# Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. III



## Martin_B

Omdat de vorige draad al weer 105 pagina's lang was, voor wat meer overzicht de nieuwe "Wat draag ik vandaag".

Ik trap af met mijn oude Enicar Star Jewels:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

Vandaag voor mij de BeiHai. Nog niet veel variatie om te kunnen dragen maar daar gaat verandering in komen met hopelijk twee nieuwe aanwinsten deze maand.


----------



## T_I

Gisteren de Citizen weer om gehad om deze weer wat reserve te geven.










Vandaag weer de Pontiac om.


----------



## Martin_B

De alpha GMT vandaag










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Peerke

Zojuist mijn nieuwste aanwinst eens voor de dag gehaald.

Een Rover & Lakes Tourbillon.


----------



## Peerke

Ik weet dat het een slechte foto is, maar er is toch nog iets op te zien :roll:
Vandaag had ik mijn LED horloge om.
Besteld via internet. Kostte me ongeveer 12 euro (toegestuurd en wel vanuit HongKong).
Hier is het 9.05 uur PM


----------



## Tom

De rechtse


----------



## Martin_B

Blauwe SeaGull St5 vandaag.









(sorry voor de stofjes :-( Plexi trext dat enorm aan)


----------



## merl

Mijn nieuwe aanwinst:


----------



## T_I

Gisteren gestart met het horloge van m'n opa, de Tusal.










en onderweg van het werk naar huis kreeg ik door dat m'n Prisma (weer) terug was van reparatie. Opgepikt en meteen om.










net als vandaag.


----------



## vanhessche

@Tom: heel mooi hoor, die Ploprof! En een heel mooie foto ook.

Ikzelf heb vandaag ook nog eens 1 van mijn 2 Omega's om:


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Feelin' blue:


----------



## janl




----------



## T_I

Dinsdag en gisteren de Prisma.










Ik was vrijdag erg blij dat ie weer gerepareerd was, alleen is was de juiste bewoording... Hij's sinds gisteren retour voor vervanging van het loopwerk of het gehele horloge. (na 3 reparaties aan het zelfde euvel in 2 maanden geloven zowel de verkoper als ik er niet meer in dat dit loopwerk te repareren is)

Gisteren avond de Keiserstunde om gedaan.










Vandaag is de Luch de gelukkige.


----------



## Martin_B

deze:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

Overdag de Tangomat.
Deze avond de Bambino


----------



## Martin_B

De m177 vandaag:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

Vandaag de 1963


----------



## T_I

Zowel gisteren als vandaag de Pontiac.


----------



## merl

Vandaag de DK


----------



## labyrinth

Vandaag m'n nieuwe aanwinst om; de Icarus Automatic 25 jewels incabloc uit de jaren '60.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Tusal van m'n opa.










Net bij het opruimen toch even m'n Pulsar om gedaan.










Maar ik blijk toch nog niet goed te reageren op quartz. Maar weer af en toen m'n project horloge weer eens opgegraven.










Hij blijft leuk, toch eens wat tijd in een fatsoenlijke uitvoering van de wijzerplaat steken.


----------



## MHe225

Na ruim 4 weken mag de grote IWC uitrusten (hoewel deze nog 7 dagen in het donker zal tikken) en heb deze verruild voor m'n Orient 60th Anniversary LE, heel erg vergelijkbaar met boven getoonde Icarus:








_Orient 60th Anniversary LE - 306/1500_

De foto is van eerder dit jaar, maar, zoals gezegd, dit horloge zit nu om mijn pols, ik heb vanochtend (toevallig) ook met deze pen geschreven, alleen zal ik vandaag niet in mijn / Yariv's boek over Quantum Electronica lezen ;-)

Ron


----------



## T_I

Mooie klok, ik heb de Tusal weer om.


----------



## Martin_B

Gisteren de Beijing:









vandaag weer zo'n enorme (43mm ;-)) Parnis:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Sinds de Rolling Stones weer op tournee gaan, dacht ik dat dit wel toepasselijk was. Mijn DW-002RS "Rolling Stones".









Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

nieuwtje.


----------



## janl

Eentje waarover ik ook nog altijd zit te twijfelen. Ervoor gaan of toch maar niet?



Dave Van den Eynde said:


> nieuwtje.
> 
> View attachment 849928


Bij mij vandaag:


----------



## KarelVdD

De laatste tijd meestal deze:










Maar vandaag toch weer deze:


----------



## T_I

Gisteren de Luch










Vandaag de Citizen


----------



## Martin_B

janl said:


> Eentje waarover ik ook nog altijd zit te twijfelen. Ervoor gaan of toch maar niet?


Gewoon doen!!! De mijne:









En voor mij vandaag deze:


----------



## janl

Martin_B said:


> Gewoon doen!!! De mijne:


En waar bestel ik 'm dan best?

Vandaag:


----------



## Martin_B

janl said:


> En waar bestel ik 'm dan best?


Hmm, de winkel die ik wilde aanraden is gecensureerd. Zullen wel een keer gespammed hebben.
Stuur straks wel een pm'etje

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## T_I

Vandaag begonnen met de Citizen (cadeautje van de acupuncturist die me op de mechanische horloges heeft gezet)

Bij vertrek heb ik een leuke Ascot meegekregen met een klein defect. Deze lijkt opgelost te zijn, dus nu heb ik deze om.


----------



## wim mennink

vandaag naar het werk deze . Heb de band intussen helemaal mat ge"brushed".







En na het werk deze , , , toch een fijne klok


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

janl said:


> En waar bestel ik 'm dan best?


Gewoon op de bay besteld.


----------



## Martin_B

Al twee dagen de 1963:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

Martin_B said:


> Al twee dagen de 1963:
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Wat voor bandje heb je op deze?
Morgen ga ik oo rikketik op zoek naar eentje hiervoor.


----------



## Martin_B

Hij zit op een donker bruine RIOS 1931, kalf met crocoprint. Gekocht bij de hologe bandenspecialist op de rikketik.









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Ziet er goed uit. Ik ga morgen met de Luch richting de rikketik, eens zien of er een leuke band voor te vinden is.


----------



## merl

Martin_B said:


> Hij zit op een donker bruine RIOS 1931, kalf met crocoprint. Gekocht bij de hologe bandenspecialist op de rikketik.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Ah, ziet er goed uit. Heb zelf een Rios op mij Parnis portuguese.
Ik denk dat ik voor zoiets ga....als ze het hebben:


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Gister de Bagel:










Vandaag de Tao:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Rickson

Even een paar dagen deze, omdat hij nog hagel nieuw is. :-d










Daarna weer rouleren....

Rickson


----------



## janl




----------



## T_I

Zondag getrakteerd op een vers horlogebandje, vandaag om naar een intake.


----------



## T_I

Goede intake, dus mezelf getrakteerd op een momentje voor mezelf. De blauwe Ruhla voorzien van een bandje, omdat die zo goed is blijven lopen en om +- 17:30 om gedaan.










Sterker nog, vanochtend liep ie nog steeds. Ik wilde dat alle defecte horloges zo simpel te repareren waren, deksel zat te dicht op de balans veer, juist gepositioneerd en hij loopt redelijk constant.

Vandaag is de Ascot weer aan de beurt.


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

De MB vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

Vandaag de DK


----------



## janl




----------



## Makinit

Het perfecte digitale horloge:


----------



## Martin_B

Op deze eerste dag van de wintertijd deze:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

De 1963 reissue op een nieuw bandje


----------



## Martin_B

merl said:


> De 1963 reissue op een nieuw bandje


Mooi! Ik vind deze mooier dan de orginele nato. :-!


----------



## merl

Martin_B said:


> Mooi! Ik vind deze mooier dan de orginele nato. :-!


Dank je!
Groen vond ik wel goed passen bij dit horloge. Door de nato kwam het horloge echter te hoog op mijn pols. Nu past het beter.
Het is een Cordura bandje.


----------



## Bidle

Ik zal ook weer eens een duit in het zakje doen. Vandaag deze:


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag even vintage met deze oude Ruhla. Made in GDR


----------



## janl




----------



## T_I

Zaterdag gestart met de Ruhla blauw.










Toen ontdekt dat ie toch nog niet geheel perfect loopt, dus snel gewisseld voor de Citizen. (andere klus klok)










Gisteren de Tusal










Vandaag de Ascot










Morgen? een verse, ik kreeg net door dat de Prisma niet meer vervangen of van een vers loopwerk kan worden voorzien, dus ik mag iets anders uitzoeken. Ik ben benieuwd of men iets mechanisch heeft in dezelfde prijsklasse. (Desnoods voor m'n vrouw)


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag BagelBling:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## T_I

Helaas geen verse klok opgehaald gisteren, wel een tegoedbon. In de prijsklasse was toen de Prisma de leukste, maar ook de enigste. Er is nu 1 andere klok, ook een Prisma en wel erg duf. Bon maar aangenomen en over een maand of 2 kijken of er dan wel iets leuks te vinden is. Dan is evt bijbetalen voor een echt leuk horloge misschien een optie.

Vandaag maar weer de Citizen om.


----------



## merl

De Tangomat


----------



## janl




----------



## T_I

Ik vandaag de Ascot. (Voor plaatje scroll maar naar boven  )


----------



## Martin_B

De genève maar weer eens:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Gewoon in stijl. Het is toch Halloween?







En Halloween valt altijd samen op Kerst (31 Oct is 25 Dec, echt waar, volg een beetje uit mijn signatuur:-d)...







Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Sjors said:


> En Halloween valt altijd samen op Kerst (31 Oct is 25 Dec, echt waar, volg een beetje uit mijn signatuur:-d)...
> Sjors


Maar wie rekent er tegenwoordig nog octaal? Sinds mijn PDP-11, die nog een octaal toetsenbord had om bootsequences in te voeren, heb ik dat niet meer gebruikt....


----------



## merl

Vanavond deze


----------



## wim mennink

Ik weet het , velen van jullie zullen er met een scheve blik (of liever niet) naar kijken,
maar ik vond het een mooi klokkie en ik moest eens wat spaarpunten opmaken.
dus deze kreeg ik voor de halve prijs.


----------



## Martin_B

Deze vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Azelo




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de Beijing:




























Groeten,

Martin


----------



## mcp02

Hoi! Vandaag de Hamilton Khaki H765150


----------



## Peerke

Vanavond hebben wij personeelsfeest van mijn werk in jaren '80 stijl.
Dus daarom mag de Raketa vanavond mee.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag:










Gisteren:










Eergisteren 1e dag op een verse opdracht, dus deze:


----------



## Martin_B

Nu nog even géén horloge!:-x









Eerst even douchen, en dan wat uitzoeken 

-Edit-

Deze omgedaan, met lekker bol plexi :-!


----------



## MHe225

Zoals jullie weten, lopen ze in de VS van A een beetje achter (moet je hier niet hardop zeggen) en zijn wij vannacht pas van zomertijd terug naar wintertijd overgescakeld. En dus moest mijn horloge 'n uurtje terug - echter, ik draai horloges altijd alleen maar vooruit, dus +11. 
Waarom zo moeilijk eigenlijk? Gewoon laten uitlopen en een ander horloge pakken. Kan zelfs binnen de familie. En dus heeft de Speedmaster Mitsukoshi conversie plaats moeten maken voor de Railmaster:


----------



## T_I

Gisteren de zondagse Kaiserstunde maar weer eens om gedaan.










Vandaag mag de Ascot weer (reserve was < 10 uur)










Hij mag wel binnenkort echt open, de wijzer voor de dag van de week wil niet meer.


----------



## janl




----------



## T_I

Leuk, vooral de datum tegen de klok in. Wat is het merk en model?


----------



## janl

T_I said:


> Leuk, vooral de datum tegen de klok in. Wat is het merk en model?


Da's een a.b.art O150.

Vandaag:


----------



## Peerke

Ik ben absoluut geen horlogemaker, maar de afgelopen dagen heb ik twee mechanische uurwerken weer aan de gang gekregen en ik vond het leuk om te doen. Mijn fysiek is niet echt op dit fijne werk gebouwd (erg grote knuisten zeg maar).
Het ene uurwerk is een oude Roskopf patent soort zakhorloge. Misschien heb je ze wel ooit gezien. Van die klokjes met een hele bolle glazen achterkant en dito voorkant. De voor en achterkant werken als loep.

En de ander is een oud Plato herenhorloge, waarschijnlijk ergens uit de jaren '60. Volgens mijn moeder is het ooit van mijn opa geweest. Het horloge was eigenlijk bedoeld om weggegooid te worden, maar op een of andere manier kon ik dat niet over mijn hart verkrijgen. Ik heb er twee (lange) avonden aan gewerkt en het loopt nu. Ik heb er zelfs van een ander sloophorloge een opwindkroon op gemaakt. Daarvoor moest ik de kast van de Plato bewerken, maar ook de opwindkroon. Wel een heel gepuzzel hoor, maar het is gelukt. Er was geen bandje bij, maar toevallig had ik dat nog een liggen met dezelfde breedte.
Er missen twee urenmarkers (die waren al weg), en het plexiglas was zeer veel beschadigd. De plexi heb ik met commandant nr 4 een heel stuk goed gekregen en de krassen die er nu nog in zitten zijn echt te diep om nog weg te polijsten.
Ik heb het horloge vandaag om gehad en het loopt uitstekend op tijd. Ik ben eigenlijk besttrots op mezelf dat ik dit vintage horloge weer aan de gang gekregen heb.

Genoeg tekst. Nu een foto.


----------



## Sjors

Vandaag even subtiel mijn "Vintage Colors" GW-7900CD omgedaan.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Makinit

Mijn eerste automaat:


----------



## Martin_B

Voo mij vandaag (nog steeds) de Beijing:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde




----------



## Peerke

Gisteren en vandaag de Seiko 5 automatic uit 1983.


----------



## merl

Owja, vandaag deze op een nieuw binnen gekomen sailcloth strap


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Mijn zoon vandaag:


----------



## Astragoth

Ik heb nog geen keuze, ik heb nog maar één horloge.









De volgende wordt een duiker


----------



## T_I

Vandaag het horloge van m'n opa.










Om een of andere reden heb ik deze tegenwoordig erg vaak om. (iets met busreizen en een van de enige horloges die op tijd loopt... ook al gaf m'n peetoom aan dat hij 'm 2x per dag moest opwinden)

Verder wissel ik de Citizen en de Ascot veel af. Die laatste loopt nu gewoon door (nu de weekdag wijzer niets meer doet)

















De Luch gaat standaard donderdags om. (overleg dag)


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een piloot:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## mcp02

Vandaag een Luminox Navy Seals


----------



## wim mennink

Vandaag mijn Zeppelin 7252-2 Black line tritium


----------



## merl




----------



## janl




----------



## Sjors

Vorige week een griepje opgelopen. Nog niet helemaal fit, maar wel begonnen met werken. Een school kan niet nu eenmaal niet zonder een Mad Scientist.









Met m'n mooie "30th Anniversary" Frogman aan 









Groetjes,

Sjors

Cheers,

Sjors

Sent using Tapatalk!


----------



## Martin_B

Sjors said:


> Vorige week een griepje opgelopen. Nog niet helemaal fit, maar wel begonnen met werken. Een school kan niet nu eenmaal niet zonder een Mad Scientist.


AI, die foto op 24 inch full screen was slecht voor mijn hart....:rodekaarto|:-x

Ik draag vandaag de M177s:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag is blauw....










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze Chronotac:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## merl




----------



## didobanan

WUS 2011 Moonphase


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag weer de Beijing:


















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## mcp02

Vandaag de Luminox met Zulu straps


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag behoeft aan een vleugje rood 










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag behoeft aan een vleugje rood


Daar had ik nou gisteren last van. En het was meer dan zomaar een vleugje: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/what-omega-owners-drive-349515-117.html#post5666053

Normaliter draag ik daar deze bij:









maar had eigenlijk geen zin om voor een paar uur dit horloge tevoorschijn te halen. Vooral ook omdat de Hailwood al een klok aan boord heeft:








(plaatje geleend van het www)

En dus houd ik het nog steeds bij de Railmaster (> 2 weken). Zou eigenlijk weer eens moeten wisselen.

Ron

PS - Wellicht een overbodige opmerking, maar ik heb mij kostelijk vermaakt.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze weer. Het blijft een fantastisch horloge.










Ik moet alleen nog steeds de wijzers vervangen. Omdat het een 'frontloader' is, durf ik het nog niet zo goed aan....Misschien toch eens vragen bij de horlogemaker.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

Vanavond deze


----------



## janl




----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij vandaag de 1963:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Voor mij vandaag deze.


----------



## janl




----------



## Sjors

Ik ben klaar voor de Ace x Acht G-Shock party vanavond \(^0^)/









Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## T_I

Vandaag deze weer eens om gehad.


----------



## janl

Plastic, quartz en Russisch.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag deze.


----------



## Martin_B

Alpha vandaag!










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Citizen


----------



## Martin_B

De Shanghai Mil re-edition vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Nog steeds niet gewisseld, hoewel vandaag wel weer een van die 2-horloges dagen is (hangt van mijn activiteiten af). Gisteren trouwens ook al.









Speciaal voor de gelegenheid "effe snel" een vers plaatje geschoten - ik worstel wel een beetje met reflecties in mijn foto's, ongeacht welke camera ik gebruik. Goede tips (ter voorkoming van deze reflecties) zijn welkom.

Prettig weekend verder,
Ron


----------



## Jelle Lobbes

MHe225 said:


> Nog steeds niet gewisseld, hoewel vandaag wel weer een van die 2-horloges dagen is (hangt van mijn activiteiten af). Gisteren trouwens ook al.
> 
> View attachment 885138
> 
> 
> Speciaal voor de gelegenheid "effe snel" een vers plaatje geschoten - ik worstel wel een beetje met reflecties in mijn foto's, ongeacht welke camera ik gebruik. Goede tips (ter voorkoming van deze reflecties) zijn welkom.
> 
> Prettig weekend verder,
> Ron


Wat voor een Seiko is dat, Ron?

Groetjes!


----------



## MHe225

Jelle Lobbes said:


> Wat voor een Seiko is dat, Ron?


Al een wat ouder model, een van de "military Seiko's", met type nummer SNX431K:
















Als je zoekt, kun je deze serie / modellen nog vinden. Misschien aardiger nog zijn de Seiko-5 modellen (net wat groter). Zeer robuuste en zeer betaalbare horloges.

Ron


----------



## T_I

Ik vind 'm zelfs leuker dan de 5 serie, maar dat is smaak.

Vandaag een familie bezoekje, dus Opa's horloge mag mee.










Ik denk dat morgen de blauwe Ruhla weer om gaat, even open gehad en hij loopt weer. (kroon opnieuw vast gezet, was niet meer op te winden)


----------



## Sjors

Lekker, storm. Het huis schudde gewoon vannacht. Hoog water. Mooie gelegenheid voor een wandeling op het strand. Rescue-G Gulfman (G-9100R-4DR).









Cheers,

Sjors

Sent using Tapatalk!


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag een keer deze oude Ruhla.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik moet een keer nieuwe foto's maken van deze. Ik erger me elke keer aan de tijd niet niet mooi op 10.10 staat :-(










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> Ik moet een keer nieuwe foto's maken van deze. Ik erger me elke keer aan de tijd niet niet mooi op 10.10 staat :-(


Hup, pak de camera en schieten. (Of wacht nog 1 uur en 10 min  )

Voor mij vandaag inderdaad de blauwe Ruhla.


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

mp2801 vandaag.


----------



## janl




----------



## mcp02

Vandaag een Citizen Echo-Drive Chrono Time AT H610 met Nato straps


----------



## Martin_B

Een van de goedkoopste horloges die ik heb, toch draag ik hem regelmatig met plezier:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## MHe225

Volle maan is een goed moment om op deze over te stappen (vergemakkelijkt het gelijk zetten):









Mogelijk blijft deze weer een maan-maand om de pols, wie weet?

Ron


----------



## janl




----------



## EricSW

Breitling van de rubberen (zomer)band af en op een nieuwe Brady-strap vandaag.


----------



## boeing767

TW-steel...


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Chronotac vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

janl: lijkt wel een Seiko 5. Toch eens een keer in de Sea-Gull collectie neuzen, ik vind het een originele variant.

Gisteren de Luch:










Vandaag de Ascot










Morgen weet ik nog niet, spannend...


----------



## Martin_B

ouwe meuk vandaag 










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> ouwe meuk vandaag


Leuke oude meuk.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag veel horloges omgehad, omdat mijn fotohoekje eindelijk weer klaar is! Ik zal jullie de hele lijst besparen. ;-)


----------



## T_I

Zo'n leuk horloge en dan in de Nespresso cupjes... ;-) (net een mok koffie op uit een bonen apparaat :-d)

Vandaag zin in iets anders, dus de blauwe Ruhla om.


----------



## william91

Na bijna een jaar wachten vanaf verstekken van de opdracht, nu een maandje in mijn bezit.
De Ennebi Fondale Bronzo LE "Destro" met Cali wijzerplaat.



















Vandaag op een custom band van Bakeka; Blue Marine met Ennebi gesp:-!


----------



## Martin_B

Da's een mooie bonk brons :-!

Voor mij een oude Shanghai 1120 vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag de Harald Maas


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag de 3725 die weer terug thuis is, had hem verkocht. Eerste keer dat ik een foutje gemaakt heb. Enfin, mocht hem weer terugnemen. Hij is al een tijdje in huis, maar geen tijd en plek om eerder foto's te maken. Heb er ook nog een donkere grijze bij en die staat ook zeker niet verkeerd. Indien onbekend; horloge komt enkel op staal, dus de lederen banden laten maken, maar dat is best lastig. Er zit namelijk een metalen versteviging in bij de lugs.

Heb overigens nog meer foto's gemaakt dus voor de liefhebber heb ik ze hier neer gezet:
Image Gallery


IWC Ingenieur Chrono 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Zo'n leuk horloge en dan in de Nespresso cupjes... ;-) (net een mok koffie op uit een bonen apparaat :-d)
> 
> Vandaag zin in iets anders, dus de blauwe Ruhla om.


Haha, het is ook niet mijn koffie hoor, maar vind het niet eens verkeerd. Enkel voor op de foto.


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Da's een mooie bonk brons :-!


Zou ook wel een of meer foto's kunnen plaatsen die dit commentaar opleveren, maar vrees dat ik dan teruggefloten word door (1) Anneke en (2) de moderatoren.

Cryptisch? Helpt het als ik zeg dat Miep geen familie van Anneke is?

Overigens, *William*, hoe groot en hoe zwaar is dat horloge (en welk loopwerk huist onderhuids)?

En om maar bij de draad te blijven, nog steeds de linkse van dit tweetal:









En *Bidle*: mooie foto weer en gaaf dat je je eigen Ingy hebt kunnen terugkopen. Ik blijf het een fantastisch horloge vinden, lekker massief, zij het wat groot voor mijn polsen. Om de een of andere reden voel ik mij niet aangetrokken tot de net geintroduceerde kleine Ingenieur (hopelijk gaat die in de wandelgangen niet K.I, heten). Jouw mening?

Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> En *Bidle*: mooie foto weer en gaaf dat je je eigen Ingy hebt kunnen terugkopen. Ik blijf het een fantastisch horloge vinden, lekker massief, zij het wat groot voor mijn polsen. Om de een of andere reden voel ik mij niet aangetrokken tot de net geintroduceerde kleine Ingenieur (hopelijk gaat die in de wandelgangen niet K.I, heten). Jouw mening?
> 
> Ron


Thx, ben blij dat ik weer foto's kan maken! 
Horloge is bijna 2jr weg geweest naar een verzamelaar waar ik weleens wat voor in en verkoop. Hij heeft het horloge misschien 3x gedragen.  Enfin, idd goed dat die weer terug is. Vind het formaat wel meevallen omdat die kleiner draagt door de vrij grote bezel.

De nieuwe ingenieur 40mm. Moet zeggen dat ik hem optisch niet verkeerd vind. Vaak ogen horloges die ze in verhouding kleiner maken snel als "tonnetjes". Dat hier op het eerste gezicht niet het geval. Echter één ding waar ik me wel direct aan stoorde is de kroonbeschermer. Die had voor mij niet gehoeven. Daarbij vind ik het, integenstelling tot vele anderen, het ontbreken van de wafel/loge structuur een plus. Anders zou het horloge te druk worden. 
Aangezien ook IWC zijn pijlen op het oosten gericht heeft en grotere eigen kalibers ontwikkeld heeft, hebben ze moeten uitwijken naar een ETA voor dit horloge. Hierdoor ben ik wel benieuwd naar de prijs, maar vermoed dat deze erg stevig zal zijn.

Al met al moet je een dergelijke klok toch in het echt zien. Voor mij is het iig een no-go.


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Zou ook wel een of meer foto's kunnen plaatsen die dit commentaar opleveren, maar vrees dat ik dan teruggefloten word door (1) Anneke en (2) de moderatoren.
> 
> Cryptisch? Helpt het als ik zeg dat Miep geen familie van Anneke is?


Heheh, moest even googlen, want hoewel ik haar bleek te kennen, ging er geen lichtje branden... Ik vond deze omschrijving wel leuk:(bron) 
"Eigenlijk is Miep Brons geen mens, maar een levensgrote suikerzoete bonbon in verjaardagsverpakking"


----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij vandaag een 'springend uur'










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## william91

Brok Brons:-d
In antwoord op eerdere vragen: diameter 47mm + 5mm kroon, 15 mm hoog, bandstoot 24mm. Gewicht: veel ( nog niet gewogen, zal het vragen bij de slager of kaasboer ;-))
Uurwerk: werkpaard van ETA, de 2824-2 Top grade in 5 posities afgeregeld, loopt nu +6sec per dag ( binnen COSC).


----------



## Bidle

william91 said:


> Brok Brons:-d
> In antwoord op eerdere vragen: diameter 47mm + 5mm kroon, 15 mm hoog, bandstoot 24mm. Gewicht: veel ( nog niet gewogen, zal het vragen bij de slager of kaasboer ;-))
> Uurwerk: werkpaard van ETA, de 2824-2 Top grade in 5 posities afgeregeld, loopt nu +6sec per dag ( binnen COSC).
> View attachment 897169


Idd een brok brons!! ;-) 
Ziet er iig spectaculair uit.


----------



## MHe225

william91 said:


> In antwoord op eerdere vragen ......


Dankjewel, William enne .... wat een knoeper


----------



## T_I

Het is zaterdag, dus de Ascot kan om. (zien mensen niet dat de weekdag wijzer stuk is ;-) )










Toch eens uit elkaar halen en repareren, de knop is geblokkeerd.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag, de Shanghai. Ik was wat foto's aan het maken, en deze is daarna om de pols gebleven:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze om de pols, en niet in de klomp ;-)










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## AvM79

Vers geserviced!


----------



## janl




----------



## Peerke

Een oude Ruhla vandaag.


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Ook een seagull voor mij, de M177s:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

Een bwaf voor mij vandaag


----------



## T_I

Gisteren de blauwe Ruhla weer wat polstijd gegeven.










Vandaag m'n project klok weer om. (ex rule-8 watch)


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de alpha pilot. Nu met de wijzers in de correcte stand 










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## mcfr

Nieuwe aanwinst, gisteren opgehaald.


----------



## Martin_B

Gisteren de hele dag aan het werk geweest (700 weg - 2100 weer thuis) en toen deze zware jongen om:









Vanmorgen geen puf om te wisselen, maar zojuist deze gepakt:


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Vanmorgen geen puf om te wisselen, maar zojuist deze gepakt:


:rodekaart En je had om 10 over 10 ook geen puf om de datum goed te zetten, toch?? ;-) ... :-d

Geintje - beetje flauw wel, ik geef het toe. Maar kon het niet laten :-(
Jouw foto's zijn van constante hoge kwaliteit - altijd een genoegen om naar te kijken.

En om bij het thema van de draad te blijven: gisteravond the Moonphase* verruild voor de Moonwatch:









Ron

* zit momenteel op de rechterpols van mijn egaa


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag weer de blauwe


----------



## Lester Burnham

Luitjes! Hoe hangt ie daar?

Ik heb een 009 om deze dagen!









Cheerio! Mart


----------



## Martin_B

Hey Mart,

Goed je weer eens te zien :-! (je pols dan ;-))

Ik ga voor bling vandaag:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## mcp02

Vandaag en Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde




----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

Maanfase vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl

We houden het Monster gewoon om.


----------



## firefighter77

Ik ook.! 










Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## Martin_B

Pandadag, met stopwatch zodat ik vandaag het vergaan van de wereld kan timen ;-)


----------



## T_I

Vrijdag de laatste werkdag (van het jaar) was deze de gelukkige.










Gisteren bij de kerst maaltijd van m'n schoonfamilie deze.










Vandaag, omdat ik er zin in heb, deze.


----------



## Bidle

Tot einde van de middag deze en daarna iets anders waar ik geen foto van heb.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag deze maar weer eens afgestoft.


----------



## Martin_B

Net eindelijk de nieuwe wijzerplaat gemonteerd. Nu draag ik het resultaat:


----------



## T_I

Geinig, wat was de oude wijzerplaat?

Vandaag vanwege kerst de Kaiserstunde om.


----------



## Peerke

De Jacques Lemans moonphase


----------



## Martin_B

T_I said:


> Geinig, wat was de oude wijzerplaat?


Nee, een nieuwe van Ebay. Ik zocht al een tijd naar een vervangende plaat, maar omdat deze kast een relatief grote opening heeft, heb je er één van 38.9mm nodig. En daar is vrij weinig keuze in.
Maar aan de andere kant vind ik dat de charme van deze kast, vijr groot, 44mm, maar plat en veel glas.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag een leuke klok om niet op de tijd te kunnen letten. (geen zin in)


----------



## janl

Sinds vorige keer niks anders om gehad.


----------



## T_I

Na veel te veel contact met familie de laatste 2 dagen, het horloge van Opa.


----------



## merl

Vandaag de BeiHai met een nieuw bandje


----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij weer de omgebouwde Parnis, nu met andere band die ik hem beter vind staan:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Citizen


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze Seagull:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

De dk


----------



## T_I

Vandaag in het blauw.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag Opa's horloge om het jaar mee te verlaten. Ik vond het wel passend.


----------



## T_I

Relaxt het nieuwe jaar in.


----------



## vanhessche

Ik zet het nieuwe jaar in met mijn favoriet:


----------



## MHe225

Nog steeds links voor Anneke en rechts voor mij; foto is gemaakt op 1e Kerstdag









Ron


----------



## T_I

Vandaag een goude ouwe, m'n 1e mechanische horloge. (heb 'm nu 6 maanden  )


----------



## janl

Nog steeds dezelfde:


----------



## Martin_B

Deze wederom vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag een heerlijke simpele Swatch welke wel de nodige draagsporen heeft en draag hem op rubber. Heb er zelf geen foto van maar hier een plaatje van het net:


----------



## Martin_B

De Enicar maar weer eens:


----------



## T_I

Gisteren










Vandaag


----------



## berenbos

Martin_B said:


> Deze wederom vandaag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Mooi ding, wat is dit?


----------



## Bidle

Ik doe vandaag ook weer mee met de Ingenieur op leer.


IWC Ingenieur Chrono 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

De zondagse klok vandaag


----------



## Peerke

Al weer een paar dagen mijn Tourbillon (morgen weer werken dus dan mag de Aldi horloge weer om :-d )


----------



## Martin_B

berenbos said:


> Mooi ding, wat is dit?


Dank je, 
Het was een Parnis, waar ik een andere wijzerplaat op heb gezet. De wijzers ga ik nog vervangen door iets blauws.

Vandaag weer eens de chronotac:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

Mijn pre 'gekte' horloge








Mijn nieuwe Seiko is helaas weer terug naar Japan...


----------



## Gisae

Vandaag een Casio EF-500 om gehad.


----------



## janl

Na ongeveer 3 weken het Monster toch maar 's iets anders gepakt.


----------



## Martin_B

Deze vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl

Vandaag ook Chinees.


----------



## Bidle

Ik vandaag Italiaans; spaghetti! Ook lekker toch?


----------



## Martin_B

Een Alpha GMT vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

nieuwe aanwinst, na 9 lange maanden wachten.


----------



## janl




----------



## janl

Overgeschakeld op een vergelijkbare Chinees.


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag, binnenkort even een nato zoeken hiervoor.


----------



## AvM79




----------



## Martin_B

ik kwam deze opeens tegen....









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl

Terug naar het Monster.


----------



## Martin_B

Deze zit om de pols vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Rick-Holland

Vandaag mijn G-Shock


----------



## Martin_B

SeaGull 55th Anniversary vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Deze zit nu om de pols, ook een zeemeeuw ;-)










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Peerke

Gisteren en vandaag de Harald Maas met Miyota automaat.


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B




----------



## janl




----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B




----------



## MHe225

Alweer meer dan een week:








_3572.50 Speedmaster Professional Mitsukoshi Conversion
_
Met af en toe een uurtje (of langer) tussendoor mijn Polar F7 (horloge / hartslag monitor)

Ron

PS - wrist-shot mogelijk dankzij een gewillig arm-model ;-)


----------



## merl

Vandaag de sekonda


----------



## Martin_B

vandaag de SeaGullSub:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Een nieuwe aanwinst waar ik al een tijdje naar op zoek was! 


Minerva 140th Anniversary 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Peerke

En nu een plaatje van het hele horloge aub :-d

Voor mij een radiogestuurd horloge van Conrad...


----------



## Bidle

Peerke said:


> En nu een plaatje van het hele horloge aub :-d


Voor nu enkel dit, maar genoeg om te achterhalen welk model het is. Zodra mijn fotospullen weer operationeel zijn, dan volgt er meer.


----------



## Martin_B

@Bidle
Oh, da's volgens mij een flinke jongen. Die met Cal22 zakhorloge uurwerk toch? Erg mooi :-!


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> @Bidle
> Oh, da's volgens mij een flinke jongen. Die met Cal22 zakhorloge uurwerk toch? Erg mooi :-!


Yep, meet iets meer dan 42mm! De 140th Anniversary, komt hem niet vaak tegen, maar van deze versie zijn er dan ook maar 136. Had 3jr. geleden er eentje kunnen kopen, maar die was in een, althans mijn kieskeurige tik, slechte staat. Dus kwam er nu weer eentje tegen en gelijk gedaan.

Yep, hier een foto van het uurwerk van Steve, maar foto's van mij komen uiteraard nog wel.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Een nieuwe aanwinst waar ik al een tijdje naar op zoek was!


Heel erg mooi - kan haast niet wachten tot jouw foto's hier langs komen; die zijn altijd van buitengewoon hoge kwaliteit. Net op de link naar jouw Flickr foto-serie geklikt en daar nog meer moois gezien .... jij hebt toch wel een aantal unieke en zeer fraaie horloges |>

Na ruim een week mijn 3572 Mitsukoshi Conversie gedragen te hebben, tijd voor wat anders. De oplettende lezer heeft deze een enkele keer eerder zien langskomen (foto's van Dimer en van mijzelf), maar dit is de eerste keer dat mijn CvdK Ariadne in de Wat Draag Je draad figureert. Nu alleen nog leren betere foto's te maken, want het horloge is eigenlijk veel fraaier dan de foto's laten zien.















Moet alleen nog op zoek naar een geschikter bandje - standaard kwam de Ariadne met een hele mooie donkerblauwe band van krokodillenleer. Helaas te groot voor mijn iele polsen, dus nu maar deze. Misstaat absoluut niet, maar ze verdient een sjiekere band.

Ron


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Voor nu enkel dit, maar genoeg om te achterhalen welk model het is. Zodra mijn fotospullen weer operationeel zijn, dan volgt er meer.


Mooi hoor! Laat je mooie foto's maar komen :thumbup:


----------



## Bidle

Allen bedankt voor de reacties!! Heb een nieuwe flitser op komst dus met de foto's moet het goed komen. Enkel ben ik bezig met een bandje, dus wil toch nog even wachten,....... Ondertussen liggen er wel nog een paar leuke horloges bij de horlogemaker en heb ik een Oris die nog op de foto moet. Enfin, genoeg materiaal om foto's te maken en delen.


@Ron: Erg mooi horloge, enkel moet toch even zeiken!!! Die band moet er af,.... een mooie rustige band in dezelfde kleur perfect. Snap de combi die je op zoekt. Enkel dit is te. Vind de band te onrustig in elkaar gezet met het stiksel. Enfin, moest het even kwijt. ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> @Ron: Erg mooi horloge, enkel moet toch even zeiken!!! Die band moet er af,.... een mooie rustige band in dezelfde kleur perfect. Snap de combi die je op zoekt. Enkel dit is te. Vind de band te onrustig in elkaar gezet met het stiksel. Enfin, moest het even kwijt. ;-)


Helemaal mee eens; vandaar ook dat ik al schreef:




MHe225 said:


> Moet alleen nog op zoek naar een geschikter bandje - standaard kwam de Ariadne met een hele mooie donkerblauwe band van krokodillenleer. Helaas te groot voor mijn iele polsen, dus nu maar deze. Misstaat absoluut niet, maar ze verdient een sjiekere band.


Moet eens even rondneuzen wat ik nog allemaal in een passende maat heb. Dat wordt een "project" voor volgend weekend.

_edit ca 1 uur na deze post:
hoef niet eens tot volgende week te wachten .... heb de honingkleurige krokodil band van mijn 2011 WUS Moonphase geconfisceerd; daar zit nu een gladde band van dezelfde kleur op. En de onrustige band ligt weer in mijn prullaria doosje. Foto's moeten wel een weekje wachten, maar neem aan dat jullie de swap wel mentaal kunnen maken. Bidle, dankjewel voor het zetje in de rug ;-)
_








Werk ze allemaal en succes met het verkeer, de gladheid en de kou.
Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Helemaal mee eens; vandaar ook dat ik al schreef:
> 
> 
> Moet eens even rondneuzen wat ik nog allemaal in een passende maat heb. Dat wordt een "project" voor volgend weekend.
> 
> _edit ca 1 uur na deze post:
> hoef niet eens tot volgende week te wachten .... heb de honingkleurige krokodil band van mijn 2011 WUS Moonphase geconfisceerd; daar zit nu een gladde band van dezelfde kleur op. En de onrustige band ligt weer in mijn prullaria doosje. Foto's moeten wel een weekje wachten, maar neem aan dat jullie de swap wel mentaal kunnen maken. Bidle, dankjewel voor het zetje in de rug ;-)
> _
> View attachment 942124
> 
> 
> Werk ze allemaal en succes met het verkeer, de gladheid en de kou.
> Ron


Helemaal goed!! Ik las met name ook "misstaat absoluut niet"; vandaar. De nieuwe band is iig een stuk beter.


----------



## T_I

Leuke klok die Van der Klaauw.

Ik doe het vandaag maar even met het oudje. (opa's horloge)


----------



## Martin_B

SeaGull M177s:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Nog steeds deze en enkele van mijn fotospullen terug, dus kan dit weekend een paar foto's maken. 


Minerva 140th Anniversary 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## firefighter77

Ondanks de Invicta haat hier op het forum........Ben ik hem, na het vervangen van de SS bracelet door een NATO bandje, maar weer eens gaan dragen.
Verbaas me iedere keer weer hoe goed hij bij de tijd blijft. - 3 sec pd.










Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## Martin_B

firefighter77 said:


> Ondanks de Invicta haat hier op het forum........Ben ik hem, na het vervangen van de SS bracelet door een NATO bandje, maar weer eens gaan dragen.
> Verbaas me iedere keer weer hoe goed hij bij de tijd blijft. - 3 sec pd.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


Volgens mij is er niet veel haat in dit hoekje hoor.


----------



## firefighter77

Hier misschien niet, maar noem de naam Invicta maar eens in de Engelstalige hoek. Dan krijg je een lange thread met verwensingen. Voor mij is het gewoon een goedkope accurate "beater". Ik kan met mijn werk echt geen duur horloge dragen.
Trouwens heb hem vanmorgen gesynced met m'n multiband Casio en loopt nu nog steeds gelijk. Kan ik van genieten......

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

firefighter77 said:


> Hier misschien niet, maar noem de naam Invicta maar eens in de Engelstalige hoek. Dan krijg je een lange thread met verwensingen. Voor mij is het gewoon een goedkope accurate "beater". Ik kan met mijn werk echt geen duur horloge dragen.
> Trouwens heb hem vanmorgen gesynced met m'n multiband Casio en loopt nu nog steeds gelijk. Kan ik van genieten......
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


Prima toch, zolang jij er maar plezier aan beleeft!


----------



## Martin_B

firefighter77 said:


> Hier misschien niet, maar noem de naam Invicta maar eens in de Engelstalige hoek. Dan krijg je een lange thread met verwensingen. Voor mij is het gewoon een goedkope accurate "beater". Ik kan met mijn werk echt geen duur horloge dragen.
> Trouwens heb hem vanmorgen gesynced met m'n multiband Casio en loopt nu nog steeds gelijk. Kan ik van genieten......
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


Klopt, ik weet dat sommige mensen erg moeite hebben met 'geïnspireerde' modellen. De officiele regels binnen WUS is dat zolang het geen fakes zijn, of er trademarks worden genegeerd (crownguard en de tekst marine militaire van Panerai, de term submariner van rolex, etc) dat het toegestaan is. Helaas kunnen sommige mensen zich niet inhouden en moet hun eigen mening, bijvoorkeur ten koste van anderen, breed worden uitgemeten.

Ik ben mijn horloge hobby ook begonnen met Alpha's en Parnissen etc. die met uitzondering van de naam op de plaat wel heel sterk overkomen met het orgineel. Ook bleek bij sommigen achteraf dat ze nagemaakt waren van een duur werk dat ik niet kende. 
Inmiddels zoek ik wel naar wat meer onderscheidende modellen, maar heb nog steeds geen moeie een sub-a-like te dragen hoor 










Vandaag draag ik trouwens, om op topic te blijven, deze:


----------



## janl




----------



## Martin_B

voor de tweede dag deze:


----------



## T_I

Vandaag deze


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag de Jaques Lemans. Gisteren voorzien van een nieuwe batterij.


----------



## Bidle

Hier deze Oris die ik nog niet zo lang heb. Het asje van de urenwijzer is normaal goudkleurig en dat vind ik echt niet mooi. Dus hebben we daar wat aan gedaan en is nu helemaal af!


Oris BC3 Regulator 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Deze:










groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Die band moet er af,.... een mooie rustige band in dezelfde kleur perfect.











Beter zo??

Ik vind dit zelf toch wel een heel fraai horloge; zie alleen dat ik de maanstand niet goed gezet heb vorige week (2 dagen te vroeg) - ik had dat een beetje gegokt, niet uitgeteld vanaf volle maan. Kniesoor die daar op let (zei de kniesoor). Nog maar een week of toch wisselen - hmmm, luxeprobleem, weet het (nog) niet.









Werk ze allemaal.
Ron


----------



## firefighter77

Brand nieuw en shiny vandaag









Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 951310
> 
> 
> Beter zo??
> 
> Ik vind dit zelf toch wel een heel fraai horloge; zie alleen dat ik de maanstand niet goed gezet heb vorige week (2 dagen te vroeg) - ik had dat een beetje gegokt, niet uitgeteld vanaf volle maan. Kniesoor die daar op let (zei de kniesoor). Nog maar een week of toch wisselen - hmmm, luxeprobleem, weet het (nog) niet.
> 
> View attachment 951312
> 
> 
> Werk ze allemaal.
> Ron


Toch nog even reageren,... vind het erg geslaagd! Zou de maanstand toch even goed zetten.


----------



## Bidle

firefighter77 said:


> Brand nieuw en shiny vandaag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


Mooi en mooie foto!


----------



## KokosMakroon

firefighter77 said:


> Brand nieuw en shiny vandaag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


Mooi! Donderdag heb ik hem als het goed is ook binnen. Op de rubberband. Nu inspiratie aan het opdoen voor een mooie band bij het blauw.


----------



## boeing767

Gisteren het oranje bandje van van TW STeel TW52 vervangen voor een Nato strap die ik eigenlijk voor een ander horloge bestemt had. Het is nog even wennen qua dragen (ik denk dat dit horloge eigenlijk te zwaar is voor een Natostrap, het bijgeleverde lerenbandje zat lekkerder), maar ik vind hem er qua looks zeker beter op geworden!


----------



## Martin_B

De ML vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

De Nomos


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze maa weer eens:

Lasita 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

vandaag de DHZ weer:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lemper

Martin_B said:


> vandaag de DHZ weer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Looks really sleek. Love the red accent.


----------



## U R a Bus

Ik zal ook eens meedoen.

Sinds de aanschaf toch al behoorlijk wat draagtijd gehad.

Niet op de datum letten, de foto is van 12/1/13.


----------



## T_I

De blauwe weer eens.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Deze fraaie Sovjet Vostok tot halverwege februari!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Deze fraaie Sovjet Vostok tot halverwege februari!


Hoe komt het dat je het al zo precies weet!?


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag mijn favoriete duiker weer eens op zijn "articulated rubber band" gezet.


JLC MCDC 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Gisteren










Vandaag


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Hoe komt het dat je het al zo precies weet!?


Omdat ik me al een tijdlang strikt houd aan een twee-horloges-per-maand dieet ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Omdat ik me al een tijdlang strikt houd aan een twee-horloges-per-maand dieet ;-)


Wat doe je jezelf toch aan!

;-)


----------



## Smuldier




----------



## Bidle

Ik heb deze maar weer eens opgehaald en dus om!


Panerai Radiomir 292 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Alweer een week:

View attachment 966657

_Orient 60th Anniversary LE 306/1500_


----------



## Martin_B

Deze vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## firefighter77

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## T_I

Vanochtend tot 3:00 bezig geweest met een nacht klus, dus vandaag lekker relaxt af en toe op de pols kijken naar deze.


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Vanochtend tot 3:00 bezig geweest met een nacht klus, dus vandaag lekker relaxt af en toe op de pols kijken naar deze.


Een nachtklus!? Dat roept vragen op! ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Een nachtklus!? Dat roept vragen op! ;-)



View attachment 967999


----------



## mcfr

Ook mooi op nato


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> View attachment 967999


'Helaas' nee, zou spannender zijn geweest. Ik zit in de IT bij een verzekeraar, grote uitwijk test (1e van dit type) en omdat ik het voor ons platform (UNIX/Linux) geautomagiseerd had, had ik de 'eer' de ingebruikname bij te wonen. (en de uitzondering die de regel test was mij toegewezen)

Om weer on-topic te komen, deze schitterde vandaag om m'n pols. De oudste in m'n collectie. (En van m'n opa  )


----------



## MHe225

Deze maar weer eens:

View attachment 969438


Voor de goede orde, de Railmaster is mijn, de über-VW niet.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij, de 'andere' moonphase:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze 'jump-hour':










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Junghans Max Bill 13 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Nu nog deze:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MichielV

Sexy plexi!


----------



## merl

Mijn laatst aanwinst
View attachment 976180


----------



## Martin_B

Deze vandaag:


----------



## Bidle

De rechter!! Morgen weer richting buitenland en ga nu even uitzoeken wat er mee mag. 


Rolex Daytona black 12 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

En gisteren uitgezocht welke mee mag. Even schaamteloze copy/paste.

Today the union Bergter Kleine Sekunde. 100 were made and this is number 2 


Union Julius Bergter Kleine Sekunde 06 by Bidle, on Flickr

Notice the extra gear for winding! It is unbelievable smooth!

Union Julius Bergter Kleine Sekunde 03 by Bidle, on Flickr

Have a nice day all!


----------



## Peerke

merl said:


> Mijn laatst aanwinst
> View attachment 976180


Die is moooooiiiiii........


----------



## merl

Dank je! Ben er erg tevreden mee.


----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Deze weer eens afgestoft.


----------



## Martin_B

Auwe Meuk:


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Auwe Meuk:


Die is mooi zeg, kan me ook niet herinneren dat ik deze eerder van je heb gezien. Heb je een fotootje van het uurwerkje?? 34mm??


----------



## T_I

Net weer even een test met de Pulsar:










maar binnen 30 min al last (gaat beter, was binnen 1 min) Nu weer de Citizen.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Die is mooi zeg, kan me ook niet herinneren dat ik deze eerder van je heb gezien. Heb je een fotootje van het uurwerkje?? 34mm??


Hij is krap 35, maar door het grote glas en plaat oogt hij net groot genoeg. Ik heb wat foto's van het uurwerk, maar niet erg recent. De kast is nl al door een vorige bezitter redelijk gemold met openmaken, dus ik laat hem nu maar even dicht. Hij heeft wel trouwens een lekker servicebeurtje gehad sinds deze foto's en loopt als een zonnetje.


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Hij is krap 35, maar door het grote glas en plaat oogt hij net groot genoeg. Ik heb wat foto's van het uurwerk, maar niet erg recent. De kast is nl al door een vorige bezitter redelijk gemold met openmaken, dus ik laat hem nu maar even dicht. Hij heeft wel trouwens een lekker servicebeurtje gehad sinds deze foto's en loopt als een zonnetje.


Foto's zijn prima! Mooi uurwerkje hoor, goed om te lezen dat hij een beurtje heeft gehad! Wees er zuinig op en laat hem maar lekker dicht.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de M177s maar weer eens:


----------



## merl

The tangomat
View attachment 987247


----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GuySie

Net terug van een beurtje:


----------



## MHe225

Toch wel weer eventjes wennen; heb dit weekend mijn lichtste horloge (Railmaster met leren bandje) omgeruild voor mijn zwaarste -tevens kleurrijkste- horloge:

View attachment 988346


Ron


----------



## Bidle

Ik doe met je mee! Jij het horloge en ik het boek. ;-)


Doxa 1200T 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Vandaag een test dagje quartz dragen.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik draag vandaag de Shanghai Mil re-edition:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Ik doe met je mee! Jij het horloge en ik het boek. ;-)
> Doxa 1200T 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


He, dat boek ken ik:

View attachment 989487


Alleen kwam mij exemplaar niet met een persoonlijke boodschap van Dr. Pete. Maar wel met 2 (paas)eitjes - was een grapje op het Doxa forum 2 jaar geleden.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Blues:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Leuk. Vandaag weer de Luch.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik zit nog helemaal in de ST5's:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl




----------



## JoostG

Bij mij hangt deze Steinhart om de pols
View attachment 991386


----------



## JoostG

Vandaag de Momo; niet echt een merk waar je veel over terugvindt op dit forum.

View attachment 992551


Fijn weekend allemaal.


----------



## T_I

Gisteren:










Vandaag weet ik nog niet, ik ga wat klussen, dus waarschijnlijk de Citizen.

Edit: yup:


----------



## merl

vandaag de Sumo


----------



## merl

mijn vintage ussr alarm watch


----------



## Martin_B

Alpha sub today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Zondag helemaal niets (druk geklust aan de wagen, wilde ze netjes houden)

Gisteren de Blauwe Ruhla.










Vandaag de Tusal.










Wordt eens tijd voor verse foto's merk ik.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag begonnen met een quartz, dat ging vorige week goed...










Helaas deze week niet, dus overgestapt naar de Kaiserstunde.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik pak bij dit overhemd eigenlijk standaard dit horloge:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Doxa 1200T 24.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Doxa 1200T 28.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

Triv00ett said:


> Ik weet dat het een slechte foto is, maar er is toch nog iets op te zien


Toch blijft het een "vraagteken" voor ons om welk horloge het gaat! ;-)

Zonder gekheid, je foto is niet zichtbaar!


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Toch blijft het een "vraagteken" voor ons om welk horloge het gaat! ;-)
> 
> Zonder gekheid, je foto is niet zichtbaar!


Triv00ett is een bot. Dit is waarschijnlijk een oud bericht


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Triv00ett is een bot. Dit is waarschijnlijk een oud bericht


Ik word oud,.....


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Ik word oud,.....


mag het hopen


----------



## JoostG

Vandaag een vierkante Momo
View attachment 1000338


----------



## Bidle

Ik wissel de laatste tijd niet zo vaak meer van horloge dus:


Doxa 1200T 25.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Ik wissel de laatste tijd niet zo vaak meer van horloge dus .....


Same here (2x) Draag ook / nog steeds mijn 1200T DWL - vond ik wel passend voor mijn bliksembezoek aan NL (dinsdag gearriveerd, zondag vroeg weer huiswaarts). Toch wel even leuk, zij het veel te kort en druk.
Maar goed, het oranjegehalte in NL is dus eventjes een pietsie hoger :-d

Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Same here (2x) Draag ook / nog steeds mijn 1200T DWL - vond ik wel passend voor mijn bliksembezoek aan NL (dinsdag gearriveerd, zondag vroeg weer huiswaarts). Toch wel even leuk, zij het veel te kort en druk.
> Maar goed, het oranjegehalte in NL is dus eventjes een pietsie hoger :-d
> 
> Ron


Dat is idd een bliksem-bezoek!! Volgende keer even langer blijven en dan wellicht vooraf een mini-meet organiseren!??


----------



## alphablade

Na 25 jaar dringend een service beurt nodig...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## T_I

Donderdag vergaderdagje, dus standaard deze:










Gisteren had ik zin in het weekend, dus deze:









(De dagwijzer staat vast op zaterdag... moet nog open)

Vanmiddag een bezoekje aan de sloop, dus deze:










En vanavond verjaardag van de jongste schone zus, dus dan deze om:


----------



## merl

Vandaag mijn Poljot chrono.
De doorzichtige achterkant hiervoor kwam deze week binnen en heb ik laten plaatsen.
Hierdoor kon het bouwjaar ('93-'95) van dit horloge redelijk bepaald worden dankzij een informatieve thread hier op WUS :-!
View attachment 1001815


View attachment 1001816


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Dat is idd een bliksem-bezoek!! Volgende keer even langer blijven en dan wellicht vooraf een mini-meet organiseren!??


Dat is een gedachte waar ik wel mee gespeeld heb - het zat er deze keer gewoon niet in. Had graag nog een tripje Zuid Limburg in het programma opgenomen, evenals richting Twente (Martin, UT, ....). En ook graag een dagje langer gebleven voor de verjaardag van een van mijn nichtjes - goede gelegenheid om heel veel familie in 1 klap te zien. Helaas, het mocht niet zo zijn.

En om dan maar bij het thema te blijven: oranje-af en na al dat vliegen nu maar deze; dit is mijn oudste serieuze horloge, ook het meest gedragen en bereisd. En dat is te zien: dit zijn geen "artefacts" in de foto, maar echte krassen in het saffier-glas. En het gekste: het stoort mij niet - ik vind deze Fortis met battle-scars mooier dan een maagdelijk exemplaar. Waarschijnlijk ook alleen maar omdat het deze krassen en schrammen "on my watch"* opgelopen heeft.

View attachment 1005112


Ron

* bewust dubbelzinnig


----------



## Racka

merl said:


> Vandaag mijn Poljot chrono.
> De doorzichtige achterkant hiervoor kwam deze week binnen en heb ik laten plaatsen.
> Hierdoor kon het bouwjaar ('93-'95) van dit horloge redelijk bepaald worden dankzij een informatieve thread hier op WUS :-!
> View attachment 1001815
> 
> 
> View attachment 1001816


Mooi ding!

Hallo iedereen! 
Zoals jullie zien leef ik ook nog 

Stiekem heb ik af en toe wel even een snelle update gedaan.

Druk laatste tijd met deeltijd avondopleiding en met "life in general". Geen heftige horlogeavonturen meer gehad behalve een g-shock aankoop voor mijn vrouw en nog meer horlogewensen. (Fortis staat nog hoog op mijn wishlist).

Alhoewel, er is bij ons ingebroken en mijn horloge doosje is blijven liggen, gelukkig! Zijn op zich niet heel veel waard maar twee stuks, die ik beiden niet om had, zijn me wel erg dierbaar.

Vandaag deze om:


----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Ziet er goed uit Martin!! Erg mooie foto's


----------



## T_I

De hele week deze om gehad: (als die wekker om 5:00 gaat wil je niet denken, maar een werkende klok)










Met donderdag als uitzondering deze: (vergader dagje)


----------



## Bidle

Ik had vanochtend de nieuwste aanwinst om, maar die werd later deze dag opgepikt door mijn horlogemaker. Dus daarna deze om gehad.


Minerva 140th Anniversary 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Ondanks dat ie regelmatig stil staat het hele weekend deze om.










Blijkbaar jaloers geweest op de Prisma, tot die er kwam (en gedragen werd) deed ie het nog prima.


----------



## Martin_B

Geen jaloezie bij deze twee, ondanks dat ik het veel jongere broertje vaker draag ;-)










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Deze twee beginnen zich toch wel een beetje zorgen te maken om de nieuwkomer. Of het jaloezie is??

Vandaag daarom nog maar even de Pythagore;


Minerva PGP 14 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Deze twee beginnen zich toch wel een beetje zorgen te maken om de nieuwkomer. Of het jaloezie is??
> 
> Vandaag daarom nog maar even de Pythagore;


Een prachtig duo, soon to be trio :-! Heb je trouwens nog geen band voor de Cal 48?

Voor mij de Shanghai Mil reissue vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Een prachtig duo, soon to be trio :-! Heb je trouwens nog geen band voor de Cal 48?
> 
> Voor mij de Shanghai Mil reissue vandaag:
> 
> (foto)
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


De cal.48 PGP zit op de foto op een struis. Voor de 140th heb ik de originele band, maar die wil ik sparen. Ik vind het leuk om af en toe te wisselen van bandenmaker, dus dit keer het uit besteed aan onze Olaf van D-straps, maar die wacht helaas op een goed stuk leer,..... dus dat kan nog wel even duren.

edit: Hij heeft een mooi huidje binnen dus zal nu niet lang meer duren!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoi heren,

Ik heb tot eind maart deze maar weer eens om, net de batterij zelf vervangen. Binnenkant caseback stond helemaal volgekalkt met notities van andere servicebeurten, had 'm nog nooit eerder opengemaakt, leuke verrassing!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Hoi heren,
> 
> Ik heb tot eind maart deze maar weer eens om, net de batterij zelf vervangen. Binnenkant caseback stond helemaal volgekalkt met notities van andere servicebeurten, had 'm nog nooit eerder opengemaakt, leuke verrassing!


Dat is idd leuk! Heb een paar weken terug een Minerva binnen gekregen met ook allemaal krabbels erin! Echt gaaf!


----------



## Peerke

Ik heb een redelijk aantal oude zakhorloges en daar staan ook allerhande codes in. Maar soms ook namen en data.


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Hoi heren,
> 
> Ik heb tot eind maart deze maar weer eens om, net de batterij zelf vervangen. Binnenkant caseback stond helemaal volgekalkt met notities van andere servicebeurten, had 'm nog nooit eerder opengemaakt, leuke verrassing!


Inderdaad leuk! Ook erg mooie foto trouwens :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Inderdaad leuk! Ook erg mooie foto trouwens :-!


Thanks Martin, toch leuk wat je tegenwoordig allemaal met die foto appjes kan ;-)


----------



## T_I

Gisteren de Keiserstunde:










Vandaag (en het begin van de week) de Tusal:


----------



## Bidle

Ikke vandaag de Memosail. Blijft een gave old-skool klok!


Memosail 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

vandaag iets van de andere kant van het griekse alphabet ;-)










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Net even snel gekeken of de Salvatore open te krijgen was en wat denk je, met 1 drukknopje los gemaakt wilde het uurwerk er al uit. Beetje prutsen aan het knopje voor de weekdag en toen 'ploing'. Plakkend veertje dat los kwam. Het is voor het eerst sinds maanden weer vrijdag op dat horloge. (dus natuurlijk meteen om)










(oude foto, datum staat hier nu ook goed  )


----------



## Martin_B

en weer terug naar a[f|lpha]


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Ikke vandaag de Memosail. Blijft een gave old-skool klok!


Dat mag je wel zeggen - al weer een poos geleden dat we deze zagen voorbij komen




Martin_B said:


> vandaag iets van de andere kant van het griekse alphabet
> .........
> en weer terug naar a[f|lpha]


Grappig, Martin - ik maak in wezen hetzelfde grapje in mijn signature ...... Deze horloges zijn niet alleen "uitersten" in het alfabet, maar ook wat betreft afmeting. Als ik het wel heb is de Alpha 44 mm - hoe groot is jouw Geneve, 37 mm of (nog) kleiner? Ik ben nog steeds (niet zo heel fanatiek) op zoek naar een Omega uit 1960 maar vind de typische diameter van zo'n 35 mm toch wel een klein minpuntje. Geldt eigenlijk ook voor de originele ST5 en ik denk dat we met onze 39 mm "heruitgave / eerbetoon" de spijker helemaal op de kop geslagen hebben: klein genoeg voor het juiste vintage gevoel, groot genoeg om helemaal bij de tijd en draagbaar te zijn.

En om bij het thema van de draad te blijven, ik draag nog steeds de Fortis Flieger Professional ..... moet eens bedenken welk horloge dit weekend uit de kast komt.

View attachment 1019128


----------



## Peerke

Voor mij al weer een aantal dagen mijn nieuwste aanwinst in de vorm van een Seagull 1963.
Overdag heb ik een radiocontrolled Aldi horloge om ivm soms zware werkzaamheden, maar als ik thuis kom 's avonds gaat de Seagull om.
Ik ben er nog niet over uit of ik er een ander bandje (bruin leer) aan ga zetten. Voorlopig draagt dit natobandje toch ook wel comfortabel.


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Grappig, Martin - ik maak in wezen hetzelfde grapje in mijn signature ...... Deze horloges zijn niet alleen "uitersten" in het alfabet, maar ook wat betreft afmeting. Als ik het wel heb is de Alpha 44 mm - hoe groot is jouw Geneve, 37 mm of (nog) kleiner? Ik ben nog steeds (niet zo heel fanatiek) op zoek naar een Omega uit 1960 maar vind de typische diameter van zo'n 35 mm toch wel een klein minpuntje. Geldt eigenlijk ook voor de originele ST5 en ik denk dat we met onze 39 mm "heruitgave / eerbetoon" de spijker helemaal op de kop geslagen hebben: klein genoeg voor het juiste vintage gevoel, groot genoeg om helemaal bij de tijd en draagbaar te zijn.


Hoi Ron,

De Genève is volgens mij uit de vroege jaren '80 en heeft een kloeke afmeting van bijna 38mm. Dus erg draagbaar.
Voor mij ligt de draaggrens zo rond de 35-36 mm, afhankelijk van de grootte van de plaat. Als er een dikke bezel omheen zit worden ze gauw te klein.
Gezien mijn formaat (een paar mm onder de twee meter, een paar gr onder de 100 kilo) vallen helaas veel vintage horloges af, een A581 staat mij dan ook niet super:









Wel jammer, er zijn zoveel mooie 34mm horloges te koop :-(


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> ..... Voor mij ligt de draaggrens zo rond de 35-36 mm ..... Wel jammer, er zijn zoveel mooie 34mm horloges te koop


Ondanks dat ik niet zo uit de hoogte of gewichtig ben :-d hanteer ik min of meer dezelfde criteria. Daardoor vallen inderdaad heel veel hele mooie (vintage) horloges af. Ze zien fantastisch uit op de foto's maar als je ze dan in het echie ziet ..... Ik dub nog steeds over deze:

View attachment 1020078


36mm is aan de kleine kant, maar kan misschien net. Prijs is nog steeds redelijk. Wie weet zien jullie hem bij de nieuwe aanwinsten verschijnen.

Heb jij trouwens een detail-foto van de wijzerplaat van jouw Shanghai? Is erg mooi en apart met markers en cijfers in "negatief relief" |> 
En heeft de "arrow" die sommigen, ikzelf incluis, voor de 2013 WUS ST5 prefereren.

Groeten en een prettige zondag (allemaal)
Ron


----------



## T_I

Hier smalle polsen bij 1.87 en 90 kilo, dus ik heb een andere grens, max 44m, anders krijg ik snel dit gevoel:










Of om een beter voorbeeld te geven, dit is een 44'er.










Maar back on topic, gisteren genoten van de Salvatore die ik zelf op zaterdag had gezet. (na maanden dat ie niets anders wilde...)










En vandaag vanwege een verjaardag in de familie, het horloge van m'n opa (vaders kant), de Tusal.


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Ondanks dat ik niet zo uit de hoogte of gewichtig ben :-d hanteer ik min of meer dezelfde criteria. Daardoor vallen inderdaad heel veel hele mooie (vintage) horloges af. Ze zien fantastisch uit op de foto's maar als je ze dan in het echie ziet ..... Ik dub nog steeds over deze:
> 
> 36mm is aan de kleine kant, maar kan misschien net. Prijs is nog steeds redelijk. Wie weet zien jullie hem bij de nieuwe aanwinsten verschijnen.
> 
> Heb jij trouwens een detail-foto van de wijzerplaat van jouw Shanghai? Is erg mooi en apart met markers en cijfers in "negatief relief" |>
> En heeft de "arrow" die sommigen, ikzelf incluis, voor de 2013 WUS ST5 prefereren.
> 
> Groeten en een prettige zondag (allemaal)
> Ron


Ohh, de constellation. Ik vind de pie-pan uitvoering van deze, liefst zelfs in rosé goud één van de mooiste horloges ooit gemaakt! 
Voor wat betreft de Shanghai, hier wat plaatjes:



































(nog niet shock protected, dus ben er vrij voorzichtig mee. 't Is tenslotte een jaren 50 horloge)










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Erg mooi, Martin. Dankjewel voor deze aanvullende plaatjes. Ik heb het al vaker gezegd: jouw foto's (en die van Ard) zijn altijd van buitengewone kwaliteit en steken met kop en schouders uit boven wat wij (ik in ieder geval) produceren. Helemaal top.


MHe225 said:


> ..... moet eens bedenken welk horloge dit weekend uit de kast komt.


Da's ook gelukt. Moest alleen even een ander bandje monteren want het (mooie) standaard bandje is domweg te lang voor mijn niet zo brede polsen (lijkt het thema van dit weekend). De foto is van een paar weken geleden, dus jullie moeten nu in gedachten even de zwarte hagedis vervangen door een donkerblauwe krokodil (ex IWC)

View attachment 1020551
View attachment 1020552


Ron


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Da's ook gelukt. Moest alleen even een ander bandje monteren want het (mooie) standaard bandje is domweg te lang voor mijn niet zo brede polsen (lijkt het thema van dit weekend). De foto is van een paar weken geleden, dus jullie moeten nu in gedachten even de zwarte hagedis vervangen door een donkerblauwe krokodil (ex IWC)
> 
> Ron


Bah, wat is dat toch een mooi horloge :-!


----------



## Unikagen

Bidle said:


> Ikke vandaag de Memosail. Blijft een gave old-skool klok!
> 
> Memosail 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Fantastisch ding. Nog nooit eerder gezien! Heel erg mooi.

Een Amphibia 420 om mijn pols vandaag. Mijn vriendin draagt de vintage Komandirskie. 
View attachment 1021973


----------



## Martin_B

Negakinu said:


> Fantastisch ding. Nog nooit eerder gezien! Heel erg mooi.
> 
> Een Amphibia 420 om mijn pols vandaag. Mijn vriendin draagt de vintage Komandirskie.


Mooie foto :-!

Ik draag vandaag deze:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Ik heb mijn nieuwe Minerva Heritage om,.... jajajaja, zonder foto's is het niet waar. Helaas het hele weekend onverhoopt bezig geweest met iets anders, dus geen foto's kunnen maken. Sorry,......


----------



## T_I

Ik ben zo blij met de werkende weekdag wijzer, dat de Ascot weer om is. Die wijzer werkt nu beter dan toen ik 'm kreeg, dus het is al een verbetering. (nu nog de pauze op 23:30 oplossen en het automatisch door tellen van de weekdagwijzer...)


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Ik heb mijn nieuwe Minerva Heritage om,.... jajajaja, zonder foto's is het niet waar. Helaas het hele weekend onverhoopt bezig geweest met iets anders, dus geen foto's kunnen maken. Sorry,......


Daar kom je niet mee weg! Als boetedoening een rondje voor de hele zaak ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Daar kom je niet mee weg! Als boetedoening een rondje voor de hele zaak ;-)


Sgoed, bij de volgende meeting!

@Ron: Wanneer kom je weer deze kant op!?


----------



## MHe225

Negakinu said:


> Een Amphibia 420 om mijn pols vandaag. Mijn vriendin draagt de vintage Komandirskie.


Foto is helemaal top |> Nou allemaal deze eventjes in gedachten houden - ik kom hier binnen 2 maanden op terug. En nee, geen combi foto met arm en horloge van mijn vriendin .... ben bang dat Anneke / vrouwlief daar problemen mee heeft ;-) En het wordt ook geen herhaling van deze:
View attachment 1022745


Nieuwsgierig? Stay tuned!!



Bidle said:


> @Ron: Wanneer kom je weer deze kant op!?


Ik heb nog geen concrete plannen maar denk / vrees dat ik dit jaar nog zeker een keer kom. Daar kun je natuurlijk niets mee, maar beter kan ik momenteel niet bieden, helaas. Maar je mag ook hier een rondje komen geven :-d


Martin_B said:


> Bah, wat is dat toch een mooi horloge :-!


Helemaal mee eens en jij bent er voor een groot deel schuld aan dat deze (nu) in mijn collectie zit. 
Zo mooi trouwens dat ik mijn voornemen om met de aankomende volle maan mijn Moonphase of Ariadne om te gespen, heb laten varen. Volgende maanstond dan maar

Ron


----------



## merl

Gefeliciteerd met je beihai! Ik snap echter niet dat mensen dat Chinese spul kopen, hahaha  

Moet weer eens wat Chinees aan mijn collectie toevoegen omdat de Russen nu de overhand lijken te krijgen. Mijn 1963 reissue staat te koop en er komt een Strela binnen.

ps. bedacht net dat er nog 2 projecthorloges gaan komen dus dat zit wel goed


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de twee-toon SeaGull:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Ik weer saai de Ascot. (ben zo blij dat ie beter werkt)


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> Mijn 1963 reissue staat te koop :rodekaart
> en er komt een Strela binnen |>


Foei - die 1963 moet je gewoon houden. Zo fraai en veel waar voor je geld.

Nooit gedacht dat ik (meerdere) Chinese horloges zou bezitten, maar deze beginnen langzamerhand de overhand in mijn collectie te krijgen. Ik geef gewoon de WUS CMW projecten (en de mensen daarachter) de schuld. 
Als ik de projecthorloges buiten beschouwing laat valt het allemaal best wel mee: Alpha PN, 1963 reissue (2x*), Beihai. Overigens wordt het Russisch contingent ook uitgebreid; d'r komen 2* Vostock's binnen om m'n Okeah gezelschap te houden.

Ron

* eentje is van Anneke - telt die dan ook mee?


----------



## T_I

Zo'n reissue gaater hier ook nog wel komen. Ze zijn leuk. Vandaag maar weer saai de Ascot. (Ik wil minimaal 1 week alle dagen zien langskomen)


----------



## Triplex

Russische schone op deze zonnige dag ..........

View attachment 1024697


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een exemplaar dat ik een jaar of wat geleden in elkaar heb gezet uit her en der verzamelde onderdelen:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> Foei - die 1963 moet je gewoon houden. Zo fraai en veel waar voor je geld.
> 
> Nooit gedacht dat ik (meerdere) Chinese horloges zou bezitten, maar deze beginnen langzamerhand de overhand in mijn collectie te krijgen. Ik geef gewoon de WUS CMW projecten (en de mensen daarachter) de schuld.
> Als ik de projecthorloges buiten beschouwing laat valt het allemaal best wel mee: Alpha PN, 1963 reissue (2x*), Beihai. Overigens wordt het Russisch contingent ook uitgebreid; d'r komen 2* Vostock's binnen om m'n Okeah gezelschap te houden.
> 
> Ron
> 
> * eentje is van Anneke - telt die dan ook mee?


Foei? ach, de klik was weg en sinds het begin vond ik de verhoudingen van het horloge niet echt goed staan op mijn pols. Het horloge had of iets groter of iets dunner moeten zijn voor mij.
Maarrrrrrrrrrrr......niet getreurd, waarschijnlijk komt er wel een 42mm versie ....weet echter nog niet welke.....jij hebt een 42 mm versie toch?


----------



## Bidle

Heb er net eentje gekocht met hulp van onze Expert (Martin)! Acryl en de 'oude' doorzichtige achterkant.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Heb er net eentje gekocht met hulp van onze Expert (Martin)! Acryl en de 'oude' doorzichtige achterkant.


Mystery solved - ik was mij er niet van bewust dat Martin uit jouw naam naar 'n 1963 Reissue informeerde:



> *From:* Martin B
> *Date:* March 27, 2013
> *To:* Ed
> 
> Something different, Ed, Do you now if Thomas still has the 'normal' 1963 (38mm, plexi, display caseback) on stock? I know someone who wants one.


Snelle actie, Ard - helemaal goed |>

Merl, ikzelf heb een "originele" 1963 en daarnaast ook sinds kort 'n 42 mm Panda versie - als Anneke nu kan beslissen welke zij het leukst vindt, weet ik welke van mij is en of er nog een OR bijkomt.

Ron


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> Mystery solved - ik was mij er niet van bewust dat Martin uit jouw naam naar 'n 1963 Reissue informeerde:
> 
> Snelle actie, Ard - helemaal goed |>
> 
> Merl, ikzelf heb een "originele" 1963 en daarnaast ook sinds kort 'n 42 mm Panda versie - als Anneke nu kan beslissen welke zij het leukst vindt, weet ik welke van mij is en of er nog een OR bijkomt.
> 
> Ron


dus........Ron.......jij bent Ed?


----------



## Martin_B

merl said:


> dus........Ron.......jij bent Ed?


Nee, dat was mijn fout, ik deed een "reply to all" in plaats van "reply" naar Ed, en Ron stond ook op de originele "to".


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Mystery solved - ik was mij er niet van bewust dat Martin uit jouw naam naar 'n 1963 Reissue informeerde:


+1; Mystery solved!


----------



## MHe225

> merl - dus........Ron.......jij bent Ed?





> Martin - Nee, dat was mijn fout, ik deed een "reply to all" in plaats van "reply" naar Ed, en Ron stond ook op de originele "to".





> Bidle - Mystery solved!



He, Martin, da's nou weer jammer: jij bent te eerlijk. Ik vond de verwarring net zo leuk. Nu kan ik mij niet meer achter Ed verschuilen ....
OK, over naar de orde van de dag, eh, gisteren. Wat ik vergat te melden: "Ard, gefeliciteerd. Hopelijk maak je ook van de 1963 Reissue foto's van de hoge kwaliteit die wij inmiddels van jou gewend zijn. En als je dan toch bezig bent mag de Minerva ook wel voor de lens."

En om bij het thema van de draad te blijven, nog steeds de Beihai voor mij:


----------



## om-4

Dag twee met mijn eerste Vostok.
Uitgebreide shoot volgt en andere keer.


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een zwarte:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Vandaag wordt het weer de Ascot (net als de rest van de week)










Blijkbaar gisteren een uur verkeerd ingesteld, of hij heeft haast, maar vanochtend liep ie nog steeds. (was door de 23:30 barriere heen gekomen, maar ik kon 'm toen omgehad hebben, misschien dat dat het verschil maakte)


----------



## merl

Vandaag mijn nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## Bidle

Bidle said:


> Ik heb mijn nieuwe Minerva Heritage om,.... jajajaja, zonder foto's is het niet waar. Helaas het hele weekend onverhoopt bezig geweest met iets anders, dus geen foto's kunnen maken. Sorry,......


Hier de Minerva weer,.... maar tja,...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/database-problemen-missende-attachments-840329.html

Bijna alles in stelling om foto's te maken,... is het morgen Pasen!! Schoonouders komen morgen op bezoek, dus werk aan de winkel. Kan me niet herinneren dat mij iets verteld is. Enfin, zal het wel verdrongen hebben. ;-)

Maandag dan nog maar een poging wagen.


----------



## JoostG

Heerlijk in de tuin, opladen om de paaseieren te gaan verstoppen en de Stowa lekker aan de zon laten wennen:


----------



## Bidle

Voor mij vandaag en morgen een IWC:


IWC 89 RG 12 by Bidle, on Flickr

Blijven mooie uurwerkjes:

IWC 89 RG 16 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Die Cal89 van IWC blijft toch een favoriet van me. Prachtig. Als ik toch ooit de loterij win


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Die Cal89 van IWC blijft toch een favoriet van me. Prachtig. Als ik toch ooit de loterij win


Thx! Hoop dat jer nog een keertje één vind/krijgt! Het is echt een mooi horloge en draagt erg fijn.

Vandaag toch maar even geswitcht naar iets anders, want de meeste zijn nu tijdelijk binnen handbereik.


Omega 1954 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Peerke

Hier al weer een paar dagen mijn vlooienmarktvondst.
Jaren 70 Timex handopwinder.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag ga ik deze puzzel eens in elkaar zetten.










Met deze klok om de pols.


----------



## Martin_B

Succes met puzzelen :-!

Ik draag deze vandaag:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Shadowjack

M'n Offshore Limited maar weer es uit de vitrinekast getrokken b-)


----------



## Zarath

Vandaag vier ik mijn verjaardag met een cadeautje (van mezelf) om de pols.


----------



## Martin_B

Zarath said:


> Vandaag vier ik mijn verjaardag met een cadeautje (van mezelf) om de pols.


Gefeliciteerd :-!
Da's helemaal geen slecht cadeau, erg mooi.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag is het de Anstead Oceanis die me mag vergezellen.


----------



## Bidle

Hier nog steeds de Omega,


Omega 1954 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Nog steeds:









Ik ben momenteel achterlijk druk - niet eens lekker de tijd om hier te leuteren en lummelen, alleen maar effe gauw kijken. En ook niet om een ander klokkie uit te zoeken. Ook geen straf want de Beihai is heel mooi en draagt heel prettig. Maar zal dit weekend toch wisselen - moet volgende week weg en heb een wat robuuster horloge nodig.

Later,
Ron


----------



## Zarath

Martin_B said:


> Gefeliciteerd :-!
> Da's helemaal geen slecht cadeau, erg mooi.


Dank! Ook voor het advies bij de aanschaf ervan.

Groet,

Eric


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag toch maar ff de Anstead Oceanis opgeborgen en de Blancier Desert Wolf om de pols gedaan.


----------



## Bidle

Runaque said:


> Vandaag toch maar ff de Anstead Oceanis opgeborgen en de Blancier Desert Wolf om de pols gedaan.


Kende ik niet. Ziet er lekker robuust uit!


----------



## Runaque

Bidle said:


> Kende ik niet. Ziet er lekker robuust uit!


Is ie ook, ik heb hem al meermaals per ongeluk tegen het portier van de wagen (van het werk) gestoten en dat zonder de PVD coating te beschadigen, de lak van de wagen daartegen begaf het eerder.

http://www.blancier.us/

Hij is vrijwel identiek als de Lüm-tec Bull 45, het verschil zit hem in de details, beiden beschikken over een Miyota OS20 movement en de Blancier is iets interessanter geprijsd.


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag (beetje mistige SIII foto)


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> Succes met puzzelen :-!


Bedankt, is gelukt, Climat Control zit in de wagen en ik kan rijden.

Vandaag dus de Citizen om.


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag hebben we de Route 66 Chicago limited edition (#183/666) maar eens om de pols gedaan.


----------



## Martin_B

Genieten van een beetje zon, met een vintage Vulcain om de pols:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Peerke

Oude horloge van mijn opa.
Ik weet geen jaartal e.d van dit horloge. Ik dacht dat Plato een Nederlands merk is, maar ook dat weet ik niet zeker.


----------



## Bidle

Begonnen vandaag met de Minerva Heritage:


Minerva Heritage 17 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Begonnen vandaag met de Minerva Heritage:


Hmm, als ik zo vrij mag zijn, de band vind ik er nog niet perfect bij :think:
't Is natuurlijk erg persoonlijk, maar ik denk dat ik voor licht bruin zou gaan, met wat minder contrasterend stiksel.

Maar goed, het is jouw horloge, dus jouw keuze ;-):-!


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Hmm, als ik zo vrij mag zijn, de band vind ik er nog niet perfect bij :think:
> 't Is natuurlijk erg persoonlijk, maar ik denk dat ik voor licht bruin zou gaan, met wat minder contrasterend stiksel.
> 
> Maar goed, het is jouw horloge, dus jouw keuze ;-):-!


Tuurlijk mag dat!!

Heb al het nodige getest en deze blijft het enkel dan een nieuwe besteld. Voor de 140th komt wel een licht bruine alligator!


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag mijn favoriete duiker:


JLC MCDC 27 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Shadowjack

Bidle said:


> Vandaag mijn favoriete duiker:
> 
> JLC MCDC 27 by Bidle, on Flickr


Wow! Als je die ooit wegdoet voor 100 euro --->>> mij bellen he!! b-)

Kom ik met m'n Pulsartje, vandaag binnengekregen dus meteen omgedaan ;o)


----------



## mcp02

Suunto X6m met Nato strap


----------



## T_I

Maandag m'n opa's horloge:










Gisteren de Ascot:










Vandaag weer een poging de Pontiac lopend te houden.


----------



## merl




----------



## Martin_B

Nu nog deze:









het grote voorbeeld is al onderweg


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag de Hamilton


Hamilton Geneve 6BB 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Nog steeds de Beihai; is heel mooi en draagt heel prettig. Maar zal dit weekend toch wisselen - moet volgende week weg en heb een wat robuuster horloge nodig.


Zoals gezegd, horloge gewisseld, zondag rond half 11 van huis en donderdag rond 4 uur 's middags weer thuis. 
Het waren een paar lange dagen - we zijn vanuit Houston met een (gehuurde) bus naar Del Rio (TX) gereden, een flink stuk naar het westen en dan tegen de Mexicaanse grens aan, ca 6 uur rijden, om naar de Eagleford formatie te kijken. Deze geologische formatie komt / ligt hier bloot aan het oppervlak (_outcrop_ is de kreet die geologen gebruiken) en kan vooral mooi in "_road-cuts_" bekeken worden als er een weg doorheen voert:









De foto laat de Eagleford zien en nog net zichtbaar de overgang naar de (grijze) Buda limestone. 
Elders in TX wordt uit ditzelfde gesteente schalie-gas en olie gewonnen op een diepte van 2-4 km:








_dit plaatje heb ik hier geleend_

Verder ook nog een bezoekje aan de BEG - Buro of Economic Geology in Austin gebracht en daar naar kernen van de Eagleford gekeken; die zien heel anders uit dan het gesteente dat gedurende duizenden / miljoenen jaren bloot gesteld is geweest aan weersinvloeden, het binnen sijpelen van regenwater, etc.:









Het stuk kern waar we hier naar kijken komt van een diepte van 13,665 ft (4,165 m) en heeft een diameter van 4 inch (10 cm); de plugjes hebben een standaard diameter van 1 inch. Mijn werkgever heeft zelf ook kernen, maar daar kan ik (helaas) geen foto's van laten zien. Net zo min als van ons NMR lab:




Bidle said:


> ..... Maarre wat ga je doen in het Technische Lab?? Heb je de kans om foto's te maken, ben namelijk helemaal niet nieuwsgierig hoor.


Het lab heeft een nieuwe veiligheids-video voor bezoekers en die moest ik ook eerst kijken - daarin werd expliciet gemeld dat fotograferen verboden is. Als werknemer kan ik dat natuurlijk wel doen, maar als ik die dan on-line plaats ga ik toch wel ernstig mijn boekje te buiten.
Heel kort samengevat: wij hebben een serie van 1-inch plugjes als in bovenstaande foto uit onze eigen kernen geboord en die in onze NMR spectrometers (vergelijkbaar met MRI Scanner van het ziekenhuis, maar dan kleiner) geplaatst / gemeten. En daarmee krijgen wij een idee van de hoeveelheid water, olie en gas in deze kernen en dus onze putten / veld.

Ron

PS-1 
Ik twijfelde of ik dit nu hier zou plaatsen -per slot van rekening gaat het over het horloge dat ik droeg- of in het cafe omdat er ook een hoop niet-horloge praat bij komt.

PS-2
Ard, heb jij een foto en meer detail van de 4-takt (zo te zien) modelbouw motor in bovenstaande foto?


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Zoals gezegd, horloge gewisseld, zondag rond half 11 van huis en donderdag rond 4 uur 's middags weer thuis.
> Het waren een paar lange dagen - we zijn vanuit Houston met een (gehuurde) bus naar Del Rio (TX) gereden, een flink stuk naar het westen en dan tegen de Mexicaanse grens aan, ca 6 uur rijden, om naar de Eagleford formatie te kijken. Deze geologische formatie komt / ligt hier bloot aan het oppervlak (_outcrop_ is de kreet die geologen gebruiken) en kan vooral mooi in "_road-cuts_" bekeken worden als er een weg doorheen voert:
> 
> View attachment 1045735
> 
> 
> De foto laat de Eagleford zien en nog net zichtbaar de overgang naar de (grijze) Buda limestone.
> Elders in TX wordt uit ditzelfde gesteente schalie-gas en olie gewonnen op een diepte van 2-4 km:
> 
> View attachment 1045738
> 
> _dit plaatje heb ik hier geleend_
> 
> Verder ook nog een bezoekje aan de BEG - Buro of Economic Geology in Austin gebracht en daar naar kernen van de Eagleford gekeken; die zien heel anders uit dan het gesteente dat gedurende duizenden / miljoenen jaren bloot gesteld is geweest aan weersinvloeden, het binnen sijpelen van regenwater, etc.:
> 
> View attachment 1045741
> 
> 
> Het stuk kern waar we hier naar kijken komt van een diepte van 13,665 ft (4,165 m) en heeft een diameter van 4 inch (10 cm); de plugjes hebben een standaard diameter van 1 inch. Mijn werkgever heeft zelf ook kernen, maar daar kan ik (helaas) geen foto's van laten zien. Net zo min als van ons NMR lab:
> 
> 
> Het lab heeft een nieuwe veiligheids-video voor bezoekers en die moest ik ook eerst kijken - daarin werd expliciet gemeld dat fotograferen verboden is. Als werknemer kan ik dat natuurlijk wel doen, maar als ik die dan on-line plaats ga ik toch wel ernstig mijn boekje te buiten.
> Heel kort samengevat: wij hebben een serie van 1-inch plugjes als in bovenstaande foto uit onze eigen kernen geboord en die in onze NMR spectrometers (vergelijkbaar met MRI Scanner van het ziekenhuis, maar dan kleiner) geplaatst / gemeten. En daarmee krijgen wij een idee van de hoeveelheid water, olie en gas in deze kernen en dus onze putten / veld.
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS-1
> Ik twijfelde of ik dit nu hier zou plaatsen -per slot van rekening gaat het over het horloge dat ik droeg- of in het cafe omdat er ook een hoop niet-horloge praat bij komt.
> 
> PS-2
> Ard, heb jij een foto en meer detail van de 4-takt (zo te zien) modelbouw motor in bovenstaande foto?


Hoi Ron,

Bedankt voor het delen!! Erg leuk om te lezen en heb ook weer iets geleerd! Zal even het modelnr. opzoeken en eventueel foto's maken. Is iig van OS Komen dan in het café!

Vandaag hier nog de IWC om:


IWC 89 RG 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> PS-1
> Ik twijfelde of ik dit nu hier zou plaatsen -per slot van rekening gaat het over het horloge dat ik droeg- of in het cafe omdat er ook een hoop niet-horloge praat bij komt.


Maakt niet uit waar je het plaatst, ik vond het interessant te lezen :-!


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag mijn nieuwste aanwinst. Gisteren binnen gekomen.
De Vostok Amphibian. Bandje inkorten was een gedoe, maar het is uiteindelijk gelukt.
Leuk horloge voor weinig geld eigenlijk.


----------



## Martin_B

Peerke said:


> Vandaag mijn nieuwste aanwinst. Gisteren binnen gekomen.
> De Vostok Amphibian. Bandje inkorten was een gedoe, maar het is uiteindelijk gelukt.
> Leuk horloge voor weinig geld eigenlijk.


Inderdaad een mooi horloge. Veel plezier er mee :-!


----------



## Bidle

Peerke said:


> Vandaag mijn nieuwste aanwinst. Gisteren binnen gekomen.
> De Vostok Amphibian. Bandje inkorten was een gedoe, maar het is uiteindelijk gelukt.
> Leuk horloge voor weinig geld eigenlijk.


Leuk heb wel een zwak voor het merk!!

Hier die van mij(n vriendin), voor weinig mogen overnemen van Lester.


Vostok amphibia 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Maar weer eens gewisseld naar de "top dog" van mijn collectie. De foto is van afgelopen Eerste Kerstdag maar zit weer om de pols en heb vanochtend ook al met deze zelfde pen (Waterman) een stukje geschreven. Ik geef het toe, ik ben een beetje ouderwets / traditionalist: mechanische horloges, vulpennen, motorfietsen met carburateurs, ...... En voor mijn muziek en foto's ben ik nog niet eens zo heel lang geleden het digitale tijdperk ingestapt.









Ron


----------



## Bidle

Blijft ook een top horloge.

Enkel voel me nu ook wel erg oud! Heb nagenoeg dezelfde hobby's. Gisteren nog mijn carburators schoon gemaakt!
Vanochtend een mooi setje pennen uitgezocht voor een driedaagse trip naar Italië.

Hier de 292 om;


__
https://flic.kr/p/5393520228

Edit; link lukt niet via de iphone, pffff


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Leuk heb wel een zwak voor het merk!!
> 
> Hier die van mij(n vriendin), voor weinig mogen overnemen van Lester.
> 
> 
> Vostok amphibia 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Ha, die ken ik nog ja 

Nog steeds op dat vreselijke bandje? :-d


----------



## N1ck_

Nieuw van vandaag, echt een pracht van een horloge. Verliefd vanaf het eerste moment dat ik de doos open deed (zie achtergrond)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ha, die ken ik nog ja
> 
> Nog steeds op dat vreselijke bandje? :-d


Yep, nog steeds!! 

@N1ck_; gefeliciteerd met je aanwinst, ziet er goed uit!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Van half tot eind april (inclusief koningsdag en koninginnedag) het oranje monster om:


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Van half tot eind april (inclusief koningsdag en koninginnedag) het oranje monster om:


Gave foto, Mart - misschien moet ik ook eens gaan leren om foto's te bewerken.
Draag zelf nog steeds de Portuguese maar zal deze uiterlijk volgend weekend voor m'n (oranje) Doxa verruilen.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Gave foto, Mart - misschien moet ik ook eens gaan leren om foto's te bewerken.
> Draag zelf nog steeds de Portuguese maar zal deze uiterlijk volgend weekend voor m'n (oranje) Doxa verruilen.
> 
> Ron


Ik doe mee!!


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze om eens te bepalen wat ik er nu mee moet/wil. Bij aankoop was met het steentje niet opgevallen, maar vind het toch storend. Dus maar weer eens dragen,.....


Titoni Airmaster 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Titoni Airmaster 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Vandaag eerst even naar België en dan rond 15:00 eindelijk weekend!


----------



## Shadowjack

Deze Seiko pas binnen gekregen, de originele stalen band zat niet lekker, óf te strak, óf te los dus heb er zolang een ouwe Breitling band aan gezet, tot ik iets beters heb gevonden. Vandaag de 'street-test' b-)


----------



## Martin_B

De band staat hem in elk geval prima, veel draagplezier :-!


----------



## Shadowjack

Martin_B said:


> De band staat hem in elk geval prima, veel draagplezier :-!


Thanks! De 'street-test' glansrijk doorstaan eheh...

Op de markt stond een kraam met ehhh 'markt' horloges, ik had eigenlijk een foto moeten maken van die gast z'n gezicht toen ik z'n aanbod metalen bandjes ging bekijken en liet zien waar ik er een voor zocht b-)

grtzzz

SJ


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag had ik mijn Gulper Shark aan, gisteren aangekomen en deze voormiddag enkele schakels eruit laten halen zodat ie netjes paste.


----------



## Bidle

Runaque said:


> Vandaag had ik mijn Gulper Shark aan, gisteren aangekomen en deze voormiddag enkele schakels eruit laten halen zodat ie netjes paste.


Gaaf ding, zo te zien een grote jongen!

Hier een witte wijzerplaat in de hoop dat het zonnetje doorbreekt.


Rolex Daytona wit 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Peerke

De Vostok Amphibian


----------



## merl

vandaag mijn blumo


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag (alweer) deze


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag (alweer) deze


Ha, waarom zijn we niet verbaasd? Ikzelf heb geen tijd / zin (vooral dat laatste) gehad om te wisselen, dus voor mij hetzelfde horloge als vorige week. Ander plaatje dan maar:









Werk ze allemaal,
Ron


----------



## Runaque

Bidle said:


> Gaaf ding, zo te zien een grote jongen!
> 
> Hier een witte wijzerplaat in de hoop dat het zonnetje doorbreekt.
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona wit 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Hij is idd een grote jongen, een case van zo'n 45mm, 15mm dik en een gewicht van 154gr, dat maakt dat hij ook meteen de grootste en zwaarste van mijn bescheiden verzameling.


----------



## EricSW

Nieuwe Parnis vandaag.


----------



## Shadowjack

Kijken of m'n Trimix Divers 'werkbestendig ' zijn b-)


----------



## Martin_B

Ik ben de hele week al in de DateJust vibe. Dus wissel op het moment tussen wat verschillende merken en uitvoeringen:









Maar de Rolex zit op het moment om de pols


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Maar de Rolex zit op het moment om de pols


Meen je niet,.... echt???:-d


Panerai Submersible 243 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Mijn laatste aanwinst.....








Wilde eens even een gold(plated) horloge uitproberen.
Is dus niets voor mij dus deze gaat weer weg, ik hou het bij mijn gouden trouwring ;-)

Gezien de prijs van dit horloge zal deze misschien als 1000 posts giveaway gaan dienen.....nog wel even wat posts maken voor het zover is


----------



## T_I

merl said:


> Wilde eens even een gold(plated) horloge uitproberen.
> Is dus niets voor mij dus deze gaat weer weg, ik hou het bij mijn gouden trouwring ;-)


Hmmm, ik heb een witgouden trouwring met gouden en roodgouden details.

Morgen de uitvaart van de oma van m'n vrouw en vandaag voorbereidingen en afscheid nemen, dus in stijl met de Kaiserstunde.


----------



## Martin_B

De Alpha Panda vandaag:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## JoostG

Na veelvuldig de Steinhart en Stowa gedragen te hebben, vandaag toch weer de Momo omgedaan. Moet wel een beetje blijven roteren, toch?


----------



## Martin_B

Deze vandaag:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Erik11

Eerste post


----------



## Martin_B

Erik11 said:


> Eerste post


En gelijk met foto, helemaal goed :-!
Welkom hier, in dit Hollandsche Hoekje.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## N1ck_

Wooden bracelet: Etsy
Matte Onyx Bracelet: Oskar Gydell Design
Watch: Ocean 1 Black Ceramic
Strap: Marketstraps 22mm Military Green Nato


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> En gelijk met foto, helemaal goed :-!
> Welkom hier, in dit Hollandsche Hoekje.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


+1,... Welkom idd!! Ben benieuwd naar de rest van de collectie.


----------



## Shadowjack

Bidle said:


> +1,... Welkom idd!! Ben benieuwd naar de rest van de collectie.


Ook van hieruit welkom ... al heb ik dit hollandse hoekje van WUS zelf nog niet zo heel lang geleden pas ontdekt ;o)

Had gisteravond ineens een idee voor een Frankenwatch en heb die meteen gemaakt: de kast van een AP lookalike (10.- op de markt), met de wijzerplaat+wijzers en het Miyota uurwerk van een Flying Tigers waarvan het glas kapot is en de kast beschadigd. Maar heb dat horloge al 25 jaar of zo en het is me nog steeds dierbaar dus als ik hem op zo'n manier nog om kan vind ik dat helemaal prima.... Ben alleen niet tevreden over de band en hij moet nog waterdicht gemaakt worden maar heb hem vandaag toch gedragen. Het zag er 's avonds bij de werklamp al goed uit, in het (zon) licht sprong hij er echt uit! Veel zwart/wit contrast.



Zal wat details en foto's van de resten in een ander/nieuw topic plaatsen. Kan het toch niet laten om met oude, goedkope en/of kapotte horloges te goochelen dus zullen er wel meer komen eheh b-)

grtzz

SJ


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag hier de Junghans op de zwarte band. Vind hem dan toch het mooist/simpelst. Enkel de kwaliteit vind ik niet echt denderend, wellicht een keer een andere gelijke band.


Junghans Max Bill 16 by Bidle, on Flickr


Junghans Max Bill 15 by Bidle, on Flickr


Junghans Max Bill 14 by Bidle, on Flickr

Oh en morgen uiteraard iets met Oranje! ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Hmja, iets oranje's... Ik hem mijn Alpha PO verkocht, wat nu??!!

Trouwens, Prachtig die Junghans Max Bill. Zeker de datumloze versie vind ik erg mooi. Ook de versie met cijfers is verleidelijk, misschien dat ik er nog wel een keer voor ga.
Maar dan wel met milanese band :-!


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> ..... Oh en morgen uiteraard iets met Oranje! ;-)


Wij zijn er helemaal klaar voor; Orient voor Anneke en Doxa voor mij (droegen we vandaag al):















Verder m'n (niet zo knallend) oranje(achtig) overhemd en voor m'n work-out m'n oranje Nederlands elftal shirt.
Jammer wel dat ik de festiviteiten en de vrije dag ga missen.
Veel plezier allemaal.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Hmja, iets oranje's... Ik hem mijn Alpha PO verkocht, wat nu??!!
> 
> Trouwens, Prachtig die Junghans Max Bill. Zeker de datumloze versie vind ik erg mooi. Ook de versie met cijfers is verleidelijk, misschien dat ik er nog wel een keer voor ga.
> Maar dan wel met milanese band :-!


Ook mooi! ;-)


Junghans Max Bill 12 by Bidle, on Flickr

Vandaag hier ook de Doxa!


----------



## merl

hm, ik heb geen oranje horloge.....dan maar iets klassieks


----------



## merl

Erik11 said:


> Eerste post


welkom hier!


----------



## T_I

Hier ook niets oranjes, dan maar de Kaiserstunde.


----------



## janl




----------



## Shadowjack

Heb wel eea met oranje in de kast staan maar op de een of andere manier word ik altijd een beetje recalcitrant als de oranje-gekte weer eens toeslaat. Ben nu eenmaal een ouwe punker hè b-)

Dus met de Warhol van m'n vriendin om en wat antieke attributen een 'Queen's Day Special' plaatje gemaakt gheghe ;o)



grtzz

SJ


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag toch maar voor een toepasselijk kroontje gekozen ;-)


----------



## Shadowjack

Seiko 5 Sports. Vandaag binnengekomen en de standaard actie is dan natuurlijk: meteen dragen!!



Zal hem binnenkort met extra pics bij de nieuwe aanwinsten zetten, zodra de rest er ook is (in transit: Seiko chrono, vintage Swatch, vintage Boy London).

grtzz

SJ


----------



## Bidle

Hier nog steeds in de duikersfeer:


JLC MCDC 28 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Tompj

T_I said:


> Hier ook niets oranjes, dan maar de Kaiserstunde.


Komt me bekend voor dat klokje....


----------



## T_I

Tompj said:


> Komt me bekend voor dat klokje....


Hij wordt regelmatig met plezier gedragen. Toch eens een keer openen en oplappen.

Gisteren deze










Om een of andere reden doen de gekregen horloges (en de Luch) het beter dan de bij een juwelier gekochte Prisma. (moet binnen 5 maanden het bedrag aan iets anders uitgeven, worden vast bandjes)


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## mcp02

Hamilton Khaki Automatic met leder strap


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

nu al een paar dagen deze Getat.


----------



## Martin_B

met de meisjes naar het zwembad, dus de Zwemalpha om ;-)


----------



## Peerke

Oud horloge van mijn opa.
Ben er straks achter gekomen dat er een ETA uurwerk in zit.


----------



## N1ck_

Armbandjes: Oskar Gydell


----------



## merl




----------



## Martin_B

Deze weer eens uit de la gehaald 



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Dat is idd een bliksem-bezoek!! Volgende keer even langer blijven en dan wellicht vooraf een mini-meet organiseren!??


Het bezoek wordt deze keer nog meer bliksem: ik sta donderdagochtend rond 8 uur in de aankomsthal van Schiphol en zondagochtend 'n uurtje eerder in de vertrekhal. Het is gekte, ik geef het toe. 
'n Mini-meet gaat niet lukken want ik vertrek spoorslag naar het Limburgse voor een begrafenis en ga hoogstwaarschijnlijk zelfs de schoonfamilie in Alkmaar niet zien. Maar ik zal vanuit de trein naar jullie zwaaien.

En om bij het thema van deze draad te blijven:









Ron


----------



## JoostG

Na een paar dagen de Steinhart gedragen te hebben, is het nu weer Stowa time:


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag


----------



## Martin_B

Niet Beethoven, maar ik draag deze vandaag ;-)



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Deze maar weer 



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

mijn nieuwe aanwinst indragen


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Techné Sparrohawk re-issue op Toshi strap.


----------



## Erik11




----------



## Runaque

Vandaag een nieuw bandje aangekregen voor mijn Route 66 Chicago "limited edition" (183/666) en direct het originele bandje omgewisseld met het nieuwe bandje, dus vandaag gaat deze om de pols. b-)

Komende van dit :









Met dit als resultaat :


----------



## Shadowjack

Verwacht morgen een Davis Aviamatic dus vandaag deze Fossil om alvast in de stemming te komen ;o)


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag Vintage Chinees, een Shanghai 1120:





Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Dees vandaag:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Net 10 dagen Andalusie (5 dagen Malaga, 5 dagen Sevilla) achter de rug. De hele tijd mijn Final Frogman omgehad, beetje mijn vakantiehorloge.
Was wel even afkicken afgelopen zaterdag bij terugkeer in Nederland. Had de laatste drie dagen Sevilla elke dag 38 of 39 op de thermometers gezien en dan dit...

Wel nog een leuk kiekje overgehouden aan het strand van Malaga, de Frogman vettig van de zonnebrand en daarna lekker door het zand gewoeld ;-) Lekker om zo'n ding af te beulen.


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Was wel even afkicken afgelopen zaterdag bij terugkeer in Nederland. Had de laatste drie dagen Sevilla elke dag 38 of 39 op de thermometers gezien en dan dit...


Ik had eigenlijk dezelfde ervaring, maar dan omgekeerd: ik ging van "dit" (5C, wind, regen) naar volle zon, hoge luchtvochtigheid en ca 29C En dan beginnen de stalen horlogebandjes die bij koudere / normalere omstandigheden perfect passen te knellen, dus heb ik zondag maar een ruk naar links gemaakt:









Ron


----------



## EricSW

De Parnis op een nieuwe 23 mm Super Engineer Type 2 band.


----------



## Martin_B

Shanghai Milwatch:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Deze weer, nu met een paar betere foto's:


----------



## Lester Burnham

De Alpha LV hommage tot eind mei!


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag gezwommen (buitenbad, 11 graden, maar toch lekker) dus de MilSub om:


----------



## T_I

Vrijdag, omdat ik 'm al sinds de 30e niet om had gehad, de Kaiserstunde.










Gisteren een dagje weg met m'n vrouw, dus vond ik deze wel een leuke.










Vandaag naar m'n peetoom voor z'n verjaardag, dus het horloge van opa om. (dat ik van hem heb gekregen afgelopen verjaardag)


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## Bidle

Junghans Max Bill 16 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Tjonge, als je hem een dag of 5 niet gedragen hebt, weet je ook waarom datum quickset aan de serie hierop volgend toegevoegd was 
Normaal doe ik geen moeite om de datum goed te zetten, maar op een datejust kun je het niet fout doen, toch?


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Tjonge, als je hem een dag of 5 niet gedragen hebt, weet je ook waarom datum quickset aan de serie hierop volgend toegevoegd was
> Normaal doe ik geen moeite om de datum goed te zetten, maar op een datejust kun je het niet fout doen, toch?


Moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik bijna nooit de datum goed zet! Enkel als ik zeker weet dat ik een horloge langer dan week draag. Dat komt bijna niet voor.

Heb trouwens ook een DateJust gekocht, deze week ophalen.  Blijft toch ook wel een icoon!


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik bijna nooit de datum goed zet! Enkel als ik zeker weet dat ik een horloge langer dan week draag. Dat komt bijna niet voor.
> 
> Heb trouwens ook een DateJust gekocht, deze week ophalen.  Blijft toch ook wel een icoon!


Helemaal goed :-! wat voor één is het geworden?


----------



## Bidle

Thx!
Het is een 'simpele' geworden en blijft de komende jaren in de doos. 

Even een internet plaatje:


----------



## Martin_B

Mooi :-! Maar waarom niet af en toe een keertje dragen?

Vandaag opbouwen voor de vision&robotics beurs en deze om:


En in de koffer zit deze, omdat hij zou fijn bij een blauw overhemd staat 



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Tompj

T_I said:


> Hij wordt regelmatig met plezier gedragen. Toch eens een keer openen en oplappen.
> 
> Om een of andere reden doen de gekregen horloges (en de Luch) het beter dan de bij een juwelier gekochte Prisma. (moet binnen 5 maanden het bedrag aan iets anders uitgeven, worden vast bandjes)


En ik maar denken dat ik je dat horloge gaf omdat je het wilde oplappen/reviseren. Om je hobby te ondersteunen. Nu blijkt dat je het gewoon draagt en er niets mee hebt gedaan....gewoon een goedkope (gratis) manier om aan een nieuw horloge te komen dus. Lekker dan.


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Mooi :-! Maar waarom niet af en toe een keertje dragen?
> 
> Vandaag opbouwen voor de vision&robotics beurs en deze om:
> 
> 
> En in de koffer zit deze, omdat hij zou fijn bij een blauw overhemd staat
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Omdat ik hem voor mijn zoon gekocht heb!  
Is 'geboren' op 6 mei, maar het was een hele 'bevalling' en was bijna zijn moeder kwijt. Enfin,... kleine ligt in de couveuse en maakt het nu na omstandigheden goed en moeder is weer buiten levensgevaar en thuis. Het waren iig vreemde dagen,.....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Damn dat klinkt heftig...

Maar bovenal: SUPER GEFELICITEERD met het kleine manneke!

En beterschap voor zijn moeder uiteraard. Ik hoop dat jullie snel kunnen gaan genieten van elkaar!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Damn dat klinkt heftig...
> 
> Maar bovenal: SUPER GEFELICITEERD met het kleine manneke!
> 
> En beterschap voor zijn moeder uiteraard. Ik hoop dat jullie snel kunnen gaan genieten van elkaar!


Thx, heb het een tijd niet durven aangeven op een paar vrienden na natuurlijk. Mede omdat het echt kritisch was. Enfin, moeders maakt het weer goed. Met name de bevalling en de 48 uur erna waren voor levensbedreigend.

Ben nu een erg trotse vader!


----------



## Martin_B

Oei, da's niet niks! Fijn dat het weer allemaal de goede kant op lijkt te gaan, dus nu vooral Gefeliciteerd!!
Geniet er van, het lijkt een cliché maar het is echt het mooiste dat er is :-!


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Oei, da's niet niks! Fijn dat het weer allemaal de goede kant op lijkt te gaan, dus nu vooral Gefeliciteerd!!
> Geniet er van, het lijkt een cliché maar het is echt het mooiste dat er is :-!


Idd cliché of niet, maar zo voelt het wel. Thx!


----------



## MHe225

Oei, Ard, daar sloeg mijn hart toch een paar tikken over - gelukkig te lezen dat alles nu in rustig en stabiel vaarwater terecht is gekomen en ik jullie dan ook kan feliciteren met deze gezinsuitbreiding.

Kan er helaas niet over meepraten of dit inderdaad het mooiste is, maar afgaande op wat ik vaak gehoord en gelezen heb, inderdaad. Als de aanloop naar die geweldige ervaring dan leidt tot levensbedreigende situaties ..... Ik ken diverse gevallen van nabij waar het allemaal heel anders heeft uitgepakt, dus voor jullie: handjes dicht, 'n extra bedankje richting de Grote Baas en elkaar wat vaker en steviger vasthouden.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Oei, Ard, daar sloeg mijn hart toch een paar tikken over - gelukkig te lezen dat alles nu in rustig en stabiel vaarwater terecht is gekomen en ik jullie dan ook kan feliciteren met deze gezinsuitbreiding.
> 
> Kan er helaas niet over meepraten of dit inderdaad het mooiste is, maar afgaande op wat ik vaak gehoord en gelezen heb, inderdaad. Als de aanloop naar die geweldige ervaring dan leidt tot levensbedreigende situaties ..... Ik ken diverse gevallen van nabij waar het allemaal heel anders heeft uitgepakt, dus voor jullie: handjes dicht, 'n extra bedankje richting de Grote Baas en elkaar wat vaker en steviger vasthouden.
> 
> Ron


Dankjewel kerel!!

Morgen ga ik de DateJust ophalen voor de kleine man, netjes afgestempeld op zijn geboortedatum.  
Laatste paar dagen weinig horloges gedragen, omdat ze telkens af moeten als ik bij de kleine man kan. Vandaar thuis toch nog even mij favoriete horloge om:


Rolex Explorer II 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Van harte gefeliciteerd en gelukkig dat het allemaal toch goed is gekomen.
Geniet er van! Het is inderdaad bijzonder....terwijl ik dit typ zit ik om 23:20 op de bank met mijn 3 jarige zoontje en mijn vrouw naast me omdat de kleine zich niet zo lekker voelt, dat soort momenten hebben ook wel wat


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Van harte gefeliciteerd en gelukkig dat het allemaal toch goed is gekomen.
> Geniet er van! Het is inderdaad bijzonder....terwijl ik dit typ zit ik om 23:20 op de bank met mijn 3 jarige zoontje en mijn vrouw naast me omdat de kleine zich niet zo lekker voelt, dat soort momenten hebben ook wel wat


Dank je en beterschap aan de kleine!


----------



## Martin_B

Net de Alpha MilSub omgedaan, want ik vertrek zo voor een lang weekend naar Rome met m'n middelste dochter b-)
Nu dus zo'n plaatje maken maar dan met het Colloseum of de St. Pieter!



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag is het de Anstead Oceanis die om de pols mocht.


----------



## merl

Martin_B said:


> Net de Alpha MilSub omgedaan, want ik vertrek zo voor een lang weekend naar Rome met m'n middelste dochter b-)
> Nu dus zo'n plaatje maken maar dan met het Colloseum of de St. Pieter!
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Fijne vakantie!


----------



## louis111

Ik draag mijn net ontvangen Tissot Seastar Chrono.


----------



## MHe225

Uur of wat terug weer eens gewisseld; jullie moeten het doen met een oude foto.









Speciaal voor Ard: deze keer staan tijd, dag, datum en maanstand allemaal goed ;-)

Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Uur of wat terug weer eens gewisseld; jullie moeten het doen met een oude foto.
> 
> View attachment 1098134
> 
> 
> Speciaal voor Ard: deze keer staan tijd, dag, datum en maanstand allemaal goed ;-)
> 
> Ron


Mooi, maar dat goed zetten zal je tijd hebben gekost of niet? Ik vind de gewone datum verzetten al te veel moeite!


----------



## Powersoft

oude foto

Maar een neefje van die van jou omgedaan


----------



## T_I

Tompj said:


> En ik maar denken dat ik je dat horloge gaf omdat je het wilde oplappen/reviseren. Om je hobby te ondersteunen. Nu blijkt dat je het gewoon draagt en er niets mee hebt gedaan....gewoon een goedkope (gratis) manier om aan een nieuw horloge te komen dus. Lekker dan.


In augustus gaat de kast, met sieranden van m'n vrouw, naar een goudsmid om de kast opnieuw te vergulden. Ik wilde niet meteen een lopend horloge slopen bij m'n kluswerk. Nu heb ik er meer vertrouwen in en het juiste gereedschap om de kast zonder beschadigingen open te krijgen.

Ik had verwachte en defect horloge te krijgen en dan was ie meteen open gegaan. (zoals ik met alle andere gekregen horloges wel gedaan heb)


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag een zgn. trenchwatch uit de periode rond WW I.
gemaakt bij Adolph Schild, caliber 137


----------



## Bidle

Peerke said:


> Vandaag een zgn. trenchwatch uit de periode rond WW I.
> gemaakt bij Adolph Schild, caliber 137


Leuk! Hoe groot/klein is deze? 32mm?

Hier nog steeds mijn favoriet de ExpII


Rolex Explorer II 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Peerke

Yep, 32 mm en de wijzerplaat 28 mm.
Wel erg klein, maar toch leuk om een keer te dragen.


----------



## vanhessche

Ard, nog even van mijn kant een hele dikke proficiat met de geboorte van je zoon!

Op welke speciale gelegenheid mag hij zijn mooi cadeau verwachten?


----------



## merl

vandaag was het deze









morgen deze
http://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s524/merl1234/Nomos/Tangomat5_zpsd01ca0aa.jpg


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag mijn trouwe G-shock om de pols, hij is al ruim 15 jaar in mijn bezit.


----------



## Powersoft

Vandaag deze omgehad.. Was weer ff geleden.. Toppertje!


----------



## Martin_B

net een uur of wat weer thuis. Middelste dochter moe doch voldaan in bed gestopt, en terwijl ik de koffer aan het uitpakken ben en was in de machine aan het frommelen ben gauw even een 'wat droeg ik de laatste paar dagen' kiekje 









Zo gauw naar bed, want om 6.45 gaat de wekker weer :-(


----------



## MHe225

Blij te lezen dat je een goede trip gehad hebt, Martin en jullie weer heel en wel thuis zijn. Mooi plaatje - precies wat ik verwachtte - je zou er een draad aan kunnen wijden .....


Martin_B said:


> Zo gauw naar bed, want om 6.45 gaat de wekker weer :-(


Ha, lekker uitslapen ;-) Ik was vandaag vrij (Memorial Day) en ging om 6:25 de deur uit voor een rondje hardlopen. Morgen gewone tijd op (4:30) en naar de zaak.

Werk ze allemaal.
Ron


----------



## Powersoft

Ik ga naar t strand en neem mee...









Straks meer...


----------



## Powersoft

En dus meer


----------



## Vintelligence

Zijn Nederlanders zo gek van namaak of niet-Zwitserse horloges? Ik zie er maar heel weinig in dit topic.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vintelligence said:


> Zijn Nederlanders zo gek van namaak of niet-Zwitserse horloges? Ik zie er maar heel weinig in dit topic.


Ons ben zunig ;-)


----------



## Powersoft

Tijd voor n biertje met n zwitserse klok


----------



## Martin_B

Heb vandaag ook maar weer iets Zwitsers omgegespt. Maar heb zeker geen voorkeur voor horloges uit dit land boven die uit het verre oosten, sterker nog, bij een groot deel van het aanbod vind ik prijs/kwaliteit erg ver te zoeken, en het deel dat ik wel erg waardeer zit vaak erg aan/voorbij de grenzen van mijn budget ;-).



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

Ik kijk niet zozeer naar het land van herkomst maar meer naar het model. Ik heb horloges uit Duitsland, China, Japan, Rusland en Zwitserland. Die uit Zwitserland krijg ik overigens volgende week na maanden weer terug van een horlogemaker.


----------



## Powersoft

@meri ben t met je eens.. Zwitserland, Verenigde Staten en Nederland met zwitserse, japanse, en duitse uurwerken... Waar de allaine vandaan komt heb ik eigenlijk nog niet uitgezocht... ... Duss. Nu direct op gaan googlen..


----------



## Peerke

Zwitserland


----------



## Powersoft

Allaine= zwitsers

Kochten uurwerken en lieten kasten maken en assembleerden die dan.. Elk type kan wel ander merk uurwerk hebben...
Puzzel nog even verder...


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag met het mooie weer de witte, maar vermoed dat er morgen gewisseld kan worden. Hopelijk gaat de zon snel weer schijnen!!


Rolex Daytona wit 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Vintelligence said:


> Zijn Nederlanders zo gek van namaak of niet-Zwitserse horloges? Ik zie er maar heel weinig in dit topic.


Mijn CvdK is niet Zwitsers en niet namaak ..... puur Nederlands. En daarvoor heb ik Zwitsers voor Zwitsers ingeruild: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wat-draag-je-vandaag-vol-iii-756944-53.html#post6322197 Ik denk dat het net het moment is waarop jij in deze draad keek.

Mooie Breitling, trouwens en welkom in dit leuk(st)e hoekje van WUS.

Ron


----------



## Powersoft

Ron,

Je cvdk is n beetje zwitsers. Het uurwerk is volgens mij n valjoux  

Cvdk modificeert standaard uurwerken. Tegenwoordig gebruiken ze voor de gecompliceerdere horloges technotime en voor de andere valjoux (soms eta dacht ik). In het begin hadden ze ook nog glashutte. 

Maar dat mag de pret niet drukken  cvdk maakt top horloges en t kan zo maar zijn dat er nog 2 bij komen in mijn verzameling in de toekomst...


----------



## Vintelligence

Hoe bevalt de CvdK? Ik zit er aan te denken om een Adriadne te halen.


----------



## Powersoft

Ik heb dan een Dark Rush (=donkere ariadne) en die bevalt top. Draagt lekker. Daarnaast heeft cvdk een top service en dat is ook belangrijk.


----------



## Powersoft

Sportief klassiek vandaag.


----------



## 104RS




----------



## MHe225

Powersoft said:


> Ron, je cvdk is n beetje zwitsers. Het uurwerk is volgens mij n valjoux  ...


Helemaal correct, maar voor mij blijft het toch een Nederlands horloge. Ik ga niet zo ver als sommigen om te analyseren hoeveel procent van het horloge Nederlands / niet-Nederlands is (of Zwitsers / niet-Zwitsers, etc.). Daar zijn af en toe interessante draden aan gewijd; het meest interessante zijn de vaak heftige reacties van mensen. Roept ook herinneringen op aan een artikel uit de jaren 80 in een van de (destijds) toonaangevende Amerikaanse motortijdschriften waar ze een analyse gemaakt hadden van "Hoe Amerikaans is een Harley, de All American Motorcycle". Hoe je het ook wenste te zien, gemeten naar gewicht, aantal onderdelen, prijs van onderdelen, het merendeel was niet Amerikaans (orde 80% als ik het goed herinner) en de motorfiets moest eigenlijk Koreaans (geloof ik) genoemd worden.




Vintelligence said:


> Hoe bevalt de CvdK? Ik zit er aan te denken om een Adriadne te halen.


Ik heb erg lang tegen deze aankoop aangehikt - CvdK's zijn bepaald niet zacht geprijsd - maar heb absoluut geen spijt dat ik uiteindelijk mijn Ariadne gekocht heb. Het is gewoon een heel erg mooi en fijn horloge, draagt erg prettig, afwerking is van een hoog niveau, alles functioneert zo als het behoort te functioneren en loopt heel erg goed op tijd (ca 2-3 seconden afwijking per week). Weet niet hoe dat met de andere CvdK modellen zit, maar de Ariadne is ietsje dikker dan de meeste horloges met een vergelijkbare kast diameter - gevolg van de vele "stacked complications".

Ron


----------



## N1ck_

Armbandje van Instagram


----------



## 104RS

N1ck_ said:


> Armbandje van Instagram


Wat bedoel je met armbandje van instagram? Ik verwachtte iets van een webwinkel.


----------



## Robertdj

Eigenlijk zoals altijd op kantoor, mijn Certina DS-1


----------



## N1ck_

104RS said:


> Wat bedoel je met armbandje van instagram? Ik verwachtte iets van een webwinkel.


Het forum heeft de naam van de link zelf aangepast blijkbaar. Maar de link verwijst naar de instagram pagina van de persoon die het gemaakt heeft.
Momenteel is er nog geen website maar hij verkoopt ze via instagram, zoals vele dat doen tegenwoordig .


----------



## 104RS

N1ck_ said:


> Het forum heeft de naam van de link zelf aangepast blijkbaar. Maar de link verwijst naar de instagram pagina van de persoon die het gemaakt heeft.
> Momenteel is er nog geen website maar hij verkoopt ze via instagram, zoals vele dat doen tegenwoordig .


Bedankt voor je reactie, leuk ding. Zou je me misschien zijn e-mailadres willen PM'en waar ik hem kan verkrijgen?
Merci!!


----------



## N1ck_

104RS said:


> Bedankt voor je reactie, leuk ding. Zou je me misschien zijn e-mailadres willen PM'en waar ik hem kan verkrijgen?
> Merci!!


Momenteel enkel te verkrijgen als je reviewer bent. Ze zijn dus nog niet publiek te koop. Ik laat je iets weten als ze te koop zijn in de toekomst. Sorry!


----------



## 104RS

Geen probleem, hou ik je aan


----------



## Librarian

Vandaag mijn seiko 5. Er zat oorspronkelijk een stalen band op, maar die heb ik vervangen door een bruine leren.


----------



## MHe225

Gisteravond en vanochtend weer een paar uur op de stoomfiets rond geploft, dus had ik deze om:









Als ik straks uit de douche kom gaat de CvdK Ariadne weer om.
Allemaal een prettig weekend verder.

Ron

PS - voor degenen die geinteresseerd zijn in de stoomfiets:








'95 BMW R100R Classic


----------



## 104RS

Schitterende motor, oh, en het horloge mag er ook best wezen ;-)


----------



## 104RS

Het wordt tijd voor een fatsoenlijke camera.... in het echt smoelt het een stuk beter.


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag deze topper.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weet ik nog niet, maar net een drukke week gehad (cursus, elke dag 5:00 op, veel te vroeg voor een avondmensch), dus even een recap.

Maandag:










Dinsdag:










Woensdag:










Do-za:


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag een Seiko Samurai titanium met blauwe plaat. Kwam deze tegen samen met een witte stalen versie. Moet er nog steeds foto's van maken,....komt vast nog wel keer goed. Dus zolagn even deze van het net geleend.


----------



## Powersoft

Gister de super combat b1









Nu mijn Fifty Fathoms (stock foto, zit op ipad 1 en die heeft geen camera.. Komt wel weer een goede foto later)


----------



## 104RS

Ik weet dat dit commentaar gaat opleveren, maar dat maakt me niet uit. Ik heb hem gewoon gekocht omdat ik het een mooi horloge vind, verder niks ;-)


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Ik weet dat dit commentaar gaat opleveren, maar dat maakt me niet uit. Ik heb hem gewoon gekocht omdat ik het een mooi horloge vind, verder niks ;-)
> View attachment 1106634
> View attachment 1106635


Je bent hier blijkbaar 'echt' nieuw, want waarom gaat dit commentaar opleveren? 

Kortom iedereen zijn ding. Enkel nep horloges en horloges die inbreuk maken op andere merken zijn hier niet welkom!


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Je bent hier blijkbaar 'echt' nieuw, want waarom gaat dit commentaar opleveren?
> 
> Kortom iedereen zijn ding. Enkel nep horloges en horloges die inbreuk maken op andere merken zijn hier niet welkom!


Ik ben inderdaad "echt nieuw" hier. Ik verwachtte wat commentaar omdat het design natuurlijk wat weg heeft van een IWC, zie hieronder.
Maar goed, ik wil dan ook echt niet alsof het een IWC is, integendeel. Ik vind het gewoon een mooi horloge, een replica zal ik van mijn leven niet dragen!


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Haha, ik lurk hier nu al een tijdje maar was erg verbaasd net dit Nederlandstalig forum te ontdekken.

Een fotootje van mijn favoriet om mezelf voor te stellen dan maar


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag de Tourbillon.


----------



## Bidle

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Haha, ik lurk hier nu al een tijdje maar was erg verbaasd net dit Nederlandstalig forum te ontdekken.
> 
> Een fotootje van mijn favoriet om mezelf voor te stellen dan maar


Welkom hier!!

Voor de nieuwe mensen, wellicht leuk om in je handtekening ook dit gedeelte op te nemen. Zodat we meer zielen winnen. 

Zie bijvoorbeeld die van mij.


----------



## Martin_B

Zoals Bidle al zei, de regels zijn erg duidelijk bij WUS, zolang geen trademarks worden geschonden is het toegestaan. Niet iedereen vind het even leuk, maar meestal wordt in dit hoekje weinig commentaar gegeven op dit soort horloges. En de een vindt het een schaamteloze rip-off, de ander ziet het als een opstapje naar het echte werk 



Mij gaat het erom dat iedereen plezier heeft aan zijn hobby, ongeacht budget :-!


----------



## Martin_B

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Haha, ik lurk hier nu al een tijdje maar was erg verbaasd net dit Nederlandstalig forum te ontdekken.
> 
> Een fotootje van mijn favoriet om mezelf voor te stellen dan maar


Welkom! :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Ik heb deze maar weer eens uit de kist gehaald:



Maar dit weekend ook deze twee weer een tijdje gedragen:





Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Zoals Bidle al zei, de regels zijn erg duidelijk bij WUS, zolang geen trademarks worden geschonden is het toegestaan. Niet iedereen vind het even leuk, maar meestal wordt in dit hoekje weinig commentaar gegeven op dit soort horloges. En de een vindt het een schaamteloze rip-off, de ander ziet het als een opstapje naar het echte werk


Wat Martin en Ard al zeiden (excuses voor de belabberde kwaliteit van de foto) .....









Overigens is deze Parnis inmiddels weg - was nooit bedoeld als deel van mijn collectie; ik heb dit horloge aan mijn zwager gegeven die al jaren roept dat hij een IWC Portuguese wil hebben, maar niet de centen wil spenderen. Het leukste is dat deze Parnis zijn gouden Omega DeVille (quartz) van zijn pols verdrongen heeft ..... Toen bleek dat zijn broer (andere zwager dus) een beetje jaloers was dat hij geen horloge kreeg, dus nog maar eens bij Parnis geshopt: links voor mij en rechts voor zwager Jaap:









En natuurlijk ook vanaf de andere kant van de plas een hartelijk welkom voor HereComesTheBOOM

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Deze al weer veel te lang niet om gehad:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## 104RS

MHe225 said:


> Wat Martin en Ard al zeiden (excuses voor de belabberde kwaliteit van de foto) .....
> 
> View attachment 1106981
> 
> 
> Overigens is deze Parnis inmiddels weg - was nooit bedoeld als deel van mijn collectie; ik heb dit horloge aan mijn zwager gegeven die al jaren roept dat hij een IWC Portuguese wil hebben, maar niet de centen wil spenderen. Het leukste is dat deze Parnis zijn gouden Omega DeVille (quartz) van zijn pols verdrongen heeft ..... Toen bleek dat zijn broer (andere zwager dus) een beetje jaloers was dat hij geen horloge kreeg, dus nog maar eens bij Parnis geshopt: links voor mij en rechts voor zwager Jaap:
> 
> View attachment 1106990
> 
> 
> En natuurlijk ook vanaf de andere kant van de plas een hartelijk welkom voor HereComesTheBOOM
> 
> Ron


Ik heb het horloge dan ook niet gekocht omdat hij op een IWC lijkt, integendeel. Toen ik er achter kwam dat hij erg leek op een IWC begon ik juist te twijfelen of ik hem nog wel wilde hebben. Maar ik vond het gewoon een heel mooi ding, daarom toch maar besteld toendertijd ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Prima toch!! Al was het wel andersom, als jij er blij mee bent is het toch goed. Ieder zijn ding.


----------



## Lester Burnham

DW-5000 Stussy deze week!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> DW-5000 Stussy deze week!


Nog even en je zit weer op een dag-rotatie ;-):-!

Vandaag voor mij de Alpha PN:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## kj2

G-shock GD-350


----------



## Bidle

kj2 said:


> G-shock GD-350


Het zegt me helemaal niks. ;-)

Hier een Oris:


Oris BC3 Regulator 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Het zegt me helemaal niks. ;-)
> 
> Hier een Oris:
> 
> Oris BC3 Regulator 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Mooie Oris, dit model kende ik nog niet. :-!

Groeten,

Martin

PS Kom je nog een beetje aan nachtrust toe?


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Mooie Oris, dit model kende ik nog niet. :-!
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin
> 
> PS Kom je nog een beetje aan nachtrust toe?


Ja, zekers! Kleine slaapt heerlijk door en meldt zich netjes een 15m voor zijn eten. We hebben er wat dat betreft geen kind aan. 

Dit is een voorloper van de regulateur die ik eerst had, maar kon niet wennen aan de kast. Deze heeft gewoon een "rechte" kast en vind hem veel mooier.

Oris BC3 Regulator 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Peerke

Jacques Lemans


----------



## merl

Sinds 3 maanden eindelijk weer mijn Enicar om de pols.
Het horloge lag die periode bij een horlogemaker ter reparatie. Het was vooral lang wachten op het te vervangen onderdeel.

Werkt weer prima! :thumbup:









Had ook even wat foto's gevraagd van hun werk in uitvoering. Hierbij een.


----------



## Bidle

Mooie Enicar, die kende ik nog niet! Veel draagplezier.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze weer omgegespt:

(niet letten op de te smalle band aan de zijde van de gesp ;-) *)

Groeten,

Martin

* Horlogebandje Seiko SNA441


----------



## Librarian

Vandaag: Citizen eco drive op een Nato.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de Bagel


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze


----------



## Bidle

De Oris af en deze ligt klaar!


Rolex Daytona wit 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag de Bagel


Hmmmm, binnenpretje: als de titel van deze draad nou was "Wat eet je vandaag? kon ik jouw tekst zo overnemen: geroosterde *bagel* met roomkaas en gerookte zalm, sla met aardbeien, druiven en cranberries, ijs toe. Zittend op ons terras bij een temperatuur van zo'n 28C en een licht briesje. 
Wie zegt dat wij mannen niet voor onszelf kunnen zorgen?

O ja, ik zag op mijn CvdK Ariadne dat het 18:45 was ......
Prettig weekend allemaal,
Ron


----------



## T_I

Voor het eerst sinds lange tijd 2 dagen achter elkaar deze om.










Sinds 20:00 gisteren loopt ie weer goed. (tot nu toe) Daarvoor was het elke 1-2 uur weer gelijk zetten en op gang helpen. Wordt weer even een langere tijd achter elkaar dragen om 'm lopend te houden (hoop ik)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> De Oris af en deze ligt klaar!
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona wit 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Damn wat een beauty..


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Peerke

Harald Maas met Myota automaat.



Met mooie verlichte wijzerplaat


----------



## merl

Vandaag dit USSR horloge


----------



## T_I

Leuke Seconda. Ik vandaag weer de Pontiac. Hij doet het nog steeds. Yes!


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze, maar de kans is groot dat ik rond de middag wissel.


Union Julius Bergter Kleine Sekunde 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Vandaag deze, maar de kans is groot dat ik rond de middag wissel.


Draag je 'm dan met de wijzerplaat boven? (te mooie inkopper :-d)


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag


----------



## MarkB

Gisteren binnengekomen (vandaar de datum):


----------



## Bidle

MarkB said:


> Gisteren binnengekomen (vandaar de datum):


Erg gaaf!!


----------



## Powersoft

Vandaag weer eens de SuperCombat B1 om!


----------



## MHe225

Eigenlijk hetzelfde verhaal als vorige week, dus weer de Seiko en de CvdK. 
Aangezien ik geen nieuwe foto's van die horloges heb, geef ik jullie maar een plaatje van de motor die ik dit weekend reed (kan deze niet ook stoomfiets noemen):









Ron


----------



## Peerke

Een schril contrast met die van mij dit weekend. :-d



Maar wel met de Seagull 1963


----------



## Martin_B

Peerke said:


> Een schril contrast met die van mij dit weekend. :-d
> 
> Maar wel met de Seagull 1963


Wat is het verschil dan? Ze zijn toch allebei rood? Ohh ik zie het al, voorwiel vs achterwiel aandrijving! :-! ;-)

Oh, en deze om:


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Nieuwe lid van de collectie.


----------



## Peerke

Martin_B said:


> Wat is het verschil dan? Ze zijn toch allebei rood? Ohh ik zie het al, voorwiel vs achterwiel aandrijving! :-! ;-)
> 
> Oh, en deze om:


Haha, en het jaartal zal ook wel wat schelen. Die van mij is van 1959 en één van de vele hulpmotoren die ik heb. :roll:

Wat een erg mooi horloge is die Tao International zeg. Het heeft wel iets van een zakhorloge. De vorm en plaats van de secondenwijzer en de prachtige witte wijzerplaat.
Schitterend gewoon.


----------



## Martin_B

Peerke said:


> Haha, en het jaartal zal ook wel wat schelen. Die van mij is van 1959 en één van de vele hulpmotoren die ik heb. :roll:
> 
> Wat een erg mooi horloge is die Tao International zeg. Het heeft wel iets van een zakhorloge. De vorm en plaats van de secondenwijzer en de prachtige witte wijzerplaat.
> Schitterend gewoon.


Dank je, ik was ook aangetrokken door de ouderwetse eenvoud. Pas later ontdekte ik dat hij op een bepaalde IWC leek, maar dat mag de pret niet drukken 

Vandaag siert deze de pols:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Ik moet bekennen dat hij nog niet af wil 


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Ik moet bekennen dat hij nog niet af wil
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Zal ik even komen helpen?


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Zal ik even komen helpen?


:-d


----------



## T_I

Weer een weekje oud spul.

Maandag:










Dinsdag iets nieuwer:










Gisteren:










Vandaag:










Even geen wrist shots.


----------



## merl

vandaag deze


----------



## Bidle

Mijn favoriet!


Rolex Explorer II 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Shadowjack

Binnenkort maar weer eens eea in nieuwe aanwinsten plaatsen, het zijn er wel een paar.

Dit is de allerlaatste, gister binnengekregen dus natuurlijk gelijk 'en route' er mee: Casio G-Shock Xaymaca AW-510RX-8AT, model van november 1999.

Op de achtergrond nog meer G's, waaronder de 2 Baby G's van m'n vriendin. Ik heb het geheel 'Silver, Blue and Gold' gedoopt, naar een nummer van Bad Company b-)


----------



## Bidle

Shadowjack said:


> Binnenkort maar weer eens eea in nieuwe aanwinsten plaatsen, het zijn er wel een paar.
> 
> Dit is de allerlaatste, gister binnengekregen dus natuurlijk gelijk 'en route' er mee: Casio G-Shock Xaymaca AW-510RX-8AT, model van november 1999.
> 
> Op de achtergrond nog meer G's, waaronder de 2 Baby G's van m'n vriendin. Ik heb het geheel 'Silver, Blue and Gold' gedoopt, naar een nummer van Bad Company b-)


Ziet er goed uit, leuk bandje ook.

Hier ook nieuwe aanwinsten, maar veel heb ik nog geen foto's van,.... misschien maar beter ook. Wellicht interessant om een stichting op te richten AWA (Anonymous Watch Adicts)?


----------



## Shadowjack

Bidle said:


> Ziet er goed uit, leuk bandje ook.
> 
> Hier ook nieuwe aanwinsten, maar veel heb ik nog geen foto's van,.... misschien maar beter ook. Wellicht interessant om een stichting op te richten AWA (Anonymous Watch Adicts)?


Thanks! 

Stichting AWA, klinkt goed, prima idee: mogen ze anoniem en vrijwillig hun horloges bij ons inleveren, voor het goede doel dan ook hè b-) !! Maar ik ontken met kracht dat ik verslaafd ben. Men zegt dat je dan in de ontkenningsfase zit maar dat ontken ik ook heel nadrukkelijk, hahahaha!

Heb vanavond deze (recente aanwinst) om gedaan. Davis Aviamatic, de originele zwarte RVS band verwisseld voor een Maratec 3 ring ZULU black PVD, vond het dé ideale combinatie. Davis heeft wel modellen met NATO straps maar ik wilde persé deze omdat hij geinspireerd zou zijn door de meters in de cockpit van een Spitfire, de voorgebakken modellen met NATO straps niet. De Maratec is waarschijnlijk ook van betere kwaliteit dan de 'originele' Davis.

Genoeg gezwetst, hier de foto:



grtzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Ik moet bekennen dat hij nog niet af wil
> 
> 
> 
> Geeft niet Martin, dat gebeurt ons allemaal ..... En wel een hele fraaie foto.
> Voor mij nog steeds de CvdK Ariadne. Jullie worden het natuurlijk helemaal zat deze telkenmale voorbij te zien schuiven. Daarom nu een foto van de andere kant (met dank aan Dimer):
Click to expand...


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Martin_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ik moet bekennen dat hij nog niet af wil
> 
> 
> 
> Geeft niet Martin, dat gebeurt ons allemaal ..... En wel een hele fraaie foto.
> Voor mij nog steeds de CvdK Ariadne. Jullie worden het natuurlijk helemaal zat deze telkenmale voorbij te zien schuiven. Daarom nu een foto van de andere kant (met dank aan Dimer):
> 
> 
> 
> Normaal vind ik de 7750 een van de minste uurwerken om naar te kijken qua afwerking, maar van der Klaauw heeft er een waar kunststuk van gemaakt :-!
> 
> Een ander maantje voor mij. Ik moet toch nog eens een ander bandje voor deze zoeken, antraciet ofzo:
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Martin_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ik moet bekennen dat hij nog niet af wil
> 
> 
> 
> Geeft niet Martin, dat gebeurt ons allemaal ..... En wel een hele fraaie foto.
> Voor mij nog steeds de CvdK Ariadne. Jullie worden het natuurlijk helemaal zat deze telkenmale voorbij te zien schuiven. Daarom nu een foto van de andere kant (met dank aan Dimer):
> 
> View attachment 1120039
> 
> 
> 
> Helemaal goed toch, van mij komen ook tig x dezelfde foto's voorbij.
> 
> 
> Rolex Explorer II 08 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shadowjack

Denk dat ik m'n laatste aanwinsten maar hier neer ga zetten zodra ik er weer eens een om heb, anders is het dubbel werk (en dubbele foto's LOL!)... plus het scheelt wat ruimte op de server.

Vandaag deze Casio Duro MDV-106. Een paar weken geleden op eBay gescoord voor weinig, 3 ring ZULU band er aan en 'it looks like a million bucks' vind ik zelf... b-)



grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Mijn laatste aanwinst:










Beetje groot voor m'n pols(je), maar dat mag de pret niet drukken. Ik wacht nog op een Nato strap in bijpassende kleur


----------



## Shadowjack

Vandaag voor het eerst met deze nieuwe (alweer bijna oude) aanwinst de straat op b-)

Davis Roadster met 'Urban Camo' NATO strap. Ik zit in een NATO/ZULU bandjes trip de laatste tijd, komen er elke week wel een paar bij...





grtzzz

.-=SJ.=-


----------



## Martin_B

Aan het klussen geweest, dus een cheapo om:


----------



## merl

vandaag begonnen met 70m2 laminaat leggen over 5 ruimtes.
een dagje niets om.....das gek


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> vandaag begonnen met 70m2 laminaat leggen over 5 ruimtes.
> een dagje niets om.....das gek


Succes!! Tijd voor een echte klusklok.


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Succes!! Tijd voor een echte klusklok.


ja, zat zelf te denken aan een Minerva


----------



## Martin_B

Vaderdag 'gevierd' met de Enicar om de pols:



En Biddle, hoe was jou eerste vaderdag, heb je al een tekening gekregen? ;-):-!


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze:


44mm, ik vind het allemaal toch wat te groot worden. De 36-40mm horloges spreken met toch meer aan lijkt het. Toch maar weer eens wat grote jongens weg doen, op weg naar een volgende grail


----------



## Shadowjack

Even snel een wristshot van weer een (oude) nieuwe aanwinst ;o)

Invicta 5654, nieuw geruild tegen een kweetnieeensmeerwelk 2dehandsje, dit is een grote en zware klok, dus niet voor elke dag...



grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.

Ps: oops, de chrono loopt nog, zie ik nu pas hahaha!


----------



## Martin_B

Zo da's inderdaad geen kleine jongen. Wel mooie combinatie, die rode plaat met zwarte bezel :-!

Voor mij de Beijing vandaag:



groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag staal en de komende warme dagen ook:


Rolex Milgaus wit 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

@Martin: Heb geen tekening, maar een ontspanningsset en een horlogedoos naar keuze voor op mijn nachtkastje!!


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Bidle

Halverwege de dag af gedaan (ivm de temperatuur), maar morgenvroeg mag die weer even om.


Panerai Radiomir 292 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## BartH

Mijn vandaag aangeschafte "Veto" met een, volgens de verkoper, vuurverguld Valjoux cal. 211. Ik kan eigenlijk maar weinig over dit kaliber vinden, maar ik vind hem wel fraai.


----------



## merl

BartH said:


> Mijn vandaag aangeschafte "Veto" met een, volgens de verkoper, vuurverguld Valjoux cal. 211. Ik kan eigenlijk maar weinig over dit kaliber vinden, maar ik vind hem wel fraai.


Mooi! Ken het merk niet.
Voor mij vandaag mijn strela


----------



## Martin_B

BartH said:


> Mijn vandaag aangeschafte "Veto" met een, volgens de verkoper, vuurverguld Valjoux cal. 211. Ik kan eigenlijk maar weinig over dit kaliber vinden, maar ik vind hem wel fraai.


Mooi :-! Het is haast jammer om weer een deksel op het uurwerk te doen.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl




----------



## Peerke

Toch maar eens een ander bandje op de Vostok gezet. Het origineel is niet echt alles.
Het blauwe stiksel combineert goed met de blauwe uurmarkers.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Tusal maar eens om










En meteen maar 2 verse foto's. Voor een horloge dat ik best veel draag is 1 foto wel erg weinig.


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Vader en zoon.


----------



## Bidle

Lekker old skool!

Is die van jou een 5000?


----------



## Martin_B

vandaag (met) een blauwtje gelopen :-d


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

Bidle said:


> Lekker old skool!
> 
> Is die van jou een 5000?


Neen, de mijne is een GW-M5610-1ER, een vrij recent model.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## merl

mijn blumo


----------



## 104RS

Een oudje, terug van de horlogemaker. Hij loopt perfect


----------



## Martin_B

Deze, wederom 



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

De CvdK Ariadne liep perfect in de pas met de maanstond en nadat we met z'n allen de "Super Moon" aanschouwd hebben, tijd voor rust. Schoongemaakt, beetje vet op het bandje en terug in z'n doosje. Kan het maan thema evenwel niet loslaten, dus nu draag ik deze:









Ron


----------



## 104RS

Deze kwam de postbode net brengen, '90's handopwinder Amphibia.


----------



## 104RS

Weer een oudje vandaag.


----------



## Martin_B

Deze vandaag:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Deze vandaag:
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Blijft mooi, had van de week de hommage ;-) om bij de juwelier kreeg een mooie korting, maar heb het niet gedaan. Ben toch ergens bang dat ik er te snel op uit gekeken zal raken.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag een dagje deze.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Blijft mooi, had van de week de hommage ;-) om bij de juwelier kreeg een mooie korting, maar heb het niet gedaan. Ben toch ergens bang dat ik er te snel op uit gekeken zal raken.


 Ik heb deze gekocht om er achter te komen of ik de 41mm mooi vind, ten opzichte van de 36mm. Eerlijk gezegd vind ik hem te groot. Een DJ hoort imho kleiner te zijn, fijner. Maar de plaat van 't orgineel is prachtig :-!


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Ik heb deze gekocht om er achter te komen of ik de 41mm mooi vind, ten opzichte van de 36mm. Eerlijk gezegd vind ik hem te groot. Een DJ hoort imho kleiner te zijn, fijner. Maar de plaat van 't orgineel is prachtig :-!


Ben het wel met je eens en vind deze plaat op de 36mm (overigens nooit in het echt gezien) een stuk minder mooi.


----------



## 104RS

Helaas weet ik vrij weinig over het horloge, laat staan over het bedrijf en diens historie. Toch ben ik er erg blij mee!
Alle informatie over het horloge of diens producent is welkom!
En om de vraag voor te zijn, ja ik houd wel van wat felle kleuren ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Vind hem wel leuk!

Ik noem dergelijke merken 'oude-plakmerken'. In de jaren zeventig waren er vele merken die gebruik maakte van bestaande kasten, wijzerplaten, bezels ed. Vaak waren dit merken die een paar jaar bestonden. Vaak begonnen ze vanuit een marketing initiatief of gebeurtenis waarvoor men een horloge nodig had. 
Jouw merk bestond al langer en hebben nog veel andere horloges met ook een eigen invulling. Daardoor iets leuker omdat het niet allemaal samengesteld is. Ben er zelf al een paar tegen gekomen. Een kenmerk, althans ik zie dat vaker bij het merk, is de kleurtjes, die zie ik vaak terugkomen. 
Staan er altijd wel een paar te koop op Ebay. 
Zo zie je iets later in de tijd veel horloges met een 7734 aan boord. Allemaal zien ze er nagenoeg hetzelfde eruit.

Het uurwerkje zal relatief simpel zijn, maar zijn werk doen. Uiteindelijk gaat het bij dit horloge daar ook niet over. Je moet er gewoon een klik mee hebben en er van genieten. Lekker old-skool!!


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Vind hem wel leuk!
> 
> Ik noem dergelijke merken 'oude-plakmerken'. In de jaren zeventig waren er vele merken die gebruik maakte van bestaande kasten, wijzerplaten, bezels ed. Vaak waren dit merken die een paar jaar bestonden. Vaak begonnen ze vanuit een marketing initiatief of gebeurtenis waarvoor men een horloge nodig had.
> Jouw merk bestond al langer en hebben nog veel andere horloges met ook een eigen invulling. Daardoor iets leuker omdat het niet allemaal samengesteld is. Ben er zelf al een paar tegen gekomen. Een kenmerk, althans ik zie dat vaker bij het merk, is de kleurtjes, die zie ik vaak terugkomen.
> Staan er altijd wel een paar te koop op Ebay.
> Zo zie je iets later in de tijd veel horloges met een 7734 aan boord. Allemaal zien ze er nagenoeg hetzelfde eruit.
> 
> Het uurwerkje zal relatief simpel zijn, maar zijn werk doen. Uiteindelijk gaat het bij dit horloge daar ook niet over. Je moet er gewoon een klik mee hebben en er van genieten. Lekker old-skool!!


Bedankt voor je reactie Bidle. Voor zover ik heb kunnen achterhalen, en volgens de verkoper zit er een BF 158 25 jewels uurwerk in (ik zal je eerlijk zeggen dat me die BF 158 ook weinig zegt) hij loopt de afgelopen 24uur letterlijk een paar seconden achter op een van mijn quartz horloges. 
Het enige wat ik over het uurwerk heb kunnen achterhalen is dat hij ook in Sicura en Cordura horloges is geleverd.

Ik heb verder uiteraard een tijdje gezocht naar informatie over het merk of andere horloges van dit merk, maar er valt werkelijk waar bijna niks over te vinden.
Alleen een boel zakhorloges kan ik via internet vinden, maar iets waar ook maar een beetje hier op lijkt... dat niet.
Op Ebay kan ik er trouwens ook geen anderen van vinden, daar staan ook alleen een paar echt oud ogende horloges. 
Iets zoals deze kom ik helaas nog nergens tegen. 
Heb je misschien een linkje van waar er nog meer van deze te koop staan wat je schreef? (een familielid van me wil er namelijk ook graag eentje of iets vergelijkbaars ;-) )
De inschatting van begin jaren '70 lijkt wel ongeveer te kloppen denk je?

De klik met het horloge waar je het over hebt is er zeker, sterker nog ik ben zelden zo enthousiast geweest over een nieuwe aanwinst.
Een kleine kanttekening die ik erbij moet maken is wel dat ik nog student ben, dus mijn budget is in veel gevallen de beperkende factor.
Desondanks heb ik er bijzonder veel plezier van.


----------



## Bidle

Staan nu een paar oudere modellen te koop op Ebay oa met een wijzerplaat van een trein als reclame, een blauwe met alarm, nog een groene, etc. Meeste jaren zestig.
Ook ben ik weleens modellen tegen gekomen als een stuur van een auto. Met jaren 70 zal je overigens aardig goed zitten.
Er zijn overigens heel veel van dit soort merken, waarvan weinig te vinden is. Als je Ebay goed in de gaten houd, dan kom je er vanzelf een keer duikers tegen. Kijk ook niet raar op als je een keer precies dezelfde tegen komt met enkel een andere naam. Heb het zelf al regelmatig gehad.

Wat betreft je uurwerkje met 25 jewels valt het nog mee! Kom vaak uurwerkjes tegen die niet zoveel zeggen. Heb de laatste tijd veel Mickey mouse horloges gekocht en daar kom je ook de gekste uurwerkjes tegen. Die vind ik dan terug bij diverse merken, maar allemaal niet echt nauwkeurig en degelijk. Denk dan ook aan een miniut of 2 per dag, nadat ze een beurt hebben gehad. Dus die paar seconden bij jou, zijn erg netjes!!


----------



## Runaque

Ik had enkele dagen geleden een Swatch Scuba Libre gekocht voor mijn vriendin als cadeau en omdat ze me twee weken heeft moeten missen, maar omdat ik het zo een leuk klokje vond, heb ik me er vandaag ook maar snel eentje aangekocht.


----------



## Martin_B

Deze zat gisteren om de pols. 


Ik moet nog beslissen welke het vandaag gaat worden. Eerst nog even rustig wakker worden.


----------



## Sjors

Lange tijd dat ik heb gepost op Kaliber... Het wordt wel weer eens tijd. Wat is een mooier moment om te posten op de belangrijkste dag voor G-Shockers, 30 Juni, en dit jaar nog wel op Zondag ook! (Zogenaamde Super Casio Day).







Nou, deze staat altijd op Casio Day...







Yes, en weer op de seconde nauwkeurig vastgelegd!

Happy Casio Day!

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Sjors said:


> Lange tijd dat ik heb gepost op Kaliber... Het wordt wel weer eens tijd. Wat is een mooier moment om te posten op de belangrijkste dag voor G-Shockers, 30 Juni, en dit jaar nog wel op Zondag ook! (Zogenaamde Super Casio Day).
> 
> Nou, deze staat altijd op Casio Day...
> 
> Yes, en weer op de seconde nauwkeurig vastgelegd!
> 
> Happy Casio Day!
> 
> Sjors


Misschien een domme vraag, maar wat is de significantie van deze datum?

En deze is het geworden voor vandaag:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Casio gebruikt die tijd om het digitale display het best te laten zien. 

10 is gekozen, omdat niet alle landen gewend zijn aan 24 uurs tijdaanduiding

58 omdat het display zoveel mogelijk wordt benut. 50 om de 58 niet te herhalen waarschijnlijk. 

Ook wordt het getal 4 (ongeluks getal) vermeden. De reden waarom 6-30 weet ik niet precies. In ieder geval zijn de twee digits voor de dag in gebruik. De 1 voor de 6 wordt dus niet benut. 


Cheers,

Sjors

Sent using Tapatalk!


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Casio gebruikt die tijd om het digitale display het best te laten zien.
> 
> 10 is gekozen, omdat niet alle landen gewend zijn aan 24 uurs tijdaanduiding
> 
> 58 omdat het display zoveel mogelijk wordt benut. 50 om de 58 niet te herhalen waarschijnlijk.
> 
> Ook wordt het getal 4 (ongeluks getal) vermeden. De reden waarom 6-30 weet ik niet precies. In ieder geval zijn de twee digits voor de dag in gebruik. De 1 voor de 6 wordt dus niet benut.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk!


Goed om weer eens iets van je te lezen en gelijk weer iets geleerd!!


----------



## Shadowjack

Sjors said:


> Casio gebruikt die tijd om het digitale display het best te laten zien.
> 
> 10 is gekozen, omdat niet alle landen gewend zijn aan 24 uurs tijdaanduiding
> 
> 58 omdat het display zoveel mogelijk wordt benut. 50 om de 58 niet te herhalen waarschijnlijk.
> 
> Ook wordt het getal 4 (ongeluks getal) vermeden. De reden waarom 6-30 weet ik niet precies. In ieder geval zijn de twee digits voor de dag in gebruik. De 1 voor de 6 wordt dus niet benut.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk!


Hmmmzzz, als ik dat eerder had geweten had ik met je mee gedaan om 10.58.50, heb wel een paar Casio's staan hier b-)

Vandaag thuis lekker rustig aan gedaan dus niks om gehad...


----------



## Bidle

Onlangs kwam ik twee Seiko Samurai's tegen en tja,... kon ze dus niet laten liggen,...... Heb een blauwe titanium en een witte stalen. Vind na binnenkomst de blauwe veel leuker en heb er een blauwe lederen band op gezet en vind het goed staan.
Gelijk bij mijn horlogemaker voor beide ontspiegelt saffier glas bestelt, zodat ze iets beter bestand zijn tegen krasjes.


Seiko Samurai Titanium blue SBDA003 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Al weer 2 dagen deze.


----------



## T_I

En vandaag m'n overleg horloge...


----------



## Shadowjack

Gister deze nieuwe aanwinst om gehad: Swiss Legend Scubador. Kwam er pas ná de aanschaf achter dat het ontwerp ehh 'afgekeken' is van Clerc, maar daarom vind ik hem er niet minder fantastisch uitzien. Dan kan men alleen maar raden hoe een Clerc eruit zal zien (helaas ietsjes boven mijn budget :-( )...



Vandaag met een ander verguisd merk op weg, eveneens in de categorie nieuwe aanwinsten: Invicta Pro Diver. 
Er zit weinig 'diver' aan maar wel een strak ding vind ik, en hij kost geen drol b-)



Plus natuurlijk van allebei de klokjes de originele banden vervangen door NATO/ZULU bandjes eheh...

grtzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> View attachment 1141918


Jij bent ook lekker bezig of niet!! Leuk horloge is dit, vind met name de wijzerplaat gaaf, zou hem zo om doen voor op het strand!
Zou hem enkel op een andere band dragen, tweedelig en dan donkerblauw. Mocht je interesse hebben kijk eens op ebay "heavy duty straps". 

edit:
Deze bedoel ik of iets wat er op lijkt, zodat het old-skool gevoel iets meer behouden blijft.
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Nylon-Heavy-...arts_SM&var=&hash=item9bffdf6c04#ht_500wt_922


----------



## 104RS

Bedankt Bidle, ook voor de goede tip! Die wat ouder lijkende Nylon Nato's lijken me inderdaad beter staan erbij.
Ik moet bekennen dat ik hem nog niet lang binnen heb, ik had hem nog niet omgehad. 
Daarom uit gemak even aan een Nato gezet om te kijken hoe hij bevalt.
Het is wel een leuk ding, zoals jullie inmiddels misschien doorhebben houd ik wel van wat aparte, vaak oude horloges.
De postbode kent me inmiddels bij mijn voornaam ;-)


----------



## BartH

Beste medelanders, vandaag dit oude knolletje weer eens van stal gehaald. Een JLC cal. 800/C uit de sixties.

Minimalistische opzet met een sunburst wijzerplaat die leuk het licht weerkaatst.


----------



## merl

mooi oud vintage, heb zelf een 60s seiko uit Japan onderweg. Nou ja, eerst vanaf de verkoper naar een tussen partij in jp en daarna naar nl


----------



## Bidle

BartH said:


> Beste medelanders, vandaag dit oude knolletje weer eens van stal gehaald. Een JLC cal. 800/C uit de sixties.
> 
> Minimalistische opzet met een sunburst wijzerplaat die leuk het licht weerkaatst.


In één woord: Schitterend!!

Zelf deze middag gewisseld naar deze:


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> In één woord: Schitterend!!
> 
> Zelf deze middag gewisseld naar deze:
> 
> 
> IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


Wauw, wat een klok en wat een foto!


----------



## BartH

Bidle said:


> In één woord: Schitterend!!
> 
> Zelf deze middag gewisseld naar deze:
> 
> 
> IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


Goh, kwisnie dat je die ook had. Je hebt een leuk clubje bij elkaar!


----------



## T_I

Vandaag wordt m'n schoonmoeder 65, dus op d'r feestje iets feestelijkers.


----------



## 104RS




----------



## BartH

Vandaag mijn teerbeminde gouden Connie.

Wat ik zo mooi vind aan het horloge (en dat komt er op een foto niet uit) is dat zo'n beetje ieder onderdeel is gefacetteerd, waardoor het horloge erg mooi twinkelt in het licht.


----------



## BartH

Vandaag een vintage chrono met Arabische becijfering.


----------



## Bidle

BartH said:


> Vandaag een vintage chrono met Arabische becijfering.


Mooi wat ligt erin te tikken??

Hier ook maar gewisseld want vind het te warm voor leer.


Rolex Daytona wit 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## 104RS

Wauw, er komen hier wel echt juweeltjes langs af en toe! ^^
Vandaag draag ik:


----------



## BartH

Bidle said:


> Mooi wat ligt erin te tikken??


De merknaam doet anders vermoeden, maar er ligt een opgeleukte Landeron in het vooronder.


----------



## Bidle

BartH said:


> De merknaam doet anders vermoeden, maar er ligt een opgeleukte Landeron in het vooronder.


Dat misstaat zeer zeker niet!


----------



## Vintelligence

Vandaag mijn Seamaster!


----------



## Glenn-BE

Ik moet wat meer hier komen rondhangen... ;-)

Voor mij vandaag een GMT Master 1675 op een nato bandje!










gr. Glenn


----------



## Bidle

Glenn-BE said:


> Ik moet wat meer hier komen rondhangen... ;-)
> 
> Voor mij vandaag een GMT Master 1675 op een nato bandje!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr. Glenn


Zekers!!

Dat is een mooie! Eind ,70??

Hier nog steeds de witte daytona:

Rolex Daytona wit 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Glenn-BE

Bedankt!

Jep helemaal correct, 1978. Dus maxi dial met de vette plots. 

Gr. Glenn


----------



## Bidle

Glenn-BE said:


> Bedankt!
> 
> Jep helemaal correct, 1978. Dus maxi dial met de vette plots.
> 
> Gr. Glenn


Nogmaals erg mooi! Wil toch een keer kijken naar iets vergelijkbaars, dus mocht je een keer,..... ;-)


----------



## Glenn-BE

Bidle said:


> Nogmaals erg mooi! Wil toch een keer kijken naar iets vergelijkbaars, dus mocht je een keer,..... ;-)


Dat is genoteerd! 

Ik wou perse eentje met een maxi plaat. Dat heeft net dat beetje meer vond ik. 

Gr. Glenn

Today is a gift!

- sent by mobile device


----------



## Bidle

Glenn-BE said:


> Dat is genoteerd!
> 
> Ik wou perse eentje met een maxi plaat. Dat heeft net dat beetje meer vond ik.
> 
> Gr. Glenn
> 
> Today is a gift!
> 
> - sent by mobile device


Ben ik helemaal met je eens! Een mooie klok om van te genieten; heerlijk old-skool! Heb je ook nog een oysterband erbij?


----------



## Glenn-BE

Bidle said:


> Ben ik helemaal met je eens! Een mooie klok om van te genieten; heerlijk old-skool! Heb je ook nog een oysterband erbij?


Old-skool... Zo kan je mijn smaak wel omschrijven, ja. 

Ja hoor, oyster is er bij...








Jubilee ook, maar die heeft té veel rek. Deze gaat dus een keertje naar M. Young in HK.

Groet! Glenn


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde

M'n eerste Seiko.


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag is het de Anstead Oceanis geworden.


----------



## T_I

Donderdag weer een vergaderdagje en de Luch om, nu al weer 2 dagen deze Tusal.


----------



## Glenn-BE

Vandaag één van mijn favorieten! Tudor Submariner 7928 uit '66.










Groet! Glenn


----------



## Bidle

Hier gewisseld naar mijn favoriete duiker die binnenkort weer aan het werk mag in het diepe. 


JLC MCDC 28 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Gistermiddag maar weer eens gewisseld. En meteen ook een paar verse foto's gemaakt; heb mijn '00 3570 Speedmaster Professional verruild voor de 3572 Mitsukoshi (con)versie









Prettig weekend allemaal.
Ron

PS - die JLC en Tudor zijn toch wel helemaal top.


----------



## Glenn-BE

MHe225 said:


> Gistermiddag maar weer eens gewisseld. En meteen ook een paar verse foto's gemaakt; heb mijn '00 3570 Speedmaster Professional verruild voor de 3572 Mitsukoshi (con)versie
> 
> View attachment 1146843
> 
> 
> Prettig weekend allemaal.
> Ron
> 
> PS - die JLC en Tudor zijn toch wel helemaal top.


De Speedy Panda is echt wel erg gaaf! Top!

Groet! Glenn


----------



## T_I

M'n voorlopig jongste neefje is jarig, dus deze. (vind ie leuk)


----------



## Shadowjack

Vandaag eens iets heel anders, wel weer een 'nieuwe' aanwinst: Avialic Highline No. 3.



Volgens de schaarse info die ik tot nu toe heb kunnen vinden over dit No. 3 model zit er een Seagull movement in (in de No. 2 versie in ieder geval wel). Nu zou ik zo'n movement echt niet herkennen al kon ik er een ton mee verdienen maar voor zover ik heb kunnen vergelijken met wat bestaande foto's lijkt het er wel op, zie bijv. dit topic: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/my-new-sea-gull-324451.html.





Eerste indruk is dat hij vrijwel perfect loopt... ik heb niks getimed maar er is me geen (abnormale) afwijking opgevallen na een paar weken in de watchwinder.

grtzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## Bidle

Leuk horloge en met name hoe die buitenste ring met het licht speelt!


----------



## Shadowjack

Bidle said:


> Leuk horloge en met name hoe die buitenste ring met het licht speelt!


Thanks =] had hem min of meer voor de fun gekocht, maar hij is echt veel en veel mooier dan ik had verwacht. Heb er nog héél even aan gedacht hem door te verkopen maar die gaat voorlopig nergens heen, behalve aan de pols mee naar buiten b-)







Heb geprobeerd hem open te maken zodat het gehele movement zichtbaar is maar hij zit echt strak! 3 verschillende case openers geprobeerd en heb zowat blauwe plekken aan m'n vingers maar hij zit nog steeds potdicht, dus lekker laten zo denk ik dan.

grtzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag toch nog maar es de Swatch Touch om de pols gedaan, veels te warm om een zwaar uurwerk te dragen.


----------



## Shadowjack

Just another boring monday at the home office, tijd om tussendoor wat nieuwe aanwinsten te testen op 'draagbaarheid bij warmte'.

Begonnen met een Dieseltje:



Daarna de Invicta Subaqua:



Toen de zaterdag geleverde Swiss Legend Trimix Diver 'Phantom':



M'n vriendin: 'maar je hebt er al zo een, da's toch niet nodig?' Ik: 'non, mais je la veux' b-) Binnenkort komt er nog wel 1 bij vrees ik eheh...



grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## merl

De laatste 10 dagen deze omgehad op Mallorca.









Zometeen mn WUS2012 horloge ophalen :thumbup:


----------



## Bidle

Horloge en ook de reflectie zien er goed uit!!


----------



## BartH

Heute, deze gezwitserde Germaan.


----------



## Glenn-BE

GMT Master op fel blauw bandje.

Met het goede weer mag het allemaal wat feller... 









Groet! Glenn


----------



## Bidle

Glenn-BE said:


> GMT Master op fel blauw bandje.
> 
> Met het goede weer mag het allemaal wat feller...
> 
> View attachment 1150728
> 
> 
> Groet! Glenn


Hmmmmm,... heel eerlijk,... doe af, doe af. 

Persoonlijk zou ik voor meer iet van onderstaande gaan. Vermoed dat het meer aansluit bij de bezel en meer het old-skool gevoel geeft! 
Military G10 NATO Watch Strap with Stitched Joints - Choice of Colour and Width | eBay
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/WATCH-STRAP-...339409?var=&hash=item76c2b5ee7e#ht_2386wt_922

Enfin, zoveel mensen, zoveel smaken!


----------



## T_I

Vandaag deze Ruhla eens om.










Toch eens een scherpere foto maken.


----------



## Glenn-BE

Bidle said:


> Hmmmmm,... heel eerlijk,... doe af, doe af.
> 
> Persoonlijk zou ik voor meer iet van onderstaande gaan. Vermoed dat het meer aansluit bij de bezel en meer het old-skool gevoel geeft!
> Military G10 NATO Watch Strap with Stitched Joints - Choice of Colour and Width | eBay
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/WATCH-STRAP-...339409?var=&hash=item76c2b5ee7e#ht_2386wt_922
> 
> Enfin, zoveel mensen, zoveel smaken!


De blauwe van uit je link is misschien wel dé perfecte match met het blauw van de inlay... Besteld dus. 

Ondertussen al een heleboel NATOs en er zijn er nog eens 8 onderweg. Ik vind ze echt heerlijk met dit weer en ja hoor... op élk horloge

In de winter zitten ze veelal aan van die side stich vintage lederen bandjes. Vind in ook best cool. 

Groet! Glenn


----------



## Bidle

Glenn-BE said:


> De blauwe van uit je link is misschien wel dé perfecte match met het blauw van de inlay... Besteld dus.
> 
> Ondertussen al een heleboel NATOs en er zijn er nog eens 8 onderweg. Ik vind ze echt heerlijk met dit weer en ja hoor... op élk horloge
> 
> In de winter zitten ze veelal aan van die side stich vintage lederen bandjes. Vind in ook best cool.
> 
> Groet! Glenn


Heel herkenbaar, heb hier ook een schoenendoos helemaal vol met nato's en tweedelige canvas banden. Je kan er immers nooit genoeg hebben. ;-)
Goed dat je hem besteld hebt, ben benieuwd naar het resultaat!!


----------



## MHe225

BartH said:


>


Mooi hoor, Bart, Zou familie kunnen zijn van deze Zwitserse Fries / Friese Zwitser.

Ook wel irritant: kennelijk zijn de instellingen van de forum software veranderd en de foto die ik in mij gewoon poste is nu ineens te groot. Uploaden vanaf mijn computer levert een foutboodschap op en de foto uit de oude post kopieren, eveneens. Ik meende van het weekend al te merken dat de flie-size limit verkleind is en nu weet ik het zeker


----------



## merl

deze vandaag


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer deze (vergader middagje)


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag mijn Marina Militare om de pols gedaan.









Wel ff de MM met een reflectie van licht gecamoufleerd om onnodige problemen te vermijden.


----------



## Bidle

Reflectie had niet gehoeven, want weet nu toch wat erop staat! ;-)

Ik ga straks wisselen naar de 292, vanavond weer richting Italië.

Panerai Radiomir 292 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

Ook maar even de bovenste tekst vaag gemaakt.  ;-)


----------



## Petergra

Mag deze dan weer wel?


----------



## BartH

MHe225 said:


> Mooi hoor, Bart, Zou familie kunnen zijn van deze Zwitserse Fries / Friese Zwitser.
> 
> Ook wel irritant: kennelijk zijn de instellingen van de forum software veranderd en de foto die ik in mij gewoon poste is nu ineens te groot. Uploaden vanaf mijn computer levert een foutboodschap op en de foto uit de oude post kopieren, eveneens. Ik meende van het weekend al te merken dat de flie-size limit verkleind is en nu weet ik het zeker


het lichtelijk simpele neefje dan, van die CvdK is toch wel van de betere kant van de familie.


----------



## Glenn-BE

Barbecue-weertje hier in Antwerpen... 









Groet, Glenn


----------



## Runaque

Glenn-BE said:


> Barbecue-weertje hier in Antwerpen...
> 
> View attachment 1152098
> 
> 
> Groet, Glenn


Dat is het zeker hier in A'pen, ik heb gisteren een BBQ gedaan, vandaag wordt het weer wat anders.


----------



## mooieklokjes

Een blauwe!


Cheers, Jelle


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag


----------



## Glenn-BE

Speedy!









Groet, Glenn


----------



## Robertdj

Fraai bandje (en de Speedy mag er ook best wezen)


----------



## Glenn-BE

Robertdj said:


> Fraai bandje (en de Speedy mag er ook best wezen)


Bedankt. Fijn te horen. 

Groet, Glenn


----------



## 104RS

Ik vind juist het bandje niet zo'n succes. De klok zelf daarentegen des te meer!


----------



## T_I

De Tusal van m'n opa maar weer eens.


----------



## Shadowjack

Bidle said:


> Heel herkenbaar, heb hier ook een schoenendoos helemaal vol met nato's en tweedelige canvas banden. Je kan er immers nooit genoeg hebben. ;-)
> Goed dat je hem besteld hebt, ben benieuwd naar het resultaat!!


Oef, gelukkig ben ik niet de enige met een natostrappomanische ZULU fixatie ;o)

Anywayz: vandaag een Tommy Hilfiger Windsurf met nieuwe ZULU strap. Verbazingwekkend hoe zo'n bijna saai geworden horloge weer tot leven komt. Het was wel even zoeken naar de juiste kleur/maat combinatie maar deze past perfect bij het horloge, plus bij nog 1 of 2 anderen die ik heb liggen, multifunctioneel die dingen, briljante vinding eheh b-)

Wristshot @ home office:



Extra plaatje: goed zichtbaar dat ie eigenlijk een 25mm band nodig heeft, ma ja, vind die maar eens in deze combi =[ dus 24mm is het geworden. Buiten de WISSIES van WUS (inclusief mezelf en inmiddels m'n vriendin ook hihi) zal het waarschijnlijk geen hond opvallen :-d



Zijn er trouwens nog andere opbergmogelijkheden dan een schoenendoos? Mijn 'horlogebandjeskastvakje' kraakt bijna uit z'n voegen =\

grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## T_I

Shadowjack said:


> Zijn er trouwens nog andere opbergmogelijkheden dan een schoenendoos? Mijn 'horlogebandjeskastvakje' kraakt bijna uit z'n voegen =\


Geef je vriendin een paar leuke hoge laarzen... die dozen zijn groter.


----------



## Shadowjack

T_I said:


> Geef je vriendin een paar leuke hoge laarzen... die dozen zijn groter.


LOL! Ze heeft boven al een paar overvolle schoenenrekken staan, hebben we straks een driedubbel probleem b-)

grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## Glenn-BE

Ja hoor, ik berg mijn NATO's (voorlopig) nog op in een etui voor horloges.



















Enkele dagen terug deze besteld in de UK:










24x slots, dus moet ik maar gaan selecteren... :-D

Groet, Glenn


----------



## Shadowjack

Glenn-BE said:


> Ja hoor, ik berg mijn NATO's (voorlopig) nog op in een etui voor horloges.
> 
> Enkele dagen terug deze besteld in de UK:
> 
> 24x slots, dus moet ik maar gaan selecteren... :-D
> 
> Groet, Glenn


OK dan, thanks! Da's info waar ik wat aan heb :-!

Zie hier de huidige oplossing, een beetje als de jouwe nu: een el cheapo etui van de markt, maar die is nu al veel te klein en dan zijn we hier nog lang niet klaar met het combineren van zulu's, nato's en camo's.



Horloge opbergdozen zijn in aantocht, nu dus nog zo'n handige map (of 2 :-d )...

Oh ja: dan hebben we nog een schoenendoos of wat vol met alle originele en andere loslopende bandjes...

grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## Shadowjack

Glenn-BE said:


> Ja hoor, ik berg mijn NATO's (voorlopig) nog op in een etui voor horloges.
> 
> Enkele dagen terug deze besteld in de UK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24x slots, dus moet ik maar gaan selecteren... :-D
> 
> Groet, Glenn


Heb die gezien online maar: hij is eigenlijk bedoeld voor messen/pocketknives, misschien dat het elastiek je bandjes gaat knellen. Ze zijn er ook voor 60 stuks (Knife Roll 60) op eBay maar denk dat ook bij die de kans bestaat dat het elastiek te strak is voor NATO straps... just a thought...

Ik kwam deze foto tegen, geen idee van wie het is maar vind het echt een gaaf idee voor thuis:



Laat ik nou net zo'n kistje hebben staan hier (wel iets groter maar kan waarschijnlijk nog meer/andere formaten krijgen). Denk dat ik maar eens ga fröbelen met een stuk foam oid b-)

grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## T_I

Iets dergelijks kan natuurlijk ook voor de losse horloges. Wel creatief en dat foam moet te vinden zijn. Dan kan je elke doos/bak ombouwen tot horlogedoos. (Doet me er aan denken, ik moet eens verder gaan met m'n eigen horlogedoos project voor de Orient binnen is)

Voor vandaag overigens nog geen keuze gemaakt qua horloge.


----------



## merl

vandaag deze:


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag de Blancier Desert Wolf maar es om de pols gedaan.


----------



## Glenn-BE

Shadowjack said:


> Heb die gezien online maar: hij is eigenlijk bedoeld voor messen/pocketknives, misschien dat het elastiek je bandjes gaat knellen. Ze zijn er ook voor 60 stuks (Knife Roll 60) op eBay maar denk dat ook bij die de kans bestaat dat het elastiek te strak is voor NATO straps... just a thought...
> 
> Ik kwam deze foto tegen, geen idee van wie het is maar vind het echt een gaaf idee voor thuis:
> 
> 
> 
> Laat ik nou net zo'n kistje hebben staan hier (wel iets groter maar kan waarschijnlijk nog meer/andere formaten krijgen). Denk dat ik maar eens ga fröbelen met een stuk foam oid b-)
> 
> grtzzz
> 
> .-=SJ=-.


Heb ik ook opgemerkt.

Het is een berekend gokje zeg maar. 
Als een zakmesje past, dan zal een dun NATO bandje ook wel passen?

Volgende week heb ik het binnen en dan laat ik zeker een foto zien!

Wat betreft opbergsystemen voor horloges heb ik o.a. een Pelicase. Er zit plukschuim in dat ik op maat heb gemaakt. De afmetingen van de koffer zijn zo dat het net in een bankkluisje past....









Groet, Glenn


----------



## T_I

En de keuze voor het horloge voor vandaag is gemaakt...


----------



## Bidle

Af en toe kom je ook echte boxen tegen van merken die bij juweliers opgesteld staan. Staat er nu op een ander forum eentje te koop. Best handig,....

Hier even deze Minerva.


Minerva vintage ~1960 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Vandaag klus dagje, dus deze weer eens.


----------



## Glenn-BE

Nog een keertje de GMT Master.

Ik blijf maar plezier hebben met die NATOs...









Prettige zondag allen!

Groet, Glenn


----------



## Shadowjack

Glenn-BE said:


> Heb ik ook opgemerkt.
> 
> Het is een berekend gokje zeg maar.
> Als een zakmesje past, dan zal een dun NATO bandje ook wel passen?
> 
> Volgende week heb ik het binnen en dan laat ik zeker een foto zien!
> 
> Wat betreft opbergsystemen voor horloges heb ik o.a. een Pelicase. Er zit plukschuim in dat ik op maat heb gemaakt. De afmetingen van de koffer zijn zo dat het net in een bankkluisje past....
> 
> View attachment 1154091
> 
> 
> Groet, Glenn


Ben benieuwd en hoop voor je dat het werkt, maar hoe dan ook een gaaf kistje b-) Stevig, mooi op maat en dat het in een kluisje past is wel een plus gezien de klokjes die jij hebt...

Hier (nog) geen kluis maar we hebben het goed beveiligd, 'our home is our safe', dus ammokistjes!

Heb er een kleinere plus een stuk polystyreen bij, of wat het ook is. Het zat iig bij een Zeiss optisch instrument dus mag je er vanuit gaan dat het wel geschikt is voor horloges:



Meteen een doorstart met de 'wat draag je vandaag'. Dinsdag is de Nijmeegse Vierdaagse en zoals elk jaar is het feesten gister al begonnen. Wij wonen er middenin dus om in de sfeer te blijven vandaag een oude Fossil met nieuwe NATO:



grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## Shadowjack

T_I said:


> Iets dergelijks kan natuurlijk ook voor de losse horloges. Wel creatief en dat foam moet te vinden zijn. Dan kan je elke doos/bak ombouwen tot horlogedoos. (Doet me er aan denken, ik moet eens verder gaan met m'n eigen horlogedoos project voor de Orient binnen is)
> 
> Voor vandaag overigens nog geen keuze gemaakt qua horloge.


Klopt. Je kan dat voor bandjes, horloges, tools en alle combi's daarvan maken natuurlijk, afhankelijk van je behoeften...

Ik ga er serieus mee aan de slag (zie vorig bericht), alleen om het goede foam in grotere stukken te vinden blijkt een stuk lastiger (en volgens mij prijzig ook). Het mag natuurlijk niet statisch zijn, maar wel een beetje schokbestendig als het even kan.... daar komen we wel uit b-)

grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer de Ascot Salvatore.


----------



## merl




----------



## Runaque

MetaWatch Strata was vandaag de gelukkige.


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


>


Mooi, heb vaak met een Nomos in mijn hand gezeten,... wie weet ooit. Vind die nieuwe duiker erg mooi, op die stomme kroonbeschermer na.


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Mooi, heb vaak met een Nomos in mijn hand gezeten,... wie weet ooit. Vind die nieuwe duiker erg mooi, op die stomme kroonbeschermer na.


Haha, helemaal mee eens. Onbegrijpelijk, die kroonbeschermer... 
Vind de Tangomat GMT en Zurich Weltzeit ook zeer geslaagd.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Pontiac maar weer eens om. Eens kijken of ie met dit weer wel blijft lopen.


----------



## T_I

De dag begonnen met de Ascot Salvatore, geëindigd met de jongste aanwinst.


----------



## Glenn-BE

DJ '84 Buckley met losse jubilee, de nieuwste cool hier thuis... 









Groet, Glenn


----------



## starx

Sorry mensen, vergeet hier af en toe ook te posten in dit kleine stukje NL.


----------



## T_I

Can happen, vergeet ik soms ook.

Ik vandaag om een of andere vage reden weer de Orient...


----------



## Shadowjack

Vandaag binnengekregen; G-Shock GA-1000-2AER 'Gravity Defier Twin Sensor', dus gelijk dragen hè... toepasselijk ook met die militaire sfeer hier in de Vierdaagse stad.

De blauwgrijze kast met witte dial (en gunmetal bezel) geven echt een gaaf contrast, dat was voor mij de doorslaggevende reden om deze uitvoering te kopen ipv de duurdere GW-A1100....



Nog wat 'last minute' plaatjes, dit kon ik jullie niet onthouden ;o)

Met 'feestverlichting' :-d de rood/paarse weerkaatsing komt van de led fans in een van m'n PC's, de 3D dial is hier ook beter te zien 










De 'mode dial' wijzer linksboven is aan de onderkant van lume voorzien, echt een weird-maar-gaaf effect;










En dan natuurlijk in volle glorie (take 133 haha!);










grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## merl

Vette klok hoor, gefeliciteerd!


----------



## Runaque

Mooi uurwerk heb je daar!


----------



## T_I

Vandaag voor de afwisseling...










Action shot achter het stuur. 

Toch eens uitzoeken hoe ik zo'n lume shot kan schieten. (de klus camera levert alleen zwarte foto's op.)


----------



## Shadowjack

T_I said:


> Toch eens uitzoeken hoe ik zo'n lume shot kan schieten. (de klus camera levert alleen zwarte foto's op.)


Ligt er aan wat voor camera je hebt maar simpel gezegd: camera op statief en de belichtingswaarde (EV) wat verhogen. Dan het horloge onder een lamp houden, neerleggen, mikken en afdrukken ;o) is meestal wel even zoeken naar de juiste instelling. Mogelijk probleem is auto-focus, dat heeft voldoende licht/donker contrast nodig anders focust ie niks nada niente. Dan zou je handmatig moeten scherpstellen of even een lamp gebruiken als hulpmiddel (licht aan, auto-focus en vasthouden, licht uit, afdrukken).

Als je een automatische digitale camera hebt zou je zo'n voorgeprogrammeerde instelling kunnen proberen (candle, night portrait, fireworks, dat soort benamingen) maar wel altijd op een statief en met niet bewegende objecten (horloge in dit geval).

Als laatste de boel een beetje photoshoppen b-)

Ik ben absoluut geen expert hoor, die lume shots van de G-Shock zijn niet de meest briljante en ze zijn ook niet met 1 of 2 keer klikken gemaakt.

grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## Shadowjack

merl said:


> Vette klok hoor, gefeliciteerd!





Runaque said:


> Mooi uurwerk heb je daar!


Thanks! Ben dik tevreden met mijn keuze. Die 14 dagen bedenktijd zijn deze keer dan ook niet nodig b-)


----------



## T_I

De nieuwste aanwinst.










In elk geval tot ik ga douchen.


----------



## merl

mn ussr alarm


----------



## Bidle

Niks om de pols en afgelopen week al vaker niks,...... bevalt me eigenlijk best goed!


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Niks om de pols en afgelopen week al vaker niks,...... bevalt me eigenlijk best goed!


O jee, nou ja, als je van enkele horloges af moet dan hoor ik het wel


----------



## Martin_B

Net vandaag terug van vakantie. Heb twee weken deze non stop om gehad, ook in zwembad en zee.
1x raden waar ik was ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Ziet er goed uit!! Hier nog een leuk weetje, als je het al niet wist,...

Scheve toren-illusie - Wikipedia


----------



## Martin_B

Dank je, ik kon hem helaas niet heel scherp krijgen omdat de zon al onder begon te gaan. En om voor én achtergrond scherp te krijgen moet eigenlijk het diafragma een stuk verder dicht.
Als je alleen de toren ziet, krijg je niet echt een indruk hoe scheef hij staat. om een indruk te geven, zo kwamen we aanlopen:


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Niks om de pols en afgelopen week al vaker niks,...... bevalt me eigenlijk best goed!


Het moet niet gekker worden. Ik merk dat ik als het warmer wordt ook regelmatig het horloge af heb, maar zelden een dag zonder.

Vandaag...










Ik weet het, verrassend, maar gisteren toch de gehele dag een Union Ancre om gehad.


----------



## Glenn-BE

Buckley!










Groet, Glenn


----------



## Martin_B

toch maar vast een voorproefje. Sorry voor de slechte telefoonfoto, later betere.


----------



## merl

Martin_B said:


> toch maar vast een voorproefje. Sorry voor de slechte telefoonfoto, later betere.
> 
> View attachment 1164041


Mooi hoor 
Heb em al diverse keren een dagje om gehad en ben er zelf zeer tevreden mee.
nr 22 zegt hoi 









hou je de blauwe rotor er op of ga je de dragon gebruiken?


----------



## Martin_B

merl said:


> Mooi hoor
> Heb em al diverse keren een dagje om gehad en ben er zelf zeer tevreden mee.
> nr 22 zegt hoi
> 
> hou je de blauwe rotor er op of ga je de dragon gebruiken?


Voorlopig laat ik de blauwe er op. Ik ga nog even rustig kijken wat ik met 'rotora' doe. Hij is wel erg mooi!


----------



## merl

idd, een geslaagd project :thumbup:


----------



## T_I

Vandaag voor de verandering eens de Tusal.


----------



## MHe225

Ik ben terug bij af en draag het horloge waarmee voor mij in 1998 de gekte begon:









Dit is bij verre mijn meest gedragen en meest bereisde horloge - dat is ook wel te zien. Heb evenwel geen enkele behoefte het horloge te laten opknappen of zelfs van een ander glas te voorzien. Anneke draagt momenteel ook (weer) haar Fortis na een grondige reparatie / revisie: vorig jaar stonden we ineens met de kroon in onze handen, dus daar moest toch wel wat gebeuren. Niet wetend welke horlogemaker te gebruiken, bleef de Fortis in de kast totdat we voor het 2012 Dual Crown Project een ETA 2824-2 uurwerk nodig hadden voor een vergelijkend waren onderzoek. Toen maar meteen 2 vliegen in 1 klap geslagen en is haar Fortis en passant ook gerepareerd en van een nieuw glas voorzien (saffier in plaats van vensterglas) en het klokje tikt weer als vanouds:

















Ron


----------



## Runaque

Omdat we de nacht shift aan het doen zijn, heb ik deze keer voor de Blancier Desert Wolf gekozen.


----------



## Martin_B

Nadat hij twee weken thuis moest blijven in de vakantie, en ook nog een paar dagen verdrongen werd door de 2012 Dual Crown, mocht hij weer om:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

De Orient was beledigd (of beter gezegd, hij draagt fijner dan de Ascot, hij's een stuk lichter), dus die maar weer om.


----------



## mooieklokjes

DE ideale zomerklok. Period.

Kan alles hebben en draagt erg fijn! 






Fijne zomerdagen!

Groet, Jelle


----------



## Shadowjack

Vandaag begonnen met een iXXXi, al heel lang niet gedragen. Zal straks wel een G-Shock worden, ze zijn de damwand aan de Waalkade aan het vernieuwen en alles trilt hier, al weken.....

Wristshot:










Sideview:










Blijkt het ding een half-om-half type screw back case te hebben, zowel voor een gewone opener als voor een type Rolex ... apart. Het was me nog niet eerder opgevallen en heb hem toch al een paar jaar.










En meteen een logo gemaakt voor m'n foto's, zat al lang in de planning b-) Mag nog wel wat kleiner maar tis een begin...

grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag ter afsluiting van het vergader seizoen. (tot 29-8)










Wordt de komende maand andere redenen verzinnen om 'm af en toe om te doen  )


----------



## merl

vandaag en morgen deze sherpa


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> vandaag en morgen deze sherpa


Prachtige Sherpa! Ik hoop ooit (dus helaas niet in de nabije toekomst) een Sherpa Graph te kunnen bemachtigen.


----------



## 104RS

Om mijn pols vandaag:


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Prachtige Sherpa! Ik hoop ooit (dus helaas niet in de nabije toekomst) een Sherpa Graph te kunnen bemachtigen.


Dank je! Een Sherpa Graph staat bij mij ook op mijn lijst


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag de Wolbrook alarm. 
Ben er zeer content mee. Er is zeer weinig te vinden op internet over Wolbrook en over dit model al helemaal niet. Weet ook niet wat voor motortje er onder de kap ligt. 
Het horloge loopt redelijk op tijd. Het mechanisch alarm is goed te verstellen en werkt ook naar behoren.Ik weet niet hoe luid bijv. een Poljot alarm is, maar hier valt de "herrie" nogal mee. Maar op de brommer bijv. (hulpmotor dus zonder helm) heb ik het alarm niet gemerkt. In de auto hoor je het wel goed. 

Excuses voor de slechte (telefoon)foto.


----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## starx

Oris Aquis voor vandaag...


----------



## T_I

De Orient mag weer een dagje mee.


----------



## 104RS

Zijn er meer mensen die de melding krijgen dat bestanden te groot zijn om te uploaden? Ik had er eerder nooit last van.
Nu moet ik de foto's eerst op een externe website uploaden om te kunnen plaatsen.

Straks BBQ'en ondanks het matige weer.


----------



## T_I

Ik gebruik standaard m'n eigen website als bron voor de foto's, dus geen ervaring mee.

Eet smakelijk.


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Zijn er meer mensen die de melding krijgen dat bestanden te groot zijn om te uploaden? Ik had er eerder nooit last van.
> Nu moet ik de foto's eerst op een externe website uploaden om te kunnen plaatsen.
> 
> Straks BBQ'en ondanks het matige weer.


Ze hebben inderdaad de maximale grootte voor uploads verlaagd. Ik gebruik zelf photobucket.com, werkt prima!


----------



## T_I

Vandaag op kraambezoek bij m'n verse neefje (nu 2 dagen oud), dus nieuwste horloge mee. (zie 4 posts hierboven)


----------



## merl

Mijn vintage Seiko liggend op mijn nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## Runaque

Anstead Oceanis met Panerai bandje om.


----------



## 104RS

Zoals wel vaker de laatste tijd:


----------



## Bidle

Net weer terug uit Italië en heerlijk niks om. ;-)

Het was daar 38 graden met een luchtvochtigheid van 90,.... pffffff. Blij dat ik terug ben.


----------



## Martin_B

Het was hier de laaste dagen niet veel comfortabeler, helaas. 
Vandaag deze weer :-!


----------



## Glenn-BE

Mooie DJ! snelverzet?

Voor mij vandaag de GMT Master...










Groet, Glenn


----------



## Martin_B

Glenn-BE said:


> Mooie DJ! snelverzet?
> 
> Voor mij vandaag de GMT Master...
> 
> Groet, Glenn


Dank je, nee dit is nog de slow-set 1601. Ik wilde persé deze vanwege de 'piepan' dial. De 16000's hebben een vlakke plaat.
Die GMT (1675?) is trouwens ook prachtig :-!


----------



## T_I

Vandaag deze weer uit de doos gehaald.


----------



## fisherman_nl




----------



## MichielV

Laat ik ook maar weer eens meedoen!


----------



## 104RS

MichielV said:


> Laat ik ook maar weer eens meedoen!


Één woord: schitterend.


----------



## MHe225

Ha, moest ik toch even controleren of ik niet per ongeluk in het Rolex forum beland was met al dat Rolex en Tudor geweld hier. Mooie horloges, hoor |> Heel toevallig, maar ook wel passend, dat post #2000 in het Nederlands hoekje terecht komt. Dit vind ik echt het gezelligste hoekje van heel WUS.

Ik schreef eerder deze week dat zowel Anneke en ik onze Fortis piloten horloges dragen. Gisteren maar even een verse foto geschoten van deze twee naast elkaar. Pas nadat ik de foto gemaakt had, zag ik dat Anneke's horloge 12 uur achter loopt. Dat is nu verholpen, maar ik heb geen nieuwe foto gemaakt. En verder valt wel te zien dat het originele mineraal glas op mijn Pilot Pro wat doorleefder is dan het verse saffier glas op Anneke's Pilot:









Gistermiddag en avond waren wij bij een bruiloft en moesten dus een beetje strak in de kleren. Deze horloges zijn net wat te sportief voor ons "ensemble" en opteerden voor iets chiquere en meer geklede horloges - het voordeel van een collectie en ruime keus. Anneke's voorkeur ging uit naar het 2011 WUS Moonphase SE horloge en ikzelf verkoos de Beijing Beihai:








2008 Beijing Beihai 1163/2008 - 2011 WUS Chinese Moonphase SE 60/150

Heb nu alleen nog niet besloten met welk horloge ik de nieuwe week in ga; misschien wissel ik deze 2 Chinezen 'n week lang om de dag en dan volgend weekend weer wat anders.

Maar voor het zo ver is, eerst even flink aan de slag: er moeten 2 (echte Hollandse) appeltaarten komen. Op het werk wordt eigenlijk nooit samen koffie gedronken, wordt niets aan verjaardagen gedaan, etc. - typisch Amerikaans. 'n Paar maanden geleden heb ik voorgesteld om 1x per maand 'n "cake social" te houden, waar we samen koffie drinken, "cake" eten (hier de verzamelnaam voor gebak / taart) en de jarigen van die maand noemen en toezingen. Baas vond dat een goed idee en degene die de taart(jes) verzorgt mag deze declareren. Ik heb al vaker geroepen dat wat hier in de winkels verkocht wordt als Dutch Appel-pie van alles is, behalve .... jullie raden het al, Nederlandse appeltaart. In Yoda-speak: Just appel and pie does not make Dutch Appel-pie. Dus laat ik ze zien - en proeven - wat een Nederlandse appeltaart is.

Werk ze allemaal van de week.
Ron

edit: kort na deze post maar aan de slag gegaan en voila


----------



## Bidle

Klinkt goed een echte appeltaart!! 

Terug naar je horloges,... je zou kunnen overwegen om jouw Fortis te voorzien van een nieuw saffier glas. Heb zelf nu twee Seiko's bij mijn horlogemaker liggen om die te voorzien van ontspiegelt saffier-glas. Voor de kosten hoef je het niet te laten. Slechts een idee,....


----------



## merl

Ja, saffier er op verdient jouw horloge wel 
Ah, de BeiHai.....na morgen alleen nog maar een herrinering voor me.....


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer de Orient. (ik draag 'm nu om de dag, toch eens een keer 2 dagen laten liggen om te kijken wat de gangreserve is)


----------



## MHe225

Zoals hierboven al aangegeven, droeg ik vandaag één van de Chinezen en de keus is gevallen op de 2011 WUS Moonphase SE - ik blijf het een mooi horloge vinden en de afmeting (met name de dikte) stoort mij geheel niet.

Verder draag ik bijna dagelijks mijn Polar FT7 HRM / horloge, maar die / dat figureert hier nooit. Daar moet toch maar eens verandering in komen, vooral omdat het display vandaag toch wel een beetje bijzonder was:









Verklaart meteen ook waarom ik mij vrijwillig gemeld had om juist vandaag appeltaart te verzorgen - die gingen er in als koek; een groot succes. Hebben mijn collega's ook wat bijgeleerd, nu eens op "culinair vlak".

Morgen maar solidair met Martin en ook mijn BeiHai om:









Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Gefeliciteerd Ron :-!


----------



## T_I

Gefeliciteerd. Voor de feestelijkheden hier heb ik de blauwe Ruhla maar weer eens om gedaan.


----------



## Bidle

Idd gefeliciteerd, dat het weer een mooie dag was!

Nog iets gekregen op horlogegebied?


----------



## merl

Gefeliciteerd Ron! Zou ook wel solidair willen zijn maar om een of andere reden gaat dat niet


----------



## 104RS

Ik ken je niet persoonlijk, maar toch bij deze van harte gefeliciteerd ;-)


----------



## vanhessche

Congrats


----------



## Peerke

Ook Proficiat vanaf deze kant.


----------



## MHe225

Dankjulliewel allemaal |>

Moet zeggen dat ik soms wel mis om in Nederland te wonen: eigenlijk geen aanloop voor verjaardagen en ander soort feestelijkheden. Een van mijn "oude vrienden" (al 35 jaar) woont momenteel weer in Houston met zijn gezin en zij zijn doorgaans vaste gasten bij verjaardagen en partijen. Alleen zijn ze nu voor vakantie in Nederland, dus ook zij lieten verstek gaan.

Geen aanwinsten of kado's verwant aan horloges - stel nieuwe badslippers (de vorige zijn in het zwembad weggelopen zonder dat ik er in stond), zwembroek en werkhandschoenen. Lekker gegeten (gewoon thuis) en natuurlijk appeltaart met slagroom bij de koffie.

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## T_I

Het was in elk geval een goede dag om jarig te zijn. Hier weer heel saai de Orient om. (hij's wel erg mooi)


----------



## Martin_B

Voor de verandering de BeiHai ;-)



groeten,

Martin


----------



## boeing767

Vanwege de tempratuur vandaag maar een horloge wat luchtig draagt 
Titanium Skyhawk


----------



## Bidle

Casio PRW3000 15.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## 104RS




----------



## merl




----------



## Martin_B

Ik draag deze vandaag:


----------



## GeneH

Mss onozel vraagske maar hoe komen jullie aan dergelijke horloges die toch ettelijke duizende euro's kosten... Ik kan jullie rekening uiteraard niet maken maar niet iedereen kan dergelijk bedrag neertellen 

Of schuimen jullie de zoekertjes af op 2de hands online sites en hopen op goed geluk?


----------



## Martin_B

GeneH said:


> Mss onozel vraagske maar hoe komen jullie aan dergelijke horloges die toch ettelijke duizende euro's kosten... Ik kan jullie rekening uiteraard niet maken maar niet iedereen kan dergelijk bedrag neertellen
> 
> Of schuimen jullie de zoekertjes af op 2de hands online sites en hopen op goed geluk?


Dat is helemaal geen onnozele vraag hoor, en het antwoord is simpel. Sparen 
Ik heb zelf drie kinderen, dus prioriteiten liggen vaak ergens anders dan bij horloges. Maar ik leg regelmatig een beetje opzij voor een mooie aanschaf, bijvoorbeeld meevallers, een bonus of geld voor een verjaardag. En het is ook wat je belangrijk vindt. Een nieuwe auto schrijft gauw een rolex per jaar af, en ik golf niet, dus bespaar daarmee een hoop geld;-)
Daarnaast is het inderaad goed zoeken, waar een horloge voordeliger is, in de aanbieding of tweede hands.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## boeing767

Warm warm warm..... Dus een horloge die niet teveel warmte opneemt (kan alleen maar wit zijn )


----------



## GeneH

Okidoki, jammer genoeg ben ik nog jong (27) en geef mijn geld liever uit aan sport, uitgaan en drank... haha


----------



## GeneH

boeing767 said:


> Warm warm warm..... Dus een horloge die niet teveel warmte opneemt (kan alleen maar wit zijn )


heerlijk hemdje!


----------



## T_I

Gisteren de Ascot Salvatore










Vandaag omdat je het rustig aan moet doen op warme dagen, de Luch.


----------



## boeing767

GeneH said:


> heerlijk hemdje!


Beetje vrolijkheid kan nooit kwaad... Gelukkig heb je de knal groene knopen op dit overhemd nog niet gezien


----------



## Bidle

Rolex Milgaus wit 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

boeing767 said:


> Warm warm warm..... Dus een horloge die niet teveel warmte opneemt (kan alleen maar wit zijn )
> View attachment 1176261


Ik moest bij deze post aan onderstaande foto denken, enkel zie ik nu dat het hemd op de foto toch wel anders is. Wel leuk!

tweede foto uiteraard.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f419/show-your-jlc-501452.html#post3677807


----------



## Shadowjack

104RS said:


> View attachment 1175304


Gaaf! Dat komt aardig in de buurt van m'n allereerste horloge (een duiker), nu ik deze zie begin ik echter wel te twijfelen of het nou een Anker of een Ancre was, ma ja tis ook al zóóó lang geleden :think:

grtzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## Shadowjack

Vandaag (weer) een nieuwe aanwinst, net een paar dagen binnen. Een G-Shock GAC 100, voor zover ik weet de eerste met geheel analoge chronograaf, geen digitaal gedeelte of licht (hij gloeit nog wel wat na van de lume pics onderaan).










Voorzien van een geschroefde kroon, net als sommige Sky Cockpit modellen, en tot 200m waterbestendig is het verder gewoon een rechttoe-rechtaan chrono in een G-Shock kast, simpel maar doeltreffend:










En met deze temperaturen vind ik verduistering nog het beste middel om de warmte te weren, zelfs dan blijft het horloge leesbaar b-)










Het lijkt of de G-Shock koorts langzaamaan toe begint te slaan hier, m'n vriendin heeft er ook al last van...

Grtzzz,

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## T_I

Gisteravond ontdekt dat de Orient een gangreserve 45 uur heeft, (woensdag 22:00 af, vrijdag 19:00 stond ie stil). Dus mag ie weer een dagje om.


----------



## merl




----------



## 104RS

Shadowjack said:


> Gaaf! Dat komt aardig in de buurt van m'n allereerste horloge (een duiker), nu ik deze zie begin ik echter wel te twijfelen of het nou een Anker of een Ancre was, ma ja tis ook al zóóó lang geleden :think:
> 
> grtzz
> 
> .-=SJ=-.


Volgens mij zijn de namen Anker en Ancre gebruikt door dezelfde exploitant, maar voor verschillende markten gebruikt.
Als ik er helemaal naast zit hoor ik het graag ;-)


----------



## vanhessche

De komende tijd zal het veel deze worden


----------



## Bidle

Na aanleiding van een ander topic mijn Ingenieur weer op staal gezet en nu om de pols! Wat mij betreft waren dit de laatste echte ingenieurs van IWC. Alhoewel de allernieuwste weer aardig netjes is op de kroonbeschermers en de standaard ETA na.


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Glenn-BE

Een oude Tudor vandaag... ;-)









Groet, Glenn


----------



## T_I

Klusjesdag vandaag, dus de Citizen.


----------



## 104RS




----------



## merl

de dag begon met









daarna met het gezin naar een buiten zwembad met


----------



## Bidle

Mooie Seiko, vind de bezel erg geslaagd met het facetrandje.


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Mooie Seiko, vind de bezel erg geslaagd met het facetrandje.


Dank je, ze hebben wat leuke dingen gedaan met ontwerp. Wat ik zelf bv ook leuk vind is dat de bezel aan de zijkanten deels binnen de kast valt.


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Dank je, ze hebben wat leuke dingen gedaan met ontwerp. Wat ik zelf bv ook leuk vind is dat de bezel aan de zijkanten deels binnen de kast valt.


Ziet er idd goed uit! Dit is toch een Sumo,... of heb ik het fout?

Oh en hier nog steeds de Ingenieur:
IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Ziet er idd goed uit! Dit is toch een Sumo,... of heb ik het fout?


idd de Sumo of in dit geval de Blumo


----------



## vanhessche

Hier nog steeds dezelfde, wel wat nieuwe foto's gemaakt:


DSC_0360_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


DSC_0364_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


DSC_0367_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


DSC_0373_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


DSC_0376_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

Saai hoor,... ;-)


Nee hoor, geef je groot gelijk. Mooie foto's ook!!


----------



## MHe225

Inderdaad, de foto's zijn helemaal top; ik vind vooral de foto van het uurwerk zeer geslaagd. Als ik niet al een Railmaster had, zou ik zeer zeker naar deze AT kijken (alleen dan met de blauwe wijzerplaat); het is een heel fraai horloge en ik denk dat je de perfecte maat hebt gekozen (heb zelf dezelfde maat voor mijn RM).

Heb zelf zoeven ook een ander horloge uit de kast gepakt en de keus voor de aankomende week is mijn Orient 60th Anniversary:









Daarmee werd dit een 4-horloges weekend; zoals ik vorige week schreef heb ik deze week de 2011 WUS Moonphase en de 2008 Beijing Beihai alternerend gedragen. Gisteren op de motor en bij het wandelen met Paulien (JRT) voor een paar uur m'n Seiko Military en nu dus de Orient. Als ik er vrijdag aan gedacht had m'n Polar mee naar huis te nemen voor m'n zondagse rondje hardlopen, dan was het een 5-horloges weekend geworden.

Ron


----------



## T_I

Vandaag wer de Orient.










Blijft een fijne en mooie klok. (en veel betere kwaliteit dan de Pulsar)


----------



## Martin_B

Chronotac:


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer een golden oldie. (Opa's klokkie)


----------



## merl

de Nomos vandaag


----------



## Glenn-BE

Iets leuks... ;-)









Nog Tudor-fans op Kaliber2010?

Groet, Glenn


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag mijn nieuw aangekregen MetaWatch Strata om de pols gedaan. Er was een probleem met mijn oude, welke ik nog heb, die niet naar de nieuwste firmware kon geupdate worden en totaal onverwacht blijkt dat MetaWatch het ff op deze manier opgelost heeft door een versie met de nieuwste firmware erop op te sturen.


----------



## MichielV

Glenn-BE said:


> Iets leuks... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1180711
> 
> 
> Nog Tudor-fans op Kaliber2010?
> 
> Groet, Glenn


Jazeker!



















En ik verwacht de blauwe en rooie ook nog wel eens toe te voegen aan de collectie


----------



## 104RS

MichielV said:


> Jazeker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En ik verwacht de blauwe en rooie ook nog wel eens toe te voegen aan de collectie


De mooiste 2 recent verkrijgbare Tudor's bij elkaar wat mij betreft. Met die wetenschap zou ik een Rolex niet eens in overweging nemen.
Ik ben ook wel een liefhebber, alleen denkt mijn budget daar heel anders over ;-)


----------



## MichielV

104RS said:


> De mooiste 2 recent verkrijgbare Tudor's bij elkaar wat mij betreft. Met die wetenschap zou ik een Rolex niet eens in overweging nemen.
> Ik ben ook wel een liefhebber, alleen denkt mijn budget daar heel anders over ;-)


Gelukkig hoef ik niet te kiezen, maar als ik zou moeten kiezen tussen deze twee en een submariner, dan zou ik denk ik toch wel gaan voor de submariner.


----------



## Glenn-BE

MichielV said:


> Gelukkig hoef ik niet te kiezen, maar als ik zou moeten kiezen tussen deze twee en een submariner, dan zou ik denk ik toch wel gaan voor de submariner.


Als je beide verkoopt krijg je toch voldoende bij elkaar voor een - gebruikte wellicht - Rolex Submariner 16610 of 14060? Met doos en papieren wordt wel krap dan denk ik...

Al weet ik niet of je dat moet doen... Die Tudors die je hebt zijn top!!

Niet getwijfeld om de Black Bay te nemen? 

Groet, Glenn


----------



## MichielV

Glenn-BE said:


> Als je beide verkoopt krijg je toch voldoende bij elkaar voor een - gebruikte wellicht - Rolex Submariner 16610 of 14060? Met doos en papieren wordt wel krap dan denk ik...
> 
> Al weet ik niet of je dat moet doen... Die Tudors die je hebt zijn top!!
> 
> Niet getwijfeld om de Black Bay te nemen?
> 
> Groet, Glenn


Met "Gelukkig hoef ik niet te kiezen" bedoelde ik dat ik beide in bezit heb...116610LN  .

Toen de Black Bay net uitkwam had ik er geen klik mee. Toen ik mijn Pelagos kocht hadden ze er geen een op voorraad, dus kon hem niet in persoon bekijken. De eerst volgende keer dat ik hem wel kon zien was het op leer en dat vind ik drie keer niks. Maar inmiddels is de klik er wel en wil hem ooit nog toevoegen aan de collectie. Met de stalen band...


----------



## T_I

Geinige Tudors, vooral de onderste. (een subtielere duiker)

Ik draag vandaag weer de Oriënt.


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag gaat mijn nieuwste aanwinst om de pols, de Casio Hunter Timer AMW-704D-7AV.


























De specs zijn best de moeite, maar ik denk dat ik het voornamelijk bij het uur ga houden. 

http://www.casio-intl.com/asia-mea/en/wat/watch_detail/AMW-704D-7AV/


----------



## Vintelligence

Helaas is mijn Navitimer 01 voor 2,5 maand weg voor reparatie. In Zwitserland blijkt Breitling gesloten te zijn tijdens de zomer, dus de onderdeeltjes die nodig zijn voor de reparatie kunnen momenteel niet opgestuurd worden. Vandaag dan maar weer mijn Seamaster:


----------



## Martin_B

DC vandaag weer:


----------



## Dixit

Vintelligence said:


> Helaas is mijn Navitimer 01 voor 2,5 maand weg voor reparatie. In Zwitserland blijkt Breitling gesloten te zijn tijdens de zomer, dus de onderdeeltjes die nodig zijn voor de reparatie kunnen momenteel niet opgestuurd worden. Vandaag dan maar weer mijn Seamaster:


Oei... Mijn Tissot is sinds 2 juli weg en de AD zei al dat de Zwitsers er rustig 6 tot 10 weken over deden. Het zal wel meer richting de 10 worden zeker. Mijn Vostok was binnen de 10 _dagen_ terug.


----------



## merl

mijn Strela vandaag


----------



## Bidle

Union Julius Bergter Kleine Sekunde 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Mooie klokjes en dito foto's, heren |> Die Union Julius Bergter Kleine Seconde is wel heel erg fraai, Ard. Jij hebt echt een paar juweeltjes en bijzondere klokjes in jouw collectie - altijd een genoegen om naar te kijken.

Ook wel blij met Martin's foto - weet ik tenminste ook hoe de DC zonder stofjes uitziet :-d Was eerlijk gezegd vergeten dat jij #2 hebt; Ed heeft #1 zeker?
En wel triest dat jullie zolang op onderdelen / reparatie moeten wachten. Sterkte! Gelukkig hebben ook jullie meer dan slechts één horloge.

Ik draag nog steeds de Orient 60th Anniversary maar zal van het weekend hetzij de stalen band van de DC inkorten, hetzij vervangen door 'n ander bandje (bijgeleverde leren bandje, hoewel dat wat lang lijkt, of iets uit de voorraad).









Groeten,
Ron


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de kleine Union Ancre (28 mm) eens om.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag weer de BeiHai:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## mooieklokjes

De Jellyfish op een GasGasBones. (Nee ik probeer geen reclame te maken  )


----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer de Oriënt.


----------



## merl

Vandaag sinds lange tijd weer eens mijn pre-gekte  horloge


----------



## T_I

Vandaag begonnen met de citizen.










Maar zodadelijk een verjaardag in de familie, dus dan gaat de Oriënt weer om.


----------



## Bidle

Hier één van de eerste Vulcains om de pols met alarmwekker en de nog oude deksel,...... dus foto erbij,.. hmmmm, geen foto van!! Sorry! Komt nog wel goed.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag klusjesdag, dus weer de Citizen.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze Minerva:


Minerva 140th Anniversary 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## vanhessche

Vandaag.... Niets!









Wat moeten verhuizen voor een kennis van me en wou geen risico's lopen om krassen te maken op mijn horloge.

De Omega ligt trouwens eens een dagje te rusten zodat ik eens kan bekijken hoe het zit met de accuraatheid als hij niet gedragen wordt. Had de laatdte tijd eens genoteerd wat de dagelijkse afwijking was per dag (overdag om de pols, 's nachts rustend in wat verscheidene posities) en kwam recent op +5 en +6 seconden.. +6 is echt de limiet van de COSC marge en ben er dan eigelijk niet 100% tevreden mee dat hij op de uiterste marge zit.. Voor iets waar ik toch een aanzienelijk bedrag voor heb neergeteld zou ik toch graag wat beter hebben. Ik heb oudere/goedkopere horloges die beter doen. Misschien als het nu zo blijft moet ik maar eens de mening van mijn dealer vragen. Wie weer kan het misschien onder termen van garantie wat bijgeregeld worden.

Wat denken jullie?


----------



## Bidle

Als je het belangrijk vind, gewoon even teruggaan. Enkel laat ze het ding niet opsturen naar Omega, want dan ben je hem lang kwijt.
Zelf kijk ik nooit naar die paar seconden. Sterker nog, heb het bij geen van mijn horloges gecontroleerd/bijgehouden.


Belangrijker; koop snel een klus-klok! ;-)


----------



## vanhessche

Bidle said:


> Als je het belangrijk vind, gewoon even teruggaan. Enkel laat ze het ding niet opsturen naar Omega, want dan ben je hem lang kwijt.
> Zelf kijk ik nooit naar die paar seconden. Sterker nog, heb het bij geen van mijn horloges gecontroleerd/bijgehouden.
> 
> Belangrijker; koop snel een klus-klok! ;-)


Het is gewoon iets wat ik altijd doe bij een nieuw horloge  ik volg het in het begin altijd wat op, gewoon om zeker te zijn dat alles ok is met het uurwerk. Meestal heeft her horloge toch altijd iets van 'transport' ondergaan, en je weet maar nooit wat er onderweg gebeurd is. Als het na die eerste aantal dagen allemaal 'normaal' lijkt te zijn, volg ik het in de toekomst eigenlijk ook nooit echt meer op.

Ik verwacht hier natuurlijk geen afwijking an 0,0....01 seconden per dag, dan koop ik wel een quartz als ik dat wil. Ik ben zeker nuchter genoeg om te weten dat het nog altijd een mechanisch horloge is en dat er sowieso altijd een zekere afwijking is. Maar het blijft wel een chronometer. Hij is door een periode van testen gegaan bij het welbekende COSC ( vaak ook een misbruikte naam door mensen die een horloge hebben die per dag maar 1s afwijkt onder 1 bepaalde situatie en het dan een horloge noemen die binne COSC standaarden valt, maar dat is dan weer een andere discussie  ). Mijn Omega heeft dus de verschillende test doorlopen en zou die dus met glans moeten doorstaan hebben. Ik heb trouwens het officiële certificaat angevraagd bij Omega, verwacht ik binnenkort in de postbus. Op de website van Omega wordt er ook aandacht besteed aan dit en er wordt dus gezegd dat alle Omega's met een co-axiaal uurwerk binnen de -1/+6 vallen. Ik vind het gewoon spijtig dat de mijne er dan echt maar nét binnen valt...

Ik wacht misschien eerst het certificaat af waarop ik de oorspronkelijke afwijkingen zie ten tijde van de tests bij COSC dan kan ik zien of dit nog steeds klopt met de huidige situatie. Ondertussen blijf ik het nog wat opvolgen.
Opsturen naar Omega zie ik inderdaad ook niet direct zitten, ik heb te lang uitgekeken naar dit horloge om het dan nu een tijd kwijt te zijn.. Maar ik had al gelezen dat als ik hem bijvoorbeeld bij mijn dealer zou laten bijregelen, ik dan de officiële garantie verlies.

Nu, mijn dealer zal mij daar ook wel wqt info over kunnen geven. Misschien dat ik er deze week eens langs ga. Vragen staat tenslotte nog steeds vrij dacht ik


----------



## MHe225

Zowel gisteren als vandaag waren 2-horloge-dagen voor mij: gisteren wat geklust, geklungeld etc., dus mijn klus-klok om (hé, die term kwam net ook al voorbij). En 's middags dan ook maar de band van mijn laatste aanwinst passend gemaakt. 
Vandaag begonnen met de 2012 WUS ST2130 Dual Crown en deze verwisseld voor de Seiko toen ik 'n "blokje omging" op de motor. Zoals beloofd meteen maar 'n iets betere foto zonder bescherm-plastic en met aanzienlijk minder stofjes:

















Werk ze allemaal van de week.
Ron


----------



## merl

vandaag en morgen de Nomos, daarna een nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## T_I

vanhessche said:


> ... binnen de -1/+6 sec vallen


Leuk om te lezen (nog nooit opgezocht) Ben ik blij dat ik bij een horloge de afwijking terug heb weten te krijgen naar < +1 sec per minuut.  Da's mijn klus klok, kan ik aan de afwijking zien hoe lang ik bezig ben geweest, 1 min per uur te snel is best wel veel en ik kan 'm niet trager afstellen. (de behuizing zit in de weg)

Om maar weer back-on-topic te gaan. Vandaag is weer de Orient om.


----------



## GeneH

Die Nomos is echt prachtig, staat zowaar hoog aangeschreven op mijn verlanglijstje!


----------



## merl

GeneH said:


> Die Nomos is echt prachtig, staat zowaar hoog aangeschreven op mijn verlanglijstje!


Dank je, het is eigenlijk een Rodina homage 

Als ik jou was zou ik er niet te lang mee wachten als je het horloge erg graag wilt. De prijs van dit model is met ongeveer 10% gestegen vergeleken met vorig jaar. Hopelijk is dit geen trend bij Nomos...


----------



## GeneH

merl said:


> Dank je, het is eigenlijk een Rodina homage
> 
> Als ik jou was zou ik er niet te lang mee wachten als je het horloge erg graag wilt. De prijs van dit model is met ongeveer 10% gestegen vergeleken met vorig jaar. Hopelijk is dit geen trend bij Nomos...


Als het een Rodina homage is, dient er dan geen "Rodina" op te staan ipv Nomos? Of vergis ik mij hierin? (ongetwijfeld wel)

Zoals deze


----------



## T_I

GeneH said:


> Als het een Rodina homage is, dient er dan geen "Rodina" op te staan ipv Nomos? Of vergis ik mij hierin? (ongetwijfeld wel)


Nop, een homage heeft het uiterlijk van het origineel, maar niet de naam. Zodra je iets namaakt en de originele naam erop zet is het afhankelijk van de subtiliteit van degene die 'm ziet een reproductie of namaak. Iets dat niet gewaardeerd wordt door de makers van het origineel. (en op veel horloge fora)

Er zijn zelfs fora die homages niet waarderen. (al zijn alle duikers in mijn ogen homages van Rolex,  )


----------



## merl

GeneH said:


> Als het een Rodina homage is, dient er dan geen "Rodina" op te staan ipv Nomos? Of vergis ik mij hierin? (ongetwijfeld wel)
> 
> Zoals deze


Sorry, het was een geintje. Nomos is geen homage. Rodina is een homage aan Nomos, al is het meer een bijna exacte kopie dan een homage. Ze hebben nu al meerdere modellen van Nomos gekopieerd en zijn populair hier op Wus.


----------



## GeneH

Ah bon, blijkbaar niet helemaal mee met de Nederlandse humor


----------



## T_I

Ik ken al die merken nog niet joh, een van m'n eerste posts was met een vraag hoe ik een gekregen IWC klushorloge los kreeg. Bleek ook een duur merk te zijn met flut kopieën. (wist ik veel, 'k wilde er alleen maar in en dat ding uit elkaar trekken, de kwaliteit was toch bagger)

Edit: Ik heb even gezocht en er zijn best leuke chineese klokjes te vangen voor nette bedragen.


----------



## merl

Waar bv een Rodina handig voor is, is het uitproberen of het Nomos ontwerp/formaat je bevalt en dan hierdoor weten of je een Nomos wilt.
Moet je alleen niet letten op het geluid die de rotor in de Rodina maakt. Snel zichtbare verschillen zijn het missen van de concentrische cirkels in het seconden register en het missen van blueheated wijzers. Uiteraard is het kwaliteitsgevoel verschillend.


----------



## T_I

Ik heb nog 1 horloge echt op de wensenlijst staan en dat is een 24h klok. Verder vind ik de 1963 wel een leuke, al zit ik in die categorie al wel weer te dubben of ik zoveel wil uitgeven. (Al is de uitgave bij de Oriënt die nu om de pols zit zeer goed bevallen)


----------



## 104RS

T_I said:


> Ik heb nog 1 horloge echt op de wensenlijst staan en dat is een 24h klok. Verder vind ik de 1963 wel een leuke, al zit ik in die categorie al wel weer te dubben of ik zoveel wil uitgeven. (Al is de uitgave bij de Oriënt die nu om de pols zit zeer goed bevallen)


Ik vind sommige Paketa 24h horloges best gaaf, zijn ook goed betaalbaar. Al moet het design je wel liggen.


----------



## T_I

Ik twijfel tussen een met de city ring (poljot24.de heeft er nu een, al lijkt het uurwerk niet de gewenste te zijn) en een met een extra 24 uurs tijdschaal. Die laatste lijkt me ook wel leuk. (en dan het horloge permanent op de echte tijd zetten en de ring verdraaien bij het zomer-/wintertijd geneuzel)


----------



## 104RS

Er is inderdaad genoeg keus op Poljot.de zie ik! Dat maakt het niet makkelijker ;-)

Deze draag ik vandaag, dat is het voordeel van nog studeren/geen serieuze baan hebben.
Je kan iedere dag dragen wat je wil, zo onserieus en kleurrijk als je zelf aanstaat. Daar maak ik dan ook dankbaar gebruik van.


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Er is inderdaad genoeg keus op Poljot.de zie ik! Dat maakt het niet makkelijker ;-)
> 
> Deze draag ik vandaag, dat is het voordeel van nog studeren/geen serieuze baan hebben.
> Je kan iedere dag dragen wat je wil, zo onserieus en kleurrijk als je zelf aanstaat. Daar maak ik dan ook dankbaar gebruik van.
> View attachment 1187576


Blijf dit een erg leuk horloge vinden. Overigens draag ik ook wat en wanneer ik wil. Ben ook een soort van eeuwige student, maar ook regelmatig in pak ed.


----------



## vanhessche

Vandaag deze:


DSC_0112_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Vandaag voor de verandering opa's klokje weer om.


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Vandaag deze:
> 
> 
> DSC_0112_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


Heel veel mooier worden ze niet!! |>


----------



## vanhessche

Bidle said:


> Heel veel mooier worden ze niet!! |>


Thx Bidle  Dit is wel 1 van de horloges uit mijn verzameling waar ik het meest trots/blij mee ben. Niet de duurste, maar wel degene met de meeste geschiedenis. Onder het horloge ligt het originele garantiebewijs uit 1956, dus ook een mooi pluspuntje. Ik heb voor deze ook een 'extract of the archives' besteld, fabricagedatum is 6/12/1955.

Credits gaan ook uit naar de heer Ferrie Schweitzer die hem volledig opgelapt heeft. Hij liep niet meer goed dus een volledig onderhoud is gebeurd, en er is ook een nieuw glaasje ingezet + de kast wat opgepoetst.


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Thx Bidle  Dit is wel 1 van de horloges uit mijn verzameling waar ik het meest trots/blij mee ben. Niet de duurste, maar wel degene met de meeste geschiedenis. Onder het horloge ligt het originele garantiebewijs uit 1956, dus ook een mooi pluspuntje. Ik heb voor deze ook een 'extract of the archives' besteld, fabricagedatum is 6/12/1955.
> 
> Credits gaan ook uit naar de heer Ferrie Schweitzer die hem volledig opgelapt heeft. Hij liep niet meer goed dus een volledig onderhoud is gebeurd, en er is ook een nieuw glaasje ingezet + de kast wat opgepoetst.


Helemaal goed, duur zegt niet alles. Mijn favoriet is ook bij lange na niet mijn duurste!  Leuk dat je het certificaat ook hebt. Af en toe kom ik doosjes tegen uit deze tijd, als je wil kan ik je een keer tippen.

Ferrie verstaat zijn vak goed, maar ook qua prijs. Hopelijk viel de rekening mee. ;-)


----------



## T_I

Vandaag voor de afwisseling de Ascot Salvatore.


----------



## boeing767

Wederom een dagje met een Citizen Titanium Skyhawk


----------



## T_I

Vandaag voor de verandering m'n eigen kluswerk.










Toch eens een wijzerplaat klussen zonder datum gat, die ring doet het toch niet van het uurwerk van dat rule-7 kreng.


----------



## Bidle

Net weer terug uit Italië en morgenvroeg naar Israel,.....

Gaan verschillende horloges mee, tijdens de reis deze om:


Casio PRW3000 12.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

M'n 42e levensjaar begin ik met *mijn* horloge om de pols.


----------



## merl

T_I said:


> M'n 42e levensjaar begin ik met *mijn* horloge om de pols.


Gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag! Maak er een mooie dag van.

Vandaag een vrije dag met mijn bfs om.


----------



## vanhessche

Bidle said:


> Ferrie verstaat zijn vak goed, maar ook qua prijs. Hopelijk viel de rekening mee. ;-)


De rekening viel mee, maar was inderdaad misschien wat hoger dan bij een andere horlogemaker. Maar ik wou mijn 2 oude Omega's eens volledig in ere hersteld zien, en dan denk ik dat ik bij Ferrie wel aan het juiste adres was.
Bij de ene zag hij bijvoorbeeld direct dat de kast ooit eens gepolierd was, terwijl dit origineel 'brushed' was. Ook had het glaasje bijvoorbeeld geen Omega-tekentje, terwijl het dit wel had moeten hebben. Deze kleine details deden mij wel direct vertrouwen krijgen in hem toen ik bij hem thuis was. Hij heeft dan ook perfect werk geleverd, dus dan ben ik wel bereid om daar iets meer voor te betalen. Mijn 2 Omega'tjes zien er nu weer pefect uit en lopen weer zoals nieuw, dus deze kunnen er nu weer voor een hele tijd tegen 

Edit: @T_I: proficiat met je verjaardag!


----------



## 104RS

T_I said:


> M'n 42e levensjaar begin ik met *mijn* horloge om de pols.


Gefelicteerd! Fijne verjaardag gewenst.

Deze draag ik vandaag maar weer eens:


----------



## MHe225

T_I said:


> M'n 42e levensjaar begin ik met *mijn* horloge om de pols.


Gefeliciteerd, T_I. Hopelijk wordt / is / was het een leuke dag met veel koek en bezoek. En kadootjes natuurlijk.

Voor mij weer de Seiko en Dual Crown - van het weekend maar weer eens wisselen. Moet alleen nog een beetje inspiratie opdoen, hoewel ik momenteel naar mijn Portuguese Auto neig. Dat wordt dan pas morgenavond. Eerst een (Nederlandse) vriend helpen verhuizen (met de Seiko om de pols)

Ron


----------



## T_I

Bedankt, het was een leuke dag gisteren en het wordt vandaag als het goed is ook een leuke dag. 3 van m'n 4 neefjes en nichtjes komen langs. 9de 4e is net 3 weken, de ouders zijn wat moe  )

Vandaag natuurlijk weer de Oriënt.


----------



## Runaque

Voor een of andere reden draag ik deze Casio AMW-704 al ruim een week zonder mijn andere 20 uurwerkjes aandacht te geven. Hij draagt lekker om de pols en is heel betrouwbaar, misschien is dit de reden wel?


----------



## T_I

Vandaag puinruim dag. (feestje gisteren was geslaagd) Dus de 7 weer om. (toch eens uitzoeken hoe ik 'm nog wat trager kan laten lopen)


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> .... van het weekend maar weer eens wisselen. Moet alleen nog een beetje inspiratie opdoen, hoewel ik momenteel naar mijn Portuguese Auto neig. Dat wordt dan pas morgenavond. Eerst een (Nederlandse) vriend helpen verhuizen (met de Seiko om de pols)


Heb ik toch mooi woord gehouden: verhuisd met de Seiko Military om de pols en na het grote werk en een lekkere douche de IWC Poruguese Automatic. Daarmee ben ik van mijn kleinste en goedkoopste horloge naar het grootste en duurste horloge uit mijn collectie nieuwe / moderne horloges geswitched. Een paar van de vintage klokjes zijn nog kleiner en goedkoper.

*Van underdog naar über-dog:*


----------



## T_I

Doe mij die Seiko maar voor om m'n kleine pols. 

Vandaag de Luch. Weer zin in een eenhander. (zeker met het plotten voor de aanschaf van een MeisterSinger, al is het langere termijn planning)


----------



## starx

Ik hops weer eens langs het NL forum:

Boschett Harpoon op Isofrane:


----------



## Martin_B

Een tijdje niets toegevoegd, dus meer een "wat droeg je de afgelopen week" post ;-)
Tijdens mijn weekje vakantie deze:


Behalve op de zwembaddagen, toen deze:


Bij terugkomst gewisseld naar deze, die nu op een bruine teju-band zit:


En vandaag deze:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Dees vandaag:


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer de Orient. Toch weer even aan de gang houden.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag opa's klokje weer eens om.


----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer de Orient.


----------



## Martin_B

De beijing, nu op een donkerbruine Di-modell Lizzard. Toch nog niet helemaal wat ik zoek:think:


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> De beijing, nu op een donkerbruine Di-modell Lizzard. Toch nog niet helemaal wat ik zoek:think:


Op de Orient staat die kleur leuk, maar dat kan door de kleur van de kast komen. Misschien staat iets lichters beter.

Hier wordt vandaag de blauwe Ruhla uitgelaten. (op een hema bandje, incl kauwwerk van de hond)


----------



## Martin_B

T_I said:


> Op de Orient staat die kleur leuk, maar dat kan door de kleur van de kast komen. Misschien staat iets lichters beter.


Ik denk dat het donkere bruin inderdaad beter bij een goudkleur past. Misschien toch wat shuffelen. (Of nog meer bandjes kopen natuurlijk ;-))


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> (Of nog meer bandjes kopen natuurlijk ;-))


Of horloges head-only de deur uit doen. :-d (Maar meer bandjes is leuker)


----------



## Shadowjack

Vandaag begonnen met deze aanwinst van vorige week: Swiss Legend Trimix Diver rose goud (aanleiding van mijn 'tirade' over het global shipping program van eBay). Hij stond al een hele tijd op mijn wannahave lijst en dacht hem nog net op tijd gekocht te hebben (de voorraad schijnt op te raken), maar helaas bleek bij aankomst dat ze bij Swiss Legend hebben lopen klooien door het movement te vervangen, ISA ipv ETA (betekent dat ze inderdaad door de voorraad heen zijn). Daardoor zag de dial lay-out er ook ineens heel anders uit dan wat ik dacht gekocht te hebben. De verkoper ken ik, die had (nog) niks door van het truukje bij SL dus hij heeft meteen een gedeeltelijke refund gedaan, maar ik heb het wel gehad met dit merk als dat zo door gaat. Voorheen altijd prima klokjes, deze op zich ook maar niet wat ik precies voor ogen had...

Anywayz, niet meer zeuren, plaatjes!!










Op de achtergrond wat vintage handopwindertjes, komen die ook eens in beeld (je moet er sowieso elke dag ff aan draaien hè :-d oops, die ene staat volgens mij stil!)










Als m'n rug het toestaat zo even de deur uit met de nieuwste aanwinst om, G-Shock GA-200SPR-1AER, een limited edition (en deze is ECHT limited, dit was zowat het laatste exemplaar dat ik in NL kon krijgen bij een normale shop en voor de normale prijs).

Precies afgedrukt om 13.13:13 en met de 2e tijdzone op MAD b-)










'It's About Time' - Samenwerkingsverband met Supra schoenen ivm 30-jarig bestaan van G-Shock en hoewel ik naast m'n horloges ook een aardige verzameling sneakers heb staan ben ik niet zo kapot van Supra (ik noem het 'Bieber' schoenen), heb meer Nike/Air Jordan, Adidas, Etnies, Puma, Reebok maar vooral veel Converse! Misschien probeer ik toch een paar op de kop te tikken om het 'Anniversary' setje compleet te maken. Is wel zo leuk en het geeft het geheel wat extra verzamelwaarde ook ;o)



















Zwart met rood doet het hier altijd goed... maar de andere reden waarom ik deze MOEST hebben is hierop duidelijk te zien: het bandje!










grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## Bidle

Bandje is zeker geslaagd!!


----------



## merl

Vandaag de bfs


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer saai de Orient. (scroll maar naar boven voor n'n ploatje)


----------



## polonorte2

Vandaag de UFO...






Grtz JP


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi klokkie Martin!

Zelf deze hele week al m'n laatste aanwinst om, de Swatch Chrono in all white.
Vandaag lekker wezen hardlopen in de regen. Heb nog een grote trainingsachterstand maar wil graag in de tweede week van oktober een half marathonnetje gaan doen. Deze keer met veel minder training en veel meer gewicht (+15 kg is conservatief geschat) dan bij de hele in 2010 maar ach. Meedoen is belangrijker dan winnen zullen we maar zeggen ;-)


----------



## polonorte2

Vandaag nog een Seiko...


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de oorzaak van mijn duurste aanschaf ;-)



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Nu een andere SeaGull:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Glenn-BE

Voor mij de Speedmaster op oud staal, 1171.



















Groet, Glenn


----------



## T_I

Vandaag het kleintje.








.


----------



## T_I

Gisteren aan het einde van de dag weer heel even de Fossil om gehad.










Ging helaas nog steeds niet goed. Dat wordt blijvend bij quartz uit de buurt blijven. :-(
Ach ja, genoeg ander spul.

Voor de laatste uurtjes snel even de 7 om.









En vandaag... de Orient.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer de Luch om met 'vergaderdagje' als excuus. (en omdat ik one handers gewoon leuk vindt)


----------



## T_I

Het begint een monoloog te worden. Is iedereen horlogeloos?

Vandaag weer de Orient.


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Het begint een monoloog te worden. Is iedereen horlogeloos?
> 
> Vandaag weer de Orient.


Nope, maar heb niet overal foto's van,....en daarnaast post ik eigenlijk enkel als ik wissel en belangrijker nog,.... als ik eraan denk. ;-)


Minerva Heritage 15 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Ik wissel dagelijks. (iets met een automaat die ik niet kan opwinden)

BTW Leuke Minerva.


----------



## Shadowjack

T_I said:


> Het begint een monoloog te worden. Is iedereen horlogeloos?
> 
> Vandaag weer de Orient.


Niet bepaald horlogeloos hier maar ik draag niet echt veel de laatste tijd. Zit nog steeds thuis met rugklachten, klaag niet snel maar na 5 weken begin ik het wel lichtelijk zat te worden.... komt wel weer goed, we houden de moed er in o|

Gister kwam ik het topic 'mugshots' tegen in het G-Shock gedeelte (zie hier) en vanochtend sloeg ineens de verveling toe. Dusdanig geïnspireerd door de 5 jaar oude! laatste post daar heb ik 5 G-shocks plus nog wat Casio's bij elkaar geraapt om letterlijk met veel pijn en moeite een eigen plaatje te maken en de boel daar wat wakker te schudden.

Is wellicht een beetje off-topic hier maar feit is dat ik deze Casio's vandaag 'gedragen' heb:

5 x G-Shock, een 'Marlin' MDV-106, een Edifice EQW-M1100C-1AER met nieuwe RVS band (speciaal aangeschaft), plus een Baby-G achtig model van m'n vriendin om de rest een beetje op z'n plek te houden aan die gitaarhals...

Gewoon een beetje dollen voor de foto (leve de self-timer en het statief!). Niet aan Opsporing Verzocht doorgeven hè! b-)










Ben nu wel de rest van de dag uitgeschakeld dus veel verder dan dit bericht tikken op de PC zal ik niet meer komen... laat staan de zooi opruimen!

grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## T_I

Beterschap. Ik ken het geneuzel van dusdanig lang thuis zitten dat je wel weer eens de deur uit wil. (bij mij meestal na 2 dagen, helaas moest ik vorig jaar 9 maanden in de mand  )


----------



## Shadowjack

T_I said:


> Beterschap. Ik ken het geneuzel van dusdanig lang thuis zitten dat je wel weer eens de deur uit wil. (bij mij meestal na 2 dagen, helaas moest ik vorig jaar 9 maanden in de mand  )


Thanks! Kan wel wat beterschap gebruiken ;o)


----------



## MHe225

Shadowjack said:


> Thanks! Kan wel wat beterschap gebruiken ;o)


Heel veel beterschap van hiero dan.

Net als Bidle post ik eigenlijk niet als ik nog steeds hetzelfde horloge draag als in mijn laatste post. Voor mij nog steeds de Portuguese Auto. Ik heb deze ook meegenomen op mijn snelle trip naar Noorwegen. Klinkt niet zo indrukwekkend voor jullie, echter als je in Houston begint en ook weer eindigt is het toch 'n wat ander verhaal dan voor jullie. Moet bekennen dat ik wel een klein beetje het eind in de bek heb: zon'n 10 uur slaap in 3 nachten is voor mij ontoereikend.
Oslo is trouwens een mooie stad; het is mij gelukt 2x te gaan hardlopen en zodoende heb ik toch een beetje sfeer kunnen proeven en idee kunnen krijgen hoe Oslo uitziet.

Prettig weekend allemaal.
Ron


----------



## Glenn-BE

Inderdaad beterschap kerel!

Ik voor deze avond mij. Tudor 7928 op vintage leer!

Zijn er hier bij Kaliber2010 nog liefhebbers van deze oude beukers? 










Groet, Glenn


----------



## T_I

Verjaardag binnen de familie, dus vandaag opa's horloge weer om.


----------



## Bidle

Om de monoloog gelijk maar weer te onderbreken: ;-)


Minerva Heritage 12 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Glenn-BE

T_I said:


> Verjaardag binnen de familie, dus vandaag opa's horloge weer om.


Mooi kerel! Daar heb ik respect voor. 

Ik heb nog een oude Pontiac die mijn grootvader droeg de laatste jaren. Alleen loopt het uurwerk niet meer, moet ik eens laten herstellen en dan kan het ook worden gedragen bij familiegelegenheden.










Groet, Glenn


----------



## merl

Beterschap!
Vandaag deze.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag mag de Ascot weer even uit de doos.


----------



## Martin_B

Tja, ik ben zelf de laatste tijd ook nauwelijks thuis. Overal druk, maar wel op de goede manier (veel werk, veel ondernemen). Dus gauw weer een plaatje van wat ik nu draag:


Groeten,
Martin


----------



## T_I

Die wil ik ook nog eens vangen. Ik heb bedacht dat ik wel een mechanische chrono in de collectie wil en de kleurstelling is wel erg leuk.


----------



## Bidle

De Seagull is wel een aanrader, heb hem hier ook. Zou hem eigenlijk vaker moeten dragen.

Voor mij vandaag eerst een Casio om de tijden van het smoken bij te houden:



Daarna deze Minerva Heritage:


----------



## Glenn-BE

Mijn geleefde Seiko 6309 voor vandaag!










Groet, Glenn


----------



## MHe225

Geen foto - donkerblauw pak, overhemd, stropdas, Portuguese Automatic .... you get the picture (in goed Nederlands). 
Was eerder vandaag naar een crematie "ceremonie". Ook al betrof het een oude man, het blijft triest en moeilijk voor de achterblijvers. Als je dan een beetje steun kunt betekenen, offer ik graag een halve dag op.

De outfit is nu heel anders: korte broek, t-shirt, geen schoenen. Maar wel hetzelfde horloge ;-)
Werk ze allemaal morgen; wij genieten van Labor Day (wat ironisch genoeg een vrije dag oplevert).

Ron


----------



## Bidle

Dat zijn idd de mindere momenten in het leven.

Net mijn horloge voor aankomende week uitgezocht. Het gaat onderstaande Oris worden.


Oris BC3 Regulator 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Glenn-BE

Bidle said:


> Dat zijn idd de mindere momenten in het leven.
> 
> Net mijn horloge voor aankomende week uitgezocht. Het gaat onderstaande Oris worden.
> 
> 
> Oris BC3 Regulator 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Mooi!

Groet, Glenn


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer de Orient. Plaatje is vast nog wel ergens te vinden. (het wordt tijd voor verse foto's  )


----------



## 104RS

Vandaag teruggekomen van vakantie uit zuid-Spanje. 
Eigenlijk vrij weinig om mijn pols gehad, wat eigenlijk zelden voorkomt wanneer ik gewoon "thuis" ben.
Alleen 's avonds af en toe mijn Parnis-beater-chronograaf omdat ik de rest wilde sparen van zand en andere ellende.
Daarnaast had ik simpelweg geen zin had om er meerdere mee te nemen ;-)

Helaas moest ik wel een flinke deuk in mijn auto (die thuis was gebleven) constateren bij thuiskomst, daar baal ik toch wel even van. 
Uiteraard zonder ook maar enig spoor van de verantwoordelijke.
Ook heb ik een paar dagen geleden nog even een flink gekneusde teen opgelopen waardoor ik mank loop, maar verder een hele mooie vakantie gehad!

Morgen begint het "gewone leven" weer, dat zal wel weer even wennen zijn.


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Vandaag teruggekomen van vakantie uit zuid-Spanje.
> Eigenlijk vrij weinig om mijn pols gehad, wat eigenlijk zelden voorkomt wanneer ik gewoon "thuis" ben.
> Alleen 's avonds af en toe mijn Parnis-beater-chronograaf omdat ik de rest wilde sparen van zand en andere ellende.
> Daarnaast had ik simpelweg geen zin had om er meerdere mee te nemen ;-)
> 
> Helaas moest ik wel een flinke deuk in mijn auto (die thuis was gebleven) constateren bij thuiskomst, daar baal ik toch wel even van.
> Uiteraard zonder ook maar enig spoor van de verantwoordelijke.
> Ook heb ik een paar dagen geleden nog even een flink gekneusde teen opgelopen waardoor ik mank loop, maar verder een hele mooie vakantie gehad!
> 
> Morgen begint het "gewone leven" weer, dat zal wel weer even wennen zijn.


Goed dat je een fijne vakantie hebt gehad. Zonde van de deuk,.....vroeger waren we verbaasd als er geen briefje bij zat. Nu is het andersom! Sterkte met de teen. 
Voordat je het weet ben je, helaas, weer gewend aan het 'gewone' leven. Wellicht ergens maar goed ook. 

Hier morgen weer de Oris, toch een fijn horloge. Door de 'normale' kastvorm een echte favoriet:


Oris BC3 Regulator 06.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

En later op de dag mag ik deze even om:

Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 14 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Welkom terug 104RS. Vervelend van die deuk. Heaas is dat tegenwoordig 'normaal' in Nederland.

Hier vandaag de blauwe Ruhla weer om.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> En later op de dag mag ik deze even om:
> 
> Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 14 by Bidle, on Flickr


Ohh, da's toch wel één van de mooiste horloges die er bestaan,IMO 

Voor mij sinds gistermiddag deze:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## 104RS

Die PP Nautilus.... ik ga er verder niet eens veel woorden aan vuil maken maar wauw wat een klok!
De Oris duiker vind ik ook erg gaaf, ik vind vooral de opzet van de wijzerplaat erg bijzonder, de uren en minuten apart weergegeven.

Na een half jaar voor het eerst weer mijn Scuba Dude om, de eerste dag dat ik hem droeg toen hij binnenkwam was ik direct de bezel verloren. Sindsdien heb ik heb dan ook niet meer gedragen. 
Inmiddels heb ik een nieuwe (andere) bezel binnen gekregen en daarom maar weer eens om de pols vandaag.


----------



## Bidle

Mooie combo weer met die band!! Vind de bezel ook erg geslaagd.


----------



## T_I

Weer een dagje wat anders om gehad, dus weer de Orient.










Toch eens vaker overdag 1 horloge en 's avonds de orient, dan blijft ie ook op spanning.


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag


----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Dit blijft stiekem toch wel erg mooi hoor! Kon vorige week ook een oude Date-Just uit mijn bouwjaar kopen. Helemaal compleet enkel ik twijfelde te veel.


----------



## 104RS

View attachment 1211593


----------



## T_I

Gezien de verwachte warmte vandaag draag ik zo min mogelijk.









Weg met al die overbodige wijzers. b-)


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag kon het nog even:


Patek Nautilus 5711 25 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Gezien de verwachte warmte vandaag draag ik zo min mogelijk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weg met al die overbodige wijzers. b-)


Moet nog steeds wennen aan z'n Remi, maar vind ze niet verkeerd! Wat voor band heb je erop?


----------



## Shadowjack

Voor het eerst in weken echt de deur uit geweest, opnieuw 'uitgevlogen' zeg maar, dus iets in pilotenstijl leek me wel gepast.










Grtzzz

.=SJ=-.


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Moet nog steeds wennen aan z'n Remi, maar vind ze niet verkeerd! Wat voor band heb je erop?


Een goedkope van de rikketik (1 hele euro)















Links nog met de originele band, rechts met de nieuwe. (of boven/onder, afhankelijk van de breedte van je browser  )
Ik had 'm om vorig jaar en kon meteen kijken of ie erbij zou passen. Ik vind de combinatie erg geslaagd met dit bandje. (nu naar iets flexibeler op jacht)

Bij thuiskomst bleek ook m'n Cjiaba binnen te zijn. Dus meteen om. (voor het laatste uurtje van de dag)


----------



## GeneH

Uiteraard persoonlijke smaak, maar het linkse bandje oogt mijn inziens veel mooier dan het rechtse.

Een bruin lederen bandje zoals dit hieronder geniet dan meer mijn voorkeur.


----------



## Bidle

Het bandje hierboven vind ik ook het mooier. Ben dan wel iemand met een sterke voorkeur voor bruine banden! Zo heb ik op mijn BigPilot ook een bruine band laten zetten van het vorige model ipv de standaard zwarte croc.


IWC Big Pilot 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC Big Pilot 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

vandaag deze


----------



## GeneH

dus T.I, je weet wat je te doen staat aankomend weekend!


----------



## T_I

GeneH said:


> Uiteraard persoonlijke smaak, maar het linkse bandje oogt mijn inziens veel mooier dan het rechtse.


Ik heb het niet op glimmende bandjes, zeker niet als ze met 1 dag dragen al uit elkaar beginnen te vallen.



GeneH said:


> Een bruin lederen bandje zoals dit hieronder geniet dan meer mijn voorkeur.


Die past ook erg mooi bij het horloge.



GeneH said:


> dus T.I, je weet wat je te doen staat aankomend weekend!


Yup, wagen nalopen, uitlaat demonteren van een sloper, samen met een achterbumper en daarna, indien tijd over, monteren op m'n dagelijkse wagen. :-d


----------



## GeneH

haha, ook een bezigheid


----------



## T_I

Ach ja, je bespaard er best wel wat mee door het onderhoud zelf te doen. Kan je jezelf tracteren op leuke dingen...

BTW 3x raden wat ik vandaag om had.


----------



## merl

deze vandaag


----------



## Dale Vito

Fijn weekend!


----------



## T_I

Vandaag begonnen met de klusklok.










Bij thuiskomst toch maar even de Orient weer om.


----------



## MHe225

Het begint een beetje eentonig te worden hier - nog steeds hetzelfde combo:









Moet dus nodig weer eens wisselen. Ben voornemens dit weekend naar 'n nieuwe aanwinst te switchen - hopelijk werkt het weer voldoende mee zodat ik een paar plaatjes kan schieten (zon, goed licht, u kent dat wel).
Wat ook wel afgezaagd begint te worden: we hebben hier last van 'n oplopend regen tekort en grote droogte. Hoe kan het dan dat ik de laatste 8x dat ik met de motor ben wezen rijden, 5x zeiknat geregend ben? Vandaag ook weer. Mijn all-weather pak van Clover ('96) is al lang niet meer waterdicht .... Desondanks erg leuk getuft.

Prettig weekend allemaal,
Ron


----------



## merl

eerder vandaag deze









nu deze


----------



## EricSW

Mijn nieuwe aanwinst vandaag, Oris Aquis Depth Gauge:


----------



## Martin_B

Na een druk weekeinde met veel familaire verplichtingen (waardoor een nieuwe aanwinst, meer straks in een ander topic) waarin de 1601 is omgebleven, heb ik vanmorgen pas weer eens een ander horloge om gedaan.
Deze lag al lang eenzaam in een kistje, dus mocht vandaag weer eens mee.



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

De Cjiaba mag weer even naar buiten.


----------



## EricSW

Deze natuurlijk weer:


----------



## basgos

En de eerste post van een student (23) die fanatiek is geworden wat betreft horloges! Gisteren even bij Amsterdam Vintage Watches wezen loeren. Wat een mooie horloges, met een nog fijnere ambiance.. Nog net een brug te ver, maar je moet toch ergens naar uit kunnen kijken?! Bij deze het horloge die ik vandaag heb gedragen - en tevens vandaag binnen heb gekregen. Een Citizen AT2060-52E. Heel gaaf. Erg blij mee!


----------



## GeneH

Welkom!

Zeer mooie Citizen, één van de mooiere die er bestaan mijn inziens.


----------



## Martin_B

basgos said:


> En de eerste post van een student (23) die fanatiek is geworden wat betreft horloges! Gisteren even bij Amsterdam Vintage Watches wezen loeren. Wat een mooie horloges, met een nog fijnere ambiance.. Nog net een brug te ver, maar je moet toch ergens naar uit kunnen kijken?! Bij deze het horloge die ik vandaag heb gedragen - en tevens vandaag binnen heb gekregen. Een Citizen AT2060-52E. Heel gaaf. Erg blij mee!


Ook namens mij Welkom en gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe Citizen :-!

Voor mij vandaag de WUS Dual Crown:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Weer een dagje met de Orient.










Het blijft een heerlijk horloge.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag mag de Tusal mee.


----------



## Bidle

Zo eindelijk weer even terug in Nederland,.... Heb de Ingenieur om op staal:


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> .... Moet dus nodig weer eens wisselen. Ben voornemens dit weekend naar 'n nieuwe aanwinst te switchen - hopelijk werkt het weer voldoende mee zodat ik een paar plaatjes kan schieten (zon, goed licht, u kent dat wel) .....


Belofte maakt schuld en dus, sinds zaterdag: Ingenieur op leer









Meer info en plaatjes in de laatste aanwinst draad.
Ron


----------



## EricSW

Ivm met aanhoudende regenval mijn nieuwe aanwinst op rubberen laarzen...haha


----------



## T_I

Die ziet er zo erg leuk uit. (Ik heb iets met blauwe dials)
Mocht het niet gaan lukken met de Kemmner (Roland reageert erg traag), dan misschien toch maar wat leuke kleine klokjes vangen.

Vandaag begonnen met de Orient.









Even de Cjiaba om.









Daarna wat gespeeld met bandjes (uitgewisseld tussen de Cjiaba en de Luch)

Origineel (van de Cjiaba)









Gewisseld









Leuk om te weten dat ze bij beide passen, maar bij beide staat een minder glimmend bandje beter.
Binnenkort even shoppen, eerste bij de Hema. (hebben een leuk bandje, kijken of de stijl bevalt voor ik er meer aan ga uitgeven dan een paar euro ;-))

Maar nu de Luch ivm vergaderingen.


----------



## Shadowjack

@T_I, leuk he met bandjes spelen en uitproberen, ik doe dat ook vaak ;o)

@basgos: welkom!

De nieuwe dag is nog maar net begonnen maar ik zet nu mijn 'wat draag je vandaag' vast neer, leve de voorpret! Over een paar uur zit ik in de Thalys, met m'n vriendin de komende dagen Parijs ff onveilig maken. Nou liep ik al een week te denken welke klokjes ik mee zou nemen, gister zag ik ineens het licht, naar aanleiding van onderstaande ervaring.

De vorige keer in Parijs wilden we gaan kijken bij La Montre Du Marais aan de Rue de la Verrerie. In tegenstelling tot Galeries Lafayette (waar alles wat een beetje merk is een eigen stand heeft) is 't een klein sjofel winkeltje maar wel mooie horloges, Offshore Limited, U-Boot, Welder en meer van die aparte moderne dingen. Ik was ook gewoon nieuwsgierig...

We lagen netjes op koers in dat doolhof daar toen we langs een sneakershop liepen. OK, mooi, even kijken. Uur later ieder met twee paar sneakers weer de winkel uit, MAAR helaas via de verkeerde uitgang en dus ook in de verkeerde richting afgeslagen! Nog steeds denkend dat we recht op die klokkenshop aanliepen hebben we zowat de hele Rue St.Honoré afgelopen tot we ineens bij Louvre des Antiquaires tot ons positieven kwamen, er klopt iets niet. Louvre des Antiques is héél erg mooi en kan ik iedereen aanraden maar het was niet ons doel! Omgekeerd en uiteindelijk 10 minuten voor sluitingstijd nog even bij Montres de Marais binnen kunnen kijken.

Ben daar drie dingen wijzer van geworden: 1) het mooiste model van Offshore Limited heb ik al, 2) voor die andere dingen zou ik echt geen 1000 euro of meer neertellen al had ik het 3 x in de zak, en 3) een goede navigatie is onontbeerlijk in dat stukje van Parijs.

Met die zaken in het achterhoofd gisteravond in een helder moment besloten wat ik mee ga nemen.

Omdat ik geen zin heb in een torenhoge telefoonrekening voor mobiele navigatie in het buitenland begin ik met een G-Shock met KOMPAS!










Complementair en voor de afwisseling: een Timex Intelligent Quartz met KOMPAS!










Mochten die kompassen alsnog niet helpen heb ik dit speelgoedje in de koffer gegooid:










Een achteruitkijkspiegel! :-d

Wij zullen echt niet meer de verkeerde kant oplopen nu, hoe je het ook bekijkt... 'going forward in reverse' b-)

Deze keer gaan we dan ook op sneakerjacht, dan vinden we vanzelf wel een horloge of twee ;o) dus mochten we iets moois tegen het lijf lopen dat tikt (en het is geen bom) dan zien jullie het vanzelf wel verschijnen hier....

grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## MHe225

Ha ha - grappenmaker. Veel plezier in Parijs en we zien vanzelf wel als je weer boven water komt .....
Thalys is een buitengewoon comfortabele manier om naar Parijs te gaan - heb ik ook een paar keer gedaan. Daar kan 'n vliegtuig niet tegen op.

Groetjes,
Ron


----------



## Bidle

Mooi opgeschreven; veel plezier daar in Parijs!


----------



## EricSW

Deskdiving vandaag...


----------



## T_I

Shadowjack said:


> @T_I, leuk he met bandjes spelen en uitproberen, ik doe dat ook vaak ;o)


Ik heb er nooit het nut van ingezien en eigenlijk nog niet. Alleen gaat het bandje van de Cjiaba het vast niet lang uithouden. (een hema bandje is al duurder dan het gehele horloge) Ik weet nu in elk geval wel dat ik niet voor iets glanzends moet gaan.

BTW vandaag is de Orient mee. (zie top van deze page  )


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Ik heb er nooit het nut van ingezien en eigenlijk nog niet. Alleen gaat het bandje van de Cjiaba het vast niet lang uithouden. (een hema bandje is al duurder dan het gehele horloge) Ik weet nu in elk geval wel dat ik niet voor iets glanzends moet gaan.
> 
> BTW vandaag is de Orient mee. (zie top van deze page  )


Het hele horloge gebeuren gaat toch ook niet over het 'nut er in zien'!? Het is gewoon leuk.

Hier nog steeds de Ingenieur:

IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Het hele horloge gebeuren gaat toch ook niet over het 'nut er in zien'!? Het is gewoon leuk.


Ach ja, dat ga ik vandaag dan maar eens testen. De Cjiaba is om en gaat mee de Hema in om een bandje (of 2) te vangen die er leuk bij staat.









Wordt wel grof investeren, gezien de prijs van het horloge.  (Ik blijf me verbazen over de kwaliteit voor deze prijs)


----------



## merl

vandaag deze








om mijn Sumo en mijn Somes op de bus te doen. Beiden verkocht, nu weer op zoek naar iets leuks.


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Bidle

Bijna overal gepost, maar vergeet ik het hier,....... Vandaag mocht deze om.


Minerva vintage ~1960 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag de prachtig lopende Tourbillon van Chinese origine


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Bijna overal gepost, maar vergeet ik het hier,....... Vandaag mocht deze om.


Die had ik nog niet eerder gezien, prachtig! Die doorleefde wijzerplaat staat hem erg goed :-!

Ik draag vandaag mijn Enicar:




Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Vandaag eens een hele dag met de Cjiaba en de nieuwe Hema band. eens kijken of die band wat minder stug wordt.


----------



## MHe225

Nog steeds de VC Ingenieur Laureus Edition - het blijft een geweldig (mooi) horloge. Nieuwe foto dan maar:









En de achterkant blijf ik toch ook wel erg leuk vinden (ook een nieuwe foto):









Ben benieuwd of het van het weekend lukt weer eens te switchen. Toen ik mijn Portuguese nieuw had, heb ik die 3 maanden ononderbroken gedragen .....

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij deze titanium Alpha vandaag:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Vandaag het horloge van opa weer om. Met de Orient, Luch en Cjiaba kreeg die te weinig polstijd.


----------



## T_I

Begonnen met de Orient. (weer even opwinden)









Daarna vanwege vergaderingen over naar de Luch.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag op de laatste dag voor de vakantie de Ascot Salvatore.


----------



## Martin_B

BeijHai:

Met die fijne achterkant:


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> BeijHai:
> 
> Met die fijne achterkant:


Blijft een leuk horloge! Zo leuk zelfs dat ik er af en toe naar zoek.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Blijft een leuk horloge! Zo leuk zelfs dat ik er af en toe naar zoek.


Oef ... word jij Martin's tweede Beihai slachtoffer?









Misschien moet ik van het weekend hier maar naar toe switchen :think:
Ron


----------



## T_I

Ik vind 'm ook erg leuk, maar heb helaas het budget niet.

Vandaag de Orient om. Moet weer wat polstijd hebben om opgewonden te worden. (Dat is wel jammer, het enige dat ik mis aan het horloge, de handmatig opwind optie)


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Ik vind 'm ook erg leuk, maar heb helaas het budget niet.
> 
> Vandaag de Orient om. Moet weer wat polstijd hebben om opgewonden te worden. (Dat is wel jammer, het enige dat ik mis aan het horloge, de handmatig opwind optie)


Volgens mij wil je het budget niet vrij maken, omdat je nog veel andere hobbies hebt! ;-)

Vandaag 

Panerai Radiomir 292 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Misschien moet ik van het weekend hier maar naar toe switchen :think:


Zoals gezegd: van rechts naar links









Snelle foto, dus met (hinderlijke) reflecties :-(
Prettig weekend allemaal.

Ron

PS - ik ga er geen raadsel van maken; de oplettende kijker heeft natuurlijk meteen gezien dat beide horloges aan een origineel donkerblauw krokodillen-leren bandje van IWC zitten


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Volgens mij wil je het budget niet vrij maken, omdat je nog veel andere hobbies hebt! ;-)


Ik zou willen dat dat kon, loon achteruitgangen tijdens teveel onvrijwillige baanwissels, daarop volgende 0 lijnen en lastenverzwaringen hebben alle hobby's nagenoeg stil gelegd. Zelfs de auto's zijn dit jaar nog niet gewassen. Ach ja, we leven nog en hobby's zijn maar hobby's.

Vandaag de 7 om, wordt weer een klusdag. (distributie moet elke 80k km, dus na 97k km toch maar doen zo vlak voor de eerste vakantie in 5 jaar)


----------



## Bidle

Omega 1954 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## 104RS

z


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Blijft een leuk horloge! Zo leuk zelfs dat ik er af en toe naar zoek.


Hoef je niet ver voor te zoeken hoor ;-)
Beijing Beihai limited edition SB18 manual hand-winding mechanical wach

Er is trouwens ook een automatische versie van. Het uurwerk is iets minder mooi, maar een automaat van 8.9mm dik is wel gaaf. Persoonlijk vind ik alleen de datum jammer, maar daar denken veel mensen anders over.
Beijing Beihai T18 dress watch ultra thin high frequency automatic movement

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## 104RS

Vandaag mijn enige niet-mechanische horloge:


----------



## Martin_B

104RS said:


> Vandaag mijn enige niet-mechanische horloge:


Volgens mij is het batterijtje leeg, want ik zie niks


----------



## 104RS

Martin_B said:


> Volgens mij is het batterijtje leeg, want ik zie niks


Haha, scherpe opmerking.
Bij deze moet hij gewoon werken:


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Haha, scherpe opmerking.
> Bij deze moet hij gewoon werken:


Hij doet het ik zie de kleine secondenwijzer lopen!


----------



## T_I

De Ascot Salvatore mag weer mee vandaag.


----------



## Dixit

Vandaag een prachtige zomerse dag, dus maar een zomers horloge. Een Vostok Amphiba 060 (hooded lugs) 007 (wijzerplaat met verhoogde indices en Engelstalig opschrift) in Vostok-blauw.


----------



## Martin_B

vandaag een vintage dagje:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Martin_B

Nolex vandaag:






Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Shadowjack

Terug van weggeweest, de oogst in Parijs was goed maar na thuiskomst flink grieperig, fantastisch weer overal...hmmm NOT!, dus nu al een goeie week in de lappenmand (when it rains, it pours). Uitgebreid foto's maken van de nieuwe aanwinsten is er dan ook nog niet van gekomen, die hebben jullie nog tegoed.

In Parijs waren we bij Chez Maman (ze hebben 2 winkeltjes in de Rue Tiquetonne), bleek dat ze onlangs nog een (vergeten?) G-Shock Sky Cockpit RAF Limited Edition verkocht hadden, 'k was net een weekje of zo te laat anders had ik hem gehad, én voor de standaard winkelprijs (!) grrr... op eBay vragen ze rustig het dubbele voor een tweedehands exemplaar.

Maar ik had de GW-A1100FC-1AER al in bestelling en die is vanochtend bezorgd, veel eerder dan verwacht. In het echt net zo mooi als op de plaatjes en filmpjes dus die gaat vandaag niet meer af b-)

Daarom; ziek of niet, dit moest ik gewoon even vastleggen. De foto kan beter maar voor nu vind ik het helemaal prima ;o)










--- snotter --- snif --- hoest ---

grtzzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## T_I

Beterschap. Ik ben m;n Orient aan het indragen. Die graag vrijdag mee op vakantie.


----------



## T_I

Om te vieren dat m'n bestelling van de Kemmner Einzieger bevestigd is (en de laatste dag voor de Orient een week lang om gaat) mag vandaag de Luch om.


----------



## Martin_B

Bij mij ook een grote ziekenboeg. Gelukkig staat de kapitein nog fier aan het rad ;-)
Vadaag deze om:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Mooi Martin,

Ik heb deze om!!!


Seagull 1963 reissue 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Vakantie!










Dus deze de hele week. Later.


----------



## Martin_B

Beijing ZhuFeng vandaag:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

vandaag mijn 65'er


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Beijing ZhuFeng vandaag .....


Bijna hetzelfde hier (niet alleen vandaag maar al de hele week):









Enne Merl, jouw Seiko blijft toch ook wel gaaf en het BOR-bandje is bonus. Mocht lijden dat Doxa en Jenny dergelijke echte BOR's uitbrengen voor hun moderne duikers.

Ron


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> Bijna hetzelfde hier (niet alleen vandaag maar al de hele week):
> 
> Enne Merl, jouw Seiko blijft toch ook wel gaaf en het BOR-bandje is bonus. Mocht lijden dat Doxa en Jenny dergelijke echte BOR's uitbrengen voor hun moderne duikers.
> 
> Ron


Dank je Ron! En dat terwijl het eerste wat ik wilde doen toen deze Seiko binnen kwam was het vervangen van de BOR. Gelukkig een kans gegeven en ben ik er nu helemaal aan gewend.

De BeiHai foto's zorgen er bijna voor dat ik spijt heb dat ik de mijne aan Martin verkocht heb.....bijna.....

Binnenkort trouwens een nieuwe aanwinst. Een bauhaus Duitse witte chrono met verzonken registers en bol plexi. Zie er zeer naar uit!


----------



## merl

Mijn Enicar vandaag op deze mooie dag


----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij het hele weekend de Lex:


----------



## MHe225

Net m'n Beihai na 'n royale week trouwe dienst 'n beetje schoongemaakt en opgepoetst en terug in het originele doosje gestopt.
Vervolgens deze opgezocht en datum & tijd goed gezet (oude foto dus) 








Ben benieuwd of ik het bij één week ga houden of misschien toch maar ietsje langer. Jullie horen het vanzelf.
Werk ze allemaal van de week en T_I, prettige vakantie).
Ron


----------



## merl




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de SeaGull omgedaan:


----------



## merl

de bfs


----------



## Martin_B

BeiHai vandaag:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

ORIS, nog steeds...


----------



## T_I

Ron, bedankt, is prima gelukt, de goede vakantie. Geen foto's van de Orient in het buitenland, iets met beperkte capaciteit op de kaartjes van 1 camera, 1 camera van te slechte kwaliteit en de laatste os tijdens de vakantie overleden. 

Vandaag de Cjiaba om.


----------



## T_I

Zo naar de Rikketik beurs met de Orient om. Eens kijken of ik een goede vlinder sluiting kan vinden voor het bandje. (of een korter bandje, deze is veel te lang)


----------



## ScreenKiller

vandaag;








een tissot t-race


----------



## T_I

Eerste werkdag na de vakantie, dus het horloge van m'n opa. (een originele harde werker)


----------



## Martin_B

Ben begonnen met de Magrette test, dus gisteren:


en vandaag:


(iPhone foto, dus niet helemaal naar mijn tevredenheid ;-) )


----------



## Joeri35

T_I said:


> Zo naar de Rikketik beurs met de Orient om. Eens kijken of ik een goede vlinder sluiting kan vinden voor het bandje. (of een korter bandje, deze is veel te lang)


Heb je deze al eens geprobeerd? 
Gold Double Push Button Butterfly Deployment Watch Bands Strap Clasp Buckle K03 | eBay

Ik heb er een paar, en deze (met dubbele push button) zitten echt significant lekkerder dan degene zonder. En voor $12.50 kan je het gewoon een keer proberen 
(Ze hebben ze in 5 verschillende kleuren, maar heb de gouden gepakt voor je Orient)


----------



## T_I

Joeri35 said:


> Heb je deze al eens geprobeerd?
> Gold Double Push Button Butterfly Deployment Watch Bands Strap Clasp Buckle K03 | eBay
> 
> Ik heb er een paar, en deze (met dubbele push button) zitten echt significant lekkerder dan degene zonder. En voor $12.50 kan je het gewoon een keer proberen
> (Ze hebben ze in 5 verschillende kleuren, maar heb de gouden gepakt voor je Orient)


Thanks, ik zal het eens proberen zodra ik een gaatje kan vinden in het budget. Na de Kemmner en het gereedschap dat ik op de rikketik heb gevangen zit ik voordit jaar 3 euro boven budget. (Maar nu kan ik een aantal te repareren horloges aanvallen)

Ik heb de seller in de ebay list gemikt.


----------



## Joeri35

T_I said:


> Thanks, ik zal het eens proberen zodra ik een gaatje kan vinden in het budget. Na de Kemmner en het gereedschap dat ik op de rikketik heb gevangen zit ik voordit jaar 3 euro boven budget. (Maar nu kan ik een aantal te repareren horloges aanvallen)
> 
> Ik heb de seller in de ebay list gemikt.


Als je haar een mailtje stuurt krijg je vaak een betere prijs (10%-15% korting of zo), maar dan wel buiten ebay om. Dus geen buyer production, maar ik heb al zo vaak bij Zhuoleistore besteld dat ik ze vertrouw.

Succes met repareren! Wil ik ook nog een keer doen, maar ik heb niet zo'n geduld, en heb ervaren dat dat niet zo'n handige eigenschap is als je een horloge open maakt haha


----------



## 104RS




----------



## T_I

Bedankt voor de tip.

Ik ben nu deze uitdaging aan het oplossen (als ik wete hoe het er exact in moet)










Het balanswiel lag op een gegeven moment los in het horloge. (leuke eerste klus, rest werkt namelijk)

Vandaag overigens de Orient om, om maar on-topic te blijven.


----------



## Joeri35

On topic is goed 

Voor mij een keertje de soki sub:


----------



## T_I

De Ascot Salvatore wordt weer uitgelaten.


----------



## Runaque

De Kisai Spider is het vandaag geworden, misschien ook omdat hij juist is afgeleverd! 😎










Het uur op de foto is 12:44.


----------



## Martin_B

De hele week al deze:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Hij's leuk voor een diver. Ik ben benieuwd hoe ie draagt. :-d


----------



## 104RS




----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Orient. Ik wilde wisselen met de Luch (overleg dagje), maar vergeten. Iets te veel nieuwe ontwikkelingen dat m'n werkgever betreft. (Ik zit in de OR)










Vandaag voor het eerst de 'beroemde' rolex in het echt gezien met die blauw/rode rand... ik vond 'm in het echt nog lelijker dan op foto's. (echt mijn smaak niet, vooral dat vergrootglas boven de datum, yuck)


----------



## T_I

Vandaag in de herkansing de Luch.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag even afwisselen met de BeiHai:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl




----------



## T_I

Gisteren een sleuteldag van de Volvo 700 vereniging, en dus de 7 om.










Vandaag de Orient weer, 2 dagen niet gedragen, dus stond deze stil. (wel jammer dat handmatig opwinden niet kan)


----------



## 104RS

T_I said:


> Gisteren een sleuteldag van de Volvo 700 vereniging, en dus de 7 om.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandaag de Orient weer, 2 dagen niet gedragen, dus stond deze stil. (wel jammer dat handmatig opwinden niet kan)


Ik snapte je eerdere opmerkingen ook al niet helemaal over het niet kunnen opwinden en daarom niet dragen.
Al mijn automaten kan je met de hand opwinden, alleen doe ik dat nooit. Ik zet ze gewoon op tijd en doe ze om mijn pols?

Trouwens, welke Volvo uit de 700 serie heb je?


----------



## ViktorV

merl said:


>


Wauw.. prachtige klok


----------



## ViktorV

En dit draag ik sinds vrijdag


----------



## merl

ViktorV said:


> En dit draag ik sinds vrijdag
> 
> View attachment 1250276


Dank je en gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe aanwinst! Erg mooi.


----------



## MHe225

Heb de IWC Mark XVI uiteindelijk precies 2 weken omgehouden, maar nu dan toch weer eens tijd voor wat anders. 
De Mark XVI mist de 3 en veelvouden van 3, dus besloten om nu dan een horloge met alleen 3 en veelvouden van 3 op de wijzerplaat, om te gespen. Saillant (frappant?) detail is dat beide horloges een diameter van 39 mm hebben:









Werk ze allemaal van de week.
Ron

PS - Viktor: inderdaad een hele mooie aanwinst. Wens je veel (draag)plezier van jouw Seamaster Pro.


----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> Ik snapte je eerdere opmerkingen ook al niet helemaal over het niet kunnen opwinden en daarom niet dragen.


Het is niet kunnen opwinden, daarom om de dag dragen.



104RS said:


> Al mijn automaten kan je met de hand opwinden, alleen doe ik dat nooit. Ik zet ze gewoon op tijd en doe ze om mijn pols?


De Orient kan ik dus niet opwinden, die koppeling zit er niet in. (helaas) Anders eens bij Orient navragen of dat zo wel hoort. (geen handleiding)



104RS said:


> Trouwens, welke Volvo uit de 700 serie heb je?


Het kluswerk was aan de 940 (dagelijkse suffe sedan), de 7's die ik heb zijn 1 '90 740 station (wordt gesloopt, was m'n oude dagelijkse wagen), 1 '87 760 sedan en 2x '86 780 (al zou de oudste ook wel eens een '85 kunnen zijn)

Vandaag voor de verandering de Cjiaba om.


----------



## Martin_B

Sinds dit weekend de Rolex weer eens om:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dimer

Speedy


----------



## 104RS

T_I said:


> Het is niet kunnen opwinden, daarom om de dag dragen.
> 
> De Orient kan ik dus niet opwinden, die koppeling zit er niet in. (helaas) Anders eens bij Orient navragen of dat zo wel hoort. (geen handleiding)
> 
> Het kluswerk was aan de 940 (dagelijkse suffe sedan), de 7's die ik heb zijn 1 '90 740 station (wordt gesloopt, was m'n oude dagelijkse wagen), 1 '87 760 sedan en 2x '86 780 (al zou de oudste ook wel eens een '85 kunnen zijn)
> 
> Vandaag voor de verandering de Cjiaba om.


Ik bedoelde dat hij niet opgewonden hoeft te zijn om hem te kunnen dragen? Als je hem gewoon op tijd zet en om doet zal hij zich vanzelf wel opwinden.
Leuk spul wel die oude Volvo's, blijkbaar ben ik dus niet de enige die naast horloges gek van (oude) auto's is!


----------



## Runaque

Kisai Spider.










Het uur op het uurwerk is 20:16.


----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> Ik bedoelde dat hij niet opgewonden hoeft te zijn om hem te kunnen dragen? Als je hem gewoon op tijd zet en om doet zal hij zich vanzelf wel opwinden.


Het is wel handig als ie blijft lopen, de weekdag verzetten gaat helaas ook niet.



104RS said:


> Leuk spul wel die oude Volvo's, blijkbaar ben ik dus niet de enige die naast horloges gek van (oude) auto's is!


Dat zie je vaker, ik ben gek op het jaren 80 spul en een paar jaren 70 wagens. Hoeking vind ik leuk. (vandaar de 7's)

Vandaag is de Orient weer om










en zodadelijk wissel ik deze met de Luch.










Edit: kleine wijziging, de Luch gaat mee, maar dan met het Hema bandje met het witte stiksel.










Ik vind het bij de Luch toch beter passen dan bij de Cjiaba.


----------



## EricSW

Na iets langer dan een maand de ORIS om de pols te hebben gehad (record!) nu deze:


----------



## ScreenKiller

netjes ( jaloers :S)


----------



## EricSW

Dank!

En vandaag deze:


----------



## Martin_B

Gisteren:









Vandaag:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Runaque




----------



## T_I

Hier vandaag de Orient voor een volle dag.


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## 104RS

EricSW said:


> Deze vandaag:


Mooi ding! Hoe bevalt hij? 
Ik heb er ook eentje onderweg, alleen dan met een lederen strap. (Deze is samen onderweg met mijn Power Reserve die voor reparatie teruggestuurd was, die was al voor de 2e keer defect)


----------



## kj2

Mijn net nieuw binnengekomen Vostok Europe Anchar


----------



## Bidle

kj2 said:


> Mijn net nieuw binnengekomen Vostok Europe Anchar


Zonder foto is het niet waar! ;-)

Hier een Lasita:

Lasita 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Gisteren de Salvatore:










Vandaag de blauwe Ruhla


----------



## EricSW

104RS said:


> Mooi ding! Hoe bevalt hij?
> Ik heb er ook eentje onderweg, alleen dan met een lederen strap. (Deze is samen onderweg met mijn Power Reserve die voor reparatie teruggestuurd was, die was al voor de 2e keer defect)


Bevalt goed. Ik had hem met stalen band besteld, maar die was voor chinese polsjes, pastte dus niet. Meteen deze Strapcode-band besteld. Is wel een rotmaat om banden voor te bestellen, lug-maat is 23 mm... bijna niks in te krijgen.
Verder prima horloge. Loopt goed, geen problemen mee. En net als andere Parnissen veel waar voor je geld.


----------



## kj2

Bidle said:


> Zonder foto is het niet waar! ;-)











Foto is behoorlijk donker, maar mijn telefoon camera is ook geen super ding. Probeer van het weekend wat shots te maken.


----------



## kj2

kj2 said:


> Foto is behoorlijk donker, maar mijn telefoon camera is ook geen super ding. Probeer van het weekend wat shots te maken.


Denk er over, om ook een NATO of ZULU band te kopen voor de Anchar. Verwacht wel, dat het goed staat


----------



## 104RS

Mijn favoriete (vintage) duiker vandaag:


----------



## T_I

Gisteren weer de Orient, vandaag (voorlopig) de Ascot Salvatore.


----------



## merl

In het kader van de try-out tour van Magrette het prettig dragende try-out tour horloge


----------



## 104RS

70's chronograaf vandaag:


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Orient...


----------



## 104RS




----------



## T_I

Vandaag heel even de Union Ancre om gehad...










Maar toch gezwicht voor de Tusal


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag is het de 47mm Getat 1950 MM Power Reserve om de pols.


----------



## Martin_B

Al een paar dagen de 1601:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Runaque said:


>


OT: Is dat jouw MV?? Zo ja, dan ben ik dik jaloers.

Ron


----------



## merl

bfs









Dank je, Martin.
De nieuwe tapatalk doet wat rare dingen


----------



## T_I

Volgens mij mis ik iets.

Hier wordt vandaag de Orient uitgelaten.


----------



## T_I

En vandaag weer een overleg middag...


----------



## merl




----------



## Martin_B

Hij wil nog niet van de pols ;-)


----------



## T_I

Sinds +- 15 minuten...


----------



## EricSW

Dees:


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Hij wil nog niet van de pols ;-)


Betekent dat dan ook dat ik de Railmaster nog een keer mag laten langs paraderen? Bij deze dan:









Voor de goede orde: ik heb geen Porsche (hoewel VW eigenaar is van Porsche. En ook van Audi die op hun beurt weer eigenaar zijn van Ducati .....)

DJ blijft mooi, Martin. |>
Evenals de Junghans van Merl. |>
En jouw Oris, Eric |>
En T_I: gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe aanwinst. |> Hoop dat je veel (draag)plezier van je eenarmige Kemner (bandiet) gaat hebben.

Ron


----------



## T_I

MHe225 said:


> En T_I: gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe aanwinst. |> Hoop dat je veel (draag)plezier van je eenarmige Kemner (bandiet) gaat hebben.


Bedankt, vandaag is ie natuurlijk mee naar het werk.










Minder scherp, maar ala, is een andere dan alle andere foto's die ik al gepost heb, morgen eens verse schieten...


----------



## 104RS

Weer vintage vandaag, al een oudere foto:


----------



## Martin_B

Heb net de Lex afgedaan en een ander oudje omgegespt voor de vrijdag avond:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

vandaag mijn jaren 80 alarm


----------



## merl

merl said:


> vandaag mijn jaren 80 alarm


stomme tapatalk


----------



## T_I

Vandaag...










Heel even voor de fotoshoot bij daglicht. We gaan zo naar de markt, dus is de Orient de gelukkige.


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> stomme tapatalk


Pfff.... kan je niet eens een keer iets dragen waar ik níet hebberig van wordt? ;-)


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Pfff.... kan je niet eens een keer iets dragen waar ik níet hebberig van wordt? ;-)


Ik zal de volgende keer een poging wagen, misschien een Borat zwembroek? ;-)


----------



## ViktorV




----------



## merl

Deze Citizen vandaag


----------



## T_I

Vandaag klusjes dag, dus de Cjiaba om.


----------



## T_I

Surprise, surprise...










b-)


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Ik zal de volgende keer een poging wagen, misschien een Borat zwembroek? ;-)


Succes gegarandeerd ;-)

Deze heb ik vandaag om de pols:


----------



## boeing767

Mijn PRC 200 in een nieuw jasje.... Valt lekker op :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Grijze trui, dus bijna standaard de Titanium Alpha:


----------



## MHe225

Het kostte moeite, maar het is toch gelukt de Railmaster los te weken en om te ruilen voor de Klassieke Ingenieur:









Wat nu wel opvalt is hoe zwaar deze is (of hoe licht de Omega Railmaster is). 
Verder heb ik dit weekend ook nog mijn Militaire Seiko omgehad - beetje hardlopen, motorrijden en zo, u kent dat wel. 
Heeft iedereen de storm 'n beetje goed doorstaan?

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## merl

Vandaag en morgen deze om. Na veel zoeken een chocolade bruin bandje kunnen vinden in deze onhandige (21mm) maat.









De storm viel,waar ik die dag zat (midden en oost nl), gelukkig wel mee.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een keer weer de SeaGull die als inspiratie heeft gediend tot een wat grotere aankoop ;-)


----------



## T_I

Gisteren de Orient om gehad.










Vandaag is de Kemmner weer mee.










Die 2 zullen de komende tijd wel veel om de pols zitten.


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag een keer weer de SeaGull die als inspiratie heeft gediend tot een wat grotere aankoop ;-)


Grappig. 
Je nieuwe profiel-foto is ook erg geslaagd |> Misschien moet ik die van mij ook maar weer eens verversen.

Groeten,
Ron

PS - draag nog steeds de IWC VC Ingenieur Laureus Versie


----------



## merl

Vandaag de Tango


----------



## T_I

Gisteren de dag begonnen met:










Toen voor overleg en een fotoshoot (speciaal voor foto's van mij + horloge) op pad met de Kemmner om en een paar anderen op zak.










In de shoot de 2 in omgekeerde volgorde om, gevolgd door m'n zelf knutsel ex rule-5 watch.










en het horloge waar het allemaal mee fout ging. (eerste 'voor de leuk' horloge, helaas quartz)










Snelle shoot voor wat de laatste betreft, binnen 5 min weer last. :-(

Edit: oeps, wat draag je vandaag is de titel van deze thread. Moet ik het horloge van vandaag ook posten.


----------



## Runaque

Black Kisai Spider metrode LCD.


----------



## merl

Een nieuwe aanwinst








Meer foto's volgen dit weekend nog in de nieuwe aanwinst topic.


----------



## 104RS

Deze vintage chronograaf weer vandaag, in combinatie met een cover/artikel van Autovisie uit de tijd van de introductie van mijn Franse stokbrood op vier wielen.
Helaas een slechte foto, ik heb alleen mijn telefoon om foto's te maken op het moment.


----------



## Glenn-BE

Lang niet meer gepost op Kaliber 2010...

Maar vandaag met veel plezier de GMT Master:










Groet, Glenn


----------



## MHe225

Zal T_I blij maken dat ik deze weer draag:









Werk ze allemaal van de week!
Groeten,
Ron


----------



## Dimer




----------



## GeneH

Wat voor iets is me dat?


----------



## Dimer

http://www.sevenfriday.com/

Seven Friday is een nieuw horlogemerk. Ze zijn erg groot, maar dragen toch zeer comfortabel. De kasten zijn een uniek, eigen Seven Friday design, net als de wijzerplaat en wijzers. Het uurwerk is een Miyota. Volgens mij begint het vanaf ongeveer EUR 900,-, een erg leuke prijs voor dit horloge vind ik.


----------



## T_I

MHe225 said:


> Zal T_I blij maken dat ik deze weer draag:


:-!

Vandaag:


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag na veel te lang in zijn kistje te hebben gelegen de BeiHai weer eens:


----------



## ScreenKiller

Al weer tissot t race 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## firefighter77

Met de Victorinox aan de belangrijkste machine op mijn werk









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## T_I

Gisteren mocht de Kemmner mee voor een overlegdagje:










Vandaag ebgonnen met de Orient, maar de Kemmner gaat zo weer om.


----------



## Bidle

Ook weer even buurten!


Patek Nautilus 5711 30 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## ScreenKiller

Wow dat er mensen in Nederland rond lopen met zulke horloges. 21% btw loopt al gauw in de duizenden

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Gisteren mocht de Kemmner mee voor een overlegdagje:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandaag ebgonnen met de Orient, maar de Kemmner gaat zo weer om.


Goed om te zien dat hij binnen is! Ziet er goed uit met dit bandje.


----------



## T_I

Ik ben er ook erg blij mee, deze combinatie doet het erg goed. (vind ik in elk geval)

Vandaag de Blauwe Ruhla om.


----------



## Runaque

MetaWatch Strata.


----------



## Martin_B

Deze:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer eens wat kluswerk aan de auto, dus de Citizen 7 weer om.


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag een aanwinst van de laatste Rikketik beurs.
Vostok Albatross


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag de Vostok Albatross.
Een aanwinst van de afgelopen Rikketik beurs.


----------



## T_I

De Orient.


----------



## ScreenKiller

Mooie aanwinst!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Martin_B

Gisteren:


Vandaag:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## ScreenKiller

Mooie rolex iconisch

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 104RS

Vandaag binnengekomen. Zeker een mooi horloge, maar wat een groot/massief/zwaar ding. Daar moet ik wel even aan wennen.
Ik heb niet bijzonder dikke polsen, ik moet er wel echt even aan zien te wennen. Even in de weegschaal gelegd, 130 gram(!!) incl. strap, sluiting etc.
Dat is wel even anders dan ik gewend ben, om precies te zijn zo'n 2x het gewicht wat ik ongeveer gewend ben.


----------



## sBmRnR

Speedy!


----------



## firefighter77

104RS said:


> Vandaag binnengekomen. Zeker een mooie horloge, maar wat een groot/massief/zwaar ding. Daar moet ik wel even aan wennen.
> Ik heb niet bijzonder dikke polsen, ik moet er wel echt even aan zien te wennen. Even in de weegschaal gelegd, 130 gram(!!) incl. strap, sluiting etc.
> Dat is wel even anders dan ik gewend ben, om precies te zijn zo'n 2x het gewicht wat ik ongeveer gewend ben.


Mooi! Welke Parnis is dit?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 104RS

firefighter77 said:


> Mooi! Welke Parnis is dit?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


De typebenaming is 6007. Het heeft wel ruim een maand geduurd voor hij aankwam, dus je moet wel wat geduld kunnen opbrengen ;-)


----------



## T_I

Is dat de diameter?  (sorry, kon het niet laten, hij's huge)

Gisteren en vandaag overleggen, dus de Kemmner mag mee.


----------



## 104RS

Haha, het scheelt niet heel veel ;-)
Je zou het niet zeggen, maar de diameter is 43MM. Vooral de dikte en de lug-to lug maten laten hem groot lijken.
De meeste van mijn horloges zitten rond de 38-40MM, op een aantal uitzonderingen na.
Ik wist van te voren dat hij redelijk groot was, daarom bewust niet aan een bracelet besteld, omdat hij dan waarschijnlijk nog groter oogt.
Desondanks oogt hij op mijn redelijk dunne pols toch erg groot. Zolang ik een gedeelte van het horloge onder mijn mouw verstop is het nog redelijk te doen. Al had ik hem zeker liever een paar MM kleiner gehad.



T_I said:


> Is dat de diameter?  (sorry, kon het niet laten, hij's huge)
> 
> Gisteren en vandaag overleggen, dus de Kemmner mag mee.


----------



## firefighter77

104RS said:


> Vandaag binnengekomen. Zeker een mooi horloge, maar wat een groot/massief/zwaar ding. Daar moet ik wel even aan wennen.
> Ik heb niet bijzonder dikke polsen, ik moet er wel echt even aan zien te wennen. Even in de weegschaal gelegd, 130 gram(!!) incl. strap, sluiting etc.
> Dat is wel even anders dan ik gewend ben, om precies te zijn zo'n 2x het gewicht wat ik ongeveer gewend ben.


Welk kaliber zit erin? De gewone seagull of de ETA kloon?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 104RS

firefighter77 said:


> Welk kaliber zit erin? De gewone seagull of de ETA kloon?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Het basisuurwerk @ 21600 bph.
Ik heb er zo mijn twijfels bij om op een Parnis grotere bedragen stuk te slaan, als hij niet relatief goedkoop was had ik hem waarschijnlijk ook niet gekocht. Het blíjft een Parnis, waarbij je gratis toch soms wat minimale onvolkomenheden krijgt.
Maar ach, voor dergelijke prijzen kun je best een gokje wagen. Hij doet de afgelopen 24u -3 seconden, meer dan prima dus!


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Het basisuurwerk @ 21600 bph.
> Ik heb er zo mijn twijfels bij om op een Parnis grotere bedragen stuk te slaan, als hij niet relatief goedkoop was had ik hem waarschijnlijk ook niet gekocht. Het blíjft een Parnis, waarbij je gratis toch soms wat minimale onvolkomenheden krijgt.
> Maar ach, voor dergelijke prijzen kun je best een gokje wagen. Hij doet de afgelopen 24u -3 seconden, meer dan prima dus!


en je voelt er niks van! Leuk horloge.

Hier de Omega Max Bill met witte wijzerplaat:

Omega Max Bill white 06.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

sBmRnR said:


> Speedy!


Hmmm, Ardbeg :-!

Wat een superfunky klokjes trouwens Bidle, die Max Billetjes, echt geweldig!


----------



## merl

deze vandaag


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Ascot Salvatore...

Helaas zonder foto, server waar ze op staan is vannacht overleden...


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Vandaag de Ascot Salvatore...
> 
> Helaas zonder foto, server waar ze op staan is vannacht overleden...


Oei, dat is balen. Ook geen back-up???

Vandaag en dit weekend, na al die jaren nog steeds, mijn favoriet.


Rolex Explorer II 11.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Ja hoor, minimaal 2 kopieen, maar op dezelfde server waarvan de voeding nu dood is. Morgen verse halen.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Niet alleen vandaag, maar sinds dinsdag (avond):









Ron


----------



## merl

een oudje vandaag


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> een oudje vandaag


Leuk oudje! Hier ook een oudje, deze begint stilletjes aan bij mijn favorieten te horen. Sowieso één van de pronkstukjes, mede door hoe het uurwerkje is afgewerkt.


Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Leuk oudje! Hier ook een oudje, deze begint stilletjes aan bij mijn favorieten te horen. Sowieso één van de pronkstukjes, mede door hoe het uurwerkje is afgewerkt.
> 
> 
> Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Mooi! Die oudjes kunnen er wat van


----------



## 104RS

@MHe225,

Een van mijn favoriete duikers, helaas nog buiten budget. Ooit..... ;-)

@merl,

Mooie cleane Seiko, ik begin steeds meer Seiko's te ontdekken die ik gaaf vind!

@Bidle,

Nu begrijp je zelf ook wel dat je ons een foto van het uurwerkje verschuldigd bent hé?

Zelf was ik die grote horloges weer even zat, dus hier ook een oudje vandaag:


----------



## MHe225

104RS said:


> @MHe225, Een van mijn favoriete duikers, helaas nog buiten budget. Ooit..... ;-)
> 
> @merl, Mooie cleane Seiko, ik begin steeds meer Seiko's te ontdekken die ik gaaf vind!
> 
> @Bidle, Nu begrijp je zelf ook wel dat je ons een foto van het uurwerkje verschuldigd bent hé?
> 
> Zelf was ik die grote horloges weer even zat, dus hier ook een oudje vandaag:


^^ Gave Fortis ^^ 
Heb wel een zwak voor het merk; voor mij begon de gekte in '98 met 'n Fortis Flieger. Doxa SUB's zijn inderdaad helemaal geweldig. Alleen, de meesten zijn ook te groot en daarom was ik zeer blij toen ik de specs van de 1200T modellen zag. Echt wel een van mijn favorieten.

Ik sluit mij helemaal aan bij jouw opmerking dat vriend Bidle nu van de pot moet komen met een plaatje van het Rogers uurwerk. Geen flauw idee wat ons te wachten staat - Rogers is (ook) een merk waar ik niet bekend mee ben.

Besloot vanochtend naar een wat "gekleder" horloge te switchen:









En ja, ik heb vandaag ook al met diezelfde pen geschreven.
Ron


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> @MHe225,
> 
> Een van mijn favoriete duikers, helaas nog buiten budget. Ooit..... ;-)
> 
> @merl,
> 
> Mooie cleane Seiko, ik begin steeds meer Seiko's te ontdekken die ik gaaf vind!
> 
> @Bidle,
> 
> Nu begrijp je zelf ook wel dat je ons een foto van het uurwerkje verschuldigd bent hé?
> 
> Zelf was ik die grote horloges weer even zat, dus hier ook een oudje vandaag:


De meeste kennen het uurwerkje wel, maar het is bijzonder omdat de secondewijzer elke seconde verspringt. Een paar jaar terug introduceerde er een 'bekend merk' de One Hertz met een 'unieke' complicatie,...... ;-) 
Deze uurwerken zijn voornamelijk terug te vinden in Doxa's. Ook die zijn erg schaars en worden, in mijn beleving, voor veel te veel geld verkocht. Echter zijn de uurwerkjes dan niet afgewerkt. Dit horloge is in opdracht gemaakt van een Amerikaans juweliershuis. Het uurwerk is nog onder handen genomen door een bekende Zwitserse firma.

Ook leuk om te vermelden dat als je de kroon indrukt de secondewijzer stilstaat. Dit zodat je hem precies op tijd kan zetten. 
Al met al een horloge/uurwerk wat niet vaak voorbij zal komen.

Vind naast het uurwerk het horloge ook geslaagd, omdat het een mooie eenheid is. Het is qua stijl helemaal af. Geen Doxa met chezard uurwerk dat hieraan kan tippen.

Wellicht dan ook nog leuk om te vermelden dat ik contact heb gehad met het juweliershuis en de geschiedenis van dit horloge heb kunnen achterhalen.

Fotootjes:


Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 04.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

T_I said:


> Ja hoor, minimaal 2 kopieen, maar op dezelfde server waarvan de voeding nu dood is. Morgen verse halen.


*zucht* 1 nokje van de voet van de cpu koeler afgebroken, dus cpu te warm, dus gaat ie automagisch uit. Nadeel, was een AM2 bord mer DDR2 memory en een AM2 cpu. Geen van allen nu nog te krijgen, dus vers moederbord, proc en geheugen gevangen, om daarna 1 min voor sluitingtijd van de winkels te ontdekken dat dit bord geen VGA on board heeft. Maar het leeft weer, dus ik heb weer foto's, even inhalen.

Vrijdag de Ascot:










Zaterdag de Orient:










Zondag tijdens het kluswerk de Citizen:










en vandaag... de Kemmner:


----------



## Dixit

> De meeste kennen het uurwerkje wel, maar het is bijzonder omdat de secondewijzer elke seconde verspringt. Een paar jaar terug introduceerde er een 'bekend merk' de One Hertz met een 'unieke' complicatie,......
> 
> (...)
> 
> Ook leuk om te vermelden dat als je de kroon indrukt de secondewijzer stilstaat. Dit zodat je hem precies op tijd kan zetten.
> Al met al een horloge/uurwerk wat niet vaak voorbij zal komen.


't Is dat je er foto'tjes bij zet, want anders zouden we hier toch moeten adviseren om het batterijtje regelmatig te vervangen. ;-)

Aangezien we hier in de retro-hoek zitten, post ik mijn kleinste horloge ook. "Oh, wat leuk, een damesuurwerk !"


----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij de Dual Crown:


----------



## T_I

Dixit said:


> Aangezien we hier in de retro-hoek zitten, post ik mijn kleinste horloge ook. "Oh, wat leuk, een damesuurwerk !"


Humor, Mon Union Ancre is 28 mm... is inderdaad erg klein, maar voor die 1.75 kon ik 'm niet laten liggen. (en hij doet het ook nog)

Vandaag is de Orient weer om.


----------



## Shadowjack

Aloha... alweer een tijdje geleden dat ik wat van me heb laten horen, maar het was rennen/stilstaan hier: druk, ziek, druk, ziek etc... in de tussentijd natuurlijk wel wat nieuwe aanwinsten erbij, heb dus nog eea in te halen.

Daarom vandaag de Barbos Black Diver DB-B0120 om gehad. Veel klok voor weinig geld vind ik, maar of ik ooit persoonlijk die 1000m 'Deep Dive' zal gaan testen is twijfelachtig b-)

Eerste foto is niet echt briljant, het was al donker en ik ben niet echt een fan van flitsen. Heb er momenteel een NATO bandje om, in de proeftijd bij wijze van spreken, maar tis een hele uitkomst nu het kouder wordt. Dan kan het klokje over trui of jas gedragen worden, handig op de fiets en zo.



Foto's bij daglicht van vorige week, toen had ik hem net binnen dus met originele band:





En als laatste natuurlijk de 'lume-shot':



Meer volgt, hier of bij nieuwe aanwinsten.

grtzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## Bidle

Welkom terug! ;-)

Ziet er goed uit, wat zijn de specs van dit horloge. Ziet er robuust en stealthy uit, kende hem helemaal niet.


----------



## Shadowjack

Bidle said:


> Welkom terug! ;-)
> 
> Ziet er goed uit, wat zijn de specs van dit horloge. Ziet er robuust en stealthy uit, kende hem helemaal niet.


Thanks, good to be back!

Kende deze voorheen ook niet echt, had de naam wel eens gehoord maar geen aandacht aan besteed. Het blijkt van een duitse verkoper/fabrikant/importeur te zijn die zelf horloges maakt (of ontwerpt en laat maken) en ze voornamelijk via hun eigen site, Ebay-shop en internetshops van derden verkoopt... geen idee of ze ook in DLD gemaakt worden maar ik vermoed dat ze in China in elkaar worden gezet (zoals zoveel tegenwoordig). Zal het eens uitpluizen.

Ik zou hem niet zo snel gekocht hebben als ik niet al een tijdje kwijlend naar foto's van de Bluetech Abyss II had zitten kijken. Helaas zijn daar maar 500 van gemaakt dus zo goed als niet meer te koop, tenminste niet voor een normale en voor mij haalbare prijs (sparen is niet echt mijn ding eheh).

Toen zag ik deze in een eBay veiling voorbij komen en heb hem in de laatste 3 seconden voor een redelijk zacht prijsje kunnen pakken, maar wel nádat ik eerst een aantal lovende kritieken had gelezen b-)

Specs van hun website:

Marke: BARBOS
Modell-Name: BLACK DIVER
Uhrwerk:RONDA 5030.D (Swiss) Chronokaliber Quarz
Funktion: Stunden, Minuten, Sekunden, Datum, Chronograph
Sekundenchrono bei "3" Uhr
Minutenchrono bei "9" Uhr
Stundenchrono bei "6" Uhr
Stunden Stopfunktion bis zu 12 Stunden
Datumsanzeige bei 4 Uhr (Schnellschaltung)
4 verschraubte Kronen
Zifferblattfarbe: schwarz matt
Lünette: nach links drehbar mit 120 Rastung
Aufgesetzte fluoreszierende Indexe
Fluoreszierende Stunden-Minuten-und Sekundenzeiger
Gehäuse: Edelstahl 316L in IP Titan
Glass: speziel extra gehärtetes Mineralglas
Band: Silikonarmband mit Dornschließe in Titan IP
Wasserdicht: 100 ATM, entspricht 1000 m / 3300 ft
24 Monaten Garantie auf das Uhrwerk

Die vierde kroon linksboven is een helium valve. De kroon, valve en pushbuttons zijn allemaal geschroefd, het ziet en voelt zeker héél robuust aan. Ondanks dat het waarschijnlijk in China is gemaakt is dit echt geen miskoop, tot nu toe in ieder geval geen spijt van. Als ik hem zó ongezien in handen zou krijgen zou ik de prijs een heel stuk hoger geschat hebben, al kan je er niet in kijken. Ik heb persoonlijk geen moeite met quartz uurwerken, heb ze zelfs liever dan automaten want ze ze zijn preciezer, maar als het kan wel zwitserse of goede japanse. Automaten gaan bij mij meestal kapot, heb 1 Seiko automatic die prima loopt en de rest heeft nukken ;o(

Zal nog een paar mooie plaatjes maken vandeweek en in nieuwe aanwinsten zetten. Het is nog te vroeg voor een eindoordeel, heb hem nu een week, maar ben zeker tevreden met deze diepzeeganger, ik zal hem vol vertrouwen over m'n jas heen gespen als ik op de fiets door een plensbui heen moet 

grtzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## Bidle

Thx voor de specs. Ziet er idd uit alsof hij iig wel tegen een plasje water kan! ;-)

Geniet er ondertussen maar van en ben benieuwd of het een blijver is. Qua looks kan ik het me zo maar voorstellen.


----------



## Shadowjack

Bidle said:


> Thx voor de specs. Ziet er idd uit alsof hij iig wel tegen een plasje water kan! ;-)
> 
> Geniet er ondertussen maar van en ben benieuwd of het een blijver is. Qua looks kan ik het me zo maar voorstellen.


... denk sowieso wel dat het een blijvertje is en ook dat ie tegen een druppeltje kan. De tijd zal het leren. Z'n looks heeft ie zeker mee dus ondertussen zorg ik wel dat ik er zoveel mogelijk lol van heb ...

grtzz
.-=SJ=-.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag voor de verandering de Cjiaba weer eens.










Blijft het opvallend goed doen voor een < 10 euro klokje incl verzenden en nieuwe strap 

Edit: even een verse foto met de huidie strap.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de 1601 weer. Maar even snel een iPhone plaatje gemaakt op het werk van de nieuwe struisband:


Later wat betere foto's

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Shadowjack

T_I said:


> Vandaag voor de verandering de Cjiaba weer eens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blijft het opvallend goed doen voor een < 10 euro klokje incl verzenden en nieuwe strap
> 
> Edit: even een verse foto met de huidie strap.


Ik zie die Slava's regelmatig voorbij komen als ik veilingen afstruin, vaak ook nog met datum, chrono of dag/datum/24hr functie en chinees automatisch uurwerk, maar voor < 10 euro heb ik er nog geen gezien. Koopje dus! b-)


----------



## T_I

Shadowjack said:


> Ik zie die Slava's regelmatig voorbij komen als ik veilingen afstruin, vaak ook nog met datum, chrono of dag/datum/24hr functie en chinees automatisch uurwerk, maar voor < 10 euro heb ik er nog geen gezien. Koopje dus! b-)


Zeker, normale prijs hier. (standaard bandje is echter flut)


----------



## Shadowjack

T_I said:


> Zeker, normale prijs hier. (standaard bandje is echter flut)


Ah, dx... was daar al een tijdje niet meer geweest. Kocht er een jaar of twee geleden een wireless trigger voor m'n flitser, kreeg ik na weken wachten het verkeerde type thuis (voor 'n studiolamp), en dan doe je weinig meer. De communicatie is zo goed als onmogelijk en terugsturen was geen optie met de prijzen van PostNL... volgens mij krijgen ze daar in China geld toe als ze naar het buitenland verschepen. Heb het ding nog proberen te verkopen maar weinig animo dus die ligt sindsdien ergens boven ongebruikt in de doos, was hem alweer vergeten tot ik je link checkte.

Afijn, over tot de orde van de dag en weer on topic. Dat is inderdaad een leuke deal voor een tientje en wat je zegt: die standaard bandjes zijn niks, dat gaat hier meteen de kast in, als ehh 'noodvoorraad' eheh...

Vandaag deze om gehad, ook weer een recente aanwinst:





































Ik had de RVS/zwart/grijs uitvoering al maar kon deze niet weerstaan. Kwam vlak daarna toevallig die NATO strap tegen, alsof ie er voor gemaakt was! Verder zijn er wat kleine verschilletjes met z'n RVS broer: er werd een ander type band meegeleverd, veel minder soepel. Toen ik dat aan de verkoper vertelde kreeg ik meteen kosteloos een ander toegestuurd (wel origineel Offshore, service!). Het secondewijzertje is anders en deze heeft een geschroefde kroon, de RVS niet. Al met al dik tevreden en denk dat deze ook wel tegen een drupje regen kan... ben klaar voor de herfst/winter b-)

grtzz

.-=SJ=-.


----------



## 104RS

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag de 1601 weer. Maar even snel een iPhone plaatje gemaakt op het werk van de nieuwe struisband:
> 
> 
> Later wat betere foto's
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Heel fraai! Die band doet het bijzonder goed bij het horloge.
Zo is het een zeer subtiel geheel, wat op staal soms toch net wat minder het geval is bij dit type horloge. Al is dat natuurlijk wel erg subjectief ;-)


----------



## 104RS

Vandaag maar weer eens het horloge waar bij mij de hele gekte ruim 1,5 jaar geleden mee begonnen is, inmiddels had ik hem alweer een maand of 10 niet om gehad:


----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> Vandaag maar weer eens het horloge waar bij mij de hele gekte ruim 1,5 jaar geleden mee begonnen is, inmiddels had ik hem alweer een maand of 10 niet om gehad


Zonde, toch vaker dragen dan maar. Zo'n Paris staat hier ook nog op de verlanglijst.

Hier vandaag de Orient.


----------



## Martin_B

104RS said:


> Heel fraai! Die band doet het bijzonder goed bij het horloge.
> Zo is het een zeer subtiel geheel, wat op staal soms toch net wat minder het geval is bij dit type horloge. Al is dat natuurlijk wel erg subjectief ;-)


Dank je, ik ben ook erg blij met deze combi 
Voor Two-tone en goud ben ik met je eens dat die op leer het mooist zijn. Toch wil ik nog een keer erg graag versie met grijze plaat op stalen band:








Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Omdat ik vandaag voor het eerst sinds weken eindelijk eens een dag zonder overleg heb... de Kemmner.


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Dank je, ik ben ook erg blij met deze combi
> Voor Two-tone en goud ben ik met je eens dat die op leer het mooist zijn. Toch wil ik nog een keer erg graag versie met grijze plaat op stalen band:
> View attachment 1289527
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Altijd mooi een grijze plaat,.. kan helaas de foto niet zien. Wel nog een kleine tipje; zie pb

Hier een PRW3000 Protrek maar dan de titanium versie. Wilde deze ook en heb hem ook maar overlaten komen vanuit mijn vertrouwde Japanse adresje.... oh sorry wat?? Foto's?? Ja, ja, die volgen! ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Altijd mooi een grijze plaat,.. kan helaas de foto niet zien. Wel nog een kleine tipje; zie pb
> 
> Hier een PRW3000 Protrek maar dan de titanium versie. Wilde deze ook en heb hem ook maar overlaten komen vanuit mijn vertrouwde Japanse adresje.... oh sorry wat?? Foto's?? Ja, ja, die volgen! ;-)


Hmm, de attachment was stuk :-s Ik heb hem opnieuw erop gezet.


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Hmm, de attachment was stuk :-s Ik heb hem opnieuw erop gezet.


Dankje, MB, ik had (gisteren) hetzelfde probleem als Bidle. Wel een mooie foto. Ik ben absoluut geen Rolex man, maar begin toch een beetje aardigheid in de DJ-lijn te krijgen. Genoeg om er ooit een aan te schaffen? Tijd zal het leren.

Om bij het onderwerp van de draad te blijven, hier nog steeds de 2011 WUS CMW Moonphase SE (60/150). Andere foto dan eerder deze week:


----------



## dezeppo

Hallo, mijn eerste post, dacht het maar hier te doen met één van mijn laatste aanwinsten.








Ik heb nog een Edifice 1110 onderweg en een Oceanus 2500. Ik zou nog een Oceanus willen maar ben toch een beetje huiverig voor de kosten aan de postbode.


----------



## T_I

Net is de Margrette binnen gekomen en die moet natuurlijk meteen op z'n waterdichte claim getest worden. (op +- -1M diepte)


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, dezeppo - verheugd dat jouw eerste post meteen in het leukste hoekje van WUS is |>
Ben wel benieuwd om ook jouw Edifice 1110 en Oceanus 2500 te zien als die eenmaal binnen zijn: allebei horloges waar ik niet bekend mee ben.

Ron


----------



## Runaque




----------



## Bidle

dezeppo said:


> Hallo, mijn eerste post, dacht het maar hier te doen met één van mijn laatste aanwinsten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb nog een Edifice 1110 onderweg en een Oceanus 2500. Ik zou nog een Oceanus willen maar ben toch een beetje huiverig voor de kosten aan de postbode.


Welkom hier!!

Edifice zegt me wel iets, maar Oceanus niet. Ben benieuwd, nog andere horloges in de collectie?


----------



## dezeppo

Bidle said:


> Welkom hier!!
> 
> Edifice zegt me wel iets, maar Oceanus niet. Ben benieuwd, nog andere horloges in de collectie?


Dank! En ook dank aan de Nederlander in Texas! 

Zal snel eens een paar nieuwe foto's maken, heb een bescheiden aantal horloges, Hamilton, Citizen, Yes Watch.

Oceanus is de duurste lijn Casio's, niet meer buiten Japan te verkrijgen, daar dus ook besteld. 

Deze had ik vandaag aan, foto met de rest wat ik meestal meedraag, een mesje, een lampje, een prytool en sleutels.










(moet toch uitkijken voor de 'glare' als ik foto's maak van horloges)


----------



## firefighter77

Parnis PA6007









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScreenKiller

dezeppo said:


> Dank! En ook dank aan de Nederlander in Texas!
> 
> Zal snel eens een paar nieuwe foto's maken, heb een bescheiden aantal horloges, Hamilton, Citizen, Yes Watch.
> 
> Oceanus is de duurste lijn Casio's, niet meer buiten Japan te verkrijgen, daar dus ook besteld.
> 
> Deze had ik vandaag aan, foto met de rest wat ik meestal meedraag, een mesje, een lampje, een prytool en sleutels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (moet toch uitkijken voor de 'glare' als ik foto's maak van horloges)


Nog een knife collector mooie strider ik heb een EnG cc

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 104RS

firefighter77 said:


> Parnis PA6007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Zo, die heb je snel binnengekregen. Sneller dan ik de beslissing had gemaakt of ik hem met witte of oranje uurmarkeringen wilde hebben!
Waar heb je hem gekocht?


----------



## 104RS

T_I said:


> Net is de Margrette binnen gekomen en die moet natuurlijk meteen op z'n waterdichte claim getest worden. (op +- -1M diepte)


T_I met een duiker om de pols..... de wereld op zijn kop! ;-)


----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> T_I met een duiker om de pols..... de wereld op zijn kop! ;-)


Het moet niet gekker worden...

Vandaag weer gestart met de Margrette.










En eindelijk een horloge waar ik een lumeshot van kan maken...










Ik vind 'm overigens wel te zwaar met 135 gram en te groot... Leuk voor even en ik ben benieuwd of het went.

Zo dadelijk verjaardag van m'n zusje, dan gaat de Kemmner mee.










Edit: net even gewogen, de Kemmner is maar 86 gram... geen wonder dat ik het verschil in gewicht direct merkte.


----------



## firefighter77

104RS said:


> Zo, die heb je snel binnengekregen. Sneller dan ik de beslissing had gemaakt of ik hem met witte of oranje uurmarkeringen wilde hebben!
> Waar heb je hem gekocht?


Op 's werelds grootste marktplaats, 130 dollar incl. Shipping

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 104RS

firefighter77 said:


> Op 's werelds grootste marktplaats, 130 dollar incl. Shipping
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Ik moest er ruim vier weken op wachten, doe je goed qua levertijd!

Hier vandaag weer vintage:


----------



## MHe225

Wat hij zei, dus vandaag de Moon(phase) Watch verruild voor _The_ Moonwatch:









De 3570.50 Speedmaster Professional blijft een van mijn favorieten; waarschijnlijk omdat ik reeds op zeer jonge leeftijd (ca 12) bewust was van dit horloge en mij toen voorgenomen heb dit ooit te zullen bezitten. Toen kon ik niet bevroeden dat dit tot vlak voor m'n 40ste zou duren .....

Werk ze allemaal van de week; voor mij eindelijk een wat rustigere week. Donderdag is Thanksgiving in de VS en vrijdag 'n brugdag. Veel mensen nemen dus 3 dagen op en hebben een dikke week vrij. Zo ook veel van mijn collega's, dus ... lekker rustig.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Ik draag vandaag ook een moonwatch:



Groeten,
Martin


----------



## T_I

Vandaag even doorbijten met het gewicht.










Ik moet toegeven, het gewicht begint wat te wennen. Gelukkig draagt hij klein, maar ik blijf 'm fors vinden. Toch eens een gaatje zoeken om echte foto's te maken.


----------



## Bidle

Hier vandaag de zwarte versie:

Rolex Daytona black 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Hier vandaag de zwarte versie:
> 
> Rolex Daytona black 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


Die foto had zo uit de Rolex-catalogus kunnen komen, erg fraai!

Hier vandaag wederom vintage, alleen is deze íets minder subtiel dan die van gisteren ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Thx! Die Mentor blijft gaaf, stalen of verchroomde kast,...?

Nog even voor de goede orde, omdat ik jullie natuurlijk niet wil overslaan!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/give-away;-3000-posts-7-years-member-946277.html

Succes!!


----------



## dezeppo

ScreenKiller said:


> Nog een knife collector mooie strider ik heb een EnG cc
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


Dit is ook een SnG CC... Ja, beetje alles wat met EDC (EveryDay Carry) te maken heeft, messen, zaklampjes, prytools, horloges etc.


----------



## 104RS

De kast is verchroomd, al is dat inderdaad lastig te zien op de foto.
Helaas moet ik het met telefoonfoto's doen in tegenstelling tot jouw fotokunsten en bijbehorende kwaliteit

Dat is een zeer genereus aanbod van je wat betreft dat boek!
Al draag ik hem erg weinig, drie keer raden wat mijn favoriete horloge is.... ^^

Eerlijk gezegd is dit in principe ook het enige horloge wat ik nooit zal verkopen, soms heb je gewoon een klik met een horloge wat niet helemaal te verklaren is. Misschien dat ik het ga proberen te verklaren in je desbetreffende topic ;-)



Bidle said:


> Thx! Die Mentor blijft gaaf, stalen of verchroomde kast,...?
> 
> Nog even voor de goede orde, omdat ik jullie natuurlijk niet wil overslaan!!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/give-away;-3000-posts-7-years-member-946277.html
> 
> Succes!!


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> De kast is verchroomd, al is dat inderdaad lastig te zien op de foto.
> Helaas moet ik het met telefoonfoto's doen in tegenstelling tot jouw fotokunsten en bijbehorende kwaliteit
> 
> Dat is een zeer genereus aanbod van je wat betreft dat boek!
> Al draag ik hem erg weinig, drie keer raden wat mijn favoriete horloge is.... ^^
> 
> Eerlijk gezegd is dit in principe ook het enige horloge wat ik nooit zal verkopen, soms heb je gewoon een klik met een horloge wat niet helemaal te verklaren is. Misschien dat ik het ga proberen te verklaren in je desbetreffende topic ;-)


Ben benieuwd!!

Hij is idd erg gaaf en je foto's zijn prima hoor!


----------



## dezeppo

Vandaag de Citizen Skyhawk, eigenlijk een veel te drukke wijzerplaat maar heerlijk horloge!


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze, wellicht dat het iemand anders helpt met zijn keuze:


IWC 89 RG 13 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC 89 RG 16 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Vandaag deze, wellicht dat het iemand anders helpt met zijn keuze:


Tjonge, wat ontzettend mooi is die toch :-!
Ik denk dat dat inderdaad de volgende grote aankoop wordt, zo gauw het er af kan.

Vandaag een nolex om:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## 104RS

Bidle, hou eens op! Je maakt ons gek, en je kost Martin geld ;-)
Haha, NOlex... ik kon mijn glimlach niet onderdrukken.

Even schaamteloos mezelf quoten uit een ander subforum:



104RS said:


> Matching the color of the dial with my cat today, although he seems to disagree:


----------



## T_I

Vandaag begonnen met de Orient, die werd jaloers.










Daarna toch de Magrette gepakt. (en de camera voor wat oefen werk)


----------



## Bidle

Vind deze Magrette steeds leuker worden enkel blijft jammer van die 10min aanduiding. Zijn dat krasjes op het glas, zie ze namelijk ook op de andere foto? Vast veegjes, moet je ook niet van die scherpe foto's maken. ;-) Wat me gelijk brengt bij de vraag of het licht gebold of plat saffier glas is?









Er zijn nu ook twee andere en beide beschikbaar voor een pre-order:


















Vind toch de blauwe het leukst.

Oh enne om niet helemaal af te dwalen,....:roll:

Vandaag weer een vintage:


Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## dezeppo

Vandaag mijn nieuwe Casio Edifice, gisteren aangekomen uit Duitsland. Had liever het saffierglas van de Red Bull editie gehad maar dan zonder die rooie stier, en dat kon helaas niet. Ik ben er blij mee, relatief eenvoudig horloge om te zien en in het gebruik, de kroon is van het type losdraaien en heeft een aantal aardige accenten. De rest is wat ik vandaag in mijn zakken meesjouw.


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Vind deze Magrette steeds leuker worden enkel blijft jammer van die 10min aanduiding. Zijn dat krasjes op het glas, zie ze namelijk ook op de andere foto? Vast veegjes, moet je ook niet van die scherpe foto's maken. ;-) Wat me gelijk brengt bij de vraag of het licht gebold of plat saffier glas is?


De 'krasjes' is voor mij een teken dat ik wat objectieven schoon te maken heb. Ik vind de blauwe wijzerplaat ook grandioos. Wel jammer dat die in een duiker zit. Zonder die 3 extra randen zou het een leuk klokje zijn. Tevens vind ik de speling in de brezel wel wat storend, zeker bij deze prijs. (en het lijkt of de pijl bij de 12 niet exact in het midden zit)

Ach ja, vandaag even wat rust voor de arm en de 73 gram lichte Orient om.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Tissot heritage visodate. Ik heb helaas de foto moeten downloaden. Enkel van de achterkant was de foto klein genoeg om te plaatsen...


----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij de M177s vandaag:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Laat ik eens gek doen...


----------



## EricSW

Deze weer 's.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Cuervo y Sobrinos Pirata Horas Del Mundo


----------



## T_I

Voor de vergadering toch maar weer wat lichters om gedaan.


----------



## Bidle

Inca Bloc said:


> Cuervo y Sobrinos Pirata Horas Del Mundo
> View attachment 1296056


Gaaf horloge, hij heeft iets en is het gewoon gaaf.


----------



## Shadowjack

Bidle said:


> Gaaf horloge, hij heeft iets en is het gewoon gaaf.


Je haalt me de woorden uit de mond... :-d


----------



## Shadowjack

T_I, ligt het aan mij of missen de bijlagen bij je laatste posts? Heb het op 2 PC's gechecked en in verschillende browsers maar in beide gevallen is er niets te zien...

Anywayz, ik dacht laat ik ook eens gek doen en afgelopen weekend met bieden op eBay een 'Schäppchen' binnen weten te halen. Eerder zei ik nog dat automaten allemaal kapot gaan hier, zeker als ze van chinese makelij zijn, en dat alleen m'n Seiko duiker het onverstoord blijft doen. Die krijgt nu gezelschap van deze: een DeTomaso Carrara met Miyota 82S7 uurwerk, gister binnengekomen. Classy maar met een stoere uitstraling, zo zegt m'n vriendin althans. Vind hem zelf ook mooi en heeft inderdaad een beetje dubbele uitstraling, zou zowel bij een pak als bij een legerbroek passen b-)

De foto's konden beter maar meestal ben ik te druk, denk er te laat aan en neem er dan te weinig tijd voor. Photoshop brengt wat redding maar is ook niet alles...




























De achterkant, met folie en QC sticker er nog op =] OOPS!!










Denk wel dat het een blijvertje is, als ie het overleeft eheh b-)


----------



## Peerke

Oude Vostok vandaag


----------



## merl

deze weer, is toch mijn favoriet


----------



## T_I

Shadowjack said:


> T_I, ligt het aan mij of missen de bijlagen bij je laatste posts? Heb het op 2 PC's gechecked en in verschillende browsers maar in beide gevallen is er niets te zien...


Vorige week server moeten verangen en deze netwerkkaart lijkt eens in de zoveel tijd bij weinig verkeer zichzelf uit te schakelen. Net alle eco zooi op het moederbord uit gezet. Als dat niet werkt mar een fetsoenlijke kaart erin ipv de onboard kaart.

Vandaag niks om, ziek in bed.


----------



## Dale Vito

foto van zondag, maar nog steeds om mijn pols;


----------



## T_I

Nice, welk horloge is het? Hij ziet ie er erg leuk uit, helemaal omdat ie 24h is.

Ik heb ztiekum toch de Orient om gedaan, ik beweeg genoeg om 'n wel wat op te winden lijkt me.


----------



## Inca Bloc

dàt design ken ik vaag van ergens  Ik wist niet dat tissot dit model had!  Mvg,


Dale Vito said:


> foto van zondag, maar nog steeds om mijn pols;


----------



## Martin_B

Veel te lang niet gedragen:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## dezeppo

Vandaag kwam de Oceanus binnen, moest nog een enigszins fors bedrag aan de postbode betalen helaas, maar dat was geen verrassing. Titanium kast en band, massieve schakels en saffier glas, ben er vooralsnog erg blij mee.


----------



## Dale Vito

T_I said:


> Nice, welk horloge is het? Hij ziet ie er erg leuk uit, helemaal omdat ie 24h is.





Inca Bloc said:


> dàt design ken ik vaag van ergens  Ik wist niet dat tissot dit model had!  Mvg,


Het is de Tissot Heritage Navigator 160th Anniversary.

@Inca Bloc; Tissot was in de jaren 50 het eerste merk dat een worldtimer met automatische opwinding uitbracht. Dit horloge is daar qua design direct op geïnspireerd.


----------



## Shadowjack

T_I said:


> Vorige week server moeten verangen en deze netwerkkaart lijkt eens in de zoveel tijd bij weinig verkeer zichzelf uit te schakelen. Net alle eco zooi op het moederbord uit gezet. Als dat niet werkt mar een fetsoenlijke kaart erin ipv de onboard kaart.
> 
> Vandaag niks om, ziek in bed.


Beterschap!

Heb als het goed is nog wel wat van die Realtek PCI ethernetkaartjes liggen boven, zal eens gaan zoeken. Als je er een nodig hebt zeg het maar, dat ligt toch maar weg te stoffen...


----------



## Shadowjack

Werd weer aan m'n Edifice herinnerd door de posts van dezeppo (welkom!!), dus vandaag de EQW-M1100C om gehad. Volgens mij voor het eerst op de foto met nieuwe band. Vond de originele rubber strap wat saai dus heb een tijdje geleden al een originele zwarte RVS band voor de M1100 serie aangeschaft. Nog net op tijd want ze schijnen nu op te zijn... De klok woog ineens 2 x zo zwaar toen de band er aan zat maar hij is wel mooi af zo vind ik...



















Wilde ter vergelijking een oude foto met de rubber strap plaatsen maar kon er zo snel geen vinden. Tijd voor reorganisatie van m'n files en drives =\


----------



## Bidle

Eindelijk een tijdje thuis, dus weer even goed wisselen. Vandaag een Minerva met cal. 48 van Meneer Frey.


----------



## MHe225

Dat is en blijft een verschrikkelijk mooi horloge, meneer B |> |>

Voor mij nog steeds de Speedmaster Professional, alleen heb ik de mesh-band weer eens vervangen door een leren band.









Weet iemand van jullie waar ik leren bandjes kan kopen die op de originele Speedmaster band lijken (zwart leer met ingenaaid koord - helaas geen foto's). Origineel zijn die te prijzig, vooral gegeven de beperkte levensduur. Ik ga erg hard door leren bandjes heen vanwege het warme en vochtige klimaat alhier.

Prettig weekend allemaal.
Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Dat is en blijft een verschrikkelijk mooi horloge, meneer B |> |>
> 
> Voor mij nog steeds de Speedmaster Professional, alleen heb ik de mesh-band weer eens vervangen door een leren band.
> 
> View attachment 1297363
> 
> 
> Weet iemand van jullie waar ik leren bandjes kan kopen die op de originele Speedmaster band lijken (zwart leer met ingenaaid koord - helaas geen foto's). Origineel zijn die te prijzig, vooral gegeven de beperkte levensduur. Ik ga erg hard door leren bandjes heen vanwege het warme en vochtige klimaat alhier.
> 
> Prettig weekend allemaal.
> Ron


Blijft ook mooi, heb genoeg adressen enkel allemaal, op één na, in Europa. Die ene die maakt dergelijke straps niet.


----------



## T_I

Shadowjack said:


> Beterschap!
> 
> Heb als het goed is nog wel wat van die Realtek PCI ethernetkaartjes liggen boven, zal eens gaan zoeken. Als je er een nodig hebt zeg het maar, dat ligt toch maar weg te stoffen...


Graag, de onboard is ook een realtek en ik ben benieuwd of het de driver is (linux) of m'n moederbord. Dit omdat ik in andere systemen met een realtek geen issues heb...

Vandaag gaat de Orient weer om tijdens de boodschappenronde. Moet maar als Michelin mannetje, hoe ziek je ook bent, voer is toch nodig...


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Graag, de onboard is ook een realtek en ik ben benieuwd of het de driver is (linux) of m'n moederbord. Dit omdat ik in andere systemen met een realtek geen issues heb...
> 
> Vandaag gaat de Orient weer om tijdens de boodschappenronde. Moet maar als Michelin mannetje, hoe ziek je ook bent, voer is toch nodig...


Tip. AH breng service werkt perfect!!

Hier nog steeds de:

Minerva Pythagore Grande Applique 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

een oudje vandaag


----------



## Dale Vito

ik ook - 1956


----------



## Martin_B

Dale Vito said:


> ik ook - 1956


Mooi! Is dit al een 1603 of een ouder model?

Groeten,

Martin

ps ik draag mijn lelijkste horloge, gewoon omdat ik het uurwerk zo leuk vind ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Mooi! Is dit al een 1603 of een ouder model?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin
> 
> ps ik draag mijn lelijkste horloge, gewoon omdat ik het uurwerk zo leuk vind ;-)


Niks aan toe te voegen. ;-) Is dat een soort coating op die kast??


----------



## Dale Vito

Martin_B said:


> Mooi! Is dit al een 1603 of een ouder model?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin
> 
> ps ik draag mijn lelijkste horloge, gewoon omdat ik het uurwerk zo leuk vind ;-)


Dank je Martin. Dit is een ref. 6605. De 1600-serie werd omstreeks '59 geintroduceerd uit mijn hoofd.. die heb ik overigens ook;



Zoals je wellicht ziet een relatief vroeg exemplaar met radium wijzerplaat en Alpha wijzers.


----------



## MHe225

Gaaf hoor, Dale, een horloge (aanzienlijk) ouder dan je zelf bent .... Alleen, hoe kom je er aan? Voor jou wellicht wat gemakkelijker omdat je dichter bij het vuur zit dan de meesten? Hoe groot / klein zijn deze horloges? 
Ikzelf ben al langer op zoek naar een horloge uit mijn geboortejaar ('60 - oud hè?) en heb mij eigenlijk beperkt tot Omega (Seamaster, Constellation) en IWC (cal 88 en 89) maar tot dusver zonder succes - betaalbare zooi of te prijzige goede horloges. Misschien moet ik ook maar naar DJ's gaan kijken. Ik zei het al vaker, ik ben geen Rolex man / fan, maar DJ's vind ik meer dan te pruimen.

Prettig weekend allemaal.
Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Dale Vito said:


> Dank je Martin. Dit is een ref. 6605. De 1600-serie werd omstreeks '59 geintroduceerd uit mijn hoofd.. die heb ik overigens ook;
> 
> 
> 
> Zoals je wellicht ziet een relatief vroeg exemplaar met radium wijzerplaat en Alpha wijzers.


Erg mooie wijzers :-! Ik heb mijn 1601 uitgezocht omdat hij uit mijn geboortejaar komt, hoewel ik de net wat oudere nog iets mooier vind. Ik kijk erg vaak naar de oude modellen, helaas zijn die bijna altijd 34mm, en dus net te klein. Alle DJ's nieuwer dan de 1600 serie vind ik minder mooi. Eigenlijk wil ik graag nog een 1803, maar die kan ik mezelf nog even niet verantwoorden 

En natuurlijk een plaatje van de mijne:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dale Vito

Hi Martin,

die van jou is ook schitterend met die Sigma wijzerplaat. Cool.

Ron, die uit 1956 heb ik ooit jaren terug van een bevriende handelaar gekocht, in de tijd dat ik privé regelmatig (naja, wekelijks) horloges kocht en verkocht. Ik verkocht hem een jaar of drie geleden en heb hem onlangs weer terug mogen kopen.

Die uit 1963 heb ik ook van een andere vriend gekocht..  
Als je iets zoekt uit je geboortejaar is een DJ een goede keus, omdat ze super degelijk zijn en je ze dus gewoon dagelijks kan dragen. Écht dagelijks, dus niet alleen met mooi weer.. al is dat op jouw locatie wellicht iets minder van belang  

Itt tot de sportmodellen zijn ze ook nog best betaalbaar.

@martin én ron; de DJ is altijd 36mm.. de Date is het kleinere model.


----------



## Martin_B

Dale Vito said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> die van jou is ook schitterend met die Sigma wijzerplaat. Cool.
> 
> @martin én ron; de DJ is altijd 36mm.. de Date is het kleinere model.


Hoi Dale,

Dank je! Ik heb lang gezocht naar een exemplaar dat ik echt mooi vond. 
Met de oudere modellen bedoelde ik bijvoorbeeld een 1024 of een 6593.









En die zijn helaas klein. Ik heb ooit een date-loze gevonden van 36mm, maar die was erg duur helaas


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Tip. AH breng service werkt perfect!!


Ik spaar liever voor een leuk klokje. 

BTW de Magrette moest weer verder, hij's vandaag verstuurd terwijl ik de Orient om had. Leek me wel toepasselijk, die had ik ook om bij de aankomst. (en weegt bijna de helft  )



Martin_B said:


> ps ik draag mijn lelijkste horloge, gewoon omdat ik het uurwerk zo leuk vind ;-)


Waar heb je die gevonden, grandioos. ZO fout dat ie bijna weer goed is. :-!


----------



## MichielV

Dale Vito said:


> ik ook - 1956


Blijft een mooie Datejust! Vondt je DJ/DD site ook altijd erg leuk!

Speel al tijden met de gedachten om de collectie wat uit te dunnen, wat 'goedkope' stukken eruit en een paar 'duurdere' stukken er voor terug. Hiermee wordt de collectie wat kleiner, maar van betere kwaliteit zeg maar. Een datejust zou best wel eens een van die 'duurdere' stukken kunnen zijn. Een mooie datejust op een oyster ofzo. Hmm, ik heb zo het idee dat ik nu weer de hele avond zit te browsen naar datejusts. :-d

Om toch on-topic te blijven:


----------



## Bidle

Hahaha, je bent niet de enige!! Heb zelf nog geen horloge uit mijn geboortejaar en ook nog niet beslist wat het moet gaan worden. Toch flink lopen zoeken naar een DJ.

Vandaag weer een Minerva:


Minerva 140th Anniversary 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva 140th Anniversary 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer eens de Ascot Salvatore om.


----------



## dezeppo

Nieuwe batterijen in de Yes Watch laten zetten.


----------



## 104RS

T_I said:


> Vandaag weer eens de Ascot Salvatore om.


T_I, alle foto's die je plaatst, in verschillende topics doen het bij mij niet.
Ligt dat aan mijn computer.... of?


----------



## Shadowjack

T_I said:


> Graag, de onboard is ook een realtek en ik ben benieuwd of het de driver is (linux) of m'n moederbord. Dit omdat ik in andere systemen met een realtek geen issues heb...
> 
> Vandaag gaat de Orient weer om tijdens de boodschappenronde. Moet maar als Michelin mannetje, hoe ziek je ook bent, voer is toch nodig...


Ik zal vandaag/morgen wat kasten en dozen gaan plunderen, zodra ik iets gevonden en getest heb stuur ik wel een PM, OK?


----------



## Dale Vito

1963 ref. 1603 Rolex Datejust



Fijne dag!


----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> T_I, alle foto's die je plaatst, in verschillende topics doen het bij mij niet.
> Ligt dat aan mijn computer.... of?


Zouden moeten werken, de server is weer in de lucht.



Shadowjack said:


> Ik zal vandaag/morgen wat kasten en dozen gaan plunderen, zodra ik iets gevonden en getest heb stuur ik wel een PM, OK?


Thanks, ik heb snel een rtl 8169CS gevangen en die lijkt het iets beter te doen. De verbinding is soms bagger, maar hij valt niet meer 100% weg.

Edit: crap, het systeem gooit af en toe m'n aliassen weg, ook niet handig. Een van die aliassen is m'n webserver. (vandaar geen foto's)
Zou nu weer moeten werken.


----------



## Martin_B

vandaag mijn dhz modje:


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag de Minerva Heritage en daarmee heb ik het André Frey trio weer gehad. 


Minerva Heritage 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva Heritage 15 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Dale Vito

maak er weer wat moois van!


----------



## T_I

Vamdaag weer eens de Cjiaba.










Hopelijk werkt het nu een beetje met de server. Zo niet, ben 'm aan het omgooien.


----------



## Martin_B

Thuis proberen wat werk te doen bij twee zieke meisjes met een vintage om de pols:


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Thuis proberen wat werk te doen bij twee zieke meisjes met een vintage om de pols:


Wat een mooitje,... 34mm?


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Wat een mooitje,... 34mm?


Dank! hij is krap 35, maar dankzij de grote plaat en dus smalle rand draagt hij als een 36mm :-!


----------



## dezeppo

Vandaag weer mn laatste aanwinst om de pols, draagt goed en licht deze Oceanus.


----------



## Martin_B

Deze weer: 


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Voor mij nog steeds de Speedmaster:









En deze gedurende 53'32" (da's 2 minuten langer dan vorige week :-|)









Ron

PS - dag liep anders dan gedacht en zo werd het een 3 horloges dag:









Jullie weten wat dat betekent: inderdaad, lekker op de motor rondgetuft (net 365 km uit en thuis)


----------



## dezeppo

Gisteren besteld op de ebay, vandaag binnen, uit Duitsland, sneller heb ik nog niet meegemaakt. Lang geleden dat ik een G Shock had, ik weet nog niet of het een blijvertje is, die resin banden staan helemaal van onder op mijn favorietenlijstje. Foto is niet mijn beste, weinig natuurlijk licht hier in Zeeland vandaag.


----------



## Inca Bloc

seiko solar ssc081p1


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Orient.










En meteen een check of de server weer werkt. (post vanaf werk)


----------



## Bidle

Net gewisseld naar de Minerva, want eindelijk,.. eindelijk een mooi bandje gevonden/binnen. Eerst zou Lugten een bandje maken, maar de beste man kon het uiteindelijk niet. Overigens gaf hij zelf heel eerlijk aan en heeft toch de nodige kosten gemaakt. Heb nog aangeboden om iets te betalen, maar was absoluut niet nodig. Kortom prima vent enkel nog steeds geen bandje van hem.

Enfin,.. dus gezocht, gezocht,.. eindelijk een hele mooie donkerblauwe alligator gevonden. Gelijk een andere band ook op de Heritage, dus het trio is nu echt 'compleet'!  Vandaar dus de wissel. Foto's volgen zondag!!!


Minerva 140th Anniversary 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Verder voor wie dit nu nog leest; over een uur sluit mijn give-away book topic. Dus grijp je kans. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/give-away;-3000-posts-7-years-member-946277-3.html


----------



## dezeppo

Gisteren binnen gekregen, een wat minder high tech horloge deze keer, maar zeker niet de minste, ben er erg blij mee!


----------



## Inca Bloc

'70's Fortis marinemaster


----------



## Bidle

Mooi horloge!!!


----------



## Shadowjack

Vandaag was het storm dus een Offshore leek me een passende keus. Bij thuiskomst nog net op tijd er aan gedacht de camera te pakken en in de hal een wrist/snapshot te maken, regenwater en al ;o)










En vanavond St.Klaas, misschien dat ik er dan eindelijk aan toe kom wat nieuwe aanwinsten op de foto te zetten en te plaatsen, ik loop zwaar achter.


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> View attachment 1302878
> '70's Fortis marinemaster
> View attachment 1302877


Prachtig horloge, ook nog in perfecte staat zo te zien. Geniet ervan!


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> '70's Fortis marinemaster


Leuk, wel een beetje druk. Hier is de Kemmner weer een dagje mee geweest.


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Prachtig horloge, ook nog in perfecte staat zo te zien. Geniet ervan!


 new old stock  Kerel ging op pensioen en verkocht zijn "liggeblijvers" voor een habbekrats, betaalde hem slechts 150€ ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Inca Bloc said:


> new old stock  Kerel ging op pensioen en verkocht zijn "liggeblijvers" voor een habbekrats, betaalde hem slechts 150€ ;-)


Da's een goede deal!

Hier vandaag een blauwe ST5 om de pols, alvast met smart wachtend op de WUS limited ST5's



-edit- Voor wie niet bekend is met de kreet ST5, dit is een SeaGull uurwerk:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## dezeppo

Een witte, eenvoudige Oceanus vandaag.


----------



## Dale Vito

casio



fijne dag!


----------



## dezeppo

Dale Vito said:


> casio
> 
> 
> 
> fijne dag!


je hebt Breitling verkeerd geschreven


----------



## Dale Vito

Foutje


----------



## Inca Bloc

Obaku


----------



## Shadowjack

'Recent grab'; Seiko SLR001P.










Dat ding geeft al licht als je er naar kijkt dus in ieder geval geen kerstboom nodig dit jaar (die hebben we sowieso nooit b-)).


----------



## Martin_B

Alpha voor dit weekend:


----------



## dezeppo

De Hamilton Khaki. Bevalt me prima! Vanochtend schoot de gesp helaas door, dat luistert allemaal net iets te nauw. Meteen maar een andere besteld, zou zonde zijn als het horloge van mn pols viel...


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de zware.


----------



## Dale Vito

Panda op kantoor..



Fijn weekend!


----------



## merl

deze vandaag








Fijn weekend allen.


----------



## Inca Bloc

dezeppo said:


> De Hamilton Khaki. Bevalt me prima! Vanochtend schoot de gesp helaas door, dat luistert allemaal net iets te nauw. Meteen maar een andere besteld, zou zonde zijn als het horloge van mn pols viel...


Nato zou wel passen bij deze


----------



## dezeppo

Inca Bloc said:


> Nato zou wel passen bij deze


Dat denk ik ook maar ik hou het bij leer voor deze, mooi exemplaar,Horween Shell Cordovan Leather, besteld in d VS. Ik draag mn horloges graag los, dat gaat niet echt met een NATO. Ben nu aan het zoeken naar een Jazzmaster, of iets anders met een sweeping secondewijzer.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Polpora Aer Duo


----------



## 104RS

Een tijdje geleden een andere bezel gescoord. Vandaag; een typisch zondag, dus een geschikte dag om hem maar weer eens om te doen:


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag om de pols samen met wat anderen, maar hier is dan eindelijk de 140th Anniversary met band. 


Minerva 140th Anniversary 14 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva 140th Anniversary 15 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva 140th Anniversary 16 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag weer teruggekomen, maar deze nog steeds om de pols


----------



## Bidle

Welkom terug, Parijs is altijd leuk vertoeven. Nog tijd gehad om even naar de mooie horloge-boetieks te gaan?

Hier nog even de Minerva, straks mag/moet die weer af:


Minerva 140th Anniversary 13 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

^^ Bah wat mooi ^^

Waarom ga je niet lekker naar bed en stop je mij de ogen uit te steken?
Hier nog steeds de 3570.50 Speedmaster Professional:









Ron


----------



## dezeppo

Oceanus, vandaag de zwarte.


----------



## ScreenKiller

Dezeppo is dat een strider custom? Atwood tool ? En wat is dat links?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dezeppo

ScreenKiller said:


> Dezeppo is dat een strider custom? Atwood tool ? En wat is dat links?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


VLNR: Photon Fanatic Killer AAA DLC zaklampje, 2x Atwood 5Rib Lanslide, Casio, Strider MSC Strider PT (inderdaad, een custom  ) met clip en dan een Atwood G1 Ghost.


----------



## ScreenKiller

Waar kan ik een Atwood bestellen naast van hemzelf? Wil hem niet helemaal uit Amerika halen.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de BeiHai:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## 104RS

MHe225 said:


> ^^ Bah wat mooi ^^
> 
> Waarom ga je niet lekker naar bed en stop je mij de ogen uit te steken?
> Hier nog steeds de 3570.50 Speedmaster Professional:
> 
> View attachment 1306230
> 
> 
> Ron


De pot verwijt de ketel dat hij zwart ziet.... jij steekt mij vervolgens weer de ogen uit met je Speedy ;-)


----------



## 104RS

dezeppo said:


> Oceanus, vandaag de zwarte.


Heb je dat allemaal in je broekzak? Mijn broek zakt al bijna af bij de gedachte ;-)
Levert echter wel leuke plaatjes op zo!


----------



## Inca Bloc

muziekdoos


----------



## MHe225

104RS said:


> De pot verwijt de ketel dat hij zwart ziet.... jij steekt mij vervolgens weer de ogen uit met je Speedy ;-)


Neem mij niet kwalijk :-( Beter zo?









Die had ik vandaag ook een poosje om .... stukje hardlopen, hè (of ben je nu weer jaloers?). Voor de rest van de dag .... och, laat maar ;-)

Ron


----------



## Neeko

Hello,
This is a very nice seagull watch......what model is this?
Thanks,
Neeko



Martin_B said:


> De m177 vandaag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


----------



## Neeko

Dit is mijn Hamilton.......these are very good watches!

G]


mcp02 said:


> Hoi! Vandaag de Hamilton Khaki H765150
> View attachment 866018


----------



## Neeko

My Baume & Mercier Capeland L ....what a sweet watch!

[IMG

]


----------



## merl




----------



## ScreenKiller

Mooie Nomos

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Martin_B

Neeko said:


> Hello,
> This is a very nice seagull watch......what model is this?
> Thanks,
> Neeko


Hi Neeko, it's an M177s, but the model is discontinued.

-edit- some more info
The made a newer version with ST21 (eta2824 clone) movement, but it's sold out: http://www.usseagull.com/EnProductShow.asp?ClassID=89&ID=130

There is an alternative in the new M198, a few mm smaller, and with a more expensive, thin ST18 movement: http://www.good-stuffs.com/New-Sea-...atch-ST1812-reincarnation-of-M177S_p_206.html


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de SeaGull Sub op mesh op de pols, terwijl ik ruzie maakte met een camera in de robotkop. Gelukkig de fout kunnen vinden.



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## ScreenKiller

Vet wat voor werk doe je ? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Martin_B

ScreenKiller said:


> Vet wat voor werk doe je ?


Ik werk bij een bedrijf dat vision en optische systemen ontwerpt en bouwt. Automatische inspectie systemen in de industrie, medische instrumenten, optische meetinstrumenten, kortom alles waar lenzen en/of camera's inzitten ;-)
Erg leuk en divers!


----------



## Neeko

Hello Martin,

Bedant voor this information, I will have a look at the sites. Your watch is very stylish and looks like a high end watch, I like it.
Thanks again,
Best regards,
Neeko



Martin_B said:


> Hi Neeko, it's an M177s, but the model is discontinued.
> 
> -edit- some more info
> The made a newer version with ST21 (eta2824 clone) movement, but it's sold out: -SeaGull USA
> 
> There is an alternative in the new M198, a few mm smaller, and with a more expensive, thin ST18 movement: New Sea-Gull M198S automatic dress watch ST1812 reincarnation of M177S


----------



## 104RS

Vandaag een van de eerste horloges die ik kocht een jaar of 1,5 geleden.
Ik betrapte mezelf erop dat ik deze eigenlijk bijna nooit meer draag, toch maar weer eens om de pols vandaag:


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de Two-Tone SeaGull:


----------



## T_I

Vandaag een blauwe










Vanavond eens de foto's van vanochtend online zetten. ;-)


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Vandaag een blauwe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanavond eens de foto's van vanochtend online zetten. ;-)


Leuk horloge!

Zelf net weer eens in Nederland, maar nog geen keuze kunnen maken. Komt morgen wel weer. Wel nieuwe pakketjes binnen met leuke horloges. Een LIP en een Zenith. b-)


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag en morgen


----------



## MHe225

^^ Blijft heel erg mooi ^^

Hier nog steeds de Speedmaster Professional. 't Hangt een beetje van "tante Post" af - morgen of overmorgen wat anders ...... :think:

Ron


----------



## dezeppo




----------



## 104RS

Ik ben ook echt compleet fan sinds de eerste keer dat je er een foto van plaatste, vooral de "weggezakte" registers vind ik echt schitterend.
Hoe dan ook een toekomstige klassieker :-!



merl said:


> Deze vandaag en morgen


----------



## 104RS

Hier overigens vandaag een iets minder subtiel horloge (zeg maar gerust een grote bonk Chinees staal ;-)) dan de Junghans hierboven:


----------



## merl

'65 weekdater


----------



## Inca Bloc

Seiko solar


----------



## dezeppo

Edifice.


----------



## polonorte2

Hamilton vandaag...


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de Omega Genève, ik vraag me opeens af waarom ik hem zo weinig draag...









Groeten, 
Martin


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> '65 weekdater


Dit blijft voor mij toch ook wel één van de toppers hier. Erg gaaf!


----------



## ScreenKiller

dezeppo said:


> Edifice.


mooie hinderer, en sebenza.
wat is dat ding met dat doodskop onder je sleutels op de sebenza foto?


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Dit blijft voor mij toch ook wel één van de toppers hier. Erg gaaf!


Dank je! Draag het niet vaak maar blijft bespaard van mijn geflip ;-)


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Dank je! Draag het niet vaak maar blijft bespaard van mijn geflip ;-)


Zonde, ik zou hem flippen aan Bidle,.... uuhhh bedoel dragen,,....dragen natuurlijk!

edit:

Hier de onlangs verkregen Bucherer chronometer:

Bucherer Chronometer grey 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

pm!


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> pm!


zeg, zeg, .... d'r wordt hier toch niet geflipt / verhandeld. Bidle heeft al genoeg klokjes en is deze oude Seiko niet nut. Kan beter richting VS ;-)


----------



## vanhessche

Het horloge dat ik de laatste tijd het meest om de pols heb:


DSC_0367_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> zeg, zeg, .... d'r wordt hier toch niet geflipt / verhandeld. Bidle heeft al genoeg klokjes en is deze oude Seiko niet nut. Kan beter richting VS ;-)


haha, was een geintje. Die Seiko gaat nergens (zonder mij ;-) ) heen!


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> haha, was een geintje. Die Seiko gaat nergens (zonder mij ;-) ) heen!


Huh,.. maar ik heb het geld al overgemaakt!!??:-|

:-!


----------



## T_I

T_I said:


> Vanavond eens de foto's van vanochtend online zetten. ;-)


Iets later geworden dan gepland, maar ala, hier is er een.










Eergisteren was de Kemner mee.










Gisteren had ik de Orient om.










Vandaag de Union Ancre.


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Hier nog steeds de Speedmaster Professional. 't Hangt een beetje van "tante Post" af - morgen of overmorgen wat anders ...... :think:


Tante Post was langzamer dan gedacht, maar het astronauten horloge heeft nu dan toch het veld moeten ruimen ten gunste van een piloten horloge:









Diameter van de Speedmaster is 1 mm groter dan van de Stowa FOLE (42 vs 41) maar oogt toch ietwat kleiner :think:

Ron


----------



## merl




----------



## ScreenKiller

Mooie Stowa heb de Stowa flieger black forest limited edition besteld kom ergens in maart aan.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 104RS

De twee chronografen die het hoogst op mijn verlanglijstje staan op één pagina..... jullie hebben een goede smaak :-!


----------



## Jozefs

hmt Pilot door mijn zoon voor me meegebracht uit India.

Jozef


----------



## Martin_B

Feestje vandaag, met de 1601 om de pols:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## dezeppo

Met een beetje geluk komt deze week mijn nieuwe aanwinst binnen...


----------



## 104RS

Martin_B said:


> Feestje vandaag, met de 1601 om de pols:
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Heb je de Datejust om je pols omdat je een feestje hebt? Of is het een feestje omdat je hem om je pols hebt? ;-)


----------



## Shadowjack

T_I said:


> Iets later geworden dan gepland, maar ala, hier is er een.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eergisteren was de Kemner mee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gisteren had ik de Orient om.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandaag de Union Ancre.


Zo te zien de server weer een beetje aan de praat??


----------



## Shadowjack

Deze vandaag; ik had hem al een aantal keer als eBay veiling voorbij zien komen maar de prijzen liepen me steeds te hoog op. Tot 2 weken geleden of zo. Hij stond laag en bleef laag, op het laatste moment toch maar een bod gedaan en gewonnen voor een schijntje.

Tot 300m waterdicht, Miyota 8215 automatic movement, saffierglas, geschroefde kroon, grote cyclops, coin-edge bezel die mooi soepel klikt en een diver-extension aan de RVS band ook nog (stond niet in de beschrijving maar mij hoor je niet klagen!). En dat alles helemaal nieuw voor een paar tientjes ;o) Alleen de naam is een mond vol: DeTomaso San Remo Testa Di Morto pffrrr.... heb em gewoon 'de Skull' gedoopt, past wel bij m'n persoonlijke stijl b-)

De foto's zijn niet optimaal, 'ff snel' genomen. Helaas reflecteert en spiegelt dat alle kanten op bij geïmproviseerd kunstlicht =[


----------



## Bidle

Hier vandaag een Longines Comet, wat mij betreft een ondergewaardeerd horloge. Alhoewel ik ze vaker begin tegen te komen.


Longines Comet 12 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Hier vandaag een Longines Comet, wat mij betreft een ondergewaardeerd horloge. Alhoewel ik ze vaker begin tegen te komen.
> 
> 
> Longines Comet 12 by Bidle, on Flickr


Nog nooit eerder gezien, maar wat een ontzettend gaaf ding zeg! Hij schreeuwt echt de 70er jaren.
Het enige wat ik gek vind is de ongecentreerde text op de wijzerplaat, hoort dat zo?


----------



## dezeppo

Mooi om te zien hoe kort de dagen en lang de nachten zijn op de Yes Watch...


----------



## Martin_B

104RS said:


> Heb je de Datejust om je pols omdat je een feestje hebt? Of is het een feestje omdat je hem om je pols hebt? ;-)


Beide 

Vandaag, omdat het volle maan is, deze:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Ook ik had het plan naar een van mijn maanstand horloges te wisselen, maar ja, als je net een paar dagen een nieuw speeltje hebt is het moeilijk dat weg te leggen. Dus voor mij nog steeds









Alleen, met dit horloge zijn de dagen wat kort - 32 seconden om precies te zijn. Verkoper zei dat "_time keeping is excellent_". Je kunt argumenteren dat 32 op de 86.400 seconden slechts een afwijking van 0.037% is, maar ik wil dat niet excellent noemen. Minder dan 5 seconde afwijking per etmaal is dit predicaat waardig.

Ron


----------



## T_I

Shadowjack said:


> Zo te zien de server weer een beetje aan de praat??


Beetje, vandaag weer netwerk kwijt geraakt.  Toch maar eens op jacht naar een Intel PCIe kaart...

Gisteren de Luch weer om gehad










Vandaag begonnen met de Kaiserstunde.










Daarna is ie gedemonteerd om de kast bij een goudsmid op te laten knappen.










Nu de Cjiaba om.


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Nog nooit eerder gezien, maar wat een ontzettend gaaf ding zeg! Hij schreeuwt echt de 70er jaren.
> Het enige wat ik gek vind is de ongecentreerde text op de wijzerplaat, hoort dat zo?


Thx, idd jaren zeventig! De tekst staat aan de binnenkant van het plexi. Dit aangezien de rode schijven in zijn geheel draaien en dus de tekst dan rondjes zou maken en nu blijft de tekst staan waar het hoort. 

Op onderstaande foto kun je de schaduw zien van de tekst. 


Longines Comet 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Glenn-BE

Tudor Date + Day ref.: 94510.










Groet, Glenn


----------



## Inca Bloc

Tissot Heritage Visodate met aftermarket Rhein Fils Perforato-band. Zeker een leuk uurwerk, één van de drie horloges die ik nog over heb. Volgende week wordt de witte dag en datum indicatie vervangen door een zwarte met witte letters.


----------



## Dale Vito

SevenFriday 



Mooie dag mensen


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een blauwe beplaatte SeaGull op mesh:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Orient


----------



## dezeppo




----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag is het de Rodania On-On (Onbekend model / Onverwoestbaar model )


----------



## 104RS

Toch nog maar weer eens om de pols, bevalt eigenlijk nog steeds wel prima voor af en toe:


----------



## Neeko

I'm sure maybe some of you will recognize this particular hat....... . This my everyday watch now and I couldn't help including my new hat courtesy of my cousin in Holland.


----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij de Shanghai Milwatch reissue:


----------



## Dale Vito

Fijne dag mensen!


----------



## Martin_B

Dale Vito said:


> Fijne dag mensen!


Da's een hele mooie :-!


----------



## Dale Vito

Bedankt Martin!


----------



## MHe225

Dale Vito said:


> Fijne dag mensen!


LLD ..... |>

Staat ook op mijn lijstje.Enige probleem: mijn lijstje is langer dan mijn budget en het relaas van (de inbraak bij) Inca Blok heeft geleid tot reflectie en bezinning. Misschien is het echte probleem wel dat er gewoon te veel mooie horloges zijn.

Jij hebt toch ook wel een fraaie collectie, Dale.
'n Goede vrijdag allemaal en een nog beter weekend.

Ron

PS - hier nog steeds de Stowa FOLE


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> LLD ..... |>
> 
> Staat ook op mijn lijstje.Enige probleem: mijn lijstje is langer dan mijn budget en het relaas van (de inbraak bij) Inca Blok heeft geleid tot reflectie en bezinning. Misschien is het echte probleem wel dat er gewoon te veel mooie horloges zijn.
> 
> Jij hebt toch ook wel een fraaie collectie, Dale.
> 'n Goede vrijdag allemaal en een nog beter weekend.
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS - hier nog steeds de Stowa FOLE


Staat hier ook op de: komikhemtegendanisdemeeneemkansgroot-lijst. ;-)

Verder die inbraak is idd echt drama. Afgelopen jaar was een bekende van me de sigaar met bedreiging en al,.... denk daar toch nog regelmatig aan.

Hier een nieuwkomer om de pols, maar nog geen foto's van. Nu kan ik neerzetten wat het is, maar dan ben ik gelijk weer verplicht om zondag me best te gaan doen. :-d


----------



## MHe225

Ik hoor je, Bidle. Ik wil niet al te fanatiek kijken en zoeken, anders heb ik in no time 'n LLD te pakken. Dat horloge volgt mij al een paar jaar. En net als ik hem bijkans vergeten ben, weet iemand het vuurtje weer aan te wakkeren (dank je, Dale ..... niet).

Twee wake-up calls in één week is toch wel wat veel. Eerst was daar de inbraak bij Inca Bloc. Eergisteren werd ik letterlijk van de weg gedrukt terwijl ik op mijn motor reed (Hailwood Ducati). Dat was goed voor een benauwd moment - niet op het moment dat het allemaal gebeurt, maar net daarna, als je je realiseert wat allemaal had kunnen gebeuren. Ik ging dus met zo'n 60 - 70 km/u de berm (en greppel) in en hebben op miraculeuze wijze de motor overeind gehouden. Veel geluk en waarschijnlijk ook de rijcursus voor (ver) gevorderden die ik jaren geleden gedaan heb. Werd gegeven door motor-mannen van de verkeerspolitie en tijdens die cursus gingen we ook met 60+ de berm in.

Ah wel, we zijn er nog en kunnen er over verhalen.
Ron

PS - Bidle, je zult toch echt met de camera in de weer moeten.


----------



## Dale Vito

Tissot Heritage Navigator op kantoor


----------



## Bidle

Dale Vito said:


> Tissot Heritage Navigator op kantoor


Tijd geleden een keer een 'echte originele' gezien. Ook erg mooi, maar deze remake is ook zeker erg mooi.


Patek Nautilus 5711 25 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Ik ben altijd nog steeds een beetje verliefd op mijn Enicar, en hij mocht vandaag weer om:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## vanhessche

Vandaag het 'oudje' uit mijn collectie


DSC_0084_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Vandaag het 'oudje' uit mijn collectie
> 
> 
> DSC_0084_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


Mooitje!! Begin jaren vijftig model. Heeft deze ook een plaat met mooi (licht) glimmende opgedrukte cijfers?
Verwacht zelf een 265 met incabloc,... namelijk wel zo praktisch, maar duurt al even, dus hoop dat het nog goed komt; spannend. Enfin, dit is iig een mooi uurwerkje en kom je niet vaak meer tegen voor een nette prijs.


----------



## dezeppo

Mijn andere ana-digi...


----------



## vanhessche

De mijne heeft geen cijfers op de wijzerplaat maar gewoon streepjes (battons dacht ik?):


DSC_0086_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr

Klein minpuntje is dat het streepje van 5u eens hersteld geweest is en niet meer helemaal overeenkomt met de anderen. Maar goed, het blijft nog steeds een mooi klokje 

De mijne is wel een 285, geen 265. Alhoewel ik denk dat er niet zoveel verschil is, stammen ongeveer uit dezelfde periode.
Volgens het 'extract of the archives' is de mijne gemaakt in 1955.


----------



## Shadowjack

T_I said:


> Beetje, vandaag weer netwerk kwijt geraakt.  Toch maar eens op jacht naar een Intel PCIe kaart...


Kan het idee niet van me afzetten dat het in het moederbord zit, maar dat blijft moeilijk in te schatten zo op afstand...

Vandaag de G-Shock Sky Cockpit A1100FC, compleet met 'pilotenjas' b-)










Zag zojuist dat er een zwart met gouden 30th Anniversary uitvoering van deze klok uit is (of komt), en er zit een nieuwe MTG aan te komen dus dat wordt moeilijk kiezen welke G-Shock er in 2014 aan de collectie toegevoegd gaat worden (tenzij we de Oudejaarsloterij winnen lolzz).

Tussen de bedrijven door bezig met de Seiko SLR001P. De vorige eigenaar had er de laatste 5 of 6 jaar niet naar omgekeken, en hoewel de klok in redelijk goede staat verkeerde toen ik hem kreeg was ie wel aan een schoonmaak/opknapbeurt toe, vandaar dat ik de laatste tijd wat minder actief was hier.


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Tijd geleden een keer een 'echte originele' gezien. Ook erg mooi, maar deze remake is ook zeker erg mooi.
> 
> 
> Patek Nautilus 5711 25 by Bidle, on Flickr


Die foto heeft hier nog een tijdje als bureaubladachtergrond gediend :-!


----------



## dezeppo




----------



## merl




----------



## vanhessche

Vandaag het 13 jaar jongere broertje van degene die ik de afgelopen 2 dagen aan had:


DSC_0060_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## Sjors

Wat een storm vanacht.

Cheers,

Sjors

Sent using Tapatalk!


----------



## Martin_B

Dual Crown vandaag:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## 104RS

Martin_B said:


> Dual Crown vandaag:
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Heel mooi! Het is dat ik toen nog geen lid was, anders had ik er zeker ook een besteld.
Een paar weken geleden stond er een in het salesgedeelte, echter was hij al ruimschoots verkocht voor ik het topic had gezien


----------



## Dale Vito

Fijne dagen dames & heren!


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Heel mooi! Het is dat ik toen nog geen lid was, anders had ik er zeker ook een besteld.
> Een paar weken geleden stond er een in het salesgedeelte, echter was hij al ruimschoots verkocht voor ik het topic had gezien


Jammer dat ik dat niet wist. De mijne heb ik begin deze maand verkocht.
Nou ja, er zal vast wel weer eens eentje langskomen voor je.
Hoe vergaat met het binnen halen van de Engelse Rus?


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Jammer dat ik dat niet wist. De mijne heb ik begin deze maand verkocht.
> Nou ja, er zal vast wel weer eens eentje langskomen voor je.
> Hoe vergaat met het binnen halen van de Engelse Rus?


Helaas, er komt er vast nog wel een keer eentje langs! Ik was niet echt actief op zoek, maar ik heb het altijd een heel fraai ontwerp gevonden.
Wat betreft de Engelse Rus, de veiling loopt nog steeds maar ik heb een scherpschutter in stelling gebracht om toe te slaan :-!


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag deze Boctok Albatross om de pols


----------



## 104RS

Peerke said:


> Vandaag deze Boctok Albatross om de pols


Leuke Vostok!
Ik heb er toevallig ook eentje om vandaag, uiteraard de kleinste van de twee ;-)


----------



## Peerke

Ook een mooie.
Het zijn leuke horloges die goed lopen voor een vriendelijke prijs.

Mooie avater heb je trouwens. Achterkant van een Enicar horloge


----------



## MHe225

We zijn weer eens een "matching pair" en dragen de horloges waarmee het 15 jaar geleden allemaal begon, onze Kerstcadeaus van '98. Toen wist ik nog niet wat voor een goede koop deze Fortis horloges waren / zouden zijn.









Succes allemaal met het barre weer en voor iedereen natuurlijk een heel Zalige Kerstmis.

Anneke & Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Dale Vito said:


> Fijne dagen dames & heren!


Uit eigen collectie? ;-) Wel jammer dat hij een paar maand achteloopt:-d


----------



## T_I

Sinds zaterdag is de kast van de Kaiserstunde terug van de goudsmid. Gisteren weer in elkaar gezet.










Op tijd af voor kerst, dus vandaag om.


----------



## Martin_B

gisteren:


vandaag:



Fijne dagen iedereen:-!


----------



## merl

mn nieuwe aanwinst vandaag


----------



## polonorte2

De Sumo voor de kerstdagen, fijne feestdagen...


----------



## Dale Vito

Martin_B said:


> Uit eigen collectie? ;-) Wel jammer dat hij een paar maand achteloopt:-d


ja en de power reserve is ook niet helemaal je-van-het..


----------



## vanhessche

Gisteren:


DSC_0128_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr

Vandaag:


DSC_0373_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## Dale Vito

links en rechts 



fijne dag heren!


----------



## Dixit

De afgelopen dagen tijdens de dag wat afgewisseld.

Meestal mijn net nieuwe 'Kerstcadeautje' (nou ja... zelf gekocht).









Tijdens deze vakantie heb ik echter ook wat gefietst. Met de peuter in de aanhangwagen - en dan nog de boodschappen - met tegenwind 6 Bft is dat nogal afzien. Een eerdere Night Hunter had dan ineens een vochtplek op zijn glaasje. :-(
Daarnaast heb ik sowieso ook nog een pak authentieke regen op mijn kop gekregen eergisteren.

Dus... voor absolute waterdichtheid tijdens mijn fietstochten even van horloge gewisseld.


----------



## Runaque

Dale Vito said:


> links en rechts
> 
> 
> 
> fijne dag heren!


Hoe bevalt die SevenFriday je? Ik overweeg om hem ook te kopen, maar dan in oranje of blauw.


----------



## merl

Runaque said:


> Hoe bevalt die SevenFriday je? Ik overweeg om hem ook te kopen, maar dan in oranje of blauw.


Heb je deze al eens om gehad? Afgelopen weekend zag ik toevallig toen ik langs een juwelier liep dat ze SevenFriday hadden. Meteen even naar binnen gestapt en gepast.
Door de vorm en de grootte draagt het horloge best groot (en hoog). Waarschijnlijk valt hierdoor dit horloge voor mij af als eventuele toekomstige aankoop, hoe leuk ik het model/concept ook vind.


----------



## Runaque

merl said:


> Heb je deze al eens om gehad? Afgelopen weekend zag ik toevallig toen ik langs een juwelier liep dat ze SevenFriday hadden. Meteen even naar binnen gestapt en gepast.
> Door de vorm en de grootte draagt het horloge best groot (en hoog). Waarschijnlijk valt hierdoor dit horloge voor mij af als eventuele toekomstige aankoop, hoe leuk ik het model/concept ook vind.


Dat soort uurwerken vind ik net leuk om te dragen, de meeste die ik heb zijn vrij groot en zwaar.


----------



## Dale Vito

Runaque said:


> Hoe bevalt die SevenFriday je? Ik overweeg om hem ook te kopen, maar dan in oranje of blauw.


Hij bevalt super. Ik heb hem vaak en graag om.. Alhoewel hij vrij groot lijkt zit hij door het gebrek aan losse bandaanzetten bijzonder comfortabel.


----------



## T_I

Ter afsluiting van het jaar natuurlijk her horloge waar het dit jaar allemaal om te doen was.


----------



## merl

Voor mij deze vandaag....








.....of er moet op de valreep nog pakketje binnenkomen


----------



## T_I

Even een update, de Kemmner dragen en dan niet de juiste tijd, foei...










Ok, 12 uur te vroeg, maar ala.

Prettig uiteinde en veel geluk en verzamel plezier in 2014.


----------



## Bazzie

Weer aan het werk met de TW Steel TW622 Quartz om te pols.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Visodate


----------



## 104RS

Vandaag een horloge met een vrij weinig origineel design, zet maar gerust een gestolen design om mijn pols.
De aanschaf heb ik niet gedaan vanwege de gelijkenis met het design van het bekende horloge met een vrijwel gelijke wijzerplaat (daardoor twijfelde ik zelfs nog even) maar gewoon omdat ik het zeer fraaie horloges vind om te zien.

Tevens kon ik wel een paar net ogende horloges gebruiken gezien ik vrij veel duikers heb. 
Daarnaast waren ze relatief goedkoop en doordat ze zó snel verkochten had ik weinig bedenktijd. 
Tot nu toe geen spijt gehad, tevens ben ik goed te spreken over de kwaliteit en afwerking |>










En een plaatje van de achterkant, hier nog aan de originele bracelet zoals te zien. Ik hou sowieso niet zo van bracelets, maar aan leder oogt hij ook een stuk subtieler.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca Bloc said:


> Visodate
> View attachment 1331408
> 
> View attachment 1331414


Dzijiezes, wat een haar op mijn armen als ik een foto maak, ik lijk wel Bokito! ;-) In het echt lijkt het of ik àmper beharing op mijn armen heb .... ​b-)


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> Dzijiezes, wat een haar op mijn armen als ik een foto maak, ik lijk wel Bokito! ;-) In het echt lijkt het of ik àmper beharing op mijn armen heb .... ​b-)


Komt door de flitser ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Komt door de flitser ;-)


 LOL  ik dacht al dat ik het circus in kon


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> LOL  ik dacht al dat ik het circus in kon


Het één sluit het ander natuurlijk niet uit b-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Het één sluit het ander natuurlijk niet uit b-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS;7183902
[IMG said:


> http://i40.tinypic.com/a1lv2o.jpg[/IMG]


Blijft lekker, ongeacht je visie mbt het design, maar ach "wie de kinders graag ziet, spaart de roede niet"....... ;-)


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze nieuwe binnenkomer....een erg geslaagde wus le!


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> Vandaag deze nieuwe binnenkomer....een erg geslaagde wus le!


Grrrrrrrrrrr, je wéét toch dat ik in detox-fase ben!! Ik was al zo ver dat ik ànderen begin te voorzien van klokjes die ik denk dat bij hun passen, maar zelf gewoon geduldig op mijn Seikotjes wachtte.......Heeby Yeeby's komen weer boven nu! ( aub "supreme beïng" ik vond problemen reflecteren leuker dan nu wéér de "vibe" te krijgen!  ) ......


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Vandaag deze nieuwe binnenkomer....een erg geslaagde wus le!


Erg fraai! Heb het topic een paar keer gezien maar toch uiteindelijk de knoop niet doorgehakt.
Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe hij om de pols oogt qua formaat etc.... wristshots!! :-!


----------



## Peerke

Sinds vanmiddag, toen de postbode was geweest, deze Luch om de pols









Foto: Merl


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Erg fraai! Heb het topic een paar keer gezien maar toch uiteindelijk de knoop niet doorgehakt.
> Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe hij om de pols oogt qua formaat etc.... wristshots!! :-!


Dank, komt er morgen aan!


----------



## merl

Peerke said:


> Sinds vanmiddag, toen de postbode was geweest, deze Luch om de pols
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Merl


Veel plezier er mee!


----------



## Peerke

Thanks.
Hij loopt nog aardig op tijd ook. Zo op het eerste zicht.


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Erg fraai! Heb het topic een paar keer gezien maar toch uiteindelijk de knoop niet doorgehakt.
> Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe hij om de pols oogt qua formaat etc.... wristshots!! :-!


Hierbij een snelle mobieltje foto


----------



## Bazzie

Wachten op beter weer met de Mako.










En daar is het al gelukkig:


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Hierbij een snelle mobieltje foto


Oke, nu heb ik officieel spijt, hij doet het om de pols dus ook erg goed |>

Hier vandaag het witte broertje van die ik gisteren om had, helaas een wat wazige telefoonfoto zie ik nu:


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag een Prisma met A.Schild automaat.
Ik heb geen idee hoe oud deze is.


----------



## vanhessche

Vandaag een wandeling gemaakt in een bos rondom een kasteel (Kasteel van Poeke):


----------



## 104RS




----------



## T_I

Tijdje geen updates, dus maar een hele lijst in 1 keer.

1-1 & 3-1:









2-1:









Vandaag:


----------



## Bazzie

In de zon met de Le Locle.


----------



## merl

Eerst deze









dan deze


----------



## Bidle

Rolex Milgaus zwart 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag genoten van de zon, lekker weinig gedaan en in het bos gewandeld, met de dual crown om:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## dezeppo

Op zoek naar een (min of meer) betaalbare Speedmaster, deze blijf ik maar dragen, wat een fantastische klok!


----------



## Bazzie

Dagje klussen met de Mako.


----------



## 104RS

Een oudere foto, maar klein, vintage en fijn. Vooral de structuur in de wijzerplaat sprak en spreekt me nog steeds aan.


----------



## 104RS

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag genoten van de zon, lekker weinig gedaan en in het bos gewandeld, met de dual crown om:
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Hoe vaker ik hier foto's van voorbij zie komen hoe gaver ik hem vind!


----------



## Bazzie

Wachten op de trein met de Le Locle.










Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin_B

Genieten van een kop koffie met de ZhuFeng op Mesh:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bazzie

Martin_B said:


> Genieten van een kop koffie met de ZhuFeng op Mesh:
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Mesh staat em goed!

Ik ben aan het werk met de Mako, maar helaas zonder, fatsoenlijke, koffie:


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag naakt....Zulu zit in de wasmachine :-D


----------



## T_I

Vandaag:


----------



## vanhessche

Al 2 dagen deze:


DSC_0066_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

vanhessche said:


> Al 2 dagen deze:
> 
> 
> DSC_0066_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


is ook erg mooi in deze kleur, ik heb de zwarte, en hij blijft perfect tijd houden....


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> is ook erg mooi in deze kleur, ik heb de zwarte, en hij blijft perfect tijd houden....
> View attachment 1338303


Het zijn hele fraaie horloges, alleen de jouwe schrééuwt echt om een paar goede foto's :-!


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Het zijn hele fraaie horloges, alleen de jouwe schrééuwt echt om een paar goede foto's :-!


Zo dus? Aangepaste band, en op stapel staande verandering van zwarte datum op wit, heb ik witte datum op zwart besteld. (blijft helaas langer weg als voorzien) ;-)


----------



## Bazzie

Ook in het zwart zeer mooi die Visodate! Ben ook benieuwd naar de zwarte achtergrond bij de dag en datum.

Ik heb vandaag zijn broertje aan, de Le Locle.


----------



## Martin_B

Nog een extra dagje ;-)


(wederom crappy Iphone pic. Sorry..)

groeten,

Martin


----------



## Shadowjack

Vandaag m'n Seiko quartz Monster, heb nog steeds heel veel plezier van deze b-)










Inclusief een nieuw en minder flashy 'logo', ook ivm het nieuwe jaar ;o)


----------



## 104RS

Ze bevallen toch best goed |>

Gisteren:










Vandaag:


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> wederom crappy Iphone pic. Sorry...


|> |>

Ik vind de foto eigenlijk wel prima en heeft voor mij grote sentimentele waarde - De HeNe is wel een oudje, die zie je niet vaak meer. Vandaag de dag vrijwel uitsluitend laser-diodes. Ik heb met hetzelfde type als in bovenstaande foto jarenlang gespeeld - uitlijnen van mijn optische experimenten, de spiegels rond mijn CO2 lasers, etc. Altijd lastig om infrarood optiek uit te lijnen met zichtbaar licht, want le kunt er niet doorheen schijnen (10.6 μm vs 0.63 μm). Verder was de output van mijn systeem van een geheel andere orde - denk GigaWatt. Maar wel maar heel eventjes: gepulst systeem met een optische puls duur van luttele milliseconde. Dat was de omhullende: ik had een "gemodelocked" systeem en de optische pulsjes in de trein waren slechts 0.5 ns (500 picoseconde klinkt trouwens nog korter). Helaas heb ik geen digitale foto's van deze apparatuur maar misschien scan ik ooit een paar van de "echte" foto's.

Ik draag nog steeds de Fortis - van het weekend toch maar weer eens wisselen. Misschien komt dan 'n aanwinst binnen ..... 
En onze vriend Ed (hked) stuurt zometeen nog een paar aanwinsten mijn kant op.

Ron


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag


----------



## janl

De recentste aanwinst nog steeds.


----------



## T_I

janl said:


> De recentste aanwinst nog steeds.


Het is dat de blauwe al op waren...

Vandaag deze.









Even genieten van de vers opgelapte Kaiserstunde.


----------



## polonorte2

Een MM300 op mesh vandaag...


----------



## Dale Vito

fijn weekend mensen!


----------



## Neeko

My new Fromanteel - 'The Amsterdam'


----------



## Bidle

Gefeliciteerd en veel draagplezier!!!


----------



## merl




----------



## dezeppo

Citizen met nieuwe sharkmesh


----------



## Bazzie

Na een onverwachts veel te drukke zaterdagochtend nu ontspannen met de Le Locle om de pols.


----------



## vanhessche

DSC_0089_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## 104RS

Nog maar een keer om de pols vandaag, voor hij een nieuw huis mag gaan zoeken |>


----------



## Inca Bloc

vintage homemade samsung smartwatch met james bond zulu band :-!

​


----------



## Shadowjack

Inca Bloc said:


> vintage homemade samsung smartwatch met james bond zulu band:-!


LOL! b-)

---------------------

Hier vandaag de Invicta Grand Diver Automatic (Seiko NH35A), bijnaam 'Creamsicle':










Buiten dat ik hem mooi vind en dat hij goed bij m'n zwart/gele Spizikes past schijnt ie slechts mondjesmaat verkrijgbaar te zijn, zo las ik althans.

Hieronder de reden waarom ik hem op het laatste nippertje nog gekocht heb, hij was vlak daarna uitverkocht :-d dus heb er absoluut geen spijt van:


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag een lekker rommel dagje:


Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bazzie

Met de Mako wachten tot ik het OV kan ontvluchten.










Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer even de Fossil om gehad.










Is me 2 uur gelukt. (flut reactie op een stroombron om de pols :-( )
Daarna maar weer naar iets mechanisch.










Edit: even een foto update.


----------



## Neeko

Today, Tuesday January 14,2014 - my Hamilton -


----------



## 104RS

Ik begon vandaag met iets anders totdat de postbode langskwam, toen ging deze om de pols. Echt een prachtig horloge, overgenomen van een mede Kaliber 2010'er :-!
Even twee matige (telefoon)foto's:


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Ik begon vandaag met iets anders totdat de postbode langskwam, toen ging deze om de pols. Echt een prachtig horloge, overgenomen van een mede Kaliber 2010'er :-!
> Even twee matige (telefoon)foto's:


Veel plezier er mee!


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag hier ook een Rus.
De Poljot met P3133 kaliber onder de kap.


----------



## Runaque

Anstead Oceanis is het voor mij vandaag, het is een beetje het zonnetje vandaag voor mij, er zijn leuker zaken die je kan doen op je verjaardag dan in de rechtbank doorbrengen.



104RS said:


> Hoe vaker ik hier foto's van voorbij zie komen hoe gaver ik hem vind!


Idem voor mezelf.


----------



## 104RS

De keus voor vandaag was gauw gemaakt:


----------



## 104RS

Peerke said:


> Vandaag hier ook een Rus.
> De Poljot met P3133 kaliber onder de kap.


Mooie klok! De 3133 ligt ook hier onder de kap... euh, onder het glas.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik lig al sinds maandagavond met griep op de bank :-( 
Als troost wel deze om:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## vanhessche

Veel beterschap Martin!

Hier de stalen band van de Omega eens geruild voor een lederen bandje. Nog geen deftige foto kunnen maken, dus voorlopig een GSM foto:


----------



## merl

Beterschap Martin! Ook ik vandaag ziek.


----------



## Peerke

Hier vandaag ook een Seiko.
Klein maar fijn deze aviator.


----------



## MHe225

Beterschap, Martin en Merl. Ik heb afgelopen zaterdag mijn Fortis weer eens terzijde gelegd en m'n toen nieuwste aanwinst* omgegespt. Veel horloge voor relatief weinig geld en eigenlijk vooral voor allemaal verkeerde redenen gekocht. 
Ik leen even de foto van 104RS - eigen foto's moeten nog eventjes wachten:









Overigens is hij er ook schuld aan dat ik dit horloge nu heb - eh, correctie, 104RS heeft mij geholpen op het juiste moment toe te slaan ;-)

Ron

* het is hollen of stil staan met de nieuwe aanwinsten: d'r zitten voor mij heel wat horloges in de pijplijn en ik heb nu in een tijdsbestek van 3 dagen totaal 6 klokjes binnen gekregen. Bovengenoemde Seagull Seamaster, 4x WUS CMW 2013 ST5 Project horloge (eentje is van / voor Anneke) en 'n witte HMT Pilot. Verder wacht ik al bijna 'n jaar op een Celadon Premier, meer dan 'n jaar op de WUS CMW ST8000 Tourbillon, bijna 2 jaar op de MKII GMT en zowat 4 jaar op de MKII P300. Deze twee MKII's zullen ook in 2014 niet binnen komen denk ik zo.


----------



## Bidle

Klinkt goed!! Wellicht straks maar een eigen topic beginnen voor alle foto's!? ;-)

Ben iig benieuwd naar de horloges. Hier slechts 4 aanwinsten, maar ook nog 2 onderweg.


----------



## T_I

Hier nog geen aanwinsten, maar wel een budget en een wensen lijst.

Vandaag mag de Kemmner mee, 9 uur vergaderen na 5 uur normaal werken...


----------



## 104RS

MHe225 said:


> Beterschap, Martin en Merl. Ik heb afgelopen zaterdag mijn Fortis weer eens terzijde gelegd en m'n toen nieuwste aanwinst* omgegespt. Veel horloge voor relatief weinig geld en eigenlijk vooral voor allemaal verkeerde redenen gekocht.
> Ik leen even de foto van 104RS - eigen foto's moeten nog eventjes wachten:
> 
> View attachment 1347339
> 
> 
> Overigens is hij er ook schuld aan dat ik dit horloge nu heb - eh, correctie, 104RS heeft mij geholpen op het juiste moment toe te slaan ;-)
> 
> Ron
> 
> * het is hollen of stil staan met de nieuwe aanwinsten: d'r zitten voor mij heel wat horloges in de pijplijn en ik heb nu in een tijdsbestek van 3 dagen totaal 6 klokjes binnen gekregen. Bovengenoemde Seagull Seamaster, 4x WUS CMW 2013 ST5 Project horloge (eentje is van / voor Anneke) en 'n witte HMT Pilot. Verder wacht ik al bijna 'n jaar op een Celadon Premier, meer dan 'n jaar op de WUS CMW ST8000 Tourbillon, bijna 2 jaar op de MKII GMT en zowat 4 jaar op de MKII P300. Deze twee MKII's zullen ook in 2014 niet binnen komen denk ik zo.


Top dat je er ook een te pakken hebt :-!
De zwarte wijzerplaat is in mijn ogen ook de beste keus, ik vind de zwarte persoonlijk net wat mooier dan de witte wijzerplaat.
Waren ze dit keer weer binnen een paar uur allemaal uitverkocht?

Ik ben trouwens bereid de volledige schuld op me te nemen, indien je een ondertekende schuldbekentenis voor je vrouw wil hebben van me als verklaring voor je aankoop hoor ik het wel! ;-)


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Klinkt goed!! Wellicht straks maar een eigen topic beginnen voor alle foto's!? ;-)
> 
> Ben iig benieuwd naar de horloges. Hier slechts 4 aanwinsten, maar ook nog 2 onderweg.


Het woord slechts én 4 nieuwe aanwinsten in één zin? Foto's! b-)


----------



## MHe225

104RS said:


> Top dat je er ook een te pakken hebt :-!
> De zwarte wijzerplaat is in mijn ogen ook de beste keus, ik vind de zwarte persoonlijk net wat mooier dan de witte wijzerplaat.
> Waren ze dit keer weer binnen een paar uur allemaal uitverkocht?
> 
> Ik ben trouwens bereid de volledige schuld op me te nemen, indien je een ondertekende schuldbekentenis voor je vrouw wil hebben van me als verklaring voor je aankoop hoor ik het wel! ;-)


Yup, ben ik ook wel tevreden over.

Het duurde deze keer net wat langer voordat ze allemaal weg waren - bijna 'n dag. Dat is gletsjer-traag vergeleken met de G-Shock Gorilli, 40 stuks uitverkocht in 60 seconden. Ik maar denken dat de 100 Dreadnought Voyagers GMT van TimeFactors met 13 minuten snel uitverkocht waren .....

Was wel eventjes bang dat het opsturen helemaal spaak ging lopen: op de tracking-site stond bijna 3 weken lang dat het pakje aangeboden was, maar verder was er geen enkele beweging. En toen het eenmaal onderweg was, heeft de Polar Vortex (beetje kou, sneeuw en zo) nog voor een paar dagen oponthoud in Chicago gezorgd. Eind goed, al goed, zullen we maar zeggen.

Je hoeft geen schuldbekentenis te ondertekenen - misschien krijg je wel een pluim of schouderklopje van Anneke: ze vindt het horloge helemaal prima en zal er zelf zeker ook mee rond lopen. Ze mag al mijn horloges dragen en pakt soms een van mijn Speedmasters, maar eigenlijk is ze daar ook een beetje huiverig voor (bang voor beschadigen, kwijt raken). Da's heel wat minder erg met een Seagull Seamaster van net $100.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Het woord slechts én 4 nieuwe aanwinsten in één zin? Foto's! b-)


slechts, was natuurlijk enkel bedoeld als fout grapje, omdat MHe225 er 6 heeft! 

Moet sowieso weer eens foto's gaan maken, maar moet er echt tijd voor make; Komt goed!!


----------



## Shadowjack

104RS said:


> Het woord slechts én 4 nieuwe aanwinsten in één zin? Foto's! b-)


Slechts 4.... Bidle is volgens mij net zo compulsief als ik!

Hier is het niet bij te benen, ik blijf foto's beloven maar voor ik zover ben is er al weer iets nieuws in beeld... wel in het goedkope segment, dus geen Rolex, Omega of Jaeger LeCoultre hier, maar als er eens géén horloge onderweg is, in bestelling of bijna besteld word ik onrustig; daarbij moet een man wat te jagen hebben hè b-)

Deze stond al een tijdje op m'n netvlies gebrand, mooi rood is niet lelijk en ik kon het niet laten voor die paar tientjes. Vandaag binnen gekregen dus meteen om, op de foto met een sampler CD uit 1999 die tegelijk aankwam:


----------



## merl

Gisteren en vandaag deze


----------



## merl

Mijn BFS op mijn gisteren ontvangen strap. Het is mijn eerste custom strap en zeker niet mijn laatste


----------



## Inca Bloc

Rodania "Go-on-mo-on"








(*toelichting: Go-on-mo-on = GOedkoop ONbekend MOdel ONverwoestbaar)


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> Rodania "Go-on-mo-on"


Klinkt als een uitdaging... Accepted. :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Klinkt als een uitdaging... Accepted. :-d


 let op de kras die links-onder op 35 begint en zo doorloopt tot boven, het is saffierglas hé, dus geloof me, dit is écht een klokje wat ik compleet NIET gemold krijg.....


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## 104RS




----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Ik heb vorige week zaterdag mijn nieuwste aanwinst* omgegespt. Veel horloge voor relatief weinig geld en eigenlijk vooral voor allemaal verkeerde redenen gekocht. Ik leen even de foto van 104RS - eigen foto's moeten nog eventjes wachten:


Welaan dan, zoals beloofd, nu mijn eigen foto. Niet zo fraai als die van 104RS, maar wel van mij en mijn horloge:









Er wordt op het forum nogal geklaagd dat het zo moeizaam is de metalen band in te korten, echter hier geen centje pijn / fluitje van een cent. Toch ga ik deze overzetten op een leren band, maar die moet ik eerst nog kopen (geen 18mm bandjes voorhanden).

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Welaan dan, zoals beloofd, nu mijn eigen foto. Niet zo fraai als die van 104RS, maar wel van mij en mijn horloge:
> 
> View attachment 1351945
> 
> 
> Er wordt op het forum nogal geklaagd dat het zo moeizaam is de metalen band in te korten, echter hier geen centje pijn / fluitje van een cent. Toch ga ik deze overzetten op een leren band, maar die moet ik eerst nog kopen (geen 18mm bandjes voorhanden).
> 
> Groeten,
> Ron


wààrom niet op nato (nylon)? enfin, ik ben persoonlijk geen lederenbandjesman (reuk, vochtig etc...)
Mvg,
B


----------



## 104RS

MHe225 said:


> Welaan dan, zoals beloofd, nu mijn eigen foto. Niet zo fraai als die van 104RS, maar wel van mij en mijn horloge:
> 
> View attachment 1351945
> 
> 
> Er wordt op het forum nogal geklaagd dat het zo moeizaam is de metalen band in te korten, echter hier geen centje pijn / fluitje van een cent. Toch ga ik deze overzetten op een leren band, maar die moet ik eerst nog kopen (geen 18mm bandjes voorhanden).
> 
> Groeten,
> Ron


Ik vind jouw foto persoonlijk beter dan die telefoonfoto van mij, ziet er goed uit |>
Zelf had ik met name moeite om de bracelets er helemaal af te krijgen, je hebt amper ruimte om fatsoenlijk bij de pushpins te komen.

Inca Bloc, ik heb echt exact het tegenovergestelde. Ik hou persoonlijk helemaal niet van Nato's, en bij een horloge als deze vind ik het helemaal niet passen. 
Zelf ben ik ook meer van de lederen bandjes, maar goed smakelijk verschillen natuurlijk!

Vandaag weer (ja alweer) de Strela om de pols, hij bevalt nu eenmaal erg goed.


----------



## T_I

Iemand schijnt bedacht te hebben dat er iets als een blue monday bestaat. (vast om mensen geld uit de zakken te kloppen)

In elk geval een goede reden voor deze.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Duhuh! b-)
morgen deze band vervangen door de bijgeleverde lederen band, die, imo, véél mooier aansluit bij de kast, dan de standaard gemonteerde titanium band....(ps : pic is van direct na "onboks", moet nog synchroniseren met gps, maar éérst handleiding (online!!!!Géén boekje!) bestuderen hoe zulks moet... )
​








Foto met lederband (webpluk) :







:-!​


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag een vintage Enicar die ik op de Rikketik beurs heb gekocht.
Wijzerplaat lijkt vies te zien op de foto, maar is in werkelijkheid niet het geval.
Ik weet niet van welk jaar deze Enicar is, maar ik schat jaren '60


----------



## T_I

Omdat ik ook eens het gevoel wil hebben dat ik een flinke pols heb, het *kuch* monsterlijk grote horloge Union Ancre...


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Omdat ik ook eens het gevoel wil hebben dat ik een flinke pols heb, het *kuch* monsterlijk grote horloge Union Ancre...


T_I,
je hebt armen als boomstammen! :-!​


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag nóg de BeiHai, maar het zal niet lang meer duren voordat deze 'rooie rakker' om de pols zit. Hij moet nog uit de stikkers, en ik wil een ander bandje erom. Daarna volgt een fotoshoot 



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag nóg de BeiHai, maar het zal niet lang meer duren voordat deze 'rooie rakker' om de pols zit. Hij moet nog uit de stikkers, en ik wil een ander bandje erom. Daarna volgt een fotoshoot
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


tip 1 : Red James Bond NATO G10 Military Nylon Strap - SS/Matte/PVD
tip 2 : Geperforeerd Rood Horlogebandje 'Waterproof Holes'


----------



## Martin_B

Ik begin met zwart, waarschijnlijk glimmend hagedis, want daar heb ik er nog diverse van liggen (zwart dus, niet allemaal hagedis ;-)). Daarna begint de zoektocht naar een band met de juiste kleur rood. Ik ben nl heel huiverig dat het nét niet er bij staat....


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Ik begin met zwart, waarschijnlijk glimmend hagedis, want daar heb ik er nog diverse van liggen (zwart dus, niet allemaal hagedis ;-)). Daarna begint de zoektocht naar een band met de juiste kleur rood. Ik ben nl heel huiverig dat het nét niet er bij staat....


WUSie!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca Bloc en zijn lievelingsklok 























*UPDATE*
datum-error
staat nu mooi op 22 ipv 23
note to self : buy watchwinder!


----------



## merl




----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


>


kwijlkwijlkwijl.....


----------



## 104RS

Vanochtend eerst met een Seagull om een tentamen gemaakt, toen ik thuiskwam was de postbode geweest.
De postbode had me een mooie struisvogelband in de brievenbus achtergelaten die ik uiteraard maar meteen even moest uitproberen |>


----------



## Martin_B

Helaas is de fotoshoot er niet van gekomen gister, maar wel vast twee plaatjes van wat ik gisteren en vandaag droeg/draag:


----------



## T_I

Overleg dag, dus...


----------



## Bidle

Eindelijk weer eens meeposten. Hiervoor enkel horloges waar ik geen foto's van heb. Zit nu alweer (stiekem) een tijdje in België, maar moet morgen toch echt weer naar huis. Heb mee en om:


Rolex Explorer II 11.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Laat ik ook maar weer eens meedoen. Heb een van de underdogs verruild voor de topdog van mijn collectie:









Foto is bijna 2 jaar oud en de Portuguese bijna 4 - het is en blijft een geweldig horloge.

Ron


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Laat ik ook maar weer eens meedoen. Heb een van de underdogs verruild voor de topdog van mijn collectie:
> 
> View attachment 1356589
> 
> 
> Foto is bijna 2 jaar oud en de Portuguese bijna 4 - het is en blijft een geweldig horloge.
> 
> Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de zilv'ren ST5:


Nog steeds alleen iPhone foto's. Hoop dat ik dit weekend meer tijd heb...

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

vandaag afwisselend een "Lemania" en een "Gabriel" (testen)

Lemania :



Gabriel :


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Orient.


----------



## Bidle

Hier nog steeds deze, maar vandaag weer in NL,.... dus morgen weer iets anders om.


Rolex Explorer II 10.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Even een snelle gsm foto.
Vandaag mijn laatste aanwinst, een 40 jaar oude Seiko 'Jumbo'.


----------



## Shadowjack

Vandaag binnengekomen Edifice, voor de broodnodige variatie eens een wristshot vanuit een ander perspectief:









Zit Tide Graph op, kan je vantevoren zien wanneer de waterkering dicht moet, een thermometer die zegt of het nog eens winter zal worden en Moonphase display, kan ik mezelf aan de cv ketenen als het volle maan is :rodekaart!

Tis duidelijk dat griep en koorts weer eens toegeslagen hebben hier... had net m'n jaszakken geleegd op tafel, ik ga voorlopig toch nergens heen, dus voor nog meer afwisseling maar meteen een stilleven gemaakt van de Edifice met blauwe verlichting plus (een deel van) wat een chaoot als ik zoal bij zich draagt :-d










De strepsils liggen rechts, die pasten er net niet meer op b-)


----------



## Dale Vito

fijn weekend!


----------



## Inca Bloc

het begint een beetje saai te worden wat ik hier post, dus hopelijk komen mijn bestelde spullen snel aan, zodat ik terug wat méér variatie kan posten hier.........


----------



## Bidle

We kunnen qua foto's weer vooruit. ;-)

Vandaag een LIP met een Durowe 451.


LIP Dauphine 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


LIP Dauphine 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## dezeppo

De laatste aanwinst, mn doosje is nu te klein dus er staat er al één op MP, wel kostbaar geworden daar, een horloge... Ben wel heel blij met deze, volgende is misschien een Pro...


----------



## Bidle

Mooi horloge!

Wat is kostbaar geworden?


----------



## dezeppo

Bidle said:


> Mooi horloge!
> 
> Wat is kostbaar geworden?


Dank je, ben er erg content mee, moet nog wel een hele of halve schakel zien te kopen ergens.

Een horloge verkopen op Marktplaats is kostbaar geworden, kost nu een euro of drie, dat was een verrassing voor mij. Het was dan ook al lang geleden dat ik een klok op MP had gezet, maar dan nog.


----------



## T_I

Is het geen idee om 'm hier aan te bieden, een WUS kan je vast wel interesseren in een horloge. (in de juiste sales sectie natuurlijk)


----------



## dezeppo

T_I said:


> Is het geen idee om 'm hier aan te bieden, een WUS kan je vast wel interesseren in een horloge.


Heb ik zeker aan zitten denken maar ik ben hier nog niet zo lang (kijk zelf bij kopers ook altijd naar aantal berichten en hoe lang ze hier al zijn). Het is daarnaast een vrij eenvoudige Casio Edifice EQW-A1100DB-1AJF (eenvoudig voor de meeste heren hier dan bedoel ik)  Dus ik houd het even op MP, daar zit ik al 8+ jaar...


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

Zojuist binnen, mijn Planet Orient FM00001S en ben er erg verguld mee.









plaatje erbij:


----------



## 104RS

dezeppo said:


> De laatste aanwinst, mn doosje is nu te klein dus er staat er al één op MP, wel kostbaar geworden daar, een horloge... Ben wel heel blij met deze, volgende is misschien een Pro...


Hele fraaie klok, je bent lekker op dreef de laatste tijd :-!
Welk ref. nummer is dit?


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de blauwe WUS ST5, hier alvast de eerste 'echte' foto 


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

dezeppo said:


> Dank je, ben er erg content mee, moet nog wel een hele of halve schakel zien te kopen ergens.
> 
> Een horloge verkopen op Marktplaats is kostbaar geworden, kost nu een euro of drie, dat was een verrassing voor mij. Het was dan ook al lang geleden dat ik een klok op MP had gezet, maar dan nog.


Dat is voor mij ook nieuw, dacht altijd dat marktplaats gratis was. Moet ook eerlijk bekennen dat ik er nagenoeg niet kom. Enkel als iemand mij ergens op wijst.

Vandaag,....eigenlijk morgen:


Union Julius Bergter Kleine Sekunde 12 by Bidle, on Flickr

@Martin; Mooi! Vind met name de band erg goed staan bij het blauw.


----------



## dezeppo

104RS said:


> Hele fraaie klok, je bent lekker op dreef de laatste tijd :-!
> Welk ref. nummer is dit?


Dank je. Dit is een Omega 3210.50.00.


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag zal het deze worden denk ik, nog geen 5 minuten geleden afgeleverd.


----------



## Inca Bloc

:-!
Langzaam maar zeker, mààr zéker làngzààm, beginnen ze binnen te komen. Vandaag de Seiko SBPA001 :

​















*UPDATE* 
niets dan lof voor Seiko-center Paris! Zowel qua communicatie, klantvriendelijkheid ,leuke gestes én kortingen!


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de Zilv'ren versie. Nu ook eindelijk een statieportret ;-)


----------



## Shadowjack

Vanochtend belde deze aan, zo hop! meteen naar binnen gesleurd:









Barbos Marine Blue Automatic Diver (Miyota 8215), nieuw.

Uurtje of wat later stond deze aan de deur, en 'k laat zulke mooie blauwe dingetjes natuurlijk nie buiten staan nie, dus die ook binnengelaten, en dan moet alles natuurlijk gelijk gepast worden;









Pulsar PUA111 Solar 4000, in bijna perfecte staat, van een chinese horloge-freak in UK overgenomen ;o)

'k Zal geen duik in de Waal gaan nemen, nog steeds griep, maar ga wel de hele dag deze twee blauwe binnenkomers om en om dragen, binnen dan ook hè b-)

Helaas ging er iets niet helemaal goed met de belichtingsinstellingen van m'n camera toen ik 'ff snel' wat foto's wilde maken, zal wel door m'n sponzige kop komen, maar had geen zin het opnieuw te doen.

Wat betere foto's (plus lume shots!) komen nog, onder nieuwe aanwinsten...


----------



## Shadowjack

Runaque said:


> Vandaag zal het deze worden denk ik, nog geen 5 minuten geleden afgeleverd.


Da's een apart klokje, voor blinden zo te zien? Zou het zelf niet snel dragen maar vind het echt wel een mooi horloge, gaaf design!


----------



## Runaque

Shadowjack said:


> Da's een apart klokje, voor blinden zo te zien? Zou het zelf niet snel dragen maar vind het echt wel een mooi horloge, gaaf design!


Het idee is idd dat het voor blinden bedoeld is, maar ook voor mensen die deze handicap hebben is het een leuk uurwerk, je kan namelijk met wat oefening met je vingers het uur voelen in situaties dat op een uurwerk kijken als zijnde onbeleefd beschouwd wordt (vergadering, visite schoonouders, ...).


----------



## Bidle

Gaaf horloge, was dat niet z'n kickstart project voor iemand die blind was geworden,... soldaat?
Ziet er zo op het eerste gezicht zeker niet verkeerd uit.


----------



## Shadowjack

dezeppo said:


> Dank je, ben er erg content mee, moet nog wel een hele of halve schakel zien te kopen ergens.
> 
> Een horloge verkopen op Marktplaats is kostbaar geworden, kost nu een euro of drie, dat was een verrassing voor mij. Het was dan ook al lang geleden dat ik een klok op MP had gezet, maar dan nog.


Marktplaats is al een tijdje van ebay en ze worden met de week meer graaierig en gieriger. Ik verzorg oa. advertenties voor een bedrijf, waaronder ook op Marktplaats, maar die extra 'promotie en opval mogelijkheden' worden net zo snel duurder en opdringeriger als dat ze beperkter, slechter en dus minder effectief worden.

Mbt particuliere advertenties: er zijn categorieën die allang niet meer gratis zijn. Jaren geleden vroegen ze ineens 4 of 6 euro voor het te koop zetten van je ouwe desktop computer! De categorieën electrische gitaren en gitaarversterkers idem dito, niks gratis, en dan nu ook de horloges als melkkoe, tis (was?) ineens een hype dus zullen ze er *$%# aan verdienen ook...

Als het nou nog wat opleverde, OK, maar je wordt in je uppie weggedrukt door de groot-adverteerders, en het meest irritante is het gemak waarmee mensen tegenwoordig 'ff' bieden, dat is pas echt een ramp. Een bod neerzetten doen ze wel, zo gedaan, maar daarna nog reageren is er in 9 van de 10 gevallen niet meer bij, al stuur je ze 6 keer een bericht dat je het bod accepteert. Behalve als je ineens schrijft dat ze het voor de helft mogen komen halen, dan heb je binnen 5 minuten respons, zelf getest hahaha! Of erbij zetten 'gratis af te halen', dat levert in no time tientallen reacties op, ook al is het overduidelijk dat het totaal niet reeël is... Afijn, helaas weer een ooit goed werkend platform naar de haaien...


----------



## Shadowjack

Runaque said:


> Het idee is idd dat het voor blinden bedoeld is, maar ook voor mensen die deze handicap hebben is het een leuk uurwerk, je kan namelijk met wat oefening met je vingers het uur voelen in situaties dat op een uurwerk kijken als zijnde onbeleefd beschouwd wordt (vergadering, visite schoonouders, ...).


Dat laatste is inderdaad een wel zéér handige toepassing... ehh waar kon je die ook alweer kopen? :-d b-)


----------



## JohnGo

Deze zijn al volledig uitverkocht zeker? Mooie klokken, die WUS ST5-jes!



Martin_B said:


> Vandaag de Zilv'ren versie. Nu ook eindelijk een statieportret ;-)


----------



## Runaque

Shadowjack said:


> Dat laatste is inderdaad een wel zéér handige toepassing... ehh waar kon je die ook alweer kopen? :-d b-)


Gewoon via hun website, ze kosten nu wel 175usd tov 128usd op kickstarter.

http://eone-time.com


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag een Minerva Heritage met Venus 175.


Minerva Heritage 21 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Vandaag een Minerva Heritage met Venus 175.
> 
> 
> 
> Minerva Heritage 21 by Bidle, on Flickr


W O W !


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Vandaag een Minerva Heritage met Venus 175.
> 
> Minerva Heritage 21 by Bidle, on Flickr


Prachtig weer :-!
Maaruh, zou hij op een bruin bandje niet beter uitkomen? Maar goed, kwestie van smaak natuurlijk 

Voor mij vandaag de blauwe ST5 weer:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Prachtig weer :-!
> Maaruh, zou hij op een bruin bandje niet beter uitkomen? Maar goed, kwestie van smaak natuurlijk
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Ben er nog niet helemaal uit. Heb er eigenlijk vier banden voor. Originele bruine (camel-achtige band), Originele struis en een cognac alligator. Met de Alligator of een motief wordt hij wel erg druk en met bruin een beetje flets. Met deze vind ik hem erg klassiek. Het is voor mij nu afhankelijk voor welke gelegenheid ik hem draag. Vandaar nu de zwarte. Overigens ben ik in het algemeen niet zo van de zwarte banden. 
Enfin, lang verhaal, maar je hebt dus een punt!! 

Die 3 ST5'jes zijn/blijven erg leuk. Zag net jouw foto van de blauwe ergens anders voorbij komen,... denk dat ik die het leukst/mooist vind.

*[Edit] Deze dus!![/edit]*


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Ben er nog niet helemaal uit. Heb er eigenlijk vier banden voor. Originele bruine (camel-achtige band), Originele struis en een cognac alligator. Met de Alligator of een motief wordt hij wel erg druk en met bruin een beetje flets. Met deze vind ik hem erg klassiek. Het is voor mij nu afhankelijk voor welke gelegenheid ik hem draag. Vandaar nu de zwarte. Overigens ben ik in het algemeen niet zo van de zwarte banden.
> Enfin, lang verhaal, maar je hebt dus een punt!!
> 
> Die 3 ST5'jes zijn/blijven erg leuk. Zag net jouw foto van de blauwe ergens anders voorbij komen,... denk dat ik die het leukst/mooist vind.
> 
> *[Edit] Deze dus!![/edit]*


Ik ben er ook erg blij mee. De blauwe was ook mijn eerste keus, en heeft ook nr 002/225. De kleur blauw is erg mooi in real life, maar moeilijk goed vast te leggen. Maar ik blijf proberen ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> De blauwe was ook mijn eerste keus, en heeft ook nr 002/225. De kleur blauw is erg mooi in real life, maar moeilijk goed vast te leggen


Same here. 
Maar ik moet bekennen dat nu ik ze eenmaal in de echt gezien heb, ik niet zo zeker weet welke ik het mooiste vind. Het blauw is heel mooi, de rode zeer apart en geslaagd en de zilveren erg sjiek. Heb alleen zwart niet in de echt gezien ....

En dan nu 'n *shameless plug*: het ST5 project is inmiddels een gelopen koers en inderdaad helemaal uitverkocht. We zijn er evenwel in geslaagd nog wat extra exemplaren te produceren. Deze zijn net eventjes anders (achterkant); alle details kunnen jullie hier vinden. Als jullie geïnteresseerd zijn, is snelheid geboden, lijkt mij zo - we verwachten dat deze snel uitverkopen en de keus wordt snel minder.

Ron


----------



## T_I

MHe225 said:


> En dan nu 'n *shameless plug*: het ST5 project is inmiddels een gelopen koers en inderdaad helemaal uitverkocht. We zijn er evenwel in geslaagd nog wat extra exemplaren te produceren. Deze zijn net eventjes anders (achterkant); alle details kunnen jullie hier vinden. Als jullie geïnteresseerd zijn, is snelheid geboden, lijkt mij zo - we verwachten dat deze snel uitverkopen en de keus wordt snel minder.


*snif* Ik heb niet meegedaan omdat de blauwe op waren en nu geen budget meer.

Ach ja, zo een echte HMT. (ben benieuwd)


----------



## Bidle

Hier nog steeds de Minerva Heritage met venus 175


Minerva Heritage 22 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Ik was druk m'n site aan het herindelen, dus even geen foto's, dus maar even een inhaal slag.

Maandag:









Dinsdag:









Gisteren:









Vandaag:


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Martin_B

De Celadon maar weer. Mijn Datejust begint al jaloers te worden ;-)





Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> De Celadon maar weer. Mijn Datejust begint al jaloers te worden ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Erg leuk, wacht zelf nog op een reactie van de maker.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Erg leuk, wacht zelf nog op een reactie van de maker.


Zelfde hier. 't Schijnt dat mijn Celadon Premier niet door de strenge kwaliteitscontrole kwam en terug naar af is. 
Echter, meneer Ben suggereerde dat hij deze rond CNY (morgen, vrijdag) zou opsturen, maar ik heb nog niet van hem gehoord.

On topic: ik heb ook nog steeds niet gewisseld en draag nog steeds de grote IWC:


----------



## Inca Bloc

casio wavecaptor. Gisteren voor 35€(!) in de supermarkt gekocht, met mijn verbouwing en pleisterwerken en auto/moto-hobby(sleutelen, lassen,schuren etc...) in het achterhoofd. 
Cmon zeg, VIJF-EN-DERTIG-EURO!!!!!!! Dàt is pas een "beater"!
(webplukfoto)


----------



## merl




----------



## dezeppo

Seamaster in Zeeland...


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag


----------



## Inca Bloc

sinds gisteren avond 








(ps: hij staat OOK bij laatste aanwinst, maar ik heb hem vandaag om, én het is mijn laatste aanwinst. Dusssss, WUSies, begrijp dat ik érrrrrg blij ben er mee, en daarom de dubbelpost)


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag de Zenith 135 en ondertussen ook nog een 133.8 gekocht. 


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 13 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

^^ alweer mooi en een nieuwe aanwinst op de koop toe - ik blijf mij afvragen waar je al dat moois steeds vandaan haalt? Ikzelf vis vaak achter het net of pas voor de enorme vraagprijzen. Verder ook lijken wij heel erg vergelijkbare smaken te hebben.

Om dan toch ook maar bij het onderwerp te blijven: nog steeds de Portuguese voor mij. Echter, mijn activiteiten eerder op de dag noopten mij deze tijdelijk te verruilen voor:


----------



## Inca Bloc

Tissot visodate heritage. Ik ga hem de volgende dagen ook blijven dragen,omdat hij de laatste keer dat ik hem aanhad, 30 minuten achter liep binnen de 3 uur! Normaal is hij megaprecies, dus ff opvolgen of hij écht tijd laat liggen, of dat bv de kroon niet 100% goed ingedrukt was, of de kroon evt langzaam "uitkomt".....
Enfin opvolgen ff.....









Ow en mijn GS, die heb ik terug gebracht, ik had er géén "klik" mee....


----------



## merl

raar dat ie opeens zo achter loopt!
vandaag 'natuurlijk' deze voor mij


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> raar dat ie opeens zo achter loopt!


Tot nu toe is hij gewoon weer de precisie zelf, heb hem van 04.30 deze morgend aan.....geen vuiltje aan de lucht.....Volgens mij moet ik eens een watchwinder kopen, zodat ik niet meer telkens de datum juist moet zetten als ik hem wil dragen, mss heeft het dààr iets mee te maken.... :think:​


----------



## JohnGo

Rond de middag nog steeds in m'n Hugh Hefner ;-) en met de SKX009 rond de pols, lazy sunday...


----------



## JohnGo

Inca Bloc said:


> Tot nu toe is hij gewoon weer de precisie zelf, heb hem van 04.30 deze morgend aan.....geen vuiltje aan de lucht.....Volgens mij moet ik eens een watchwinder kopen, zodat ik niet meer telkens de datum juist moet zetten als ik hem wil dragen, mss heeft het dààr iets mee te maken.... :think:​


Die Boxy's van Beco zijn wel een leuk systeem dat kan meegroeien met je collectie en schijnen nog goed te zijn ook...


----------



## Skv

Deze week ontvangen, geweldig ding.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag weer de celadon, kleurt mooi bij mijn hand na aanvaring met een angstige ontsnapte kat😊


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag weer de celadon, kleurt mooi bij mijn hand na aanvaring met een angstige ontsnapte kat


idd, zéér geslaagde combinatie van kleuren. Nu wil ik me met je privéleven niet moeien , maar wààrom was die kat zo angstig dat die moest ontsnappen? :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Inca Bloc said:


> idd, zéér geslaagde combinatie van kleuren. Nu wil ik me met je privéleven niet moeien , maar wààrom was die kat zo angstig dat die moest ontsnappen? :-d


Waar dacht je dat ze die kragen van die glimmende jasjes van maakten 😁


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Waar dacht je dat ze die kragen van die glimmende jasjes van maakten 


hahahahahaha, je bedoelt toch die jasjes die door scooter & golf2 bestuurders, die in de ambulante handel van poeders en kruiden zitten dragen?? Gelukkig blijven die "watwatwat" types hier weg..... ;-) Dus, het fenomeen "bontkraag" zal door zéér weinig "Belsjen" begrepen worden ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Voor dat mensen mochten denken dat ik haatdragend jegens de dader ben:


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Voor dat mensen mochten denken dat ik haatdragend jegens de dader ben:


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca Bloc said:


> Tissot visodate heritage. Ik ga hem de volgende dagen ook blijven dragen,omdat hij de laatste keer dat ik hem aanhad, 30 minuten achter liep binnen de 3 uur! Normaal is hij megaprecies, dus ff opvolgen of hij écht tijd laat liggen, of dat bv de kroon niet 100% goed ingedrukt was, of de kroon evt langzaam "uitkomt".....
> Enfin opvolgen ff.....
> 
> View attachment 1367857
> 
> 
> Ow en mijn GS, die heb ik terug gebracht, ik had er géén "klik" mee....


blijft nog steeds juist.......


----------



## Skv

kantoordag..


----------



## Inca Bloc

Blijft nog stééds perfect de tijd houden..... (nog steeds -5 seconden op de atoomklok, nét zoals toen ik hem "juist" zette......):-! :think:​








Ik ga vandaag een watchwinder kopen, het zal wel met telkens de datum te verzetten te maken hebben gehad dat ie achter liep.......


----------



## 104RS




----------



## dezeppo

Geen Aqua Terra, wel een mooie Casio...


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


>


Blijft een zààààààlig ding! Waar bestelde je hem als ik zo vrij mag zijn?


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> Blijft een zààààààlig ding! Waar bestelde je hem als ik zo vrij mag zijn?


Dankje, ik ben er ook erg tevreden mee. Met 38MM een perfect formaat voor mijn vrij dunne polsen.
Ik heb hem overgenomen van Merl, maar je kan hem hier nieuw bestellen: Chronograph STRELA 3133 weiss | Poljot 24


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Dankje, ik ben er ook erg tevreden mee. Met 38MM een perfect formaat voor mijn vrij dunne polsen.
> Ik heb hem overgenomen van Merl, maar je kan hem hier nieuw bestellen: Chronograph STRELA 3133 weiss | Poljot 24


op die site heb ik al vaak gekwijld.....Ik ga eerst ff een paar dagen bezinnen na mijn GS-debacle. Ik moet éérst zéker zijn dat ik nog bij mijn volle verstand ben, voor ik wéér iets bestel ;-) Gisteren heb ik mijn 2e klokje besteld/ontworpen bij "Few"". FF afwachten hoe dat loopt.....Dan was ik nog aan het twijfelen of ik toch niet terug een Rolex zou halen, aangezien mijn GS-debacle terug de nodige fondsen beschikbaar heeft gemaakt voor mij. Ik dacht oa aan een explorer 2, maar toen zag ik de Seiko5 sport, en dat is eigenlijk voor 90% een kloon van eerder genoemde Rolex, en ik kan die NU, ad hoc, bij mijn maat kopen voor 135€, en zowat iedereen wéét dat ik Seiko een warm hart toe draag. Neemt niet weg dat de GMT2 nog steeds mijn ultieme klok was (buiten de idiote "is het een échte" vragen). Als die GMT een 4X4 was, dan was het een toyota landcruiser, jeep cj7 of LR defender.......Morgen ff naar "Gilson" in Hasselt (BE) om er de Tudor Grantour en Tudor Pelagos te vergelijken (nadat ik de Seiko5 sport ben gaan "voelen").....


----------



## Skv

104RS said:


>


Blijft prachtig.


----------



## merl

Wederom deze


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> Wederom deze


hoe léés je dat, errrrr, klokje, eigenlijk? Is het op de foto 09-05u?


----------



## merl

Inca Bloc said:


> hoe léés je dat, errrrr, klokje, eigenlijk? Is het op de foto 09-05u?


Aan beide kanten van de 'cyclops' is een groen vierkantje. Daartussen moet de tijd gelezen worden. Op de foto is het inderdaad 9:05.
Het is een normaal uurwerkje maar dan met schijven ipv wijzers.
Seiko heeft geen apart uurwerkje met een jumphour hiervoor ontwikkeld waardoor het ietsjes meer tijd kost om de tijd te lezen. Het went echter snel


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> Aan beide kanten van de 'cyclops' is een groen vierkantje. Daartussen moet de tijd gelezen worden. Op de foto is het inderdaad 9:05.
> Het is een normaal uurwerkje maar dan met schijven ipv wijzers.
> Seiko heeft geen apart uurwerkje met een jumphour hiervoor ontwikkeld waardoor het ietsjes meer tijd kost om de tijd te lezen. Het went echter snel


COOOOOOOLLLLL!!!!!!


----------



## Martin_B

Ik kon het niet langer tegenhouden. De ST5's en Celadon liggen weer in hun doosje, en de DJ zit om de pols:


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Ik kon het niet langer tegenhouden. De ST5's en Celadon liggen weer in hun doosje, en de DJ zit om de pols:


waarom heb je énkel lederen banden? Ik meen me te herinneren dat je bv niet graag nato/zulu's draagt etc?
Mvg


----------



## Bidle

Even snel tussendoor. Vandaag deze om en waarschijnlijk ook de rest van de week. Oh en het weer in Lyon is prima.


Rolex Explorer II 11.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Inca Bloc said:


> waarom heb je énkel lederen banden? Ik meen me te herinneren dat je bv niet graag nato/zulu's draagt etc?
> Mvg


Niet enkel leren banden hoor. Ik had best veel horloges op Nato, maar ben daar een beetje op uitgekeken. Mijn meeste sport horloges/duikers zitten gewoon op staal, soms een dress op mesh. De meesten die ik op nato/staal heb/had zijn op Rolex geïnspireerde modellen. En eerlijk gezegd draag ik die steeds minder. Wel wil graag nog een keer er een paar orginelen van ;-)

Zomaar wat voorbeelden van horloges die ik op staal heb























Veel hebben ook op nato gezeten:













ps. de Seiko en de 'Alpha-die-op-een-Omega-lijkt' heb ik niet meer.


----------



## merl

dagje vrij met deze


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> dagje vrij met deze


Als je deze ooit weg wil doen, laat het me weten dan hé....


----------



## Inca Bloc

Nog stééds op tijd.....


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> Voor dat mensen mochten denken dat ik haatdragend jegens de dader ben:


Ik ken het, zat aanvaringen met de scherpe uiteinden gehad en m'n eerste set katten hadden elk 1 hele TV op hun geweten. 1 TV is overleden omdat de kat die erop lag tussen TV en muur rolde en de muur wilde niet opzij en da ander vond dat de 4 dagen oude gebruikte TV niet naar hem rook en heeft daar wat aan gedaan. (vond de printplaat niet fijn)

Dergelijke dingen kan je verwachten als je een huisdier neemt.

Al een tijdje ziek in bed, dus helemaal niks om. Gisteren kwam een vriend langs voor het uitvoeren van hoogst noodzakelijk onderhoud aan de auto waar ik helaas geen energie voor had, dus maar even de Orient om gedaan.










Helaas merk ik dat koffie aangeven en gereedschap slepen al teveel was... vandaag weer onder de dekens met een kale pols.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Niet enkel leren banden hoor. Ik had best veel horloges op Nato, maar ben daar een beetje op uitgekeken. Mijn meeste sport horloges/duikers zitten gewoon op staal, soms een dress op mesh. De meesten die ik op nato/staal heb/had zijn op Rolex geïnspireerde modellen. En eerlijk gezegd draag ik die steeds minder. Wel wil graag nog een keer er een paar orginelen van ;-)
> Zomaar wat voorbeelden van horloges die ik op staal heb
> Veel hebben ook op nato gezeten:
> ps. de Seiko en de 'Alpha-die-op-een-Omega-lijkt' heb ik niet meer.


véél GMT2, Submariner & Explorer "tribute's. Erg mooie collectie! Rolex Gmt2= mijn "overall Nr1 klokje OOIT". Mbt lederen band, persoonlijk draag ik dat niet zo graag, omdat ik vind dat ze al snel een "bepaalde geur" afgeven waar ik me énorm aan stoor.....


----------



## Martin_B

Inca Bloc said:


> véél GMT2, Submariner & Explorer "tribute's. Erg mooie collectie! Rolex Gmt2= mijn "overall Nr1 klokje OOIT". Mbt lederen band, persoonlijk draag ik dat niet zo graag, omdat ik vind dat ze al snel een "bepaalde geur" afgeven waar ik me énorm aan stoor.....


Misschien een beetje off-topic in deze draad, maar ik heb inderdaad mbv deze 'hommages' mijn smaak bepaald. Wat ik fijn vind te dragen, wat niet, welke ik telkens pak, en wat blijft liggen. Ik heb omega modellen geprobeerd, maar vind uiteindelijk alleen de Speedy mooi (gaat er ooit wel een keer komen), Een stapel Luminor en Radiomir types getest maar kan niet aan het formaat wennen. De moderne IWC formaten geldt hetzelfde voor; een 'dresswatch' van 44mm of meer is imho geen dresswatch. Maar de oude sport-rolexen en datejusts vind ik helemaal fantastisch. De Rolex DJ is er al, en er gaat ooit nog een GMT komen, ik denk een 1675. Maar op nr één staat voor nu voor mij een Cal89 van IWC.

Even nog wat plaatjes, omdat ik dat zo leuk vind:

De DJ test-modellen:


Sub/GMT:

(nog zonder de McQueen)

Pam:


Maar zoals ik al zei, ik ben een beetje van de hommages af, en nu rustig op zoek naar orginele modellen

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Misschien een beetje off-topic in deze draad, maar ik heb inderdaad mbv deze 'hommages' mijn smaak bepaald.
> Maar zoals ik al zei, ik ben een beetje van de hommages af, en nu rustig op zoek naar orginele modellen
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Ik vind de "plexi's" echt super, en weet er nog enkele NOS liggen.....


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Al een tijdje ziek in bed, dus helemaal niks om. Gisteren kwam een vriend langs voor het uitvoeren van hoogst noodzakelijk onderhoud aan de auto waar ik helaas geen energie voor had, dus maar even de Orient om gedaan.
> Helaas merk ik dat koffie aangeven en gereedschap slepen al teveel was... vandaag weer onder de dekens met een kale pols.


Veel beterschap gewenst T_I.
Mvg


----------



## Skv




----------



## merl




----------



## Inca Bloc

aangezien de Visodate terug perfect loopt, én, in een watchwinder zit, vandaag de Seiko. Morgen onderneem ik een tochtje naar NL waar ik een collega-WUS zijn klokje ga overnemen, dus dààr kijk ik ook al naar uit!


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> Veel beterschap gewenst T_I.
> Mvg


Bedankt, het gaat al weer beter, gisteren een halve dag in de normale hoeveelheid kleren (wel nog onder de dekens), vandaag zelfs een horloge om. Het horloge dat me tot nu toe het meeste verbaasd.










8.91 incl shipping vanuit Hong Kong en voorzien van een bandje van maar liefst 1 hele euro, hij loopt nog steeds, en ik vind de wijzerplaat nog steeds grandioos met z'n mix Romeinse en Arabische cijfers. :-!


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Bedankt, het gaat al weer beter, gisteren een halve dag in de normale hoeveelheid kleren (wel nog onder de dekens), vandaag zelfs een horloge om. Het horloge dat me tot nu toe het meeste verbaasd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.91 incl shipping vanuit Hong Kong en voorzien van een bandje van maar liefst 1 hele euro, hij loopt nog steeds, en ik vind de wijzerplaat nog steeds grandioos met z'n mix Romeinse en Arabische cijfers. :-!


blij om te horen dat je beter bent T_I, en aangezien je nu toch beter bent, is tijd dat Inca jou eens lekker gaat plagen. Je hebt die arme jongen zijn horloge waar ie zooo gek op was zoooo hard gedist (ja budgetklok) dat ik medelijden kreeg met de arme jongen. Je zegt dat tegen iemand die imo weinig kent van klokjes,hij vind quartzjes etc ook leuk. Ik vind het aandoenlijk dat iemand zoals hij hier zich lid maakt, omdat hij klokjes "plezant" vind. Ik zal eens een PM doen met hem om de "basic's" uit te leggen, want het lijkt me een hele fijne kerel, én hij is ACTIEF op het forum, wat impliceert dat hij nieuws/leergierig is. Nu T_I plagen: awel, ik vind Romeinse cijfers leeeeeeeeeeelijkkkkkkkk, zeker icm Arabische :-d , gelukkig is je foto nogal donker anders sprongen àl mijn ledjes in mijn scherm stuk van je foto! b-)
​:-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Bedankt, het gaat al weer beter, gisteren een halve dag in de normale hoeveelheid kleren (wel nog onder de dekens), vandaag zelfs een horloge om. Het horloge dat me tot nu toe het meeste verbaasd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.91 incl shipping vanuit Hong Kong en voorzien van een bandje van maar liefst 1 hele euro, hij loopt nog steeds, en ik vind de wijzerplaat nog steeds grandioos met z'n mix Romeinse en Arabische cijfers. :-!


ff serieus nu, welk merk is dit en waar bestelde je hem? Mag ook via pm link sturen, tx T_I


----------



## 104RS

Vandaag weer eens een (ethisch onverantwoorde) zeemeeuw om:


----------



## vanhessche

DSC_1438_B&W by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

Mooi!!


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> blij om te horen dat je beter bent T_I, en aangezien je nu toch beter bent, is tijd dat Inca jou eens lekker gaat plagen. Je hebt die arme jongen zijn horloge waar ie zooo gek op was zoooo hard gedist (ja budgetklok) dat ik medelijden kreeg met de arme jongen.


:-s



Inca Bloc said:


> Je zegt dat tegen iemand die imo weinig kent van klokjes,hij vind quartzjes etc ook leuk. Ik vind het aandoenlijk dat iemand zoals hij hier zich lid maakt, omdat hij klokjes "plezant" vind.


Niks mis met quartz. Met die groep is het hier ook fout gegaan. Dit was m'n eerste 'vind ik leuk, wil ik echt hebben' horloge.










Helaas kocht ik die +- 1 week voor ik er achter kwam dat ik niet goed reageer op horloges met een stroombron. (op advies van acupuncturist week zonder horloge gelopen en meteen prikkelende arm zodra ik 'm weer om deed :-( )



Inca Bloc said:


> Ik zal eens een PM doen met hem om de "basic's" uit te leggen, want het lijkt me een hele fijne kerel, én hij is ACTIEF op het forum, wat impliceert dat hij nieuws/leergierig is. Nu T_I plagen: awel, ik vind Romeinse cijfers leeeeeeeeeeelijkkkkkkkk, zeker icm Arabische :-d , gelukkig is je foto nogal donker anders sprongen àl mijn ledjes in mijn scherm stuk van je foto! b-)
> ​:-d


Ieder z'n smaak, ga jij maar terug naar je horloges met vergrootglas omdat te te ijdel bent voor een leesbril of een horloge met leesbare datum. :-d (Hoe meer ik die glaasjes zie, des te lelijker ik ze vindt, ook al is het een top merk)



Inca Bloc said:


> ff serieus nu, welk merk is dit en waar bestelde je hem? Mag ook via pm link sturen, tx T_I


Die heb ik bij Deal Extreme omdat ik heel erg nieuwsgierig was wat nou een half automaat was. (gewoon een hand opwinder dus) Ik zie dat de keurs van de euro gestegen is, nu is ie omgerekend 9.21 (volgens de zite, ik heb 'm toen in dollars betaald). Hij wordt duur. 

Back on topic, deze is nu weer even om...


----------



## dvhulten

Inca Bloc said:


> aangezien de Visodate terug perfect loopt, én, in een watchwinder zit, vandaag de Seiko. Morgen onderneem ik een tochtje naar NL waar ik een collega-WUS zijn klokje ga overnemen, dus dààr kijk ik ook al naar uit!
> 
> View attachment 1373116


Zojuist bezoek gehad van én kennis gemaakt met Inca Bloc. Erg leuke kennismaking en ik heb hem blij kunnen maken met één van mijn klokjes. Ik heb nog een lekkere fles special edition Belgisch bier van hem gehad, die zeker gaat smaken.

Inca Bloc, bedankt!


----------



## Skv




----------



## Inca Bloc

Met dank aan mede-WUSie dvhulten .....


----------



## 104RS




----------



## vanhessche

Bidle said:


> Mooi!!


Thx


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> :-s
> 
> ga jij maar terug naar je horloges met vergrootglas omdat te te ijdel bent voor een leesbril of een horloge met leesbare datum.


T_I, Inca heeft zo een voorwerp reeds op zijn reukorgaan, en eentje ter grootte van Hubble zelfs ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

dvhulten said:


> Zojuist bezoek gehad van én kennis gemaakt met Inca Bloc. Erg leuke kennismaking en ik heb hem blij kunnen maken met één van mijn klokjes. Ik heb nog een lekkere fles special edition Belgisch bier van hem gehad, die zeker gaat smaken.
> 
> Inca Bloc, bedankt!


Hoi Daan,
in de omgekeerde richting ben je ook steeds welkom!
Mvg,
Inca


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Vandaag weer eens een (ethisch onverantwoorde) zeemeeuw om:


ach, ik zeg maar zo : ieder kind moet doen wat ie kan :-d . Trouwens, als mensen hun leven "ethisch verantwoord" china-vrij willen, dan zitten ze in een casco zonder méér......


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Die heb ik bij Deal Extreme


thx T_I, fijne link.....


----------



## Inca Bloc

dvhulten said:


> Zojuist bezoek gehad van én kennis gemaakt met Inca Bloc. Ik heb nog een lekkere fles special edition Belgisch bier van hem gehad, die zeker gaat smaken.


 je kan een foto van de fles maken en bij "laatste aanwinst" of "café calibré" posten :-d


----------



## Dixit

Inca Bloc said:


> ach, ik zeg maar zo : ieder kind moet doen wat ie kan :-d . Trouwens, als mensen hun leven "ethisch verantwoord" china-vrij willen, dan zitten ze in een casco zonder méér......


Waarom is die zeemeeuw eigenlijk ethisch onverantwoord ? Vanwege de Chinezen of omdat de president van Europa een ****gedicht over een zeemeeuw op zijn webstek heeft gepost ? Die laatst rel brak precies op de dag uit dat jij een ethisch probleem kreeg met zeemeeuwen, vandaar.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Waarom is die zeemeeuw eigenlijk ethisch onverantwoord ?


Seagulls on Laxatives Prank - YouTube


----------



## MHe225

Nog steeds niet gewisseld:









Dit weekend misschien dan?


----------



## Inca Bloc

vandaag café-racers kijken op Moto-retro-Wieze, en mijn nieuwe vriend mag mee, onze éérste uitstap samen!


----------



## Bidle

Veel plezier Inca en maak een paar foto's voor ons café!!
@Mhe225: Wisselen!!

Hier ook gewisseld:


LIP Dauphine 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


LIP Dauphine 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Dale Vito

Quartz 



Fijn weekend!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Veel plezier Inca en maak een paar foto's voor ons café!!


Draad @café-calibré = #949 (=vééél broembroembroem, én een "in memorian" voor onze kameraad)

OT:


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag een Panerai 292J


Panerai Radiomir 292 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


Panerai Radiomir 292 04 by Bidle, on Flickr

Fijne zondag


----------



## joins

Eerst de koffie


en dan de caferacer


----------



## MHe225

^^ Helemaal goed, *joins*, 'n Speedmaster en 'n Sport1000 - heb ik jou in de SC-hoek van ducati.ms zien langskomen?



Bidle said:


> @Mhe225: Wisselen!!


Tja, dan kan ik niet anders ;-) Deze dan maar:


----------



## merl

vandaag een oudje


----------



## joins

MHe225 said:


> ^^ Helemaal goed, *joins*, 'n Speedmaster en 'n Sport1000 - heb ik jou in de SC-hoek van ducati.ms zien langskomen?


Een tijd geleden ja! Ben nu meer hier bezig.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Vandaag een Panerai 292J
> 
> 
> Panerai Radiomir 292 06 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Panerai Radiomir 292 04 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Fijne zondag


Normaal gesproken ben ik niet zo voor Panerai, maar dit is wel een héle mooie. Al zou ik er persoonlijk een zwarte band met zwarte gesp (smaak hé) opzetten. Dat zou hem lekker sinister maken........
Mvg


----------



## Inca Bloc

nog steeds de Seiko die ik van medeWUSie dvhulten heb overgenomen.










(ps : foto's zijn van slechte kwaliteit, horloge ziet er NIEUW uit, de S4 active heeft nu éénmaal niet zo een goede camera.)


----------



## 104RS

Ik vind hem eigenlijk te groot met 43MM maar ach, voor af en toe:


----------



## T_I

Ik dacht er aan een Seiko als daily te vangen, maar deze doet het net zo goed.


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Ik vind hem eigenlijk te groot met 43MM maar ach, voor af en toe:


door de streepjes van je hemd valt het niet op hoor.... :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

vandaag de ssc nog eens op de originele strap gezet :

































Mvg,
Inca Bloc

(ps : Zulu of origineel, wat denk je?)


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> (ps : Zulu of origineel, wat denk je?)


Origineel, zonder enige twijfel.

Hier vandaag de Ascot weer een dagje om.


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Origineel, zonder enige twijfel.


probleem met leder is, imo, dat het begint te "ruiken" als je het horloge vaak draagt. Nato steek je ff in een sopje, spoelen, en dan op de radiator eventjes drogen, en weer "fleur en fijn" binnen het half uur ;-). Natuurlijk is dat een praktische overweging, géén esthetische.....


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> probleem met leder is, imo, dat het begint te "ruiken" als je het horloge vaak draagt. Nato steek je ff in een sopje, spoelen, en dan op de radiator eventjes drogen, en weer "fleur en fijn" binnen het half uur ;-). Natuurlijk is dat een praktische overweging, géén esthetische.....


Valt heel erg mee vind ik, de Orient zit op leer die die draag ik om de dag. Gewoon dagje laten rusten helpt al heel erg. Schoenen wissel je ook dagelijks.


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Valt heel erg mee vind ik, de Orient zit op leer die die draag ik om de dag. Gewoon dagje laten rusten helpt al heel erg. Schoenen wissel je ook dagelijks.


Enkel mijn "dresswatches" zitten op leder bandje, omdat ik ze toch niet zo vaak draag, de rest van de bandjes zijn of nylon (nato&zulu) of rubber. Dit omdat Inca even vlot van achter zijn bureau naar het werkhuis loopt om een motor open te draaien, of op één van mijn werven mee te werken etc....Wél heb ik gehoord over een speciale deo voor lederen bandjes, maar nog niet gebruikt, noch feedback over gehad.
Mvg
Inca


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> door de streepjes van je hemd valt het niet op hoor.... :-d


Ik blijf hem te groot vinden, maar ik heb dan ook echt vrouwenpolsen ;-)

Wat betreft je Seiko sluit ik me bij T_I aan, ik vind hem ook op leer het mooist. Als kanttekening moet ik wel maken dat ik gewoon niet van NATO's houd, dus erg objectief kan ik het ook niet beoordelen.


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Ik blijf hem te groot vinden, maar ik heb dan ook echt vrouwenpolsen ;-)
> 
> Wat betreft je Seiko sluit ik me bij T_I aan, ik vind hem ook op leer het mooist. Als kanttekening moet ik wel maken dat ik gewoon niet van NATO's houd, dus erg objectief kan ik het ook niet beoordelen.


breng nu maar gewoon je stem uit op https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/kaliber-2010-meeting-2014-wie-wil-982959.html , en of je nu dikke of dunne polsen hebt, ik dont geef a fokkk, je bent altijd correct en gefundeerd in je posts.
Mvg,
antischok-systeem uit vervlogen tijden........


----------



## 104RS

De postbode is geweest, dus vandaag mijn eerste (maar zeker niet mijn laatste) Omega |>
Een prachtig horloge in smetteloze staat, ik ben er bijzonder tevreden mee. Voor alsnog even twee foto's, betere foto's volgen uiteraard nog.


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> De postbode is geweest, dus vandaag mijn eerste (maar zeker niet mijn laatste) Omega |>
> Een prachtig horloge in smetteloze staat, ik ben er bijzonder tevreden mee. Voor alsnog even twee foto's, betere foto's volgen uiteraard nog.


Hotdikkediedamn, das een schoon klok! Veel plezier ermee, en hopelijk kom je ook overal op tijd nu ! :-d


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> Hotdikkediedamn, das een schoon klok! Veel plezier ermee, en hopelijk kom je ook overal op tijd nu ! :-d


Bedankt! Op tijd komen is altijd al mijn grote zwakte geweest, om eerlijk te zijn ben ik bang voor dat dit horloge daar weinig positieve invloed op zal hebben ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Bedankt! Op tijd komen is altijd al mijn grote zwakte geweest, om eerlijk te zijn ben ik bang voor dat dit horloge daar weinig positieve invloed op zal hebben ;-)


Nosce Orbis, nosce te ipsum!
(das Latijn, ken de wereld, ken jezelf)


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> De postbode is geweest, dus vandaag mijn eerste (maar zeker niet mijn laatste) Omega |>
> Een prachtig horloge in smetteloze staat, ik ben er bijzonder tevreden mee. Voor alsnog even twee foto's, betere foto's volgen.


Erg mooi! Veel plezier er mee!


----------



## MHe225

104RS said:


>


Erg fraai, gefeliciteerd. Ziet inderdaad uit als nieuw - hoe oud is jouw Speedmaster?

Als ik zo vrij mag zijn: wat heeft jou voor de "reduced" doen kiezen? Is het de iets kleinere afmeting, het feit dat deze een automaat is (i.p.v. handopwinder), budget? En deze heeft een hesalite, toch? Zo ja, dan op zoek naar het Ω logo in het centrum en proberen in een foto te vangen.

Heel veel plezier met dit horloge (gaat wel lukken denk ik zo).
Ron


----------



## merl




----------



## T_I

MHe225 said:


> Als ik zo vrij mag zijn: wat heeft jou voor de "reduced" doen kiezen? Is het de iets kleinere afmeting, het feit dat deze een automaat is (i.p.v. handopwinder), budget? En deze heeft een hesalite, toch? Zo ja, dan op zoek naar het Ω logo in het centrum en proberen in een foto te vangen.


Hmmm, een reduced... klinkt alsof ie ook om mijn pols zou passen. Ik vind deze namelijk wel erg leuk (en dat bij een horloge met zwarte dial)

Vandaag gaat de Orient weer om. (plaatje is vast nog wel te vinden in de thread)


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Erg mooi! Veel plezier er mee!


Dank je Merl! Ik heb hem ook enigszins aan jou te danken, nadat ik jouw Strela had overgenomen (die al een tijdje hoog op mijn verlanglijstje stond) besefte ik dat ik beter achter horloges aan kon gaan die ik écht graag wilde hebben in plaats van de flinke verzameling van klokjes waarvan ik de meeste toch nooit draag. Dus heb ik er aantal verkocht en ben ik op zoek gegaan naar deze |>



MHe225 said:


> Erg fraai, gefeliciteerd. Ziet inderdaad uit als nieuw - hoe oud is jouw Speedmaster?
> 
> Als ik zo vrij mag zijn: wat heeft jou voor de "reduced" doen kiezen? Is het de iets kleinere afmeting, het feit dat deze een automaat is (i.p.v. handopwinder), budget? En deze heeft een hesalite, toch? Zo ja, dan op zoek naar het Ω logo in het centrum en proberen in een foto te vangen.
> 
> Heel veel plezier met dit horloge (gaat wel lukken denk ik zo).
> Ron


Dank je Ron, dat gaat zeker lukken. Hij is voor zover ik kon achterhalen van 2006. Hij heeft inderdaad een hesalite met het Omega logo in het midden, ik zal eens kijken of ik die op de foto krijg. Jouw vraag is niet meer dan logisch, ik had hem eerlijk gezegd al eerder verwacht ;-)

Waarom een automaat? Twee hele simpele redenen: 1; een reduced polsformaat (ik heb serieus dunnen polsen, 17,5cm omtrek) 2; een reduced budget
Ik heb een paar horloges van 42MM die me eigenlijk gewoon net te groot zijn en daarnaast sluit mijn budget niet altijd aan bij mijn wensenlijst (voorzichtig uitgedrukt) ;-)

Daarnaast áls ik op jacht zou gaan naar een Pro zou het een smetteloos exemplaar moeten zijn, en dan ga je toch wel over de 2K heen wat me op dit moment echt serieus te veel is (studie, etc. etc.) Misschien komt er ooit nog wel een, maar dan wel gaat hij wel op een lederen band. Met een bracelet zal hij me sowieso te groot zijn maar een lederen band kan mijn vrouwenpolsen vaak nog enigszins verbloemen bij een grote klok ;-) Deze Speedmaster was verreweg mijn grootste horloge-aankoop, dus voorlopig komt die Professional er in ieder geval niet!



T_I said:


> Hmmm, een reduced... klinkt alsof ie ook om mijn pols zou passen. Ik vind deze namelijk wel erg leuk (en dat bij een horloge met zwarte dial)
> 
> Vandaag gaat de Orient weer om. (plaatje is vast nog wel te vinden in de thread)


Hij is ongeveer 3MM kleiner in diameter dan de Professional, deze meet 39MM, waar een Pro 42MM in diameter is. Ideaal voor mensen zoals ik (wij?) met van die dunne polsjes :-!


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Dank je Merl! Ik heb hem ook enigszins aan jou te danken, nadat ik jouw Strela had overgenomen (die al een tijdje hoog op mijn verlanglijstje stond) besefte ik dat ik beter achter horloges aan kon gaan die ik écht graag wilde hebben in plaats van de flinke verzameling van klokjes waarvan ik de meeste toch nooit draag. Dus heb ik er aantal verkocht en ben ik op zoek gegaan naar deze |>


In dat geval: graag gedaan! 
Staat die ene britse rus nog op je lijstje of is dat er een die nu afgevallen is?


----------



## Martin_B

De afgelopen week weinig thuis geweest dus weinig gewisseld. Voornamelijk deze twee om gehad:




Nu:


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> In dat geval: graag gedaan!
> Staat die ene britse rus nog op je lijstje of is dat er een die nu afgevallen is?


Die staat nog steeds wel op mijn lijstje inderdaad, vooral vanwege het uurwerk. Alleen zijn helaas de meeste die langskomen (als er al iets langskomt) in bijzonder slechte staat.
Maar we zoeken rustig verder, er komt er vast wel weer eentje langs die naar mijn smaak is |>

Om een idee te geven hoe smal mijn polsen zijn i.c.m. het formaat van de Speedmaster Automaat (39MM), hier in vergelijking met mijn Strela (38MM) 
Ik denk dat ik niet hoef uit te leggen welke ik vandaag om mijn pols heb?


----------



## Bidle

Mooie set zo bij elkaar!!!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Tissol zonnewijzer. Helaas is het té bewolkt vandaag om op tijd te komen :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

alle gekheid op een stokje, vandaag is het een "Lemania" uurwerk....


----------



## Martin_B

Blauwe ST5:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag The Bradley van Eone!


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> Tissol zonnewijzer. Helaas is het té bewolkt vandaag om op tijd te komen :-d


Grandioos, waar heb je die gevonden?
Voor mij vandaag een OR dag, dus de Kemmner.


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Grandioos, waar heb je die gevonden?
> Voor mij vandaag een OR dag, dus de Kemmner.


Grand Illusions Ltd


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> Grand Illusions Ltd


Flauw, het ploatje, niet te koop daar... (of ik kan 'm niet vinden  )

Wel een leuk idee.


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Flauw, het ploatje, niet te koop daar... (of ik kan 'm niet vinden  )
> 
> Wel een leuk idee.


Wellicht dat je hem al kent, zo niet dan zal je deze vast ook leuk vinden! Zal er binnenkort eens zelf foto's van maken.


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Flauw, het ploatje, niet te koop daar... (of ik kan 'm niet vinden  )
> 
> Wel een leuk idee.


het was een niet functioneel gadget, mss uitverkocht?


----------



## T_I

Vast.

Vandaag vanwege valentijn de gerestaureerde Kaiserstunde.


----------



## Martin_B

WUS dubbele kroon vandaag:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Skv

Een van mijn favorieten!


----------



## Inca Bloc

vandaag, en énkel vandaag deze :



(overgenomen van hofleverancier A.K.A medeWUSie dvhulten )
deze word vandaag nog aan mijn oom als kado geschonken......


----------



## MHe225

Hier nog steeds de Stowa FOLE (nog niet eens 'n hele week) Nieuwe foto van bedenkelijke kwaliteit:









Ik overweeg naar de Ariadne te switchen: het is volle maan vandaag, dus alles juist instellen is wat gemakkelijker. 
We zullen zien


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag. Fijn weekend allemaal!


----------



## T_I




----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag eens even de "Fleurus" band op de klok gezet. Het éérste wat me opviel is hoe dik en stijf dat die band is! Mijn bandpennen, zullen het zwaar gaan krijgen als ik hem terug uit ga doen, ik hoorde ze al kraken en kreunen bij het aandoen!



*UPDATE*
Snelsnel 2 extra bandpennen uitgehaald bij joenoohoe......


----------



## 104RS

Na een aantal dagen Speedmaster, de Seagull met zwarte wijzerplaat:


----------



## 104RS

MHe225 said:


> Hier nog steeds de Stowa FOLE (nog niet eens 'n hele week) Nieuwe foto van bedenkelijke kwaliteit:
> 
> View attachment 1384800
> 
> 
> Ik overweeg naar de Ariadne te switchen: het is volle maan vandaag, dus alles juist instellen is wat gemakkelijker.
> We zullen zien


Hup, om de pols met die CvdK :-!


----------



## Dale Vito

Fijn weekend!


----------



## MHe225

104RS said:


> Hup, om de pols met die CvdK :-!


Je laat mij ook echt geen keus ..... :-d Meteen ook maar een kakelverse foto - anders geloven jullie mij niet. 
Ik heb niet eens (20 minuten) gewacht totdat de wijzers in een mooie/leuke positie staan (10:10 bijvoorbeeld):









Vooruit, ik had de spullen toch nog niet opgeruimd. Bonus foto:









Nu had ik er ook nog eentje gemaakt met de seconde-wijzer van de stopwatch terug naar de nul-positie, maar die is een beetje overbelicht. En aangezien ik geen fotobewerking software heb (en gebruik) zullen jullie het hier mee moeten doen.

Bof, hier laat ik het even bij want ik heb nog wat andere dingen te doen vandaag. 
Zal vanmiddag of vanavond weer eventjes binnen wippen. 
De mazzel,
Ron


----------



## Bidle

Zal ik dan ook maar een foto plaatsen met de secondewijzer op de verkeerde plek!! ;-)

Hier een Rolex Seadweller:


Rolex Seadweller 07.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Ascot


----------



## Inca Bloc

Een Seiko natuurlijk :


----------



## Inca Bloc

zondag = "kanniekiezendag"............


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Zal ik dan ook maar een foto plaatsen met de secondewijzer op de verkeerde plek!! ;-)
> 
> Hier een Rolex Seadweller:
> 
> 
> Rolex Seadweller 07.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Waarom zou iemand een Sub willen (tenzij een no-date) als je ook een SD kan krijgen?


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Waarom zou iemand een Sub willen (tenzij een no-date) als je ook een SD kan krijgen?


Omdat die ook mooi is! ;-)


Rolex Submariner 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

- Iets grotere wijzerplaat (1mm)
- Stuk dunner dus comfortabeler dan de SD


----------



## 104RS

Ik hou zelf sowieso niet zo van een datum op een horloge, dat onderbreekt vaak de balans in de wijzerplaat.
De horloges die ik heb die wél een datumaanduiding hebben zet ik ook nooit op de juiste datum ;-)

Bij een gewone Sub vind ik cyclops hélemaal niks, waar ik een no-date wel heel mooi vind.


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Ik hou zelf sowieso niet zo van een datum op een horloge, dat onderbreekt vaak de balans in de wijzerplaat.
> De horloges die ik heb die wél een datumaanduiding hebben zet ik ook nooit op de juiste datum ;-)
> 
> Bij een gewone Sub vind ik cyclops hélemaal niks, waar ik een no-date wel heel mooi vind.


Voor mij hetzelde,... zet nagenoeg nooit de datum op tijd. Heb diverse Rolexen maar geen sub no-date. Wellicht nog eens een keer een oude.


----------



## Martin_B

104RS said:


> Ik hou zelf sowieso niet zo van een datum op een horloge, dat onderbreekt vaak de balans in de wijzerplaat.
> De horloges die ik heb die wél een datumaanduiding hebben zet ik ook nooit op de juiste datum ;-)
> 
> Bij een gewone Sub vind ik cyclops hélemaal niks, waar ik een no-date wel heel mooi vind.


Ik denk er eigenlijk precies hetzelfde over. Met als uitzondering de Datejust. Dat vind ik zo'n klassiek model, dat het IMO juist hoort met datum en 'glazen wrat'!
En ondanks de naam, staat bij mij de 'date' nooit 'ju(i)st' ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

voormiddag natuurlijk wéér een Seiko :



namiddag omkleden naar" in pak" en dan draag ik dààr OOK weer een Seiko onder :


----------



## merl

dagje thuiswerken met dit oudje om


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> dagje thuiswerken met dit oudje om


pfff Seiko, crisisman! :-d


----------



## Martin_B

De donkergrijze:



Groeten,
Martin


----------



## 104RS




----------



## merl




----------



## Martin_B

Ben weer een beetje aan het wisselen geslagen. Dit is een goedkoop ding, maar blijf hem mooi vinden met z'n bolle plexiglas:



Het is jammer dat ook de vintage blauwe tudor's onbetaalbaar zijn geworden :-(


----------



## Inca Bloc

rarara


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


>


Merl, zou je die oude Seikootjes niet gewoon aan Inca doneren, zodat je wat plaats hebt om eens iets nieuw te kopen?


----------



## merl

Inca Bloc said:


> Merl, zou je die oude Seikootjes niet gewoon aan Inca doneren, zodat je wat plaats hebt om eens iets nieuw te kopen?


Uitstekend idee, pm maar even je adresgegevens ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> Uitstekend idee, pm maar even je adresgegevens ;-)


ik zal je een lekker flesje wijn doen dan ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


>


Persoonlijk vind ik deze je mooiste Seiko


----------



## merl

Inca Bloc said:


> Persoonlijk vind ik deze je mooiste Seiko
> View attachment 1388676


Ja , die ziet er wat beter uit. Dan doe ik die eerste maar weg....


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> Ja , die ziet er wat beter uit. Dan doe ik die eerste maar weg....


 zijn dat dezelfden? Het lijkt of die ene op de kast boven de band een "halve ovaal " heeft en die wat ik postte niet? Camerahoek?Ander uurwerk?


----------



## merl

Inca Bloc said:


> zijn dat dezelfden? Het lijkt of die ene op de kast boven de band een "halve ovaal " heeft en die wat ik postte niet? Camerahoek?Ander uurwerk?


Het is hetzelfde horloge...andere camerahoek dus


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> Het is hetzelfde horloge...andere camerahoek dus


blijft een pracht van een klok (voor een Seikootje :-d ). Als je hem ooit kwijt wil......PM hé! 
Vraag maar aan medeWUSie dvhulten (ondertussen hofleverancier van Inca), bij Inca is het àltijd boter bij de vis, ik kom er zélf om, géén bankpallvisamastershit en verzendinggeloop, gewoon op locatie afspreken, Inca komt, dokt ( in échte eurocontanten ), zonder gemekker, én voorziet in een lekker flesje (sorry dvhulten, die laatste heb je nog te goed van me)........
grtzzzzz


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Ben weer een beetje aan het wisselen geslagen. Dit is een goedkoop ding, maar blijf hem mooi vinden met z'n bolle plexiglas:
> 
> 
> 
> Het is jammer dat ook de vintage blauwe tudor's onbetaalbaar zijn geworden :-(


Jammer dat de "ontnemers van de Inca-collectie" géén visitekaartje hebben achtergelaten. Anders konden de WUSies mss biznez doen...... b-)​


----------



## merl

Inca Bloc said:


> blijft een pracht van een klok (voor een Seikootje :-d ). Als je hem ooit kwijt wil......PM hé!
> Vraag maar aan medeWUSie dvhulten (ondertussen hofleverancier van Inca), bij Inca is het àltijd boter bij de vis, ik kom er zélf om, géén bankpallvisamastershit en verzendinggeloop, gewoon op locatie afspreken, Inca komt, dokt ( in échte eurocontanten ), zonder gemekker, én voorziet in een lekker flesje (sorry dvhulten, die laatste heb je nog te goed van me)........
> grtzzzzz


Dank je, het lijkt me sterk dat ik deze weg ga doen. Er staat er trouwens 1 te koop op wus. Die heeft echter wel een (niet standaard) datum vergrootglaasje.


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> Dank je, het lijkt me sterk dat ik deze weg ga doen. Er staat er trouwens 1 te koop op wus. Die heeft echter wel een (niet standaard) datum vergrootglaasje.


 kan je me de link posten aub, ik ken het type niet.....
grtzzzzzz
(ps: zo'n glaasje is er snel genoeg terug uit cq vervangen.......)


----------



## merl

Inca Bloc said:


> kan je me de link posten aub, ik ken het type niet.....
> grtzzzzzz
> (ps: zo'n glaasje is er snel genoeg terug uit cq vervangen.......)


pm


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Vandaag de Seiko Sawtooth


----------



## Triplex

Junkers 6150-2 Cockpit Ju-52 horloge samen met een Junkers Ju-52/3m vliegtuig @ Techniekmuseum in Berlijn


----------



## 104RS

Ik val echt een beetje buiten de boot met al dat Seiko geweld hier. Zelf heb ik geen enkele Seiko, volgens mij heb ik er zelfs nog nooit een gehad.
Kom ik er nog af met een waarschuwing of heb ik direct een verbanning van Kaliber te pakken?


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Ik val echt een beetje buiten de boot met al dat Seiko geweld hier. Zelf heb ik geen enkele Seiko, volgens mij heb ik er zelfs nog nooit een gehad.
> Kom ik er nog af met een waarschuwing of heb ik direct een verbanning van Kaliber te pakken?


Als we je niet zo graag hadden zat je al in de ban :-d


----------



## T_I

Vandaag deze


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag mijn bouwprojecten controleren en volop werfvergaderingen met de architecten, dus " Der unkaputtbare Seiko und Timberlands"!


----------



## Martin_B

104RS said:


> Ik val echt een beetje buiten de boot met al dat Seiko geweld hier. Zelf heb ik geen enkele Seiko, volgens mij heb ik er zelfs nog nooit een gehad.
> Kom ik er nog af met een waarschuwing of heb ik direct een verbanning van Kaliber te pakken?


Nee hoor, ik moet bekennen dat ik een SKX009 heb gehad, maar dat dat het eerste en enige horloge was waarvan ik meteen wist dat ik hem weer weg ging doen. Toen ik een keer wat heb opgeruimd was dat ook de enige waarover ik niet twijfelde.
Ik heb nog steeds niks met Seiko, of het nou een 5je is of een Grand Seiko. Waarom weet ik niet, zal wel een smaak kwestie zijn. De enige uitzondering die ik zie is de groene alpinist, maar ben bang dat als ik hem zou bezitten ik hetzelfde krijg als met de 009. En het heeft helemaal niets te maken met of het nou goedkope of dure horloges zijn, want ik draag met net zoveel plezier meuk van een tientje als dure horloges.

Ik heb nog één seiko in de kist liggen, maar dat is omdat deze van mijn vader is geweest, en net zo oud is als ikzelf. Hij loopt trouwens slecht(daarom kreeg ik hem  ), en een beurt heeft niet geholpen, dus dragen doe ik hem niet.

En on topic, weer lekker aan het rouleren; vandaag de Titanium Alpha:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Skv

Mijn Omega Geneve vandaag.

Ik heb om eerlijk te zijn ook geen Seiko.. maar wel een G-Shock gekocht gisteren. Dat moet ten minste een ban waard zijn lijkt me..


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Sorry mannen...

Vandaag weer een Seiko


Morgen doe ik iets anders, beloofd


----------



## merl

ook hier


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> ook hier


freaky, écht freaky, je wéét gewoon NIET of het mooi of lelijk is, maar het wekt imo het "hebbehebbehebbe" gevoel op..... ;-)


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> En on topic, weer lekker aan het rouleren; vandaag de Titanium Alpha


Hij blijft leuk, ondanks de zwarte wijzerplaat.

Ik vandaag weer de Orient, maar nu zonder ploatje. (server ligt weer eens op z'n gat, vanavond fixen)


----------



## Sjors

Een beetje een lomp shirt vind ik zelf, maar iemand wou dat ik het aantrok. De Frog daarentegen is een favoriet van mij. Het is de Men In Yellow Frog van Maart 1998 (serie numer uit December 1997).
















Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Dale Vito

Fijne avond!


----------



## T_I

De servert doet het weer en nog wat leuks in de post ook...

De allereerste poging uit de vrije hand.










Ik dacht te bewogen, maar als ik de wijzer zie, grandioos gelukt. (al mikte ik dar absoluut niet op)










Ook wel goed gelukt, ook al liep de secondewijzer van :55 tot :05 door het beeld. (Speciaal op gewacht)


----------



## merl




----------



## Martin_B

Nog steeds vrolijk aan het wisselen.
Vandaag deze:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Vandaag de Danish Design op rood zwarte nato


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag stiekem het verjaardagscadeau wat ik voor pa kocht. Het is een automaat hé, dus ik speel "watchwinder" tot morgen. :-d


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> Vandaag stiekem het verjaardagscadeau wat ik voor pa kocht. Het is een automaat hé, dus ik speel "watchwinder" tot morgen. :-d


Ja ja, en stiekem zit nr. 2 al in de post. :-d

Vandaag is dit de status van de Kemmner









(Deze mocht gisteren mee)

Om de pols zit vandaag deze...


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Ja ja, en stiekem zit nr. 2 al in de post. :-d


LOL

*update*
Trouwens T_I, het is erg veel klok voor wat ze kosten, alleen een paar schoonheidsfoutjes mbt levering en gravures (gravure komt omdat ze de achterkant los van de klok graveren, om zo het productieproces te versnellen) en enkele opties die na een mailtje, vandaag reeds met spoed verzonden werden....Al bij al een aanrader. Zélf ontwerpen (enfen, samenstellen), Miyota automaat, dik leder vd band etc......en dat voor (zonder opties) net géén 170€, inclusief verzending......


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> LOL
> 
> *update*
> Trouwens T_I, het is erg veel klok voor wat ze kosten, alleen een paar schoonheidsfoutjes mbt levering en gravures (gravure komt omdat ze de achterkant los van de klok graveren, om zo het productieproces te versnellen) en enkele opties die na een mailtje, vandaag reeds met spoed verzonden werden....Al bij al een aanrader. Zélf ontwerpen (enfen, samenstellen), Miyota automaat, dik leder vd band etc......en dat voor (zonder opties) net géén 170€, inclusief verzending......


Ik weet het, erg netjes, maar ik heb al een Raketa 24h in de post en ik zie net dat ik overboden ben op een horloge dat ik wel geinig vond, maar te laat zag dat ie toch niet geheel correct was. De volgende wordt een 1963 '19 zuan' als ik 'm kan vinden zodra ik budget heb. Alle huidige replica's hebben 21 zuan op de wijzerplaat staan, klopt wel met het loopwerk, maar niet met het replica verhaal. (origineel schijnt 19 zuan te zijn geweest)


----------



## Dale Vito

fijne dag!


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Vanavond mijn nieuwste aanwinst: 


Dit weekend eindelijk een spiegelreflex dus eens kijken of ik wat betere plaatjes kan schieten

Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC One X+ met Tapatalk


----------



## merl

deze vandaag


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Dale Vito

Roelkalkboel said:


> Vanavond mijn nieuwste aanwinst:
> 
> Dit weekend eindelijk een spiegelreflex dus eens kijken of ik wat betere plaatjes kan schieten
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC One X+ met Tapatalk


Cool! Wij zijn sinds kort ook dealer en dat viel me allemaal niets tegen.. Geniet er van in goede gezondheid!


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Dale Vito said:


> Cool! Wij zijn sinds kort ook dealer en dat viel me allemaal niets tegen.. Geniet er van in goede gezondheid!


Thnx Dale, ben zelf ook positief verrast door de certina.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Salvatore.


----------



## Inca Bloc

swatch auto-quarz


----------



## Inca Bloc

wééral de swatch autoquarz. En de volgende dagen wss ook, tot hij terug volledig is opgeladen, of ik iets bedenk waar ik de box mee kan laten bewegen à la watchwinder.......


----------



## Inca Bloc

Troubleshooting a la MacInca Bloc, de Swatchwinder :

























Dus NU draag ik déze, en kan de Swatch mooi levenslang in zijn doosje blijven wonen


----------



## miniman_78

Inca Bloc said:


> Troubleshooting a la MacInca Bloc, de Swatchwinder :
> 
> View attachment 1395075


Dat is pas een echte DIY maar ik zou er meer aanhangen hoor anders zal de lamp nogal slingeren en dat heeft dan weer een vervelend effect op de gemoedstoestand :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

miniman_78 said:


> Dat is pas een echte DIY maar ik zou er meer aanhangen hoor anders zal de lamp nogal slingeren en dat heeft dan weer een vervelend effect op de gemoedstoestand :-d


 Dit is een noodoplossing he. Morgen ga ik in de kringwinkel een wandklok op batterijen halen en het motortje er uit halen. Op de plaats van de secondenwijzer ga ik een tandwielconstructie (zeg maar : overbrenging ) maken. Dan kan ik de Swatch én in zijn box houden, én gecontroleerd "Swatchwinden". Als ik deze autoquarz in de watchwinder van mijn automaten plaats, dan lijkt de band gedragen, en ik wil dat hij ongedragen blijft. Enige optie imo, is dus zélf iets "fabriceren", zodat hij opgeladen blijft IN de box. De autoquarz is ongeveer hetzelfde systeem als Seiko met zijn kinetic's toepast, dus als ik hem NIET opgeladen hou, ben ik bang dat de "power-unit" na verloop van tijd gaat beginnen lekken.........Enne, het is in de logeerkamer dat ie nu hangt te slingeren en swingen, en daar kom ik toch nooit, dus qua gemoedstoestand is het wel ok hoor ;-)
Grtzzz


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Natuurlijk al heel de dag de ds diver


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Gekke bui vandaag.. Braun AW 70 Chronodate op Nato?










Ja.. op Nato.. omdat ik een Nato heb die qua kleuren past bij de klok..


----------



## MHe225

Vandaag was voor mij weer een 2-horloges dag:









De stamgasten weten wat dat betekent:









Foto is gemaakt in Palacios, TX met uitzicht over Matagorda Bay (heeft hetzelfde soort relatie met de Golf van Mexico als de Waddenzee heeft met de Noordzee). De dag begon met motregen, mist en zeiknatte straten, maar rond de middag knapte het weer leuk op. Rondtrip van bijkans 500 km - TX is BIG


----------



## merl

blue monday


----------



## T_I

Vandaag wordt deze weer uitgelaten.


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## Dale Vito

Tissot!



Fijne dag heren


----------



## Martin_B

Weinig on-line geweest de laatste dagen, maar wel weer veel gewisseld met een voornamelijk vintage-themed weekend. Zelfs soms twee keer op een dag 

Respectievelijk:







en nu:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Vandaag begonnen met de certina








Om daarna de casio om te doen








Want we gingen een stukje rijden








En vanavond ga ik proberen mijn kleine neefje met het horlogevirus aan te steken door hem deze te geven:















Fijne avond allemaal!


----------



## RonaldVC

cadeautje van mijn vrouw.


----------



## Inca Bloc

RonaldVC said:


> cadeautje van mijn vrouw.


 erg mooie mouw....


----------



## T_I




----------



## RonaldVC

Fijne dag!!!


----------



## Bidle

Hier een oude Lincoln duiker.


Lincoln diver 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Hier een oude Lincoln duiker.
> 
> 
> Lincoln diver 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Goede kleuren, dat begrepen ze wel in die tijd |>
Waar heb je de band vandaan?


----------



## Bidle

Zoek maar eens op heavy duty strap. Is eigenlijk een dikke tweedelige nato. Je hebt ze in diverse kleuren. Ook hier is wel kwaliteitsverschil, maar minimaal. Heb er zelf meerdere aan horloges zitten.


----------



## merl




----------



## Martin_B

Gisteren met alle kinderen naar het zwemparadijs. Dan draag ik deze altijd omdat hij prima waterdicht is. Ook vandaag nog om:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I




----------



## miniman_78

Gisteren is de 6105 terug thuis gekomen van de horlogemaker. Deze zal nu wel wat draagtijd krijgen.


----------



## EricSW




----------



## merl




----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Zoek maar eens op heavy duty strap. Is eigenlijk een dikke tweedelige nato. Je hebt ze in diverse kleuren. Ook hier is wel kwaliteitsverschil, maar minimaal. Heb er zelf meerdere aan horloges zitten.


Dank Bidle, ik ga eens even rondkijken |> 
Het is vooral een kwestie van de juiste kleur blauw vinden die bij de wijzerplaat past.



merl said:


>


Ik ben nog steeds fan, blijft een prachtig horloge!


----------



## 104RS

Omdat het hier een beetje eentonig begint te worden post ik wat minder vaak, het is meestal óf de Strela óf de Speedy.
Vandaag weer de laatstgenoemde:


----------



## Dixit

Vandaag voor het eerst een dagje proberen hoe mijn erfstuk zich houdt als ik hem daadwerkelijk draag.









Valt toch wat tegen: tussen 7h en 13h heeft hij al 20s vertraging opgelopen. Tijdens vorige nacht, echter, heeft hij 8s terug ingehaald. Ik vraag mij af of dit een simpel rondje 'afregelen' gaat worden of dat dit aangeeft, dat er meer aan de hand is.


----------



## Martin_B

Dixit said:


> Vandaag voor het eerst een dagje proberen hoe mijn erfstuk zich houdt als ik hem daadwerkelijk draag.
> 
> Valt toch wat tegen: tussen 7h en 13h heeft hij al 20s vertraging opgelopen. Tijdens vorige nacht, echter, heeft hij 8s terug ingehaald. Ik vraag mij af of dit een simpel rondje 'afregelen' gaat worden of dat dit aangeeft, dat er meer aan de hand is.


Als je hem blijft dragen zou ik hem een beurtje laten geven door een horlogemaker.

Voor mij vandaag een 'springend uur';-)


----------



## Roelkalkboel

104RS said:


> Dank Bidle, ik ga eens even rondkijken |>
> Het is vooral een kwestie van de juiste kleur blauw vinden die bij de wijzerplaat past.
> 
> Ik ben nog steeds fan, blijft een prachtig horloge!


Ik wilde het net schrijven. Nog nooit gezien en viel me meteen positief op. Heel gaaf.

Vandaag heb ik weer de Certina om de pols:


Ondanks dat ik het een prachtig horloge vind moet ik er nog steeds aan wennen. Het formaat, de glimmende bezel.. Ik ben meer "tool" gewend denk ik


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag (en hopelijk àlléén vàndààg), met pijn in het hart, de visodate.......









*UPDATE*
OMG, die zwarte band op de Sea-Gull is ZOOOOOO lelijk, dat ik hem gewoon niet kàn dragen tot de kamelenband er is....... :rodekaart o|​


----------



## Skv




----------



## 104RS




----------



## Sjors

Hé, een gele Frogman GF-8250-9. Na een paar updates net uitgevogeld hoe ik remote shots kan maken. Deze lijkt me wel gelukt, ha ha.









Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Inca Bloc

Frankenwatch :


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Net de seiko afgedaan en de Certina weer omgedaan. Ze willen allemaal aandacht


----------



## Skv

De OVM mocht een dagje mee op stap!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Mijn geliefde Seiko nog eens, het klokje wat mij mijn vrees/aversie voor niet-mechanische klokjes liet overwinnen!


----------



## Dracha




----------



## 104RS




----------



## RonaldVC




----------



## Skv




----------



## Inca Bloc

Sjors said:


> View attachment 1401828
> 
> 
> Hé, een gele Frogman GF-8250-9. Na een paar updates net uitgevogeld hoe ik remote shots kan maken. Deze lijkt me wel gelukt, ha ha.
> 
> View attachment 1401832
> 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


was die multimeter inbegrepen bij het uurwerk? ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Nee, die zijn van school eigenlijk. Ik blijf ze hardnekkig "Banaan" noemen en snowrtjes "Touwtjes". Vinden ze "leuk" bij natuurlunde ;-)


Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Inca Bloc

Sjors said:


> Nee, die zijn van school eigenlijk. Ik blijf ze hardnekkig "Banaan" noemen en snowrtjes "Touwtjes". Vinden ze "leuk" bij natuurlunde ;-)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors


het lijkt wel een set


----------



## T_I

Vandaag begonnen met de Orient (ik heb nog wat te corrigeren zie ik ;-))










Toen kwam er een pakketje binnen. (je ziet 'm al op de achtergrond liggen)

Bandje uit de voorraad getrokken (geen top kwaliteit, maar houdt het horloge van de grond) en deze om.


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Mooi hoor. Heeft wat weg van de sekonda van Merl. Nog nooit een rus gehad, misschien eens naar gaan kijken

edit: gaat dus over de Poljot


----------



## T_I

Roelkalkboel said:


> edit: gaat dus over de Poljot


Niet eens mijn Raketa... :-( ;-)

De Poljot is inderdaad ook erg leuk.


----------



## Roelkalkboel

T_I said:


> Niet eens mijn Raketa... :-( ;-)
> 
> De Poljot is inderdaad ook erg leuk.


Raketa is ook gaaf maar iets te vintage voor mijn smaak. Laten we het er op houden dat smaak met de tijd komt


----------



## MHe225

Het was weer een twee-horloges dag en wederom weten de stamgasten wat dat betekent:









Nog steeds de Ariadne (heb de datum nog niet bijgezet) en vandaag niet op pad met de stoomfiets, maar een leuk stukje (21 km) hardgelopen, dus mijn Polar FT7 HRM om. Yup, weer een halve marathon. Niet mijn beste -mijn slechtste, om precies te zijn- en hoewel ik allerlei excuses voor mijn matige tijd van 1:42:30 (officieus) kan aandragen, doe ik dat niet. Dit is de tijd die de boeken ingaat.


----------



## Inca Bloc

sea-gull


----------



## 104RS

T_I said:


> Vandaag begonnen met de Orient (ik heb nog wat te corrigeren zie ik ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toen kwam er een pakketje binnen. (je ziet 'm al op de achtergrond liggen)
> 
> Bandje uit de voorraad getrokken (geen top kwaliteit, maar houdt het horloge van de grond) en deze om.


Leuke aanwinst, T_I, veel draagplezier gewenst!


----------



## 104RS

Vanochtend even kort deze Poljot omgehad, waarover merl me tipte over de advertentie. Hiervoor nogmaals dank!! |>
Hij is me echter helaas echter toch te klein om te dragen met zijn 34MM, op den duur ga ik waarschijnlijk kijken of ik er iemand anders blij mee kan maken.
Toch is het een heel leuk ding en wat een enorme "herrie" kan die alarmfunctie in zo'n klein horloge maken!

Helaas wederom telefoonfoto's (zoals jullie van me gewend zijn)










Natuurlijk was ik ook benieuwd hóe die alarmfunctie precies werkte:


















Hierna toch voor een tweede dag deze weer omgedaan:


----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> Vanochtend even kort deze Poljot omgehad, waarover merl me tipte over de advertentie. Hiervoor nogmaals dank!! |>
> Hij is me echter helaas echter toch te klein om te dragen met zijn 34MM, op den duur ga ik waarschijnlijk kijken of ik er iemand anders blij mee kan maken.
> Toch is het een heel leuk ding en wat een enorme "herrie" kan die alarmfunctie in zo'n klein horloge maken!


Leuk zo'n alarm functie. Jammer dat ie te klein is voor de grotere pols. We horen het wel als ie weg gaat. Een alarm zit nog niet in de collectie, net als een chronograaf.


----------



## 104RS

T_I said:


> Leuk zo'n alarm functie. Jammer dat ie te klein is voor de grotere pols. We horen het wel als ie weg gaat. Een alarm zit nog niet in de collectie, net als een chronograaf.


Ik heb zelfs behoorlijk dunne polsen, maar qua formaat is 34MM me eigenlijk gewoon te klein.
Het is inderdaad een erg leuk ding, ik schrok me gisteren echt een ongeluk toen hij afging nadat ik hem had ingesteld tijdens het koken zo hard als hij gaat ;-)


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Vanochtend even kort deze Poljot omgehad, waarover merl me tipte over de advertentie. Hiervoor nogmaals dank!! |>
> Hij is me echter helaas echter toch te klein om te dragen met zijn 34MM, op den duur ga ik waarschijnlijk kijken of ik er iemand anders blij mee kan maken.
> Toch is het een heel leuk ding en wat een enorme "herrie" kan die alarmfunctie in zo'n klein horloge maken!


Graag gedaan en het is inderdaad een leuk ding. Jammer dat het toch te klein is. Voordat ik de reactie van TI zag dacht ik meteen aan hem als geinteresseerde, grappig 

Vandaag eerst de rechter om, daarna de linker.


----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> Ik heb zelfs behoorlijk dunne polsen, maar qua formaat is 34MM me eigenlijk gewoon te klein.
> Het is inderdaad een erg leuk ding, ik schrok me gisteren echt een ongeluk toen hij afging nadat ik hem had ingesteld tijdens het koken zo hard als hij gaat ;-)


Ik ken het ongeveer, ik vind eigenlijk alles boven de 40-42 mm te groot. (of de kast moet klein vallen) De 35 mm's die ik heb vind ik net goed vallen. (dus als ie over een tijdje toch weg gaat, geef maar een pb, nu is het budget op)

Voor mij vandaag deze combinatie. Tijdens het klussen de Citizen










Daarna verjaardag en dan natuurlijk de Raketa om.


----------



## 104RS

T_I said:


> Ik ken het ongeveer, ik vind eigenlijk alles boven de 40-42 mm te groot. (of de kast moet klein vallen) De 35 mm's die ik heb vind ik net goed vallen. (dus als ie over een tijdje toch weg gaat, geef maar een pb, nu is het budget op)
> 
> Voor mij vandaag deze combinatie. Tijdens het klussen de Citizen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daarna verjaardag en dan natuurlijk de Raketa om.


De ideale maat voor mij ligt ook rond de 38-40MM in diameter, echter weet ik nu al dat ik (ooit) voor een Speedy Pro een uitzondering moet, en ook ga maken ;-)
Een horloge met een zwarte wijzerplaat oogt altijd wat kleiner, helemaal met nog een tachy-bezel er omheen.

Ik zal je een PB sturen als ik hem wegdoe |>


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de zilveren ST5:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Natuurlijk weer de Raketa, maar daar zijn al zat foto's van op deze pagina. (toch eens een betere strap vangen)


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Vandaag het monster om de pols gehad


(foto vorige maand ergens genomen)


----------



## Martin_B

vandaag de 1601 om:


Vanmiddag kwam deze impuls aankoop binnen, dus even nu deze om:







Ik had me voorgenomen geen hommages meer te kopen, maar wou deze toch proberen


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> vandaag de 1601 om:
> 
> 
> Vanmiddag kwam deze impuls aankoop binnen, dus even nu deze om:
> View attachment 1407198
> 
> Ik had me voorgenomen geen hommages meer te kopen, maar wou deze toch proberen


Als het jeukt dan is het fijn als je even kan krabben.
Zolang het maar niet van je IWC 89 budget afgaat. ;-)


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Als het jeukt dan is het fijn als je even kan krabben.
> Zolang het maar niet van je IWC 89 budget afgaat. ;-)


Klopt, soms moet het even 
Ik heb ruwweg de helft al klaar staan. Ik zie soms wel exemplaren voor plm €1500 maar daar is volgens mij altijd wat mee mis. Degenen die ik precies volgens wens vind, zijn al gauw 2-2,5K.

Vandaag nog een keer de nieuwe Singaporese SeaGull. Nog geen statie portret, dus even een shot met de telefoon van een minuut of 5 geleden geleden.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag deze...










Tijd voor een goede strap.


----------



## joins

Zit nu thuis met een gebroken voet. Tijd om deze eens rustig te bestuderen. Speedy maar eens op een nato band gezet.


----------



## 104RS

joins said:


> View attachment 1407953
> 
> 
> Zit nu thuis met een gebroken voet. Tijd om deze eens rustig te bestuderen. Speedy maar eens op een nato band gezet.


Beterschap! Hele fraaie Speedmaster, alleen hij "moet" echt op een lederen band of een originele bracelet, een nato vind ik er niet echt bij passen.
Maar uiteraard, smaken verschillen ;-)


----------



## 104RS

Martin_B said:


> Klopt, soms moet het even
> Ik heb ruwweg de helft al klaar staan. Ik zie soms wel exemplaren voor plm €1500 maar daar is volgens mij altijd wat mee mis. Degenen die ik precies volgens wens vind, zijn al gauw 2-2,5K.
> 
> Vandaag nog een keer de nieuwe Singaporese SeaGull. Nog geen statie portret, dus even een shot met de telefoon van een minuut of 5 geleden geleden.
> 
> View attachment 1407777


Best een aardig ding voor het geld toch? Een lederen band zou hem goed doen |>


----------



## joins

Bedankt. Natuurlijk kunnen smaken verschillen.
draag hem meestal op een ralley strap. Gewoon voor de lol eens gewisseld.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ik heb vandaag dankzij de lage Zlotty, hier in Warsawa een Morellato band van hertenleer gekocht met vergulde gesp voor 16€......


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Vandaag een nieuw bandje binnen gehad voor op mijn DD. Super comfortabel en tevreden over de kwaliteit tov de betaalde prijs. Dus vandaag deze om de pols:


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag weer de 1601:


----------



## BelgianR26

Vandaag de oerdegelijke victorinox maverick gs


----------



## BelgianR26

Vandaag de oerdegelijke victorinox maverick gs


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag gekocht om zwaar te mishandelen tijdens mijn hobby's in mijn vrije tijd..........


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag en morgen


----------



## T_I

Toch eens op een andere dag dan de woensdag een foto van de Orient maken.


----------



## 104RS




----------



## joins

Deze


----------



## merl




----------



## MHe225

^^ Bah .... moet dat nou? Kun je niet gewoon 'n klein fotootje plaatsen, liefst niet al te scherp en zo?? ;-)

Hier nog steeds de CvdK Ariadne; ik zal jullie niet weer met een foto vervelen - wordt 'n beetje saai, nietwaar? Het is gewoon leuk maanstand horloges voor tenminste 'n maan-maand te dragen en het maantje te zien komen en gaan. Niet goed voor de roulatie maar soi


----------



## T_I

Begonnen met de Pulsar










Helaas kan ik nog steeds niet tegen quartz, dus na 10 min weer af en even de Salvatore om.










Toen op jacht naar bandjes met de Raketa om op het nood bandje, om daarna deze te wisserlen met de Hirsch Buffalo die vrij kwam.

















Waarna de Tusal ook een vers bandje had.










En deze even om mocht voor een wristshot. (zie aanwinsten topic voor de wristshots van beide ;-))


----------



## Inca Bloc

eerste keer polstijd voor deze, ik heb er zelfs een draad over gemaakt :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/1997-...y-sunday-09-03-2014-a-996207.html#post7495950


----------



## T_I

Ik dacht vandaag het nieuwe bandje van de Tusal in te dragen.










Maar op een rommelmarkt deze Vixa gevangen, dus om voor de rest van de dag.


----------



## Bidle

Veel aan het reizen, nu thuis voor een pitstop. Nu de witte Milgaus om de pols en wellicht dat die meegaat.


Rolex Milgaus wit 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Tja, hier (in de VS) vinden ze het nodig op de zaken vooruit te lopen en zijn afgelopen nacht al op zomertijd overgestapt. Het tijdsverschil met Nederland bedraagt de komende 2 weken slechts 6 uup. Voor mij ook een goed moment om de CvdK Ariadne maar weer eens weg te leggen en 'n ander horloge om te gespen:









'n Goede werkweek allemaal.
Ron

PS - heb de Ariadne in die 3 weken niet bijgezet en was over die tijd minder dan 20 seconden verlopen |>


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 1413464


hotdiggediedamn, mooi uurwerk!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Nog steeds, zoals eerder gezegd, de autoquarz....kan ik gelijk qua formaat ook wat wennen aan die 35mm chinees die ik bestelde


----------



## T_I

Ja echt, hij kan ook andere dagen dan woensdag.


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Weer de action diver


----------



## Dixit

Mooi weer. Kort overhemd. Stalen band, stoer horloge. Helaas geen zee of meer in de buurt om de waterdichtheid uit te testen.









Ja, dat is een oude foto. Lange mouwen, nog in de winter genomen.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Mooi weer. Kort overhemd. Stalen band, stoer horloge. Helaas geen zee of meer in de buurt om de waterdichtheid uit te testen.


 Gootsteen, emmer, glas? Eventjes er in dan kijken, nog iets langer erin opnieuw kijken ;-) of ebay etc afspeuren naar een watervat waaqr je druk op kan zetten, zo testen merken zélf normaal ook hun horloges. Voordeel is dat àls het mis gaat (evt) je bij je tuis bent en zo direct kan ingrijpen, zodat het horloge geen dood ding word ;-) 
Foto's van zelf ontwikkeld drukvat (druksimulator) - Pagina 2


----------



## Bidle

Hier een JLC.


JLC MCDC 27 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Lig al sinds dinsdag ziek op bed, maar gisteren en vandaag toch maar de Orient om gedaan, kan ie iets opwinden.


----------



## Dixit

Inca Bloc said:


> Gootsteen, emmer, glas? Eventjes er in dan kijken, nog iets langer erin opnieuw kijken ;-) of ebay etc afspeuren naar een watervat waaqr je druk op kan zetten, zo testen merken zélf normaal ook hun horloges. Voordeel is dat àls het mis gaat (evt) je bij je tuis bent en zo direct kan ingrijpen, zodat het horloge geen dood ding word ;-)
> Foto's van zelf ontwikkeld drukvat (druksimulator) - Pagina 2


Feestjesverpester. ;-)
Ik wilde eigenlijk mijn eigen waterdichtheid ook even mee testen en dan vervolgens de bierbestendigheid (van mij, niet van de Amphibia).
Vandaag gaat het ook weer niet lukken. Weer geen zee of meer in de buurt. Toch weer korte mouwen en een andere Amphibia.


----------



## 104RS

Al verwacht ik later op de middag wat anders om mijn pols te hebben, de afgelopen dagen en zo ook vandaag:


----------



## Inca Bloc

net overgeschakeld van :








naar :


----------



## Inca Bloc

om wéér te switchen naar de skeleton, maar met Fleurus Chameau band nu. Eigenlijk gekocht voor de bestelde Shanghai Wave-pattern, (die niet meer leverbaar is), IMHO véél mooier dan de zwartkartonnen-nepcroco band van Sea-gull....


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Feestjesverpester. ;-)
> Ik wilde eigenlijk mijn eigen waterdichtheid ook even mee testen en dan vervolgens de bierbestendigheid (van mij, niet van de Amphibia).


Met die klokken moet je de vodka-test doen, niet de bier-test, als je een Raidillon of VanEsser draagt, dàn moet je de biertest doen ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

Beetje vroeg, maar mijn SKX011J is begonnen aan een 24-uurs dienstje rond mijn rechterpols, linkerpols is nog iets te pijnlijk na ongeval om horloges op te dragen...


----------



## Inca Bloc

BJWAF :


----------



## 104RS

104RS said:


> Al verwacht ik later op de middag wat anders om mijn pols te hebben, de afgelopen dagen en zo ook vandaag:


Dat was de laatste dag dat ik d(i)e Speedmaster heb gedragen, ik heb hem gisteren weggedaan.
Echter is er iets anders voor teruggekomen, die ik vandaag om mijn pols heb :-!


----------



## Sjors

Laat de kindjes nog maar even zweten tijdens hun repetitie.









Het is "Froggy Friday" vandaag, dus een Kikvorsman omgedaan.









Het werk is weer gedaan op het lab vandaag. Prettig Weekend!

Sjors


----------



## mooieklokjes

Mijn volledig originele 6306-7001


----------



## MHe225

104RS said:


> Er iets anders voor teruggekomen, die ik vandaag om mijn pols heb :-!


|> Gefeliciteerd - die "lume look" herken ik. 
Opschieten en een daglicht / vol licht shot in de aanwinsten draad. Plus details natuurlijk; voorzichtige gok is 3570.50 maar er zijn legio varianten die nagenoeg hetzelfde uitzien en net zo gloeien


----------



## Neeko

My Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Chrono with a new Hadley-Roma tan strap.


----------



## T_I

Sjors said:


> View attachment 1419183


Is die background een eigen foto? Mooi model.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Neeko said:


> My Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Chrono with a new Hadley-Roma tan strap.


baie mooi Neeko! :-d


----------



## Sjors

T_I said:


> Is die background een eigen foto? Mooi model.


Ha ha. Ja, als kind al treinen gek. Foto heb ik onlangs genomen op een modelbouwbeurs. Kijk hier maar eens:

http://geocities.yahoo.co.jp/gl/g_shock_sjors/view/20140225

Overigens nu met een Lego project bezig. Ik bouw een TEE BR-103 loc.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

dit is toch wel mijn favoriete foto ;-)


----------



## Neeko

Martin_B said:


> dit is toch wel mijn favoriete foto ;-)


Dat ziet wel Herelijk uit! Looks delicious!


----------



## Neeko

Bedankt Inca, dat dagt ik ook.


----------



## 104RS

MHe225 said:


> |> Gefeliciteerd - die "lume look" herken ik.
> Opschieten en een daglicht / vol licht shot in de aanwinsten draad. Plus details natuurlijk; voorzichtige gok is 3570.50 maar er zijn legio varianten die nagenoeg hetzelfde uitzien en net zo gloeien


Bedankt Ron, je voorzichtige gok is trouwens een schot in de roos, een 3570500. De fout om een tweede keer de "verkeerde" Speedmaster te kopen heb ik uiteraard niet gemaakt ;-)
Hij is van +- 2007, op een stalen band, in complete en eigenlijk vrijwel perfecte staat. 
Waar de automaat ook een prachtig horloge was en ik er best gek op was, had ik nooit echt dat "wauw" gevoel als ik er naar mijn pols keek, wat ik bij deze Pro wel degelijk heb. 
De chronoregisters die dieper in de wijzerplaat liggen, de andere secondenwijzer van de chronograaf en ook enigszins het formaat maken het qua gevoel een totaal ander horloge.
Kort gezegd, ik ben er erg blij mee |>

Hier even een paar plaatjes, ik zal er een dezer dagen nog een paar meer schieten:


----------



## JohnGo

Sjors said:


> Ha ha. Ja, als kind al treinen gek. Foto heb ik onlangs genomen op een modelbouwbeurs. Kijk hier maar eens:
> 
> g_shock_sjors
> 
> Sjors


Leuk Sjors die oude TEE-stellen op zo'n ruime baan te zien...


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst. JLC duiker. 

Foto's?? Hoezo foto's?? ;-)


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst. JLC duiker.
> 
> Foto's?? Hoezo foto's?? ;-)


Is inderdaad niet nodig. Maak maar een mooie en uitgebreide beschrijving en laat onze verbeelding de rest doen ;-). Verfrissend!


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Is inderdaad niet nodig. Maak maar een mooie en uitgebreide beschrijving en laat onze verbeelding de rest doen ;-). Verfrissend!


Hmmmmm,.....

Een model dat zeker niet nieuw is, maar wel in een nieuw jasje is gestoken. Dit met name zonder directe kenmerken te laten herleven. Dus geen vreemd gekleurde lume, maar enkel een kleine glimp in het verleden. Voldoet aan de eisen van menig duiker alhoewel dit model de diepte niet veel zal zien. Als complicatie een chrono voor de totale duiktijd met unieke weergave die zorgt voor duidelijkheid. Met een 60 clicks bezel de ideale partner om de diverse dieptes te meten. Kortom voor onder water een mooi exemplaar. 
Uiteindelijk komt die toch meer tot zijn recht tijdens een heerlijke lunch op een terras ergens aan de mediterrane kust. Heerlijk low-profile met een logo-vrije kroon en gesp. Enfin, ik ben er blij mee. 

ps. Thx, scheelt me weer een hoop tijd met de camera. ;-)


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Hmmmmm,.....
> 
> Een model dat zeker niet nieuw is, maar wel in een nieuw jasje is gestoken. Dit met name zonder directe kenmerken te laten herleven. Dus geen vreemd gekleurde lume, maar enkel een kleine glimp in het verleden. Voldoet aan de eisen van menig duiker alhoewel dit model de diepte niet veel zal zien. Als complicatie een chrono voor de totale duiktijd met unieke weergave die zorgt voor duidelijkheid. Met een 60 clicks bezel de ideale partner om de diverse dieptes te meten. Kortom voor onder water een mooi exemplaar.
> Uiteindelijk komt die toch meer tot zijn recht tijdens een heerlijke lunch op een terras ergens aan de mediterrane kust. Heerlijk low-profile met een logo-vrije kroon en gesp. Enfin, ik ben er blij mee.
> 
> ps. Thx, scheelt me weer een hoop tijd met de camera. ;-)


Mooi, gefeliciteerd!
Dat moet haast wel deze zijn.
Doe toch maar ook wat foto's, je moet tenslotte ook jouw andere hobbies onderhouden


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Mooi, gefeliciteerd!
> Dat moet haast wel deze zijn.
> Doe toch maar ook wat foto's, je moet tenslotte ook jouw andere hobbies onderhouden


Das een hele lijst, daar staat die idd ongetwijfeld tussen. ;-)

Zal binnenkort eens foto's maken. Heb nog andere aanwinsten, maar wacht nog op een paar bandjes. Denk dat de meeste aankomende week wel binnen zijn, dus volgend weekend wellicht.


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Das een hele lijst, daar staat die idd ongetwijfeld tussen. ;-)
> 
> Zal binnenkort eens foto's maken. Heb nog andere aanwinsten, maar wacht nog op een paar bandjes. Denk dat de meeste aankomende week wel binnen zijn, dus volgend weekend wellicht.


Ben benieuwd!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Zondag = sleutel-houthklief-BBQ-vuurkorf-wieweetwatnogallemaal-vriendenopbezoek-drinkdag, dus één van "zij die onverwoestbaar" zijn.....


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag


----------



## Bidle

Eerst deze:

Omega Trésor 1949 265 30T3PC 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

Dan een casio voor te sporten en dan mijn een na laatste aanwinst. Gisteravond nog een Enicar gekocht,....


----------



## T_I

Sjors said:


> Ha ha. Ja, als kind al treinen gek. Foto heb ik onlangs genomen op een modelbouwbeurs. Kijk hier maar eens:
> 
> g_shock_sjors


Leuk om te zien, spoorwegmodelbouw is, net als de plastic modelbouw, een van de hobbies die ik had en bij een van de verhuizingen de doos in geschoven zijn om er niet meer uit te komen.
Toch ees gaan uitmesten en zien welke hobbies ik wil houden.

Vandaag op bezoek naar m'n jongste neefje, 3 dagen oud) en dus Opa's horloge om.


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Leuk om te zien, spoorwegmodelbouw is, net als de plastic modelbouw, een van de hobbies die ik had ...


Idd, hier zit nog zo iemand, Revell, Tamiya, Marklin en Burago waren vaste klant tenhuize I-B. En de mooie "streamliners" uit de jaren '30, daar hing héél mijn jongenskamer mee vol.....Ik heb vorige week trouwens een set van 100 dremel bit'jes gekocht met het plan om eens zo een dure, grote modelbouwauto te maken, die ik vroeger nooit kreeg/kon betalen. Nu nog wat vrije tijd zoeken ergens en het komt er wel van ;-)


----------



## merl

bij Aviodrome


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Hmmmmm,.....
> 
> Een model dat zeker niet nieuw is, maar wel in een nieuw jasje is gestoken. Dit met name zonder directe kenmerken te laten herleven. Dus geen vreemd gekleurde lume, maar enkel een kleine glimp in het verleden. Voldoet aan de eisen van menig duiker alhoewel dit model de diepte niet veel zal zien. Als complicatie een chrono voor de totale duiktijd met unieke weergave die zorgt voor duidelijkheid. Met een 60 clicks bezel de ideale partner om de diverse dieptes te meten. Kortom voor onder water een mooi exemplaar.
> Uiteindelijk komt die toch meer tot zijn recht tijdens een heerlijke lunch op een terras ergens aan de mediterrane kust. Heerlijk low-profile met een logo-vrije kroon en gesp. Enfin, ik ben er blij mee.
> 
> ps. Thx, scheelt me weer een hoop tijd met de camera. ;-)


Die is niet moeilijk, een Deep Sea Chronograph? Zo ja, dan kom je er echt niet mee weg om geen foto's te plaatsen ;-)


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Die is niet moeilijk, een Deep Sea Chronograph? Zo ja, dan kom je er echt niet mee weg om geen foto's te plaatsen ;-)


Helemaal goed, wellicht dit weekend een paar foto's. Heb hem nu op een braided/perlon nato. Enkel moet deze laten aanpassen. Het tussenstukje is veels te lang.

Eninf, komt goed!!


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Hmmmmm,.....
> 
> Een model dat zeker niet nieuw is, maar wel in een nieuw jasje is gestoken. Dit met name zonder directe kenmerken te laten herleven. Dus geen vreemd gekleurde lume, maar enkel een kleine glimp in het verleden. Voldoet aan de eisen van menig duiker alhoewel dit model de diepte niet veel zal zien. Als complicatie een chrono voor de totale duiktijd met unieke weergave die zorgt voor duidelijkheid. Met een 60 clicks bezel de ideale partner om de diverse dieptes te meten. Kortom voor onder water een mooi exemplaar.
> Uiteindelijk komt die toch meer tot zijn recht tijdens een heerlijke lunch op een terras ergens aan de mediterrane kust. Heerlijk low-profile met een logo-vrije kroon en gesp. Enfin, ik ben er blij mee.
> 
> ps. Thx, scheelt me weer een hoop tijd met de camera. ;-)


Oké, ik ben een beetje laat met raden, maar heb eigenlijk dezelfde gedachte als 104RS ..... deze?







We zullen gewoon een foto van jou zelf moeten zien (doorgaans qualitatief beter dan bovenstaande, dus ....)

Ron

PS - gefeliciteerd! En ook met de Enicar


----------



## Bidle

Merci, je legt nu wel weer een hoop druk bij me m.b.t. de foto's. Zal mijn best doen!


----------



## Martin_B

Da's inderdaad een mooie!
Ik ben zelf niet zo weg van die 'vleugelmoeren' die JLC wel eens gebruikt als kroon. Maar dat zal de waterdichtheid wel meer ten goede komen ;-)


----------



## T_I

Weer de Orient vandaag.


----------



## Inca Bloc

maandag = werfdag, dus de G7710 :


----------



## joins

Mijn laatste nieuwe aanwinst.


----------



## Bidle

joins said:


> View attachment 1423177
> 
> 
> Mijn laatste nieuwe aanwinst.


Mooie aanwinst, moet die van mij eigenlijk ook weer eens opsnorren. :roll:


----------



## 104RS

Dit oudje mocht weer een dag mee:


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dinsdag twijfeldag......


----------



## Inca Bloc

Toch kunnen kiezen voor vandaag, PLA Chinese army diver :


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Ascot weer een keer om.










Helaas wilde ik de knop van de dag verstelling nalopen, klemring van de drukknop eraf, kwam er niet uit, er weer op geprobeerd te krijgen en toen het ringetje vangen. Hand op de open achterkant, omdraaien en... ringetje kwijt. Darn.
Gelukkig had ik een door mij gesloopte Ruhla nog, waar de wijzerplaat met dergelijke klemmetjes op z'n plek gehouden wordt, dus daar er een van gekaapt en gebruikt. Toch eens op jacht naar een set reserve klemringetjes.


----------



## Peerke

Een horloge van mijn favoriete vintage merk.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag bij thuiskomst lagen er heel veel nieuwe bandjes op me te wachten. 

Morgen maar eens even een paar horloges ophalen om bandjes te wisselen. De Bucherer chronometer lag nog thuis dus gelijk bandje veranderd. Foto van de band waarop die kwam, maar dit weekend dus even nieuwe foto's maken.

Dit blijft, vind ik, mijn horloge met de mooiste grijze plaat.


Bucherer Chronometer grey 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

gisteren deze









vandaag deze


----------



## joins

Hmt kohinoor.


----------



## merl




----------



## boeing767

Ik zie wel dat ik hem een tijd al niet meer heb gedragen gezien de datum (nog even verzetten) :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

"PLA Chinese marine diver" met Fleurus Chameau band:








































IMHO véle malen mooier is dan de originele "wannabe-rolex"-band. Dus de Fleurus blijft nu mooi op deze zitten.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Na me om te kleden de Sea-Gull Skeleton aangedaan (nu met blauwe band, ipv de zwarte kartonnen Sea-Gull band):


----------



## Dixit

Een duikhorloge met een lederen bandje vind ik altijd wat vreemd, maar met dat bruine bandje staat hij inderdaad heel goed. Bijna een dress watch.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Een duikhorloge met een lederen bandje vind ik altijd wat vreemd, maar met dat bruine bandje staat hij inderdaad heel goed. Bijna een dress watch.


plan A was om wééral een (obligatate)Nato/Zulu te plaatsen ipv de standaard-nep-Rolex-band, maar ik vind/vond mijn smaak niet onmiddelijk in 20mm, en die Fleurus (nieuw)was hier toch aan het rondzwerven in de "bandjes-lade", wegens gekocht voor de niet meer leverbare "wave-pattern" die ik bestelde. Door zijn vintage, verweerde look past die (buiten alle verwachtingen om) erg mooi bij het uurwerk. Ook het "gouden" gespje past erg mooi bij de goudkleurige wijzers en details op de dial. Nu, als ik vooruit geweten had dat er goudkleurige ( was niet zichtbaar op de foto's vd website waar ik kocht) handjes en details op het uurwerk waren, had ik het wss niet gekocht, maar in zijn totaliteit draagt dit àlles bij tot een (IMHO) erg geslaagde "vintage"-look, waar ik nu toch blij mee ben. Ook voelt het uurwerk nu veel degelijker en minder "iel" aan dan met de originele blikken band. Vooral het slot van die band voelde "prullerig" aan.......


----------



## merl




----------



## T_I

Gisteren










Vandaag


----------



## JohnGo

Wat verder genieten van de SKX011 op de oyster vandaag...


----------



## Dixit

Vandaag een Russisch horloge - niet zo'n grote verrassing.









Morgen een groepsbijeenkomst van Psionisten, dus tijd om bij de Psion iets anders achterhaalds...euh... vintage te dragen. Een Indiase White Pilot van HMT.


----------



## barry72

Eerst Omega:










Nu CWL:


----------



## Martin_B

Singaporese SeaGull wannabe AT ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Zaterdag Wave-dag :


----------



## joins

Indische HMT


----------



## MHe225

Begon de dag met de Railmaster - draag deze nu al 2 weken en in die tijd is hij slechts 49 seconden verlopen (te langzaam), ofwel -3.5 sec/dag - niet slecht zou ik zo zeggen. Al gauw echter omgewisseld naar de Seiko ....









.... want het weer was beter dan de weermeneer voorspeld had, dus toch maar een rondje (~200 mijl) op de Hailwood Ducati gereden. Dat blijft leuk |>









Voor morgen en de komende week toch maar weer eens een ander horloge opzoeken. Misschien blijf ik wel bij Omega - stay tuned.

PS - voor de oplettende kijker: ik weet dat vandaag zaterdag 22 maart is; deze foto is van zaterdag 24 november - ik zal jullie de moeite besparen: dat was 2012 ;-)


----------



## barry72

ST 5 met een nieuwe Rios strap en zijn maat uit Zwitserland.


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## T_I

Gisteren een sleuteldag met de Volvo 700 vereniging, dus de 7 om.










Vanochtend stond de Orient stil, dus die maar weer een dagje om.


----------



## Inca Bloc

PLA:


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Voor morgen en de komende week toch maar weer eens een ander horloge opzoeken. Misschien blijf ik wel bij Omega - stay tuned.


Woord gehouden: van Railmaster naar Speedmaster:









Ik maak er geen geheim van, dit is geen originele Mitsukoshi, doch een conversie, gebaseerd op een 3572 met achterwand van saffier. Het origineel is gebaseerd op 'n 3570 met gesloten deksel en voor degenen die benieuwd zijn naar de prijs van originaliteit, klik even hier. Niet schrikken ..... (zag net dat ie afgeprijsd en verkocht is en dat de foto's verdwenen zijn - wel een beetje lullig).

By the way, ik had nog wel wat op voorgaande posts van IB en joins te zeggen, maar dat heb ik maar in het café gedaan.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Door al die nieuwe spullen de laatste tijd, was ik mijn goede vriend bijna vergeten, dus vandaag krijgt hij nog eens wat "polstijd/abuse" van mij


----------



## merl




----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Railmaster
> 
> View attachment 1431731


Die railmaster is écht een pràcht van een uurwerk. Ik kende het model niet, tot ik je vorige post met dit horloge zag....Om één of andere 
( zélfs voor mezelf onduidelijke) reden heb ik eigenlijk nooit veel met Omega gehad, terwijl mijn Sea-master (wave pattern) me toch goede diensten heeft bewezen...Tijd dat ik mezelf eens wat ga "verdiepen" in Omega's. Ik heb nu qua volume toch terug genoeg klokjes aangeschaft de laatste tijd (na "het voorval") om terug van een collectie te kunnen spreken, ook al ziet de "collectie" er deze keer héél anders uit dan de "vorige collectie". Ik ben aan het sparen om terug wat "high-end" spullen te kunnen kopen, dus waarom ook niet hé ;-)
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Inca Bloc

net mijn nieuwe aanwinst mogen ontvangen, dus :


----------



## MHe225

Inca Bloc said:


> Die railmaster is écht een pràcht van een uurwerk. Ik kende het model niet, tot ik je vorige post met dit horloge zag....


Ik was een beetje bang dat ik de boot gemist had, maar via onze vriend Dimer van Ace (is daar nu weg; Dale behartigt die belangen nu) één van de laatste drie die nog bij Omega zelf lagen, nieuw kunnen bemachtigen. En dan ook nog in de afmeting van mijn voorkeur (~39mm) Er is ook een 36mm variant en de XXL is (geloof ik) 45mm. Ik vind deze gewoon de mooiste. En het is een buitengewoon comfortabel horloge - mogelijk het comfortabelste horloge in mijn collectie. Het lage gewicht draagt daar zeker aan bij. Ze zijn zeer gezocht en met name de kleinere modellen verkopen momenteel tegen prijzen die niet ver van nieuw afliggen. Dus als je er eentje ziet langsschuiven, gewoon toeslaan.


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Dus als je er eentje ziet langsschuiven, gewoon toeslaan.


 ik ben reeds op jacht ;-)
*EDIT*
39mm vind ik ideaal voor zulk een horloge, de Wu-Yi is bv 40mm en ik vind die nét een ietsiepietsie te groot (zonder dat het storend is), dresswatchen zijn voor mij idealiter tussen 37 en 39mm...


----------



## Inca Bloc

Met een naakte pols aan het werk op kantoor...








...terwijl mijnheer C.Rangeman lekker ligt te zonnen op de tafel in de tuin ;-)


----------



## T_I

Het is weer










Grrr, 2x flinke verkoudheid, nu bijholtontsteking...


----------



## boeing767

T_I said:


> Het is weer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grrr, 2x flinke verkoudheid, nu bijholtontsteking...


Beterschap!

Zo te zien werkt je horloge nog wel goed ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## Martin_B

1601 op struis vandaag:


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> 1601 op struis vandaag:


het blijft een "gek" zicht IMHO, zo een vogelvel ;-)


----------



## T_I

boeing767 said:


> Beterschap!
> 
> Zo te zien werkt je horloge nog wel goed ;-)


Oosterse kwaliteit in tegenstelling tot Nederlands management prutswerk.  (Krijg je als je 2e te snel weer aan het werk gaat en niet goed uitziekt in en griep/verkoudheid seizoen)


----------



## JohnGo

Oversized tuin-duiken alhier b-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

De "klik" is er met het horloge en hij is comfortabel om te dragen, dus die gaat de éérste tijd NIET MEER van mijn pols af. Kan ik lekker doorsparen voor een "high-end", én,er zitten er nog 2 in de pijplijn die ik besteld had een week of wat geleden (o.a Tudor Pelagos), en dan is de collectie IMHO terug compleet. 









Nog een kleine kanttekening; ik had nog NOOIT een horloge waar het glas zoooooo snel "vettig en vuil" van werd, komt wss omdat het zo diep in resin verpakt is.....

mv"G"
Inca Bloc


----------



## JohnGo

Inca Bloc said:


> De "klik" is er met het horloge en hij is comfortabel om te dragen, dus die gaat de éérste tijd NIET MEER van mijn pols af. Kan ik lekker doorsparen voor een "high-end", én,er zitten er nog 2 in de pijplijn die ik besteld had een week of wat geleden (o.a Tudor Pelagos), en dan is de collectie IMHO terug compleet.
> 
> View attachment 1434750
> 
> 
> Nog een kleine kanttekening; ik had nog NOOIT een horloge waar het glas zoooooo snel "vettig en vuil" van werd, komt wss omdat het zo diep in resin verpakt is.....
> 
> mv"G"
> Inca Bloc


Jaja, diep in de resin zegt Inca, 't zal wel vettigheid zijn van de verse inkt, btw ze zien er erg realistisch uit, je pasgedrukte exemplaren :-d;-)


----------



## boeing767

Inca Bloc said:


> De "klik" is er met het horloge en hij is comfortabel om te dragen, dus die gaat de éérste tijd NIET MEER van mijn pols af. Kan ik lekker doorsparen voor een "high-end", én,er zitten er nog 2 in de pijplijn die ik besteld had een week of wat geleden (o.a Tudor Pelagos), en dan is de collectie IMHO terug compleet.
> 
> View attachment 1434750
> 
> 
> Nog een kleine kanttekening; ik had nog NOOIT een horloge waar het glas zoooooo snel "vettig en vuil" van werd, komt wss omdat het zo diep in resin verpakt is.....
> 
> mv"G"
> Inca Bloc


Ik zie alleen maar geld of kijk ik nu verkeerd, geen horloge??? Ohhh camouflage.....!!! :-d

Geen idee wat ik nu leuker vind van de twee ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

JohnGo said:


> Jaja, diep in de resin zegt Inca, 't zal wel vettigheid zijn van de verse inkt, btw ze zien er erg realistisch uit, je pasgedrukte exemplaren :-d;-)


 Idd, HP maakt erg goede printers tegenwoordig :-d



boeing767 said:


> Ik zie alleen maar geld of kijk ik nu verkeerd, geen horloge??? Ohhh camouflage.....!!! :-d
> 
> Geen idee wat ik nu leuker vind van de twee ;-)


 Ik wel, de klokjes! Van het geld te verdienen word ik moe.... Als ik moe ben, dan kan ik voor de TV, lui in de zetel nog steeds naar mijn "klok van de dag" kijken, ZONDER me te vermoeien ;-) Trouwens, die cash kan je al wel raden wààr die naar toe gaat als het een veelvoud geworden is van wat op de tafel ligt ;-)


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Inca Bloc said:


> De "klik" is er met het horloge en hij is comfortabel om te dragen, dus die gaat de éérste tijd NIET MEER van mijn pols af. Kan ik lekker doorsparen voor een "high-end", én,er zitten er nog 2 in de pijplijn die ik besteld had een week of wat geleden (o.a Tudor Pelagos), en dan is de collectie IMHO terug compleet.
> 
> View attachment 1434750
> 
> 
> Nog een kleine kanttekening; ik had nog NOOIT een horloge waar het glas zoooooo snel "vettig en vuil" van werd, komt wss omdat het zo diep in resin verpakt is.....
> 
> mv"G"
> Inca Bloc


Pelagos....

kwijl kwijl. Ben benieuwd!


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Ik zie alleen maar geld of kijk ik nu verkeerd, geen horloge??? Ohhh camouflage.....!!!


 Groen + bruin= Kaki, mss dààrom :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

JohnGo said:


> Jaja, diep in de resin zegt Inca, 't zal wel vettigheid zijn van de verse inkt, btw ze zien er erg realistisch uit, je pasgedrukte exemplaren :-d;-)


Dat was het benzinebudget voor mijn "koers-Fiat's" ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

Oe? k Dacht dat je meer bezig was met 993-Turbo tractors dan met Italiaanse grasmaaiers?


----------



## Inca Bloc

JohnGo said:


> Oe? k Dacht dat je meer bezig was met 993-Turbo tractors dan met Italiaanse grasmaaiers?


 ook, en dan heb ik nog antiek spul uit Bovensiepen, Dingdolfing, Zwitserland en Frankrijk, en bergen roest uit de US of A ;-) Deze hebben pas nieuwe riemen etc gehad, en het zonnetje schijnt, dan kan je ook nog eens éffectief rijden met die grasmaaiers. De tractor is nagenoeg onderhoudsvrij en volledig storingsvrij, én dàt onderhoud doe ik dan ook nog eens zélf. (transmissie los, motorblok los en kantelen en that's it,het is en blijft een "kever" xl he) die grasmaaiers zijn véél complexer, daar begin ik niet zelf aan....


----------



## vanhessche

Deze week wat gewisseld. Begonnen met:



Daarna overgeschakeld op:



En momenteel dit oudje om de pols:


----------



## merl

vandaag op nieuwe band








Fijn weekend allemaal!


----------



## njosa

Mijn dagelijks gedragen Parsifal


----------



## Inca Bloc

Nog stééds de Rangeman. Dit is het éérste horloge wat ik éven graag draag dan mijn betreurde Rolex GMT2.....









mv"G",
I-B


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag nagenoeg de hele dag deze Lincoln om. Blijf het een leuke frisse vintage vinden. Let niet op de vele vlekjes ed. In het echt valt het allemaal wel mee.


----------



## 104RS

Al aan paar dagen:


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> vandaag op nieuwe band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fijn weekend allemaal!


 erg mooi, IMHO zou een zwart bandje met rode (zoals de wijzers) stiksel ook heel mooi zijn bij dit horloge


----------



## Bidle

Morgen onderstaande Seiko:


----------



## Ampie

Gisteren pas aangekomen en vandaag om de pols


----------



## Inca Bloc

Hublot Black caviar Bang :

















*update*
dit was 1-april horloge-nerdhumor van I-B, enkel Roelkalkboel en Barry72 hadden hem volgens mij :-d
(zie : reason for editing)
Als ik 1.000.000€ voor een klokje kon aftellen, amai, dàn had ik pas véél poen


----------



## T_I

Ampie said:


> Gisteren pas aangekomen en vandaag om de pols


Die ken ik ergens van. 

Tijdje geen update, dus even een waslijstje.

Zondag










Gisteren










Vandaag


----------



## Martin_B

Eigenlijk de hele week al de 1601:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Bidle said:


> Morgen onderstaande Seiko:


Als je die ooit besluit weg te doen... Denk even aan mij


----------



## njosa

Vandaag deze even om gehad, maar draag 'em eigenlijk alleen in de zomer met het zwemmen.
En het zit me dwars dat toen ik hem jaren geleden kreeg deze band eromheen zit. Helaas op internet nergens een bandje kunnen vinden van gepaste kleur voor deze g-shock.









Zoals je kan zien loopt de band onder het horloge door waardoor het horloge flink hoger op de pols geplaatst is en dat zit niet echt lekker.


----------



## Bidle

njosa said:


> View attachment 1442552
> 
> 
> Vandaag deze even om gehad, maar draag 'em eigenlijk alleen in de zomer met het zwemmen.
> En het zit me dwars dat toen ik hem jaren geleden kreeg deze band eromheen zit. Helaas op internet nergens een bandje kunnen vinden van gepaste kleur voor deze g-shock.
> 
> View attachment 1442561
> 
> 
> Zoals je kan zien loopt de band onder het horloge door waardoor het horloge flink hoger op de pols geplaatst is en dat zit niet echt lekker.


Dat ziet er zo idd behoorlijk hoog uit. Kun je niet een iets neutralere kleur vinden. Of wellicht van die strap-adapters om er een ander bandje aan te kunnen doen.


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Vandaag deze deskdiver omgehad:


----------



## njosa

Bidle said:


> Dat ziet er zo idd behoorlijk hoog uit. Kun je niet een iets neutralere kleur vinden. Of wellicht van die strap-adapters om er een ander bandje aan te kunnen doen.


Ik zou wel een andere kleur willen proberen maar ik zou niet weten hoe het zou staan eerlijk gezegd.

Als ik al een andere strap zou willen dan zoiets:








voordeel van deze band is wel dat die snel eraf te krijgen is


----------



## Bidle

Roelkalkboel said:


> Als je die ooit besluit weg te doen... Denk even aan mij


Je bent helaas niet de enige aan wie ik moet denken,....daarbij gaat deze waarschijnlijk niet weg. Heb hem destijds samen met een witte stalen gekocht. De witte zou eventueel wel naar een liefhebber mogen. 



njosa said:


> Ik zou wel een andere kleur willen proberen maar ik zou niet weten hoe het zou staan eerlijk gezegd.
> 
> Als ik al een andere strap zou willen dan zoiets:
> View attachment 1442750
> 
> 
> voordeel van deze band is wel dat die snel eraf te krijgen is
> View attachment 1442755


Kun je er niet gewoon een nato onderdoor doen. Is wellicht een stuk dunner.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Casio Rangeman :


----------



## EricSW

Breitling op een nieuw bandje vandaag.


----------



## vanhessche

Door de toch wel redelijk warme temperaturen de laatste dagen de Omega terug op de stalen band gezet:


----------



## barry72

Vandaag een Di-Model Croco band op de Rodina, omdat de zwarte Nomos band een beetje begon te vervelen...


----------



## MHe225

Al die nieuwe bandjes hier ..... heb de stalen band van mijn 2012 WUS CMW Dual Crown afgehaald en vervangen door een oud oranje bandje (van Anneke's horloge - zij heeft nu een mooi nieuw oranje bandje ;-)). Wel meteen een heel ander gezicht, stuk lichter en comfortabeler. Ik blijf ook dit een geslaagd project (horloge) vinden.









(excuses voor de kwaliteit van de foto - vandaag te laat en met slecht licht gemaakt)


----------



## merl




----------



## T_I

Weer inhaalslagje.

Woensdag



















Donderdag










Vandaag


----------



## JohnGo

Vandaag de '76 7009 nog eens van stal gehaald...


----------



## njosa

T_I said:


> Donderdag


Even een vraagje over dit soort horloges, heeft maar een wijzer. Hoe weet je de precieze tijd dan?!


----------



## Oldheritage

njosa said:


> Even een vraagje over dit soort horloges, heeft maar een wijzer. Hoe weet je de precieze tijd dan?!


De indeling van de wijzerplaat is anders. Je hebt 1 wijzer die de uren aangeeft. Op de wijzerplaat staan dus de uren aangegeven. De ruimte tussen twee opeenvolgende uuraanduidingen is opgevuld met lange streepjes en korte streepjes. De lange markeringen geven de kwartieren aan, de korte streepjes geven 5 minuten aan. Het is dus ongeveer 10:55 op bovenstaande foto. De tijd tot op de minuut aflezen gaat niet maar veel zal je er niet naastzitten. Aan de stand van de wijzer tussen twee kleine markeringen kan je ook wel nauwkeuriger dan 5 minuten de tijd schatten.


----------



## njosa

Oke, nu begrijp ik het. Blijft wel leuk om te zien zoiets, tijd terug heb ik zo'n horloge zien staan in de vitrine van een juwelier, Meistersinger was het horloge als ik me niet vergis.


----------



## T_I

njosa said:


> Even een vraagje over dit soort horloges, heeft maar een wijzer. Hoe weet je de precieze tijd dan?!


Niet, maar heb je de precieze tijd altijd nodig? Ik werk in de IT en de vergaderingen beginnen altijd om heel of half. De kleinste tijdseenheid die dit horloge weergeeft is 5 minuten. Ik heb dit horloge meestal om als ik een vergaderdag heb. Precies genoeg voor de start tijd.
Ik wilde een Meistersinger, maar of je nou 1600 betaalt voor een 'merk' met een ETA loopwerk of een handgemaakt 'one of' met een Sea-Gull loopwerk. Een ETA kon ook, maar ik heb 'm voor mezelf en beide loopwerken blijven langer werken dan ik, dus ik vind het goed. En om eerlijk te zijn, deze 'one off' vind ik leuker. Deze combinatie heb ik namelijk zelf samengesteld, eigen keuze voor de combinatie wijzerplaat, wijzer, kast en band.

Back on topic... vandaag:


----------



## njosa

Daar heb je wel gelijk in wat betreft de precieze tijd, maar ik stond er eerlijk gezegd nooit echt bij stil.

On topic: ik draag verder zo wat iedere dag dezelfde Raymond Weil. Nou heb ik ook niet echt veel te kiezen maar ik doe dat bewust. 2 horloges dragen is naar mijn mening voldoende en ik denk dat ik nieuw aanschaf wanneer een van de twee RW's verpats.


----------



## T_I

njosa said:


> On topic: ik draag verder zo wat iedere dag dezelfde Raymond Weil. Nou heb ik ook niet echt veel te kiezen maar ik doe dat bewust. 2 horloges dragen is naar mijn mening voldoende en ik denk dat ik nieuw aanschaf wanneer een van de twee RW's verpats.


Beroemde laatste woorden voor een hobby uit de klauwen loopt. :-d


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag één van de allereerste die van de productieband rolde met wekker functie:


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bij survival ......















...hoort dit...


----------



## njosa

T_I said:


> Beroemde laatste woorden voor een hobby uit de klauwen loopt. :-d


Haha 

Ik probeer mijn de laat hoog te houden voor het horloge wat ik op het oog heb, qua prijs en dan hopen dat dit werkt


----------



## MHe225

Wilde / moest vandaag een beetje "gekleder" voor de dag komen, dus toch maar gewisseld. Meer voor mijn eigen gemoedsrust want ik betwijfel of mijn omgeving (Anneke uitgezonderd) let op het horloge dat ik draag. Dus is de Dubbele Kroon weer opgeborgen en viel de keuze op de "klassieke Ingenieur"









De datum staat wel degelijk juist - dit is een oude foto


----------



## vanhessche

Bidle said:


> Vandaag één van de allereerste die van de productieband rolde met wekker functie:


Ik sta nog elke keer versteld van wat er hier vaak voorbij komt uit jouw collectie  zeer mooi exemplaar!

Al heel vaak zelf wat opzoekwerk gedaan naar een Cricket, komt er ooit nog wel van


----------



## Bidle

Thx, wilde al lang een Cricket enkel dan nog eentje met een dichte achterkant van de eerste productie. De staat is idd erg netjes zeker aangezien het geen stalen kast is, maar verchroomd.

Hier de dichte achterkant:


Dan ook nog maar een keer het uurwerkje:


----------



## T_I




----------



## Inca Bloc

vandaag aan het kiezen......









...en voor de Tissot Heritage Visodate gegaan, die heeft al een hele tijd niet meer rond mijn pols gezeten.

















grtzzzz

*update*
net trouwens iets "nieuw" ontdekt aan de visodate : topje van de secondenwijzer is geplooid om niet te vervormen als je er door het bolle glas naar kijkt, had ik nog niet eerder op gelet! Ik keek er naar omdat ik laatst iemand zijn topic las waar hij er over klaagde dat zijn secondenwijzer "krom" was, hij had ook bol glas, maar was een China-topic denk ik....


----------



## Martin_B

Inca Bloc said:


> *update*
> net trouwens iets "nieuw" ontdekt aan de visodate : topje van de secondenwijzer is geplooid om niet te vervormen als je er door het bolle glas naar kijkt, had ik nog niet eerder op gelet! Ik keek er naar omdat ik laatst iemand zijn topic las waar hij er over klaagde dat zijn secondenwijzer "krom" was, hij had ook bol glas, maar was een China-topic denk ik....


Lange secondewijzers in combinatie met een bolle plaat horen in mijn optiek een 'kromme' punt te hebben. Ik heb een paar vintage horloges die dat hebben, maar ook voor de WUS ST5's hebben we hier bewust voor gekozen.
Hiermee gelijk helemaal on-topic, want ik draag vandaag deze:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Lange secondewijzers in combinatie met een bolle plaat horen in mijn optiek een 'kromme' punt te hebben.
> Martin


Idd, IMHO ook, maar ik wist niet dat de visodate dit OOK had. De reactie's op de beste man zijn topic (boehoehoe, mijn wijzer is krom-achtige topic) vond ik dus ook érg amusant.  
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## Inca Bloc

BJWAF :


----------



## Dixit

Mijn Indiase precisiewonder:


----------



## Martin_B

De celadon vandaag:


----------



## T_I




----------



## Martin_B

getriggered door mijn laatste aankoop deze maar weer eens:


----------



## joins

Piloot op de Duc


----------



## Inca Bloc

vandaag is het Seiko-dag


----------



## 104RS




----------



## MichielV

Vandaag de nieuwste aanwinst:


----------



## Inca Bloc

Wu-Yi


----------



## MHe225

^^ ik blijf die Wu-Yi Spirograph erg leuk vinden; als ik niet al een "gewone" had .....

Voor mij nog steeds deze; vind ik ook nog steeds erg leuk - oké, nodeloze opmerking misschien, maar mag toch zo af en toe wel eens gezegd worden. Ik blijf mij erover verbazen hoeveel sommige lui "flippen" en ook sommige modellen terugkopen, weer verkopen, etc. Las gisteren over iemand die 13x 'n Omega PO gekocht en verkocht had ....Misschien is voor hen de echte lol het kopen en verkopen?
Ander en niet alledaags plaatje dan maar:


----------



## Iwan




----------



## barry72

Eerst Poljot en toen Chr Ward C5


----------



## Inca Bloc

Na te twijfelen of ik de 1996 smiley voor het eerst posltijd zou geven (ik moest het zomeruur nog instellen)....









...heb ik toch maar beslist om hem "ongedragen" te houden (hij komt enkel uit zijn box voor een batterijwissel), en de PLA omgedaan voor vandaag. Alhoewel ik niet zéker ben dat hij een ganse dag aanblijft, heb ik hem NU om ;-) :


----------



## Skv

Orient Marshall vandaag, op een leren nato.


----------



## Skv

Inca Bloc said:


> Na te twijfelen of ik de 1996 smiley voor het eerst posltijd zou geven (ik moest het zomeruur nog instellen)....
> 
> View attachment 1454171
> 
> 
> ...heb ik toch maar beslist om hem "ongedragen" te houden (hij komt enkel uit zijn box voor een batterijwissel), en de PLA omgedaan voor vandaag. Alhoewel ik niet zéker ben dat hij een ganse dag aanblijft, heb ik hem NU om ;-) :
> 
> View attachment 1454174
> 
> 
> View attachment 1454175
> 
> 
> View attachment 1454176


Wat is er gebeurd met het sub-gedeelte? Of heb je die weggepaint ivm policy?


----------



## Inca Bloc

Jelle86 said:


> Wat is er gebeurd met het sub-gedeelte? Of heb je die weggepaint ivm policy?


 idd, het gedeelte wat ik weggomde is tegen de forumregels, omdat die naam door Rolex gepatenteerd is...


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag op trektocht van 35km door het woud, met de Seiko SSC. Verdriet om het verlies van mijn Oma (die me opgevoed heeft) zweet ik er dus uit op deze manier......


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Sterkte Inca, dat zijn droevige berichten.


----------



## Bidle

Roelkalkboel said:


> Sterkte Inca, dat zijn droevige berichten.


+1, sterkte met het verlies!


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## boeing767




----------



## Bidle

Vandaag aan het zoemen met de F300. Leuk om te vermelden dat deze helemaal compleet is met doos en papieren.

Omega F300Hz 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Mooi, zo'n stemvork. Die wil ik ook nog wel een keer graag in de collectie hebben.

Vandaag deze om:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Gisteren









Vandaag


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> Vandaag op trektocht van 35km door het woud, met de Seiko SSC. Verdriet om het verlies van mijn Oma (die me opgevoed heeft) zweet ik er dus uit op deze manier......
> 
> View attachment 1455346
> 
> 
> View attachment 1455347


Gecondoleerd Inca, sterkte met de verwerking.


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Bidle

Blijf ik een mooi horloge vinden. Hij heeft iig een goed huis gevonden bij jou! 

Hier na het maken van de foto's weer mijn JLC DSC

JLC DSC 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Vandaag aan het zoemen met de F300. Leuk om te vermelden dat deze helemaal compleet is met doos en papieren.
> 
> Omega F300Hz 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


 Ik heb ook zo'n Electronic....wel nog nooit gedragen én met antraciet/grijze wijzerplaat......

*Whoops, de mijne is een Longines electronic ipv een Omega* 






















PS: de "flits" heeft het horloge véééél donkerder gemaakt....


----------



## Iwan

My radio controlled Bering.


----------



## Bidle

Inca Bloc said:


> Ik heb ook zo'n Electronic....wel nog nooit gedragen én met antraciet/grijze wijzerplaat......
> 
> *Whoops, de mijne is een Longines electronic ipv een Omega*
> 
> PS: de "flits" heeft het horloge véééél donkerder gemaakt....


Volgens mij eentje met een mooie plaat, maar idd een beetje donker. Leuke aan de Omega is dat het een stemvork uurwerkje heeft. Daardoor lijkt de secondewijzer echt te glijden. Longines heeft ook stemvork horloges gehad, maar volgens mij enkel onder de naam ultronic.

Vandaag de Minerva 2000

Minerva Pythagore 2000 RG 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

Voor mijn job gedwongen om saaie kleding te dragen, een sterfgeval in de familie, stress op het werk......dus vandaag een vrolijke toets met de éérste polstijd van de 1996 Scuba200 Smiley........


----------



## Bidle

Helemaal goed, gewoon lekker dragen!!


----------



## vanhessche

Een beetje laat, maar toch ook nog van mij veel sterkte bij het verlies van je oma IB!

Hier vandaag deze:


DSC_0086_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag naar de begrafenis, dus zwart op zwart op zwart :


----------



## Iwan

Mijn Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic met Open Heart


----------



## Martin_B

Sterkte vandaag Ben!

Ik draag alweer vintage vandaag. kan bijna niet meer wennen aan die enorme >40mm horloges ;-)



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> Vandaag naar de begrafenis, dus zwart op zwart op zwart :
> 
> View attachment 1458501


Het leek me een beetje misplaatst om deze post te "liken", maar het lijkt me een hele geschikte klok voor een dergelijke dag.
Verder sluit ik me aan bij wat Martin al zei.


----------



## Iwan

Lekker gedoucht en omgekleed. Nu mijn vrouwtje ophalen met mijn mooie Omega Planet Ocean.


----------



## MHe225

104RS said:


> Het leek me een beetje misplaatst om deze post te "liken", maar het lijkt me een hele geschikte klok voor een dergelijke dag.
> Verder sluit ik me aan bij wat Martin al zei.


Ik heb de post wel geliked. Meer als een steunbetuiging en verder doet het mij deugd dat er nog steeds mensen zijn die in gepaste stijl naar begrafenissen gaan. En ik heb een zwak voor de VisoDate (hoewel ik de witte versie mooier vind).

Maar ik begrijp wel degelijk wat je zegt en daar heb ik zeker ook respect voor |>


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Ik heb de post wel geliked. Meer als een steunbetuiging en verder doet het mij deugd dat er nog steeds mensen zijn die in gepaste stijl naar begrafenissen gaan. En ik heb een zwak voor de VisoDate (hoewel ik de witte versie mooier vind).
> 
> Maar ik begrijp wel degelijk wat je zegt en daar heb ik zeker ook respect voor |>


 Ach, dat zit wel goed, mensen sterven maar één keer en ik was bijna de énige die volledig in het zwart was. Trouwens, zwart is buiten koningsblauw en camo mijn lievelingskleur.... Allen bedankt voor het medeleven, ik hoop dat wij àllémààl OOK 89 mogen worden....


----------



## Iwan

Op naar het werk


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag een Citizen

Citizen Auto Dater 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de lex:


Morgen helaas ook een begrafenis, en denk ook al na wat te dragen. Niet alleen horloge natuurlijk, maar ook de rest.


----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> Het leek me een beetje misplaatst om deze post te "liken", maar het lijkt me een hele geschikte klok voor een dergelijke dag.
> Verder sluit ik me aan bij wat Martin al zei.


Hier sluit ik me bij aan, sterkte met het verlies.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag overleg dagje:


----------



## 104RS




----------



## 104RS

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag de lex:
> 
> 
> Morgen helaas ook een begrafenis, en denk ook al na wat te dragen. Niet alleen horloge natuurlijk, maar ook de rest.


Wederom vind ik een "like" niet op zijn plek, maar eigenlijk verdient met name de combinatie met de band er wel een ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Dank voor de inspiratie, 104RS. Ik heb de VC Ingenieur Laureus Edition verruild voor:









Dit was / is mijn tweede serieuze horloge, gekocht in januari 2000 luttele dagen voordat wij naar Houston (area) verhuisden. Passend wel, vind ik. En het blijft een van mijn favorieten, misschien wel het laatste horloge dat weggaat mocht ik ooit gedwongen worden mijn collectie te verkopen (is niet de bedoeling, maar je weet maar nooit welke wendingen het leven neemt).


----------



## Bidle

Blijft een icoon. Vermoed dat ik ooit nog wel een Speedmaster zal kopen, maar voorlopig nog niet. Heb me er stiekem al wel in verdiept. Vind overigens de band erg goed staan!! Goede keuze.

Hier vandaag weer naar buiten en lekker old-skool met een klassieke nautilus 5711

Patek Nautilus 5711 32 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Blijft een icoon. Vermoed dat ik ooit nog wel een Speedmaster zal kopen, maar voorlopig nog niet. Heb me er stiekem al wel in verdiept. Vind overigens de band erg goed staan!! Goede keuze.


Dankjewel voor het compliment en ik kan het alleen maar met je eens zijn: zeker een icoon. Ik vraag mij af hoeveel andere horloges na 50 jaar nog steeds min of meer onveranderd geproduceerd worden.

Als jij je "stiekem verdiept" hebt in de Speedmasters, dan ben je ongetwijfeld ook bekend met de modellen met het Lemania 5100 loopwerk. Deze zien ietwat anders uit, maar passen weer aardig bij je laatste aanwinst, toch? Nu ik er over denk, één Speedmaster in je collectie is ontoereikend.

Mogelijk ben je dit artikel / deze site over Speedmaster loopwerken al tegen gekomen, maar als niet, ook wel interessant.


----------



## Bidle

Hmmm,... één speedmaster ontoereikend, maak me gek! ;-)
Ik weet het serieus nog niet. Ook vind ik het jammer dat Omega achterlijk veel limiteds heeft uitgebracht en sommige nog lelijker dan een andere. Volgens mij had de serie dit helemaal niet nodig. Maar ach, uiteindelijk is het een luxe-goed en wordt het verkocht. Het heeft voor mij iig juist afbreuk gedaan aan de charme. Met name het 50 jaar 911 gevoel. Daarbij komt dan het gevoel van de 'horloge-mythe' weer sterk naar boven. Het sprookje waar we allemaal in geloven. Het ene nog spannender dan het andere waardoor we maar denken te rechtvaardigen dat een horloge vele euro's moet kosten. 

Van de nieuwere modellen vind ik overigens First in Space erg mooi en had hem vorig jaar bijna meegenomen. De echte 'originele' wijzers de rechte lugs, opgelegde logo, helemaal goed. Dus die spookt nog wel eens door mijn hoofd of een oudje met dezelfde specs. 
Voorlopig ben ik nog druk met allerlei andere modellen en merken dus tijd genoeg. 

Ben dit artikel al eens tegen gekomen. Thx, erg leerzaam.


----------



## MHe225

^^

Wij zitten toch wel aardig / akelig op één lijn en ben het helemaal met je eens dat er te veel LE Speedmasters zijn. Sommige zijn best wel mooi, begerenswaardig zelfs, maar het is en blijft hetzelfde horloge in een iets ander jasje en 'n smoes van Omega om je / ons nog meer geld uit de zak te kloppen.

Niet zo bekend met de 911 LE-modellen, maar ik heb Harley Davidson in de weer gezien: in 2003 produceerden ze meerdan 300,000 Limited Edition 100th Anniversary motorfietsen die allemaal niet anders waren dan de 95th Anniv modellen in 1998 of de 105th Anniv modellen in 2008. Of de non-LE modellen van tussenliggende jaren. Het verschil zat 'm in de "speciale" kleur, stickers en badges ..... Oude wijn in nieuwe zakken.

En zoals jij zelf zegt, de FOIS ofwel Schirra Speedy is bijzonder fraai en ook net anders dan alle andere (LE) Speedmasters, met z'n rechte lugs, kleinere lug-width, wijzers en kleinere diameter:


----------



## merl

Even weg geweest ivm een vakantie waarbij ik mijn pregekte Seiko Velatura Kinetic directdrive droeg omdat ik te laat bedacht om een duikhorloge voor mijn vakantie te bestellen.
Vandaag deze:


----------



## Inca Bloc

Nog een weekje deze :


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Even weg geweest ivm een vakantie waarbij ik mijn pregekte Seiko Velatura Kinetic directdrive droeg omdat ik te laat bedacht om een duikhorloge voor mijn vakantie te bestellen.
> Vandaag deze:


Dit blijft ook één van de leukere horloges uit dit topic!! 

@Inca: Even een weekje volhouden, gaat je helemaal lukken!!


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> @Inca: Even een weekje volhouden, gaat je helemaal lukken!!


Zeker met die verpleegsters (LOL) - alle gekheid op een stokje, week is over voordat je er erg in hebt en ik hoop dat deze week wat rust en lagere hartslag oplevert. Sterkte!


----------



## merl




----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## T_I




----------



## Inca Bloc

PLA








mijn ziekenhuis"survivalpakket" :









:-!


----------



## Inca Bloc

ben ik nu eigenlijk WIS of WUS??? :-d


----------



## JohnGo

Hopelijk ben je daar snel buiten Inca!
Beterschap toegewenst


----------



## JohnGo

Seiko 6309 'Seamaster 300' Hommage ;-)


----------



## T_I




----------



## merl

gisteren en eergisteren deze









vandaag deze


----------



## Peerke

De JLC (geen Jaeger-LeCoultre maar Juri Levenberg Classic) met Molnija zakhorloge uurwerk.


----------



## T_I




----------



## boeing767

The day of the nighthawk. Geen idee wat ik overigens mooier vind... De nighthawk of de pot Calve Pindakaas :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> The day of the nighthawk. Geen idee wat ik overigens mooier vind... De nighthawk of de pot Calve Pindakaas :-d


 ik zie een combinatie.....smeer je nighthawk in met pindakaas en likken maar !


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## boeing767

Inca Bloc said:


> ik zie een combinatie.....smeer je nighthawk in met pindakaas en likken maar !


Hmmm, is dit weer zo'n Belgisch ideetje :-d ?


----------



## merl

vandaag de bfs


----------



## Iwan

Vandaag draag ik mijn Omega Sea Master Planet Ocean 45,5mm


----------



## Dixit

Korte mouwen. Deze.








Zoals de oude reclame schreef: "Waarom hebben piloten korte mouwen ? Dan zie je hun horloge."
En neen, ik ben geen piloot en dit is geen Breitling, maar het is wel een pilotenhorloge.


----------



## MHe225

Nog steeds deze:









Foto is gemaakt op Paaszondag in het park Washington on the Brazos (a.k.a. Birthplace of Texas); de blauwe bloemen zijn Bluebonnets, State flower of Texas en de oranje-rode bloemen worden Indian Paintbrush genoemd.


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Nog steeds deze:
> 
> View attachment 1470152
> 
> 
> Foto is gemaakt op Paaszondag in het park Washington on the Brazos (a.k.a. Birthplace of Texas); de blauwe bloemen zijn Bluebonnets, State flower of Texas en de oranje-rode bloemen worden Indian Paintbrush genoemd.


Mooi en ook een mooie bloem:










Hier mijn nieuwe Bifora Unima Chronometer. Helaas nog geen foto's want net pas binnen. Zit een als uurwerk een,...


----------



## 104RS

De afgelopen 4/5 dagen druk bezig geweest met schilderen/verhuizen en alles wat daar bij komt kijken. 
Deze "afgeragde" Komandirskie heeft me hierin bijgestaan:










Gezien het zware werk achter de rug is heb ik inmiddels net zoals Ron de Speedy weer om de pols, mijn enige horloge die ik op staal draag:


----------



## Bidle

Kon het niet laten en net toch maar even snel foto's gemaakt! 


Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Kon het niet laten en net toch maar even snel foto's gemaakt!


Gelukkig maar .... Mooi hoor |>


----------



## Iwan

Vandaag weer mijn radio controlled Bering.
Misschien dat het vandaag matten wordt op m'n werk, dus geen Omega om mijn pols!


----------



## Inca Bloc

De Seiko SSC had ik al lang niet meer om, nu op Fleurus bandje gezet ipv op Nato band:


----------



## Skyfire

Zo, morgen weer gewoon op leer.


----------



## Bidle

Zoals al ergens vermeld vandaag de dag geëindigd met de Doxa 1200t


Doxa 1200T 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Gisteren deze









vandaag deze


----------



## systech




----------



## JohnGo

Rodania Multi-calendar quartz 2007


----------



## barry72

Shanghai handwinder Peace









Sea-Gull AT homage


----------



## merl

gisteren de Junghans, vandaag deze


----------



## JohnGo

merl said:


> gisteren de Junghans, vandaag deze


Wow Merl, mooie Seiko deze! Ik heb nog een klein vraagje. Het boek dat onder de horloge ligt, is dat die Seiko History uitgave die enkel in het Japans te verkrijgen is?
Is deze gids nog leverbaar via één of andere weg?

Grtz,

John


----------



## Martin18

Nederland kan ook mooi zijn


----------



## merl

JohnGo said:


> Wow Merl, mooie Seiko deze! Ik heb nog een klein vraagje. Het boek dat onder de horloge ligt, is dat die Seiko History uitgave die enkel in het Japans te verkrijgen is?
> Is deze gids nog leverbaar via één of andere weg?
> 
> Grtz,
> 
> John


Dank! Het is er eentje uit de domestic museum series en ze zijn nog verkrijgbaar in Japan.
Via Amazon:
Amazon.co.jp:

Via auctions Yahoo:
http://auctions.search.yahoo.co.jp/...A%CF%D3%BB%FE%B7%D7&tab_ex=commerce&ei=euc-jp

Je kunt voor auctions Yahoo bv gebruik maken van een broker. Zelf heb ik goede ervaringen met buyee.jp


----------



## Inca Bloc

De G-7710 met een zwaar hart omgewisseld op de 1997 Swatch autoquarz. Ik MOET hem van tijd tot tijd dragen omdat ik bang heb dat de energy-unit gaat beginnen te lekken, en dan kan ik hem wegsmijten.....Na 5 minuten liep ie al lekker, de datum heb ik al op 31 gezet, zodat ik morgen niet hoef te prutsen met de datum. telkens ik hem aandoe (is de derde keer nu) ben ik volledig paranoide dat ik er een kras(je) op maak....ach ja, WIS-zorgen.....


----------



## Martin18

Inca Bloc said:


> De G-7710 met een zwaar hart omgewisseld op de 1997 Swatch autoquarz. Ik MOET hem van tijd tot tijd dragen omdat ik bang heb dat de energy-unit gaat beginnen te lekken, en dan kan ik hem wegsmijten.....Na 5 minuten liep ie al lekker, de datum heb ik al op 31 gezet, zodat ik morgen niet hoef te prutsen met de datum. telkens ik hem aandoe (is de derde keer nu) ben ik volledig paranoide dat ik er een kras(je) op maak....ach ja, WIS-zorgen.....
> View attachment 1476761


Erg mooi horloge. 
Normaal ben ik niet van de open dials omdat het er dan direct zo druk uitziet, maar deze houdt het precies netjes.

Bedankt voor het delen!


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Vandaag de Vostok Europe Gaz 14 Limousine aan de pols.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin18 said:


> Erg mooi horloge.
> Normaal ben ik niet van de open dials omdat het er dan direct zo druk uitziet, maar deze houdt het precies netjes.
> 
> Bedankt voor het delen!


 Dank je. Het is IMHO een interessant stukje techniek, Vergelijkbaar met de Kinetic's van Seiko. Het is een automatisch uurwerk wat ipv in een veer de opgewekte energie in een "energy-unit" opslaat. Ik koop wel eens een speciale Swatch die ik dan ongeopend bewaar, echter deze MOET af en toe om de pols, om eerder genoemde reden. Ik heb de Sistem 51 ook in de 4 kleuren(box-set), Nog 3 Folon-Swatches(box-set), de Platina-Swatch(box-set) en de 1996 Scuba 200 "Smiley" Atlanta Olympic's.


----------



## Inca Bloc

mijn nieuwe Casio Edifice

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9295 met Tapatalk


----------



## Martin_B

paar daagjes weggeweest met de kinderen. Dus het standaard vakantiehorloge om:


Nu weer op kantoor met de WUS ST5:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I




----------



## louis111

Mijn Bulova Accutron automaat


----------



## Martin18

Inca Bloc said:


> Dank je. Het is IMHO een interessant stukje techniek, Vergelijkbaar met de Kinetic's van Seiko. Het is een automatisch uurwerk wat ipv in een veer de opgewekte energie in een "energy-unit" opslaat. Ik koop wel eens een speciale Swatch die ik dan ongeopend bewaar, echter deze MOET af en toe om de pols, om eerder genoemde reden. Ik heb de Sistem 51 ook in de 4 kleuren(box-set), Nog 3 Folon-Swatches(box-set), de Platina-Swatch(box-set) en de 1996 Scuba 200 "Smiley" Atlanta Olympic's.


Wat leuk, ik wist helemaal niet dat dit bestond. 
Ik vraag me af hoe dit precies werkt, even googelen maar.

Misschien moet ik toch ook maar eens gaan kijken naar een Swatch, is natuurlijk een merk met een grote historie.


----------



## Dixit

Inca Bloc said:


> De G-7710 met een zwaar hart omgewisseld op de 1997 Swatch autoquarz. Ik MOET hem van tijd tot tijd dragen omdat ik bang heb dat de energy-unit gaat beginnen te lekken, en dan kan ik hem wegsmijten.....Na 5 minuten liep ie al lekker, de datum heb ik al op 31 gezet, zodat ik morgen niet hoef te prutsen met de datum. telkens ik hem aandoe (is de derde keer nu) ben ik volledig paranoide dat ik er een kras(je) op maak....ach ja, WIS-zorgen.....


is die ,energy unit' een chemische cel dan ? Ik dacht, dat het gewoon een condensatortje zou zijn, zonder electrolyt.
wel, dan is mijn Kinetic nu dus dood... reeds 10 jaar niet meer gedragen.


----------



## MHe225

Martin18 said:


> Nederland kan ook mooi zijn


Helemaal mee eens - nu moet je wel nog even melden waar dit (precies) is; komt bekend voor en zoals wij vastgesteld hebben komen wij uit dezelfde regio.

Voor mij vandaag (en al een paar dagen):


----------



## Martin18

MHe225 said:


> Helemaal mee eens - nu moet je wel nog even melden waar dit (precies) is; komt bekend voor en zoals wij vastgesteld hebben komen wij uit dezelfde regio.


Natuurlijk Ron, ik hoop dat u nog enigszins herinnert hoe de plaatsen hier heten.










Langs het kanaal bij de N9, en dan aan de rustige kant bij Koedijk in de buurt (de rode pijl op de foto).

Overigens vraag ik mij af vanwaar onze conversatie is gestopt, ik genoot hier altijd erg van.

Over hoe mooi Nederland is, ik vind dit altijd een erg mooi gezicht. Mocht u dit niet herkennen, dan raad in u aan om een keer met de trein naar Amsterdam te gaan.










Groeten Martijn.


----------



## Inca Bloc

mijn nieuwe Edifice :


----------



## 104RS

MHe225 said:


> Helemaal mee eens - nu moet je wel nog even melden waar dit (precies) is; komt bekend voor en zoals wij vastgesteld hebben komen wij uit dezelfde regio.
> 
> Voor mij vandaag (en al een paar dagen):
> 
> View attachment 1478367


Dit is in mijn ogen toch wel een van de fraaiste horloges van Chinese makelaardij |>
Enkel de kroon doet voor mij persoonlijk wat afbreuk aan het geheel, wat voor mij ook de voornaamste reden is dat ik hem tot nu toe nog nooit écht serieus overwogen heb. Verder is het een prachtig horloge.


----------



## joins

Nieuwe kleine Indiër. Hmt Janata. Toch een tijd naar dit exacte model lopen zoeken.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> is die ,energy unit' een chemische cel dan ? Ik dacht, dat het gewoon een condensatortje zou zijn, zonder electrolyt.
> wel, dan is mijn Kinetic nu dus dood... reeds 10 jaar niet meer gedragen.


 geen flauw idee, ik doe het gewoon om lekken te voorkomen....


----------



## om-4




----------



## 104RS

om-4 said:


>


Mooi ding is het geworden! Ik ontdekte het topic helaas net als bij het dual-crown project pas ruim nadat alle exemplaren al gereserveerd waren. Wellicht dat er binnenkort een in de Sales Corner langskomt en ik er zo alsnog een kan bemachtigen. Ik ben benieuwd naar een wristshot!


----------



## Skv

Mijn nieuwe Connie is terug van de service! Nog een goede discussie over het bandje gehad vandaag. Mijn broertje vindt het lijken op rattenleer en roept dat hij op een struis moet. Dat lijkt mij dan weer niets.  Het is overigens hagedissenleer, bandje van Hirsch.


----------



## 104RS

Zeemeeuw AT-kopie ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Martin18 said:


> Natuurlijk Ron, ik hoop dat u nog enigszins herinnert hoe de plaatsen hier heten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Langs het kanaal bij de N9, en dan aan de rustige kant bij Koedijk in de buurt (de rode pijl op de foto). Overigens vraag ik mij af vanwaar onze conversatie is gestopt, ik genoot hier altijd erg van*
> Over hoe mooi Nederland is, ik vind dit altijd een erg mooi gezicht. Mocht u dit niet herkennen, dan raad in u aan om een keer met de trein naar Amsterdam te gaan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten Martijn.


Dat dacht ik dus; dingen zijn in de loop der jaren flink veranderd, maar ik ben daar voldoende vaak langs gekomen: heel vaak op de fiets, ook vaak op de motorfiets (richting Westfriesche zeedijk) en zelfs hardlopend ("rondje Schoorl"). Blijf dat een leuke omgeving vinden.En Amsterdam .... we proberen altijd als we samen (en wat langer) in NL zijn 'n dagje A'dam te doen en dan gaan we altijd met de trein. Dit beeld is ons bepaald niet vreemd - Anneke zag het elke dag gedurende haar studie; ikzelf alleen als het weer te slecht was om met de motor naar Amsterdam te rijden.Beurs van Berlage, heb ik ook wel goede herinneringen aan: ik weet het exacte jaar niet meer, maar midden '90's werd "Dansen in de Beurs" georganiseerd. Dan werd de hele beurs van een parketvloer voorzien en kwamen dansorkesten en big-bands spelen. En dan voetjes van de vloer |> Vooral voor mij vermoeiend want mijn vrienden dansten niet (konden niet dansen) maar hun vrouwen wel, dus ik kwam nooit aan zitten toe. Halve marathon is minder vermoeiend (LOL).

* check your in-box for new PM


----------



## merl

vandaag deze britse rus


----------



## Martin18

MHe225 said:


> Dat dacht ik dus; dingen zijn in de loop der jaren flink veranderd, maar ik ben daar voldoende vaak langs gekomen: heel vaak op de fiets, ook ....... Halve marathon is minder vermoeiend (LOL).
> 
> * check your in-box for new PM


Ik zal mijn antwoord via de PM sturen, ik denk niet dat men hier zit te wachten op mijn verhalen over Schoorl en omstreken.


----------



## 104RS

Hier ook weer een Rus:


----------



## Inca Bloc

BJWAF


----------



## Iwan

Over twee minuten komt m'n trein


----------



## Inca Bloc

al een tijdje niet meer gedragen, dus bij deze, Tissot visodate op Rheins & fils perforato band:


----------



## Martin_B

Mijn Enicar'tje:


----------



## Zarath

Voor de grap maar eens het bandje van de Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic erop gezet. Kan prima, dacht ik zo.


----------



## barry72

Sinn 556i gisteren en vandaag


----------



## Dixit

Veel gefietst de afgelopen dagen en dus wat met een stalen band gedragen. Dan is er keuze tussen Amphibia en Amphibia.

















Morgen is het weer nat en koud en niets te fietsen, dus dan gaan we weer formeel.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Skeleton on blue sharkskin :


----------



## Martin_B

Nog een keer de Enicar. Ik moet wat foto's van opstellingen maken vandaag, en hoop tussendoor nog een statieportretje te kunnen maken.
Dus met een beetje geluk later een -edit- met de foto ;-)

En ja, hier is de edit


----------



## Inca Bloc

Altijd handig als je in de bouw werkt, dag, datum, week, goedkoop én onverwoestbaar!
De G-7710 :


----------



## merl

Een pulsations om mijn hartslag in de gaten te houden


----------



## Staudt




----------



## Bidle

Staudt said:


>


Welkom hier, wellicht leuk om je ook even voor te stellen. 
Horloge ziet er leuk uit. Vind het een leuke rustige plaat, maar wel met een erg slordige fout,.......

Hier vandaag deze Vostok te leen.


Vostok amphibia 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Staudt

Bidle said:


> Welkom hier, wellicht leuk om je ook even voor te stellen.
> Horloge ziet er leuk uit. Vind het een leuke rustige plaat, maar wel met een erg slordige fout


Haha, heel goed gezien. Aangezien ik vermoed dat je de 30 bedoeld. De wijzerplaat van dit horloge is de allereerste en mijn eigen horloge. De wijzerplaatfabriek heeft het verkeerde bestand gebruikt... Maar, alle andere wijzerplaten hebben de juiste bedrukking. Zoals je kunt zien op de foto met de NATO. ;-)

Ik zal mij binnenkort voorstellen!


----------



## Staudt




----------



## Bidle

Staudt said:


>


Dat ziet er idd een stuk logischer uit! ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Uit pure verveling al op Dievas Zulu gezet....

















...want vandaag brengt de postbode de kamelenvellenband, en dan zit ie er sneller op


----------



## barry72

Staudt said:


>


Dus als ik het goed begrijp ben jij 22 en heb je een eigen horlogemerk? chapeau !|>


----------



## Staudt

barry72 said:


> Dus als ik het goed begrijp ben jij 22 en heb je een eigen horlogemerk? chapeau !|>


Dat klopt wel zo'n beetje ja... ;-)

Vandaag deze jongen het daglicht eens laten zien!


----------



## boeing767

Staudt said:


> ;-)
> 
> Ik zal mij binnenkort voorstellen!


En jij denkt dat wij WUSer daar op gaan wachten :-d

Dan gaan we zoeken natuurlijk :-!
Staudt Twenthe Watches - Over Staudt

Erg leuk trouwens!


----------



## Martin_B

Deze:


----------



## 104RS

Dankzij merl voor de tip, vandaag deze Poljot Alarm:


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Dankzij merl voor de tip, vandaag deze Poljot Alarm:


Graag gedaan. Ziet er goed uit!


----------



## merl

Mijn discus









burger


----------



## T_I

De week in foto's:










t/m




























De laatste heeft helaas haast, al lijkt dat nieuw. (de eerste dagen liep ie prima)


----------



## joins

Junghans max bill. 
Prettig weekend allemaal


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Inca Bloc

Aangezien de kamelenvellenstrip nog niet is aangekomen, heb ik hem maar om de Dievas Zulu gedaan :








Om dààrna van de éérste zonnestraaltjes te genieten......








...om dan onkruid te trekken de rest van de dag.








Zo ziet een gemotiveerde Inca Bloc er dus uit :








grtzzzzz


----------



## merl

Vandaag een niet Seiko dagje ;-) met deze 2


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Vandaag een niet Seiko dagje ;-) met deze 2


Toch best "knap" hoeveel tijd je andere horloges draagt dan die JH, ik zou persoonlijk in jouw geval waarschijnlijk bijna niks anders meer dragen ;-)


----------



## 104RS




----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Toch best "knap" hoeveel tijd je andere horloges draagt dan die JH, ik zou persoonlijk in jouw geval waarschijnlijk bijna niks anders meer dragen ;-)


Poeh, met alleen een Junghans om zou ik me wel een beetje ongemakkelijk voelen ;-)

Ze hebben eigenlijk allemaal wel wat voor mij dus ik varrieer graag. Voor mijn werk heb ik meestal de Junghans of Nomos om. In het weekend en de avonden meestal iets anders.


----------



## Staudt

Twee Nederlandse horloges naast elkaar!


----------



## Martin18

Staudt said:


> Twee Nederlandse horloges naast elkaar!


Prachtige horloges!

Welk merk is de bovenste?


----------



## Staudt

Martin18 said:


> Prachtige horloges!
> 
> Welk merk is de bovenste?


Een Van Den Berg!


----------



## Martin18

Staudt said:


> Een Van Den Berg!


Dank u!

Overigens nog een vraag: Het onderste horloge is ook erg mooi, is dit van uw eigen merk? Bent u horloge maker?

Groeten Martijn.


----------



## Inca Bloc

PLA army diver, echt een fijn klokje. Zeker voor zijn 87€....Wel de "blikken" band er af gegooid ten faveure van een Fleurus kameel....















*update*
Is al een keer of vier veranderd ondertussen...... 'T is zondag he......


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## vanhessche

Vorige maand toen ik wisselde had ik deze af gedaan en was hij daarna stil gevallen met de datum op 10.
Omdat er geen quickset datum op zit gisteren van de gelegenheid gebruikt gemaakt om hem terug om te doen 

DSC_0076_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## barry72

Seagull AT & WUS ST5 dit weekend:


----------



## Martin18

Bezoekje gebracht aan 'Watch 2014' in Amsterdam.










Niet een erg speciaal horloge, maar deze stond het beste bij mijn blauwe kostuum.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Iemand zin om dit mooie Chineesje te adopteren? PB'tje dan....


----------



## MHe225

We blijven in China - na 10 dagen met een van mijn dunste horloges (Beijing Beihai) om de pols, nu dan een van de dikste (2011 WUS Moonphase):









Het is een oude foto maar eerder vandaag schreef ik ook met de getoonde Waterman en zal dat morgen en overmorgen en .... ook weer doen. Het weekend zit er weer bijna op; werk ze, allemaal.


----------



## Staudt

Martin18 said:


> Dank u!
> 
> Overigens nog een vraag: Het onderste horloge is ook erg mooi, is dit van uw eigen merk? Bent u horloge maker?
> 
> Groeten Martijn.


Hoi Martijn!
Het onderste horloge is inderdaad van mijn nieuwe en opstartende horlogemerk. De Nederlandse website zal deze week online gaan: www.Staudtwatches.com. Je kunt ook op de FB-pagina kijken voor meer informatie en foto's.


----------



## Martin18

Staudt said:


> Hoi Martijn!
> Het onderste horloge is inderdaad van mijn nieuwe en opstartende horlogemerk. De Nederlandse website zal deze week online gaan: www.Staudtwatches.com. Je kunt ook op de FB-pagina kijken voor meer informatie en foto's.


Op de foto's op uw website ziet het horloge er prachtig uit.

Wanneer dit horloge in de verkoop komt zou ik graag wat meer informatie hierover krijgen, ik ben namelijk al een tijdje opzoek naar een type horloge als deze. En het feit dat het van Nederlandse makelij is maakt het natuurlijk extra leuk.


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> Iemand zin om dit mooie Chineesje te adopteren?


Nu al uitgekeken op het Chineesje?

Gisteren










Vandaag:


----------



## barry72

Staudt said:


> Hoi Martijn!
> Het onderste horloge is inderdaad van mijn nieuwe en opstartende horlogemerk. De Nederlandse website zal deze week online gaan: www.Staudtwatches.com. Je kunt ook op de FB-pagina kijken voor meer informatie en foto's.


Ik heb een zwak voor manuele klassieke horloges met een blauwe wijzerplaat, maar Twenthe is helaas een showstopper voor mij. Bieden jullie ook custom mogelijkheden?


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Nu al uitgekeken op het Chineesje?


het is té klassiek voor een rocker zoals ik......


----------



## Staudt




----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> het is té klassiek voor een rocker zoals ik......


 (En ik vind 'm te modern met dat skeleton design)


----------



## Martin_B

BeiHai voor mai ;-)


----------



## Martin18

Dit horloge gevonden op zolder, nog nooit van Dutch design gehoord, maar bij deze, het eerste horloge van (deels) Nederlandse makelij in mijn collectie.


----------



## Inca Bloc

erg handig uurwerk op een drukke dag als deze, de multi-alarmen zorgen dat je bij de les blijft, en de uitgebreide kalender daar maak je zo de planning mee hier op de werf.


----------



## T_I




----------



## Peerke

Vandaag deze vintage


----------



## 104RS

Peerke said:


> Vandaag deze vintage


Gaaf! Een Nederlandse dag-aanduiding zie ook je niet vaak op dergelijke horloges |>


----------



## barry72

Dit is de laatste keer voordat ik hem op Ebay zet, ik heb besloten dat ik voldoende zwarte wijzerplaten heb en graag plaats maak voor iets anders...


----------



## Martin_B

niet erg orgineel, maar vandaag alweer de 1601:


----------



## Skv




----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Inca Bloc

Casio met fleurus Chameau -band


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> niet erg orgineel, maar vandaag alweer de 1601:


 ik heb me ook zo een struisvogel besteld, maar een blauwe, na het weekend zie je wel wààrom ;-)


----------



## Skv

Martin_B said:


> niet erg orgineel, maar vandaag alweer de 1601:


Prachtig. Hoe groot is deze klok?


----------



## EricSW

104RS said:


>


Mooi! Welk model is dat?


----------



## Martin_B

Jelle86 said:


> Prachtig. Hoe groot is deze klok?


Dank je,
Hij is 36mm zonder kroon. Door de redelijk lange lugs is hij ook prima te dragen door de grotere medemens 

Groeten,

Martin (een paar mm van de 2m verwijderd ;-))


----------



## 104RS

EricSW said:


> Mooi! Welk model is dat?


Dank je, naar mijn weten is het een Poljot "Sturmanski", hij is gemaakt tussen '83 en '87.

Op die foto komt het horloge niet helemaal goed over zie ik nu, deze foto geeft een iets beter beeld:









Voorzien van een Poljot 3133:


----------



## Bidle

JohnGo said:


>


Ik doe mee met de schelpjes. ;-)

Rolex Daytona 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

Casio


----------



## Martin18

Opa's oude Seamaster vandaag


----------



## merl




----------



## JohnGo




----------



## EricSW




----------



## T_I




----------



## Martin18

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag deze Seagull:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Net bijna dit hele topic doorgekeken opzoek naar nieuwe horloges.
Zou iemand mij kunnen vertellen hoe deze Sea-Gull heet?

Bij voorbaat dank!


----------



## Martin_B

Deze seagull is een model uit de jaren '80. Waarschijnlijk alleen nog op TaoBao te vinden, of met veel geluk op eBay 
Oorspronkelijk hoort hij op een two-tone band









Dit horloge heeft mij overtuigd dat ik gewoon een datejust moest kopen


----------



## Martin18

Martin_B said:


> Deze seagull is een model uit de jaren '80. Waarschijnlijk alleen nog op TaoBao te vinden, of met veel geluk op eBay
> Oorspronkelijk hoort hij op een two-tone band
> 
> Dit horloge heeft mij overtuigd dat ik gewoon een datejust moest kopen


Bedankt voor de informatie. Met TaoBao heb ik slechte ervaringen, dus daar zal ik hem zeker niet van kopen.

Overigens zag ik ook dat u een Steel Bagelsport heeft die hier ook op lijkt, is dit merk aan te raden? Of is het echt troep?

(Uw Datejust is trouwens prachtig, maar ik denk dat ik nu een open deur intrap


----------



## merl




----------



## Inca Bloc

lang geleden dat ik deze nog aanhad, dusss....


----------



## EricSW

ˆˆˆˆˆˆˆˆˆ
Dezelfde maar dan (helemaal) anders:


----------



## Martin_B

Martin18 said:


> Bedankt voor de informatie. Met TaoBao heb ik slechte ervaringen, dus daar zal ik hem zeker niet van kopen.
> 
> Overigens zag ik ook dat u een Steel Bagelsport heeft die hier ook op lijkt, is dit merk aan te raden? Of is het echt troep?
> 
> (Uw Datejust is trouwens prachtig, maar ik denk dat ik nu een open deur intrap


De Bagelsport is leuk, maar ook niet meer waard dan wat je betaalt, dus max 2 tientjes 
Als je hem af en toe is om doet voor de leuk, prima, maar ik zou hem niet aanraden. De meeste mensen zouden zeggen dat je dan beter een Seiko 5 zou kunnen kopen, maar dat vind ik niet.
Ik heb namelijk helemaal niets met Seiko. Heel vaak naar 5jes gekekn, maar vond ze of te klein, of te dik, of iets anders mis. Ik heb ook een SKX009 gehad, maar dat was echt een van de weinige horloges waarvan ik meteen dacht, 'die kan zo de verkoop weer in'. Ik droeg hem alleen bij zwemmen, maar heb nu een Alpha die me veel beter bevalt.

Als je toch een datejust model wil voor een lage prijs, zou ik deze Alpha nemen: Alpha Watch
Daarnaast, de DJ is volgens mij het meest gekopieerde horloge ooit, nog meer dan de Sub, dus je zal van tientallen merken versies kunnen vinden.









Ohja, en zeg maar gewoon 'je/jij' hoor. Anders voel ik me nóg ouder ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Skv

Martin_B said:


> Dank je,
> Hij is 36mm zonder kroon. Door de redelijk lange lugs is hij ook prima te dragen door de grotere medemens
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin (een paar mm van de 2m verwijderd ;-))


Pfoe. Op de longlist gezet!


----------



## JohnGo

Deze vandaag:


----------



## Inca Bloc

JohnGo said:


> Deze vandaag:


Citrofiel én horlogeliefhebber? Top! :-!


----------



## Martin18

Martin_B said:


> De Bagelsport is leuk, maar ook niet meer waard dan wat je betaalt, dus max 2 tientjes
> Als je hem af en toe is om doet voor de leuk, prima, maar ik zou hem niet aanraden. De meeste mensen zouden zeggen dat je dan beter een Seiko 5 zou kunnen kopen, maar dat vind ik niet.
> Ik heb namelijk helemaal niets met Seiko. Heel vaak naar 5jes gekekn, maar vond ze of te klein, of te dik, of iets anders mis. Ik heb ook een SKX009 gehad, maar dat was echt een van de weinige horloges waarvan ik meteen dacht, 'die kan zo de verkoop weer in'. Ik droeg hem alleen bij zwemmen, maar heb nu een Alpha die me veel beter bevalt.
> 
> Als je toch een datejust model wil voor een lage prijs, zou ik deze Alpha nemen: Alpha Watch
> Daarnaast, de DJ is volgens mij het meest gekopieerde horloge ooit, nog meer dan de Sub, dus je zal van tientallen merken versies kunnen vinden.
> 
> Ohja, en zeg maar gewoon 'je/jij' hoor. Anders voel ik me nóg ouder ;-)
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Ik heb nog nooit een dergelijk semi-sport horloge in mijn bezit gehad, dus ik wil vooral een keertje uitproberen of het iets voor mij is.

Die Seiko heb ik al veel vaker gezien, maar ik vind het zo jammer dat ze hier een dag-window bij hebben geplaatst, het verpest het klassieke uiterlijk naar mijn mening.

Ik zal zeker een kijkje nemen naar die Alpha, hij ziet er tenminste goed uit. Jammer dat het uit China komt en dat ik waarschijnlijk weer een maand moet wachten (zit ook al 3 weken te wachten op mijn horloge van Bushijie).

Overigens, bedoel je met: "_Ik droeg hem alleen bij zwemmen, maar heb nu een Alpha die me veel beter bevalt", _dat je zwemt met de Alpha? Ik wist niet dat deze zwemproof waren?

On topic:

Deze vandaag, heb er een bruin leren band omheen gedaan in afwachting van mijn Panatime strap.


----------



## Martin_B

Martin18 said:


> Overigens, bedoel je met: "_Ik droeg hem alleen bij zwemmen, maar heb nu een Alpha die me veel beter bevalt", _dat je zwemt met de Alpha? Ik wist niet dat deze zwemproof waren?


Jep, deze alpha was getest tot 10 ATM, en is al heel veel in het water geweest, zelfs met een duiker mee (die het niet geloofde ) tot 30 meter onder water.
Dit chineesje is dus dieper geweest dan ik gok 99% van de Rolex DeepSea's :-d


----------



## T_I




----------



## Staudt

Op één been kun je niet staan!










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Inca Bloc

sunshine = solartime!


----------



## Dixit

Een Rus vandaag. Met rekenliniaal.


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag mijn Sherpa terug van de horlogemaker die de minuutpijp strakker gemaakt heeft. Het horloge liep, maar nam de wijzers niet mee. Komt vrij veel voor bij allerlei horloges. Tenminste ik heb er ook een aantal met dit euvel.
Nu weer helemaal happy met deze Enicar


----------



## JohnGo

Peerke said:


> Vandaag mijn Sherpa terug van de horlogemaker die de minuutpijp strakker gemaakt heeft. Het horloge liep, maar nam de wijzers niet mee. Komt vrij veel voor bij allerlei horloges. Tenminste ik heb er ook een aantal met dit euvel.
> Nu weer helemaal happy met deze Enicar


Leuk dat je Enicar weer lekker loopt! Mooi horloge btw...


----------



## MHe225

Voor mij weer eens een 3 horloges dag, dus de stamgasten weten wat dat betekent:


De dag begonnen met de 2011 WUS CMW Moonphase die ik al ruim 'n week om heb (het blijft een mooi horloge / geslaagd project en dat alles voor een prijs die helemaal lachen is)
Ging motor rijden met vrienden / kennissen, dus m'n Seiko maar omgegespt. Dat is gewoon een buitengewoon solide en betrouwbaar horloge, hoewel hij over de jaren wat vlotter is gaan lopen (vreemd genoeg). Heb niet de moeite genomen om de datum juist te zetten - zie ik toch niet op de motor plus weinig relevant. Het is zaterdag, het weer is fantastisch en ik tuf op m'n stoomfiets.
Daarna 'n nieuw oud horloge omgedaan; deze Minerva is van de week binnen gekomen, heeft eerst een aantal dagen braaf op het dressoir liggen tikken (loopt ook buitengewoon goed) en mag nu dan eventjes om. Moet alleen nog verzinnen wat voor 'n bandje ik hier op ga zetten.
Foto dan maar - als iedereen alleen maar zou beschrijven welk horloge aan de pols zit ......









Ik heb ook foto's voor de laatste aanwinst draad gemaakt, maar weet nog niet of ik deze ga plaatsen of niet. Foto's zijn buiten in de volle zon gemaakt - heel veel en erg hard licht, met als gevolg dat het horloge veel slechter oogt dan het is. Ik ben eigenlijk wel heel erg blij en tevreden met dit horloge en vind dat het prima uitziet.


----------



## Martin18

MHe225 said:


> Voor mij weer eens een 3 horloges dag, dus de stamgasten weten wat dat betekent:
> 
> 
> De dag begonnen met de 2011 WUS CMW Moonphase die ik al ruim 'n week om heb (het blijft een mooi horloge / geslaagd project en dat alles voor een prijs die helemaal lachen is)


Elke keer als ik dat horloge zie vind ik het jammer dat ik toen nog niet actief was op WUS


----------



## T_I

Vandaag een klusdag dus...










Dat ie niet al te correct loopt, variërend van 1-5 min te snel per uur, binnenkort maar eens op jacht naar een Seiko 5.


----------



## Iwan

Vandaag lekker vrij, dus mijn Planet Ocean aangedaan.


----------



## JohnGo

Omdat het maandag is... Loy's Reverse 6309-7040


----------



## Martin_B

De blauwe vandaag:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Martin18 said:


> Deze vandaag, heb er een bruin leren band omheen gedaan in afwachting van mijn Panatime strap.


Mooiiiii!!!!


----------



## T_I




----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## Bidle

Al een paar dagen de IWC Ingenieur. Blijft een leuk horloge, maar wordt vandaag of morgen weer ingewisseld.

IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin18

Bidle said:


> Al een paar dagen de IWC Ingenieur. Blijft een leuk horloge, maar wordt vandaag of morgen weer ingewisseld.


Jammer dat je zo'n mooi horloge inruilt.
Behalve als er iets nog mooiers voor terug komt....


----------



## vanhessche

DSC_1438_B&W by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Vandaag m'n Vostok Europe rondleiden in Brugge (België)


----------



## T_I

Omdat het vandaag zonnig is...


----------



## Inca Bloc

1997 autoquarz


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de Enicar:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Martin, ik moet toch eens bij jou of Bidle in de leer om ook zulke mooie foto's te maken. Helemaal top.

Voor mij nog steeds de Minerva:


----------



## Inca Bloc

G-7710


----------



## Bidle

Martin18 said:


> Jammer dat je zo'n mooi horloge inruilt.
> Behalve als er iets nog mooiers voor terug komt....


Wisselen als in ander horloge pakken. Ik verkoop bijna nooit een horloge.


----------



## T_I




----------



## merl




----------



## Bidle

Hier de wissel:

Minerva Pythagore 2000 RG 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Martin, ik moet toch eens bij jou of Bidle in de leer om ook zulke mooie foto's te maken. Helemaal top.


Dank je Ron :-!

Vooral veel oefenen, het heeft bij mij wel een paar jaar prutsen gekost, en elke keer wordt het iets beter. 
Vandaag de Celadon:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## T_I




----------



## JohnGo

Laatste dag, want dit horloge gaat in de verkoop wegens 'no wrist-time' en om de nieuwe collectie aankopen te bekostigen...










Grtz


----------



## Inca Bloc

edifice


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag nog eens de Anstead Oceanis om de pols.


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Martin18

Goedkoopste horloge van mijn collectie (heeft me nog minder dan glas cola bij menig restaurant gekost).

Doet het na een maand nog steeds goed, verbazingwekkend wat je voor zo weinig geld kan kopen.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Vandaag eens iets anders dan anders aan de pols.



















Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## Inca Bloc

Opnieuw Edifice vandaag, maar deze keer op Fleurus Vachette-bandje, met stiksels in de zelfde kleur als de markeringen op de dial :


----------



## 104RS

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> Vandaag eens iets anders dan anders aan de pols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


Dat ziet er apart uit en vraagt om wat meer foto's en info ;-)


----------



## Skv

Mijn Geneve, blijft een geweldig mooi dingetje!


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag en morgen mocht ik deze om

Patek Nautilus 5711 36 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Staudt




----------



## Skv

Bidle said:


> Vandaag en morgen mocht ik deze om
> 
> Patek Nautilus 5711 36 by Bidle, on Flickr


..en hoe bevalt dat? Is het het geld waard?


----------



## Bidle

Staudt said:


>


Wanneer heb je een goede plaat en gaan de eerste over de toonbank? Blijf het een leuk initiatief vinden. |>



Jelle86 said:


> ..en hoe bevalt dat? Is het het geld waard?


Het is een icoon met een mooie geschiedenis en vind hem prachtig in zijn eenvoud en door het stiekem toch gecompliceerde ontwerp.


----------



## Staudt

Bedankt! De goede platen zijn er al hoor! De mijne is het horloge met de '30'. Een limited 

Op de FB-pagina van Staudt Twenthe Watches staan meer foto's en info over de vorderingen. Binnenkort komt er meer informatie, momenteel ben ik alles aan het voorbereiden. De officiële introductie van de Praeludium zal over ongeveer een maand zijn. Ik houd jullie op de hoogte!

Een van de nieuwe features is de eigen ontworpen en geproduceerde Titanium kast (42,5mm):


----------



## Bidle

Dat klinkt nog beter!!

Helaas doe ik niet aan FB en al die spannende 'sociale' media.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Helaas doe ik niet aan FB en al die spannende 'sociale' media.


Same here, dus ik mag hopen dat wij fossielen ook op de hoogte gehouden worden. Ik schreef het al eerder, ik heb zeker interesse in de STP - Staudt Twenthe Praeludium - en hoop niet enig nieuws en wellicht zelfs de boot te missen.

Terug naar het onderwerp van de draad: de Minerva heeft ruim een week gewerkt en ligt nu weer te rusten. Vandaag was voor mij een 2-horloges dag: ter gelegenheid van Memorial Day had onze HOA - Home Owners Organization - zeg maar VvE, Vereniging van Eigenaren, 'n 5K run / race georganiseerd. Dom genoeg in alle drukte vergeten vóór het weekend mijn Polar FT7 hardloop horloge / HRM mee naar huis te nemen, dus heb ik de Railmaster verwisseld voor de Seiko en na gedane arbeid weer terug geruild. Dan hebben Nato en Zulu bandjes toch wel een groot voordeel: even er af, in 'n sopje en morgen weer zo goed als nieuw.

Jullie weekend wordt nog langer dan het mijne, toch? Maak er wat van!









_Full Disclosure: afgelopen zaterdag was inderdaad de 24ste maar dit is geen verse foto ;-) _


----------



## Staudt

Ik houd jullie op de hoogte! www.StaudtWatches.com is al online, maar zonder content. Wordt binnenkort geüpload!

Vandaag deze voor mij: (oude foto)


----------



## Martin_B

BeiHai vandaag:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Skv

Staudt said:


> Ik houd jullie op de hoogte! www.StaudtWatches.com is al online, maar zonder content. Wordt binnenkort geüpload!
> 
> Vandaag deze voor mij: (oude foto)


Heerlijk, lekker clean design. Like!


----------



## T_I

Gisteren:










Vandaag:










Gevold door de bijna 2x zo zware


----------



## Bidle

Gewisseld naar de 105

Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## starman69

Vostok Amphibia
Hello van Brussel en Leuven


----------



## Bidle

Nog steeds:

Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

Een extra foto is geen overbodige luxe. ;-)


----------



## T_I

Weer


----------



## Martin_B

Dit hobby projectje ;-)



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Dees:


----------



## Staudt




----------



## T_I

Na 2 dagen Seiko werd de Orient jaloers. (stond stil)










Zo verder met de vloer uitgraven, dus dan weer de Seiko om.


----------



## Runaque




----------



## 104RS




----------



## Martin18




----------



## T_I

Familie bezoek, dus even showen...


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## Skv

starman69 said:


> View attachment 1507618
> 
> Vostok Amphibia
> Hello van Brussel en Leuven












Mijne zegt hoi terug!


----------



## merl




----------



## Staudt




----------



## Bidle

Zomerse dag en mocht een zomers horloge om:

Rolex Daytona wit 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Lekker genieten van een vrije dag met de Alpha om:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Edifice met Fleurus Vachette band :


----------



## 104RS




----------



## MHe225

Vooruit dan maar - laat mij bij het auto thema blijven:









Voor de goede orde, de Omega is van mij, de Porsche niet


----------



## JohnGo

Vanavond lekker gaan eten voor Caro en mijn 19-jarig samenzijn, deze uitgekozen...










Grtz


----------



## MHe225

JohnGo said:


> Vanavond lekker gaan eten voor Caro en mijn 19-jarig samenzijn, deze uitgekozen...Grtz


Gefeliciteerd |> Is het niet verbazingwekkend hoe snel de tijd gaat?
Ik zou de datum moeten kunnen onthouden: precies 15 jaar geleden dat wij ons "boterbriefje" ophaalden - daarvoor ruim 8 jaar "gehokt".
Zet dit alles maar tussen aanhalingstekens want ik weet echt niet of dit heden ten dage nog gangbare termen en uitdrukkingen zijn.

Vreemd genoeg -of juist niet- hechten wij meer belang aan de datum dat we zijn gaan samenwonen dan aan onze trouwdatum. En voor eerstgenoemde worden ook cadeaus gekocht, zoals voor ons 20 jarige jubileum:









Voordat jullie mij er van betichten dat dit allemaal te zeer bezijden het onderwerp is, bovenstaande foto laat tevens het horloge zien dat Anneke vandaag draagt ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## Staudt

Leuk, een XVI-clubje! Gisteren en vandaag:


----------



## T_I

Gisteren en vandaag 's ochtends:










's middags (klussen):


----------



## Bidle

Volgens het thuisfront mijn mooiste horloge,.....

Panerai Radiomir 292 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## louis111

Mijn oude Kinetic, die nog net zoveel lumen heeft als toen ik hem kocht in 1995


----------



## JohnGo

MHe225 said:


> Gefeliciteerd |> Is het niet verbazingwekkend hoe snel de tijd gaat?
> Ik zou de datum moeten kunnen onthouden: precies 15 jaar geleden dat wij ons "boterbriefje" ophaalden - daarvoor ruim 8 jaar "gehokt".
> Zet dit alles maar tussen aanhalingstekens want ik weet echt niet of dit heden ten dage nog gangbare termen en uitdrukkingen zijn.
> 
> Vreemd genoeg -of juist niet- hechten wij meer belang aan de datum dat we zijn gaan samenwonen dan aan onze trouwdatum. En voor eerstgenoemde worden ook cadeaus gekocht, zoals voor ons 20 jarige jubileum:
> 
> View attachment 1512451
> 
> 
> Voordat jullie mij er van betichten dat dit allemaal te zeer bezijden het onderwerp is, bovenstaande foto laat tevens het horloge zien dat Anneke vandaag draagt ;-)


Bedankt MHe. Wij 'hokken' al 19 jaar samen, dat boterbriefje doet ons niet zo veel... Nu met de aankoop van 'n ander huis en de daarbij gepaard gaande aktes nog even overwogen te trouwen maar we gaan op dat gebied alles laten zoals het is... 
Mooie IWC's btw...

Grtz

John


----------



## merl




----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Inca Bloc

zo meteen naar een vergadering in maatpak, dus ff van Rangeman naar Atlantic geswitcht :


----------



## Martin_B

Na een hemelvaartsweekend met vooral vrijetijdshorloges, vandaag de 1601 weer om:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Vandaag een hele dag de 5.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Nogmaals de Atlantic. Gisteren heb ik hem tot aan de stuit opgewonden, en toen heeft hij 12.5 uren gelopen, terwijl dat volgens de spec's van ETA toch 40 uren zouden moeten zijn. Ik wijt het voorlopig aan het "inlopen" van het mechaniek, het horloge heeft immers nog maar één keer polstijd gehad. Reden genoeg om bij wijze van test het horloge enkele dagen om te doen om dit op te volgen.....


----------



## EricSW




----------



## merl




----------



## T_I




----------



## Bidle

Inca Bloc said:


> Nogmaals de Atlantic. Gisteren heb ik hem tot aan de stuit opgewonden, en toen heeft hij 12.5 uren gelopen, terwijl dat volgens de spec's van ETA toch 40 uren zouden moeten zijn. Ik wijt het voorlopig aan het "inlopen" van het mechaniek, het horloge heeft immers nog maar één keer polstijd gehad. Reden genoeg om bij wijze van test het horloge enkele dagen om te doen om dit op te volgen.....


Inlopen gaat het hem niet worden,... verschil tussen 12 en 40 uur staat daar los van. Dus zou als ik jou was even in de mail klimmen.

Succes.

Hier deze lichte om:
Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## vanhessche

Bidle said:


> Inlopen gaat het hem niet worden,... verschil tussen 12 en 40 uur staat daar los van. Dus zou als ik jou even in e mail klimmen.
> 
> Succes.


Was ook mijn idee. 12 uur is echt veel te weinig.

Hier nog steeds dezelfde, ik moet dringend eens wat meer wisselen ...

DSC_1414_edit by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## 104RS

Gisteren:










Vandaag:


----------



## Martin18

Vandaag, onder het genot van een kopje thee, de laatste training van het Nederlands elftal bijgewoond voordat ze naar Brazilië vertrekken.



















Uiteraard met het meest nationalistische horloge uit mijn collectie om de pols.


----------



## Joeri35

Martin18 said:


> Vandaag, onder het genot van een kopje thee, de laatste training van het Nederlands elftal bijgewoond voordat ze naar Brazilië vertrekken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uiteraard met het meest nationalistische horloge uit mijn collectie om de pols.


Toch anders dan AZ kijken in het stadion 

Ik mijn 47mm clean Radiomir homage met zelf gemaakte band.


----------



## merl




----------



## boeing767

Soms, heel soms is het niet goed als je een keuze hebt. Na lang twijfelen besloten om mijn Seiko te gaan dragen, nu alleen nog beslissen welke NATO erop komt (gisteren een lading ontvangen)


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer de Seiko.









Toch eens een echt fotoshoot inplannen, incl macro foto's.

Sent while fighting boredom


----------



## Inca Bloc

vandaag ben ik even op strooptocht geweest in mijn kluis, en dat zorgde ervoor dat ik mijn Repco zijn éérste polstijd geef.....


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> vandaag ben ik even op strooptocht geweest in mijn kluis, en dat zorgde ervoor dat ik mijn Repco zijn éérste polstijd geef.....
> 
> View attachment 1515872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515873
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515874


Leuk ding Inca, ik ben wel benieuwd naar het uurwerk. Heb je daar ook een plaatje van?


----------



## Staudt

Krijg geen genoeg van mijn XVI!! Alhoewel het wel voelt als vreemdgaan, tegenover mij Praeludium. Daarom allebei maar wat aandacht:


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Leuk ding Inca, ik ben wel benieuwd naar het uurwerk. Heb je daar ook een plaatje van?


Helaas niet, en ik heb niet de juiste tools om hem te openen. Het openen moet via het glas gebeuren omdat dit een erg plat/dun horloge is...


----------



## 104RS

Eind jaren '60 chronograaf, geproduceerd door Nivada Grenchen onder een andere merknaam:


----------



## barry72

ST 5 eerder deze week op King's Cross


----------



## barry72

Nu ik toch bezig ben, deze ook direct even uit mijn camera gevist.

Junghans op Zondag










en Chr Ward had ik vanmiddag om...


















dus niet echt allemaal vandaag maar wat extra foto's hier kan geen kwaad volgens mij...


----------



## Inca Bloc

Wu-Yi :


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer een OR overleg dagje, dus mag de eenhander weer mee.


----------



## Martin_B

Veel te lang in de la gelegen:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl




----------



## Roelkalkboel




----------



## T_I

Sent while fighting boredom


----------



## Staudt

Geen treinen tussen Gouda en Woerden, dan maar met't bussie naar Twente! Vanochtend lekker MTB'en in een van de mooiste landgoederen van NL: Twickel in Delden.


----------



## Inca Bloc

een mooi, zonnig dagje, daar past de vrolijke scuba200 "smiley" bij...


----------



## merl

Ook hier een mooi zonnig dagje. Een mooie gelegenheid voor deze lichtgewicht.


----------



## Inca Bloc

middag = aflossing van de wacht


----------



## vanhessche

Gisteren sport-event met het werk, daarom deze eens omgedaan:


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag hier drie horloges om gehad,......

Eerst een oude Omega Tresor, die er spontaan mee op hield,.... net geserviced.....

Omega Trésor 1949 265 30T3PC 04 by Bidle, on Flickr

Vervolgens om me te troosten mijn favoriet Rolex Explorer II uit 2003 met pinholes.

Rolex Explorer II 08 by Bidle, on Flickr

Daarna even semi klussend verder gegaan met een Casio PRW-3000

Casio PRW3000 12.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Gisteren vanwege het klussen m'n zwaargewicht.










Om bij thuiskomst verwisseld te worden door de Orient.










Die vandaag ook weer om is.


----------



## merl




----------



## MHe225

Van links naar rechts gewisseld:









Ik geef de voorkeur aan leren bandjes boven metaal, maar met de huidige temperaturen ..... Overigens gisteren bijkans de hele dag mijn militaire Seiko - de stamgasten weten wat dat betekent ;-) 'n Uur of 6 op de motor in complete outfit bij temperaturen van meer dan 30C is toch wel warm .....
Voor jullie een lang weekend - geniet er van.


----------



## Dixit

We vieren vandaag, dat Onze Lieve Heer een vuurtje op de koppen van de apostelen stookte, maar deze nacht om 2h gooide Hij wat anders uit de lucht: golfballen. Gelukkig hebben onze dakkoepels het gehouden.
Vanmorgen zijn we met de kleine gaan fietsen en toen kwam er een zondvloed uit de hemel.
Gelukkig was ik op dit soort fratsen voorbereid: een duikershorloge met plastic glaasje.









In het kader van Vaderdag gisteren is mijn chequeboekje weer spontaan begonnen te kwispelen









en ik ben dus serieus op zoek naar een manier om dat op te lossen. Kanshebbers zijn de nieuwe Vostoks bij Meranom (tegenwoordig met neutrale grijze wijzerplaten). Een alternatief zou zijn om het nog verder naar het Oosten te zoeken en een duiker (Monster misschien ?) van Seiko te kopen. Ook die zijn bestendig tegen een Belgische zomer.


----------



## vanhessche

Vandaag deze op een Maratac Zulu:

DSC_0096_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Lekker een lang weekend weg geweest.
Vandaag inpakken en op weg naar de Vision en Robotics beurs. Ik heb deze om:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Mako "Pepsi"


----------



## vanhessche

Visodate vandaag:

DSC_0066_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## barry72

^ spelfoutje in het tijdschrift


----------



## barry72

Nieuwe stalen band voor een paar oude kornuiten


----------



## T_I




----------



## vanhessche

barry72 said:


> ^ spelfoutje in het tijdschrift


Nu je het zegt  nog nooit op gelet. Is de eerst 'Ace-List'.


----------



## Staudt




----------



## T_I

Sent while fighting boredom


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag zal het mijn vers aangekomen YesMan worden.


----------



## MisterHo

Mijn LACO met nwe NATO strap:















Pfff waarschijnlijk toch maar de zomer zonder horloge.... Het is nu al 2 dagen 35graden!! Enne `s avonds dik boven de 25!


----------



## Bidle

Eerst deze mooie Bucherer met chronometer uurwerkje.

Bucherer Chronometer grey 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

Vervolgens één van deze, want ben de afgelopen dagen weer volop aan het smoken. Dan is een goede timer erg handig.

Casio PRW3000 16 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze duiker


----------



## vanhessche

Hier de Visodate gewisseld voor onderstaande:

DSC_0060_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Hier nog steeds de Panda:


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Vandaag deze duiker


Heb het idee dat die je goed bevalt! Heb je hem al een keer geprobeerd op een lederen band. Blauw of bruin? Vind ik iig erg mooi staan. 
Zal die van mij dit weekend ook eens uit het vet halen.


----------



## Joeri35

Een beetje voorbereiding voor vanavond


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Heb het idee dat die je goed bevalt! Heb je hem al een keer geprobeerd op een lederen band. Blauw of bruin? Vind ik iig erg mooi staan.
> Zal die van mij dit weekend ook eens uit het vet halen.


Dat heb je goed! Het horloge bevalt me zo goed dat ik op het punt sta om nog een andere blauwe duiker aan te schaffen. Geen Seiko dit keer, maar ook van een merk met (duik) historie.
Zeker met dit weer vind ik Ti ideaal. Je hebt gewoon niet het gevoel dat je een semi grote duiker draag.
Misschien dat ik het horloge nog wel eens een keer op leer doe maar de Ti band bevalt me voorlopig prima


----------



## T_I

Voor de veiligheid maar een verse foto. Je weet maar nooit op vrijdag de dertiende.


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## Dixit

Vandaag net een prachtige dress watch gekocht, maar daar is het heden veel te warm voor.
Daarom het meest zomerse horloge uit de collectie.


----------



## JohnGo

Friday the 13th celebration


----------



## T_I

Ik wilde ook in het 'wat draag je quartz' topic wilde posten vandaag heel even (5 min) deze










En daarna weer even de Seiko.










Het was even mikken, maar het is gelukt, de secondewijzer midden tussen de andere wijzers. (En ik zie dat de Fossil na ruim 2 jaar een minuut of 2 voor loopt en nog op de echte tijd staat ipv zomertijd)


----------



## Joeri35

Joeri35 said:


> Een beetje voorbereiding voor vanavond


Ik geloof dat ik dat klokje meer ga dragen


----------



## merl




----------



## Staudt

Een nieuw model, met speciale transparante technieken!

Alle gekheid op een stokje. De allereerste titanium 42,5mm kast van de Staudt Praeludium!!


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag de Rogers Supreme met Chezard.

Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Ondertussen weer aan het smoken dus één van de Casio's heeft ook dienst.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer:










Geinig, Sat is blauw... ik ben benieuwd welke kleur sun heeft. Ik heb het horloge al vaker op een zaterdag gedragen, maar de andere kleur van de dag aanduiding was me nog nooit opgevallen.


----------



## Dixit

T_I said:


> Vandaag weer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geinig, Sat is blauw... ik ben benieuwd welke kleur sun heeft. Ik heb het horloge al vaker op een zaterdag gedragen, maar de andere kleur van de dag aanduiding was me nog nooit opgevallen.


Rood.
Welke taal spreekt dit horloge nog meer ? Ik heb een Duitse en een Franse.


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze


----------



## T_I

Dixit said:


> Rood.


Tsjek!












Dixit said:


> Welke taal spreekt dit horloge nog meer ? Ik heb een Duitse en een Franse.


Frans (Ik zag na 0:00 DEM langs komen)

De Seiko foto was om even te checken welke kleur de zondag heeft (en wat meer foto's te hebben)
Deze draag ik nu.


----------



## JohnGo

Wat dragen jullie vandaag is de vraag? Hieronder het antwoord...


----------



## T_I

Vandaag mag de Ascot weer even om.


----------



## vanhessche

Gisteren

DSC_0109_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr

Vandaag nog eens de Seiko

DSC_0101_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## barry72

merl said:


>


Hoe heet deze?


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## merl

barry72 said:


> Hoe heet deze?


Het is een Snkf11 ook wel bfs genoemd.
Is al wat jaren uit productie en lastig te vinden.
Er zijn ook wat varianten van dit model.


----------



## Martin_B

Na een weekend vol klusjes, weer een rustige kantoordag achter de rug. Dus mocht de lex mee:


----------



## merl




----------



## T_I

te vroeg vanochtend...









BTW alles voor m'n 1e (en enige) bak koffie op de dag is te vroeg.

Sent while fighting boredom


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## 104RS

Maar eens een lederen Rios band besteld om uit te proberen, geeft het horloge een heel ander gezicht dan op staal.


----------



## merl




----------



## T_I

Ik ga maar eens een daily watch pic starten oid.









Sent while fighting boredom


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de BeiHai:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Dees:


----------



## Dixit

Ietsje minder heet, dus ik kan wat formelere kleding dragen, met als bijbehorend excuus, dat ik mijn nieuwste aanwinst kan dragen. Mijn Rodina Swiss Themis dress watch.









Ter vergelijk, in 'dress watches door de jaren heen' mijn vintage dress watch.









Blijkbaar geldt ook voor de klassiekere wijzerplaten: groot is de mode ! Niet zo simpel als je smalle polsjes hebt...


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


>


Goed plan, ik doe met je mee. Ik moet alleen nog steeds een keer een andere band uitzoeken, weet nog niet precies wat het moet worden.


----------



## T_I

Dixit said:


> Blijkbaar geldt ook voor de klassiekere wijzerplaten: groot is de mode ! Niet zo simpel als je smalle polsjes hebt...


Ik ken het probleem, dus ik ben uitgeweken naar de Aziatische klokjes. Daar hebben mensen minder grote polsen (blijkbaar) en is 40 mm al groot. (heerlijk, dat past ten minste)
Formaat is voor mij een van de redenen dat ik liever vintage dan nieuw heb.



104RS said:


> Goed plan, ik doe met je mee.


Het blijven leuke horloges. Welke modellen zijn het?


----------



## merl

T_I said:


> Ik ken het probleem, dus ik ben uitgeweken naar de Aziatische klokjes. Daar hebben mensen minder grote polsen (blijkbaar) en is 40 mm al groot. (heerlijk, dat past ten minste)
> Formaat is voor mij een van de redenen dat ik liever vintage dan nieuw heb.
> 
> Het blijven leuke horloges. Welke modellen zijn het?


Geen idee, ze hebben in ieder geval het poljot 2612 uurwerk. Google anders even hierop, dan zie je nog veel meer van dit soort modellen.


----------



## Dixit

merl said:


> Geen idee, ze hebben in ieder geval het poljot 2612 uurwerk. Google anders even hierop, dan zie je nog veel meer van dit soort modellen.


Voilà, het zijn beide Poljots met het 2612 'alarm' uurwerk. Voor de rest hadden die beestjes geen bijzondere naam.
Net zoals alle chrono's met de 3133 ook alleen maar '3133' worden genoemd.


----------



## Dixit

T_I said:


> Ik ken het probleem, dus ik ben uitgeweken naar de Aziatische klokjes. Daar hebben mensen minder grote polsen (blijkbaar) en is 40 mm al groot. (heerlijk, dat past ten minste)
> Formaat is voor mij een van de redenen dat ik liever vintage dan nieuw heb.


Dan zal je rap moeten zijn. Ik hoor van de Indiërs op f71, dat een beetje Indiër echt geen HMT meer koopt. Ten eerste vinden ze het oude meuk en ten tweede gaat de Indiër ook voor Groot. Ik kan dat uit eigen ervaring bevestigen. We hebben hier veel Indiërs (diamanthandel, weet u wel). Die dragen enorme jetsers en wel zodanig, dat het horloge uitsteekt _over_ de pols van de Indiër heen. Dat is toch echt te zot - en volgens mij ook heel oncomfortabel.

Soit, ik was dus heel content om wat levende geschiedenis in de vorm van de Pilot LE te kunnen kopen, maar Prateek (organisator van dat project) heeft HMT er inmiddels van overtuigd, dat 44mm de ideale maat is (zie ook zijn volgende projecten op f71).









De vintage klok tikt normaal, de Rodina tikt in overspeed en de deze hier tikt heel langzaam. De traktor onder de horloges: het lijkt wel een wekker (zo'n grote, met van die bellen). Als je dat ding hoort, dan zou je niet eens verbaasd zijn om ineens 'koekoek' te horen.


----------



## Martin_B

Dixit said:


> Die dragen enorme jetsers en wel zodanig, dat het horloge uitsteekt _over_ de pols van de Indiër heen. Dat is toch echt te zot - en volgens mij ook heel oncomfortabel.


Dat heb ik ook nooit begrepen...


----------



## Joeri35

Dixit said:


> Blijkbaar geldt ook voor de klassiekere wijzerplaten: groot is de mode ! Niet zo simpel als je smalle polsjes hebt...


Ik ben daar juist wel blij mee, ben 2.08m en ditto polsen. Ik vind de stijl van de vintage klokjes echt geweldig, maar dat ziet er totaal niet uit bij mij. alles onder de 42mm is tricky, laat staanm die 34mm vintage klokjes


----------



## njosa

Even een vraag tussendoor mede forum leden, de laatste tijd fiets ik nogal vaak naar het werk en daarbij merk ik wel dat mijn hand aan het stuur toch wat schokken te verduren heeft.

Zou dit op den duur tot schade kunnen leiden aan mijn horloge of valt dit mee? Ik zit hier toch sterk over te twijfelen.
Iemand enig idee of ervaring?


----------



## Bidle

njosa said:


> Even een vraag tussendoor mede forum leden, de laatste tijd fiets ik nogal vaak naar het werk en daarbij merk ik wel dat mijn hand aan het stuur toch wat schokken te verduren heeft.
> 
> Zou dit op den duur tot schade kunnen leiden aan mijn horloge of valt dit mee? Ik zit hier toch sterk over te twijfelen.
> Iemand enig idee of ervaring?


Yep,... fietsen is één van de slechtste dingen die je kunt doen met je horloge!! Alles wordt doorgegeven aan je horloge, kortom echt niet handig. Helemaal niet als je over fietspaden gaat die niet van asfalt zijn of vol met bobbels.


----------



## Martin_B

Als ik op een hobbelig pad fiets, laat ik eigenlijk standaard mijn linker hand los. Wanneer dit niet kan (mountainbiken enzo) zou ik geen mechanische horloges dragen.
Het kan natuurlijk altijd nóg erger, golfen, hout hakken, etc. Ik heb ooit een horloge gesloopt door hem niet af te doen met het doorhakken van wat boomwortels -> balans as stuk. Gelukkig was het een alpha'tje. En hij is nog gereviseerd ook


----------



## T_I

Als ik dat zo hoor ben ik blij dat ik geen enge actieve dingen doe. 

Vandaag heb ik eindeijk m'n 365 foto project page opgezet. Het project heeft de naam Watch on the day gekregen, zoals een echte dunglisher betaamd. :-d

De foto van vandaag:


----------



## Dixit

Bidle said:


> Yep,... fietsen is één van de slechtste dingen die je kunt doen met je horloge!! Alles wordt doorgegeven aan je horloge, kortom echt niet handig. Helemaal niet als je over fietspaden gaat die niet van asfalt zijn of vol met bobbels.


Ah, bon ?
Ik dacht, dat het fameuze Inca Bloc en andere soortgelijke technologiën het probleem 'fietsen en trilling' wel onder controle hebben gekregen, tenminste voor het dagelijkse ritje.
Ik fiets zelf in Antwerpen en dat is alle dagen Parijs-Roubaix (overal kasseien).

Mijn horloges hebben voornamelijk te lijden van regenbuien: draag ik ze over mijn regenpak, dan is een zware bui voldoende om ze vol te doen lopen. Draag ik ze onder mijn regenpak, dan is het nog erger. 
Tot slot heeft 1 horloge nog wat extra race-strepen, omdat ik op mijn gezicht ben gegaan... dat is natuurlijk nooit bevorderlijk. Ook niet voor mijn gezicht.
Voor wat betreft het vollopen: ik draag tegenwoordig een Amphibia als ik wat langer op tocht ga en dat gaat heel goed.


----------



## Oldheritage

Martin_B said:


> Als ik op een hobbelig pad fiets, laat ik eigenlijk standaard mijn linker hand los. Wanneer dit niet kan (mountainbiken enzo) zou ik geen mechanische horloges dragen.
> Het kan natuurlijk altijd nóg erger, golfen, hout hakken, etc. Ik heb ooit een horloge gesloopt door hem niet af te doen met het doorhakken van wat boomwortels -> balans as stuk. Gelukkig was het een alpha'tje. En hij is nog gereviseerd ook


Als mijn horloge een fietstochtje over asfalt niet zou aankunnen kan hij regelrecht de vuilnisbak in. Vroeger deed men alles met mechanische horloges, het zou me erg verbazen moesten die schokjes van fietsen voldoende zijn om je horloge te beschadigen. Ik heb 6 jaar lang elke dag met de fiets naar de unief gegaan met mechanische horloges aan de pols en nooit een probleem gehad. Dan zou applaudisseren je horloge ook beschadigen hé.


----------



## Martin_B

Asfalt is IMO ook geen enkel probleem. Het ging mij alleen over erg hobbelige wegen, onverhard enzo.


----------



## Oldheritage

Martin_B said:


> Asfalt is IMO ook geen enkel probleem. Het ging mij alleen over erg hobbelige wegen, onverhard enzo.


Ik reed 60% over kassei wegen ;-)

Eerlijk gezegd: voor echt mountain bike werk met grote sprongen enzo zou ik geen mechanisch horloge dragen, maar zelfs hobbelige wegen zouden volgens mij absoluut geen probleem mogen zijn. Schokbescherming en het feit dat je arm niet zo intens schokt als je voorwiel zelf zouden voldoende moeten zijn.


----------



## Bidle

Linksom rechtsom,.... heb al de nodige gesneuvelde horloges gezien dankzij fietsen. Uiteraard is hierbij ook het verschil van het uurwerk van belang. Een degelijk Seiko of Rolex uurwerk kan heus wel een stootje hebben. Sterker nog ben vaak de baan op geweest met een Rolex. 
Echter van de dagelijkse dingen die een doorsnee iemand doet is fietsen het slechtst voor een horloge. Alle trillingen komen uit bij je horloge. Dat is heel iets anders dan applaudisseren, golfen etc.

Hier vandaag deze om:

Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Oldheritage

Vraagje: hoe weet je dan dat het horloge gesneuveld is door fietsen en niet door een valpartij bijvoorbeeld?

Ik zou denken dat elk horloge uitgerust met een modern binnenwerk (sterk gecompliceerde horloges daar gelaten) daartegen bestand zou moeten zijn.


----------



## Bidle

Oldheritage said:


> Vraagje: hoe weet je dan dat het horloge gesneuveld is door fietsen en niet door een valpartij bijvoorbeeld?
> 
> Ik zou denken dat elk horloge uitgerust met een modern binnenwerk (sterk gecompliceerde horloges daar gelaten) daartegen bestand zou moeten zijn.


Simpelweg omdat men het aangeeft. Sowieso meerdere mensen in het vak, die goed aangeschreven staan, die het aangeven. 
Ik heb ook regelmatig een mechanisch horloge om op de fiets, maar let wel op wat ik dan om doe. Liefst toch gewoon een casio of iets dergelijks.


----------



## Oldheritage

Bidle said:


> Simpelweg omdat men het aangeeft. Sowieso meerdere mensen in het vak, die goed aangeschreven staan, die het aangeven.
> Ik heb ook regelmatig een mechanisch horloge om op de fiets, maar let wel op wat ik dan om doe. Liefst toch gewoon een casio of iets dergelijks.


Ik zou toch erg teleurgesteld zijn als een mechanisch horloge van mij het zou opgeven door wat fietsen. Die zou niet op een reparatie moeten rekenen...


----------



## Iwan

Vandaag maar weer eens mijn Planet Ocean aangedaan naar het werk.


----------



## Inca Bloc

N.O.S Accutron :


----------



## Martin_B

WUS ST5 :-!



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## vanhessche

Sinds gisteren:

DSC_0089_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## vanhessche

Daarnet nog gewisseld naar de Aqua Terra. Vandaag nieuw bandje ontvangen. Een mil-style van NatoStrapCo. Zeer tevreden over de kwaliteit en ook leveringstijd (5d vanuit USA). Kan me er beter bij vinden dan bij een echte NATO. Ik wende maar niet aan het zicht van de vele beugeltje en dan het stuk overschot wat moet overgeplooid worden. Met deze een veel 'cleanere' look. Ook een gokje gedaan, de breedte van de aanzet is 19mm. Mijn NATO was 20mm, maar stond toch ook nie zo mooi (zat ietsjes dubbel tussen de lugs) dus nu maar voor 18mm gegaan, en staat eigenlijk perfect. Het zeer beperkte 'gapje' tussen strap en lug valt nauwelijks op.

Nog geen tijd voor deftige foto's gehad, daarom maar wat telefoonfoto's:


----------



## Bidle

Mooi, wellicht dat een donker grijze (antraciet) ook goed staat.

Hier de Minerva Grande Applique

Minerva Pythagore Grande Applique 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## njosa

Martin_B said:


> Als ik op een hobbelig pad fiets, laat ik eigenlijk standaard mijn linker hand los. Wanneer dit niet kan (mountainbiken enzo) zou ik geen mechanische horloges dragen.
> Het kan natuurlijk altijd nóg erger, golfen, hout hakken, etc. Ik heb ooit een horloge gesloopt door hem niet af te doen met het doorhakken van wat boomwortels -> balans as stuk. Gelukkig was het een alpha'tje. En hij is nog gereviseerd ook


Neem dan aan dat dit ook geldt voor motor rijden?


----------



## vanhessche

Bidle said:


> Mooi, wellicht dat een donker grijze (antraciet) ook goed staat.


Inderdaad nog getwijfeld tussen zwart en grijs. Binnenkort misschien nog een grijze bijbestellen


----------



## T_I

Vanuit m'n Watch on the day project, de foto's van gisteren










en vandaag










Ik vind de foto van gisteren minder, maar ala, ook mindere foto's horen er bij. Die van vandaag vind ik briljant. Jammer dat ik net met Camera FV-5 lite aan het spelen was, de gratis versie heeft een maximale resolutie van 640x480, dus weg met de app. Ik ben ook meteen aan het kijken welke camera app me het beste bevalt, tot nu toe lijkt Camera zoom FX het te winnen.


----------



## Skv

njosa said:


> Neem dan aan dat dit ook geldt voor motor rijden?


Ik maak me er niet druk om!


----------



## Skv

En mijn pic(k) of the day!


----------



## merl

Deze Ti met een  van mijn zoontje


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag tijdens het BBQ'en een Casio,.... laatste tijd veel mee bezig. Is een steeds grotere hobby aan het worden, maar zal jullie er niet mee lastig vallen. 

Daarna gewisseld om even met Merl mee te kunnen doen:

Seiko Samurai Titanium blue SBDA003 07.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Ik doe ook even mee, zij het in de "junior klasse":









Het is al een poos (lees: weken) achterlijk warm in onze contreien met dito vochtigheid. Denk aan temperaturen tussen 30C en 35C en luchtvochtigheidsgraad tussen 80% en 100% hetgeen leidt tot gevoelstemperaturen richting 40C. Niet al te best voor leren bandjes en niet alle metalen bandjes zijn even comfortabel. Plus dat beperkt mijn keus tot slechts een paar horloges. Dus "voor de grap" 'n oranje tweedelige nato op mijn VC Ingenieur gezet ..... |> Zal pogen morgen een foto te schieten, meer voor het idee dan iets anders.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Atlantic Worldmaster Limited edition :


----------



## merl




----------



## 104RS

Ik ga (een poging doen) deze week iedere dag iets anders te dragen. We beginnen met een Poljot.


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag mijn 17~18 jaar oude DW-004, met nog steeds met het originele bandje.


----------



## Dixit

Op vakantie. Vandaag met de Amphibia het meer voor onze deur in gegaan. Lekker water. De Amphie hield het. Natuurlijk kon de hele collectie niet mee, maar voor afwisseling heb ik toch ook nog de andere Amphibia mee. Ook meerbestendig.

Voor de rest ook geen PC mee, dus dit is de eerste met de Appel gemaakte forumfoto.


----------



## barry72

Foto van vorige week, maar vandaag weer om de pols...


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag net klaar met de bbq lunch, dus nu onderstaande om. Die straks uiteraard plaats moet maken voor het bereiden van het bbq-diner. 


JLC DSC 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## toodutch

Zelfde horloge/bandjes-combo..alleen dan met een fel zonnetje erop hangend in de tuin b-)


----------



## merl

Een wissel naar de Maratac om mijn vaderdagkado voor het eerst uit te proberen.


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Een wissel naar de Maratac om mijn vaderdagkado voor het eerst uit te proberen.


Cool, ben benieuwd naar je bevindingen!!


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> Een wissel naar de Maratac om mijn vaderdagkado voor het eerst uit te proberen.


herinner ik me daar nu niet vaag iets over survival met bbq's, smoker's en Arie's zelfgemaakte bogen? ;-)


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Cool, ben benieuwd naar je bevindingen!!


Hierbij....
Het is een mooi en doordacht apparaat. Het buitenste deel van het rooster is echter niet te gebruiken omdat het daar niet heet genoeg wordt. Misschien is de als optie verkrijgbare deksel nodig om een beter resultaat te krijgen.
Bij een volgende poging andere kolen uitproberen. De statement dat het apparaat na 3 à 4 minuten gebruiksklaar is werd bij lange na niet gehaald.


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Hierbij....
> Het is een mooi en doordacht apparaat. Het buitenste deel van het rooster is echter niet te gebruiken omdat het daar niet heet genoeg wordt. Misschien is de als optie verkrijgbare deksel nodig om een beter resultaat te krijgen.
> Bij een volgende poging andere kolen uitproberen. De statement dat het apparaat na 3 à 4 minuten gebruiksklaar is werd bij lange na niet gehaald.


Zou iig sowieso de deksel erbij kopen is eigenlijk onmisbaar.


----------



## Inca Bloc

uit pure verveling 2 Jappen terug op een RVS band gezet :








Op Fleurus Vachette : 















Nu :
















Op Fleurus Chameau :
















Op NATO Gulf race-stripe:
















Nu :
















Het is toch fijn om ze ook eens terug op factory rvs bandjes te hebben hoor, lijkt het weer net iets nieuw


----------



## Martin_B

Vintage dagje weer:


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Staudt




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze Genève:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Rick-Holland

Vintage VDB Combo Destro


----------



## Inca Bloc

mijn vintage HMT Pilot :


----------



## Inca Bloc

Aha, de obligate middagwissel. Om maar meteen enkele heilige huisjes in te trappen, dit is IMHO hét méést inovatieve uurwerk van 2013/2014 onder de automatic's,
de Swatch System 51 :


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Martin18

Vak literatuur doorspitten


----------



## Joeri35

Martin18 said:


> Vak literatuur doorspitten


Ziet er goed uit!


----------



## merl

Gisteren de Nomos, vandaag deze


----------



## T_I

Zondag luierdagje met de oudste kat en de Cjiaba.










Gisteren de Ruhla bij de dierenarts.










Vandaag m'n herverbouwde fake.










Gevolgd door de Seiko (de fake heeft een best wel slecht loopwerk)


----------



## 104RS

Vandaag de witte:


----------



## EricSW




----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> Vandaag de witte:


Blijven mooie klokjes. Welk model is dit?


----------



## 104RS

T_I said:


> Blijven mooie klokjes. Welk model is dit?


Het design is vrijwel letterlijk gekopieerd van een Omega Aqua Terra, mede daardoor draag ik ze zelden.
Wel moet ik bekennen dat deze horloges door de kastvorm en formaat (39mm en vrij platte kast) echt perfect fijn om mijn vrij dunne pols vallen |>


----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> Het design is vrijwel letterlijk gekopieerd van een Omega Aqua Terra, mede daardoor draag ik ze zelden.
> Wel moet ik bekennen dat deze horloges door de kastvorm en formaat (39mm en vrij platte kast) echt perfect fijn om mijn vrij dunne pols vallen |>


En welk model van Sea-Gull is dit? (de Omega valt zeker buiten budget en ze zijn meestal te groot)


----------



## Martin_B

Volgens mij is het geen echte SeaGull, maar een speciaal voor de Singaporese SeaGull dealer in elkaar geflatst horloge. Hij is ook enkel daar verkrijgbaar.
Ik heb er ook één gekocht, maar om precies dezelfde reden draag ik hem nauwelijks. Wel heel veel horloge voor €100..


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag een Casio :


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze Enicar:


----------



## merl




----------



## vanhessche

T_I said:


> En welk model van Sea-Gull is dit? (de Omega valt zeker buiten budget en ze zijn meestal te groot)


Grootte valt nog wel mee. De AT heb je al in 38,5 mm. Hier vandaag om de pols trouwens:


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag een roerige dag met een horloge die wel tegen een stootje kan:


Rolex Seadweller 07.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de BeiHai:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

PLA vandaag


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze op een nieuwe band


----------



## barry72




----------



## Bidle

Deze weer even opgesnord. Blijven ook leuke horloges; Lemania 105

Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Weer een inhaal slagje. Wel foto's gemaakt vanwege m'n Watch on the day project, maar online zetten gaat nog niet dagelijks. (Krijg je met een zelf gebouwde website)

Woensdag:










Donderdag:










Vrijdag:










Gisteren:


----------



## JohnGo

barry72 said:


>


 Ewel Barry, was de lokroep van de Seiko divers toch te sterk??? :-d


----------



## barry72

^ Uiteindelijk toch moeten toegeven inderdaad  Maar snap nu precies waar al de fuss over gaat ...


----------



## Bidle

Doxa 1200T 17.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Oh enne niet voor het voetbal,.....


----------



## MHe225

Heb de VC Ingenieur Laureus Edition verruild voor:


----------



## T_I

Met de inhaalslag van het Watch of the day project kon het horloge van vandaag natuurlijk niet uitblijven.










DIt is het horloge van m'n opa, die hij gekregen heeft 4 dagen voor hij voor het eerst een eerstgeborene zoon als kleinzoon kreeg. Dit horloge heb ik gekregen van m'n peetoom toen ik 40 werd. Aangezien ik m'n opa o.a. ken van de bergen tuinbonen die we moesten doppen daar, leek dit me wel ene mooie collage. (zij het dat we bij opa nooit dubbel dopte, zoals op de foto wel gedaan is)


----------



## EricSW

Met bijpassende Loom-band vandaag...


----------



## merl




----------



## Inca Bloc

Sistem 51


----------



## JohnGo

Tissot seastar '73

















Verstuurd vanaf mijn CUBOT ONE-S met Tapatalk


----------



## T_I

Watch on the day

Cavia Dewi wilde op de foto, ze zat zo mooi te poseren.


----------



## Vogelenzang




----------



## Inca Bloc

square Swatch (Squatch?)









ps : voor degenen die denken "wat is dat toch met die Inca en zijn Swatchen de laatste tijd??" Swatch is het merk wat me tot WUS-WIS heeft gemaakt, het was mijn éérste grote liefde in de horlogewereld, en toen ik een tijdje geleden enkele NOS-Swatchen op de kop had getikt, ben ik ze blijven kopen. Ze zijn leuk, goedkoop, betrouwbaar, precies, en verkrijgbaar in àlle smaken. Noem het maar nostalgie of jeugdsentiment. Ik heb ondertussen terug een tiental NOS-Swatchen gekocht, en telkens ik er ééntje zie die ik leuk vind koop ik hem. ik ben nu op zoek naar die met het groene glas van eind jaren 80, dat was mijn éérste Swatch.


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Tijdens het zwemmen, wandelen en rijden deze:








Vanavond tijden het eten de ds


----------



## Inca Bloc

Roelkalkboel said:


> Tijdens het zwemmen, wandelen en rijden deze:
> View attachment 1547368
> 
> 
> Vanavond tijden het eten de ds
> View attachment 1547369


altijd handig, je boekhouding doen tijdens het zwemmen :-d


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Inca Bloc said:


> altijd handig, je boekhouding doen tijdens het zwemmen :-d


Gelukkig dat niet. Feit dat deze geen drol kost, en ik hem gewoon leuk vindt, maken het tot mijn vakantiebeater


----------



## njosa

Barracuda by Bulova

Ben vergeten hoelang ik deze al bezit, maar heel lang in ieder geval en sinds vandaag nieuwe batterij erin gezet. Heeft jarenlang in de doos gezeten zonder batterij.
En is passend bij het WK


----------



## Skv

Geleend van mijn broer.. Leuk dingetje, zou hem zelf ook graag bezitten, met zwarte of blauwe wijzerplaat!


----------



## JohnGo

In de teletijdmachine terug naar de 2de juli 1973 met de Tissot Seastar en een vette win in het casino van Blankenberge b-)


























Grtz,

J


----------



## Bidle

Hier vandaag een oudje!


Zenith automatic 133.8 12 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

Pepsi Orient Mako


----------



## Inca Bloc

middagwissel


----------



## njosa

Inca Bloc said:


> Pepsi Orient Mako
> 
> View attachment 1548483
> 
> 
> View attachment 1548484


Mooie modellen vind ik dit gecombineerd met de kleuren.

Vraag me alleen af wat de functie is van die bezel die rondgedraaid kan worden en het verschil in de kleur deel rood en deel blauw?


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Hier vandaag een oudje!
> 
> Zenith automatic 133.8 12 by Bidle, on Flickr


Ik zie het, een oud-tomatique.b-):-d

Vandaag deze:


----------



## Inca Bloc

njosa said:


> Mooie modellen vind ik dit gecombineerd met de kleuren.
> 
> Vraag me alleen af wat de functie is van die bezel die rondgedraaid kan worden en het verschil in de kleur deel rood en deel blauw?


IMO is het kleurverschil zuiver voor de looks. Ik gebruik de bezel om te timen (is de pizza al klaar?) :-d . De 2e "knop" is om de dag te laten "jumpen" en om de taal van je datum in te stellen......
Mvg


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Vandaag de Vostok Europe Gaz 14 Limousine aan de pols.


----------



## Staudt




----------



## Inca Bloc

vintage Longines, eerste polstijd


----------



## Vogelenzang

Nieuw bandje op de cosmic


----------



## Inca Bloc

middagwissel


----------



## JohnGo

Het verjaardagscadeau, met de enkele datumweergave valt de uit-het-center pointer date minder op, en uit respect voor mijn wederhelft toch nog eventjes uitgesteld tot na mijn verjaardag voor het bijstellen pointer date...

Enkele snelle pics die het horloge 'vatten'...


















































De spreekwoordelijke 'kogel' is bedoeld voor degene bij het Oris Service Centre die er niet in slaagt mijn pointer in orde te brengen b-) :-d

Grtz


----------



## Inca Bloc

gespalkte vinger wegens gebroken....dusss.....géén gespjes meer, enkel de Orient Mako krijg ik nog aan en uit.....


----------



## Staudt

Volgende keer even de stofjes weghalen...


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Net klaar met werken dus de Luminox beater aan de pols en nu klaar maken voor een spannende wedstrijd.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## barry72

Het lijkt er op dat deze nog even bij mij blijft, maar tegen Argentinie kunnen ze zulke blunders toch echt niet laten gebeuren....


----------



## Inca Bloc

barry72 said:


> ^ Uiteindelijk toch moeten toegeven inderdaad  Maar snap nu precies waar al de fuss over gaat ...


De onoverkomelijke Seiko5.....wss zal dit niet je laatste Seiko worden denk ik


----------



## T_I

Flinke inhaalslag voor het project Watch on the day

Dinsdag:

Ontbijtje









Woensdag:

Training bij RedHat:









Donderdag:

Verjaardag van m'n schoonmoeder. Lekker in de tuin gezeten.









Vrijdag:

Rondje tijdens de lunch:









Gisteren:

Naar de verjaardag van een neefje in de Volvo 340 'Lijntje'









Vandaag:

Kluswerk aan de wagens, hier de Volvo 940 'Het fornuis'


----------



## Dixit

T_I said:


> Flinke inhaalslag voor het project Watch on the day
> 
> Woensdag:
> 
> Training bij RedHat:


Prachtig, dat je aan T_I's horloge kan zien of hij iets saai vindt of niet.  
Als de tijd traag verloopt, neem dan een éénhander.


----------



## Dixit

Dit is de laatste maand voordat de garantie verloopt en omdat onderstaande Zwitser toch wel een brokkenpiloot is geweest, moet ik hem nu wel wat polstijd gunnen.
Hij is inderdaad alvast zeer gevoelig aan hoe hij op het nachtkastje ligt: plat of op de kroon.
Deze nacht op de kroon gelegd en prompt 10sec vertraging.









Gelukkig dat mijn recent verworven nieuwe Zwitser (de Rodania) de eer van Koekoeksland toch nog een beetje redt.


----------



## T_I

Dixit said:


> Prachtig, dat je aan T_I's horloge kan zien of hij iets saai vindt of niet.
> Als de tijd traag verloopt, neem dan een éénhander.


Het is meer 'als ik toch geen invloed kan uitoefenen op de eindtijd, dan de éénhander'. (Same difference, alleen iets politieker) Het was wel een leuke cursus, interessante pointers m.b.t. waar op te letten als ik met die nieuwe zut in aanraaking kom. (niet zo saai als verwacht en met parkeerplak, scheelt in A'dam)


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## Oldheritage

Dixit said:


> Dit is de laatste maand voordat de garantie verloopt en omdat onderstaande Zwitser toch wel een brokkenpiloot is geweest, moet ik hem nu wel wat polstijd gunnen.
> Hij is inderdaad alvast zeer gevoelig aan hoe hij op het nachtkastje ligt: plat of op de kroon.
> Deze nacht op de kroon gelegd en prompt 10sec vertraging.
> 
> Gelukkig dat mijn recent verworven nieuwe Zwitser (de Rodania) de eer van Koekoeksland toch nog een beetje redt.


Nooit een fan geweest van het budget binnenwerk dat in de Tissot Carson zit. Het is speciaal ontwikkeld om een goedkoper alternatief te zijn voor de 7750, maar ik hoor toch meer negatieve geluiden over dit binnenwerk dan over de oude Valjoux.


----------



## MichielV

Toen ik net begon met horloges kon ik quartz nog wel waarderen, maar ik merk dat mijn quartz horloges telkens langer blijven liggen. Vandaag heb ik mijn tuna weer eens om gehad om te bepalen of hij mag blijven:


----------



## Bidle

De Minerva 140th Anniversary


Minerva 140th Anniversary 15 by Bidle, on Flickr

Voor wie interesse heeft, staat er eentje op chrono voor iets meer dan de bedoeling kan zijn.


----------



## vanhessche

Tot dit weekend de Omega omgehad. Echter tijdens wisselen van bandje een klein krasje gemaakt op de achterkant. Met een Cape Cod doekje de kras wel volledig weggekregen maar als je heel (heel, heel, ... ) goed kijkt, zie je in het licht een kleine 'glooiing' in het metaal. Bijna niet zichtbaar, maar ik weet dat het er is, en ik maak mij er meer druk over dan eigenlijk goed is en zou mogen. Er zijn al andere krasjes in de kast van het gewone dragen, of op de achterkant van de band aanzetten van toen de stalen band er nog om hing, maar het feit dat dit er nu is door mijn eigen 'stommiteit' vind ik een beetje spijtig. Ach, we komen er wel over hoor  Heb hem gewoon eventjes aan de kant gelegd om te laten bezinken, bij deze even onderstaande om de pols:

DSC_0079_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

Ik ken het gevoel,... echt balen!! 
Toch,... uiteindelijk blijven het maar spullen.


----------



## Martin_B

Even op de WiFi, slechte iPhone foto, maar het idee moet duidelijk zijn


----------



## Dixit

Oldheritage said:


> Nooit een fan geweest van het budget binnenwerk dat in de Tissot Carson zit. Het is speciaal ontwikkeld om een goedkoper alternatief te zijn voor de 7750, maar ik hoor toch meer negatieve geluiden over dit binnenwerk dan over de oude Valjoux.


Inderdaad, maar ik had eerst dit horloge gekocht en na zijn kuren heb ik Watchuseek gevonden op het Net.
Slecht nieuws: watchuseek staat inderdaad vol over dit mechanisme en zijn fratsen.
Goed nieuws: ik had watchuseek ontdekt (en Kaliber 2010).

Hij loopt nu zo'n 42s achter, dus het gaat.
Vandaag kon ik ook meteen zijn waterdichtheid testen...


----------



## Inca Bloc

vanhessche said:


> Tot dit weekend de Omega omgehad. Echter tijdens wisselen van bandje een klein krasje gemaakt op de achterkant. Met een Cape Cod doekje de kras wel volledig weggekregen maar als je heel (heel, heel, ... ) goed kijkt, zie je in het licht een kleine 'glooiing' in het metaal. Bijna niet zichtbaar, maar ik weet dat het er is, en ik maak mij er meer druk over dan eigenlijk goed is en zou mogen. Er zijn al andere krasjes in de kast van het gewone dragen, of op de achterkant van de band aanzetten van toen de stalen band er nog om hing, maar het feit dat dit er nu is door mijn eigen 'stommiteit' vind ik een beetje spijtig. Ach, we komen er wel over hoor  Heb hem gewoon eventjes aan de kant gelegd om te laten bezinken, bij deze even onderstaande om de pols:
> 
> DSC_0079_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


W.I.S :-d


----------



## Oldheritage

Och, zo lang hij zich nu maar gedraagt en je er plezier aan beleeft. Ik ben een fan van Vostok horloges en wat nauwkeurigheid betreft kunnen die ook best temperamentvol zijn ;-)


----------



## Skv

Mijn Geneve denkt dat het al nacht is..


----------



## Inca Bloc

wegens gebroken vinger helaas géén polsfoto, maar vandaag is het de Seiko SSC


----------



## sv3rr3

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean, Goodplanet Foundation editie met GMT-wijzer.
Eerste post op het forum, better be a good one :-d
Goed weekend iedereen!


----------



## Bidle

Dat is idd een mooie binnenkomer!!!! :-!

Hier ook een omega, maar dan net iets anders. ;-)


Omega 1954 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## sv3rr3

Gave klok, Bidle! Ben momenteel aan het sparen voor een vintage Omega, groot fan van het merk.

Vandaag wederom de Omega, maar met een blauwe Hirsch Jumper band. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Staudt

De titanium Praeludium! De voorinschrijving is overigens geopend: check public forum!


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag toch maar iets op staal;


Rolex Daytona 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## JohnGo

Een beetje vintage kleur op een verder grijze dag...




























Prettige zondag iedereen!

Grtz


----------



## Martin_B

Weer aan het werk met de WUS Moonphase om:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Laatste WatchOnTheDay update, ik ga het anders doen. Dagelijks foto schieten lukt, al is het soms zoeken naar een onderwerp, dagelijks updaten niet echt. Een link naar de project page is in m'n signature gemikt.

7-7: Ascot Salvatore om tijdens ontbijt.










8-7: Seiko SNK615K1: Koppakkingset voor de Volvo 940 is binnen.










9-7: Orient EV0S001W: Geen zin in votbal, hopelijk op tijd naar bed voor de herrie losbarst. (En nog geen foto gemaakt, andere foto dan op de site, formaat en helderheid issue bij beide foto's in combinatie met het formaat)










10-7: Kemmner Einzieger: Zeer nuttige OR trainingsdag.










11-7: Seiko SNK615K1: Ontbijt met vers geplukt fruit uit de tuin










12-7: Seiko SNK615K1: Relaxen met kat Minet










13-7: Seiko SNK615K1: Door m'n vrouw gemaakte pizza en een lekker biertje.










Hierna gewoon uit de voorraad foto's, de 365 project page update ik wel met daar passende foto's.


----------



## sv3rr3

Poljot 17 jewels

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag de witte om gedaan,.... ben een rondje aan het doen, zodat ze allemaal weer even draagtijd krijgen. 


Rolex Daytona wit 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Had waarschijnlijk hetzelfde idee als Martin: volle maan eerder dit weekend was een goede gelegenheid een van de horloges met maanstand complicatie om te gespen. Ik stond met de 2011 WUS Moonphase in mijn handen maar heb uiteindelijk toch de Ariadne gepakt:








_(oude foto)_


----------



## T_I

MHe225 said:


> Had waarschijnlijk hetzelfde idee als Martin: volle maan eerder dit weekend was een goede gelegenheid een van de horloges met maanstand complicatie om te gespen. Ik stond met de 2011 WUS Moonphase in mijn handen maar heb uiteindelijk toch de Ariadne gepakt:
> 
> View attachment 1563092
> 
> _(oude foto)_


Dit is en blijft een mooi horloge. Zeer volle wijzerplaat, maar op een of andere manier komt ie niet druk over. Nu moet ik 'm niet te vaak zien, anders gaat ie op de verlanglijst en heb ik ettelijke jaren (zo niet decennia) te sparen. (al is een blauwe Omega of non-diver Rolex ook wel leuk)


----------



## sv3rr3

Meeting at 9:30 with the Omega Seamaster GMT 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo

De Seiko SKX011J op de Wjean-oyster


----------



## toodutch

Grauwe dag, maar gezellig geroezemoes door de 4daagse-wandelaars op de achtergrond


----------



## sv3rr3

toodutch said:


> Grauwe dag, maar gezellig geroezemoes door de 4daagse-wandelaars op de achtergrond


Erg gaaf, welke klok is dat?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vogelenzang

Casio Protrek prw 1300 titanium in een hoogspanningsmast.


----------



## Martin_B

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## SearChart

Deze:


----------



## Bidle

Vanochtend gewisseld, want deze was binnen. Erg leuk horloge en zeker voor het geld.


TNT Challenger 75 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Gisteren de Seiko










Vandaag de Orient


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## JohnGo

N1ck_ said:


>


Enne, N1ck tevreden van de SevenFriday? Ik vind het alvast een heel mooie klok en het verhaal erachter zit ook goed...


----------



## N1ck_

JohnGo said:


> Enne, N1ck tevreden van de SevenFriday? Ik vind het alvast een heel mooie klok en het verhaal erachter zit ook goed...


Ik heb 2 jaar liggen twijfelen om een te kopen, maar heb hem nu een kleine week en zeer tevreden van.
Een gesprek met de CEO van Sevenfriday 2 weken terug heeft me uiteindelijk kunnen overhalen om een aan te schaffen. Hij heeft me zeker niet omgepraat om een aan te schaffen maar mij wel meer uitleg gegeven over de vragen die ik had i.v.m. het merk en hun horloges. Zeer aangename en vriendelijke man trouwens!
Het uurwerk zit zeer comfortabel voor 47mm, dankzij de ingewerkte lugs, en het uur lezen is helemaal niet zo moeilijk als eerst zou blijken.


----------



## JohnGo

N1ck_ said:


> Ik heb 2 jaar liggen twijfelen om een te kopen, maar heb hem nu een kleine week en zeer tevreden van.
> Een gesprek met de CEO van Sevenfriday 2 weken terug heeft me uiteindelijk kunnen overhalen om een aan te schaffen. Hij heeft me zeker niet omgepraat om een aan te schaffen maar mij wel meer uitleg gegeven over de vragen die ik had i.v.m. het merk en hun horloges. Zeer aangename en vriendelijke man trouwens!
> Het uurwerk zit zeer comfortabel voor 47mm, dankzij de ingewerkte lugs, en het uur lezen is helemaal niet zo moeilijk als eerst zou blijken.


Ik ben blij voor jou dat je super tevreden bent met je aankoop. Het enige argument voor mezelf om 'm niet te kopen is dat het horloge wat te breed zou zijn voor mijn smalle pols. Maar met die lugs die ingewerkt zijn schijnt dit dus nogal mee te vallen??? Ga deze toch eens moeten laten om m'n pols leggen ;-) ben hier nu toch wel 'n beetje aan het kwijlen op de 7Fridag cataloog die hier voor me ligt...


----------



## N1ck_

JohnGo said:


> Ik ben blij voor jou dat je super tevreden bent met je aankoop. Het enige argument voor mezelf om 'm niet te kopen is dat het horloge wat te breed zou zijn voor mijn smalle pols. Maar met die lugs die ingewerkt zijn schijnt dit dus nogal mee te vallen??? Ga deze toch eens moeten laten om m'n pols leggen ;-) ben hier nu toch wel 'n beetje aan het kwijlen op de 7Fridag cataloog die hier voor me ligt...


Ik dacht net hetzelfde! Ik heb ook vrij smalle polsen (16-17cm) en dacht dat de Sevenfriday te groot zou zijn voor mij, maar hij valt eigenlijk echt zeer goed, voelt eerder aan als een 42-44mm. Je moet hem zeker eens gaan uitproberen .


----------



## T_I

Met dit warme weer is een stalen band toch wel zo prettig, dus de Seiko om vandaag.


----------



## sv3rr3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin_B

Hard aan het werk, camera en lasers inbouwen, sw aan de praat zien te krijgen, etc. En dit alles met mijn Seagull NAT om


----------



## Luwe




----------



## SearChart

Lekker warm weer dus Nato tijd:


----------



## Bidle

Hier deze Vulcain,.. één van de allereerste.


Vulcain Cricket vintage 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Dixit

Aangezien ik een gratis Citizen had gekregen - zie het aparte draadje - vond ik het ook een leuk idee om mijn eigen Seiko weer eens te gebruiken.
Gekocht in 1997 bij de Kijkshop voor fl.90, maar hij doet het voorlopig nog prima.









Hij is opvallend lichter dan de Vostoks en natuurlijk is de lume veel beter. Man wat gloeit dat in het donker.


----------



## T_I

Veel te warm voor iets anders dan staal.


----------



## njosa

Luwe said:


>


Niet ieder horloge dat beetje een "kopie" is van een rolex, maar deze ziet er echt super mooi uit!


----------



## Bidle

Over een paar uurtjes weer op reis met mijn favoriete horloge:


Rolex Explorer II 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

^^

Goede reis dan, Bidle enne, mooi "lume-shot" (hoe noemen we dat eigenlijk in knap ABN?)

Voor mij nog steeds deze:


----------



## Martin_B

Aan het opruimen dit weekend, en toen kwam ik deze weer eens tegen


----------



## barry72

Dixit said:


> Aangezien ik een gratis Citizen had gekregen - zie het aparte draadje - vond ik het ook een leuk idee om mijn eigen Seiko weer eens te gebruiken.
> Gekocht in 1997 bij de Kijkshop voor fl.90, maar hij doet het voorlopig nog prima.
> 
> View attachment 1567009
> 
> 
> Hij is opvallend lichter dan de Vostoks en natuurlijk is de lume veel beter. Man wat gloeit dat in het donker.


Grappig ik heb er zo een in dezelfde tijd gekocht, jammer genoeg ben ik er minder voorzichtig mee om gegaan....


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

MHe225 said:


> Voor mij nog steeds deze:
> 
> View attachment 1569520


Doe niet! Nu wil ik er zeker een... Hier op kantoor kreeg ik al een opmerking van een leuke dame die dit ook wel een mooie foto vond.

Zelf heb ik nog steeds de Seiko om. Warm weer, dus staal.


----------



## Inca Bloc

1991 Swatch 23 jewels automatic :


----------



## Inca Bloc

Pepsi Mako


----------



## polonorte2

Mijn Maranez Layan in het zonnetje!


----------



## MichielV

Ready for liftoff!










Helaas is de foto niet van beste kwaliteit. Maar bij het nemen van deze foto werd ik al raar aangekeken door de passerende (mooie) dames, dus toen hield ik het maar voor gezien. :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

Seiko Sport


----------



## Bidle

Net gewisseld met een de 2012 WUS limited. Ook deze limited is erg mooi gemaakt en zeker voor het geld. Heb er wel een ander bandje op gedaan....


Sea-Gull ST8000 limited 2012 WUS 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## barry72

Bidle said:


> Net gewisseld met een de 2012 WUS limited. Ook deze limited is erg mooi gemaakt en zeker voor het geld. Heb er wel een ander bandje op gedaan....
> 
> 
> Sea-Gull ST8000 limited 2012 WUS 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Holy Moly dat ziet er goed uit! Daar lust ik er ook wel een van....

En die spare ribs zien er trouwens ook goed uit!


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Net gewisseld met een de 2012 WUS limited. Ook deze limited is erg mooi gemaakt en zeker voor het geld. Heb er wel een ander bandje op gedaan....


Helemaal goed, Bidle enne .... prachtige foto's. Gelukkig is jouw horloge niet door douane of postbesteller tegengehouden. USPS (United States Postal Services) heeft mijn Tourby met schimmige rechtvaardiging gegijzeld en het is de vraag wanner ik deze ga zien. Van Hong Kong naar San Francisco duurde minder dan een dag en er zit nu al 48 uur geen gang meer in. We hebben meermalen het opgekregen nummer gebeld en diverse berichtjes ingesproken, maar geen telefoontje terug en ook geen beweging.

Ook dit was een succesvol WUS CMW project; moet zeggen dat wij meermalen getwijfeld hebben of we wel de eindstreep gingen halen, maar volharding werd beloond. Het hele ontwerp is inderdaad een groepsgebeuren en 'n Committee probeert e.e.a. in goede banen te leiden.


----------



## Dixit

Ik volg nog steeds T_I's logica: heet, dus stalen band.









Overigens wordt er in /f10 regelmatig gemopperd op de slechte stalen bandjes van de Amphibia's, maar op deze 060 zit er naar mijn mening een mooie band. Het enige nadeel is, dat alle schakels er reeds uit zijn, maar het horloge zit nog steeds wat los om de pols. Dat daarentegen is misschien nu juist wel seventies vintage. Men droeg zijn bling-bling toen graag wat losser: paste bij de brede das en de wijde pijpen.


----------



## Bidle

Bandje ziet er idd degelijk uit. Als de schakels verder hetzelfde zijn en het qua verloop kan, dan gewoon een tang pakken en indien nodig een slijptol.
edit: enne ook leuk horloge!!


@MhHe225: Ik las het,... is idd vervelend. Hier in Nederland al weleens 2 maanden moeten wachten. Uiteindelijk wel het horloge gehad,.. dus dat is dan wel weer positief. Mocht het niet goed komen en er geen horloges meer zijn, dan moeten we maar iets regelen met die van mij. Een lid van het comité zonder horloge kan natuurlijk niet.


----------



## JohnGo

Laatste werkdag voor het week-end...


----------



## Martin_B

Blauwe CMW st5:


----------



## njosa

Vraag me nou al een hele tijd af, wat zijn dat voor horloges met die "W" lijkt me een beetje op het de site logo?


----------



## Skv

njosa said:


> Vraag me nou al een hele tijd af, wat zijn dat voor horloges met die "W" lijkt me een beetje op het de site logo?


Spijker op z'n kop.


----------



## Skv

Afgelopen 48uur getimed.. +1 sec. Blijf me er over verbazen!


----------



## merl

Een tijdje afwezig geweest door vakantie e.d. waarbij ik vooral de Seiko Samurai droeg.
Vandaag deze cyclops om, past wel mooi bij mijn nieuwe cyclops smartphone (al heeft die ook wel wat weg van IWC ;-) )


----------



## Martin_B

njosa said:


> Vraag me nou al een hele tijd af, wat zijn dat voor horloges met die "W" lijkt me een beetje op het de site logo?


Klopt, dit zijn limiteds die door en voor watchuseek zijn gemaakt. Door het Chinese Mechanical Watches forum in dit geval. Hier nog twee exemplaren :


----------



## merl

deze vandaag


----------



## Dixit

Het Zwitserse kermishorloge. Het is iets minder warm, dus een lederen bandje kan. Bovendien is de garantie bijna voorbij, dus we teste het weer even. Heden aan 14s/dag vertraging.


----------



## JohnGo

Seiko SRP453K


----------



## Dixit

Ik moet ergens naartoe binnen Groot-Antwerpen, dus ik neem de fiets. Sneller dan de auto. Degelijk horloge. Stalen band.


----------



## 104RS




----------



## JohnGo

Seastar '73



















Grtz


----------



## Dixit

104RS said:


>


Wat is dat eigenlijk voor merk ? Het lijkt een 3133 te zijn. Is dat net zo iets als Sekonda, i.e. een Westerse versie van de Poljots ?


----------



## sv3rr3




----------



## 104RS

Dixit said:


> Wat is dat eigenlijk voor merk ? Het lijkt een 3133 te zijn. Is dat net zo iets als Sekonda, i.e. een Westerse versie van de Poljots ?


Exactus was een Zwitsers merk, ergens opgericht in de jaren '40 zo even uit mijn hoofd.
Grappig dat je dat zegt, het uurwerk op de foto hierboven is een Valjoux 7733 in een 20ATM kast. 
De Valjoux 7733 is hetzelfde uurwerk als een 7734, enkel heeft de -34 een datumaanduiding.
Poljot heeft de 3133 gekopieerd van de 7734, vandaar de gelijkenissen. Het merk heeft dus helemaal niks met Poljot te maken ;-)

Zoek de verschillen, de 7733 hieronder is ergens van de eind jaren '60, de 3133 hieronder is van rond de 1983-1985.


----------



## Dixit

Bedankt voor de info, heel interessant. Ik zat er inderdaad aan te twijfelen, dat het wel eens een originele Valjoux kan zijn, maar gegeven jouw collectie van Russische kwaliteitshorloges gokte ik op de 3133. Mis gegokt dus.


----------



## sv3rr3

Poljot in de pitstop geweest voor een bandenwissel van een oude Junghans.


----------



## merl




----------



## Roelkalkboel




----------



## Dixit

In de serie 'duikers' doe ik ook gezellig mee. Hoewel... waarschijnlijk kom ik toch niet heel diep met die Kommandirskie. In ieder geval de serie 'zomerse klokjes'.


----------



## Oldheritage

Kleine kanttekening: de Polot 3133 is geen kopie van de Valjoux 7733. Rusland had de machines om de 7733 te produceren opgekocht wat hen in staat stelde de 3133 in productie te nemen. De 3133 is echter verbeterd ten opzichte van de 7733, met een hogere frequentie (dus andere escapement delen) en met meer juwelen in het binnenwerk. Geen kopie dus, eerder een evolutie en een verderzetting ;-)


----------



## sv3rr3

Diver saturday


----------



## T_I

Al weer enkele weken deze:










Met dit bagger (lees veel te warme) weer draagt leer erg irritant. (en gedraagt het zich meer als spons dan als band)


----------



## sv3rr3




----------



## merl




----------



## Bidle

Patek Nautilus 5711 32 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Roelkalkboel




----------



## sv3rr3

Normaal met zwarte leren band. Nog niet zeker over de Nato-band, maar worth a shot.


----------



## Bidle

Altijd goed om lekker te combineren. Zou deze eens op een donker grijze proberen of als het sportiever moet op onderstaande:


----------



## sv3rr3

Bidle said:


> Altijd goed om lekker te combineren. Zou deze eens op een donker grijze proberen of als het sportiever moet op onderstaande:


Thanks Bidle, goede tips.


----------



## MHe225

Toen ik 3 weken geleden de Ariadne omgespte dacht ik nog _.... weekje en dan mijn nieuwe 2014 WUS Tourbillion uitproberen_. Die vlieger gaat niet op want de Tourby wordt nog steeds door USPS in gijzeling gehouden. Derhalve maar een van de voorhanden zijnde horloges opgepakt:


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Toen ik 3 weken geleden de Ariadne omgespte dacht ik nog _.... weekje en dan mijn nieuwe 2014 WUS Tourbillion uitproberen_. Die vlieger gaat niet op want de Tourby wordt nog steeds door USPS in gijzeling gehouden. Derhalve maar een van de voorhanden zijnde horloges opgepakt:


Hopelijk kent jouw "avontuur" met ems/usps een betere afloop dan het mijne...veel succes!


----------



## T_I

sv3rr3 said:


> Normaal met zwarte leren band. Nog niet zeker over de Nato-band, maar worth a shot.


Ziet er toch nog leuk uit zo'n winner. Hoe bevalt ie?


----------



## ScreenKiller

stowa toch?


----------



## JohnGo

Seiko 6309 'Seamaster 300'


----------



## MHe225

ScreenKiller said:


> stowa toch?


Yup; FOLE



Inca Bloc said:


> Hopelijk kent jouw "avontuur" met ems/usps een betere afloop dan het mijne...veel succes!


Ja dus ...... toen ik gisteren naar bed ging was de info op de tracking pagina onveranderd; minder dan 12 uur later belt de post mevrouw aan de deur met het pakje / horloge. Geluk dat Anneke thuis was.

Dus na (te) lang wachten dan eindelijk mijn 2014 WUS CMW Tourbillon:









De voorkant kunnen jullie in de Laatste Aanwinst draad zien


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> Yup; FOLE
> 
> Ja dus ...... toen ik gisteren naar bed ging was de info op de tracking pagina onveranderd; minder dan 12 uur later belt de post mevrouw aan de deur met het pakje / horloge. Geluk dat Anneke thuis was.
> 
> Dus na (te) lang wachten dan eindelijk mijn 2014 WUS CMW Tourbillon:
> 
> View attachment 1587231
> 
> 
> De voorkant kunnen jullie in de Laatste Aanwinst draad zien


Gelukkig maar dat dit goed afgelopen is.
Mooi horloge! Veel plezier er mee.


----------



## sv3rr3

T_I said:


> Ziet er toch nog leuk uit zo'n winner. Hoe bevalt ie?


Erg goed, ik heb hem 4 jaar geleden op eBay gekocht voor $15 geloof ik. Was beschikbaar in meerdere kleuren.
Automatisch uurwerk en meelopende secondewijzer in het onderste schijfje als extraatje. Natuurlijk heeft hij een kleinere gangreserve (14 uur gok ik), maar dat is te overleven aangezien je de datum los kunt instellen en dus niet door hoeft te blijven draaien.
Toen gekocht met het idee dat ik me er geen buil aan kon vallen, maar al 4 jaar volledig werkend is niet slecht voor dat geld


----------



## sv3rr3




----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag de Alpinist uit zijn hok gehaald voor zijn eerste polstijd. Hier op Rhein Fils Nanotech band.


----------



## Bidle

sv3rr3 said:


>


Heb je hier nog meer foto's van? Lijkt op deze foto wel op een neppert,....

Hier vandaag een duiker:

JLC MCDC 27 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Heb je hier nog meer foto's van? Lijkt op deze foto wel op een neppert,....


Jij kan bij "den Belgischen" douane beginnen Bidle :-d
(mooie JLC btw)


----------



## Dixit

Vandaag de originele Moscow Classic Night Hunter, voorzien van originele factuur, origineel certificaat en originele doos, geleverd door een Bekende, Gekende en Erkende Authorized Dealer.









Je moet het er tegenwoordig wel zeer nadrukkelijk allemaal bij zeggen. Voor je het weet is er weer d'een of andere Belg die dit voor een Breitling aanziet en hem dan vervolgens wil achteroverdrukken en verpatsen.
(We zullen er maar om lachen, zeker, Inca ? ;-) )


----------



## Inca Bloc

Lol 😆


----------



## merl




----------



## T_I

Vergaderdagje, dus...










En ik schiet m'n 365 project af, geen zin meer in. (Leven is te saai voor leuke afwisselende foto's)


----------



## Bidle

sv3rr3 said:


>


En ook dit horloge vertoont op de foto de nodige mankementen en is dus gewoon een neppert .... heb er maar melding van gemaakt. Zie de vele verschillen; de cijfers op de bezel, lengte van de wijzers, maar begin met de uitlijning van de datum,..... en zo zijn er nog wat punten op te noemen bij deze slechte neppert.










Vandaag niet al te warm weer dus deze Zenith op leer


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## sv3rr3

Oke Biedel, fijne dag verder he. Douane lijkt me idd wel wat voor jou.


----------



## sv3rr3

T_I said:


> Vergaderdagje, dus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En ik schiet m'n 365 project af, geen zin meer in. (Leven is te saai voor leuke afwisselende foto's)


Kan je dan niet beter je leven afwisselender maken? Komen de leuke foto's vanzelf ;-)


----------



## Bidle

sv3rr3 said:


> Oke Biedel, fijne dag verder he. Douane lijkt me idd wel wat voor jou.


Beetje zwakke reactie.
Nep horloges zijn hier gewoon niet welkom en passen niet in het beleid van het forum. Er zijn genoeg andere goede en gezellige fora waarop nep horloges wel welkom zijn. Van één ben ik zelfs lid en heb het daar ook prima naar mijn zin. Dit ondanks ik zelf absoluut niks met nep horloges heb.

Verder gewoon lekker blijven posten op het forum en het hier iig bij echte horloges houden. Je hebt nu 1 waarschuwing en je mag er 5,.. dus voorlopig is er niks aan de hand.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Nep horloges zijn hier gewoon niet welkom en passen niet in het beleid van het forum.


Voor het geld van een "fugazi" heb je bv hele leuke Sea-Gull's, BJWAF's, Bejing Behai's, Rodina's en andere Parnissen...


----------



## EricSW

sv3rr3 said:


> Oke Biedel, fijne dag verder he. Douane lijkt me idd wel wat voor jou.


Ik vroeg me af of je het horloge wel voor 4000 euro heb gekocht, want dan ben je goed in de boot genomen. 
Zo niet, dan is het wel vreemd te noemen dat je hem hier als Omega GMT plaatst. Zou je op z'n minst (buiten dat je de foto niet mag plaatsen hier, maar goed) kunnen melden dat het een 'hommage' is of zo..


----------



## EricSW

Ik draag overigens deze vandaag:


----------



## sv3rr3

EricSW said:


> Ik vroeg me af of je het horloge wel voor 4000 euro heb gekocht, want dan ben je goed in de boot genomen.
> Zo niet, dan is het wel vreemd te noemen dat je hem hier als Omega GMT plaatst. Zou je op z'n minst (buiten dat je de foto niet mag plaatsen hier, maar goed) kunnen melden dat het een 'hommage' is of zo..


Nee tuurlijk niet. Een vriend van mij handelt in replica's en deze heeft ie er tussendoor kunnen meenemen. Ik heb nooit lopen schreeuwen dat het een echte was, maar dat terzijde. Bidle had gewoon een opmerking kunnen posten/privebericht ipv direct te rapporteren. Dan had ik de foto verwijderd en was er niks aan de hand. Was nl niet op de hoogte van die regels. Laf om het dus zo te doen.

Overigens, als je dan toch op die vermeldingstour gaat, blijft het een GMT; het is een horloge met extra tijdzone-functie, aangezien hij de extra oranje wijzer heeft.

Bidle heeft mijn plezier iig verpest en ik ben vanaf nu weg uit Kaliber 2010. Veel plezier met z'n 6en (als het niet minder is tegenwoordig).


----------



## EricSW

Prima. Ieder z'n mening.


----------



## Bidle

sv3rr3 said:


> Nee tuurlijk niet. Een vriend van mij handelt in replica's en deze heeft ie er tussendoor kunnen meenemen. Ik heb nooit lopen schreeuwen dat het een echte was, maar dat terzijde. Bidle had gewoon een opmerking kunnen posten/privebericht ipv direct te rapporteren. Dan had ik de foto verwijderd en was er niks aan de hand. Was nl niet op de hoogte van die regels. Laf om het dus zo te doen.


Heb het eerder al aangegeven met je "IWC". Waarop je niet reageerde, de Omega werd ik op geattendeerd en dus daarop maar duidelijker gereageerd en het idd gemeld. Daarbij was ik ook niet de enige. Er is niet voor niets een meldknop en ook dat is de wens van de eigenaar en staat zo omschreven in de regels. Onze moderator is met vakantie en dan houden we met z'n allen een oogje in het zeil.



sv3rr3 said:


> Overigens, als je dan toch op die vermeldingstour gaat, blijft het een GMT; het is een horloge met extra tijdzone-functie, aangezien hij de extra oranje wijzer heeft.


GMT prima,.. maar geen Omega en nep en dus tegen de regels. Het forum is van de eigenaar die deze regels heeft opgesteld en veel al in overleg met de leden. Neppers zijn hier gewoon niet gewenst. 
Dan is het zelfs zo dat je niet direct een ban krijgt maar enkel een waarschuwing wat ik niet meer dan normaal vind. Zeker als ik zie op wat voor een manier en waar je het horloge hebt gepost (waaronder je eerste post in dit topic).



sv3rr3 said:


> Bidle heeft mijn plezier iig verpest en ik ben vanaf nu weg uit Kaliber 2010. Veel plezier met z'n 6en (als het niet minder is tegenwoordig).


Dat ik je plezier heb verpest,... kan ik niet volgen en lees het dan ook als; Ik ben stom geweest en ben daarop gewezen. Wat mij betreft heb ik dat ook op een nette manier gedaan. Sowieso binnen het beleid wat op dit forum gehanteerd word. 
Ook je opmerking m.b.t. het aantal posters komt bij mij enkel over als een stukje frustratie en je slaat de plank nog mis ook. Dit gedeelte is een klein hoekje wat juist de afgelopen tijd aan het groeien is. Zoals ik al eerder heb aangegeven is het niet de bedoeling dat dit een volwaardig forum binnen een forum gaat worden.

Nogmaals je hebt een fout gemaakt en dat is niet erg. Je kunt gewoon blijven posten enkel dan over echte horloges. Indien je dat niet wilt, geen probleem dan zoek je je voldoening elders. Aan jou die keus.

*[on-topic]*
Morgen gaat deze om, die langzaam aan het stijgen is op mijn favorieten lijstje:

JLC DSC 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

sv3rr3 said:


> Bidle heeft mijn plezier iig verpest en ik ben vanaf nu weg uit Kaliber 2010. Veel plezier met z'n 6en (als het niet minder is tegenwoordig).


Dit is een jammere uithaal naar al de forumleden (die je niets in de weg leggen). Er word vermeld dat de Omega een fugazi is, dat is alles. Dat je een reactie hierop ging krijgen was toch te verwachten op een forum vol watchheads, of niet? Wij gaan voor het kaliber icm de looks, niet voor iets wat "er van ver" op lijkt. Een fugazi maakt gewoon niet waar wat het pretendeerd te zijn. Als je écht van horloges houdt, en je niet veel geld te makken hebt, dan besteed je je €'s beter aan instapmodellen met een interessant kaliber ipv een fugazi.
Mvg,
I-B

OT: 
Vandaag heb ik de Atlantic nog eens om de pols. Jammer dat ik de sunburst van de blauwe ring op de dial niet op foto te pakken krijg. Ach ja, ik maak natuurlijk ook alleen maar foonfoto's, dus ik zit er niet echt mee...


----------



## T_I

sv3rr3 said:


> Kan je dan niet beter je leven afwisselender maken? Komen de leuke foto's vanzelf ;-)


Kan, maar tot het einde van het jaar zit ik in elk geval nog op deze saaie klus, de weekdag is nu opstaan, ontbijten, naar werk, werken, naar huis, eten, uurtje voor mezelf en dan vlak. De reistijd maak ik nog iets leuker met het spel https://www.ingress.com/ (join the Enlightened), maar dat is het nu wel even. (en ik heb heel wat sloop werk te doen thuis)

Ik mis nu al een aantal foto's, maar heb wel wat geleerd van het project. (hoe ik die page maak, hoe de camera in de foon werkt,...) Ik vind het goed. Ik merk dat ik met dit rot weer toch weinig voor elkaar krijg, veel te warm/benauwd. Ik kan niet wachten tot het najaar er weer is en de temperaturen buiten en in huis eindelijk weer onder de 20 zitten.

On-topic: vandaag (weer) de Seiko.












Inca Bloc said:


> Vandaag heb ik de Atlantic nog eens om de pols. Jammer dat ik de sunburst van de blauwe ring op de dial niet op foto te pakken krijg. Ach ja, ik maak natuurlijk ook alleen maar foonfoto's, dus ik zit er niet echt mee...


De sunburst is meestal ook met de foon camera wel goed te vangen, of in elk geval, mij is het gelukt.










Koste wel wat oefenen en draaien van het horloge om de juiste hoek te vangen. Ik gebruik Camera Zoom FX op m'n Android foon, de stock camera app van deze Huawei is bagger.


----------



## Dixit

Ken je de Franse uitdrukking _"Boulot, métro, dodo", _T_I ? (Werk, metro, slapie doen). Die lijkt me hier heel passend. ;-)

Vandaag kwam op het weerbericht 'veel regen' (klopt) en 'temperaturen tot 28°C' (euhm...), dus ik heb weer wat zonnigs om. Een Authentieke Vostok Kommandirskie. Geloof het of niet, maar de Chinezen maken zelfs van dit model neppers. In het geval van een Vostok zou het zo maar kunnen, dat de nepper duurzamer is dan het origineel.


----------



## merl




----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> De sunburst is meestal ook met de foon camera wel goed te vangen, of in elk geval, mij is het gelukt.
> Koste wel wat oefenen en draaien van het horloge om de juiste hoek te vangen.


Ik heb zowat iedere mogelijke hoek geprobeerd, inclusief me naar alle richtingen van het licht te draaien. Met mijn Seiko's, BJWAF's etc lukt het perfect, zowel mét als zonder flits, maar deze krijg ik dus écht niet te pakken. Waarschijnlijk komt dit door de kleur, die van donker zwart/blauw overloopt naar lichtpurper... Op deze foto's zie je enkele voorbeelden :






















Dus ik krijg de sunburst wel te pakken, maar niet op de Atlantic..


----------



## Bidle

Stuur maar op dan maak ik wel een foto!! Enkel kans bestaat dat die op de terug weg zoek raakt bij PostNL.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Stuur maar op dan maak ik wel een foto!! Enkel kans bestaat dat die op de terug weg zoek raakt bij PostNL.


héhé  Al een geluk dat je binnen de EU woont, anders verdween hij al bij de douane ;-)


----------



## T_I

Dixit said:


> Ken je de Franse uitdrukking _"Boulot, métro, dodo", _T_I ? (Werk, metro, slapie doen). Die lijkt me hier heel passend. ;-)


Ik kende 'm niet, maar hij is wel toepasselijk. Dat het werk ook dodelijk saai is nu helpt ook niet echt. De vorige klus was uitdagender en beter bereikbaar, ondanks dubbele afstand.



Inca Bloc said:


> maar deze krijg ik dus écht niet te pakken. Waarschijnlijk komt dit door de kleur, die van donker zwart/blauw overloopt naar lichtpurper...
> Dus ik krijg de sunburst wel te pakken, maar niet op de Atlantic..


Vaag, je zou verwachten dat als een sunburst zichtbaar is voor het oog dat de camera 'm ook kan vangen.


----------



## Vogelenzang

sv3rr3 said:


> Veel plezier met z'n 6en (als het niet minder is tegenwoordig).


Daar neem ik er iedergeval eentje op!


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag de 3725 met een lederen band, ga hem wellicht morgenvroeg even op de originele band zetten. Beetje afhankelijk van het weer. 


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag met mijn petekind en neefjes naar Center Parcs en de Mako mag ook mee.


----------



## merl




----------



## T_I

Vandaag begonnen met:










Was toch warmer, dus even wat staal.










En na een 15-20 min (langer blijft onverstandig) toch weer mechanisch.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag wederom de Atlantic. Ik ben hem meer polstijd aan het geven en nu is de korte gangreserve gestegen naar een acceptabele 38 uren. Ook heb ik nu een goed beeld op de nauwkeurigheid van het ETA 2804 binnenwerk, ik kan niets anders dan vaststellen dat het een extreem accuraat machientje is.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer even een quartz.










Om daarna toch maar weer op de Seiko over te stappen.


----------



## barry72

De stalen band verwisseld voor een suede van de Junghans Max Bill vandaag:


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> _.... weekje en dan mijn nieuwe 2014 WUS Tourbillion uitproberen .._.


Zoals jullie gelezen hebben heeft het allemaal wat langer dan 'n weekje geduurd, maar eindelijk is het moment daar:









Ik was even "vergeten" dat dit horloge een bandmaat van 22 mm benodigt; die heb ik niet royaal voorhanden. Voorlopig maar op een (custom) cognac kleurige krokodil met aqua-blauw stiksel. Niet gek, al zeg ik het zelf. Iets meer zicht op de band ten koste van het horloge:


----------



## Inca Bloc

BJWAF "New Beijing commemorate 1st voyage of China aircraft carrier"


----------



## Bidle

Geen horloge om vandaag,... snap het zelf ook niet goed. ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Geen horloge om vandaag,... snap het zelf ook niet goed. ;-)


Foto's A.U.B! ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

NATO-strap op de Seiko gezet, dus ff van klokje gewisseld


----------



## Bidle

Thuis gekomen me gelijk maar weer aangekleed:


Minerva 140th Anniversary 15 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

Deze had ik al een hele tijd niet meer aan, dus, dinsdag WuYi-dag!


----------



## EricSW

Spork vandaag.


----------



## T_I

Na weken vanwege de warmte de Seiko om hebben gehad:

Gisteren:









Vandaag:


----------



## sv3rr3

Inca Bloc said:


> Deze had ik al een hele tijd niet meer aan, dus, dinsdag WuYi-dag!
> 
> View attachment 1593704


Welke band is dat?


----------



## Inca Bloc

sv3rr3 said:


> Welke band is dat?


Dat is een band van Morellato. Hier zie je hem wat beter.
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## SearChart

Seiko SKX007 op blauwe NATO in de Ardennen.


----------



## merl

De Tango vandaag


----------



## DayteX

Hamilton Cushion Auto


----------



## Inca Bloc

PLA army diver


----------



## Dixit

De koekoeksklok weeral. Aan -12s/dag, dus hij begint stabiel te worden.


----------



## Martin_B

Vakantie voorbij, eindelijk een rustig kantoor dagje, dus mag de 1601 weer om :-!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Vakantie voorbij, eindelijk een rustig kantoor dagje, dus mag de 1601 weer om :-!


Welkom terug Martin, hopelijk ben je goed uitgerust


----------



## Martin_B

Inca Bloc said:


> Welkom terug Martin, hopelijk ben je goed uitgerust


Zeker, dank je :-!


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dadelijk komt er een ganse meute kids zwemmen, dus ff plastic fantastic aangeschoten...1996 Swatch aqua-chrono Atlanta olympics..


----------



## GeneH

Zwemmen met dit weer?


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer eens de Seiko om.


----------



## Inca Bloc

GeneH said:


> Zwemmen met dit weer?


ik heb een verwarmd zwembad én het is hier een aangename 24 graden ;-)


----------



## GeneH

Da valt idd mee, ik zit hier te werken in Berchem (Antwerpen), deze middag buiten gezeten op terras om te eten en was toch maar frisjes. Kan natuurlijk ook aan de ijskoude Duvel hebben gelegen! (foei meneer de café baas want had nochtans ene van't schap gevraagd!)


----------



## Bidle

Hier even deze tussendoor om te zien of het een beetje wil lopen. Wie er een geschikte band voor heeft mag hem hebben. 


Baylor automatic 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## barry72




----------



## Inca Bloc

Vintage accutron


----------



## GeneH

TW Steel Ceo Canteen, reeds 5j in bezit maar verveelt nooit. Bandje is van een Tauchmeister horloge.


----------



## Martin_B

Deze enicar vandaag:


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag


----------



## merl




----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## T_I

Gisteren










Nu










Vanavond (m'n verjaardagsfeestje, 'buit' van de vorige verjaardag showen)


----------



## Bidle

Oldie chronometer:


Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## GeneH

De TW Steel terug om


----------



## sv3rr3




----------



## Inca Bloc

Sistem 51


----------



## Bidle

Junghans Max Bill 15 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## sv3rr3

Vandaag eerst even de Poljot. Vanmiddag komt mijn Seiko SNK807 van monsterwatches binnen, dus alvast de lederen band klaargelegd  Tegen die tijd ook even een update-fotootje.










Goed weekend iedereen!


----------



## merl

Wellness....


----------



## sv3rr3

Zoals beloofd, de SNK807. Net binnen en direct op z'n nieuwe band!


----------



## sv3rr3




----------



## merl

Een oudje vandaag


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dixit

Ik ben inmiddels overgeschakeld naar mijn Aviator Navigator met ingebouwde rekenliniaal. Hij stond stil op de 15e en aangezien die Russen geen snel-datuminstelling hebben, moest ik even wachten.
Een van mijn horloges met ingebouwde rekenliniaal.


----------



## Bidle

Speciaal voor MartinB:


IWC 89 RG 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

De Seiko 5 met polywatch behandeld, gedaan met werken voor vandaag, het zonnetje schijnt, dussss, ff buiten met de paardjes spelen nu...


----------



## sv3rr3

Inca Bloc said:


> De Seiko 5 met polywatch behandeld, gedaan met werken voor vandaag, het zonnetje schijnt, dussss, ff buiten met de paardjes spelen nu...
> 
> View attachment 1600975


Welke porsche? 

OT:


----------



## Inca Bloc

sv3rr3 said:


> Welke porsche?


 944 Turbo S


----------



## Bidle

Deze Hamilton:


Hamilton 6bb geneva 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ooit moest het er eens van komen....dus vandaag, eerste polstijd :


----------



## joins

Gisteren aangekomen seiko 6105 8110. Binnenwerk nagezien, nieuwe lume, verder in originele staat. Niet te erg opgepoetst.


----------



## Bidle

Weer een oudje, maar met zijn 38mm de perfecte maat. 


Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Weer een oudje, maar met zijn 38mm de perfecte maat.
> 
> 
> Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 03 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


Is dat een Landeron binnenwerk?


----------



## Bidle

Een wat???? Nee joh,.. Lemania 1275!
bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Lemania 1275

Lemania is een één van de bekendste m.b.t. chronografen.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Titus








@Bidle :
weet jij welk binnenwerk dit is? Ik twijfel of het een Valjoux, Landeron of iets anders is, mijn kennis is niet zo groot over vintage binnenwerken :








Thx bij voorbaat


----------



## Bidle

Niet meer twijfelen,.. is een Landeron 48. Zitten nagenoeg in al die Titus modellen en in nog vele andere merken.

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Landeron_48

Hier nog zo eentje:
Vintage 37mm 18K Gold Titus Chronograph Landeron 48 Movt Swiss Watch 1950 | eBay


----------



## Inca Bloc

ik dacht het wel, ik was voor 85% zeker. Thx


----------



## Bidle

Inca Bloc said:


> ik dacht het wel, ik was voor 85% zeker. Thx


Overigens niks mis mee, zijn echte werkpaardjes.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Hij loopt ook erg mooi. Lange gangreserve en erg nauwkeurig.


----------



## Dixit

Toch maar niet verkopen ?


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Toch maar niet verkopen ?


als bij toeval iemand hem wil wel, maar ik doe er igg geen moeite voor. Ik heb hem éénmaal op Iebeej aangeboden en hij zwerft hier in de salescorner nog ergens rond, dus wie weet vraag er ooit nog iemand achter ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

Eindelijk


----------



## sv3rr3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSW

JohnGo said:


> Eindelijk


Die is mooi!!!


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een veel te lange werkdag, debuggen aan de installatie in een fabriek, vandaar mijn werkpaard om:


----------



## njosa

Damn, door dit topic regelmatig te bladeren kom ik nog eens wat (on)bekende merken voor mij tegen die er toch mooi uitzien. Blijft wel zo lastig om niets aan te schaffen verder aangezien ik gewoon spaar voor wat duurder spul


----------



## Bidle

Volgens mij is de zomer nagenoeg voorbij,.... dus met dit weer is leer geen probleem. Vandaar maar weer een vintage.


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## JohnGo

Baby Tuna Thursday...


----------



## Martin_B

Helaas nog niet klaar, dus weer zoeken naar bugs aan de lijn. Weer eentje om waarbij een krasje of butsje niet erg is ;-)



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## sv3rr3

7 dollar real leather nato strap.. Gotta love eBay 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daangoumans

sv3rr3 said:


> 7 dollar real leather nato strap.. Gotta love eBay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mooie band!


----------



## Bidle

Regen, regen, regen en nog meer regen,...... dan maar een duiker om:


Doxa 1200T 24.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Doxa 1200T 28.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Ook maar een duikert


----------



## Dixit

Morgen een officieel feest - een trouw - in tenue de ville. Vandaag maar oefenen of mijn meest recente dress watch nog tikt.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Vandaag de Vostok Europe maar weer eens aan de pols, was al weer ff geleden.


----------



## Inca Bloc

de derde wissel van de dag,
van een square G








naar een vintage jellyfish








om (voorlopig) te eindigen bij de PLA diver


----------



## T_I

Veel de Seiko om gehad.










Gisteren een vergaderdagje, dus...


----------



## Martin_B

WUS st5


----------



## Inca Bloc

Als passagier in de auto bij het vrouwtje. ..


----------



## vanhessche

Foto van enkele dagen geleden in Toscane. Nu terug in nat en koud Belgenland ...
(Bandje is een Hirsch Performance en kon dus gewoon mee het zwembad in)

DSC_2622_edit by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Weekend, dus lekker vintage


----------



## Bidle

Bij mij is het weekend nagenoeg al voorbij.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Bij mij is het weekend nagenoeg al voorbij.


Hmja, voor mijn gevoel was het net begonnen.....

Maar ik droeg hem al de hele dag hoor 

Vandaag de 1601:


----------



## barry72

Foto van vorige week toen het weer nog wat beter was...


----------



## Dixit

Zoals aangekondigd de foto van gisteren. Rodania dress watch met kostuum.









Heden het Niga erfstukje met zijn splinternieuwe bruine band.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Alpinist op kamelenvel


----------



## GeneH

Gisteren de deze










En vandaag deze nautica










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## T_I

Gisteren:










Vandaag:


----------



## Dixit

Vandaag ben ik naar een klant gefietst. Heenweg ging goed, terugweg zeiknat geregend, min of meer dwars door het regenpak heen.
Ik had echter mijn voorbereidingen getroffen: een 200m waterdichte Amphibia.









Bij terugkomst overhemd gewisseld. Ik moet er vandaag nog op uit, dus een uitstekende gelegenheid om een ander waterdicht horloge te testen, met een bandje dat niet zou moeten krimpen als het nat wordt. Dat zullen we vanaf vanmiddag weten waarschijnlijk.









Ik heb nu overigens het bandje gevouwen zoals Inca het voordeed.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Ik heb nu overigens het bandje gevouwen zoals Inca het voordeed.


Vind je het beter zo of vind je een nato nog steeds maar niets?


----------



## Dixit

Nog steeds veel band en veel gespen voor een relatief klein horloge. Het draagt overigens beter bij korte mouwen, want dan lijkt het precies minder op te vallen. Enfin, het geeft wel een zomers tintje aan het horloge. Nu het weer nog.


----------



## sv3rr3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inca Bloc

Het zonnetje schijnt hier zalig, dus ga ik zo meteen eens proberen of ik nu EINDELIJK terug motor kan rijden. De GS staat al te trappelen. Bij mijn motorpak past deze Seiko perfect.


----------



## Martin_B

Leuk bij een blauw overhemd 



Groeten,
Martin


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag en morgen


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ondanks dat een groene dial niet altijd gemakkelijk is om met je kledij te combineren (dacht ik niet aan toen ik hem kocht), krijgt deze toch relatief veel uren om de pols de laatste tijd


----------



## GeneH

Gisteren deze om de pols, kostte mij €15 via ebay. Kast voelt vrij cheap aan (logisch voor die prijs) maar de nato is lekker stevig en zacht!.

Als ik golf draag ik constant cheap horloges, nadien in de bar switch ik naar een duurder. 










Dit was vlak voor een monsterlijke hit van 265 meter!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> Ondanks dat een groene dial niet altijd gemakkelijk is om met je kledij te combineren


Let je daar op? Mijn aankleedroutine is simpel:

- Overhemd (voorste in de kast)
- Sokken (eerste paar dat ik te pakken krijg uit de la)
- Trui (bovenste van de stapel)
- Spijkerbroek (bovenste van de stapel)
- Horloge (degene waar ik zin in heb om 'm te dragen)

Ik merk dat ik de laatste dagen weer wat lol heb in afwisselen. De temperaturen zijn ook niet meer zo belachelijk hoog... (Lees < 20 graden)

Maandag:










Dinsdag:










Gisteren:









Een collega is geïnteresseerd in een enkelaar, dus laten zien.

Vandaag:









Als je de smaak te pakken hebt...


----------



## Bidle

GeneH said:


> Gisteren deze om de pols, kostte mij €15 via ebay. Kast voelt vrij cheap aan (logisch voor die prijs) maar de nato is lekker stevig en zacht!.
> 
> Als ik golf draag ik constant cheap horloges, nadien in de bar switch ik naar een duurder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dit was vlak voor een monsterlijke hit van 265 meter!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


Leuk!!
Zelf speel ik nagenoeg altijd met mijn sub of sd om.


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Leuk!!
> Zelf speel ik nagenoeg altijd met mijn sub of sd om.


Doe je alleen aan het putten dan? ;-)
Zelf draag ik geen horloge als ik golf. Toch bang dat dat het horloge geen goed zal doen.


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Doe je alleen aan het putten dan? ;-)
> Zelf draag ik geen horloge als ik golf. Toch bang dat dat het horloge geen goed zal doen.


Nee hoor, al meer dan 20jr gewoon meppen. Nog nooit een probleem met de Rolex gehad. Is dan ook een erg degelijk uurwerk en staat het ook om bekend. Waar andere merken investeerden in dunnere verfijnde uurwerkjes, bleef Rolex trouw aan het robuuste design.
Heb verder ook geen andere mechanische uurwerken die ik snel om zal doen.


----------



## JohnGo

Mijn Japanse 'COSC Queen', -3/+2 sec maximum over een week gemeten, en dat out of the box met een simpel 7S26 kaliber, dit horloge blijft me verbazen...


----------



## merl

Vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst.
Een nineties reissue van een seventies rally diver.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag de Raketa.










Toch eens na kijken. Ondanks dat die als 'recently serviced' verkocht is loopt ie nu af en toe 5 min voor. (alsof een tandwiel een tandje mist)


----------



## JohnGo

merl said:


> Vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst.
> Een nineties reissue van een seventies rally diver.


Mag-ni-fiek Merl!!! De klik is er ook meteen als ik deze zie 
Veel (draag)plezier ermee! Ben benieuwd naar je indrukken en impressies...


----------



## merl

JohnGo said:


> Mag-ni-fiek Merl!!! De klik is er ook meteen als ik deze zie
> Veel (draag)plezier ermee! Ben benieuwd naar je indrukken en impressies...


Dank! Ik zal morgen even wat foto's maken en samen met mijn indrukken plaatsen in het nieuwe aanwinst topic.


----------



## marathonna

Vandaag deze naar het werk...


----------



## Martin_B

ML vandaag:


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## merl




----------



## Bidle

Mooie foto, mooie duiker. Vind met name de matte wijzerplaat erg geslaagd. De Isofrane maakt het af.


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Mooie foto, mooie duiker. Vind met name de matte wijzerplaat erg geslaagd. De Isofrane maakt het af.


Dank je, helemaal met je eens. Het is een van mijn meest gedragen horloges momenteel. Ik vind het ook wel prettig dat de teksten op de wijzerplaat lekker klein zijn.


----------



## Inca Bloc

New Bejing


----------



## T_I

Gestart met de Orient










Maar omdat het warm is gaat de Seiko toch om.










Was het een paar dagen lekker, zetten ze de verwarming weer hoger buiten.


----------



## Martin_B

Weer eens wat anders 



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GeneH

Lang geleden dat deze nog polstijd heeft gekregen dus hopla!










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Martin_B

Omdat T_I het zo zonde vond dat ik hem bijna niet droeg, nu deze ;-)



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GeneH

Ik wil hem gerust voor €10 overkopen en hem elke dag dragen!


----------



## Inca Bloc

GeneH said:


> Ik wil hem gerust voor €10 overkopen en hem elke dag dragen!


:-d


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> Omdat T_I het zo zonde vond dat ik hem bijna niet droeg, nu deze ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Voor een horloge met een donkere plaat is dit wel een hele mooie, de kast en band passen er prima bij. Misschien, ooit, komt deze ook in mijn collectie.

Hier vandaag de Orient om. (kennen jullie al, dus even zonder ploatje)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Zo meteen eekhoorntjesbrood en cantarellen plukken met mijn twee onderdanen. Een Swatch leek me ideaal daarvoor ...


----------



## Martin_B

ik val nu wel door de mand dat ik mijn datum nooit goed zet ;-)

Groeten,
Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Het scherm op de achtergrond verleent je post enige geloofwaardigheid ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

zo, zeker 2 kilo cantarellen geplukt, niet slecht voor een klein uurtje plukken. Het eekhoorntjesbrood was nog te klein naar mijn zin dus daar wacht ik nog ff op...








...de Swatch heb ik uitgedaan ten voordele van de Longines


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## marathonna

Vandaag maar weer eens de 090 SE op Zwart lederen Croc. Nato....









Gewoon een heerlijk Horloge..


----------



## marathonna

merl said:


> Vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst.
> Een nineties reissue van een seventies rally diver.


Wow...een geweldig Horloge...Hoe ben je er aangekomen..??


----------



## merl

marathonna said:


> Wow...een geweldig Horloge...Hoe ben je er aangekomen..??


Dank! Op het scwf forum de eigenaar een bericht gestuurd met de vraag waar ik dat model kon krijgen. Van het een kwam het ander...zo dus


----------



## sv3rr3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer het klushorloge.










Gisteren tijdens een klusje (3e keer dat ik de klus uitvoerde) is de eerste kras op het glas gekomen, dus officieel ingewijd als klus klokkie.


----------



## barry72

Beijing Beihai LE vandaag


----------



## merl




----------



## Inca Bloc

zaterdag klusdag


----------



## marathonna

Vandaag mijn oude Citizen Espreme.
Ooit gekocht in Japan en was toen hier niet verkrijgbaar..









































Nog steeds bijzonder mooi Horloge..


----------



## marathonna

Maar vanavond ga ik stappen...en dan gaat deze om..

























:-d


----------



## MHe225

Bijna 'n maand lang de WUS Tourbillion om gehad, dus de hoogste tijd voor iets anders; deze sinds dinsdag j.l.:









Vanmiddag weer gewisseld; eventjes geduld voor de foto want er gaan nieuwe wrist-shots komen.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag ook druk aan het klussen geweest, met deze om, behalve tijdens het verven;


----------



## Bidle

Kan ook weer mee doen, vandaag en de komende 3 dagen deze om op reis:


JLC DSC 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

aaaah Ron, mijn favoriete Omega!


----------



## merl

Twee vandaag. Eerst de Seiko dan de Stowa


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> ... Vanmiddag weer gewisseld; eventjes geduld voor de foto want er gaan nieuwe wrist-shots komen.


Belofte maakt schuld, nietwaar. Je moet even geduld hebben, maar dan heb je ook wat :-d
Vers van de pers (eh, camera), slechts 20 minuten oud ..... 2 wrists, 2 horloges, 2x oranje


----------



## Inca Bloc

Polstraining met een groot uurwerk voor als de Steinhart flieger aankomt ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de Enicar:



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Skv

Lang niet gedragen, maar nu mijn Omega Constellation verkocht is, krijgt hij weer een kans.


----------



## Skv

Martin_B said:


> ik val nu wel door de mand dat ik mijn datum nooit goed zet ;-)
> 
> Groeten,
> Martin


Is dat een 1601? Ik heb net elders op dit forum een topic aangemaakt (en een schaamteloze cp) omdat ik een 1601 wil. Wauw.


----------



## MHe225

Jelle86 said:


> Lang niet gedragen, maar nu mijn Omega Constellation verkocht is, krijgt hij weer een kans.





Jelle86 said:


> Is dat een 1601? Ik heb net elders op dit forum een topic aangemaakt (en een schaamteloze cp) omdat ik een 1601 wil. Wauw.


He, heb ik toch eventjes gemist dat je Connie weg is ..... waarom? Volgens mij was het een prima exemplaar, toch?

1601 DJ is ook niks mis mee - een van de weinige Rolex klokjes op mijn lijstje. Maar dan moet ie wel van 1960 zijn .....

Succes met de jacht.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik dacht hetzelfde als Ron, waarom de Connie weg, ik vond hem prachtig!



Jelle86 said:


> Is dat een 1601? Ik heb net elders op dit forum een topic aangemaakt (en een schaamteloze cp) omdat ik een 1601 wil. Wauw.


Het is inderdaad een 1601. Wat mij betreft de mooiste datejust, niet in de laatste plaats vanwege de piepan dial. nog een extra plaatje van de mijne dan ;-)



maar die draag ik vandaag niet. Dus om on-topic te blijven, vandaag deze 



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dinsdag quartzdag
(gerecycleerde foto's)


----------



## Martin_B

Inca Bloc said:


> Dinsdag quartzdag
> (gerecycleerde foto's)


Ik wil geen mieren op laag water ziften, maar dit is géén Quartz. 
(maar wel een prachtig horloge :-!)


----------



## Inca Bloc

hahaha idd je hebt een punt, het is een batterijaangedreven vorkheftruck


----------



## Bidle

Ik zou de linker om doen. Horloges staat bij mij redelijk hoog in de top tien mooiste horloges.


----------



## Skv

MHe225 said:


> He, heb ik toch eventjes gemist dat je Connie weg is ..... waarom? Volgens mij was het een prima exemplaar, toch?
> 
> 1601 DJ is ook niks mis mee - een van de weinige Rolex klokjes op mijn lijstje. Maar dan moet ie wel van 1960 zijn .....
> 
> Succes met de jacht.


Hij is afgelopen woensdag op de bus gegaan naar Denenarken. Ik vond het een mooi ding, had ook een originele gesp er bij gevonden. Maar.. ik kon er niet goed mee. Ik ben 27 en vind goud wat op het randje voor mijn leeftijd. Ook ergerde ik me aan de lugs van de monocoque case. Als ik andere pie pans zag met de klassieke lugs en decagonale kroon dan vind ik dat toch echt mooier.

Toen bij de service de lume wat beschadigd raakte en ik dat elke keer zag als ik het klokje droeg, betekende dat slechts sporadisch polstijd. Intussen mijn zinnen gezet op een DJ of een Speedie pro, dus verkoop was een goede optie.

In mijn verkoopdrift helaas ook mijn Geneve (die blauwe) verkocht. Wel voor een goede prijs, maar die mis ik toch wel wat meer.

Maar het was toch vooral dat ik hem nu niet bij me vond passen als ik eerlijk moet zijn.

Aan de andere kant heb ik budget voor klokjes die ik anders nooit had kunnen kopen. Afwisseling houdt de hobby leuk!


----------



## Martin18

Bidle said:


> Ik zou de linker om doen. Horloges staat bij mij redelijk hoog in de top tien mooiste horloges.


Ik denk eerlijk gezegd niet dat het ooit nog beter wordt qua sporthorloges dan de Nautilus met blauwe wijzerplaat. Alles is perfect aan dat horloge.


----------



## Skv

Martin18 said:


> Ik denk eerlijk gezegd niet dat het ooit nog beter wordt qua sporthorloges dan de Nautilus met blauwe wijzerplaat. Alles is perfect aan dat horloge.


Ik ben ook fan. Netjes dat je dat ding als student aan hebt weten te schaffen.


----------



## marathonna

Vandaag 1 van mijn laatste aanwinsten om gehad ...een 090 op een zwart lederen Cuff..

























































Een stoere band die behoorlijk comfortabel om de pols ligt....


----------



## GeneH

Aangezien we de echte nog niet kunnen betalen... 










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Martin_B

Jelle86 said:


> Ik ben ook fan. Netjes dat je dat ding als student aan hebt weten te schaffen.


Ik ben ook zeker fan. Ik denk trouwens niet dat deze is aangeschaft ;-)


----------



## Bidle

En weer on-topic. ;-)

Vandaag deze Sherpa met bijzonder 33jewels uurwerkje. 

Enicar Sherpa Divette 33 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## JohnGo

Geen fysieke arbeid verricht vandaag, dus de Oris BC van stal gehaald...


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de ML:


----------



## marathonna

Vandaag word het deze...andere Vostok op een nieuwe Cuff..


----------



## Dale Vito

tijdje geleden.. alles goed heren?


----------



## Martin_B

Dale Vito said:


> tijdje geleden.. alles goed heren?


Dag Dale,

Welkom terug


----------



## Bidle

Welkom terug Dale,... wat is dat voor slang rechtsonder op de foto?


----------



## MHe225

Dale Vito said:


> tijdje geleden.. alles goed heren?


Dat mogen wij ook wel vragen (enkelvoud dan) Alles goed, mogen wij hopen? Ik vroeg mij al een paar keer eerder af waar jij ineens was en er waren onderwerpen waar jij wel wat zou kunnen melden (zoals je ook juist gedaan hebt). Vanwaar de afwezigheid?
Hopelijk zien we je weer regelmatig langsschuiven en mogelijk kom ik binnenkort eventjes bij jou langs, koffie drinken en zo ......

En om bij het onderwerp van de draad te blijven, nog steeds:


----------



## merl




----------



## merl




----------



## Martin_B

kantoordag:


----------



## marathonna

Vandaag de Ice Watch XXL...(van mijn dochter gekregen..) met lederen band...


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Ze is gek op IceWatch dus had ze er ook 1 voor mijn verjaardag gegeven...(keb wel snel de band verwisseld..)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Chinees vandaag :


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Bidle

Ik ga morgen weer op reis en neem mee:


Minerva Heritage 15 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva Heritage 12 by Bidle, on Flickr

Daarbij nog een Junghans met cal. 88 en nog een dress-watch.


----------



## merl

Vandaag een thuiswerkdagje met deze om


----------



## JohnGo

Baby-tuna Thursday



















Grtz


----------



## merl




----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## barry72

Beijing gisteren en Sinn vandaag


----------



## merl

Stowa


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Ik ga morgen weer op reis en neem mee:
> 
> 
> Minerva Heritage 15 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Minerva Heritage 12 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Daarbij nog een Junghans met cal. 88 en nog een dress-watch.


Perfectie in chronograaf-land.


----------



## Martin_B

Zaterdag:



Zondag:


Vandaag:


----------



## 104RS

Ik moet de originele stalen band nog even op maat maken, zolang even op een lederen band.


----------



## marathonna

Vandaag de hele dag de Scubadude 2014...Gister binnen gekregen en is (nog) stock...









































Dat pluizige ding op de achtergrond is mijn Vriend die altijd meegaat als ik even naar buiten ga ...


----------



## Zjak

Ik moet dringend Ingersoll eens contacteren want ik weet niet meer welk model dit is.


----------



## GeneH

Deze gaat dit weekend op lederen bandje! Metaal is toch mijn ding niet heb ik ondervonden.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Dixit

Een tijdje al deze









Ondertussen wacht ik reeds 1 week met spanning op de leverantie van mijn nieuwe Vostok van AM Uhren - een vervanging van de verzopen 'waterdichte' Komandirskie van Vostok Uhren.
Ze hebben hem vorige week donderdag bij het postkantoor ingeleverd en gisteravond veranderde de bezorgstatus pas: het postkantoor heeft hem een klein weekje gehouden ! :-(
Ik hoorde al van Duitsers, dat Deutsche Post steeds meer Post NL neigingen aan het krijgen is.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze zeemeeuw:


----------



## 104RS




----------



## GeneH

GeneH said:


> Deze gaat dit weekend op lederen bandje! Metaal is toch mijn ding niet heb ik ondervonden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


Lederen bandje it is, wel ni volledig content met de kleur. Donkerbruin had mss beter gestaan










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Inca Bloc

GeneH said:


> Lederen bandje it is, wel ni volledig content met de kleur. Donkerbruin had mss beter gestaan


Een Fleurus Chameau-bandje zou hem erg goed staan imo


----------



## Rick-Holland

Vintage VDB Combo Destro Titanium ......


----------



## MarcoUnkel

Waarom heeft iedereen een seagull?

Dit draag ik


----------



## merl

Sommigen hebben een seagull, niets mis mee 
Vandaag een Stowa voor mij


----------



## Martin_B

MarcoUnkel said:


> Waarom heeft iedereen een seagull?


Omdat ze enorm goede value for money bieden. 

Vandaag deze gedragen:


----------



## Bidle

Hier ook twee en vandaag deze om:


Sea-Gull ST8000 limited 2012 WUS 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## ScreenKiller

Bremont alt1-b

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin_B

1601 dagje:


----------



## merl




----------



## Webrunner

Mijn Seiko Shogun


----------



## MHe225

Na 'n paar weken met de Doxa nu maar weer eens wat anders:


----------



## Inca Bloc

oldskoel :


----------



## MarcoUnkel

Hetzelfde als elke dag, maar ander bandje 
View attachment 1653009


----------



## T_I

Vakantie gehad, dus voor het gemak deze om gedurende de vakantie:










Bij thuiskomst weer kunnen wisselen.

Dinsdag:










Woensdag:










En vandaag weer de Seiko.


----------



## Martin_B

Op de beurs gestaan (wots) op sjiek ;-)


Vandaag weer wat meer low budget:


----------



## Inca Bloc

nieuw binnen gekomen vandaag


----------



## JohnGo

De Seiko 7009 die m'n vader van m'n grootvader kreeg op een ferrytrip naar het VK in de zeventiger jaren...


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## GeneH

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## barry72

Nieuwe Seiko voor vandaag


----------



## merl

Stowa


----------



## Nielsracing

Fijn weekend heren!


----------



## merl




----------



## GeneH

Heerlijke horloge die Halios!


----------



## merl

Dank je! Vandaag de Okeah


----------



## 104RS

Het was wel erg lang geleden dat ik deze gedragen had:


----------



## T_I




----------



## Martin_B

BeiHai vandaag:


Groeten,
Martin


----------



## marathonna

104RS said:


> Het was wel erg lang geleden dat ik deze gedragen had:


Is deze nog nieuw te krijgen..(dit exacte type..??)


----------



## merl

Kijk even op poljot24.de


----------



## Martin_B

Net nog deze:


Maar nu is deze afgeleverd!



(nog steeds alleen iPhone pics, sorry)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Niks mis met iPhone pics en ook niet met de horloges!!

De laatste aanwinst is ook zeker niet verkeerd.


----------



## 104RS

De "Soccer Timer" is terug van de horlogemaker waar hij o.a. nieuw glas heeft gekregen. Vandaag ook een nieuwe Rios band binnengekregen, dus hij zit inmiddels om mijn pols |>


----------



## merl




----------



## Martin_B

Lekker biertje op het terras in Maastricht. Natuurlijk ook even bij Burger en Steiner gekeken


----------



## GeneH

Dan moet je zeker eens de houblon chouffe proberen! Heerlijk


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Lekker biertje op het terras in Maastricht. Natuurlijk ook even bij Burger en Steiner gekeken


... de geneugten van het (goede) leven .... ik hoop over een paar weken ook een terrasje in Maastricht te pikken.
Die pinda/honing/cognac band staat wel veel beter bij je Tourby dan de originele band. Hele goede keus, Martin.

Is dat een nieuwe (heruitgave) Wuyi Spirograph of een oudje? Wel erg mooi; gave aanwinst!

Om bij het onderwerp van de draad te blijven, voor mij nog steeds deze (wel een verse foto):


----------



## Proenski

Gister en vandaag:








Seiko SKX007 met een bescheiden mod (Monsterwatches) en een solid Jubilee


----------



## merl




----------



## Martin_B

Blauwe WUS ST5:


----------



## T_I

Druk aan het wisselen tussen de Orient










en de Seiko










met afgelopen vrijdag de Tusal als afwisseling.


----------



## Dale Vito

Speedy vandaag - bedankt voor al uw goede zorgen


----------



## Dale Vito

Bidle said:


> Welkom terug Dale,... wat is dat voor slang rechtsonder op de foto?


De slang zit aan het oranje deel vast; het is deel van een pilotenoutfit. Drukpak oid.


----------



## MichielV

Dale Vito said:


> Speedy vandaag - bedankt voor al uw goede zorgen


Heb het al eerder gezegd, maar dit zijn toch wel jaloersmakende wristshots! 

Wellicht moet ik mijn zoektocht voor een tweede speedy maar wat versnellen, zodat ik mijn conversie setje kan afmaken. (Ok, ok niet zo cool als de real deal, maar je moet wat ;-))


----------



## MarcoUnkel

En nu naar de winkel ff ander bandje halen


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Vandaag binnen gekomen. 
Ancon Sea Shadow.


----------



## Martin_B

Mooi! Is dat brons?


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Martin_B said:


> Mooi! Is dat brons?


Yep, de Ancon heeft een bronzen kast.
Het interessante hiervan vind ik dat het brons na verloop van tijd een patina opbouwt wat het horloge uniek maakt.
Dit proces is uiteraard te forceren maar ik wil het horloge op natuurlijke manier blootstellen aan de elementen zodat het patina opbouwt.
Voorlopig blijft de Ancon dan ook aan de pols zowel in m'n vrije tijd als op m'n werk in de keuken.
Wel ga ik de lederen band zo nog ff vervangen door de meegeleverde nato want ik ben bang dat de keuken niet verstandig is voor de lederen band.


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## Bidle

Ik doe weer een keertje mee!! 

Vandaag de Bifora chronometer met het mooie uurwerkje:
Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Ik doe weer een keertje mee!!
> 
> Vandaag de Bifora chronometer met het mooie uurwerkje:
> Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Prachtig! Ik denk dat jouw wus account gehackt is....je prachtige Minerva staat te koop 

Je weet dat je PMs ontvangen uit staat?


----------



## Bidle

Hmmm,.. thx!!
Helemaal vergeten, tijdje terug veel lastig gevallen via PM dus uitgezet. Staat weer aan. 



oh enne, als deze verkocht is heb ik nog steeds 2 andere Heritages! Een LNIB en een NOS. ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Hmmm,.. thx!!
> Helemaal vergeten, tijdje terug veel lastig gevallen via PM dus uitgezet. Staat weer aan.
> oh enne, als deze verkocht is heb ik nog steeds 2 andere Heritages! Een LNIB en een NOS. ;-)


Het zal toch niet waar zijn .... timing is everything en deze keer is die helemaal mis .....

ik heb net 'n naheffing van de IRS (belasting) betaald. Als buitenlander ben je een beetje tweederangs burger en mag bijvoorbeeld na 14 jaar nog steeds niet stemmen en .... en .... en .... Maar waar het belasting (betalen) betreft, word ik wel voor vol aangezien. Meer dan dat zelfs.

Deze moet ik dus laten schieten. Succes met de verkoop, Bidle. Ik kan mij niet voorstellen dat je hier mee blijft zitten.

En om bij het onderwerp te blijven:









PS - nee, de IWC ligt (nog) niet bij de lommerd .......


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Het zal toch niet waar zijn .... timing is everything en deze keer is die helemaal mis .....
> 
> ik heb net 'n naheffing van de IRS (belasting) betaald. Als buitenlander ben je een beetje tweederangs burger en mag bijvoorbeeld na 14 jaar nog steeds niet stemmen en .... en .... en .... Maar waar het belasting (betalen) betreft, word ik wel voor vol aangezien. Meer dan dat zelfs.
> 
> Deze moet ik dus laten schieten. Succes met de verkoop, Bidle. Ik kan mij niet voorstellen dat je hier mee blijft zitten.
> 
> En om bij het onderwerp te blijven:
> 
> View attachment 1740970
> 
> 
> PS - nee, de IWC ligt (nog) niet bij de lommerd .......


Hmmmm, hij is iig al gereserveerd!

Zie mail. 

Hier nog steeds de Bifora.

Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Vandaag zin in iets aparts...


----------



## JohnGo

Deze vandaag...



















Goede zondag iedereen!!!


----------



## Proenski

Gister en vandaag deze, een van mijn favoriete beaters, kan goed op leer, metaal en nato b-)


----------



## fliegerchrono

104RS said:


> Het was wel erg lang geleden dat ik deze gedragen had:


NICE! Mocht je er ooit vanaf willen....


----------



## fliegerchrono

De aankoop van vandaag op de Rikketik natuurlijk om de pols, ca. 1990 Poljot Sturmanskie Civilian met Rotor Volgograd opdruk! Nieuw Graf Racing bandje van de horlogebandenspecialist erop en klaar!


----------



## MHe225

fliegerchrono said:


> De aankoop van vandaag op de Rikketik ... ca. 1990 Poljot Sturmanskie Civilian met Rotor Volgograd opdruk!


En "iedereen" maar zeggen dat de Rikketik beurs niet echt de moeite waard is - da's anders een waardige aankoop.

Ik heb inspiratie uit deze draad en recente posts en discussie geput, dus ben ik van één van mijn grootste horloges naar één van de kleinsten geswitched. En verder is dit ook één van de oudste horloges (als ik de horloges van mijn vader niet meetel):


----------



## fliegerchrono

Was mijn eerste keer Rikketik, veel klokken, veel 65plussers met ruiten hemden en katoenen vestje! Wel mooi aanbod in horloges en prijzen die toch best wel weer wat lager liggen dan ik zo her en der op internet tegenkom. Had gehoopt op meer aanbod in Russische horloges, maar Amphibias die gangbaar zijn gebruikt voor amper minder dan nieuw en maar twee Sturmanskies gezien, alleen deze en een vroeg, niet al te mooi luchtmachtexemplaar waarde eigenaar eur. 450,- wilde hebben!
Anyway, het horloge van vandaag, Spider Chrono, en ja een quartz...


----------



## Inca Bloc

Mijn Seiko ssc vandaag. Sinds de laatste keer dat ik hem aanhad is er geen seconde bijgekomen of afgegaan, hij loopt nog steeds gelijk met mijn computer (vond ik toch wel het vermelden waard...)!


----------



## Bidle

Sinds gisteren en voorlopig de komende dagen onderstaande om in Verwegistan:


JLC DSC 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Inca Bloc

Whoppaaa, Bidle & de JLC..... ik ben nog steeds beschikbaar voor adoptie hoor ;-) PA :-d


----------



## Bidle

Inca Bloc said:


> Whoppaaa, Bidle & de JLC..... ik ben nog steeds beschikbaar voor adoptie hoor ;-) PA :-d


Doe toch niet zo mal, zoon!!

Zou je toch nooit afstaan ter adoptie. ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Sinds gisteren en voorlopig de komende dagen onderstaande om in Verwegistan:
> 
> 
> JLC DSC 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


Gaaf klokkie, ik assosieer JLC altijd met heel erg veel centjes of is dit betaalbaar met modaal?


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## JohnGo

Laatste dag met de Seiko 6309 'Seamaster 300'. Deze gaat in de verkoop om plaats te maken voor iets anders :-d



















Prettige dinsdag toegewenst aan allen!

Grtz

J


----------



## JohnGo

Martin_B said:


>


Soww Martin, nieuwe DJ aangeschaft??? Mooi horloge...


----------



## Martin_B

JohnGo said:


> Soww Martin, nieuwe DJ aangeschaft??? Mooi horloge...


Nou, 't is een Nolex hè? Er staat nergens Rolex, en dat is het ook niet. Ik heb deze ooit gekocht om het formaat van de nieuwe DJ te proberen, voordat ik mijn 1601 kocht. 
Het resultaat van het experiment was: Ik wil 36mm, en geen 41!


----------



## JohnGo

Martin_B said:


> Nou, 't is een Nolex hè? Er staat nergens Rolex, en dat is het ook niet. Ik heb deze ooit gekocht om het formaat van de nieuwe DJ te proberen, voordat ik mijn 1601 kocht.
> Het resultaat van het experiment was: Ik wil 36mm, en geen 41!


Had er nooit op gelet Martin, en ik koppelde jou met je DJ meteen aan the real stuff


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## Proenski

Het blijft een pracht ding, die Alpinist! Ook de versie met de (room)witte wijzerplaat maar die is vrij moeilijk te vinden, zeker de versies die in de jaren 90 zijn uitgebracht.


----------



## Martin_B

JohnGo said:


> Had er nooit op gelet Martin, en ik koppelde jou met je DJ meteen aan the real stuff


Neppers zou ik ook nooit dragen, maar heb een hoop geïnspireerde modellen geprobeerd. Er was een tijdje dat ik de 44-47mm jongens leuk vond, maar dat duurde niet lang. Met dit stapeltje was dat aardig in de papieren gelopen ;-)


Daardoor kwam ik er achter dat ik heel graag dit soort modellen droeg:


En heb ik dus uiteindelijk degene gekocht die nu om de pols zit:


----------



## Inca Bloc

die pleximodellen zijn imo de mooiste, ik snap het nooit als zo een horloge naar saffierglas word "omgebouwd"...


----------



## JohnGo

Martin_B said:


> En heb ik dus uiteindelijk degene gekocht die nu om de pols zit:


Goeie keuze die je gemaakt hebt. Door jouw exemplaar en dat van Jelle is de interesse gewekt. Mocht ik in de toekomst ergens zo'n exemplaar (ss/gold fluted bezel/stick dial) in goede staat kunnen vinden aan een mooie prijs op het juiste moment zal ik het ook moeilijk hebben om me in te houden ;-)

Grtz,

John


----------



## Inca Bloc

vandaag een oud Ankertje :


----------



## Proenski

Mooi hoor, de typografie van de cijfers is erg fraai. Jaren 30?


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Vandaag 1 week oud en al bijna heel de week om de pols.
Armida Sea Shadow.



















Gisteren.


----------



## Bidle

Zit nu weer op de luchthaven richting huis. Gelukkig wel diverse horlogezaken dus iig even afleiding gehad, want moest er 3 uur van te voren zijn,.. pffff. Nog een uur voordat ik de lucht in ga. Morgen iig weer een ander horloge om. 


JLC DSC 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## 104RS

Proenski said:


> Mooi hoor, de typografie van de cijfers is erg fraai. Jaren 30?


Ik denk eerder een 50 jaar jonger, eind jaren 70-begin jaren 80.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Proenski said:


> Mooi hoor, de typografie van de cijfers is erg fraai. Jaren 30?


Als je het over de Anker hebt, dat is een 60's klokje uit Oostduitsland. (Anker was het bedrijf wat ook de instrumenten voor bv Zeppelins maakte)


----------



## Inca Bloc

donderdag Titus-dag


----------



## Bidle

Zo net thuis aangekomen en gelijk maar weer eens gewisseld naar een toch iets comfortabeler horloge:


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 14 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## marathonna

Vandaag deze...nieuw binnengekomen en effe indragen..


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> Als je het over de Anker hebt, dat is een 60's klokje uit Oostduitsland. (Anker was het bedrijf wat ook de instrumenten voor bv Zeppelins maakte)


Ik denk dat ie wel een jaar of 10 jonger dan dat is ;-)


----------



## 104RS

marathonna said:


> Vandaag deze...nieuw binnengekomen en effe indragen..
> 
> View attachment 1804562
> 
> 
> View attachment 1804578
> 
> 
> View attachment 1804602
> 
> 
> View attachment 1804618


Leuke Vostok! Het valt me op dat de nieuwe modellen steeds "cleaner" worden, het drukke van de wijzerplaat/bezel lijkt steeds minder te worden.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Kan ook. Ik heb geen papieren waar het jaar opstaat. Je vind ook heel weinig informatie over de modellen die anker maakte.


----------



## Proenski

Inca Bloc said:


> Kan ook. Ik heb geen papieren waar het jaar opstaat. Je vind ook heel weinig informatie over de modellen die anker maakte.


Evengoed is het een heel fraai horloge, ik vind de cijfers toch iets art deco achtigs hebben maar dat wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat het uit die periode is


----------



## marathonna

104RS said:


> Leuke Vostok! Het valt me op dat de nieuwe modellen steeds "cleaner" worden, het drukke van de wijzerplaat/bezel lijkt steeds minder te worden.


Klopt helemaal...alhoewel de SE Vostoks wel een klasse apart zijn ten opzichte van de "gewone" Vostoks..(visueel).


----------



## Skwere




----------



## Dixit

marathonna said:


> Klopt helemaal...alhoewel de SE Vostoks wel een klasse apart zijn ten opzichte van de "gewone" Vostoks..(visueel).


Ik vond die specifieke wijzerplaat een hele mooie, maar ik dacht, dat die driehoekjes te groot zouden zijn t.o.v. de andere urenindicators. Zo lijkt dat op de website-foto's van Meranom.
Nu ik jouw polsfoto's zie lijkt dat erg mee te vallen.

Heden nog steeds mijn nieuwste Vostok-aanwinst: de Amphidirskie, vervanger van een volgelopen Komandirskie.


----------



## Dixit

Toch nog even een historie van de afgelopen dagen. Twee hervernieuwde horloges, dus wederom draagbaar.
Allereerst de Niga, met een vernieuwd bruin bandje.









Vervolgens de Citizen van mijn schoonvader. De '12' zit weer netjes op de wijzerplaat geplakt. Hij liep eerst 2 minuten per dag te snel, toen 1 minuut en nu loopt hij 24s/dag te snel, dus dat laatste is haalbaar.









Schoonpa was nooit zo voorzichtig met zijn horloges. De foto toont wat krassen op het glaasje. Echter, het fototoestel ziet die krassen gelukkig beter dan het blote oog. In het echt lijkt het horloge niet totaal verhakkeld.


----------



## JohnGo

Prettig week-end iedereen!


----------



## Panic_A

Mijn nieuwe flieger, prettig weekend!


----------



## Inca Bloc

fijn dat we die Citizen terug zien opduiken Dixit, veel plezier er mee 
mvg,
I-B


----------



## Webrunner

104RS said:


> Leuke Vostok! Het valt me op dat de nieuwe modellen steeds "cleaner" worden, het drukke van de wijzerplaat/bezel lijkt steeds minder te worden.


Die is mooi zeg, waar heb je die vandaan?


----------



## marathonna

Webrunner said:


> Die is mooi zeg, waar heb je die vandaan?


Meranom

Was de laatse.
Je had ze ook met een oranje seconden wijzer maar deze is toch wel de mooiste...


----------



## MHe225

*Wat draag je niet vandaag?*

Laat ik eens een heel ander soort foto plaatsen onder het kopje _Wat draag je *niet *vandaag?
_








Enig idee welk horloge dit is?


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Wat draag je niet vandaag?*



MHe225 said:


> Laat ik eens een heel ander soort foto plaatsen onder het kopje _Wat draag je *niet *vandaag?
> _
> 
> Enig idee welk horloge dit is?


Een kapot horloge?


----------



## T_I

*Re: Wat draag je niet vandaag?*

Ik mis (naast wijzers, wijzerplaat, behuising e.d.) in elk geval een veerton... Ik ga voor incompleet. (nummer 48372012 helpt mij in elk geval niet, ook niet de 6 jewels die ik vind in het plaatje)


----------



## MichielV

*Re: Wat draag je niet vandaag?*



MHe225 said:


> Laat ik eens een heel ander soort foto plaatsen onder het kopje _Wat draag je *niet *vandaag?
> _
> View attachment 1879498
> 
> 
> Enig idee welk horloge dit is?


Speedmaster!?


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Wat draag je niet vandaag?*



MichielV said:


> Speedmaster!?


Dat was ook mijn eerste reactie. Alleen niet compleet


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Waarschijnlijk de laatste mooie dag voor het strand.

Aan de pols de Gaz 14 Limousine van Vostok Europa met m'n nieuwe mesh armband.


----------



## Skv

Mijn nieuwe aanwinst, voor het eerst om de pols!


----------



## JohnGo

Bijna niet van mijn pols geweest deze, +10sec op 4 dagen, zeer tevreden met de nieuwe aankoop...


----------



## 104RS




----------



## 104RS

*Re: Wat draag je niet vandaag?*



MichielV said:


> Speedmaster!?


Lijkt me ook, met een 1861. 
Ik dacht alleen dat je een oudere Speedmaster had met een 861, maar blijkbaar niet dus ;-)


----------



## Dale Vito

Cheers!!


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Wat draag je niet vandaag?*



104RS Martin_B MichielV said:


> Lijkt me ook, met een 1861.
> Ik dacht alleen dat je een oudere Speedmaster had met een 861, maar blijkbaar niet dus ;-)


Helemaal goed, heren. En mijn 3570.50 is een jonkie, in januari 2000 aangeschaft. Ruim drie en een half jaar na een volledige service via een Omega AD stopte hij met tikken, dus nu maar een andere service meneer proberen. Hoop de Speedmaster aan het eind van deze week weer terug te krijgen. En drag zelf nog steeds de Doxa


----------



## fliegerchrono

Mijn nieuwe civiele Sturmanskie


----------



## T_I

Redelijk saai de afgelopen tijd afwisselend de Seiko










en de Orient.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik heb 4 dagen in Stuttgart gezeten, op de Vision Show 2014, daar droeg ik deze:








Nu terug, en de WUS Tourby om:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## fliegerchrono

Civilian Sturmanskie nummer twee! Op crocoprint band van de horlogebandenspecialist


----------



## Skwere

Vers van het postkantoor


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze oude GP met mooie 03 caliber:


Girard Perregaux cal GP03 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Girard Perregaux cal GP03 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

WuYi:


----------



## JohnGo

Oris on fire...










Groetjes aan alle K2010 leden!!!

J


----------



## Martin_B

Aan het voorbereiden voor alweer een beurs, morgen naar de Medica in Düsseldorf. Vandaar mijn 'kan tegen een stootje klus horloge'



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## om-4

Deze vandaag

.


----------



## Proenski

Heel gaaf die Aevig!


----------



## Bidle

Gruen Airflight 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Gruen Airflight 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Da's een leuke! Die had ik volgens mij nog niet eerder gezien. Ik neem aan dat elke 12 uur de digits verwisselen?


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag weer op kantoor met de 1601


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Da's een leuke! Die had ik volgens mij nog niet eerder gezien. Ik neem aan dat elke 12 uur de digits verwisselen?


Klopt, maar de GP had je ook nog niet gezien! 
Is een Airflight heb hem compleet met doos en papieren. Je komt ze nog wel tegen, maar steeds minder en vaak in slechte staat. Uurwerkje heeft ook best wat te doen met die schijf. 


Gruen Airflight 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Gruen Airflight 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

Heel gaaf, zoiets had ik nog nooit gezien |>


----------



## Martin_B

WuYi vandaag



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## fliegerchrono

IWC 3717-01


----------



## Skv

De 'Aroma' mag vanavond even om. Zwarte leren band even gewisseld voor een nato die ik nog had liggen.


----------



## Bidle

IWC 89 RG 13 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## ScreenKiller

dat er nog zoveel high end horloges rond lopen in nederland en belgie


----------



## Martin_B

Bah wat is die toch mooi Biddle!

Vandaag voor mij een Beijing:


----------



## Eon

Vandaag een rustig dagje op de zaak :


----------



## JohnGo

Jelle86 said:


> De 'Aroma' mag vanavond even om. Zwarte leren band even gewisseld voor een nato die ik nog had liggen.


Mooi Jelle op die nato! Mag er zijn...


----------



## JohnGo

The hybrid, al enkele dagen...




























Ik blijf 'm leuk vinden, wel het bandje een gaatje wijder moeten zetten, na mijn buikie zijn mijn polsen nu ook blijkbaar aan het aanvetten :roll:


----------



## Bidle

Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Dixit

Heden een stevige Rus.









Morgen een wat fijngebouwder Indiër.


----------



## Martin_B

deze:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Bidle

Mijn favoriete horloge:

Rolex Explorer II 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

De Speedmaster Professional zit weer in elkaar en tikt naar behoren:








(excuses voor de stofdeeltjes)


----------



## Martin_B

Draag deze te weinig, dus hoppakee:


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Skwere




----------



## merl




----------



## Martin_B

mooie Eénwijzer :-!

Vandaag de lex:


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> *Mijn favoriete horloge:*
> 
> Rolex Explorer II 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


Ik kan wel begrijpen waarom, hij draagt erg fijn dankzij de kastform en het voor mij ideale formaat van 40MM.
Sinds een paar weken heb ik een bijna hetzelfde type Explorer II, alleen is de mijne aan de wijzerplaat te zien een paar jaar ouder dan de jouwe.

Ik ben er in ieder geval, net zoals jij zo te horen, erg blij mee |>


----------



## 104RS

MHe225 said:


> De Speedmaster Professional zit weer in elkaar en tikt naar behoren:
> 
> View attachment 2084274
> 
> (excuses voor de stofdeeltjes)


Ik had gelezen dat je hem had weggebracht om te laten servicen, deed het uurwerk echt helemaal niks meer of liep hij alleen slecht?
Mooi dat hij terug is in ieder geval, de band doet het er erg goed bij.


----------



## MHe225

104RS said:


> Ik had gelezen dat je hem had weggebracht om te laten servicen, deed het uurwerk echt helemaal niks meer of liep hij alleen slecht? Mooi dat hij terug is in ieder geval, de band doet het er erg goed bij.


Hij begon aan het begin van het jaar onregelmatig te lopen, haperde een paar keer en bleef uiteindelijk helemaal stil staan. Te triest voor woorden, dit was drie en een half jaar (en minder dan 6 maanden polstijd) na een uitgebreide service bij 'n erkende Omega dealer in Houston (voor de lieve som van $600). Hebben ook iets met de chrono-pushers verprutst en deze uiteindelijk ingelijmd. Dus dat betekende ook nog eens 2 nieuwe pushers deze keer, naast een nieuwe veer en O-ring. Hopelijk loopt ie nu weer gewoon 10 jaar probleemloos, net zoals nieuw.

Mooie Explorer, trouwens; vriendje heeft precies dezelfde, 'n dijk van een horloge |>


----------



## Skv

Vanavond tijd voor de Tissot.


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Ik kan wel begrijpen waarom, hij draagt erg fijn dankzij de kastform en het voor mij ideale formaat van 40MM.
> Sinds een paar weken heb ik een bijna hetzelfde type Explorer II, alleen is de mijne aan de wijzerplaat te zien een paar jaar ouder dan de jouwe.
> 
> Ik ben er in ieder geval, net zoals jij zo te horen, erg blij mee |>


Ja idd super horloge. Hij heeft de dunste kast van alle sport-rolexen en ligt daardoor heel comfortabel op de pols. 
Uit welk jaar is die van jou?

Die van mij is een transitie uit 2003. In 2002 zijn ze begonnen met de dichte kasten. Enkel daarna hebben ze nog een paar oude gevonden en de productie in gegooid. Dit is er daar één van. . Met pinholes vind ik hem nog meer dat typische old-skool karakter hebben.


----------



## Skv

Ik vind hem ook echt prachtig. Middelen ontbreken de komende jaren nog even, maar ooit..


----------



## 104RS

MHe225 said:


> Hij begon aan het begin van het jaar onregelmatig te lopen, haperde een paar keer en bleef uiteindelijk helemaal stil staan. Te triest voor woorden, dit was drie en een half jaar (en minder dan 6 maanden polstijd) na een uitgebreide service bij 'n erkende Omega dealer in Houston (voor de lieve som van $600). Hebben ook iets met de chrono-pushers verprutst en deze uiteindelijk ingelijmd. Dus dat betekende ook nog eens 2 nieuwe pushers deze keer, naast een nieuwe veer en O-ring. Hopelijk loopt ie nu weer gewoon 10 jaar probleemloos, net zoals nieuw.
> 
> Mooie Explorer, trouwens; vriendje heeft precies dezelfde, 'n dijk van een horloge |>


Dat je zei dat hij helemaal niet meer "tikte" was ook de reden dat ik er naar vroeg, dat is niet wat je mag verwachten.
Wat je beschrijft is inderdaad ronduit belachelijk te noemen, helemaal als je een prijs betaalt waarvoor je goed en professioneel werk mag verwachten in plaats van dit soort dingen.
Ik hoop voor je dat hij voorlopig weer zonder problemen zijn werk doet!


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Ja idd super horloge. Hij heeft de dunste kast van alle sport-rolexen en ligt daardoor heel comfortabel op de pols.
> Uit welk jaar is die van jou?
> 
> Die van mij is een transitie uit 2003. In 2002 zijn ze begonnen met de dichte kasten. Enkel daarna hebben ze nog een paar oude gevonden en de productie in gegooid. Dit is er daar één van. . Met pinholes vind ik hem nog meer dat typische old-skool karakter hebben.


De vorm, diameter en inderdaad de beperkte dikte van de kast zorgen ervoor dat hij heel prettig draagt.
Mijn exemplaar is van 1998, dus een van de eerste serie waarbij ze van Tritium naar Luminova zijn overgestapt, gezien het bouwjaar heeft deze dus ook de pinholes inderdaad |>
De pinholes vind ik zelf ook erg goed erbij passen, als ik foto's zie van een nieuwer model met een dichte kast mist er voor mijn gevoel gewoon iets.

Ik zal nog wel een keer proberen een paar betere foto's te maken, maar verwacht geen Bidle-waardige foto's ;-)


----------



## Dixit

De laatste dagen weeral Russisch - nu is dat sowieso het leeuwendeel van mijn collectie.

Eergisteren en gisteren een chrono.









Vandaag een duiker met stalen band.


----------



## merl

Ook een rus vandaag


----------



## GeneH

Vandaag sub hommage, uiteraard gematcht aan de kledij!










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Strela


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## vanhessche

Even wat afwezig geweest hier (door o.a. verhuis etc ..) maar ik probeer terug wat vaker langs te komen.
Nog steeds mijn meest gedragen horloge:

DSC_0367_flickr by vanhessche_m, on Flickr


----------



## JohnGo

De Seiko baby Tuna op de nieuwe Bantoon Terra strap (waterbuffelleer 5mm dik) van de horlogebandenspecialist, zeer comfortabel om dragen en met z'n 20 centimeter iets korter dan de originele blauwe Z22-band, dus goed te doen met mijn bescheiden polsomtrek b-) 
Ik vind het alvast mooi en eens iets anders dan die rubber en rvs banden die meestal op duikers gezet worden 





































Mvg

J


----------



## Inca Bloc

vrijdag Seikodag


----------



## GeneH

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Waren vanmiddag / vanavond bij een 50 jarig / gouden bruiloftsfeest, dus donkerblauw pak, chique overhemd en dito stropdas. En bijpassend horloge (hoewel de Speedmaster ook gekund had):


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze


----------



## Dixit

Mooi vijfje ! Welke taal is de dag "VI" ?


----------



## merl

Dank, dat zijn gewoon dagcijfers. Het is een oude foto van een zaterdag de 30ste . Ik kan ook gewoon de Engelse benamingen kiezen maar dit vind ik ook wel leuk.


----------



## JohnGo

Straks lekker gaan eten en daarna 'Interstellar' gaan bekijken op groot scherm :-!










Prettige zondag aan allen toegewenst!

J


----------



## JohnGo

Blauwe maandag


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Vandaag.. en gisteren ook.. morgen denk ik ook wel weer.. de Dumet Instrument 2.. maar sinds kort op een handgemaakte lederen 7T2 Strap.. deze strap was een "testje" voor de P1lot One (P1lot One | LE & inspired by Fliegeruhren) die we momenteel aan het ontwikkelen zijn..


----------



## T_I

De laatste aanwinst gerepareerd en schoon gemaakt... Daarna natuurlijk wel om.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag waarschijnlijk voor de laatste keer deze Samurai... ga namelijk de collectie opschonen en sommige vallen buiten de boot... Blijven leuke horloges.


Seiko Samurai white SNM009K 03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> ... ga namelijk de collectie opschonen ...


Wat??????

Ik schreef het vandaag ook al op dat andere forum: 


MHe225 said:


> Maybe I should consolidate / trim my collection a wee bit, but then, I don't sell watches. Plus the ones that I'd be willing to let go bring in very little $$


"very little" is een betrekkelijk begrip en opgeteld is er de potentie redelijk wat cash te genereren, maar eigenlijk wil ik ook niet door al het drama van verkopen heen. Zou heel wat gemakkelijker zijn als ik dit met een paar F2F-transacties zou kunnen afhandelen. Ik heb door de jaren heen een paar horloges weggegeven (in persoon), eentje ingeruild (pijnloos) en slechts eentje verkocht (in persoon en aan een goede vriend). 
De opbrengsten van "openbare verkoop" zijn waarschijnlijk het drama niet waard. Toch wel jammer .....

Bidle, PM een lijstje als je zo ver bent.


----------



## N1ck_

Dagelijks


----------



## MHe225

Wie houdt niet van extremen? Dus vanavond één van mijn nieuwste en grootste horloges verruild voor één van de oudste en kleinste horloges in mijn collectie:


----------



## GeneH

TW Steel nog is bovengehaald










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoUnkel

Nieuwtje in me collectie, gekregen als cadeau van me beste vriend, die was een midweek in Dubai.


----------



## 104RS




----------



## rtvdoorn

Seiko vandaag:


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Vandaag de Ancon Sea Shadow.


----------



## Shadowjack

Draag deze al een paar dagen, mezelf kado gedaan om een aantal redenen...

Vandaag dus ook weer.

Seiko SSC Solar Diver.... mooi! Al zeg ik het zelf b-)


----------



## T_I

Vandaag 2 kerst borrels, dus iets gepast...


----------



## Webrunner

Vandaag een Rus....


----------



## Webrunner




----------



## MHe225

Vandaag de vijfde dag op rij:


----------



## 104RS




----------



## marco v

Absolute favoriet


----------



## T_I

De hele week al de Orient om.










Voornamelijk omdat ik merkte dat als ik thuis zit de automaten geen 32 uur reserve opbouwen. (en de Seiko minder irritant is om gelijk te zetten)

Vandaag een rust dag, al dat verplichte kerst gedoe maar eens afgeschaft en lekker gedaan wat we zelf willen, incl het dragen van de Ascot Salvatore.


----------



## MHe225

Gisteren was voor mij een 3-horloges dag. Als je op 1e Kerstdag niet knap in de kleren gaat, wanneer dan wel? 
En bij mijn "outfit" paste maar één horloge:









Echter, voor de wandeling met de honden (we hebben momenteel ook nog een logé) toch maar omgekleed en het horloge van de hele voorgaande week omgedaan (draag ik nu ook):









En omdat het weer alhier gisteren heel erg fraai was en ik toch ook m'n kilometers moet maken, weer omgekleed en ongeveer anderhalf uur rondgedraafd met deze om mijn pols:


----------



## T_I

Engerd, ik zou gewoon de Omega om houden. (als ik er een had, kan vast ook te maken hebben dat ik absoluut niet goed reageer op elektronica om m'n pols  )


----------



## MHe225

T_I said:


> Engerd ....


:-s


----------



## T_I

MHe225 said:


> :-s


Zo'n mooie Omega vervangen voor n'n lelijke Polar alleen maar om wat rond te rennen, ik vind het zonde van de wissel.
Als de Omega niet tegen wat zweet kan dan is ie toch niet de moeite waard geweest.

Of kan dat lelijke ding nog meer dan alleen tijd aangeven  (al denk ik dat je, als je hartslag 0 is, het wel merkt )


----------



## MHe225

T_I said:


> ..... Of kan dat lelijke ding nog meer dan alleen tijd aangeven  (al denk ik dat je, als je hartslag 0 is, het wel merkt )


Yup, Polar FT7 is eigenlijk 'n HRM. Tijd is bijzaak. Hartslag nul is 'n "dead give-away" maar dankzij de hartslagmeter loop ik eigenlijk constanter en harder. Gevoel bedriegt, maar harde cijfers niet. En verder herinnert de FT7 mij aan m'n verjaardag:


----------



## T_I

MHe225 said:


> En verder herinnert de FT7 mij aan m'n verjaardag:
> 
> View attachment 2427369


Ah, portable extern geheugen. Kan handig zijn. (Ik begin meer en meer te balen dat ik electronica om de pols niet verdraag, de smart watches zijn geinig aan het worden)


----------



## Proenski

Deze even ter afwisseling van de Bambino


----------



## Skv

Nieuwe bezel voor mijn verjaardag gekregen.


----------



## Skv




----------



## GeneH

Deze "duiker" op een nieuwe zwart lederen bandje gestoken ipv bruin.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Gisteren de Panda verruild voor 'n wat "chiquer" horloge en draag dit vandaag nog steeds, misschien wel tot in het Nieuwe Jaar:


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag een Panerai-dag.... eerst een 243 en daarna weer gewisseld voor een andere PAM.


Panerai Submersible 243 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

Hoppa twee posts achter elkaar,.... ;-)


Rolex Daytona 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

Ook 2x eigendom? Fraaie foto's iig


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> Ook 2x eigendom? Fraaie foto's iig


Nee, ik pronk graag met andermans horloges,.... ;-)


----------



## barry72

De laatste paar maanden vrij weinig tijd gehad om hier te posten ivm een relocatie van Londen naar Nederland, maar ik ben er weer dus ik zal jullie een update geven van wat ik de laatste tijd heb gedragen.

Alvast een knallend uiteinde gewenst en een voorspoedig 2015!

































































Een beetje lol met de loupe..


----------



## Proenski

Fraaie collectie! Iedereen ook vast een fijne jaarwisseling.


----------



## MHe225

barry72 said:


> De laatste paar maanden vrij weinig tijd gehad om hier te posten ivm een relocatie van Londen naar Nederland, maar ik ben er weer dus ik zal jullie een update geven van wat ik de laatste tijd heb gedragen.
> 
> Alvast een knallend uiteinde gewenst en een voorspoedig 2015!


Welkom terug, Barry. Dat zal vast even wennen zijn.

Leuk ook om je hier weer te zien; mooie horloges en fraaie foto's |>

Ook voor jou en de rest van Kaliber10 en WUS en ..... alle beste wensen voor het nieuwe jaar en veel plezier bij de festiviteiten vanavond. 
:rodekaart En voorzichtig met het knaltuig.


----------



## Bidle

barry72 said:


> De laatste paar maanden vrij weinig tijd gehad om hier te posten ivm een relocatie van Londen naar Nederland, maar ik ben er weer dus ik zal jullie een update geven van wat ik de laatste tijd heb gedragen.
> 
> Alvast een knallend uiteinde gewenst en een voorspoedig 2015!


Welkom terug!!!
Die Sinn blijft een geweldig no-nonsense horloge,....

Vandaag de voor mij nieuwe 317K,... en ja ook deze is van mij Proenski. 


Panerai 317K Black Knight 14 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Vandaag de voor mij nieuwe 317K,... en ja ook deze is van mij Proenski.
> 
> Panerai 317K Black Knight 14 by Bidle, on Flickr


Tja, ik kan natuurlijk nooit zeker weten of de horloges ook bezit zijn. Ik bedoel je post foto's die gemakkelijk voor product foto's door kunnen :-! gaan dus het had best een gecombineerde hobby-beroep van je kunnen zijn, toch? Ik ken ook geen mensen met een dergelijke collectie, je hebt best veel toppers om het zo maar te zeggen ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> Tja, ik kan natuurlijk nooit zeker weten of de horloges ook bezit zijn. Ik bedoel je post foto's die gemakkelijk voor product foto's door kunnen :-! gaan dus het had best een gecombineerde hobby-beroep van je kunnen zijn, toch? Ik ken ook geen mensen met een dergelijke collectie, je hebt best veel toppers om het zo maar te zeggen ;-)


Snap het ook hoor; geen probleem!! Ben ook erg blij met mijn collectie en foto's maken is een soort van andere hobby.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Vandaag de voor mij nieuwe 317K,... en ja ook deze is van mij Proenski.


Hè, maai je net het gras voor m'n voeten weg - ik wilde al vragen of deze ook geleend was :-d

Ik begrijp helemaal waar Proenski vandaan komt (zelfs zonder de uitleg hierboven) - ik zie soms collecties waarvan ik mij afvraag: echt, één persoon heeft dat achteloos in de kast (kluis) liggen? Als je af en toe bij de HE afdeling rondneust ..... daar zijn mensen die meer geld in hun horloges hebben dan wij in huis, auto's, motorfietsen en horloges. Ik fantaseer dan over hun roerend en onroerend goed en soms krijg je een glimp, zoals de meneer die z'n Bentley als achtergrond gebruikt.

Ik ga het jaar uit met een plebeïsch Chinees horloge, te vaak gepost in de voorbije dagen, dus ik bespaar jullie verdere plaatjes.

Allemaal een goede Jaarwisseling en alle goeds voor 2015


----------



## barry72

Bidle said:


> Welkom terug!!!
> Die Sinn blijft een geweldig no-nonsense horloge,....
> 
> Vandaag de voor mij nieuwe 317K,... en ja ook deze is van mij Proenski.
> 
> 
> Panerai 317K Black Knight 14 by Bidle, on Flickr


Er kwamen een paar stevige Panerai's voorbij, heb je 'The 3xpendables' gekeken tijdens de feestdagen?


----------



## Bidle

Nope nog geen één gezien. 

Uiteraard gelijk even gegoogled en begrepen dat Statham mogelijk een 317 draagt. Sylvester draagt hier iig een 332. Wellicht dat ik de films een keer ga bekijken, moet ik natuurlijk zeker verplicht een Panerai om!? ;-)


----------



## barry72

^ Ik heb er laatst een gekeken en het viel mij op dat zij allemaal voorzien waren van een mooi exemplaar. Dus je snapt dat ik de hele film op het puntje van mijn stoel heb gezeten, want ik maakte mij erg veel zorgen dat er iets met die mooie horloges zou gebeuren .... :-d


----------



## Bidle

barry72 said:


> ^ Ik heb er laatst een gekeken en het viel mij op dat zij allemaal voorzien waren van een mooi exemplaar. Dus je snapt dat ik de hele film op het puntje van mijn stoel heb gezeten, want ik maakte mij erg veel zorgen dat er iets met die mooie horloges zou gebeuren .... :-d


Hahaha, ik wilde al iets schrijven over de keuze van de mannen. Aan de andere kant zijn ze vast in veilige handen,..... ;-)
Heb ze net alle drie besteld dus ben benieuwd!!!


----------



## MichielV

Bidle said:


> Hahaha, ik wilde al iets schrijven over de keuze van de mannen. Aan de andere kant zijn ze vast in veilige handen,..... ;-)
> Heb ze net alle drie besteld dus ben benieuwd!!!


Haha, lekkere popcorn actie films. Al blijft het panerai geweld niet beperkt tot alleen deze films. In veel van statham zijn andere films zie je hem met Panerai (en rolex). Zo ook bijvoorbeeld in Homefront. Maar dat is eigenlijk niet eens zo gek, want Stallone was als schrijver verantwoordelijk voor de screenplay. :-d


----------



## MHe225

Het is bijkans volle maan, dus dat maakt het gemakkelijker om onze maanstand horloges op tijd te zetten:









Yup, kakelverse foto's; meteen maar eventjes geprofiteerd van de eerste keer zonneschijn dit jaar.


----------



## Proenski

De Sparta, deze blijft een van mijn favorieten. Als ik nog een keer een witte tegenkom dan word ik wel erg in de verleiding gebracht ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Enicar Sherpa Divette 33 05 by Bidle, on Flickr 


Enicar Sherpa Divette 33 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Skwere




----------



## Bidle

Deze komt in de winter niet vaak uit de doos,... maar toch de zomer in mijn kop. 




Rolex Daytona wit 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

Eerlijk gezegd heb ik niet zoveel met Rolex maar qua design is de Daytona wel te pruimen maar dan wel het liefst de "Newman" versie.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Dat betekend voor mij dus een Alpha :-d


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> Eerlijk gezegd heb ik niet zoveel met Rolex maar qua design is de Daytona wel te pruimen maar dan wel het liefst de "Newman" versie .... Dat betekend voor mij dus een Alpha :-d


Haha, same here. :-d

Zo begon mijn fascinatie / obsessie met Panda's. En van het een kwam het ander:









Daarom dus noemen ze het een Daytona Paul Newman!









En dus op zoek naar een betaalbaar alternatief:









En dat leidde uiteindelijk tot:









Twee Mitsukoshi's was nooit de bedoeling en de 3570-conversie leeft nu als God in Frankrijk ;-)

Wat zou de waarde in dit plaatje zijn?









PS - voor de goede orde, wij dragen nog steeds onze 2011 WUS MoonPhase horloges


----------



## merl

Mooi hoor, die panda's. Mijn eerste is onderweg naar me


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Haha, same here. :-d Zo begon mijn fascinatie / obsessie met Panda's. En van het een kwam het ander: En dat leidde uiteindelijk tot:
> View attachment 2550258
> 
> 
> Die Omega's zijn ook niet verkeerd, al zie ik niet zo goed het verschil. Deze Hamilton is ook niet mis:


----------



## Dixit

Wauw... het is pas na jouw veelheid der foto's, dat ik de beschrijving _panda's _begrijp.
Een beetje dezelfde aha Erlebnis nadat je door hebt, dat het Appie-logo een A en een H door elkaar gevlochten is.
(Goed nieuws: ik was 6 toen ik dat ontdekte).

Terug naar het onderwerp.

Ik moest vandaag vele kilometers door de regen fietsen, dus tijd voor een Russische duiker.









Deze heeft tot op heden de zondvloed overleefd (in tegenstelling tot wijlen mijn Komandirskie).

Deze avond zijn mijn vrouw en ik dan in stijl uit eten gegaan, dus tijd voor een vintage dress watch. Het is inmiddels gestopt met regenen.









Goed eten. Je me suis bien bourré ma gueule. Horloge en ikzelf zijn droog en netjes thuis gekomen.


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> Die Omega's zijn ook niet verkeerd, al zie ik niet zo goed het verschil.


Vanaf de voorkant bezien zijn deze inderdaad identiek:

View attachment 2558778


Echter de keerzijde verschilt wezenlijk:

View attachment 2558810


Speedmaster Professional 3572 heeft een hesalite glas aan de voorkant en een saffieren venster aan de achterzijde. 3570 heeft, u raadt het al, een dichte achterkant en de 3573 wordt ook wel sapphire sandwich genoemd omdat boven- en onder-op saffier gebruikt is.


----------



## EricSW

Dixit said:


> Ik moest vandaag vele kilometers door de regen fietsen, dus tijd voor een Russische duiker.
> 
> View attachment 2557282


Dat is wel een topreden om een duikhorloge om te doen. Haha!

Ik heb overigens zelf achter m'n buro ook een duikhorloge om, welke ook nog 's 500m diep kan.... en ik ben met de auto gekomen vanmorgen....

Professioneel deskdiving dus.


----------



## Bidle

Blijft een mooi horloge!!!

Hier IWC,...

IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

Details zijn erg fraai, maar dat verwacht je ook van een IWC. Wat is de diameter van deze ingenieur?


----------



## MaximusNL

Vandaag voor 't eerst (net nieuw) mijn Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 8500:


----------



## EricSW

MaximusNL said:


> Vandaag voor 't eerst (net nieuw) mijn Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 8500:


Heel fraai! Is deze met zo'n Liquid Metal bezel?


----------



## GeneH

Vandaag deze Invicta nog is vanonder het stof gehaald.










The ardent golfer would play Mount Everest if somebody put a flagstick on top


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## boeing767

Casual Friday, bij zwart hoort een ....... horloge


----------



## MHe225

Oké dan, ik laat jullie de horloges zien die ik vandaag droeg en gelijk ook maar eventjes een beetje opscheppen / pronken:









Ik kan nu met allerhande excuses komen, maar bottom-line is dat dit mijn slechtste / langzaamste 1/2 marathon is (1:46:53) goed voor de 1000ste plek in een veld van ruim 12000 lopers. 17 Januari 2016 proberen we het opnieuw (net ingeschreven).


----------



## boeing767

Mijn Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## JohnGo

Mijn eerste Atomic èn Solar G-shock, de GWX-5600C-7, laat de zomer maar komen!!!



















Grt,

John


----------



## JohnGo

Seiko SRP-453 'Baby Tuna' / Bantoon Terra Grey strap (Waterbuffel)





































Grt,

J


----------



## Tyris Flare

Damasko DA 36 Black

Grtzz


----------



## Skwere




----------



## Tyris Flare

Vandaag draag ik de lydian tourbillon met silver dial van wilkwatchworks . Topper 

groet,


----------



## merl

Bump! 

On a new strap


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Bump!
> 
> On a new strap


Staat mooi!!

Hier een Panerai 329,.... ik weet het.... Heb er na de 317K toch maar eentje bij gekocht want het banden-spectakel kriebelde te veel. Foto's volgen nog wel een keer. ;-)


----------



## Dixit

Vandaag mijn Rus met rekenliniaal.









Morgen mag ik geen sieraden dragen, dus dan heb ik altijd een kleiner horloge bij dat gemakkelijk in mijn borstzakje past en dan ook niet helemaal wordt bekrast. Deze waarschijnlijk:









Zoals je op de foto ziet: het krassen is reeds door de vorige eigenaar gedaan (ziet er gelukkig in het echt minder zerkratzt uit).


----------



## Bidle

Beetje polywatch doet wonderen.

Maarte wel nieuwsgierig waarom je morgen geen sieraden mag dragen!?


----------



## Dixit

Polywatch werkt toch alleen op plastic ?
Dit glaasje voelt koud aan, het is niet bol en gegeven de leeftijd van het horloge vermoed ik, dat het mineraalglas is.

Ik bezoek allerlei industrieen en morgen zijn het clean rooms van de pharmaceutische industrie.
Dan moet je een wit pakje aan en alle accessoires uit. Zelfs de trouwring.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Als het mineraalglas is kun je het prima polijsten met een dremel en diamantpolijstpasta


----------



## MHe225

Ik zal jullie niet te veel vervelen met dezelfde foto / verschillende foto's van hetzelfde horloge, op één dag. Ik ben de dag begonnen met:









en ruim na het middag uur heb ik bandjes vervangen en nu draag ik mijn laatste aanwinst.


----------



## T_I

Na een lange tijd de Orient










met de Seiko










te hebben afgewisseld is het nu tijd voor een ander.










Wordt weer tijd voor meer wissels.


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze








Krijgt weinig draagtijd. Houden of niet?


----------



## Oldheritage

Houd er rekening mee dat de 3133 niet meer gemaakt wordt en de prijzen dus alleen maar gaan stijgen. Als je deze verkoopt en je hem later toch terug wilt kopen zal hij waarschijnlijk niet tot erg moeilijk te vinden zijn. De prijzen van alle chrono's met een 3133 stijgen als een gek en dit is een erg populair ontwerp...


----------



## Proenski

Ik zou 'm zeker houden maar als ik geld had gehad dan had je 'm aan mij mogen verkopen :-d


----------



## BelgianR26




----------



## Proenski

BelgianR26 said:


> View attachment 2921778


Wat draag jij vandaag? Een spijkerbroek! ROTFL :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Skwere

Alle tijd vandaag.


----------



## merl

Oldheritage said:


> Houd er rekening mee dat de 3133 niet meer gemaakt wordt en de prijzen dus alleen maar gaan stijgen. Als je deze verkoopt en je hem later toch terug wilt kopen zal hij waarschijnlijk niet tot erg moeilijk te vinden zijn. De prijzen van alle chrono's met een 3133 stijgen als een gek en dit is een erg populair ontwerp...


Ik weet het maar ik heb eerder afscheid genomen van moeilijk weer te verkrijgen modellen. Ik denk toch dat deze weg gaat


----------



## BelgianR26

Proenski said:


> Wat draag jij vandaag? Een spijkerbroek! ROTFL :-d:-d:-d


? Ksnap em niet ?


----------



## Dixit

BelgianR26 said:


> ? Ksnap em niet ?


De autofocus van je camera had duidelijk meer belangstelling voor je spijkerbroek (scherp in beeld), dan je horloge (flou).

Nu ben ik zelf geen fotowonder, maar ik moest toch ook lachen om Proenski's commentaar.

Zelfs de cameraatjes van den Aldi kunnen in zo'n geval handmatig worden bediend.

Ach, waar is de tijd van mijn Agfa Click ? Op die foto's was tenminste _alles_ onscherp.


----------



## BelgianR26

Dixit said:


> De autofocus van je camera had duidelijk meer belangstelling voor je spijkerbroek (scherp in beeld), dan je horloge (flou).
> 
> Nu ben ik zelf geen fotowonder, maar ik moest toch ook lachen om Proenski's commentaar.
> 
> Zelfs de cameraatjes van den Aldi kunnen in zo'n geval handmatig worden bediend.
> 
> Ach, waar is de tijd van mijn Agfa Click ? Op die foto's was tenminste _alles_ onscherp.


ah nu zie ik het ook. Was onderweg de auto en snel een fototje gemaakt. Zal in de toekomst beter mijn best doen


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> Vandaag deze. Krijgt weinig draagtijd. Houden of niet?





merl said:


> Ik heb eerder afscheid genomen van moeilijk weer te verkrijgen modellen. Ik denk toch dat deze weg gaat


Het verschil tussen flippers en keepers ;-) Je hebt ons advies niet echt nodig; gevoelsmatig heb je al een beslissing -en afscheid- genomen, dus ... 
Interessant wel om te zien hoe verschillend iedereen deze hobby benadert en we zien alle uitersten langskomen. Soms wilde ik dat ikzelf gemakkelijker afstand kan doen, beter kan loslaten. Ik heb een aantal horloges die wel weg mogen maar kan mij er niet toe zetten om ze daadwerkelijk in de etalage te zetten. Ik rationaliseer dat dan weer in de trant van "waarom zou ik- als ik alles wat weg mag ook daadwerkelijk weg doe, levert dat niet eens genoeg op om één van mijn "wat wil je graag hebben" horloges te kopen, of zelfs een van mijn "serieuzere" horloges te vervangen. En omdat ik de klokjes die best weg mogen toch ook nog steeds best leuk vind, blijven ze gewoon. Wellicht als ooit iemand echt aan mijn hoofd zeurt dat 1 of 2 daadwerkelijk gaan, maar wat is de kans daarop?

Om het verhaal rond te maken, ik zou de Okeah houden (goh, wat een verrassing). Het heeft mij lang gekost een goede voor een redelijke prijs te vinden en die van mij is een blijver. Het zal je absoluut geen moeite kosten deze te slijten.

En omdat dit een plaatjes draad is ..... ik draag nog steeds de Minerva Heritage 175









Een goede vrijdag en prettig weekend allemaal.


----------



## merl

Dus als ik lang genoeg zeur dan gaat die Minerva  Top! :-!

Het is inderdaad zo dat als ik ook maar even de gedachte bij een horloge heb om die te gaan verkopen, het bijna altijd het geval is dat dat dan ook gebeurt.
Je hebt inderdaad flippers en keepers....ik beschouw mijzelf als een mixje hiervan ;-)
Mijn sweetspot qua aantal horloges lijkt rond de 8 te liggen. Het is niet zo dat ik mij richt op dat getal maar het loopt gewoon zo.
Ik flip de horloges die te weinig draagtijd krijgen. Ik ben dus geen echte horloge verzamelaar maar een liefhebber die graag horloges draagt en hierbij afwisselt.
Inderdaad interessant om te zien dat iedereen deze hobby weer anders benadert.

On topic










Ook een fijn weekend allen.



MHe225 said:


> Het verschil tussen flippers en keepers ;-) Je hebt ons advies niet echt nodig; gevoelsmatig heb je al een beslissing -en afscheid- genomen, dus ...
> Interessant wel om te zien hoe verschillend iedereen deze hobby benadert en we zien alle uitersten langskomen. Soms wilde ik dat ikzelf gemakkelijker afstand kan doen, beter kan loslaten. Ik heb een aantal horloges die wel weg mogen maar kan mij er niet toe zetten om ze daadwerkelijk in de etalage te zetten. Ik rationaliseer dat dan weer in de trant van "waarom zou ik- als ik alles wat weg mag ook daadwerkelijk weg doe, levert dat niet eens genoeg op om één van mijn "wat wil je graag hebben" horloges te kopen, of zelfs een van mijn "serieuzere" horloges te vervangen. En omdat ik de klokjes die best weg mogen toch ook nog steeds best leuk vind, blijven ze gewoon. Wellicht als ooit iemand echt aan mijn hoofd zeurt dat 1 of 2 daadwerkelijk gaan, maar wat is de kans daarop?
> 
> Om het verhaal rond te maken, ik zou de Okeah houden (goh, wat een verrassing). Het heeft mij lang gekost een goede voor een redelijke prijs te vinden en die van mij is een blijver. Het zal je absoluut geen moeite kosten deze te slijten.
> 
> En omdat dit een plaatjes draad is ..... ik draag nog steeds de Minerva Heritage 175
> 
> Een goede vrijdag en prettig weekend allemaal.


----------



## Bidle

Om er ook maar even mee te bemoeien.... ik zou hem dumpen,... weg met het ding. Je draagt hem bijna niet meer, kijkt er niet naar om,.... ergens is het horloge toch niet helemaal het je van het,.... dus tja,.... dumpen die handel!! Ik zie je PB met vraagprijs wel verschijnen en dan maken we wel een nette deal!! ;-)
Maarre serieus, vind het een perfecte onderbouwing en zou er dan ook afstand van doen.

Zelf zou ik hem ook niet weg doen, maar zie mezelf dan ook als verzamelaar. 
Alhoewel van mij behoorlijk wat horloges weg zouden mogen, maar mede omdat de liefde een beetje aan het dalen is. Daarbij raak ik zelf soms het overzicht kwijt. Zo kreeg ik onlangs van iemand een bericht dat die graag een keer een Universal Geneve Compur wilde hebben. In mijn eerste reactie gaf ik aan dat ik daarvan ook nog wel een mooi exemplaar zou willen toevoegen. Dus getriggerd en zelf ook weer even op zoek. Eerst mijn Universals opgesnord en wat ligt er tussen,... een erg mooie Universal Geneve Compur,.... hmmmm.

On-topic:

Hier al twee weken de Panerai 329 om,... vind het een erg fijn horloge en ben veel aan het reizen dus de GMT is dan wel handig,... niet echt nodig nu met een enkel uur tijdsverschil, maar toch. ;-)
Moet echt even binnenkort weer foto's maken, maar dat zal sowieso pas in maart zijn. Heb iig wel weer een hele zwik aan banden binnen en dat blijft voor dit horloge toch wel erg leuk. Dan toch maar even een slechte foto met een paar horloges van de kleine man. Die heeft overigens ook al een aardige collectie,.......waar moeders minder blij mee is. 


Panerai Luminor 1950 3 days GMT Automatic acciaio 329 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Sjors

Dat is een leuk bijtjes horloge op je Panerai. Ik heb zo'n zelfde kado gekregen van een vriendin van mij die een imkerij heeft.









Hoewel Vrijdag de 13e alweer helaas voorbij is, blijf ik "Jason" nog even dragen ;-)









Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## epezikpajoow

Vanmorgen deze opgehaald, happy!



Eric


----------



## MHe225

epezikpajoow said:


> Vanmorgen deze opgehaald, happy!


De Volvo of de LLD, Eric? :-d

Geintje; Legend Diver staat nog steeds op mijn lijstje. Erg mooi |>


----------



## Proenski

Dit weekend de Mako maar weer eens omgedaan. Ik blijf me verbazen over de kwaliteit :-!


----------



## Bidle

epezikpajoow said:


> Vanmorgen deze opgehaald, happy!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


Mooi horloge!!! Die gaat voorlopig zeker niet af? 

Hier gewisseld met één van mijn Sherpa,.... net terug van een beurt en de binnenring werkte niet, daar was flink wat knutselwerk voor nodig. Verder in dezelfde staat gelaten, omdat ik dat wel kan waarderen, maar moet wel even nog foto's maken. Net als zoveel anderen horloges. ;-)


Enicar Sherpa Worldtimer Guide 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## epezikpajoow

MHe225 said:


> De Volvo of de LLD, Eric? :-d
> 
> Geintje; Legend Diver staat nog steeds op mijn lijstje. Erg mooi |>


Hahaha, Volvo een paar maanden geleden, LLD echt pas vanmorgen......


----------



## epezikpajoow

Bidle said:


> Mooi horloge!!! Die gaat voorlopig zeker niet af?
> 
> Hier gewisseld met één van mijn Sherpa,.... net terug van een beurt en de binnenring werkte niet, daar was flink wat knutselwerk voor nodig. Verder in dezelfde staat gelaten, omdat ik dat wel kan waarderen, maar moet wel even nog foto's maken. Net als zoveel anderen horloges. ;-)
> 
> 
> Enicar Sherpa Worldtimer Guide 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


Mooi, man die Sherpa en zeker omdat ie nog origineel is.

De LLD is in het echt veel mooier dan ik gedacht had, de afwerking is top en hij loopt na 1 dag -4 seconden dus geheel niet slecht.


----------



## epezikpajoow

Het is een beetje druk in mijn horlogehoofd, vanmiddag deze twee opgehaald





Het is weer rustig(er) daar boven........

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

epezikpajoow said:


> Het is een beetje druk in mijn horlogehoofd, vanmiddag deze twee opgehaald
> 
> 
> 
> Het is weer rustig(er) daar boven........
> 
> Eric
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, een oude bekende


----------



## MHe225

Je bent lekker bezig, Eric ..... gefeliciteerd. 
En merl, is dat PB-tje al richting Bidle verstuurd?

Om bij het thema van deze draad te blijven: het koste enige moeite, maar ik heb de Minerva toch afgedaan en weggelegd. 
Hiervoor in de plaats een ander 39 mm horloge, 'n chronometer i.p.v. een chronograaf:


----------



## merl

Euh, nee. Ik dacht namelijk niet dat het serieus bedoeld was.....:think:

Mooi duo!



MHe225 said:


> Je bent lekker bezig, Eric ..... gefeliciteerd.
> En merl, is dat PB-tje al richting Bidle verstuurd?
> 
> Om bij het thema van deze draad te blijven: het koste enige moeite, maar ik heb de Minerva toch afgedaan en weggelegd.
> Hiervoor in de plaats een ander 39 mm horloge, 'n chronometer i.p.v. een chronograaf:
> 
> View attachment 2973034


----------



## EricSW

epezikpajoow said:


> Het is een beetje druk in mijn horlogehoofd, vanmiddag deze twee opgehaald


Fraai, dat is een Inox toch? Hoe bevalt ie? Die staat al een tijdje op mijn lijstje hier.


----------



## epezikpajoow

Topklok, veel mooier in het echt en voelt ontzettend degelijk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Euh, nee. Ik dacht namelijk niet dat het serieus bedoeld was.....:think:
> 
> Mooi duo!


Dat heb je goed hoor, het thuisfront is wel geïnteresseerd, maar dat zal wel over waaien. ;-)

Vanochtend de Sherpa terug gedaan en gelijk zijn buurman om gedaan:

Enicar Sherpa Divette 33 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

epezikpajoow said:


> Het is een beetje druk in mijn horlogehoofd, vanmiddag deze twee opgehaald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Het is weer rustig(er) daar boven........
> 
> Eric
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:-!

Kan geen voorkeur uitspreken voor de een of de ander maar ze zien er allebei uit alsof je er met gemak een paar tentharingen inslaat :-d ;-)


----------



## epezikpajoow

Met de INOX zeker, de Shogun is van titanium en waarschijnlijk te licht.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyris Flare

Vandaag weer mn fijne Raymond Weil Don Giovanni Cosi Grande 'van stal' gehaald...
Een topper van RW, die ik altijd met veel plezier draag. Wat meer klassiek maar toch voor elke 'occasion'....


----------



## Tyris Flare

verkeerde reply... weet een niet hoe ik die kan verwijderen...


----------



## Tyris Flare

Peerke said:


> Zojuist mijn nieuwste aanwinst eens voor de dag gehaald.
> 
> Een Rover & Lakes Tourbillon.


Even een vraagje, ook al is deze post 2 jaar oud... ik zie dat er een zelfde tourbi in zit als in die van mijn Wilk Watch Works 'lydian tourbillon' even benieuwd na 2 jaar of deze nog steeds accuraat is, of dat deze xxx achterloopt dan wel voorloopt. Graag je reactie ik ben erg benieuwd. bedankt grtz Tyris


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag Jaeger MCDC:




JLC MCDC 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

En gewisseld naar één van mijn geliefdste merken. 






Minerva Pythagore 2000 RG 03 by Bidle, on Flickr




Minerva Pythagore 2000 RG 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> En gewisseld naar één van mijn geliefdste merken.



Bah wat mooi ;-) Helemaal |>

Minerva stijgt met stip richting de top van de lijst van mijn favoriete merken.

Ik denk zomaar dat mijn top 3 bestaat uit IWC, Minerva en Omega. Voor de top 5 voegen we Doxa en Seagull toe. Maar er staan nog een paar merken te dringen en de rangschikking kan zomaar veranderen, alhoewel ik niet verwacht dat de top 3 zal wijzigen (misschien onderlinge volgorde).

Hier nog steeds de Railmaster:


----------



## Skwere

Een "Worn and Wound-plaatje" misstaat hier ook niet vind ik. Houten klok voor de zaterdag.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag mijn haat/liefde horloge:


Rolex Yachtmaster 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Vandaag mijn haat/liefde horloge


Care to explain, Bidle? (sorry, dat was geen ABN). Ikzelf heb ook een haat/liefde verhouding met Rolex: er is helemaal niets mis met het merk of de (meeste) horloges, maar ik kan mij er niet toe zetten er eentje aan te schaffen. Of er zelfs maar over te denken. Ik vind deze Yachtmaster eigenlijk best wel mool, evenals de Explorer II (?) Polar. Maar het zijn knotsen van horloges met ditto prijskaartje.
Van de week eventjes de Sea Dweller van een vriend / collega omgehad (een hele forse man) - dat horloge is domweg te groot en zwaar voor mij. Heel mooi, dat wel, maar niet voor mij. De enige serieuze kandidaten van het gekroonde merk voor mij zijn een '60 DateJust of een vintage Daytona Paul Newman, maar die laatste valt in de categorie onbetaalbaar. Dus ......

Hier nog steeds de Railmaster; ik denk dat jullie alle plaatjes gezien hebben, dus deze post zonder.


----------



## Proenski

De Ray, blijft net als de Mako ook een lekker draagbaar klokkie..









Zie alleen dat de datum 12 uurtjes verder is dan ikzelf :-d

Sorry Biddle; maar deze Rolex vind ik niet mooi. De structuur van de bezelring en wijzerplaat lijken teveel op elkaar en de cijfers zijn vrij groot/ grof op de ring. Dat mag van mij wel subtieler en met wat meer contrast qua materiaal/ kleur.


----------



## MichielV

MHe225 said:


> Care to explain, Bidle? (sorry, dat was geen ABN). Ikzelf heb ook een haat/liefde verhouding met Rolex: er is helemaal niets mis met het merk of de (meeste) horloges, maar ik kan mij er niet toe zetten er eentje aan te schaffen. Of er zelfs maar over te denken. Ik vind deze Yachtmaster eigenlijk best wel mool, evenals de Explorer II (?) Polar. Maar het zijn knotsen van horloges met ditto prijskaartje.
> Van de week eventjes de Sea Dweller van een vriend / collega omgehad (een hele forse man) - dat horloge is domweg te groot en zwaar voor mij. Heel mooi, dat wel, maar niet voor mij. De enige serieuze kandidaten van het gekroonde merk voor mij zijn een '60 DateJust of een vintage Daytona Paul Newman, maar die laatste valt in de categorie onbetaalbaar. Dus ......
> 
> Hier nog steeds de Railmaster; ik denk dat jullie alle plaatjes gezien hebben, dus deze post zonder.


Heb zelf alleen maar een liefdesverhouding met Rolex. 

Maar begrijp dat haat/liefde gevoel wel. Yacht Master is erg cool, maar ik stoor me altijd compleet aan die idiote endpieces van die band. Ik begrijp niet waarom ze die laten uitsteken van de lugs. o|

Mensen klagen altijd over de brede lugs van de nieuwe subs, maar mijn inziens is dit toch echt 1000 maal erger.


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Care to explain, Bidle? (sorry, dat was geen ABN). Ikzelf heb ook een haat/liefde verhouding met Rolex: er is helemaal niets mis met het merk of de (meeste) horloges, maar ik kan mij er niet toe zetten er eentje aan te schaffen. Of er zelfs maar over te denken. Ik vind deze Yachtmaster eigenlijk best wel mool, evenals de Explorer II (?) Polar. Maar het zijn knotsen van horloges met ditto prijskaartje.
> Van de week eventjes de Sea Dweller van een vriend / collega omgehad (een hele forse man) - dat horloge is domweg te groot en zwaar voor mij. Heel mooi, dat wel, maar niet voor mij. De enige serieuze kandidaten van het gekroonde merk voor mij zijn een '60 DateJust of een vintage Daytona Paul Newman, maar die laatste valt in de categorie onbetaalbaar. Dus ......
> 
> Hier nog steeds de Railmaster; ik denk dat jullie alle plaatjes gezien hebben, dus deze post zonder.


Uiteraard, het is met name dit model, want zoals bekend heb ik redelijk veel modellen. Vind deze eigenlijk te opzichtig. Het horloge is te aanwezig, maar ergens trekt het me toch. Daarbij is het een heel comfortabel horloge. Eigenlijk zelfs comfortabeler dan de ExpII. Kortom ergens vind ik het niks, maar aan de andere kant vind ik hem wel gaaf. Eigenlijk dus een heerlijk fout horloge. ;-)
Over het algemeen ben ik wel redelijk begaan met het merk. Juist omdat de vele modellen een soort van 911-karakter hebben. Enkel ze, mijn mening, moesten nodig met de markt mee. Dus sinds de DeepSea,.. die ik bij aankondiging gelijk gekocht had, is het mis. Zie me dan ook niet snel iets meer kopen van het merk. 
De vintage modellen daar heb ik me al eens aan gewaagd maar dat zal ik ook zeer zeker niet snel meer doen,..... pffff. Te veel mariage gevallen ed. Moet nog wel een keer iets hebben uit mijn geboortejaar maar vermoed dat ik het bij AP zal zoeken. Neemt overigens niet weg dat ik een Paul Newman of een mooie Comex erg mooi vind.


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Hier nog steeds de Railmaster; ik denk dat jullie alle plaatjes gezien hebben, dus deze post zonder.


Vanmiddag weer gewisseld, van rechts naar links, van Rail naar Speed. Ook een nieuwe foto:









Het plan is om de Speedmaster de hele (werk)week te dragen. Volgend weekend moeten we op chique dus dan komt er wat anders.
Werk ze, mannen (nog steeds geen vrouwen hier .....)


----------



## Bidle

Hier ook gewisseld:



Rolex Milgaus wit 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Vanmiddag weer gewisseld, van rechts naar links, van Rail naar Speed. Ook een nieuwe foto:
> 
> View attachment 3059914
> 
> 
> Het plan is om de Speedmaster de hele (werk)week te dragen. Volgend weekend moeten we op chique dus dan komt er wat anders.
> Werk ze, mannen (nog steeds geen vrouwen hier .....)


Niet dat ik een Omega in de collectie heb maar ik denk toch wel dat dit mijn twee favorieten zijn


----------



## GeneH




----------



## fliegerchrono

Quick phone shot


----------



## Proenski

Gister en vandaag:


----------



## EricSW

Deze weer 's:


----------



## Proenski




----------



## MHe225

Zelfde uurwerk, doch 'n geheel ander horloge:


----------



## merl

Koningsdag nadert alweer dus maar even iets oranjes uitproberen ;-)


----------



## Peerke

Tyris Flare said:


> Even een vraagje, ook al is deze post 2 jaar oud... ik zie dat er een zelfde tourbi in zit als in die van mijn Wilk Watch Works 'lydian tourbillon' even benieuwd na 2 jaar of deze nog steeds accuraat is, of dat deze xxx achterloopt dan wel voorloopt. Graag je reactie ik ben erg benieuwd. bedankt grtz Tyris


Deze loopt nog hetzelfde als toen ik 'm kocht.
Nou is het uiteraard geen horloge dat ik dagelijks draag, maar toch wel vrij regelmatig.
Ik ben zeer tevreden over de kwaliteit van het uurwerk. De tijd dat alleen de Zwitsers een horloge konden maken ligt al lang achter ons.
Met de moderne technieken van tegenwoordig is het voor iedere fabrikant mogelijk om een tourbillon te maken.
Er is zelfs een Rus die houten tourbillons maakt en die doen het ook gewoon.


----------



## fliegerchrono




----------



## N1ck_




----------



## MHe225

Een andere Panda's:


----------



## Proenski

Zo, en nu even iets heel anders!


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## fliegerchrono

Et encore...


----------



## GeneH

Saving for the real stuff


----------



## Skwere




----------



## Proenski

Skwere said:


>


Hoe is de uitlijning van de 1 bij de 10 en 12? Ik zag dat ze in de aanloop van de productie wat problemen hadden (het cijfer stond te hoog) en tot nu toe zie ik ook productie modellen voorbij komen die het probleem ook hebben.


----------



## Dixit

Gister weeral een vintage.









Hij loopt tijdens de daguren 40s/dag achter en in de nacht tikt hij dan weer 15s bij. Enfin... komt in de buurt.

Vandaag weer een Rus, die de laatste tijd verrassend veel draagtijd scoort.









Morgen misschien tijd voor een chrono.


----------



## MHe225

Deze dan:


----------



## SearChart

Vandaag is tank dag.


----------



## Skwere

Proenski said:


> Hoe is de uitlijning van de 1 bij de 10 en 12? Ik zag dat ze in de aanloop van de productie wat problemen hadden (het cijfer stond te hoog) en tot nu toe zie ik ook productie modellen voorbij komen die het probleem ook hebben.


Bij mijn exemplaar is het probleem afwezig, oordeel zelf:


----------



## Proenski

Moeilijk te zien van zo'n veraf foto maar het lijkt in orde, de productie modellen waar ik heb probleem terug zag waren zwart


----------



## Proenski

Sinds vrijdag:


----------



## JohnGo

Review één dezer op:

SmallWristsandWatches | The search for ideal watches for the small-wristed

Grt,

John


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag


----------



## SearChart

Mijn nieuwe 1963


----------



## Proenski

Oh, wat een beauties allemaal weer :-! Die Aevig stond al op mijn lijstje


----------



## Utrecht




----------



## merl

MM vandaag


----------



## JohnGo

Laatste dag met de Valkyr Bronze :-(









Review online: SmallWristsandWatches | The search for ideal watches for the small-wristed ;-)

Groeten,

John


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag overdag deze kloeke Rus



Vanavond het bandje gerepareerd van mijn Stowa, de ik nu draag en morgen waarschijnlijk ook ga dragen.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Zonnige lentedag hier, dus de OWC Snowflake maar gepakt!


----------



## Proenski

Sinds vorige week deze maar weer eens om de pols


----------



## fliegerchrono

Stukje degelijk Soviet vakmanschap


----------



## fliegerchrono

En weer een Rus, nu een re-issue Civilian Sturmanskie


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag een 329 op leer:


Panerai Luminor 1950 3 days GMT Automatic acciaio 329 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Livedeejay

Super dat er ook een NL gedeelte is op dit forum! 

Al sinds jaren is dit mijn (dagelijks gedragen) topper, een 2004 Chronomat met parelmoer wijzerplaat en mat-glanzende pilot band.


----------



## MHe225

Nog steeds deze; kakelverse foto:









En ega-lief draagt ook 'n IWC op het moment. Voordat jullie commentaar leveren op "haar" harige armen: als jullie goed kijken kunnen jullie een "light dusting" met bloem (meel) zien. Druk doende om Paas stollen te maken (kun je hier niet kopen), dus heb ik haar Mark XVI eventjes omgedaan voor 'n snelle foto:


----------



## Proenski

Ik hou het iets eenvoudiger:


----------



## MHe225

Deze foto kan zowel hier als in de Laatste Aanwinst draad - ik heb op het IWL forum een zelf / handgemaakt bandje van lyonk uit Jakarta gewonnen en na een paar kleine "finishing touches" zit dit bandje nu op mijn Speedmaster. Ik vind het een gave combinatie:


----------



## merl

Gefeliciteerd! Altijd leuk om iets te winnen.

Vandaag mijn nieuwe aanwinst.


----------



## MHe225

Dankjewel, Merl - inderdaad erg leuk vooral ook omdat ik doorgaans niet van de winnerige ben .....

Had je niet even een waarschuwing kunnen geven? Nu zie ik weer een LLD - ik blijf het een mooi horloge vinden en verdring dit met toenemende moeite. Hoe vers is deze aanwinst? Gefeliciteerd in ieder geval.


----------



## merl

Dank! Nee, sorry  Ik lijk om een of andere reden Eric te volgen. Eerst met de mm300, nu met de LLD. Al stond de LLD al lang op mijn lijst. Vandaag opgehaald bij een hf lid. Deze is uit 2014 dus nog ongeveer 1 jaar garantie.
Ik zou zeggen: gewoon doen. Dit model is weer makkelijk te verkopen.
In het echt is deze nog mooier dan op foto's.


----------



## Bidle

Hier de Alpina,.... kende hem al een tijdje voordat ik hem kon overnemen, maar gelijk een favoriet.


Alpina vintage 586 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MichielV

Niet van mijn pols af te krijgen;


----------



## MHe225

Goh, terugkijkend ..... 3 horloges in evenzoveel dagen. Doorgaans wissel ik niet zo snel; heb de Portuguese 2 weken gedragen, de Speedmaster krap 2 dagen en nu de Orient (past beter bij een pak). Weet nog niet of ik deze 'n weekje omhoud of dat ik terug ga naar de Speedmaster.
Tweede Paasdag is hier een gewone werkdag, dus ik sta morgen vroeg (4:30) op en ga weer naar mijn werk. Hoop dat jullie er een mooie dag van maken met dito weer.


----------



## Bidle

Hier ook veel aan het wisselen ook om te zien hoe al het nieuws loopt. Weet enkel nog niet wat ik morgen om doe,.... hmmmm.


----------



## Skv

Vrolijk pasen!


----------



## JohnGo

Klaar om te gaan werken vandaag...


----------



## Bidle

JohnGo said:


> Klaar om te gaan werken vandaag...
> 
> View attachment 3559002


Je hebt iig nog kunnen genieten van een mooie ochtend; succes!


----------



## JohnGo

Een prettige woensdag aan iedereen toegewenst !


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag weer lkkr druk met deze om de pols:


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Gisteravond weer terug geruild naar de Speedmaster; zinde mij niet dat ik die maar net aan 2 dagen had gedragen deze keer. 
Verse foto (van afgelopen weekend):


----------



## Bidle

JLC DSC 14 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

Mijn enige hammie, blijft een prachtige champagne wijzerplaat


----------



## Neeko

Vandaag en elke dag dit draag ik, mijn Fortis B-42 Pilot (sorry if my Dutch grammer is incorrect)


----------



## barry72

Seiko op het balkon in de zon gisteren










Mijn poging om een lume shot van de Chr Ward te maken in een donkere parkeergarage vannochtend


----------



## merl

Vandaag jonge hans


----------



## merl

En weer de longjeans


----------



## JohnGo

merl said:


> En weer de longjeans


Prachtig die Heritage Diver! Love it!!!


----------



## JohnGo

MIIK - NH36 - OMG600 vandaag















Groeten,

J


----------



## fliegerchrono

OWC 9401 blue/blue Snowflake


----------



## 104RS




----------



## EricSW

De Breitling op 'zomerschoenen'


----------



## Skv

104RS said:


> View attachment 3654850


Prachtig ding! Ik kom binnenkort weer even kijken naar hoe je collectie er bij staat.


----------



## merl

Eindelijk maar eens de stalen band op maat gemaakt.


----------



## merl

Laguna.


----------



## MHe225

Deze maar weer:









Hopelijk krijg ik geen klachten dat dit oudje te veel, te lang en te hard moet werken ......


----------



## Bidle

Zonde hoe sommige horloges afgebeuld worden,.... pffff. ;-)

Hier een Oris om:

Oris BC3 Regulator 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Deze week twee nieuwe bandjes voor de LLD ontvangen. Eentje van rubber en eentje van leer. Vandaag de leren om.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Zonde hoe sommige horloges afgebeuld worden,.... pffff. ;-)
> 
> Hier een Oris om:


:rodekaart Hoor 's ....... :-d

Pot & ketel? Toegegeven, ik laat een oudje werken, maar jij een gehandicapte: slechts ėėn arm / hand en toch vol aan de bak :think:

Okė, genoeg onzin alweer. Mooie horloges vandaag.
Iedereen 'n heel fijn weekend.


----------



## JohnGo

Baby Tuna Friday baby!!!

















Goed weekend toegewenst aan iedereen!


----------



## JohnGo

Vandaag de Oris BC


----------



## MHe225

Oudje* rust weer eventjes en dus maar wat anders - tijd weer eens voor een stelletje (Anneke draagt haar Mark XVI al weer maanden)









* voor de oplettende lezer: is jullie het postnummer (in de draad) opgevallen? Timing is everything!


----------



## merl

Stop.....Sammy time


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze om,... niks gedaan m.b.t. koningsdag of dus eigenlijk toch!?Doxa 1200T 24.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

Een vleugje Oranje


----------



## JohnGo

Maandag was klusdag dus 

nog maar eens de Pepsi SKX bovengehaald...


----------



## EricSW

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MichielV

Zag laatst een kras op het plexiglas zitten en sindsdien blijf ik hem maar zien. Dus maar even een tube polywatch besteld. Hopelijk morgen binnen.

Nu alleen nog even opzoeken of het nodig is om de bezel af te plakken...


----------



## FongSayYuk

Heb nog niet zoveel horloges dus maar weer een foto van de sarb065


----------



## barry72

Ben van deze aan het genieten vandaag..


----------



## JohnGo

MichielV said:


> Zag laatst een kras op het plexiglas zitten en sindsdien blijf ik hem maar zien. Dus maar even een tube polywatch besteld. Hopelijk morgen binnen.
> 
> Nu alleen nog even opzoeken of het nodig is om de bezel af te plakken...


Zijn toch mooie horloges, die Speedmasters! Deze spoken meer en meer door m'n hoofd de laatste tijd... ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

Geen bal te doen, slecht weer en sofadag. Dus kan die SKX009 blijven waar hij al de ganse week zit, rond mijn pols. +4.1 sec gemiddeld per dag, gemeten over een week, niet slecht voor een relatief goedkoop massaproduct.







Wat zijn en blijven dit toch fijne horloges om te hebben en comfortabel om dragen 

Prettige zondag iedereen!


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Soms denk ik wel eens dat we helemaal gek zijn: 1 of 2 Seiko's is eigenlijk alles wat je nodig hebt :think: 
Gisteren de hele dag mijn SNX431K omgehad: wandeling met de hond, halve dag op de motor, beetje in de garage en om huis geklungeld. Horloge geeft geen krimp, loopt gewoon op tijd en ik maak mij nul zorgen.

Vandaag (en minstens de hele komende week) dit horloge van Nederlandse bodem:








_Oude foto - heb dag, datum, maanstand en tijd goed gezet
_
Voor daarna weet ik het nog niet - ik ga dan een paar dagen met NMR spectrometers "spelen" dus ben in de nabijheid van sterke magneetvelden. Deze zijn weliswaar goed afgeschermd, maar daar is ook nog het fenomeen "strooiveld". En nee, ik ga dit niet als een rechtvaardiging gebruiken om een 15,000 Gauss horloge te kopen.

Grappig wel, eind jaren 90 met 2 collega's in Amsterdam met NMR spectrometers gespeeld (8 Tesla magneet .....). Op weg naar CS suggereerde één van hem om een biertje te gaan pakken want we hadden nog wel tijd. Niet dus ..... zijn (mechanisch) horloge was helemaal van slag; mijn Quartz gaf nog steeds juiste tijd.


----------



## Proenski

Natuurlijk zijn we gek ;-)

En hoewel ik me (met wat moeite dat wel) iets anders kan permiteren heb ik nog te veel lol met de Seiko's, of in mijn geval Orients van deze wereld. Op de een of andere manier kan ik ook meer waardering opbrengen voor "under dogs" zoals deze Amphibia dan peperdure klokjes. Is het niet geweldig dat men voor relatief weinig geld een horloge kan maken dat 200m waterdicht is? Zo'n 10 jaar mee kan zonder enig onderhoud? Gewoon simpelweg doordat er met andere ogen naar "problemen" is gekeken?


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Natuurlijk zijn we gek ;-)
> 
> En hoewel ik me (met wat moeite dat wel) iets anders kan permiteren heb ik nog te veel lol met de Seiko's, of in mijn geval Orients van deze wereld. Op de een of andere manier kan ik ook meer waardering opbrengen voor "under dogs" zoals deze Amphibia dan peperdure klokjes. Is het niet geweldig dat men voor relatief weinig geld een horloge kan maken dat 200m waterdicht is? Zo'n 10 jaar mee kan zonder enig onderhoud? Gewoon simpelweg doordat er met andere ogen naar "problemen" is gekeken?
> 
> View attachment 3860498


Mocht budget bij mij geen beperking zijn, zou er al snel een Patek of een (paar) andere grail-horloges in mijn kistje te vinden zijn. Maar het leuke is inderdaad, als je merk èn status even aan de kant schuift, er massa's interessante, fantastische horloges overblijven voor een heel pak minder budget. Ik probeer me nu aan een verdeelsleutel van één of twee impulsaankopen voor dit jaar te houden, want het aanbod is zodanig groot tegenwoordig dat ik wel elke maand een nieuwe klok zou kopen. Maar ik heb slechts twee polsen helaas :-( Dus nu hou ik me wat meer in en zet wat geld aan de kant voor een grailwatch (Speedy, Yachtmaster platinum, ... ben er nog niet helemaal uit) en verwen mezelf af en toe met een interessante microbrand of iets waar ik blijf naar uitkijken, zoals die Oriënt Bambino die ik deze week binnenkrijg Proenski ;-)


----------



## merl

Vandaag een Seiko


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Mocht budget bij mij geen beperking zijn, zou er al snel een Patek of een (paar) andere grail-horloges in mijn kistje te vinden zijn. Maar het leuke is inderdaad, als je merk èn status even aan de kant schuift, er massa's interessante, fantastische horloges overblijven voor een heel pak minder budget. Ik probeer me nu aan een verdeelsleutel van één of twee impulsaankopen voor dit jaar te houden, want het aanbod is zodanig groot tegenwoordig dat ik wel elke maand een nieuwe klok zou kopen. Maar ik heb slechts twee polsen helaas :-( Dus nu hou ik me wat meer in en zet wat geld aan de kant voor een grailwatch (Speedy, Yachtmaster platinum, ... ben er nog niet helemaal uit) en verwen mezelf af en toe met een interessante microbrand of iets waar ik blijf naar uitkijken, zoals die Oriënt Bambino die ik deze week binnenkrijg Proenski ;-)


Eigenlijk heb ik niet echt een grail watch.. Ik ga vooral voor de looks/ sfeer die een horloge heeft, wel probeer ik wat diversiteit in de collectie aan te brengen door verschillende type op te nemen; dus een chronograaf, handopwinder, duiker etc. Als ik op dit moment een horloge zou moeten kiezen dan zou het de Speedy zijn. Horloges waar je je hypotheek mee kunt aflossen zijn aan mij niet besteed al kan ik wel waardering opbrengen voor de techniek.

Hele leuke horloges, de Bambino serie. Welke versie/ generatie heb je gekozen?


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Eigenlijk heb ik niet echt een grail watch.. Ik ga vooral voor de looks/ sfeer die een horloge heeft, wel probeer ik wat diversiteit in de collectie aan te brengen door verschillende type op te nemen; dus een chronograaf, handopwinder, duiker etc. Als ik op dit moment een horloge zou moeten kiezen dan zou het de Speedy zijn. Horloges waar je je hypotheek mee kunt aflossen zijn aan mij niet besteed al kan ik wel waardering opbrengen voor de techniek.
> 
> Hele leuke horloges, de Bambino serie. Welke versie/ generatie heb je gekozen?


Zo'n grailwatch van 3-5K is echt iets voor eens in de zoveel jaar hoor want er zijn nog andere, belangrijker zaken in het leven dan de mooie klokjes. Hier ook een beetje van alles in de bescheiden collectie en ik ben inderdaad ook gewonnen voor verschillende complicaties zoals mechanische chrono, maanfase... Die komen ook zeker de komende tijd wel eens in de collectie.

Ik ben voor de derde versie gegaan, die met de platte gebogen wijzers. Zit hier as we speak op DHL te wachten, moet binnen een halfuur gaan werken, grrr...

Even een plaatje geleend van Yeomanseiko:


----------



## Proenski

Fraaie Bambino! Ik ben gelukkig met een model uit de eerste en eentje van de tweede generatie maar ook deze is erg verleidelijk om erbij te halen ;-)


----------



## Luwe

An apple a day, keeps the doctor away...


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag


----------



## JohnGo

Vandaag Oriënt-dag alhier:

Ikke nog steeds Bambino 









En Caro doet het met haar Happy Stream 









Prettige zondag iedereen!


----------



## fliegerchrono

F1 kijken met de el cheapo Winner Mark XV om m'n pols


----------



## merl

Warme dag voor de boeg dus lekker iets lichts.


----------



## Bidle

Blijft een leuk horloge, vind zelf denk ik de blauwe het leukst.

Hier mijn vertrouwde ExpII om.


Rolex Explorer II 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Blijft een leuk horloge, vind zelf denk ik de blauwe het leukst.
> 
> Hier mijn vertrouwde ExpII om.
> 
> 
> Rolex Explorer II 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Ik ook, al heb ik de laatste maanden wel eens over gedacht om deze te verkopen.
Het lijkt er echter op dat mijn smaak de laatste tijd naar duikhorloges neigt.
Vandaag mijn Junghans op de post gedaan. Er blijft dus weinig dressy/chrono over na de eerdere verkoop van mijn Nomos en Okeah.
Als het goed is komt er morgen een microbrand duiker binnen dus dat is wel weer leuk.

Blijft mooi zo een Expl


----------



## Proenski

Zelf heb ik niet zoveel met Rolex maar die Xplorer vind ik meer dan te pruimen ;-)

Grappig, zelf had ik eerst niets met duikers en nu heb ik er meerdere, ik heb het wel over Orient, Seiko's en Amphibia's, he? Maar een duikert is een duikert :-d


----------



## merl




----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Ik ook, al heb ik de laatste maanden wel eens over gedacht om deze te verkopen.
> Het lijkt er echter op dat mijn smaak de laatste tijd naar duikhorloges neigt.
> Vandaag mijn Junghans op de post gedaan. Er blijft dus weinig dressy/chrono over na de eerdere verkoop van mijn Nomos en Okeah.
> Als het goed is komt er morgen een microbrand duiker binnen dus dat is wel weer leuk.
> 
> Blijft mooi zo een Expl


Verkopen deze Seiko,.. nee joh, niet doen. Vind het echt een mooie klok het titanium icm de blauwe wijzerplaat,.. helemaal goed. Verder idd leuk dat je langzaam toch een bepaalde hoek in duikt. Zelf blijf ik echt van alles en nog wat leuk vinden,.... 



Proenski said:


> Zelf heb ik niet zoveel met Rolex maar die Xplorer vind ik meer dan te pruimen ;-)
> 
> Grappig, zelf had ik eerst niets met duikers en nu heb ik er meerdere, ik heb het wel over Orient, Seiko's en Amphibia's, he? Maar een duikert is een duikert :-d


Helemaal mee eens hoor,.. een duiker is een duiker. Heb zelf nog een Lincoln duiker die ik echt nagenoeg voor niks heb gekocht en behoort tot mijn favorieten.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Helemaal mee eens hoor,.. een duiker is een duiker. Heb zelf nog een Lincoln duiker die ik echt nagenoeg voor niks heb gekocht en behoort tot mijn favorieten.


Heb je daar een foto van? Ben wel nieuwsgierig..


----------



## MichielV

Geen foto van vandaag, maar wel weer deze combo. Pelagos x Ace Rubber Camo Nato!


----------



## MichielV




----------



## merl

In de file


----------



## merl




----------



## Shadowjack




----------



## yellowbarleycorn

Hallo forumleden,

Als jullie het niet bezwaarlijk vinden, ga ik in dit draadje twee dingen combineren: 'even voorstellen' en 'wat draag je vandaag'.

Sinds ik gepensioneerd ben heb ik me vastgebeten in de mechanische horloges, een interesse die voor die tijd op een laag pitje stond. Ik zit bij WUS al een poosje te lurken, maar vond het vandaag tijd worden om de stoute schoenen aan te trekken. Ik vrees wel dat het horloge-virus - nu ik er eenmaal door ben geinfecteerd - met geen enkel medicijn kan worden bestreden&#8230; Nou ja, er zijn ergere dingen...

Dit draag ik vandaag:



Een Poljot Buran 2824-2 / 6503711.

Het horloge is zeer geschikt voor mensen met magere polsjes. De cijfers en kathedraal-wijzers geven in het donker zo veel licht dat je er bijna een boek bij kunt lezen en het uurwerk loopt netjes op tijd. Ik vind de Russische horloges erg interessant, vanwege de heerlijke ouderwetse vormgeving. Pardon, dat heet tegenwoordig 'vintage', geloof ik. Dit exemplaar komt van de jullie welbekende Julian Kampmann (Poljot24.de).


----------



## fliegerchrono

Niks mis met een mooie rus! Vandaag een Poljot Sturmanskie met sunburst blauwe plaat op een juchten lederen band


----------



## Dixit

Ik doe mee met de Vostok.









Terzijde: hoezo ouderwets ? Heb ik wat gemist dan ?


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag de Seiko Bell-matic uit 1972 om. Dan maar ouderwets hoor


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

Ouderwets… Slechte woordkeus. Ik bedoelde klassiek!


----------



## EricSW

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

Zeker niets mis met een Rus, dus ik doe mee! Fotootje is wel van een eerder tijdstip


----------



## Peerke

Zeker niks mis met Russische horloges. Ik heb er ook een vrij groot aantal in de verzameling. Deze Poljot Buran moet ik ook weer eens een keer wat polstijd gunnen.


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

Buran met 3133, die staat op mijn verlanglijstje!


----------



## Peerke

Ik heb ook nog een Poljot Aviator met hetzelfde uurwerk.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Ook mijn pols in het Russisch vandaag.


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag een oude doorleefde Prisma met FHF uurwerk. Gisteren afgeregeld. Liep +164 sec/dag en nu +4sec/dag.


----------



## MHe225

Altijd hetzelfde "probleem" als ik een van mijn horloges met maanstand draag: ik vind het dan leuk de maan onder te zien gaan en ook weer opkomen. Bijgevolg draag ik deze horloges doorgaans een hele maan-maand. Nu ook weer. Maar wel een kakelverse foto:









Veel plezier allemaal dit extra lange Pinksterweekend. Ook voor ons een lang weekend: maandag is Memorial Day en heeft het hele land vrijaf.


----------



## Bidle

en nog een mooie foto ook!!


----------



## 104RS




----------



## fliegerchrono

Sturmanskie


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag een Ruhla uit 1958. Uit een tijd dat ze nog geen penanker uurwerkjes maakten, maar echte goed gesteende kalibers die elke vergelijking met andere kalibers konden doorstaan.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Aan het genieten van het mooie weer.


----------



## JohnGo

Na een ochtend schriftelijke examens voor een vaste benoeming bij mijn werkgever waar ik al sinds 2008 aan de slag ben eindelijk vrij! 20 jaar samen met m'n vriendin vandaag, en meteen een sigaar gekregen 
Straks lekker gaan eten en voor de rest zien we wel wat de dag verder brengt ;-)


----------



## FongSayYuk

Ik dacht dat je je bambino weer om had!

Ik wel! En vriendin er ook bij


----------



## Proenski

Weer een Ruskie..


----------



## Bidle

Ik ben ook weer even van de partij:


Girard Perregaux cal GP03 07 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Afgelopen week o.a. deze









Vandaag deze


----------



## EricSW

merl said:


> Afgelopen week o.a. deze


Mooi!! Maar als je de Marinemaster hebt, draag je die Spork toch nooit? Lijkt mij dan hoor.


----------



## merl

EricSW said:


> Mooi!! Maar als je de Marinemaster hebt, draag je die Spork toch nooit? Lijkt mij dan hoor.


Dank!
Haha, zou je zeggen ja maar de spork is dusdanig anders dat ik ze beiden draag. De spork is ook een prima horloge en qua formaat kast en gewichtsbalans van de kast icm de band draagt en staat deze beter op mijn pols.


----------



## Proenski

Amphibia even op een nato gegooid


----------



## Proenski

De nieuwe aanwinst vandaag:


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag ook iets Russisch, alleen wat ouder


----------



## T_I

Al 5 weken lang deze.










Vanwege deze klus...



















Bijna af, maar na 3 weken de huur van steigers nog wat te moeten moeten verlengen verlegde het doel van compleet af naar alle steigerwerk af. (die dingen benne duur als je er 2 huurt) Reparatiewerk in de kozijnen helpt ook niet, maar als je het niet doet mag je binnen 10 jaar verse kozijnen, leek me duurder. (en levert meer zooi op)


----------



## Proenski

Pff, da's een hoop houtwerk :roll:


----------



## sv3rr3

Paar Perlon straps besteld.. Leuk voor de afwisseling


----------



## Peerke

Zeer mooi lopende Pobeda vandaag.


----------



## FongSayYuk

sv3rr3 said:


> Paar Perlon straps besteld.. Leuk voor de afwisseling


Vind ik mooi! Waar heb je ze gekocht?


----------



## Peerke

Het laatste horloge van mijn opa. Dit horloge en het laatste horloge van mijn oma heb ik afgelopen week van mijn ouders gekregen. Van mijn opa heb ik nu 3 horloges, twee mechanische en deze quartz. Van mijn andere opa heb ik een oude Timex in bijna nieuwstaat.


----------



## FongSayYuk




----------



## yellowbarleycorn

Is dit een _raad-het-plaatje_?


----------



## Proenski

yellowbarleycorn said:


> Is dit een _raad-het-plaatje_?


Dan ga ik voor de koelkast


----------



## Bidle

Ben ik even blij dat ik al een koelkast heb. ;-)


Hier vandaag een UG Compur om,... erg blij mee en mooi dat die is.  ;-)


----------



## FongSayYuk

Proenski said:


> Dan ga ik voor de koelkast


Dat zeiden we vroeger over die super grote mobiele telefoons  bedoel je hier iets mee Proenski?


----------



## sv3rr3

FongSayYuk said:


> Vind ik mooi! Waar heb je ze gekocht?


Cheapestnatostraps, goede kwaliteit voor goede prijs  komt geloof ik uit zweden, binnen een paar dagen in huis!


----------



## sv3rr3

Vandaag de Hirsch modena in de brievenbus gevonden, fraaie band.. Nu nog 'te nieuw'


----------



## Proenski

FongSayYuk said:


> Dat zeiden we vroeger over die super grote mobiele telefoons  bedoel je hier iets mee Proenski?


Uit een spel show, tijd van Ted de Braak, Willem Ruis enzo... Als ik al iets wil zeggen is dat god, wat wordt ik oud :roll: ;-)


----------



## FongSayYuk

Proenski said:


> Uit een spel show, tijd van Ted de Braak, Willem Ruis enzo... Als ik al iets wil zeggen is dat god, wat wordt ik oud :roll: ;-)


Generatie-kloof denk ik


----------



## Peerke

Oud Seiko 5je vandaag


----------



## Proenski

FongSayYuk said:


> Generatie-kloof denk ik


Vast ;-)


----------



## merl




----------



## MHe225

De Ariadne heeft een volledige maan-cyclus om mijn pols "gezeten" en nu weer eens iets anders (sinds zondag):


----------



## FongSayYuk

'even' aan de bambino gesleuteld. Was lastiger dan verwacht, maar ik vind dat het resultaat er mag wezen


----------



## Proenski

FongSayYuk said:


> 'even' aan de bambino gesleuteld. Was lastiger dan verwacht, maar ik vind dat het resultaat er mag wezen
> 
> View attachment 4215058


Da's een stevige band voor een bambino :-d

21mm gevonden? Of bijgevijld?


----------



## FongSayYuk

Ja, denk toch wel dat ie te grof is voor de bambino.

Bijgevijld... 2 freaking uur duurde het


----------



## Proenski

Bambino's doen het goed op leer, nato, mesh maar ook van die klassieke metalen rekbandjes (als je het tenminste niet erg vind af en toe afscheid te nemen van wat haartjes op de pols :-d )


----------



## merl

Vandaag de Laguna


----------



## Dixit

Heden het allerzomerste horloge in de collectie: de Amphidirskie met NATO.
Man, man, wat een temperaturen. Het bandje van het duikershorloge is kleddernat en ik ben daarvoor niet eens het water in geweest !


----------



## Proenski

Interessante kleurencombinatie


----------



## T_I

Proenski said:


> Pff, da's een hoop houtwerk :roll:


Gelukkig valt het wel mee, de horizontale schroten zijn aluminium. Maar goed ook, er zat genoeg reparatiewerk in het hout. (zo de laatste reparaties bij schuren en dan de bereikbare delen achter schilderen. (Met weer dezelfde klok om de pols)


----------



## merl




----------



## EricSW

Deskdiving...










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## PatjeB

Another deskdiver 








L


----------



## EricSW

Die is ook erg fraai!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## PatjeB

EricSW said:


> Die is ook erg fraai!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Thx, jouw Depth Gauge mag er ook wezen!


----------



## Proenski

FF retro:


----------



## mcversloot




----------



## Proenski

Speedy blijft een favoriet van me! Some day.... ;-) :-!


----------



## JohnGo

Tissot Seastar '73, eindelijk terug van herstelling na servicebeurt kaliber, datumverstelling werkte niet naar behoren na service...

















Dit onderdeeltje zou het probleem veroorzaakt hebben met de datumverstelling









Btw iemand een idee mbt een leuke 20mm-band voor dit horloge in combinatie met de donkerrode wijzerplaat?

Grt

John


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

@ JohnGo:

Mooie kleur, die donkerrode wijzerplaat van de Tissot. Als je geen bezwaar hebt tegen NATO's, zou dit er aardig bij passen:



links: nylon, gezien op ebay bij verkoper sectime.
rechts: leer, ook op ebay, bij verkoper watchgecko.


----------



## Proenski

Ik denk dat een zwarte of donkerbruine leren strap ook fraai zou staan. Struisvogelleer (echte!) voor meer chique of een racing strap voor een sportievere look.

Nato's kunnen lastig zijn met dit soort (jaren 70) kasten omdat je vrij weinig speling hebt tussen de kast en de bandpinnen.


----------



## PatjeB

Mijn SKX009










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

Vandaag de Vostok Komandirskie "Division Commander" (431171). Niet met het oorspronkelijke
bandje, want daarvan is de kwaliteit matig. Maar wat wil je ook, voor die prijs.


----------



## Shadowjack

De vandaag herkregen Seiko Prospex ;-)


----------



## fliegerchrono

Toch wel de favoriet van de eerste helft van 2015, Vostok Amphibia SE100725. Vandaag maar weer eens bij de horlogebandenspecialist langsgegaan voor wat nieuwe bandjes, mooie zaak!


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze


----------



## Proenski

Ik doe mee met een Ruskie (foto is van eerder en met mooier weer dan vandaag.. )


----------



## merl




----------



## Proenski

Chique klassiek!


----------



## JohnGo

De SKX011 op een bruine Vintage vandaag...en de eerste BBQ van het jaar was een feit ten huize van ;-)


----------



## fliegerchrono

Tijd voor wat Polywatch voor de Desert Shield! 


Proenski said:


> Ik doe mee met een Ruskie (foto is van eerder en met mooier weer dan vandaag.. )
> 
> View attachment 4317025


----------



## Proenski

fliegerchrono said:


> Tijd voor wat Polywatch voor de Desert Shield!


Welnee joh, het ziet er door het harde zonlicht veel erger uit dan het is dus laten we het verlopig even zo. Noemen we patina :-d :-!


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Bidle

Gebeurt niet vaak dat ik een foto post van dezelfde dag, maar was buiten toch bezig. Dus gelijk deze maar even op de plaat gezet.


Panerai Luminor 1950 3 days GMT Automatic acciaio 329 07 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Project horloge:


----------



## merl

Vandaag weer de spork


----------



## sv3rr3




----------



## JohnGo

Dezelfde SKX011 maar op nieuw zomerschoeisel, momenteel zeer tevreden over het visuele van deze combo. Nu nog zien of ik kan wennen aan een rubberen band, want die originele Seiko SKX-rubbers dragen niet comfy vind ik...


----------



## fliegerchrono

OWC Snowflake


----------



## Proenski

Het aantal horloge merken blijft me verbazen. OWC had ik nooit van gehoord...


----------



## Proenski

Blijft een van mijn favoriete dagelijkse dragers


----------



## merl




----------



## Bidle

JLC DSC 14 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Heren, heren, kunt U dit soort plaatjes achterwege houden alstublieft? Dit kan (voor mij) erg dure consequenties hebben.

Dank voor uw begrip!

En om bij de draad te blijven, hier nog steeds:


----------



## T_I

Proenski said:


> Blijft een van mijn favoriete dagelijkse dragers
> 
> View attachment 4377642


Groot gelijk, ze dragen heerlijk. Groeten van mijn Orient die ik nu om heb.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Proenski said:


> Het aantal horloge merken blijft me verbazen. OWC had ik nooit van gehoord...


Australische boutique manufacturer met een goede reputatie, oorspronkelijk (tot dreigementen van Orange de telefoonmij.) Orange Watch Company, want uit Orange, New South Wales èn Dan Fock de eigenaar heeft een Nederlandse vader.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Strela time!


----------



## jvingerhoets1

T_I said:


> Groot gelijk, ze dragen heerlijk. Groeten van mijn Orient die ik nu om heb.


----------



## Proenski

Na mijn eerder beschreven mesh projectje


----------



## merl




----------



## Bidle

merl said:


>


Blijft voor velen een ondergewaardeerd horloge. Mooi!


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Blijft voor velen een ondergewaardeerd horloge. Mooi!


Dit is een van de MarineMasters, toch? Maar welke? Heb in het verleden naar de SKX007 en SKX009 horloges gekeken als "beater" maar uiteindelijk voor een van de Military modellen gekozen (in wezen 'n 5-je). Ben eerlijk gezegd niet echt goed thuis in de Seiko modellen.

Zelfde geldt trouwens voor de G-Shocks: ik vind eigenlijk dat ik er eentje behoor te hebben, maar zie door de bomen het bos niet meer .....


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Dit is een van de MarineMasters, toch? Maar welke? Heb in het verleden naar de SKX007 en SKX009 horloges gekeken als "beater" maar uiteindelijk voor een van de Military modellen gekozen (in wezen 'n 5-je). Ben eerlijk gezegd niet echt goed thuis in de Seiko modellen.
> 
> Zelfde geldt trouwens voor de G-Shocks: ik vind eigenlijk dat ik er eentje behoor te hebben, maar zie door de bomen het bos niet meer .....


Volgens mij het het de Prospex SBDX001, een hele fraaie duiker van Seiko maar voor mij persoonlijk een maatje te groot in de zin van "ik ben geen diepzee duiker" ;-)

Zelf bevalt de SKX007 mij uitstekend, een prima balans tussen prijs en kwaliteit en wat ik daarnaast erg leuk vind dat je ze goed kunt (laten) modden zodat je voor een relatief kleine meerpijs een beter en uniek(er) horloge krijgt.

De attractie van G-Shocks ontgaat mij eerlijkt gezegd een beetje. Ieder zijn ding hoor maar ik krijg altijd een beetje een voetbalplaatjes verzamelgevoel als het om deze Casio's gaat :-d


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Blijft voor velen een ondergewaardeerd horloge. Mooi!


Tja, het is maar een Seiko ;-)



MHe225 said:


> Dit is een van de MarineMasters, toch? Maar welke? Heb in het verleden naar de SKX007 en SKX009 horloges gekeken als "beater" maar uiteindelijk voor een van de Military modellen gekozen (in wezen 'n 5-je). Ben eerlijk gezegd niet echt goed thuis in de Seiko modellen.
> 
> Zelfde geldt trouwens voor de G-Shocks: ik vind eigenlijk dat ik er eentje behoor te hebben, maar zie door de bomen het bos niet meer .....


Dit is inderdaad de SBDX001 oftewel de MM300. Een populair model met daarin een Grand Seiko uurwerk.

Er bestaan enkele verschillende Seiko duiker series zoals b.v.:
De Diver's 200m modellen zoals de SKX007/SKX009 en bv mijn Spork.
De Scuba serie zoals de Sumo, de Shogun en mijn Samurai Ti
De Marine Master serie zoals mijn SBDX001, de Emperor Tuna, de nieuwe LE SBDX012 en de nieuwe SBEX001
Grand Seiko serie zoals de SBGA029
Etc.

Dit is in prijs oplopend.

Kijk hier anders eens naar:
A WatchFreeks guide to currently popular Seiko Divers - Watch Freeks
Een mooie niet al te verouderde lijst, helaas werken niet alle foto links meer.

Hieronder de SKX007, Sumo, MM300, SpringDrive 600M naast elkaar


----------



## Luwe

Mijn daily rocker... quartz, veel functies, gewoon gaaf


----------



## FongSayYuk

Mijn eerste 'dure' aankoop haha. heb m weliswaar een beetje links gelaten de afgelopen tijd door de Bambino en de Sarb.

Ben wel op zoek naar een mooiere bracelet (owja, heb weer het leren bandje op me Bambino gedaan ).


----------



## JohnGo

Na een week SKX011 op rubber, afkicken met de SKX009, die voor de eerste maal op de Wjean super oyster ligt in plaats van de jubilee. Heel ander horloge weer op deze band...


----------



## Skv

Een goedenmiddag!


----------



## Proenski

Ik denk dat ik deze nog iets verder ga "modden"


----------



## sv3rr3




----------



## barry72

Direct maar in zoveel mogelijke draden posten


----------



## Bidle

Je zou er maar eentje hebben,.... ;-)


Minerva Pythagore Grande Applique 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## merl




----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Je zou er maar eentje hebben,.... ;-)
> 
> 
> Minerva Pythagore Grande Applique 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Mijn idee ...... ooit ..... ;-) En wat een mooie foto |>

Ikzelf heb een paar dagen geleden de Project Tourby terzijde gelegd en draag nu:


----------



## Proenski

Op zomers rubber:


----------



## T_I

Ivm de warmte (en schilderwerk afgelopen weekend/maandag) al een hele tijd...


----------



## merl




----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

M-Force


----------



## fliegerchrono




----------



## barry72




----------



## Bidle

Vind dit toch wel het mooiste model van de huidige Omega collectie. :-!


----------



## merl

LLD op brandslang band


----------



## JohnGo

Deze, al de ganse week, fotootje van dinsdag...
Morgen wisseldag...


----------



## barry72

Bidle said:


> Vind dit toch wel het mooiste model van de huidige Omega collectie. :-!


Bedankt ! Maar deze hoort niet meer bij de huidige collectie


----------



## MHe225

Wat dragen Nederlanders in den vreemde als het warm is ...... ??


----------



## 104RS




----------



## fliegerchrono

Vostok Amphibia 420 Desert Shield


----------



## JohnGo

Zaterdag wisseldag...


----------



## Proenski

Een zomerse "beater"


----------



## Bidle

Ik doe ook weer even mee:


TNT Challenger 75 09 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Spork dagje


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Ik doe ook weer even mee .....


En hoe .... |> Helemaal top!

Ik gaf het al aan in de laatste aanwinst draad gisteren. Voor de goede orde, het bandje is nieuw, het horloge niet zo. Gewoon een oud horloge, hoewel de zondagse naam "vintage" schijnt te zijn. Loopt uitzonderlijk goed voor een handgewonden klokje van zo'n 40 jaar geleden.









Zoals jullie kunnen zien, de foto is ook van gisteren.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Je zou er maar eentje hebben,.... ;-)


Ik zei het al, 3 weken geleden: ooit ....... Vandaag draag ik mijn laatste aanwinst:









De foto (quick shot met iPad onder een lamp) is niet zo mooi als de foto van Bidle, maar de Minerva is net zo mooi


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag een oude 70s duiker.


----------



## SearChart

Deze vandaag...


----------



## merl




----------



## Proenski

Proenski said:


> Ik denk dat ik deze nog iets verder ga "modden"
> 
> View attachment 4422546


Zo, deze hadden jullie nog tegoed









Nadat de eerder gedane mods nu de bezelring en insert vervangen en op een Seiko flatvent gezet


----------



## JohnGo

Wat had je gedacht ;-) ???


----------



## MHe225

Old Faithfull; blijft een favoriet








(verse foto .... 20 minuten oud)


----------



## JohnGo

De Tuna heeft z'n eerste schade opgelopen, eventjes het beton geraakt van de kaai toen ik een schip aan het vastleggen was op de sluis :-( Een kleine chip op de hardlex en een ruw randje rond tien uur op de shroud...
Ach ja, toolwatch zeker?


----------



## Proenski

Vakantie klok (een van de drie ;-) )


----------



## JohnGo

Eerste bandwissel...


----------



## MHe225

Speedmaster heeft het veld moeten ruimen en de Pythagore is weer terug. 
'n Snel zij-aan-zij vergelijk:


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## merl




----------



## Proenski

Vandaag even op mesh


----------



## Eon




----------



## Bidle

Al een tweetal dagen een oude bekende van me om. Had deze verkocht aan een vriend, maar die draagt hem bijna niet dus gaat waarschijnlijk de verkoop in. Blijf het een leuk horloge vinden.


Sinn 757 UTC S 01 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## merl




----------



## JohnGo

Tissot Seastar '73


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag lekker makkelijk:Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 02 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Moet nodig weer eens iets anders om, echter vandaag nog steeds de Minerva Pythagore


----------



## JohnGo

En terecht! Wat een beauty...


----------



## Bidle

Panerai Luminor 1950 3 days GMT Automatic acciaio 329 06 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Face4

Yup, niet de 'echte' Speedy, maar wel mijn eerste Swiss Made


----------



## Proenski

Speedy genoeg voor mij :-!


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Panerai Luminor 1950 3 days GMT Automatic acciaio 329 06 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Serieus bedoeld; wat maakt een Panerai nu eigenlijk zo bijzonder?


----------



## Bidle

Niks,... mooi of niet mooi en gedaan ermee. Net zoals alle andere merken met hun eigen stijl en commerciële geneuzel.


Panerai heeft wel een geschiedenis en is nieuw leven in geblazen. Typische kenmerken en sinds een paar jaar eigen uurwerken,... althans van de eigen groep, maar gepromoot als eigen uurwerken. Verder beroemd om hun eenvoud en mogelijkheid voor het wisselen van banden. Ik vind ze over het algemeen erg mooi en heb er dan ook een aantal. Dus tja,... verder een wereld op zich net zoals Rolex met bepaalde aanhang die wild worden van een paar bijzondere exemplaren. ;-)


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Moet nodig weer eens iets anders om .....










_(oude foto)
_
En hiermee heb ik een van mijn kleinste en lichtste horloges verruild voor een van de grootste en zwaarste. Het verschil is zeer merkbaar en, zoals eerder gezegd, 3 mm kleiner en ook dunner zou ideaal geweest zijn.


----------



## SearChart




----------



## Proenski

Radio room met een kleine tweak


----------



## Face4

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 4965433
> 
> _(oude foto)
> _
> En hiermee heb ik een van mijn kleinste en lichtste horloges verruild voor een van de grootste en zwaarste. Het verschil is zeer merkbaar en, zoals eerder gezegd, 3 mm kleiner en ook dunner zou ideaal geweest zijn.


Prachtige horloge. Echt een meesterwerk uit Schaffhausen!


----------



## JohnGo

Nog steeds maatjes met mijn vintage Tissot


----------



## merl

Wit vandaag


----------



## Face4

Iemand die het herkent?!


----------



## MHe225

Face4 said:


> Iemand die het herkent?!


Wat, het monument op de Dam, de Speedmaster Reduced of ome Jaap (in het blauw-wit-zwarte shirt, pretendeert dat hij de plattegrond bestudeert)? :-d

*PS - *om bij het thema van de draad te blijven: nog steeds de Portuguese. Echter, vanochtend ruim 5 uur op de motor weg, dus de Portuguese ligt (nog steeds) in de slaapkamer te tikken en was m'n militaire Seiko mee op pad








_(oude foto)_


----------



## Face4

MHe225 said:


> Wat, het monument op de Dam, de Speedmaster Reduced of ome Jaap (in het blauw-wit-zwarte shirt, pretendeert dat hij de plattegrond bestudeert)? :-d


Hahaha, alle 3 in één keer goed!


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag en morgen de witte;


Rolex Daytona wit 02 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## JohnGo

De SKX rond de pols vandaag wegens werken, en ook wel omdat ik zin in een opwekkend kleurtje had ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

Dezelfde als gisteren maar ik heb het bandje binnenstebuiten gedraaid, ook wel leuk met dat diamantpatroon...


----------



## Face4

Yup, álwéér hetzelfde horloge!
Ik ben nu sinds een week trost eigenaar van deze Speedy, en sinds ik hem heb ontvangen, heb ik hem niet meer van mijn pols gedaan.


----------



## MBZ

Vandaag deze Lange & Sohne Lange 1 uitgevoerd in platina (foto is van de 15e).


----------



## EricSW

Gister binnen gekregen, dus vandaag om:










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Deze mag een paar daagjes om. 


Patek Nautilus 5711 36 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Face4




----------



## JohnGo

+5 sec in 24h, niet slecht die Miyota 9015 in de Tatoskok


----------



## FongSayYuk

Cocktail time vandaag, had de tijd nog niet ingesteld gisteren nacht ghaha


----------



## SearChart




----------



## merl

Mijn laatste aanwinst


----------



## Joeri35

Aan het genieten van een avondzonnetje


----------



## Bidle

Omega Trésor 1949 265 30T3PC 01 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Tompj

merl said:


> Mijn laatste aanwinst


Congrats! Tijdloze schoonheid!


----------



## merl

Dank je!


----------



## Proenski

Alweer een tijdje een verbeterde versie van het origineel


----------



## JohnGo

De Tuna, schitterend horloge, dit is echt een blijver denk ik...


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Alweer een tijdje een verbeterde versie van het origineel
> 
> View attachment 5176642


Leuk met die andere wijzers!


----------



## gertdenhollander

SKX007 op een blauw lederen band deze week, in de file op maandag!

Tevens eerste post na lang alleen meelezen 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Leuk met die andere wijzers!


en andere band, andere bezelinsert, ander glas ;-)


----------



## nordwulf

Mijn nieuwe Oris Aquis die ik nu een paar weken heb. Draag deze bijna elke dag.


----------



## Bidle

Mooi horloge!:-!


----------



## FongSayYuk




----------



## Skv

Northlander said:


> Mijn nieuwe Oris Aquis die ik nu een paar weken heb. Draag deze bijna elke dag.


Heb je ook de stalen band er bij? Mooi ding!


----------



## nordwulf

Jelle86 said:


> Heb je ook de stalen band er bij? Mooi ding!


Nee, ik heb alleen de rubber band. Ook heb ik een paar leren banden aangepast voor desze Aquis.

Er is een andere Oris onderweg... wat een geweldig merk en horloges voor een redelijke prijs. Tenmiste via de grijze markt hier in de VS. b-)


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Luwe

An apple a day, keeps the doctor away...


----------



## merl




----------



## JohnGo

Oris BC vandaag, met een pentekening van mijn grootvader zaliger op de achtergrond.


----------



## MHe225

*Niet alleen vandaag, maar deze week .....*

Het Omega forum heeft vandaag, vrijdag 18 september, uitgeroepen tot Vintage Friday en dat is te zien in de WRUW draad. Ik zelf besloot vorige week een thema-week te starten, culminerend in de post vandaag van een van mijn vintage klokjes. Ik denk dat vooral meneer Bidle deze post wel kan waarderen, want ik heb deze week mijn Minerva collectie gedragen en nu al een paar dagen de oudste van het trio, de VD712 Chrono (leeftijd niet bekend, laat zestiger - vroeg zeventiger jaren). Hier dan maar een (iets) andere foto dan op het Omega forum:









'n Heel plezierig weekend allemaal


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Niet alleen vandaag, maar deze week .....*

Ik denk dat die linker Minerva mij het meest aanspreekt maar is volgens mij best een klein klokkie, 35 mm?


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Niet alleen vandaag, maar deze week .....*



Proenski said:


> Ik denk dat die linker Minerva mij het meest aanspreekt maar is volgens mij best een klein klokkie, 35 mm?


Bijna goed, 36,3 mm (geen flauw idee waar die 0,3 vandaan komt, maar dat is de maat, zelf nagemeten). 
Toch ook weer niet super klein, zelfde maat als de vintage / oudere Rolex DateJust. 
Past mij eigenlijk prima, hoewel mijn voorkeur 38-39 mm is.

Bonus foto dan maar; per slot van rekening is dat het horloge dat ik vandaag draag. In deze foto is beter te zien dat de wijzers geblauwd zijn. Wat ook wel "sterk" is, toen ik vanochtend rond 5 uur* opstond, "gloeide" de lume nog steeds voldoende om te kunnen zien hoe laat het was |>

* inderdaad een beetje laat - vakantie, hè, dan kun je uitslapen. Half uur later op pad voor 'n rondje van 10 mijl (hardlopen) - jammer dat ik niet in het land ben, anders zou ik zondag aan de Dam tot Dam meedoen (kreeg van de week nog een startbewijs aangeboden)


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Niet alleen vandaag, maar deze week .....*

Mooi ding hoor!

In het begin van mijn "obsessie" was ik ook wat meer van de grote maten (niet absurd hoor) maar mijn ideale maat ligt tussen de 38 en 42 mm, hangt ook af van de lug-to-lug (wat is dat in het NL??) afstand. De enige uitzondering die ik hierop zou maken is een piloot horloge, die mogen van mij een maatje groter zijn.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Niet alleen vandaag, maar deze week .....*



MHe225 said:


> Bonus foto dan maar; per slot van rekening is dat het horloge dat ik vandaag draag. In deze foto is beter te zien dat de wijzers geblauwd zijn. Wat ook wel "sterk" is, toen ik vanochtend rond 5 uur* opstond, "gloeide" de lume nog steeds voldoende om te kunnen zien hoe laat het was |>
> 
> * inderdaad een beetje laat - vakantie, hè, dan kun je uitslapen. Half uur later op pad voor 'n rondje van 10 mijl (hardlopen) - jammer dat ik niet in het land ben, anders zou ik zondag aan de Dam tot Dam meedoen (kreeg van de week nog een startbewijs aangeboden)


Ff serieus, sta jij om 5 uur 's morgens op?? En dat noem je dan uitslapen??? :roll:


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Niet alleen vandaag, maar deze week .....*



Proenski said:


> Ff serieus, sta jij om 5 uur 's morgens op?? En dat noem je dan uitslapen??? :roll:


Dit was inderdaad met een vette knipoog, hoewel technisch gesproken was het "lang(er) slapen". Ik sta door de week om 4:30 op en in het weekend ergens tussen 5 en 6.

Als ik het tot 6 uur uithoud, vind ik inderdaad dat ik enorm uitgeslapen heb. Albert's uitspraak indachtig: alles is relatief.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Niet alleen vandaag, maar deze week .....*



MHe225 said:


> Dit was inderdaad met een vette knipoog, hoewel technisch gesproken was het "lang(er) slapen". Ik sta door de week om 4:30 op en in het weekend ergens tussen 5 en 6.
> 
> Als ik het tot 6 uur uithoud, vind ik inderdaad dat ik enorm uitgeslapen heb. Albert's uitspraak indachtig: alles is relatief.


Alles is relatief inderdaad. Maar om 6 uur lig ik nog op een oor hoor, in mijn wereld staan alleen bakkers en boeren zo vroeg op ;-)


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Niet alleen vandaag, maar deze week .....*

Deze even vandaag (foto is van eerder)


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: NA Yema SpationauteIII '88*


----------



## MHe225

*Re: NA Yema SpationauteIII '88*

Drie horloges voor mij vandaag, doch ik ga slechts één foto laten zien. Begon de dag met de VD712 die ik de afgelopen dagen ook al droeg en verruilde deze rond 4:45* voor mijn Polar FT7 HRM. Ruim 6 km hard gelopen, toen met de hond gewandeld, stevig ontbijt gemaakt en verder met de dag. Ik heb nog wat klusjes in & om huis te doen en wilde de Minerva daar niet aan bloot stellen, dus gewisseld naar een ietwat robuuster horloge:








2012 WUS CMW ST2130 Dual Crown Project

* 4:45 in de ochtend ..... 
Neen, ik ben geen bakker en ook geen boer. Voor de oplettende lezer, wetend ook dat ik geen horloge in bed draag, dit betekent inderdaad dat ik niet naar bed gegaan ben. Vrijdagochtend om ca 5:00 opgestaan en het is inmiddels zaterdag 18:45 ...... de plussen en minnen van insomnia gevoegd bij ontwikkelingen in een reorganisatie op de zaak waarbij in mijn hoek ca 50% de laan uitgestuurd gaat worden. Lage olieprijzen zijn niet voor iedereen even leuk.


----------



## merl

*Re: NA Yema SpationauteIII '88*



MHe225 said:


> Drie horloges voor mij vandaag, doch ik ga slechts één foto laten zien. Begon de dag met de VD712 die ik de afgelopen dagen ook al droeg en verruilde deze rond 4:45* voor mijn Polar FT7 HRM. Ruim 6 km hard gelopen, toen met de hond gewandeld, stevig ontbijt gemaakt en verder met de dag. Ik heb nog wat klusjes in & om huis te doen en wilde de Minerva daar niet aan bloot stellen, dus gewisseld naar een ietwat robuuster horloge:
> 
> View attachment 5414114
> 
> 2012 WUS CMW ST2130 Dual Crown Project
> 
> * 4:45 in de ochtend .....
> Neen, ik ben geen bakker en ook geen boer. Voor de oplettende lezer, wetend ook dat ik geen horloge in bed draag, dit betekent inderdaad dat ik niet naar bed gegaan ben. Vrijdagochtend om ca 5:00 opgestaan en het is inmiddels zaterdag 18:45 ...... de plussen en minnen van insomnia gevoegd bij ontwikkelingen in een reorganisatie op de zaak waarbij in mijn hoek ca 50% de laan uitgestuurd gaat worden. Lage olieprijzen zijn niet voor iedereen even leuk.


Oef, sterkte de komende tijd!


----------



## Proenski

*Re: NA Yema SpationauteIII '88*



MHe225 said:


> * 4:45 in de ochtend .....
> Neen, ik ben geen bakker en ook geen boer. Voor de oplettende lezer, wetend ook dat ik geen horloge in bed draag, dit betekent inderdaad dat ik niet naar bed gegaan ben. Vrijdagochtend om ca 5:00 opgestaan en het is inmiddels zaterdag 18:45 ...... de plussen en minnen van insomnia gevoegd bij ontwikkelingen in een reorganisatie op de zaak waarbij in mijn hoek ca 50% de laan uitgestuurd gaat worden. Lage olieprijzen zijn niet voor iedereen even leuk.


Ai, da's minder.

De olieindustrie is een rare business. Jaren geleden eens iemand geholpen die werd ontslagen en er met onze hulp uiteindelijk uitging met een meer dan redelijk exit pakket. Om vervolgens nog binnen een half jaar weer te worden aangenomen op een ander olieveld, jawel bijhetzelfde bedrijf... $HELL

Sterkte in elk geval.


----------



## MHe225

*Beetje Off Topic, maar sluit af met het horloge dat ik draag*



Proenski said:


> .... De olieindustrie is een rare business. Jaren geleden eens iemand geholpen die werd ontslagen en er met onze hulp uiteindelijk uitging met een meer dan redelijk exit pakket. Om vervolgens nog binnen een half jaar weer te worden aangenomen op een ander olieveld, jawel bijhetzelfde bedrijf... $HELL ....


Dank u, heren, hart onder de riem wordt zeer gewaardeerd |>

Grappig wat je zegt en zeker waar. De "leiders" in de olie-industrie gaan prat op hun (lange termijn) visie, maar zoals een vriend het zeer treffend typeerde, _we ontwikkelen onze velden voor 30 jaar maar ons personeelsbeleid kijkt niet verder dan 30 weken_. Daar is eigenlijk alles mee gezegd. 
Wat mij mateloos frustreert is dat veel wat ik in de afgelopen 4-5 jaar (mee) opgebouwd heb, nu met de grond gelijk gemaakt wordt. We gaan hele goede mensen en enorm veel kennis en ervaring kwijt raken. Over een poos (jaren?), als het tij weer keert, worden er weer programma's opgetuigd om de hiaten te dichten ......

Grappig ook dat je zegt "... iemand die (bij Shell) werd ontslagen ...." Dat heb je vast verkeerd begrepen, want Shell in Nederland ontslaat geen mensen! Iedereen die daar weggaat, vertrekt vrijwillig. Echt waar.

Ik weet niet of onderstaande tweespraak uit 'n Shell kantoor komt of uit een cabaret:


Het spijt mij jou te moeten mededelen dat je nu overtollig bent
Oké, wat betekent dat?
Je moet weg
Dus ik word ontslagen?
Nee, je vertrekt vrijwillig.
Vrijwillig? Dat suggereert dat ik een keus heb. Dan kies ik er voor om te blijven.
Dat kan niet, dat is geen optie.
Dus ik word ontslagen?
Nee, wij ontslaan geen mensen; je vertrekt vrijwillig.
Mooi niet. Ik ga nu terug naar mijn kantoor, lekker verder waar ik mee bezig was.
Dat kan niet.
Wat niet kan is nog nooit gebeurd*
Als je niet vrijwillig gaat, dan zetten wij een procedure in gang en ben je over een poosje toch weg.
Ontslag procedure?
Nee, wij ontslaan geen mensen, iedereen vertrekt vrijwillig.
......

* Twentse wijsheid

Om bij het thema van de draad te blijven, vanochtend maar een "zondags horloge" opgezocht en omgegespt:


----------



## barry72

*Re: Beetje Off Topic, maar sluit af met het horloge dat ik draag*

Met zomer en winter schoenen......


----------



## PascalB87

*Re: Beetje Off Topic, maar sluit af met het horloge dat ik draag*

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben nog relatief nieuw op WUS en dacht dat het wel eens leuk was dat ik ook wat ga delen!
Kijkende naar de collectie van andere members moet ik stellen dat die van mij nog wat klein is haha.

Ik hoop op korte termijn nog een Orient Mako en Kemmner Skeleton toe te voegen, zodra de anderen binnen zijn zal ik hier natuurlijk even een foto van maken .
Voor nu draag ik voornamelijk mijn Hamilton:


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Beetje Off Topic, maar sluit af met het horloge dat ik draag*

Helemaal niet zo off-topic, Pascal. Welkom hier, mooie Hamilton.
We kijken uit naar je toekomstige aanwinsten, je foto's en bijdragen.

Ron


----------



## merl

Mooie Hamilton en welkom hier!

Vandaag de speedy.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Beetje Off Topic, maar sluit af met het horloge dat ik draag*

Niets mis met Hamilton! De Mako is natuurlijk een "klassieker" en een aanrader.

Deze versie is ook gaaf, solid endlinks en saffier glas maar je zult 'm (via via) wel uit USA moeten halen:
FEM6500HD9 FEM6500HD EM6500HD | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## PascalB87

Bedankt allemaal!

Ik denk dat het eerder aan mijn "forum posting skills" ligt dat de title op offtopic stond .
@merl ik hoop er zelf ook nog eens een te bemachtigen! Blijft een prachtig horloge.
@Proenski ik vind juist de Mako met de 12 6 en 9 op de dial zo mooi! Maar saffier en die andere band zijn zeker het overwegen waard .

Vandaag mijn trouwe Davis maar eens uit de kast gehaald. Mijn eerste gekochte (voordelige) automaat. 
Wel opvallend dat deze Davis vaak meer reacties krijgt dan mijn Hamilton.


----------



## Proenski

Je kunt natuurlijk ook altijd saffier op een Mako laten zetten.. :-!

Solide endlinks zijn handig maar voor mij geen reden om niet voor een bepaald horloge(band) te kiezen.


----------



## Proenski

De Neo Focus, een van de weinige Quartz horloges die ik heb


----------



## PascalB87

@Proenski: ik heb daar inderdaad meer over gelezen! Ik kan mij alleen niet voorstellen dat het zo eenvoudig is om dat te doen.. Kan elke lokale horlogeboer op de hoek zoiets of dien je daarvoor naar een specialist te gaan? Die Orient laat wel zien waarom ik wel een zwak voor het merk begin te krijgen! Ze hebben een luxe uitstraling voor een betaalbare prijs!


----------



## Proenski

PascalB said:


> @Proenski: ik heb daar inderdaad meer over gelezen! Ik kan mij alleen niet voorstellen dat het zo eenvoudig is om dat te doen.. Kan elke lokale horlogeboer op de hoek zoiets of dien je daarvoor naar een specialist te gaan? Die Orient laat wel zien waarom ik wel een zwak voor het merk begin te krijgen! Ze hebben een luxe uitstraling voor een betaalbare prijs!


Een beetje juwelier of horlogemaker kan dit voor je regelen, afhankelijk van het formaat, dikte, wel-of-niet ontspiegeld etc. zal je dit zo'n 40 tot 60 euro kosten schat ik.

Luxe is wat zwaar gezegd voor een doorsnee Orient maar ze bieden zeker waar voor je geld. Best knap want de meeste automatische modellen zijn al jaren gebaseerd op een ontwerp dat een samenvoeging is van twee patenten van Seiko.

Als je wat meer luxe wilt met name op het gebied van afwerking en betere uurwerken kijk dan eens naar de modellen van Orient Star, dat is hun luxere range.
ORIENTSTAR | ORIENT WATCH

Er zit nog een trap boven; Royal Orient maar dan moet je denken aan Rolex, Grand Seiko, een beetje in die klasse


----------



## Proenski

Op een nieuwe vliegersband


----------



## Proenski

Best gezellig, zo in je eentje :-d


----------



## Face4




----------



## MHe225

Alweer een week:









De oplettende kijker zal opmerken dat de datum correct is, maar de maan een beetje achter loopt. Echter, op de dag dat ik deze foto genomen heb, waren beide correct. Met andere woorden, oude foto uit het cilindrisch archief (LOL).
Nog een fijn restje van jullie zondag allemaal.


----------



## fliegerchrono




----------



## merl




----------



## Face4




----------



## Proenski

Ah, we gaan chronograafje spelen! ;-)


----------



## Face4

Proenski said:


> Ah, we gaan chronograafje spelen! ;-)


Er komen toch wel leuke horloges uit dat gekke Rusland! 
Tijd om even op eBay rond te neuzen.... :think:


----------



## Proenski

Face4 said:


> Er komen toch wel leuke horloges uit dat gekke Rusland!
> Tijd om even op eBay rond te neuzen.... :think:


Absoluut! En tegen betaalbare prijzen. Natuurlijk is de afwerking (vaak) minder maar ze zijn uitermate robuust en betrouwbaar. Ik heb naast deze Strela ook wat goedkopere Vostok horloges en ik val soms bijna van mijn stoel hoe nauwkeurig deze handopwinders zijn.

De enige tip die ik je wil meegeven is om niet blind te kopen maar wel wat moeite te steken in wat betrouwbare verkopers zijn. Poljot24.de is er in elk geval eentje.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Poljot24.de is betrouwbaar en snel, Vostoks kun je gerust bij Chistopolcity of Meranom kopen, die laatste aanbieder heeft geweldige "SE" modellen!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Streladag!


----------



## Proenski

fliegerchrono said:


> Poljot24.de is betrouwbaar en snel, Vostoks kun je gerust bij Chistopolcity of Meranom kopen, die laatste aanbieder heeft geweldige "SE" modellen!


Met bestellen en verzenden is Julian (poljot24) zeker snel maar, zeker de laatste tijd, doet hij er vrij lang over om antwoord te geven :-(


----------



## Bidle

Ik zal ook weer even mee doen, is eigenlijk ook al te lang geleden:


Union Julius Bergter Kleine Sekunde 12 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## JohnGo

Vandaag de '76 Seiko van mijn vader. Leuk gesprek gehad met een Duitse kapitein op het werk die lang geleden 'die gleiche uhr' had 
Van deze sympathieke mens ook nog het - met voorsprong - grootste en mooiste blik bier gekregen dat ik ooit gezien heb...

































Prettige woensdag gewenst aan iedereen!


----------



## MHe225

Vaak bedenk ik op zondag welk horloge ik voor de volgende week omgesp. Of besluit het horloge dat ik al draag nog 'n week om te houden. Afgelopen weekend was er veel tijd voor bespiegelingen en, hoewel geheel niet bijgelovig van aard, besloot ik mijn oudste getrouwste op te snorren, gelijk zetten (tijd, datum en dag) en voor onbestemde tijd om te houden.

Het wordt tijd voor een nieuwe foto; deze is al 10 jaar oud ....... ik heb weliswaar recentere plaatjes, maar vind de sfeer van deze foto wel wat hebben. Het is een trouwe reisgenoot en dit horloge heeft mij vergezeld tijdens trips naar 21 verschillende landen en 6 continenten (met de definitie van continent uit mijn lagere school tijd - niet eens basis school). Verklaart dus waarom het horloge misschien een beetje moe uitziet. Maar zelfs na 17 jaar trouwe en harde dienst loopt het nog steeds als een klok, wijkt hooguit 2 seconden per dag af:


----------



## Proenski

Een van de Amphibia's


----------



## Bidle

Yep,.. saai nog steeds dezelfde. Dan maar een foto van de achterkant:


Union Julius Bergter Kleine Sekunde 09 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Yep,.. saai nog steeds dezelfde.


Same here; echter, ik zei ook:



MHe225 said:


> Het wordt tijd voor een nieuwe foto; deze is al 10 jaar oud .......


en omdat vandaag mijn 2-wekelijkse vrije vrijdag is, ook maar besloten nieuwe foto's te maken, geinspireerd door mijn eigen opmerking en het feit dat ook Anneke haar Fortis draagt:









Bij het bekijken van de foto's viel mij op dat ze haar datum niet heeft bijgezet, dus dat heb ik meteen ook gedaan:









Schreef ik niet eerder over de trouwe en harde dienst van deze horloges? Anneke's Flieger heeft sinds een paar jaar een (inmiddels niet meer zo) nieuw saffier-glas, terwijl mijn Flieger Pro nog steeds het originele mineraal glas heeft. Echter beiden hebben een aantal (lelijke) krassen opgelopen - battle scars, in goed Nederlands :-d Ja, dat vinden wij jammer, echter wij zijn onvoldoende "anal", "OCD" of willekeurig welk ander etiket hier hoort, om na elke kras naar de horlogeboer te rennen en deze te laten wegpoetsen, of onderdelen te laten vervangen. Het blijven gebruiksvoorwerpen en sommige leiden 'n wat harder leven dan andere. Net als mensen ......


----------



## Proenski

Lekker zou laten die battle damage, vervangen kan altijd nog.

Maar ik vind het wel eng dat jullie tegelijkertijd wel erg op elkaar lijkende horloge dragen.. Doet me denken aan fietsende echtparen getooid in hetzelfde jogging pak en op hetzelfde model fiets (ja, die zie je hier...) :roll:



Met een knipoog gezegd, he? :-d


----------



## MHe225

Ik hoor je, Proenski ....... Zal dan maar niet bekennen dat we inderdaad identieke Union fietsen hebben. Die joggingpakken, dat is nooit gelukt (LOL) hoewel ik vele jaren geleden wel eens thuiskwam en het gevoel had in de spiegel te kijken - Anneke liep dan in mijn spullen. Ik heb een erg doelmatig middel gevonden om dat een halt toe te roepen (nee, ik ben niet haar kleding gaan dragen).

Her komt niet vaak voor dat wij "matching" horloges dragen, ik wissel veel vaker en heb ietsje meer keus.

'n Plezierige zaterdag (en zondag) allemaal - mogelijk dat ik zondag even binnenval en een ander horloge laat zien.


----------



## Proenski

Een nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## Face4

Proenski said:


> Absoluut! En tegen betaalbare prijzen. Natuurlijk is de afwerking (vaak) minder maar ze zijn uitermate robuust en betrouwbaar. Ik heb naast deze Strela ook wat goedkopere Vostok horloges en ik val soms bijna van mijn stoel hoe nauwkeurig deze handopwinders zijn.
> 
> De enige tip die ik je wil meegeven is om niet blind te kopen maar wel wat moeite te steken in wat betrouwbare verkopers zijn. Poljot24.de is er in elk geval eentje.





fliegerchrono said:


> Poljot24.de is betrouwbaar en snel, Vostoks kun je gerust bij Chistopolcity of Meranom kopen, die laatste aanbieder heeft geweldige "SE" modellen!


Bedankt voor de tips heren! Ik ga een kijkje nemen op Poljot24!

On topic, deze voor mij vandaag:


----------



## merl

Mijn laatste aanwinst


----------



## fliegerchrono

Gisteren:


----------



## fliegerchrono

Strela vandaag


----------



## polonorte2

Nieuwe aanwinst, Longines Saint Imier Chronograaf.


----------



## MHe225

Laatste aanwinst; nog 2 foto's en een beetje achtergrondinformatie in de laatste-aanwinst draad


----------



## PascalB87

Ik zie weer genoeg mooie horloges voorbij komen! Moet ooit maar eens een Russisch horloge toevoegen aan mijn collectie denk ik!
@ Proenski: Sorry late reactie!! Ik zal zeker overwegen om, mits ik een Mako heb gevonden, te kijken naar saffierglas!

Ik hoop iig binnenkort een Kemmner te gaan toevoegen, zal in dat geval ook zeker een foto met jullie delen!


----------



## Face4




----------



## Face4

Happy socks


----------



## JohnGo

De '76 7009 op z'n nieuwe leren Graf-bandje, met gesigneerde Seiko vlindersluiting. Gratis en voor niks gescoord bij een medeliefhebber, wat wil een mens nog meer?

























Iedereen een prettig week-end toegewenst!


----------



## Face4

Deze vandaag (en gister, en eergister).










Foto van een tijdje geleden (toen het nog zonnig was).


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze , morgen niet


----------



## MHe225

Oké, ik doe mee: morgen (dinsdag) deze, maar vandaag nog niet:


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag


----------



## JohnGo

Even wat tegengewicht voor al die Speedmasters b-). Nog eens de Yema SpationauteIII '88 (Seiko 7A38) omgedaan vandaag...


----------



## Proenski

Afgelopen weken af en aan deze twee:


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Face4

'Wall Street socks' & een Speedmaster


----------



## JohnGo

Vandaag is het klokjesdraai-dag. Alle kwartsjes die niet DST-gestuurd zijn moeten op wintertijd gezet worden, de ovenklok, de microgolf, de tandenborsteltimer, de CV-thermostaat, de klokjes in de wagens en ga zo maar door... 
Hier gaan steeds meer stemmen op om de zomer- en wintertijd af te schaffen omdat dit in feite totaal achterhaald is anno 2015, benieuwd of dit snel zal veranderen in de nabije toekomst.
Dan maar de horloges die momenteel in rotatie zijn juist gezet, twee quartzen en één automatic, dat viel wel mee :-d
Wat fotootjes van de klok die ik vandaag omheb...

























Prettige zondag iedereen!

John


----------



## MHe225

Face4 said:


> 'Wall Street socks' & een Speedmaster


Voor mij nog steeds de Speedmaster Pro, maar geen sokken .... ik zal jullie de foto van / met mijn onderdanen besparen.

Het is jullie vast niet ontgaan, het regent momenteel flink in Texas; wij hebben in de afgelopen 20 uur ongeveer 15 cm over ons heen gehad. Dat valt in het niet met sommige delen van Texas (tot 'n halve meter in 24 uur) maar zorgt toch voor veel overlast.

Had vandaag de Houston Half (1/2 marathon) zullen "lopen" maar die werd gisteren afgeblazen. Begrijpelijk, maar toch jammer. 'n "First" voor mij, overigens. Nog niet eerder een race gehad die niet doorging.

Archiefplaatje van mijn Speedmaster dan maar:









Wij hebben nog één week "zomertijd" dus ik mag volgende week klokken gelijk zetten.


----------



## Proenski

Op een ander bandje welliswaar maar daar moet ik nog een foto van schieten


----------



## PascalB87

Gisteren dan eindelijk toch maar de knoop doorgehakt en de Mako gekocht. Was bang dat hij kwalitatief teleur zou stellen naast bv mijn Hamilton maar ik ben positief verrast!
Natuurlijk is het geen Saffier glas (wat ik er nog wel in ga zetten), natuurlijk is de band wat "goedkoper" maar overal ben ik er mee dan tevreden mee!

Daarnaast wil ik een ieder aanraden om eens (mocht hij tijd hebben) bij Kaj van Seriouswatches.eu langs te gaan! Duidelijk iemand met passie voor horloges en ondernemerschap!
Hij heeft er in ieder geval een erg tevreden klant bij!


----------



## JohnGo

SBBN017 op grijs leder


----------



## merl

Deze twee nieuwe aanwinsten


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Ah! Die heb ik pas gezien op het HF! ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Deze witte Atlas (Land Shark) vandaag...


----------



## merl

James T. Kirk© said:


> Ah! Die heb ik pas gezien op het HF! ;-)


Guilty


----------



## merl

To the moon!


----------



## Proenski

Radio Room Amphibia


----------



## MHe225

Ik draag nu al een paar dagen het 2014 WUS CMW GMT Project horloge.









Erg lastig te fotograferen; Martin is daar een stuk beter in en hopelijk laat hij zijn horloge (met grijze wijzerplaat) ook langskomen. Mijn eerste GMT en ik houd nu ook een oogje p de klok in NL


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Ik draag nu al een paar dagen het 2014 WUS CMW GMT Project horloge.
> 
> View attachment 5887738
> 
> 
> Erg lastig te fotograferen; Martin is daar een stuk beter in en hopelijk laat hij zijn horloge (met grijze wijzerplaat) ook langskomen. Mijn eerste GMT en ik houd nu ook een oogje p de klok in NL


Tot nu toe alleen nog maar iPhone foto's, helaas:


----------



## polonorte2

Prometheus Manta Ray met nieuwe sterile bezel...


----------



## fliegerchrono

Erg blij met mijn nieuwe JLC Reverso Grande Taille


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Ik draag deze vandaag weer eens...


----------



## James T. Kirk©

En vandaag is het alweer donderdag, ik denk aan lichtgewicht: zal ik deze dragen....










of deze


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

Martin_B said:


> Tot nu toe alleen nog maar iPhone foto's, helaas:


Nu alleen de groene nog


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag, op deze buitengewoon warme 7 november (19ºC!!) een heel eind gewandeld met m'n echtgenote, man, het voelde aan als augustus! Ik droeg mijn _Rover & Lakes_, een eigen warenhuis merk van het Duitse GALERIA Kaufhof. Ik moet zeggen, dat ondanks hun prijs, e.e.a. goed in elkaar zit en netjes is afgewerkt: Sea Gull automaat, die keurig op tijd loopt, keramische lunette, mooi geborsteld 316L rvs aan de zijden en ik heb een foto van hoe het binnenwerk is gemonteerd, niet op de goedkoopste manier zoals je kunt zien! De meshband, staat dicht bij de duurdere Staib banden, ik had echter liever het merk op de clip iets meer verdiept aangebracht gezien en niet gewoon ge-etst of gelaserd zoals nu.


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> En vandaag is het alweer donderdag, ik denk aan lichtgewicht: zal ik deze dragen....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5902322


Deze! Sorry maar die Citizen doet me iets te veel aan Barbapapa denken.. ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Deze! Sorry maar die Citizen doet me iets te veel aan Barbapapa denken.. ;-)


Dat mág hoor! Smaken mogen verschillen, zo vind ik de R0l€cks submariner verschrikkelijk! Mercedes wijzer, bah! ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Niet veel deelnemers hier! :-d OK, zondag, naar de kerk met deze kleine vintage! :-!










Ik kreeg deze notabene van een lid van WFWF, toen ik vertelde over mijn vintage Caravelle die een klein probleem heeft met de dag/week schijf, die niet goed meewil...

De REX is handwinder en chrono met 17 juwelen.


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Dat mág hoor! Smaken mogen verschillen, zo vind ik de R0l€cks submariner verschrikkelijk! Mercedes wijzer, bah! ;-)


Ben geen grote Rolex fan maar heb niets tegen Mercedes wijzers. Ik noem ze gewoon kathedraal wijzers, dat scheelt gelijk :-d:-d


----------



## MHe225

James T. Kirk© said:


> Niet veel deelnemers hier! :-d


Toch wel, maar ik loop een beetje achter .... Hoog tijd om weer eens wat anders om te gespen en ik nam mijn grootste horloge mee naar de kerk. Gaat ook mee naar het werk morgen. En de hele week.

De zon scheen weer eens, dus ook maar een snelle foto geschoten. Is niet 100% scherp, maar ik vind hem toch wat hebben, vooral ook omdat het blauw van de wijzers goed uit de verf komt.


----------



## polonorte2

Deze Seiko de hele weekend.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Waarom post die Kirk zoveel, zullen jullie wel denken? Nou, ik bezoek diverse horlogeforums en dit is er een van, maar ineens kan ik m'n eigen advertenties niet meer aanpassen omdat ik geen 100 posts heb! :-( Da's natuurlijk van de gekke. Ik lees genoeg mee, maar blijkbaar ben ik niet actief genoeg. Maar goed, het zal wel ergens goed voor zijn. Dit wordt m'n # 91, want ik draag vandaag m'n Eichmüller, Army Watch Germany op Bandfever armband (de Duitsers zouden het een "Geheimtipp" noemen, het is namelijk Watchadoo kwaliteit, (de deelschakels zijn een stukje langer), maar de prijs is een stuk lager en ook erg mooie afgewerkt met goede sluiting, die overigens ook met een andere sluiting te koop is. Zelfs in meerdere coatings tegenwoordig, dus voor elk wat wils (geen commerciële belangen hoor!)
Overigens, die tuna- achtige klok mag er wezen, deze heeft een Seiko quartz aan boord en de lume is net zo goed, als van een Seiko! Uiteraard is dit een Chinese commerciële productie, maar dusdanig goed, dat de volgende bedrijven ermee in zee zijn gegaan: Apeks, Astina, Aqualung, Chris Benz, Deep Blue, Deporte, Divex, MDE, Momentum, OMS, Poseidon, St.Moritz,Tauchmeister, Viking, Zeagle, 32º en misschien ontbreken er een paar, maar dat zijn de modellen in de WR 200 en WR 1000 reeks, die ik gezien heb. (De 1000 heeft een He ventiel)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Ben geen grote Rolex fan maar heb niets tegen Mercedes wijzers. Ik noem ze gewoon kathedraal wijzers, dat scheelt gelijk :-d:-d


Kathedraal wijzers zijn heel anders, meer afgeplat, zoals deze.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Zo'n één wil ik nog steeds.... :-d


----------



## JohnGo

Vandaag maar weer eens tonijntje017 rond de pols heren. Dit is met stip het meest gedragen horloge in m'n bescheiden verzameling en de aanschaf die het meeste indruk gemaakt heeft dit jaar. Ik had wat klussen te doen en dan is het dit, of de oranje SKX. Heerlijk horloge en verassend draagbaar voor de smalle pols, alleen onder hemdsmouwen past ie natuurlijk niet...


----------



## Jo Hande

Vandaag mijn Pontiac, 60-ies, gemaakt in Antwerpen! (heden zou Pontiac in handen zijn van China ...)







Jo


----------



## merl

Vandaag mijn pmgs


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Kathedraal wijzers zijn heel anders, meer afgeplat, zoals deze.
> 
> View attachment 5947802


Strikt gezien, ja. Maar ik vind het grappig dat je deze wijzers wel ok vind en "Mercedes" wijzers niet??

Oh, en ik kan dit horloge zeker aanbevelen ;-)


----------



## Rolf D




----------



## James T. Kirk©

JohnGo said:


> Vandaag maar weer eens tonijntje017 rond de pols heren. Dit is met stip het meest gedragen horloge in m'n bescheiden verzameling en de aanschaf die het meeste indruk gemaakt heeft dit jaar. Ik had wat klussen te doen en dan is het dit, of de oranje SKX. Heerlijk horloge en verassend draagbaar voor de smalle pols, alleen onder hemdsmouwen past ie natuurlijk niet...


Ja, dat is een model wat ook nog hoog op m'n wenslijstje staat, alleen niet op rubber. ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Strikt gezien, ja. Maar ik vind het grappig dat je deze wijzers wel ok vind en "Mercedes" wijzers niet??
> 
> Oh, en ik kan dit horloge zeker aanbevelen ;-)


Nou, je ziet deze wijzers veel minder en ze misstaan niet op een klassiek model. daarentegen zie je ie Mercedeswijzer OVERAL van Rolex tot Icewatch, brrrr...


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Op deze dinsdag 10 november, een eenvoudig "atoomklok" horloge... Het is een grappig model, maar ik zie mijzelf 'm steeds minder dragen... :roll:


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Nou, je ziet deze wijzers veel minder en ze misstaan niet op een klassiek model. daarentegen zie je ie Mercedeswijzer OVERAL van Rolex tot Icewatch, brrrr...


Nou dat valt mee hoor, maar goed het is een kwestie van smaak...


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Op deze dinsdag 10 november, een eenvoudig "atoomklok" horloge... Het is een grappig model, maar ik zie mijzelf 'm steeds minder dragen... :roll:
> 
> View attachment 5958658


Hmm, een rode wijzerplaat. Die heb ik nog niet in de collectie ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

Wapenstilstand, feestdag bij ons dus.

[url]http://deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuws/buitenland/1.1146255
[/URL]
Als eerbetoon aan de veteranen hebben mijn partner en mezelf een klassiek horloge omgedaan vandaag.

























Prettige woensdag iedereen!


----------



## polonorte2

Invicta SAN 1 vandaag!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Nou dat valt mee hoor, maar goed het is een kwestie van smaak...


Ja, zo is het toch?



Proenski said:


> Hmm, een rode wijzerplaat. Die heb ik nog niet in de collectie ;-)


Houdt het verkoopgedeelte dan maar in de gaten, de komende tijd... Heb de afgelopen maand zo'n 8, 9 horloges de deur uitgedaan, maar ook weer 3 terug en 1 geruild, reparatie en modding geld betaald..., een Planet Ocean zit er voorlopig nog niet in! ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Wild, die Invicta!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Op deze donderdag, de 12e een dikke Deep Blue met keramische lunette en kristalglas. Er zit een Zwitserse Ronda in die steevast naast de markers terechtkomt, Maar dat kan ook Deep Blue's fout zijn, natuurlijk. Ik vind de kleurtjes gewoon wel leuk! :-d









En een badkamer foto, heel anders dan wat de Amerikanen ermee bedoelen... ;-)


----------



## polonorte2

James T. Kirk© said:


> Wild, die Invicta!


Haha, dank je wel! Helaas moet ik hem laten gaan om iets anders te kopen.


----------



## polonorte2

Zixen vandaag...


----------



## James T. Kirk©

polonorte2 said:


> Zixen vandaag...


Kijk! Dat vind ik nou prachtig!! Coole kast, dubbele kroon, lekker eigenwijze wijzers! Superding, maar natuurlijk weer aan de prijs! :-(


----------



## polonorte2

James T. Kirk© said:


> Kijk! Dat vind ik nou prachtig!! Coole kast, dubbele kroon, lekker eigenwijze wijzers! Superding, maar natuurlijk weer aan de prijs! :-(


Dank je wel! Ja hij is echt gaaf. De vintage kast is inderdaad heel gaaf.


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Ja, zo is het toch?
> 
> Houdt het verkoopgedeelte dan maar in de gaten, de komende tijd... Heb de afgelopen maand zo'n 8, 9 horloges de deur uitgedaan, maar ook weer 3 terug en 1 geruild, reparatie en modding geld betaald..., een Planet Ocean zit er voorlopig nog niet in! ;-)


Dank voor het aanbod maar ik tracht mijn collectie te beperken tot een select aantal merken en bepaalde thema's en daar past deze Casio niet in.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Dank voor het aanbod maar ik tracht mijn collectie te beperken tot een select aantal merken en bepaalde thema's en daar past deze Casio niet in.


Ja, dat heb ik ook: "horloges tot maximaal 200 euro" :-d


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vrijdag, de 13e, vandaag! :-d
Mijn gele Promaster, vandaag. Veel werk aan geweest. Het kwam via Singapore in de VS, daar werd er niet veel mee gedaan en toen is die naar NL toegekomen. Een lid van Horlogeforum.nl heeft 'm onder handen gehad met een nieuwe lunette-inleg en het reinigen van de lunette (in- en onder!) Hij vertelde mij, dat het uurwerk eigenlijk een onderhoudsbeurt nodig had, hoewel hij nog wel goed liep. Ik had nog een jongere, zwarte Promaster. Lokaal heb ik toen de uurwerken van de jongere en deze laten omwisselen, gezien dat een goedkopere optie was. Noem je dit dan een Frankenhorloge? Zo zie ik dat niet, ik heb nu een goedlopende vintage, waar vrij moeilijk is aan te komen. Die met zwarte en ook de lichtgevende wijzerplaat wel, de blauwe al wat minder en de gele is gewoon zeldzaam. Het enige waar hier nog aan moet gebeuren, zijn de plekjes afgebladderde verf op de rehautring bijstippen, met de juiste kleur. (zie de witte puntjes op de foto) Kom daar maar eens om, precies de juiste tint.... :roll:









Inmiddels is die zwarte Promaster verkocht op Marktplaats.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Inmiddels heb ik er een haaien gaas armbandje op zitten. later nieuwe foto's...


----------



## polonorte2

James T. Kirk© said:


> Vrijdag, de 13e, vandaag! :-d
> Mijn gele Promaster, vandaag. Veel werk aan geweest. Het kwam via Singapore in de VS, daar werd er niet veel mee gedaan en toen is die naar NL toegekomen. Een lid van Horlogeforum.nl heeft 'm onder handen gehad met een nieuwe lunette-inleg en het reinigen van de lunette (in- en onder!) Hij vertelde mij, dat het uurwerk eigenlijk een onderhoudsbeurt nodig had, hoewel hij nog wel goed liep. Ik had nog een jongere, zwarte Promaster. Lokaal heb ik toen de uurwerken van de jongere en deze laten omwisselen, gezien dat een goedkopere optie was. Noem je dit dan een Frankenhorloge? Zo zie ik dat niet, ik heb nu een goedlopende vintage, waar vrij moeilijk is aan te komen. Die met zwarte en ook de lichtgevende wijzerplaat wel, de blauwe al wat minder en de gele is gewoon zeldzaam. Het enige waar hier nog aan moet gebeuren, zijn de plekjes afgebladderde verf op de rehautring bijstippen, met de juiste kleur. (zie de witte puntjes op de foto) Kom daar maar eens om, precies de juiste tint.... :roll:
> 
> View attachment 5993138
> 
> 
> Inmiddels is die zwarte Promaster verkocht op Marktplaats.


Ziet er echt gaaf uit. Mooie Citizen!


----------



## polonorte2

Longines Saint Imier chrono vanavond...


----------



## SearChart

Hamilton...


----------



## James T. Kirk©

polonorte2 said:


> Ziet er echt gaaf uit. Mooie Citizen!


Dankjewel!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vies nat weer hier in Nederland vandaag en veel harde wind. Een 3 kwartier lange autorit heen en terug vandaag, was geen pretje. Wat wel een pretje is, is de lichtgewicht titanium Orca die ik vandaag draag, vrolijk en makkelijk de deur uit, zogezegd!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Weer een vrij drukke dag, maar vandaag veel vertaalwerk. Gisteren kreeg ik een meshbandje binnen die ik heb bestemd voor mijn gele Promaster. Ik vond de citizen ecodrive band die ik ervoor gebruikte, niet lekker passen, ondanks dat het een perfecte band ervoor is qua afmetingen. Het is de ronding en die wil ik niet gaan bijvijlen, want dan past die niet meer op een ecodrive.

Ik had al eens een breder meshbandje tegen deze Promaster aan gehouden en ik wist het eigenlijk al wel....



En gelijk bij montage werd mijn vermoeden bewaarheid, het staat gewoon COOL! Ik heb gelijk BINNEN foto's gemaakt (met dat rotweer, krijg je ook rotfoto's) en moet bekennen dat ik wel even wat heb gefotoshopt op de verfpuntjes die van de rehautring af zijn, zo staat het gewoon beter! :-d
















View attachment 6036401


----------



## Proenski

Mesh staat vaak goed op duikers!

Oh, en een gele wijzerplaat heb ik ook nog niet ;-)


----------



## polonorte2

Mijn Marinemaster op mesh vandaag.


----------



## Proenski

polonorte2 said:


> Mijn Marinemaster op mesh vandaag.


Het bandje lijkt smaller dan de aanzet, of is dit vertekening?


----------



## Proenski

Mijn O1V op mesh:


----------



## polonorte2

Proenski said:


> Het bandje lijkt smaller dan de aanzet, of is dit vertekening?


Ik denk het wel, de aanzet en band zijn beide 20mm.


----------



## sv3rr3

Zonder Mesh, maar wel Seiko.. Tevens nieuwe aanwinst! 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Mesh staat vaak goed op duikers!
> 
> Oh, en een gele wijzerplaat heb ik ook nog niet ;-)


En die van mij zijn niet te koop! :-d



sv3rr3 said:


> Zonder Mesh, maar wel Seiko..


Mijn Promaster is een Citizen ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag maar weer eens de deur uit met mijn Modified Monster...


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Op zoek naar een kalkoen voor "Thanksgiving". Een groene vierkante Amerikaan vandaag.


----------



## JohnGo

Tissot Seastar '73


----------



## merl




----------



## JohnGo

sv3rr3 said:


> Zonder Mesh, maar wel Seiko.. Tevens nieuwe aanwinst!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Mooie Seiko chrono zo met die gele accenten |>


----------



## polonorte2

Mijn Invicta Grand Diver voor vandaag.


----------



## MHe225

polonorte2 said:


> Mijn Invicta Grand Diver voor vandaag.


Daar zou ik wel eens een lume-shot van willen zien; volgens mij kun je daar bij lezen .....

Voor mij nog steeds de IWC; verse foto en ik heb nog niet besloten of ik vanavond een ander horloge voor de komende korte werkweek pak. Donderdag is Thanksgiving (iedereen vrij) en vrijdag een brugdag. Dat is de zogenaamde Black Friday, wanneer het Kerst koopseizoen losbarst en de gekte in alle hevigheid toeslaat.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag mijn monocoque Eco Drive GMT, lekker comfy klokje, dit!


----------



## Proenski

Doet mij denken aan mijn enige Citizen die ik ooit had en lang geleden is verkocht. Best een fijn klokje maar ik vond 'm net even iets te klein.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Doet mij denken aan mijn enige Citizen die ik ooit had en lang geleden is verkocht. Best een fijn klokje maar ik vond 'm net even iets te klein.


Die van mij zijn (ik heb momenteel 3 van dit model) zijn toch 40 mmø. Ik heb zelfs kleinere... ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

OK, ik begon met deze Casio, maar die wil ik mogelijk gaan verkopen, dus maar even netjes houden:










Ik had gisteravond al gedacht aan deze, dus maar gewisseld voor meer oranje:


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Die van mij zijn (ik heb momenteel 3 van dit model) zijn toch 40 mmø. Ik heb zelfs kleinere... ;-)


Die van mij was iets van 38mm, mijn ideale maat is 40mm maar dat is mede afhankelijk van de L2L breedte. Soms is een maatje groter of kleiner prima, het hangt volledig van het model af.


----------



## Proenski

Correctie dat moet eerder iets van 36mm zijn geweest..


----------



## polonorte2

Mijn SaS Sea One voor vandaag!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

polonorte2 said:


> Mijn SaS Sea One voor vandaag!


Hmmmm, mooi ding!


----------



## polonorte2

James T. Kirk© said:


> Hmmmm, mooi ding!


Dank je wel!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Gisteren na mijn werkzaamheden aan de OM, gekozen voor een witte Atlas, oftewel Land Shark.









Vandaag, volgens al de commerciële mail die ik binnen krijg, schijnt het "Black Friday" te zijn, zelfs bij de Nederlandse en de Duitse adverteerders! :-d

Dus maar gekozen voor een zwarte wijzerplaat van de Duitse Galleria Kaufhof. Yep hun eigen merk, maar zeker niet verkeerd! Keramische lunette, Sea Gull klasse uurwerk... alles degelijk rvs...


----------



## polonorte2

James T. Kirk© said:


> Gisteren na mijn werkzaamheden aan de OM, gekozen voor een witte Atlas, oftewel Land Shark.
> 
> View attachment 6138850
> 
> 
> Vandaag, volgens al de commerciële mail die ik binnen krijg, schijnt het "Black Friday" te zijn, zelfs bij de Nederlandse en de Duitse adverteerders! :-d
> 
> Dus maar gekozen voor een zwarte wijzerplaat van de Duitse Galleria Kaufhof. Yep hun eigen merk, maar zeker niet verkeerd! Keramische lunette, Sea Gull klasse uurwerk... alles degelijk rvs...
> 
> View attachment 6138898


Die Rover & Lakes is echt mooi!


----------



## Proenski

De nieuwe aanwinst natuurlijk!


----------



## martenhoekstraa

Vandaag is het mijn Tissot PRC 200


----------



## Proenski

Leuke kleur match met de mijne ;-)


----------



## Bidle

De laatste tijd meer in het buitenland dan thuis, dus minder gewisseld. Heb nu al een tijdje deze Panerai om,... heb banden genoeg om te wisselen. Momenteel zit er een bruine matte band op.

Panerai Luminor 1950 3 days GMT Automatic acciaio 329 07 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> De laatste tijd meer in het buitenland dan thuis, dus minder gewisseld. Heb nu al een tijdje deze Panerai om .....


Dat verklaart een hoop en goed jou weer eens langs te zien komen, meneer B!

Ik kan natuurlijk de flauwe grap maken dat je excuus een beetje slap is: ikzelf zit vrijwel exclusief in het buitenland en kom hier desondanks voldoende vaak langs (LOL). Maar wissel ook niet zo heel frequent; ik draag nog steeds de Portuguese (3 weken aan één stuk); ik zal jullie de foto's sparen*

Gisteren kreeg ik een nieuwe aanwinst binnen maar die zullen jullie amper / niet te zien krijgen: Garmin Forerunner 225 - mijn hardlooprondjes worden steeds groter en loop vaker buiten onze wijk. Echter ik moet enig idee hebben hoe ver ik gelopen heb en hoe hard, dus toch maar overstag en een GPS horloge gekocht.

Volgende week komt een "serieuze" aanvulling van mijn collectie binnen en als het weer het toelaat zal ik een paar plaatjes pogen te schieten en hier laten zien.

Prettig weekend allemaal.

* bij nader inzien toch maar niet; kijkje in de machinekamer:


----------



## James T. Kirk©

polonorte2 said:


> Die Rover & Lakes is echt mooi!


Leuk, dat je dat vind, iemand in het "horlogeforum" vond het "bagger"... :-s


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag de "brother-from-another-mother" van de Rover & Lakes, de Constantin Weisz. Ook loeidegelijk, zelfde uurwerk, alleen op de kop en een heel ander soort kast (en kleur)...


----------



## Shadowjack

Zondag vandaag :-d b-) :-d b-) ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Heel even iets anders, om uit te testen. Om de pols loopt ie prima maar zodra ie in de kist belandt valt ie vrij snel stil??


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Loop ziek bij huis, bekende griep verschijnselen, hoesten, pijn, vreselijk slap. Kies toch elke dag een horloge om te dragen... Vandaag deze:


----------



## Proenski

Steinhart Military, first edition


----------



## polonorte2

Prometheus Manta Ray gisteren en vandaag!


----------



## Peerke

50s Orville vandaag


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Steinhart Military, first edition


Mooi, mooier dan die band.... ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Weer iets aan het opknappen, iets meer energie dan gisteren. Gekozen voor mijn vrij unieke rode Trias, een uitvoering die ik niet eerder heb gezien dan die van mijzelf!

Deze keer op mesh, ik hoop nog eens deze mesh te kunnen laten stralen, net zoals de kast van de Trias.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag Oranje Boven (of eigenlijk aan de pols!) hihihi... :-d


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Mooi, mooier dan die band.... ;-)


Speciaal craquele effect, je moet ervan houden. Ik zou deze band ook niet nieuw kopen maar ik kon 'm voor een prikkie overnemen


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag mijn vintage Glashütte


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> De nieuwe aanwinst natuurlijk!
> 
> View attachment 6142170


Mooi 24-hrs horloge Proenski.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag een Tiger Concepts hommage van een BB. Het horloge is echter wat kleiner dan het origineel, wat ik persoonlijk wel jammer vind, het valt wat klein uit op mijn pols (gevoelsmatig). Ik zag onlangs een gebruikte omgebouwde Invicta op het andere NL forum, maar daar vroeg verkoper weer veel te veel voor en zo is er altijd wat! :-d


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Mooi 24-hrs horloge Proenski.


Dank, ik ben er ook erg blij mee. Dit is zeker een blijvertje


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Vandaag een Tiger Concepts hommage van een BB. Het horloge is echter wat kleiner dan het origineel, wat ik persoonlijk wel jammer vind, het valt wat klein uit op mijn pols (gevoelsmatig). Ik zag onlangs een gebruikte omgebouwde Invicta op het andere NL forum, maar daar vroeg verkoper weer veel te veel voor en zo is er altijd wat! :-d
> 
> View attachment 6207801


De stijl en looks vind ik fraai, het orgineel is helaas niet onder ieder zijn handbereik :-(

Maar te klein vind ik 'm zeker niet, eerder een mooie maat.


----------



## Proenski

Alweer een tijdje terug dat ik deze om de pols had, moet nog een keer een nieuw fotootje schieten


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Zoals gezegd, gevoelsmatig.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Alweer een tijdje terug dat ik deze om de pols had, moet nog een keer een nieuw fotootje schieten
> 
> View attachment 6209777


Oh, dat staat leuk met die bruine fantasie band!

Ik heb z'n zwarte broertje!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Er zijn een aantal Casio's die ik de laatste tijd wat minder draag. Ik worstel er een beetje mee, om ze weg te doen, ze zijn dan wel niet zo duur, maar je komt er ook niet zo makkelijk opnieuw aan. aan de andere kant, kan ik wat extra centjes en wat ruimte in de horlogedoos goed gebruiken.... Beslissingen, beslissingen...

De volgende was een horloge wat ik écht wenste, nadat ik 'm in een folder van Casio, of misschien in een krantenadvertentie had gezien, vóór ik echt horloges begon te verzamelen, ik kende bijna alle uitvoeringen, maar deze blauwe op metalen armband vond ik de mooiste.... En nu draag ik 'm zelden nog, zo raar...


----------



## merl

De dag begon met de Spork









Later de Speedy


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Oh, dat staat leuk met die bruine fantasie band!
> 
> Ik heb z'n zwarte broertje!
> 
> 
> View attachment 6217377


Die zou ik dan op deze gooien ;-)


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Er zijn een aantal Casio's die ik de laatste tijd wat minder draag. Ik worstel er een beetje mee, om ze weg te doen, ze zijn dan wel niet zo duur, maar je komt er ook niet zo makkelijk opnieuw aan. aan de andere kant, kan ik wat extra centjes en wat ruimte in de horlogedoos goed gebruiken.... Beslissingen, beslissingen...
> 
> De volgende was een horloge wat ik écht wenste, nadat ik 'm in een folder van Casio, of misschien in een krantenadvertentie had gezien, vóór ik echt horloges begon te verzamelen, ik kende bijna alle uitvoeringen, maar deze blauwe op metalen armband vond ik de mooiste.... En nu draag ik 'm zelden nog, zo raar...
> 
> 
> View attachment 6217385


Dan zou ik geloof ik toch de "wens" houden en de rest wegdoen, tenzij het nagenoeg niets oplevert dan heeft het geen zin, toch?


----------



## Dirk3245

Even snel een samenvatting van de voorbije dagen:
De 2e was het mijn fc quartz: aangename horloge voor de prijs. Past overal en bij elke kledij.








Gisteren was de Freddy FC 306 auto aan de beurt ( draag deze quasi dagelijks). WAT een horloge, deze is subliem en is zwaar ondergewaardeerd. Foto's doen deze echt geen .... aan.
De AR op deze klok is uitmuntend. Draag deze op een JPM vintage suede blue.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Chique klokjes, echt "dress watches". _Persoonlijk_ zou ik dan bij de witte niet dat zwarte bandje bij dragen, voor mij het idee van colbert, overhemd en das en daaronder jeans en sportschoenen. Maar sommige mensen vinden dat dan wel weer leuk.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Heel eenvoudig zwart rechthoekig kwarts horloge bij grijs spikkeltjes overhemd en zwart vest...


----------



## Proenski

De witte weer in de kist en de zwarte Sparta krijgt nu draagtijd


----------



## sv3rr3

James T. Kirk[emoji767 said:


> ;23132553]Chique klokjes, echt "dress watches". _Persoonlijk_ zou ik dan bij de witte niet dat zwarte bandje bij dragen, voor mij het idee van colbert, overhemd en das en daaronder jeans en sportschoenen. Maar sommige mensen vinden dat dan wel weer leuk.


Is een blauwe band, geen zwart


----------



## sv3rr3

Deze vandaag..


----------



## James T. Kirk©

sv3rr3 said:


> Is een blauwe band, geen zwart


Het gaat niet om de kleur, maar om de uitvoering. ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Deze maar weer eens....


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Deze aparte Android. 2e hands van eBay met een vreselijk cobra-leren bandje. Heb 'm laten sturen naar een familielid en heb het toen na de Paasdag opgehaald. Uiteraard het bandje vervangen door iets wat beter staat op dit horloge... Misschien toch eens experimenteren met leren bandjes...


----------



## JohnGo

De Tuna deze morgen, nu de SKX om:


----------



## Sjors

Een heel oud plastic geval. Deze G-SHOCK dateert uit November 1994.


----------



## Dirk3245

Is inderdaad een blauwtje die ik hier draag op de FC Classic. Ondertussen geswapt voor de grijze nomos en past beetje beter. Morgen wordt foto geplaatst.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

JohnGo said:


> De Tuna deze morgen:


Tuna, ééns dat horloge, een grail? Ja, met mijn superkleine budget, kun je dat een grail noemen...


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Op deze regenachtige dag, deze:


----------



## JohnGo

James T. Kirk© said:


> Tuna, ééns dat horloge, een grail? Ja, met mijn superkleine budget, kun je dat een grail noemen...
> 
> View attachment 6285170


Ik heb 'm in juli bij Magi van Solojapan voor een superprijs kunnen aanschaffen nadat ik gehoord had dat ze niet meer gemaakt werden, dat hielp ook al James. Nu gaan de oude modellen al vlot voor 200 à 300 € meer over de toonbank...
Er is nog een alternatief, de TST, daarvoor zou je bvb. je gele SKX als basis kunnen gebruiken:








Meer info kan je vinden op:

Every thing you need to know about adding a TST to you collection.


----------



## JohnGo

En nog steeds de Citizen Aviator vandaag. We gaan helaas niet vliegen, ik ben in de mess tewerkgesteld als chef stoofvlees vandaag :-d

















Prettig weekend toegewenst aan iedereen,

John


----------



## Bidle

Na een week de zwarte omgehad te hebben, mocht de witte vandaag ook nog even:


Rolex Daytona wit 02 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## James T. Kirk©

JohnGo said:


> Ik heb 'm in juli bij Magi van Solojapan voor een superprijs kunnen aanschaffen nadat ik gehoord had dat ze niet meer gemaakt werden, dat hielp ook al James. Nu gaan de oude modellen al vlot voor 200 à 300 € meer over de toonbank...
> Er is nog een alternatief, de TST, daarvoor zou je bvb. je gele SKX als basis kunnen gebruiken:


Tja, als je volgens de officiële definitie van armoedegrens in Nederland daar zo'n € 500 ONDER ZIT, is een € 228 modificatie ook nog niet bepaald kattep*s ;-)

Naast de tuna, is de Marathon GSAR óók een "grail" maar daar heb ik nou een alternatief voor gevonden. Dat alternatief kost mij echter ook zo'n € 300, dus ik moet nodig horloges gaan verkopen!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag deze eco-drive, een prachtig horloge wat ik voorlopig nog niet kwijt wil.


----------



## JohnGo

Tuna monday.

Wristshot









Playmobilshot


----------



## Martin_B

Een WUS Special vandaag:


----------



## MHe225

Ze blijven mooi, Martin, die WUS ST5 Project horloges.

Moest van het weekend een beetje strak in de kleren, dus ook maar een gekleed horloge gepakt:









De enorme hoeveelheid regen die we dit weekend over ons heen kregen (~50 mm in minder dan 24 uur) motiveerde mij (onbewust?) een duiker te grijpen:


----------



## Bidle

Mooi,.... hier toevallig ook de Doxa. Niet z'n speciale, maar ook oranje. Had namelijk deze week de 'nieuwe' BoR gekregen, dus die maar eens uitproberen. Gedurende deze tijd van het jaar draag ik eigenlijk bijna nooit bracelets, maar dit jaar alleen nog maar,..... morgen maar weer eens wisselen naar een lederen bandje.


Doxa 1200T 28.jpg by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Ze blijven mooi, Martin, die WUS ST5 Project horloges.


Dank je, vind ik ook. Vandaag een ander project horloge:


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Schattig! ;-) daar zal niet iedereen het met me over eens zijn! :-d


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Op de 18e verjaardag van mijn zoon, maar weer eens gekozen voor deze Orca... Normaliter kan ik me niet makkelijk horloges van dit kaliber veroorloven maar deze kocht ik op eBay in Nederland, notabene van iemand in m'n eigen provincie, die ook nog eens de eBay regio had beperkt tot Nederland. daarom kocht ik hem voor een gemiddelde 2e hands Casio prijs, ik was enige bieder! b-) Toen ik later ontdekte, dat deze horloges voor normaliter 5 tot 6x mijn koopprijs weggingen, was ik toch wel heeeel blij! Ook had ik nog contact met hem over extra schakels die hij had meegestuurd (verkeerde, van een dames-Rolex) en gelukkig kwam het allemaal goed. :-d


----------



## Great destinyman

Vandaag de vostok, eerste mechanische van de collectie, heeft een heel speciaal plekje in mijn hart


----------



## merl

Mijn pmgs


----------



## JohnGo

Mijn 7009 '76


----------



## merl

LLD dagje


----------



## Proenski

Deze maar weer eens om


----------



## Face4

Tijd geleden dat ik hier gepost heb!
Vandaag deze nieuwe Tudor gekocht bij Gassan. Bij Schaap&Citroen was de korting precies 0 (want ze mochten geen korting geven van Tudor.... Zucht). 
Bij Gassan na een korte onderhandeling €500 (of ~15%) korting gekregen.

Erg onder de indruk van Tudor. Enorm goede kwaliteit.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Prachtig! Ik heb gekeken naar de Borealis homage's, maar zelfs die kan ik me niet veroorloven. :-(


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag een horloge gemodificeerd en uitgegeven door het voormalige PMWF, na een onvoorziene en trieste gebeurtenis, ging dat forum ter ziele. Daarna is er door de voormalige leden een nieuw forum opgericht: WFWF.


----------



## Face4

James T. Kirk© said:


> Prachtig! Ik heb gekeken naar de Borealis homage's, maar zelfs die kan ik me niet veroorloven. :-(


Dank u!
Ik heb bijna een jaar gespaard voor deze Tudor, maar het was het meer dan waard


----------



## Great destinyman

De SARB vandaag, op een verse Condor Mustang band.


----------



## Bidle

En terug naar leer met deze GP

Girard Perregaux Alarm 17 jewels 01 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Great destinyman

De type II seiko vandaag


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze mooie Omega Geneve om. Blijft een erg mooi afgewerkt horloge met een mooi uurwerkje. Moet nog steeds een keer mooie foto's maken, maar dat geldt voor nog meer horloges die netjes liggen te wachten.


Omega Geneve automatic 01 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Op deze zaterdag, de auto gewassen en nu even uitrusten. Had de hele tijd mijn arme mans "Tuna" om...


----------



## JohnGo

Da Baby Tuna vandaag...

















Prettige zaterdag iedereen!


----------



## KarelVdD

Een van de beste G-Shocks in mijn collectie. Een van de mooiste ook, vind ik.
GWG-1000 Mudmaster.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Na de Omega maar weer eens een Minerva:


Minerva Pythagore 2000 RG 05 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Ziet goed en bekend uit |>

Ikzelf heb ruim 'n week geleden mijn Pythagore verruild voor mijn DWL en draag deze nog steeds. 
Verse foto van net 2 uur geleden:









De citroen (Meyer lemon) in de achtergrond zal over 10 dagen in het oliebollen beslag belanden ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Uiteraard de LLD


----------



## Great destinyman

Een beetje blauw vandaag om het rode tegen te gaan.


----------



## Great destinyman

De Paketa vandaag, op de originele metalen band.


----------



## JohnGo

De nieuwe aanwinst uit Australië, een Seiko 6117-6400 Worldtime uit 1970. De koerier had deze gewoon om 10u30 op de deurmat van de voordeur gegooid. Natuurlijk vandaag net meeting tot 15u30 deze namiddag dus het mag een half mirakel heten dat het pakket nog niet weg was, ik woon aan een drukke straat met een bushalte quasi voor mijn deur :-|.

Los van deze stress, een heel mooie, near-mint worldtime ontvangen met alle functies intact op het eerste zicht.

Snel een fotootje gemaakt daarnet:

















Eerste indrukken:


Ongepolijst exemplaar in zeer mooie, near mint staat. Scherpe kastlijnen. Enkel glaasje vervangen.
Lume werkt nog, weliswaar zeer kortstondig
Datumverzet, binnenbezel, GMT-wijzer 24hrs omwenteling, alles werkt nog :-d
Volgens mij is dit een ex-winkeldochter, diepe gravering, zeer weinig draagsporen op kast en achterkant, enkel de rode kleur op de binnenbezel iets verkleurd. Heeft zeker geen 45 jaar polstijd gehad.

I'm happy :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de 1601:



Recent in de etalage nog naar moderne lexen gekeken, maar blijf de oude meuk mooier vinden


----------



## Dunzdeck

Citizen Nighthawk, zwart, Aziatische versie op een zwart Citizen "cordovan"-bandje... Zou dolgraag een foto posten maar Tapatalk zegt dat ik te weinig Posts heb (?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Great destinyman

Oudje vandaag, deze Junghans gevonden op de rommelmarkt in Nijmegen, gisteren teruggekregen van mijn horlogemaker, deze kan weer een paar jaartjes mee!


----------



## Bidle

Deze Citizen met apart uurwerkje.


Citizen Auto Dater 01 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## JohnGo

De nieuwe aanwinst, Seiko World Time...

























Prettige kerstavond iedereen!


----------



## Proenski

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag de 1601:
> 
> 
> 
> Recent in de etalage nog naar moderne lexen gekeken, maar blijf de oude meuk mooier vinden


Als ik heel eerlijk ben, vind ik het bandje mooier dan het horloge... :-0 ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Proenski said:


> Als ik heel eerlijk ben, vind ik het bandje mooier dan het horloge... :-0 ;-)


Och, mijn smaak ontwikkelde zich ook pas op latere leeftijd ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Even gisteren en vandaag: Gisteren overdag, deze:









Gisteravond naar de Kerstavonddienst met aansluitende gezamenlijke maaltijd geweest. Ik droeg een wit overhemd en kerstdas en ik vond het volgende horloge erg fraai onder het manchet uitglijden:










Vanmorgen lekker lui en hoefde nergens naartoe, dus eerst zonder horloge relaxen. Daarna opgefrist en aangekleed voor een vroeg Kerstdiner (zoon moet werken in dichtbijgelegen restaurant) en alvast dit kleine sieraad om de pols. Een Zwitserse handopwinder, mij eens geschonken(!) door een lid van het WalletFriendlyWatchForum! Voor de gelegenheid op een bruin leren croco achtig bandje...


----------



## Great destinyman

Voorbereiden op kerstdinner, de SARB maar om, staat wel zo netjes.


----------



## Proenski

Martin_B said:


> Och, mijn smaak ontwikkelde zich ook pas op latere leeftijd ;-)


LOL maar ik ben al op latere leeftijd.. ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Net voordat wij naar de nachtmis gingen heeft de Doxa het veld moeten ruimen omdat ik een iets gekleder horloge om wilde:









Vanochtend eerst 2 uur de Garmin Forerunner 225 GPS om de pols en ruim 23 km hard gelopen. Net buiten onze wijk komt een nieuwe snelweg, deze is nog niet open voor het verkeer, dus een mooie gelegenheid om die eventjes te inpecteren. Wel leuk als je dan op de fly-overs rent: erg hoog* met fantastisch uitzicht.
Thuisgekomen eerst maar eens goed uitgeblazen en uitgezweet (het is hier achterlijk warm, om 6:00 al 23C), gedouched en weer de Minerva om voor ons Kerst ontbijt. Wens jullie allemaal een hele goede Kerst met familie en vrienden.

* ongelijk-vloerse kruising met rijbanen op 3 niveaus.

PS - Martin, ik vind het struisvogel bandje heel mooi, maar de 1601 is nog fraaier. Helemaal eens dat de oudere Rolexen mooier zijn dan de nieuwere, maar dat blijft natuurlijk een redelijk persoonlijke smaak kwestie. Toch, leg een oude DJ naast een nieuw(er) exemplaar - de oude(re) modellen zijn net wat kleiner, net wat fijner, net wat eleganter.


----------



## JohnGo

MHe225 said:


> Net voordat wij naar de nachtmis gingen heeft de Doxa het veld moeten ruimen omdat ik een iets gekleder horloge om wilde:
> 
> View attachment 6430970
> 
> 
> Vanochtend eerst 2 uur de Garmin Forerunner 225 GPS om de pols en ruim 23 km hard gelopen. Net buiten onze wijk komt een nieuwe snelweg, deze is nog niet open voor het verkeer, dus een mooie gelegenheid om die eventjes te inpecteren. Wel leuk als je dan op de fly-overs rent: erg hoog* met fantastisch uitzicht.
> Thuisgekomen eerst maar eens goed uitgeblazen en uitgezweet (het is hier achterlijk warm, om 6:00 al 23C), gedouched en weer de Minerva om voor ons Kerst ontbijt. Wens jullie allemaal een hele goede Kerst met familie en vrienden.
> 
> * ongelijk-vloerse kruising met rijbanen op 3 niveaus.
> 
> PS - Martin, ik vind het struisvogel bandje heel mooi, maar de 1601 is nog fraaier. Helemaal eens dat de oudere Rolexen mooier zijn dan de nieuwere, maar dat blijft natuurlijk een redelijk persoonlijke smaak kwestie. Toch, leg een oude DJ naast een nieuw(er) exemplaar - de oude(re) modellen zijn net wat kleiner, net wat fijner, net wat eleganter.


23 km hardlopen in meer dan 23°C? Ik denk dat ik doodval na 5 kilometer. Gezonde jongen die MHe225 ;-)

Mooi horloge de Minerva, is dat dan de chronoversie van de Pythagore ofzo?


----------



## MHe225

JohnGo said:


> 23 km hardlopen in meer dan 23°C? Ik denk dat ik doodval na 5 kilometer. Gezonde jongen die MHe225 ;-)
> 
> Mooi horloge de Minerva, is dat dan de chronoversie van de Pythagore ofzo?


Het viel wel tegen ... de temperatuur is gewoon te hoog voor de tijd van het jaar en de overschakeling te abrupt. Dat vind je terug in de tijd die het kostte deze afstand af te leggen.

'n Paar jaar geleden heb ik 's zomers bij 38C ongeveer 15 km hard gelopen - dat was erg dom en ik eindigde met de "on-set of heat-stroke". Dat is levensgevaarlijk, maar gelukkig goed afgelopen. Nu let ik beter op de heat-index (gevoelstemperatuur), 'n combinatie van temperatuur en luchtvochtigheid. Als deze richting 40C kan het lichaam z'n warmte niet meer kwijt en warmt de kern op, wat kan leiden tot heat-stroke en alle nare bijkomende gevolgen. Ik heb een ruime veiligheidsmarge ingebouwd en loop niet meer hard als de heat-index boven de 35C is.

Ik zie waarom je de Venus 175 Chrono als chrono-broertje van de Pythagore ziet: er zijn wel wat overeenkomstige stijl-elementen, maar het zijn zeer verschillende horloges met zeer verschillende uurwerken. _A picture says more than 1,000 words_ en ik denk dat foto's van vóór- en achterkant van de VD712 Chrono, Pythagore en Heritage Venus 175 (v.l.n.r) e.e.a. wel duidelijk maken:


----------



## Great destinyman

Vandaag even goede oude quartz om (seconde wijzer lijnt perfect op hoor, het is de hoek dat het een beetje af lijkt)


----------



## Proenski

2e kerstdag, goede gelegenheid voor de Bambino


----------



## JohnGo

SRP453K1 aka baby tuna


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vanochtend naar de kerkdienst met de auto. Met wát voor auto. vraag je misschien? Ik ben blij dat je dat vraagt: ;-)




















:-d


----------



## Proenski

Merchandise?

Wat voor uurwerk zit daarin?


----------



## Great destinyman

SKX van de metalen band gehaald(van hofleverancier Rob gekregen), op de nato. 8,5 km gelopen vanochtend met de SKX.


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## MHe225

Vanochtend weer eens gewisseld, waarschijnlijk de laatste keer dit jaar. Voor de gelegenheid ook maar een verse foto:









De Minerva Heritage Ref A 175 en 3570 Speedmaster Professional zijn zeer vergelijkbare horloges, maar tegelijkertijd ook zeer verschillend. Er is zeker ruimte voor beiden in een (elke) verzameling. De Omega is wel beduidend zwaarder.

Heb vanochtend ook hardgelopen, 8.2 mijl deze keer . Het viel zwaar tegen: regen, onweer, wind, nog steeds te warm (ca 22C). Echter het grootste probleem is dat ik afgelopen nacht niet geslapen heb en bij elkaar geteld slechts zo'n 10 uur in de afgelopen 4 (ja, vier) nachten. _Insomnia is a .....,_ in goed Nederlands.

Geniet van de laatste dagen van het jaar; neem aan dat velen, zo niet de meesten, vrij zijn?


----------



## Dunzdeck

Shinola Runwell Contrast Chrono op "Kerst-NATO", nu het nog kan:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Kerst weer voorbij en nog even aan de slag. Vergezeld met deze Panerai is dat niet zo erg,..... ben eigenlijk wel weer blij dat kerst er op zit. ;-)

Panerai 317K Black Knight 04 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Merchandise?
> 
> Wat voor uurwerk zit daarin?


Een keurige Miyota Quartz. Niet bij mijn Honda's gekregen overigens, heb hem, net als mijn Honda's, 2e hands gekocht. ;-)









De rubber afsluitring is overigens inmiddels alweer vervangen hoor!


----------



## nordwulf

Vorige week in Nevada.


----------



## Bidle

Northlander said:


> Vorige week in Nevada.


Zowel voor het horloge als de achtergrond een dikke thumbs-up; |>|>


----------



## merl

Deze nieuwe


----------



## merl

En nu deze


----------



## Proenski

De nieuwste aanwinst


----------



## Great destinyman

Terug van een drie daagse jachttrip, vostok ging mee, pastte mooi bij m'n oranje bodywarmer


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Voor oudejaarsavond draag ik deze dikke ecodrive, met mooie blauw/groen lume...










Even een lumeshot van Watchfreeks geleend:


----------



## Great destinyman

Laatste dag van het jaar, de HMT maar even om....


----------



## JohnGo

Na een maandje bronchitis en maar niet beter worden, hebben de dokters na bloedonderzoek en RX-foto's eindelijk het probleem gevonden. 
Chlamydophila pneumoniae en gekneusde ribben van een maandje te hoesten als een oud mannetje. Sinds gisteren bezig aan mijn vijfde antibioticakuur op een maand tijd, en deze zal hopelijk de vuile beestjes doden.
Dus noodgedwongen rustig thuis vieren, menuutje gehaald bij de traiteur, coupje champagne drinken en wat genieten van het vuurwerk in de buurt straks.

Genieten met mate van Franse godendrank en een (min of meer) Frans horloge, dit leek me wel gepast ;-)









En verder een









voor alle Kaliber2010-leden!


----------



## merl

Gelukkig nieuwjaar allen!


----------



## Proenski

Doe ik mee in het blauw, de beste wensen allemaal


----------



## Great destinyman

Gelukkig nieuwjaar mede kaliber2010'ers, vandaag de Raketa.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Kan het NL horlogeforum niet op, want het blijkt in "Alleen lezen modus" Heb vandaag maar een eenvoudig tool horloge om....


----------



## Bidle

Allemaal een gezond 2016!


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 04a by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## J.O.B.

Deze op een hf loze zaterdag , en allen de beste wensen voor 2016 !


----------



## JohnGo

Hier nog eens de World TIme om de pols op de tweede dag van het nieuwe jaar 



















Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9195 met Tapatalk


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Bidle said:


> Allemaal een gezond 2016!
> 
> Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 04a by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Yep, jij ook, iedereen ook!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Gelukkig Nieuwjaar en dat in het eerste lustrumjaar van dit subforum!


----------



## Great destinyman

Vandaag even niks doen, dus een quartz gaat om. Die jaren 80 ana-digi Seiko's hebben een charme...


----------



## Martin_B

Alsnog de beste wensen iedereen :-!


----------



## merl




----------



## Great destinyman

Wat krijgen we nou, een zonnige ochtend?


----------



## Proenski

Blijft een heerlijk klokje om te dragen


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Ik had vandaag deze vintage om...


----------



## merl




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag ook een omega:


----------



## James T. Kirk©

En ik draag vandaag een hommage op een "O" :-d Heb deze al een tijd niet gedragen, maar is toch een leuke en goedwerkend, degelijk klokje...


----------



## Bidle

Dan doe ik ook maar mee,...


Omega 1954 06 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Great destinyman

Je bent niet verplicht mee te doen hoor, wel zo gezellig


----------



## Proenski

Deze, niet bedoeld als een hommage aan een Omega maar eerder op oudere Seiko duikers. Moet wel zeggen dat ie wel richting een Omega gaat nu ik 'm op een stalen band heb gezet (moet nog een nieuwe foto maken)


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij weer een vintage:


----------



## Bidle

Ik blijf nog even hangen bij Omega met de eerste verschijning, zoals ik begrepen heb, van de racing dial (Grand Sport). Moet het nog even nakijken of die statement klopt. Was iig voor de Canadese markt.


Omega Geneve Racing dial 1968 cal 601 01 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## merl

vandaag weer een van mijn beste aankopen van 2015


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Ik blijf nog even hangen bij Omega met de eerste verschijning, zoals ik begrepen heb, van de racing dial (Grand Sport). Moet het nog even nakijken of die statement klopt. Was iig voor de Canadese markt.


Kijk, zo leer je altijd weer wat. Dit model had ik nog niet eerder gezien. Mooi hoor |>
Kun je bij gelegenheid nog wat meer details geven en wellicht ook een foto van het uurwerk, mits voorhanden?


merl said:


> vandaag weer een van mijn beste aankopen van 2015


De Kontiki blijft een mooi horloge; je schrijft "_een van_" Ik mag hopen dat jouw beste aankoop van 2015 jouw Speedmaster Professional is ;-)

Ik draag mijn 3750 Speedmaster nog steeds; enige horloge dat ik dit jaar tot nu toe omgehad heb (ik tel de Garmin* niet mee). Misschien moet ik nu toch maar weer eens wisselen. Maar, "as we speak":









* vanochtend nog, ruim 2 uur lang; ik was een beetje "uit de bocht gevlogen" en volgens de Garmin had ik 17.62 mijl hard gelopen - typisch geval van Ron draaft door


----------



## merl

Lekker bezig geweest, Ron 
De speedy is inderdaad voor mij de aankoop van 2015!


----------



## 104RS

Verrassende wijzerplaat die Eterna, weer eens iets anders! :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Hier ook al drie dagen dezelfde om, binnenkort maar weer wat wisselen.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Moest vanochtend even snel de deur uit en daarom iets "gemakkelijks"










Daarna thuis aan de koffie en bedenkend, dat ik wéér met de fiets de deur uitmoet, nadat het ophoudt te regenen en daarom maar een dikke Android automaat om de pols...Een leuk horloge met ook leuke lume op de lunette.


----------



## MHe225

Het is gelukt:


----------



## Great destinyman

Vandaag de SARB maar weer op de metalen band, mijn beste aankoop van 2015. Sinds vorige week heb ik het licht gezien, de collectie moet opgeschoont en ingekrompen worden. Heb er nu nog 10(eerst 20), en wil nog meer plaats laten maken voor het hogere segment.


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Proenski

Cool die Shanghai, ook echt waterdicht enzo?


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Nieuwe aanwinst vandaag, eigenlijk een schot voor de boeg omdat ik het geld wat het kost nog niet 'verdiend heb' door een aantal goedkopere horloges te verkopen. Het lijkt wel of iedereen wil inkrimpen en gaat kijken naar het volgende (stapje hogere) segment... Dit is tot nu toe mijn duurste aankoop op horlogegebied en wilde niet wachten, omdat het een tijdelijke aanbieding is en ik de Marathon GSAR stijl altijd geweldig heb gevonden...


----------



## Martin_B

Proenski said:


> Cool die Shanghai, ook echt waterdicht enzo?


Dank je. Het is een reissue van een van de meest gezochte shanghais onder de chinese verzamelaars. De originelen, als je ze al vindt, verwisselen voor vele duizenden euro's van eigenaar.
Qua waterdichtheid, ik ben niet bang voor een bui oid, maar ik zwem met maar een enkele van mijn horloges, waar dit er niet één van is. Ondanks dat hij er theoretisch gewoon tegen moet kunnen.

Met het horloge van vandaag ga ik zeker niet zwemmen:


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Hier is mijn 2e Monster ook klaar na modificatie. Meer een "sand blast" dan een parelstralen en ik kreeg al opmerkingen van "Flintstones watch" ;-) T.z.t. ga ik het zwarte driehoekje nog vullen met wat zwarte verf en misschien doe ik nog een rond dotje boven op de lume pip.... Maar het is uiteraard de bedoeling, dat het er een beetje ruw/ruig uitziet! :-d


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Hier is mijn 2e Monster ook klaar na modificatie. Meer een "sand blast" dan een parelstralen en ik kreeg al opmerkingen van "Flintstones watch" ;-) T.z.t. ga ik het zwarte driehoekje nog vullen met wat zwarte verf en misschien doe ik nog een rond dotje boven op de lume pip.... Maar het is uiteraard de bedoeling, dat het er een beetje ruw/ruig uitziet! :-d


Waarom zou je lume pip afdekken? Dat is toch het kenmerk van een duiker??


----------



## JohnGo

Tonijn17 vandaag...


----------



## Peerke

Vandaag dit jaren 70 horloge


----------



## Martin_B

Beijing:


----------



## Peerke

Weer een vintage (uiteraard).


----------



## Great destinyman

Tijdje niet gepost, vandaag de linker om van het Russische paar.


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## James T. Kirk©

Mijn gezandstraalde OM vandaag, misschien leuk om wat plaatjes te showen van de 2 gemodificeerde Monster broertjes....


----------



## polonorte2

James T. Kirk© said:


> Hier is mijn 2e Monster ook klaar na modificatie. Meer een "sand blast" dan een parelstralen en ik kreeg al opmerkingen van "Flintstones watch" ;-) T.z.t. ga ik het zwarte driehoekje nog vullen met wat zwarte verf en misschien doe ik nog een rond dotje boven op de lume pip.... Maar het is uiteraard de bedoeling, dat het er een beetje ruw/ruig uitziet! :-d
> 
> View attachment 6673866
> View attachment 6673874
> View attachment 6673882
> View attachment 6673890
> View attachment 6673898


Echt een mooie Monster!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Dank je wel, ik ben ook aangenaam verrast door deze "uit steen gehouwen" Monster! ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Nog steeds:


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## PascalB87

Deze week aangeschaft, mijn eerste vintage: Junghans Olympic


----------



## Great destinyman

Verse Oysterband staat m'n daily goed.


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## James T. Kirk©

polonorte2 said:


> Echt een mooie Monster!


Dank je wel! Best goed geslaagd, vind ik. Iemand vond hem 'als uit steen gehouwen', dat klopt wel met die Flintstones look dus. ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Trouwens, vandaag de Murphy mod Vostok weer op z'n originele (Chinese) band, die ik door Dave Murphy heb laten bezorgen bij zijn huis, zodat hij die mee zou "blasten". Er was een pinnetje van de clip afgebroken en onlangs kon ik in China zo'n clip gewoon los kopen!


----------



## daddyKC

Om mijn pols sinds half December


----------



## MHe225

daddyKC said:


> Om mijn pols sinds half December


Mooi hoor; wat is het bouwjaar van deze Speedmaster? 
Afgaande op de verkleuring van de uren-markes is deze ouder dan mijn 3570 uit 2000:


----------



## Dunzdeck

Deze gaat zo mee naar de sportschool:









Nighthawk op vrolijke driekleur-NATO. Excuses voor de brakke foto, het valt nog niet mee om een mooie, scherpe foto (met goeie DoF) te maken!


----------



## daddyKC

MHe225 said:


> Mooi hoor; wat is het bouwjaar van deze Speedmaster?
> Afgaande op de verkleuring van de uren-markes is deze ouder dan mijn 3570 uit 2000:


Het is een 105.012-66. De kast is een van de weinigen gemaakt in 1966 door de leverancier CB (De kasten komen normaal van de leverancier HF). Ze heeft daarom net iets andere lugs. Eind assemblage zal rond 1967 zijn geweest. De caramel kleurige patina en dat dit type op de maan is geweest, waren doorslaggevend.


----------



## Great destinyman

Vandaag stuk hard gelopen, ging goed, toch weer 9,5 km op de teller. Na alle sportieve activiteiten even mijn eerste horloge om, een Almonde met een klein Zwitsers handopwindertje erin. 15mm doorsnede voelt opeens toch een beetje klein :-d


----------



## Bidle

Girard Perregaux Alarm 17 jewels 01 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Skv

Wisseldagje. Begonnen met:









En nu:


----------



## MHe225

Ook maar weer eens gewisseld - volle maan vandaag, dus .......









PS - de datum staat nu op de 24ste (full disclosure, dit is een 3 jaar oude foto)


----------



## Proenski

Het laat zich raden ;-)


----------



## merl




----------



## JohnGo

De 7009, vers terug van service...


----------



## sv3rr3




----------



## merl




----------



## Proenski

Op zijn stalen fiets:


----------



## Bidle

Skv said:


> Wisseldagje. Begonnen met:
> 
> En nu:


Dat is een hele mooie, nog steeds de nummer 1 voor mij!


----------



## Great destinyman

Oude meuk vandaag








Verstuurd vanaf mijn Xperia SP met Tapatalk


----------



## sv3rr3

Nieuw echt croco bandje, erg blij mee! Direct testen op de Tissot PRC 200.
Niet het definitieve horloge voor deze band, gezien de mm's.


----------



## Martin_B

deze:


----------



## Skv

Bidle said:


> Dat is een hele mooie, nog steeds de nummer 1 voor mij!


Ik vind het ook een erg prettig horloge! Wellicht op den duur nog eens ruilen voor een GMT Master II, maar vooralsnog bevalt ie er goed. Niet al te opvallen, maar toch een eigen smoel.


----------



## Great destinyman

Vandaag effe vrij, dus de markten op en de kringloopwinkels uitsnuffelen. En we hebben raak, een Mondia klokje met een ETA 1950/51 handopwinder, houdt redelijke tijd, en heeft mooie patina . Effe vandaag dragen, wordt morgen naar m'n horlogemaker gebracht voor onderhoud ;-)


----------



## Proenski

sv3rr3 said:


> Nieuw echt croco bandje, erg blij mee! Direct testen op de Tissot PRC 200.
> Niet het definitieve horloge voor deze band, gezien de mm's.


Fraai! Ik ben dol op (leren bandjes), bijna tot mijn schaamte moet ik bekennen dat ik voor praktisch elk horloge wel 3 stuks heb en dan reken ik de nato's nog niet eens mee..

Klopt het dat het bandje schuin is afgesneden? Of waar komt ie aan te zitten?


----------



## nordwulf




----------



## Bidle

Northlander said:


>


Weet nog steeds niet goed, wat ik van dit horloge moet vinden. Wel gaaf om hem eens voorbij te zien komen!


----------



## nordwulf

Het is in ieder geval weer eens wat anders dan de gebruikelijk Submariner kloon of Seiko SKX. Deze Hydrosub heeft zeker een moderne uitstraling en de eenvoudige wijzers heeft wel wat voor mij.

Die schuif over de kroon heeft ook een praktische functie aangezien die alleen over de kroon kan wanneer die helemaal vast gedraaid is. Het is me bijna een keer overkomen dat ik met mijn SKX met open kroon ging zwemmen.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Lichtgewicht Japanner vandaag...


----------



## sv3rr3

Proenski said:


> Fraai! Ik ben dol op (leren bandjes), bijna tot mijn schaamte moet ik bekennen dat ik voor praktisch elk horloge wel 3 stuks heb en dan reken ik de nato's nog niet eens mee..
> 
> Klopt het dat het bandje schuin is afgesneden? Of waar komt ie aan te zitten?


Haha, ook hier schuldig aan dat feit ;-)

Niet schuin afgesneden, hij heeft aan een horloge gezeten die 1mm smaller was dan het bandje; hierdoor is het bandje wat gaan knellen/in elkaar geduwd.. Zonde, maar hij is nu weer redelijk recht na 2 dagen rust


----------



## Bidle

Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 04 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Deze fraai ge-machinede Portugees vandaag!


----------



## Proenski

Radio Room dagje


----------



## JohnGo

Seiko World Time '70


----------



## Bidle

Panerai 317K Black Knight 16 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Voor mij nog steeds deze:








(foto van mijn horloge, gemaakt door Dimer - jammer dat hij hier nier meer rondwaart)


----------



## Proenski

De Recraft


----------



## JohnGo

Dezelfde als gisteren. Besloten om het horloge te houden, ik kan wel min of meer leven met het plukje vernis dat eraf is. Het horloge loopt na service erg goed en accuraat, de turtle case is een plezier om te dragen. Snel een zwarte Nato overgenomen van iemand op HF want de originele band trok op de ballen...
De zonnekoning van de overprijsde vintage Seiko-onderdelen op Ebay wil me niet verder helpen nadat ik gevraagd had om een deal aangezien ik dan ook de stedendisc zou laten vernieuwen samen met de wijzerplaat. 
Ach, zoektocht naar onderdelen of parts watch gaat verder, maar op een iets lager pitje, zodat ik er geen hoofdpijn meer aan overhoud ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Ik zou 'm ook lekker houden omdat het a) een fraai horloge is en b) omdat de prijzen tegenwoordig de pan uit rijzen dus de kans is groot dat je spijt krijgt bij verkoop...


----------



## Great destinyman

Vandaag de Rus weer, de amphibia heb ik aan mijn broer gegeven dus een plekje meer vrij in de collectie (rarara wat zou dat kunnen zijn?).


----------



## JohnGo

Klaar voor vertrek b-)


----------



## Proenski

Oh, dat was een leuke TV serie "Pan Am", jammer dat er volgens mij maar 1 seizoen van gemaakt is.


----------



## sv3rr3

Deze vandaag, heb hem wel in de verkoop op Marktplaats..


----------



## James T. Kirk©

sv3rr3 said:


> Deze vandaag, heb hem wel in de verkoop op Marktplaats..


Beschadig 'm dan maar niet! ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Alweer deze Portugees!


----------



## Martin_B

omdat het zondag is


----------



## fliegerchrono

Vers terug van de service mijn 1940's Olympic Chrono


----------



## Proenski

Gaaf, ben ik nu gek of is die Olympic relatief groot qua formaat gezien zijn leeftijd?


----------



## fliegerchrono

fliegerchrono said:


> Vers terug van de service mijn 1940's Olympic Chrono


Nops je bent niet gek wat je waarneming betreft, 37 mm doorsnee, oogt groter en al helemaal op mijn smalle pols!


----------



## Proenski

Je smalle pols is in elk geval wel ideal voor de meer vintage modellen ;-) :-!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Proenski said:


> Je smalle pols is in elk geval wel ideal voor de meer vintage modellen ;-) :-!


Klopt! Met een 48mm Breitling of IWC hoef je dan ook niet bij mij aan te kloppen


----------



## Proenski

fliegerchrono said:


> Klopt! Met een 48mm Breitling of IWC hoef je dan ook niet bij mij aan te kloppen


Zelf heb ik ook geen grote omtrek maar wel een vrij platte pols waardoor ik vaak, afhankelijk van het model, met iets groter ook nog net wegkom maar ideaal ligt het toch tussen de 38 en 42mm.

Gelukkig lijkt die oversized trend ook weer een beetje op zijn retour, ik vind het echt geen gezicht zo'n wandklok om je pols :roll:


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag een lekker dikke, foute klok, een goudkleurige duikert. Men heeft zo'n klok eens opengemaakt en het zat goed in elkaar, een degelijke Sea Gull en dubbele o ringen en ook een ontzettend dikke achterplaat. 300 meter WR en ja hoor, dat moet makkelijk kunnen! ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Die is inderdaad heel fout, niet mijn smaak maar ik hou ook niet van gouden horloges. Daar krijg ik een "opa met een rolex op de golfbaan" gevoel van ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Een van de weinige "vintage" horloges die ik heb


----------



## sv3rr3

Proenski said:


> Een van de weinige "vintage" horloges die ik heb
> 
> View attachment 6899314


Wauw, wel direct een prachtexemplaar! Specificaties? En hoeveel mm?


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Een van de weinige "vintage" horloges die ik heb
> 
> View attachment 6899314


Mooie 6139 Proenski ?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9195 met Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

sv3rr3 said:


> Wauw, wel direct een prachtexemplaar! Specificaties? En hoeveel mm?


Het is een inderdaad een 6139 zoals JohnGo al aangaf, 6139-7070 chronograaf om precies te zijn. Uit begin jaren 70, kast is ca. 38mm. Ik ben zeker geen expert m.b.t. vintage of Seiko dus ik kan je niet heel veel vertellen. Ik koop op gevoel en toen ik deze tegenkwam op een forum wilde ik 'm graag hebben vanwege de aparte kleur wijzerplaat (teal in het Engels). Enigszins apart is dat ie geen seconde wijzer heeft en bij mijn weten zijn er meerdere modellen die ietwat van elkaar verschillen (rode of gele "stopwatch" wijzer).


----------



## merl




----------



## Great destinyman

Het zonnetje schijnt, het is weer SARB tijd.


----------



## JohnGo

De Yema vandaag


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Deze kleine Tiger Concepts vandaag. Ik twijfel nog steeds bij deze, want voelt gewoon te klein op mijn 18 cm pols. (38 mm) Ik zou 'm zó ruilen voor een goeie BB hommage op Seiko of Invicta basis, mits gelijk qua kleurstelling en wijzerplaat belettering onderzijde.


----------



## TheMaestro

De laatste "binnenkomer", een Grovana Chronograph. Inmiddels uit de collectie.


----------



## daddyKC

Blauwe dinsdag


----------



## Proenski

Amphibia voor mij:


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag, woensdag een klassieke Monster maar toch enigszins gemodificeerd... ;-)


----------



## Great destinyman

Mijn Swatch vandaag, betrouwbaar quartz klokje met een goede chronograaf en een waterdichtheid waar je op kan vertrouwen ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Niet slecht voor een Swatch!


----------



## Great destinyman

Zeker! Is ook de enige Swatch die ik ooit zou willen hebben, want de rest heeft totaal geen ontwerpgrammatica inzich. Wel nog een keer een andere metalen band ervoor vinden, de schakels vind ik toch een beetje te groot en lelijk :think:


----------



## Proenski

Ik moet zeggen dat ik die sistem 51 als concept best interessant en knap vind, alleen jammer dat die automaten niet gemaakt zijn om te servicen.


----------



## JohnGo

Nog steeds de Yema...
Foto's dateren van gisteren, maar ik wil ze jullie niet onthouden. Ben uurtje of twee aan het prutsen geweest met manuele instellingen en toch wel paar leuke kiekjes weten te schieten :-!


----------



## JohnGo

Ik wil niet oneerbiedig klinken. Het is een heel uitgebalanceerd horloge maar die 'condoom'-wijzers zijn ietwat lomp op deze Swatch...


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Ik wil niet oneerbiedig klinken. Het is een heel uitgebalanceerd horloge maar die 'condoom'-wijzers zijn ietwat lomp op deze Swatch...


Hahaha, heb je dat net zelf verzonnen :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Great destinyman

PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF hahaha die heb ik nog niet gehoord (uithijgen van het lachen;-)), het is maar hoe je het bekijkt he? Iedereen heeft net toch wat een andere verbeelding ;-)


----------



## Great destinyman

Het concept van de system51 is inderdaad fascinerend, 51 onderdelen vastgezet met 1 centrale schroef, toch een beetje jammer dat het een wegwerp horloge is. Kan je het geld toch maar beter uitgeven aan een oude elgin of bulova handopwinder :-d


----------



## JohnGo

Great destinyman said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF hahaha die heb ik nog niet gehoord (uithijgen van het lachen;-)), het is maar hoe je het bekijkt he? Iedereen heeft net toch wat een andere verbeelding ;-)


Komaan, met een beetje dirty mind zie je daar toch iets fallus-condoom-achtigs in?
Ik heb dit niet zelf uitgevonden, zo heeft de BFK zowel een zogenaamde piemel- en condoomwijzer :-d
Ter illustratie:


----------



## JohnGo

Great destinyman said:


> Het concept van de system51 is inderdaad fascinerend, 51 onderdelen vastgezet met 1 centrale schroef, toch een beetje jammer dat het een wegwerp horloge is. Kan je het geld toch maar beter uitgeven aan een oude elgin of bulova handopwinder :-d


Dat ze er maar mee ophouden, een mechanisch uurwerk bestaande uit 51 onderdelen dat je NIET kan servicen, komaan zeg :roll:


----------



## daddyKC

Retro stopwatch met vlieg-terug-functie








En inkijk


----------



## sv3rr3

Vandaag bij de post! Fijne klok voor een zacht prijsje..


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## JohnGo

Citizen Eco Drive aviator


----------



## Proenski

De 6139 even op een sportiever bandje gezet


----------



## daddyKC

UFO gespot


----------



## daddyKC

Heuer Cal 36


----------



## daddyKC

Tijd voor een balletje


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vanochtend naar de kerk met deze kleine, maar nog steeds goed werkende REX:










En na terugkeer, zin in een ander horloge: deze Frankenwatch Hercenstein want deze is nooit uitgebracht met een blauwe wijzerplaat! ;-)


----------



## daddyKC

Kookplaatje


----------



## MHe225

Vanochtend gewisseld:


----------



## Bidle

Wat is die Minerva toch een schitterend horloge!! Zo mooi in balans,......


----------



## Martin_B

Een Genève vandaag:


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Wat is die Minerva toch een schitterend horloge!! Zo mooi in balans,......


Dat kan ik alleen maar beamen - dit is waarschijnlijk wel mijn sjiekte horloge. Draagt ook buitengewoon comfortabel, bijna alsof ik geen horloge om heb. Afmetingen zijn perfect voor mijn smallere polsen. Grappig wel, toen ik de Minerva pakte vanochtend hield ik deze eventjes naast de CvdK Ariadne (die ik net 2 weken gedragen heb) en de Portuguese Automatic, mijn grootste horloge. Wat een verschil, elk mooi en uniek op een geheel eigen manier. En toen ook zei ik tegen Anneke dat de Pythagore eigenlijk wel mijn sjiekte horloge is.
Wrist-shot dan maar; niet van vandaag, maar ziet nog steeds hetzelfde uit :-d


----------



## boeing767

Gisteren een nieuw bandje op mijn Helgray Silverstone gezet, uiteraard zit hij vandaag gewoon weer om mijn pols.


----------



## Bidle

Hele week in NL, dus mooi wisselen. Vandaag een Enicar.



en het mooie uurwerkje.


----------



## Great destinyman

Vandaag de Mondia, tikt fris en vrolijk!


----------



## Bidle

IWC Ingenieur Chrono 05 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Deze stoere Portugees op onze 24 jarige trouwdag, volgend jaar "zilver"! ;-)


----------



## Bidle

James T. Kirk© said:


> Deze stoere Portugees op onze 24 jarige trouwdag, volgend jaar "zilver"! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 7003858


Aan het horloge zal het niet liggen, die ziet er uit alsof die op zijn sloffen 25jaar aan kan.


----------



## Proenski

De afgelopen dagen deze, op een mesh herringbone strap. Wat vinden jullie? Kan het? Of is de combi te bling bling?


----------



## Bidle

Alles kan, zolang jij het maar mooi vind!
Ik vind het iig 3x niks. Dit horloge schreeuwt om een donker bruine band.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Alles kan, zolang jij het maar mooi vind!
> Ik vind het iig 3x niks. Dit horloge schreeuwt om een donker bruine band.


Da's ok, ik ben zelf ook nog niet overtuigd. Normaal zit ie op een bruine band:


----------



## MHe225

James T. Kirk© said:


> Deze stoere Portugees op onze 24 jarige trouwdag, volgend jaar "zilver"! ;-)


Gefeliciteerd, mevrouw en meneer Kirk.

Hoe tijd vliegt, nietwaar? Over 2 maanden ligt ons zilver alweer 2 dagen achter ons. Ik zal niet zeggen dat het "als gisteren" voelt, maar zeker ook niet 25 jaar ..... oude mensen zijn 25 jaar getrouwd :-d

Om bij de draad te blijven, voor mij nog steeds de Pythagore; ik zal jullie niet weer met een foto vervelen, dat wordt een beetje overkill.


----------



## boeing767

Proenski said:


> De afgelopen dagen deze, op een mesh herringbone strap. Wat vinden jullie? Kan het? Of is de combi te bling bling?
> 
> View attachment 7006914


Kan prima! Mooie combinatie, bij een Breitling had ik het patserig gevonden, maar een Seiko kan dat prima hebben


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Deze stoere Portugees op onze 24 jarige trouwdag, volgend jaar "zilver"! ;-)


Gefeliciteerd, ik kom net aan de helft maar alleen als ik de ongetrouwde jaren mag meerekenen ;-)


----------



## Bidle




----------



## Proenski

Eerste liefde


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Bidle said:


> Aan het horloge zal het niet liggen, die ziet er uit alsof die op zijn sloffen 25jaar aan kan.



Hahaha, dat denk ik ook wel! ;-)




MHe225 said:


> Gefeliciteerd, mevrouw en meneer Kirk.
> 
> Hoe tijd vliegt, nietwaar? Over 2 maanden ligt ons zilver alweer 2 dagen achter ons. Ik zal niet zeggen dat het "als gisteren" voelt, maar zeker ook niet 25 jaar ..... oude mensen zijn 25 jaar getrouwd :-d



Precies, ook nog gefeliciteerd!




Proenski said:


> Gefeliciteerd, ik kom net aan de helft maar alleen als ik de ongetrouwde jaren mag meerekenen ;-)



Járen voor mijn huidige egaa ook 3,5 jaren samen gewoond, was niet zo'n succes als nu. Je hebt/bent soul mate of niet....

..............................

Inmiddels de hommage binnen, netjes afgewerkt, prachtig metaalwerk aan de armband vooral!


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Inmiddels de hommage binnen, netjes afgewerkt, prachtig metaalwerk aan de armband vooral!
> 
> 
> View attachment 7018698


Netjes hoor! Zijn de end links solide? Het enige jammere vind ik dat (veel van die Alpha) hommages niet echt waterdicht zijn. Dat vind ik voor een duiker toch wel een must.


----------



## Great destinyman

Vandaag de nieuwste aanwinst, kwam gisteren aan met de post.


----------



## Bidle

Toch wel weer eens even leuk om elke dag te kunnen wisselen. 

JLC DSC 08 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Netjes hoor! Zijn de end links solide? Het enige jammere vind ik dat (veel van die Alpha) hommages niet echt waterdicht zijn. Dat vind ik voor een duiker toch wel een must.



Ja solide eindlinks. Raar inderdaad dat Alpha niet wat investeert in waterdicht rubber.

Vandaag overigens even naar Zutphen geweest en had de hele dag deze om:










Ik had nog niet genoeg van mijn laatste aankoop, dus die weer lekker om de pols. Ik moet zeggen, dat ik een hernieuwde belangstelling heb gekregen voor Alpha, nadat ik mijn "Alpha USA" ooit verkocht heb, omdat ik daar geen klik mee kon krijgen.

Dit was mijn vroegere:










Nu heb ik dus deze:











De achterkant is ook wel leuk....


----------



## MHe225

Ik wissel niet elke dag, maar heb een mid-week swap gedaan. De Minerva ligt weer uit te rusten en nu met een Panda op stap:


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Bidle

Deze nog maar eens, maar staat op het punt om te vertrekken naar een ander baasje.


IWC Big Pilot 07 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## sv3rr3

Voor zeven tientjes nog steeds tevreden!


----------



## Bidle

Great destinyman said:


> Vandaag de nieuwste aanwinst, kwam gisteren aan met de post.


Die is leuk, enkel jammer van de verchroomde kast, maar verder echt een mooitje!!


----------



## daddyKC




----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Deze nog maar eens, maar staat op het punt om te vertrekken naar een ander baasje.


De "like" is voor de foto en de BP, niet voor het nieuws van het op handen zijnde vertrek. 
Domweg te weinig draagtijd?


----------



## JohnGo

SBBN017 vandaag...


----------



## merl




----------



## Great destinyman

Moest de hele week in net pak, dus de Sarb dan maar. Borstel/polijstwerk verbaast mij nog steeds hoe goed Seiko dat kan doen.


----------



## JohnGo

MHe225 said:


> Ik wissel niet elke dag, maar heb een mid-week swap gedaan. De Minerva ligt weer uit te rusten en nu met een Panda op stap:
> 
> View attachment 7036969


Je speedmaster panda, dat is niet die commemorative 2004 editie, aangezien de datum niet op de wijzerplaat staat? Is dit één of andere obscure LE of Japanse versie ofzo?


----------



## Proenski

Great destinyman said:


> Moest de hele week in net pak, dus de Sarb dan maar. Borstel/polijstwerk verbaast mij nog steeds hoe goed Seiko dat kan doen.


Niet alleen Seiko hoor ;-)


----------



## MHe225

JohnGo said:


> Je speedmaster panda, dat is niet die commemorative 2004 editie, aangezien de datum niet op de wijzerplaat staat? Is dit één of andere obscure LE of Japanse versie ofzo?


Allemaal niet en toch een klein beetje wel. Voluit is dit mijn 3572.50 Speedmaster Professional Mitsukoshi Conversion. De Mitsukoshi is inderdaad een gelimiteerde editie van 300 exemplaren voor de Japanse markt. Gebaseerd op een 3570.50. Schier onmogelijk om aan te komen. Watchco en Otto Frei verkochten originele (Omega) Mitsukoshi wijzerplaten en ook de "zilveren" wijzers, groot en klein. Dus, ...... onderdelen verzamelen, donor horloge en een goede horlogemaker tovert in 'n uurtje of zo een reguliere Speedmaster Professional om in zo'n Mitsukoshi versie. Als je een beetje op het Omega forum rondsnuffelt, zul je zien dat een aantal mensen dit gedaan hebben. Wijzers zijn nog te vinden, maar de wijzerplaten niet meer.

Ikzelf had destijds de onderdelen al in huis en een donor horloge in bestelling toen een van de reguliere bezoekers van het Omega forum mij liet weten dat zijn 3572-based Mitsukoshi Conversie in de verkoop ging. Eventjes over nagedacht en met lichte drang van mijn eega deze toch gekocht en ook de conversie doorgezet. Die heb ik uiteindelijk bijna 2 jaar later aan een goede vriend gegund / doorverkocht onder de voorwaarde dat ik deze terugkoop, mocht hij besluiten het horloge van de hand te doen. Zal overigens niet gebeuren, denk ik. En zo woont "de andere Panda" in Frankrijk.

Te veel woorden; paar fotootjes maar:


----------



## Bidle

Blijft een mooie en helemaal dankzij de 38mm.


Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## JohnGo

Sluismeester vroege shift met SKX vandaag...
Thuis lag de Japanse Seiko cataloog me op te wachten in de brievenbus, altijd leuk :-!


----------



## JohnGo

Raar dat Omega de Speedmaster Panda zo limited houdt, 300 ex Mitsukoshi en dan de 3500 ex Commemorative, en enkele tientallen tot honderden dials die je vroeger kon kopen?
Het is natuurlijk goed voor de eigenaars van de Panda, maar ik ruik een nog niet ontgonnen goudmijn als ze deze als nieuwe LE op de markt brengen...
BTW magnifiek horloge!


----------



## JohnGo

MHe225 said:


> Allemaal niet en toch een klein beetje wel. Voluit is dit mijn 3572.50 Speedmaster Professional Mitsukoshi Conversion. De Mitsukoshi is inderdaad een gelimiteerde editie van 300 exemplaren voor de Japanse markt. Gebaseerd op een 3570.50. Schier onmogelijk om aan te komen. Watchco en Otto Frei verkochten originele (Omega) Mitsukoshi wijzerplaten en ook de "zilveren" wijzers, groot en klein. Dus, ...... onderdelen verzamelen, donor horloge en een goede horlogemaker tovert in 'n uurtje of zo een reguliere Speedmaster Professional om in zo'n Mitsukoshi versie. Als je een beetje op het Omega forum rondsnuffelt, zul je zien dat een aantal mensen dit gedaan hebben. Wijzers zijn nog te vinden, maar de wijzerplaten niet meer.
> 
> Ikzelf had destijds de onderdelen al in huis en een donor horloge in bestelling toen een van de reguliere bezoekers van het Omega forum mij liet weten dat zijn 3572-based Mitsukoshi Conversie in de verkoop ging. Eventjes over nagedacht en met lichte drang van mijn eega deze toch gekocht en ook de conversie doorgezet. Die heb ik uiteindelijk bijna 2 jaar later aan een goede vriend gegund / doorverkocht onder de voorwaarde dat ik deze terugkoop, mocht hij besluiten het horloge van de hand te doen. Zal overigens niet gebeuren, denk ik. En zo woont "de andere Panda" in Frankrijk.
> 
> Te veel woorden; paar fotootjes maar:
> 
> View attachment 7055681
> 
> 
> View attachment 7055689


Raar dat Omega de Speedmaster Panda zo limited houdt, 300 ex Mitsukoshi en dan de 3500 ex Commemorative, en enkele tientallen tot honderden dials die je vroeger kon kopen? 
Het is natuurlijk goed voor de eigenaars, maar ik ruik een goudmijn als deze als nieuwe LE uitgebracht worden. Prachtig horloge BTW


----------



## Bidle

Rolex Daytona 12 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

De nieuwe aanwinst natuurlijk


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> De "like" is voor de foto en de BP, niet voor het nieuws van het op handen zijnde vertrek.
> Domweg te weinig draagtijd?


Sorry,... zie het nu pas. Niet eens,.. eigenlijk krijgen al mijn horloges te weinig draagtijd! 
Een vriend van mij zit al heeeeel lang te jammeren, kwijlen, toespelingen, complimenten, dromen over dit horloge,.... dus tja. Je vrienden zijn een belangrijk goed. Kortom hij mag weg. Ergens jammer, maar vind het zelf niet een heel bijzonder horloge.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Rolex Daytona 12 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


An sich vind ik dit nog niet eens zo'n slechte Rolex maar ik vind het wel jammer dat er zoveel tekst op de wijzerplaat staat. Het is niet dat het totaal niet in balans is maar ze hadden al die info mijnsinziens beter op de achterwand kunnen zetten.

Maar dit is de graficus in mij die spreekt, he? Zo heb ik geleerd dat je niet te veel regels gecentreerd onder elkaar moet zetten, liefst niet meer dan 3, hier staan er 5 als je de merknaam meetelt.


----------



## Bidle

Grappig, want ik vind hem juist weer wel in balans. Ik heb geleerd altijd onscherp te kijken naar objecten en dan is die door de tekst juist wel redelijk in balans. Het wat mij betreft ook wel een regel minder gemogen en minder breed. In veel gevallen vind ik dit ook niet het geval zoals bij de nieuwe Tudor Pelagos, daar hangt al de tekst als een zoutzak onderaan.










vs de oude, waarbij ik het ook al niet erg denderend vind t.o.v. de bovenste tekst:


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Grappig, want ik vind hem juist weer wel in balans. Ik heb geleerd altijd onscherp te kijken naar objecten en dan is die door de tekst juist wel redelijk in balans. Het wat mij betreft ook wel een regel minder gemogen en minder breed. In veel gevallen vind ik dit ook niet het geval zoals bij de nieuwe Tudor Pelagos, daar hangt al de tekst als een zoutzak onderaan.


Ik heb niet gezegd dat het geehl niet in balans zou zijn:


> Het is niet dat het totaal niet in balans is maar ze hadden al die info mijnsinziens beter op de achterwand kunnen zetten


Door je oogharen kijken is inderdaad een truc, net als ondersteboven een ontwerp bekijken. Wat me opviel is dat mijn Russische horloges ondanks hun drukke ontwerp en gebruik van emblemen en dergelijke vaak toch prima in balans zijn. Grappig, toch?

Zoutzak? You said it! :-!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

De meeste tijd van de dag had ik deze coole Android om de pols. een van de meest comfortable horloges van het merk dat ik ken. Meestal zijn ze te groot en te lomp en te hoog... Deze is maar 44/45 mm en nog geen 13 mm hoog.

















En omdat ik op het WFWF een vriend een mooie Omega zag dragen, moest ik het poor mans alternatief omdoen....


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Stil hier.... Vandaag maar even m'n collector's item om....


----------



## merl

Speedy op een van de nieuwe Timefactors Nato (Omega like) bandjes.
















Prima kwaliteit voor een zacht prijsje. Ik heb eerder meerdere Nato bandjes gehad en vergeleken daarmee is deze dikker en heeft mooier ijzerwerk.
Zal ik dan eindelijk wennen aan een Nato?


----------



## JohnGo

Oris BC vandaag...


----------



## sv3rr3

Vandaag deze TAG uit de jaren 80..
Overgenomen, maar de lumen is niet goed aangebracht (zie de 12-marker).. Weet iemand of zoiets verwijderd kan worden en zo ja, wat dat zou kosten..? 
Ontzettend zonde.


----------



## Proenski

Ik heb geen ervaring met re-lumen dus kan niets zeggen over de kosten maar een beetje horlogemaker moet dit zeker voor je kunnen regelen.


----------



## Proenski

De Citizen duiker


----------



## daddyKC

Op het veld met deze


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag de Orca, lekker lichtgewicht. Allemaal een fijn weekend gewenst!


----------



## Martin_B

Shanghai 1120, jaartje of 50 oud:


----------



## Great destinyman

Nog steeds de Sarb, maakt de regulatie van mijn collectie totaal kapot.


----------



## Great destinyman

sv3rr3 said:


> Vandaag deze TAG uit de jaren 80..
> Overgenomen, maar de lumen is niet goed aangebracht (zie de 12-marker).. Weet iemand of zoiets verwijderd kan worden en zo ja, wat dat zou kosten..?
> Ontzettend zonde.


Moet niet al te duur zijn, als je toevallig een goede horlogemaker in de buurt hebt(zoals ik gelukkig heb) kan hij dat doen voor 40/60eu. Ligt er ook weer een beetje aan hoe net je het wilt hebben en wat voor lunnete je wilt gebruiken (SuperLuminova C1, C3 etc.). Het is een precies klusje, dus het kost over het algemeen wat tijd(paar dagen tot een week!). Houd er rekening mee dat de kleur lunnete en sterkte ervan een beetje moeten overeenkomen met de kleur/intensiteit van de lumepip in de bezelinsert!


----------



## daddyKC

Eindelijk na 10 weken wachten is de handgemaakte vintage rallystrap van Heuerville binnen.


----------



## merl

Mooi! Die van mij duurt nog zo'n 7 weken. Welk Heuerville model is dat precies?


----------



## Proenski

OS Somes


----------



## daddyKC

merl said:


> Mooi! Die van mij duurt nog zo'n 7 weken. Welk Heuerville model is dat precies?


Na heel wat wikken en wegen gekozen voor de Terra cotta Nubuck. Het rustieke vintage effect is een super match. Succes met het wachten.


----------



## merl

daddyKC said:


> Na heel wat wikken en wegen gekozen voor de Terra cotta Nubuck. Het rustieke vintage effect is een super match. Succes met het wachten.


Mooi, ik krijg de Oak Nubuck. Ben benieuwd.


----------



## Martin_B

Een vulkaantje:


----------



## Proenski

Fraaie Vulcain! Zelf heb ik een zwak voor de Cricket, zowel de oude als de "heruitgave"

Vandaag deze maar weer eens om de pols:


----------



## MHe225

VC vandaag. Voor de goede orde, dat is niet Vacheron Constantin (beetje buiten mijn budget) maar Vintage Chinese









Over budget gesproken - mij viel van de week op dat de auto honds gedrag vertoont en zijn territorium afbakent (lekt een beetje). Kreeg niet de indruk dat dit motorolie is maar eerder "hydraulic fluid". Nader onderzoek gisteren heeft uitgewezen dat de slave cylinder (hoe heet dat in goed Nederlands) van de koppeling lekt. Zelf doen kan ik wel, maar geen brug en ..... Dus toch maar een offerte gevraagd ..... $1300,= all-in. 
Oef. :rodekaart

Auto is ruim 9 jaar en heeft ruim 200.000 km op de klok. Repareren of toch maar een nieuwe kopen - hebben we een jaar geleden al eens gepoogd. Het jammer is dat de modellen / uitvoeringen die wij het liefst hebben, niet op voorraad zijn en dus besteld moeten worden (denk aan hand-geschakeld met performance opties).

Wordt vervolgd.


----------



## Proenski

Niets mis met een Chinees! Ik heb net mijn laatste de deur uitgedaan, dat wel. Beetje de doublures uit de collectie halen en (nog) wat meer te focussen.

Succes met de automobiel!


----------



## T_I

MHe225 said:


> Over budget gesproken - mij viel van de week op dat de auto honds gedrag vertoont en zijn territorium afbakent (lekt een beetje). Kreeg niet de indruk dat dit motorolie is maar eerder "hydraulic fluid". Nader onderzoek gisteren heeft uitgewezen dat de slave cylinder (hoe heet dat in goed Nederlands) van de koppeling lekt. Zelf doen kan ik wel, maar geen brug en ..... Dus toch maar een offerte gevraagd ..... $1300,= all-in.
> Oef. :rodekaart
> 
> Auto is ruim 9 jaar en heeft ruim 200.000 km op de klok. Repareren of toch maar een nieuwe kopen - hebben we een jaar geleden al eens gepoogd. Het jammer is dat de modellen / uitvoeringen die wij het liefst hebben, niet op voorraad zijn en dus besteld moeten worden (denk aan hand-geschakeld met performance opties).
> 
> Wordt vervolgd.


Auw, gokje, je hebt een moderne voorwielaandrijver. (uit 2007, dus moet haast wel) Bij m'n Volvo 740 was ik in 2005 110 euro voor het onderdeel, een paar euro voor beetje de DOT4 en +- 1 uurtje kwijt voor het vervangen. Bij achterwielaandrijvers zijn die dingen bereikbaar. De wagen was toen 15 met 475.000 km op de teller. De wagen is in 2012 met 707808 op de teller weg gegaan wegens een rotte dorpel, in de tussentijd heb ik die slave cylinder nog x vervangen, de laatste keer koste die me 150,=.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Heel erg mooi!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

OK, vandaag eigenlijk een homage aan een man die mij een gratis horloge heeft beloofd! Degene die ik vandaag draag, heb ik met hem geruild met bijbetaling en ik verwacht een dezer dagen de beloofde "Steel Bagelsport" ;-)

Hé, ik had 'm niet eens zelf kunnen kopen vandaag, want ik heb nog maar 11 euro op de rekening! :-d


----------



## Bidle

Leuk horloge, maar zie niet zo 1,2,3 waar dit een homage van is.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Leuk horloge, maar zie niet zo 1,2,3 waar dit een homage van is.


Homage aan een persoon, als ik het zo lees...


----------



## MHe225

T_I said:


> Auw, gokje, je hebt een moderne voorwielaandrijver. (uit 2007, dus moet haast wel) Bij m'n Volvo 740 was ik in 2005 110 euro voor het onderdeel, een paar euro voor beetje de DOT4 en +- 1 uurtje kwijt voor het vervangen. Bij achterwielaandrijvers zijn die dingen bereikbaar. De wagen was toen 15 met 475.000 km op de teller. De wagen is in 2012 met 707808 op de teller weg gegaan wegens een rotte dorpel, in de tussentijd heb ik die slave cylinder nog x vervangen, de laatste keer koste die me 150,=.


Klopt helemaal, T_I: VW Golf GTI

Ik was ook wel onaangenaam verrast - ik heb deze operatie in het verleden zelf uitgevoerd bij achterwiel aangedreven Opel Kadetts. Redelijk simpel. En 'n paar jaar geleden bij mijn Ducati - dat was nog gemakkelijker.

Dit is de prijs van vooruitgang, zeker? :-s

Om bij het onderwerp van de draad te blijven:









Maar wel zonder stropdas :-d


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Is het ook niet, ik heb dit horloge geruild met bijbetaling met dezelfde persoon... Het is dan duidelijk ook geen "Bagelsport" maar een Seiko Atlas ;-)




Proenski said:


> Homage aan een persoon, als ik het zo lees...


Jij snapte mijn verhaal dus wel! ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag een horloge om, waar ik meer dan 3 maanden op gewacht heb!


----------



## daddyKC

Nieuwe schoenen aan


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Had vanochtend deze aan, die ik te koop heb: Waarom doe ik 'm eigenlijk weg? Wat draagt dat ding fijn, zeg... Oh ja, ik heb het geld nodig :-(










Toen kwam er een pakje in de bus, cadeautje van een lid van het Nederlandse Horlogeforum, ontzettende leuke geste!


----------



## Buramu

Vandaag draag ik mijn nieuwe aanwinst: Tisell Pilot 40... Vers aangekomen uit Korea!

hier zijn mijn eerste impressies in een reviewtje...


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Had vanochtend deze aan, die ik te koop heb: Waarom doe ik 'm eigenlijk weg? Wat draagt dat ding fijn, zeg... Oh ja, ik heb het geld nodig :-(
> 
> 
> Toen kwam er een pakje in de bus, cadeautje van een lid van het Nederlandse Horlogeforum, ontzettende leuke geste!


Niet iets wegdoen waar je spijt van gaat krijgen; dat is mijn motto.

Overigens ben ik niet kapot van replica's, homages da's een ander verhaal.


----------



## Great destinyman

Beetje een poepfoto, maar het is niet anders. Camera kapot, dus met de telefoon dan maar. Ben al een paar dagen aan het ''quartz'en''. Bevalt goed!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Heb onderstaande horloge al niet meer gedragen vanaf begin december, toen er een afsluitpinnetje van de clip van de meshband verdween. Ik had nog garantie bij de Duitse Galleria Kaufhof, maar via de e-mail schoot ik er geen bal mee op. Ze wilden het gehele horloge opgestuurd hebben, i.p.v. alleen maar de band (scheelt nogal in verzendkosten (en verzekering) Uiteindelijk vorige week maar weer eens naar Kleve gereden en het horloge achtergelaten. Ik kreeg 'm vandaag weer hersteld terug. Het is een "Germasian" maar wel met keramiek, zwaar rvs, dubbele o ringen, Sea Gull en verder zeer degelijke materialen. Ik weet o.a. dat er geen plastic keeper inzit, om het uurwerk op z'n plaats te houden bijvoorbeeld...


----------



## sv3rr3




----------



## JohnGo

Zelfde als gisteren, maar nu met de zwarte 'racing' band


----------



## fliegerchrono




----------



## daddyKC

JohnGo said:


> Zelfde als gisteren, maar nu met de zwarte 'racing' band
> View attachment 7217746
> 
> Mooie bullhead. Kun je ook de zijkant laten zien?


----------



## Proenski

fliegerchrono said:


>


 Zie ik het goed en is de lume verschillend tussen de indices en de wijzers?


----------



## Bidle

Great destinyman said:


> Beetje een poepfoto, maar het is niet anders. Camera kapot, dus met de telefoon dan maar. Ben al een paar dagen aan het ''quartz'en''. Bevalt goed!


Wel gaaf horloge, vind het echt een gave wijzerplaat!!


----------



## MHe225

JohnGo said:


> Zelfde als gisteren, maar nu met de zwarte 'racing' band


















Mooi hoor - de 2 foto's doen mij aan de Okki & Taptoe van vroeger denken ..... zoek de 7 verschillen :-d

ik draag nog steeds de Railmaster, maar die hebben jullie al genoeg gezien, toch?
Morgen begin ik met mijn Garmin ForeRunner 225 GPS dus dan weten jullie wel wat ik ga doen. Later welhaast zeker weer de Spoormeester


----------



## Great destinyman

Bidle said:


> Wel gaaf horloge, vind het echt een gave wijzerplaat!!


Jazeker, Seiko maakte in het verleden (quartz gouden tijd, jaren 70/80)vele heel erg interessante wijzerplaten met verschillende kleuren/effecten en patronen. Zeer leuke horloges met een goed quartz uurwerken(bijna volledig rhodium geplaat uurwerk), aparte kastvormen en polijstvlakken en hele goede metalen banden. Vaak ook voor een lage prijs via ebay te scoren omdat het een quartz horloge is, waar mensen tegenwoordig jammer de neus te vaak voor ophalen.







Zie hieronder ook nog een Seiko Superior, de beste quartz lijn in de jaren 80, met thermogecompenseerde uurwerken, prachtige kast/band afwerking en die wijzerplaat die zo geweldig gemaakt is. Ik ben nog steeds opzoek naar deze, misschien een keertje op vakantie naar Japan :-d?


----------



## Proenski

Dan heeft de bovenste toch echt mijn voorkeur maar inderdaad in de jaren 70 en 80 had je geweldige kleuren en wijzerplaten :-!


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> Dan heeft de bovenste toch echt mijn voorkeur maar inderdaad in de jaren 70 en 80 had je geweldige kleuren en wijzerplaten :-!


+1


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Proenski

Niet echt uit de jaren 70 maar wel duidelijk geinspireerd op de designs uit die tijd.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Mijn eco drive met perpetual calendar, betrapte ik vorige week op een paar dagen vóór te staan. Omdat ik de gebruiksaanwijzing voor dit specifieke model niet kan vinden, heb ik de datum maar op de "ouderwetse manier" vooruit gezet. Geen idee of ik nu de ingebouwde kalender in de war heb gebracht, dus rond middernacht hoop ik dat ik onthou, dat ik even moet kijken of de kalender is vooruitgegaan naar "1" of naar "30".... :-x


----------



## James T. Kirk©

OK, nog voor het diner vond ik gelukkig een gebruiksaanwijzing voor m'n Citizen en wist 'm op de juiste instellingen te krijgen. Heb zojuist om middernacht even gecheckt en het werkte, zoals je kunt zien:


----------



## sv3rr3

Cool! Mooi om te zien


----------



## James T. Kirk©

sv3rr3 said:


> Cool! Mooi om te zien


Dank je wel!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag m'n ietwat gemodificeerde Monster maar weer om ;-)


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Proenski

Op een nieuw bandje:


----------



## Great destinyman

De SKX zoals altijd....binnenkort weer lekker gaan duiken...


----------



## Bidle

James T. Kirk© said:


> OK, nog voor het diner vond ik gelukkig een gebruiksaanwijzing voor m'n Citizen en wist 'm op de juiste instellingen te krijgen. Heb zojuist om middernacht even gecheckt en het werkte, zoals je kunt zien:


Idd een leuk moment. Nog leuker dat je het hebt opgenomen,...... wat zijn we toch eigenlijk een stel randdebielen, maar dan wel in positieve zin.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9295 met Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

De Somes


----------



## Bidle

JLC MCDC 10 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## sv3rr3




----------



## Great destinyman

Vandaag de sarb, heb verleden week in Frankfurt in de Seiko boutique de blauwe grand quartz gepast, wordt 'm hoor. Nou nog even sparen ;-)


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## MHe225

Alweer 10 dagen:


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Zonnige dag hier in het oosten, zonnig klokje om...


----------



## daddyKC

Vrijdag pappa dag


----------



## Bidle




----------



## sv3rr3

Tevens nieuwe aanwinst, de SKX023. Wat kleiner model (37mm), maar ben blij hoe hij op de pols valt!


----------



## Proenski

Steini Military


----------



## Kiespijn

merl said:


> Vandaag de 1963
> View attachment 845767


Prachtig waar vind je deze?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC




----------



## Martin_B

Kiespijn said:


> Prachtig waar vind je deze?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


Makkelijkst: Seagull 1963
Kan ook via watchuseek member HKED, hij heeft zijn eigen serie.

Deze heb ik bij watchunique gekocht: 


Dit is een andere versie, deze kun je alleen bij HKEd krijgen:


----------



## Kiespijn

Hij staart op mijn shortlist


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Proenski

Poljot alarm


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Ik fietste naar de stad voor een nieuw paspoort, de oude zag er nog uit als nieuw, maar ja, verlopen. Zonde geld! :-|

Ik droeg eerst de eco drive. Toen ik later de Amerikaanse forums bezocht, hoorde ik "Happy St. Patricks Day", dus ben inmiddels maar geswitcht naar deze vierkante Hulk...


----------



## Proenski

Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar de Citizen, die Android heeft wel wat maar was beter geweest als ze de datum op de 6 uur positie hadden gezet dat levert een veel betere symmetrie op.


----------



## Proenski

Wel op een ander bandje:


----------



## Proenski

Die andere (must have?) "klassieker"


----------



## Bidle

Mooi!

Hier een simpele Junghans:

Junghans Max Bill 14 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

Als het om dress watches gaat is die max bill echt een topper! Helaas draag ik bijna geen dress watches om zo'n aanschaf (naast mijn Visodate) te rechtvaardigen :think:

Misschien moet ik de meer sportieve chronograaf versie maar op de lijst zetten dan :-d


----------



## Kiespijn

James T. Kirk[emoji767 said:


> ;26197218]Vandaag een horloge om, waar ik meer dan 3 maanden op gewacht heb!
> 
> 
> View attachment 7176106


Mooi zeg, welk merk?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## sv3rr3

Cadence


----------



## James T. Kirk©

sv3rr3 said:


> Cadence


Dank je voor het antwoorden! ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

De auto moest voor de APK en ik moest naar de tandarts voor een losse kroon.... Gauw even een horloge betekent meestal quartz of je moet de automaat van de dag ervoor om doen... ;-)

Daarom maar even deze grote diameter Swatch, die gelukkig vrij laag is dus dat compenseert flink!


----------



## Bidle

Zat de kroon nog wel vast op het stiftje?? Weet zeker dat een goede horlogemaker het ook had kunnen fixen.

Hier een LIP


LIP Dauphine 02 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## Bidle

Dat vraagt om meerdere foto's!! Kan nog niet helemaal goed zien hoe deze dial er nu precies eruit ziet,...... ben iig wel een sucker voor blue!


----------



## merl

Zal vrijdag wat meer foto's maken en posten


----------



## merl

Deze nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Deze nieuwe aanwinst












potverdorie,... jij gaat wel erg lekker of niet!?


----------



## merl

Ja, en ik durf het bijna niet te zeggen maar morgen nog een nieuwe aanwinst. Daarna wel weer rust


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Ja, en ik durf het bijna niet te zeggen maar morgen nog een nieuwe aanwinst. Daarna wel weer rust


Ja echt belachelijk,.... ga je schamen! ;-)

Hahahaha, mooi man, nou kom ik morgen hier weer even terug om te kijken wat er weer voor moois is gekomen!! Pas wel op, want voordat je het weet, weet je niet eens meer precies wat je allemaal hebt.


----------



## merl

Oh, maar dat heb ik prima onder controle hoor.
Ik heb er eerst 4 verkocht voordat deze 3 er kwamen. 
Dan alleen nog de padi turtle in preorder en alles is weer in sync


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Oh, maar dat heb ik prima onder controle hoor.
> Ik heb er eerst 4 verkocht voordat deze 3 er kwamen.
> Dan alleen nog de padi turtle in preorder en alles is weer in sync


Oh jammer,.... hoopte stiekem op een zielsverwant. ;-)
Die Seiko Padi is idd erg leuk, heb er al een paar keer naar gekeken. Goede keus!


----------



## merl

Haha, alleen als ik de loterij win 
Een van mijn Kontikis zal overigens denk ik verkocht worden. Nu alleen nog rustig bepalen welke.
De nieuwe Turtle draagt goed maar ik heb mijn srp775 toch verkocht omdat ik redelijk snel uitgekeken was op de goudkleurige accenten. Weet ik dat ook weer .
De Padi versie heeft een voor mij wat veiligere kleurstelling en past goed bij mijn Padi brevet


----------



## merl

En hierbij dan de voorlopig laatste nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## Great destinyman

Tijd niet gepost, vreselijk druk met school en stages geweest, profiel NT(havo) is leuk. Plus nog een maand beroepsstage bij Schaap en Citroen gelopen bij hun atelier. EN nog een meeloopdag bij Lange & Sohne(die was lastig om te regelen, maar was het helemaal waard!). Dit staat allemaal mooi op mijn cv voor de vervolgopleiding :-d. Vandaag de Type II om.


----------



## Bidle

Net terug van el Classico en nog steeds deze om.


Rolex Explorer II 02 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Great destinyman

Bidle said:


> Net terug van el Classico en nog steeds deze om.
> 
> 
> Rolex Explorer II 02 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Is de cyclops toch handig 

Vandaag deze weer.


----------



## MHe225

Na 4 dagen met een van m'n kleinste horloges, gewisseld naar een van de grotere:








Kakelverse foto van zondag 3 maart








foto van bijna 3 jaar geleden


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Al weer een tijdje hier niet gepost, druk met heel andere dingen. Vandaag vroeg op en maar weer eens deze pm. Sea Gull® inside ;-)


----------



## merl

Speedy op een nieuwe Heuerville


----------



## Kiespijn




----------



## Kiespijn

Deze knaller


----------



## Proenski

De Retrograde natuurlijk ;-)


----------



## merl

De Orion


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Afgelopen maandag de nieuwe armband gemonteerd en gaan dragen, vanochtend liep die nog , dus maar omgedaan....


----------



## MHe225

'n paar dagen alweer, m'n oudste ('98) moderne horloge. Tamelijk verse foto ook:









Het is genoegzaam bekend dat ik geen "flipper" ben, maar zo ik al horloges ga (moet) weg doen, dan zijn deze en mijn '00 3570.50 Speedmaster wel de laatsten om te vertrekken. Dit horloge heeft met mij 5 continenten en 21 landen bezocht .....


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> 'n paar dagen alweer, m'n oudste ('98) moderne horloge. Tamelijk verse foto ook:
> 
> Het is genoegzaam bekend dat ik geen "flipper" ben, maar zo ik al horloges ga (moet) weg doen, dan zijn deze en mijn '00 3570.50 Speedmaster wel de laatsten om te vertrekken. Dit horloge heeft met mij 5 continenten en 21 landen bezocht .....


Wow, 21 landen? Lijstje? En, waarom? Werk? Plezier?


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> Wow, 21 landen? Lijstje? En, waarom? Werk? Plezier?


Allebei, maar beetje meer werk; ik denk dat ik in nog een paar landen geweest ben, maar die schieten mij niet zo 1-2-3 te binnen. Maar van deze ben ik 100% zeker, evenals dat ik in allemaal heb hardgelopen. Collega's vonden het raar dat ik altijd hardloopspullen meeneem op dienstreizen. Echter, rennen in de woestijn of jungle heeft wel wat. In de bergen ook, maar daar word je wel heel moe van ......

Het lijstje: 
Nederland
Belgie
Luxemburg
Duitsland
Frankrijk
Engeland
Schotland
Noorwegen
Zweden
Oostenrijk
Zwitserland
Italie
USA
Canada
Brazilie
Oman
Saudi Arabie
UAE
Thailand
Maleisie
Indonesia
Australie (#22 - formeel een continent; telt dat ook als land?)​


----------



## JohnGo

Tuna 017 op een nieuwe shark mesh die ik deze week besteld had. Drie rijen mesh schakeltje per schakeltje weggeknipt met een kleine kniptang en toen paste deze perfect ;-)


----------



## polonorte2

Vintage Seiko 7019-7370









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Allebei, maar beetje meer werk; ik denk dat ik in nog een paar landen geweest ben, maar die schieten mij niet zo 1-2-3 te binnen. Maar van deze ben ik 100% zeker, evenals dat ik in allemaal heb hardgelopen. Collega's vonden het raar dat ik altijd hardloopspullen meeneem op dienstreizen. Echter, rennen in de woestijn of jungle heeft wel wat. In de bergen ook, maar daar word je wel heel moe van ......
> 
> Het lijstje: Nederland
> Belgie
> Duitsland
> Frankrijk
> Noorwegen
> Zweden
> Oostenrijk
> Zwitserland
> Italie
> USA
> Canada
> Brazilie
> Oman
> Saudi Arabie
> UAE
> Thailand
> Maleisie
> Indonesia
> Australie (#22 - formeel een continent; telt dat ook als land?)​


Ben voor de grap even gaan natellen, overal waar ik geweest ben is puur plezier. Werken doen we niet in het buitenland ;-)

Nederland
Belgie
Duitsland
Frankrijk
Denemarken
Noorwegen
Zweden
Finland
Polen
Oostenrijk
Zwitserland
Italie
Griekenland
Thailand
Maleisie
Australie (tel ik gewoon mee ;-))


----------



## Bidle

Hmmm,... denk dat Proenski de winnaar is. Mijn lijstje landen is wellicht de langste, maar ben dan ook ~22wk (minus het weekend) per jaar van huis. Beter is het de landen gewoon voor je plezier te bezoeken! Alhoewel ik niks te klagen heb hoor. ;-)

Back in-topic:

Rolex Yachtmaster 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Hmmm,... denk dat Proenski de winnaar is. Mijn lijstje landen is wellicht de langste, maar ben dan ook ~22wk (minus het weekend) per jaar van huis. Beter is het de landen gewoon voor je plezier te bezoeken! Alhoewel ik niks te klagen heb hoor. ;-)
> 
> Back in-topic:
> 
> Rolex Yachtmaster 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Pff 22 weken per jaar van huis. Dat zou niets voor mij zijn... In welke sector werk je dan precies?

Vandaag deze:


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> Pff 22 weken per jaar van huis. Dat zou niets voor mij zijn...


In mijn slechtste jaar was ik bijna 'n half jaar van huis en dat is ook niks voor mij. Eén van mijn trips dat jaar was gepland voor 12 dagen, maar het werden er 38. Dat is niet leuk meer. Misschien als je jonger dan 25 bent en vrijgezel, maar 40 en getrouwd ...... Dit was de grootste van een aantal redenen om uit die baan te stappen. En omdat mijn toenmalige werkgever geen andere passende baan bood, heb ik deze de rug toegekeerd en ben ik elders gaan werken (speelden hoog spel en gokten verkeerd).

Ik draag nog steeds de Fortis (de oplettende kijker ziet dat dit een andere foto is dan eerder deze week getoond)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Goh, waar je geweest ben, eens kijken:

Nederland
België
Duitsland
Frankrijk
UK
Ierland
Denemarken
Polen
Tsjechië
Oostenrijk
Italie
Spanje
Portugal
Griekenland
Malta
En dan de VS;, welke staten:
Illinois, Wisconsin, Michigan, Ohio, Kentucky, Tennessee, Alabama, Georgia, Florida, Texas, Arkansas, Oklahoma, Nevada, Californië, New Jersey.
En niet alleen gevlogen, ik heb duizenden mijlen gereden tussen de staten...

Vandaag mijn Oranje Deep Blue maar weer eens om:


----------



## Proenski

Proenski said:


> Ben voor de grap even gaan natellen, overal waar ik geweest ben is puur plezier. Werken doen we niet in het buitenland ;-)
> 
> Nederland
> Belgie
> Duitsland
> Frankrijk
> Denemarken
> Noorwegen
> Zweden
> Finland
> Polen
> Oostenrijk
> Zwitserland
> Italie
> Griekenland
> Thailand
> Maleisie
> Australie (tel ik gewoon mee ;-))


+ Spanje

Niet dat het een wedstrijdje is maar het schoot me te binnen, het is al wat langer geleden. Vandaag de Citizen om, nu op de stalen band.


----------



## Mathi

Oris Aquis Date


----------



## polonorte2

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko

I traded my Helson Shark Diver for this very nice Grovana with a real gentleman, 'TheMaestro', a fellow countryman (although I have lived in Canada since the mid-1950's I still and will forever be proud of my Dutch heritage! Born in Den Haag!)
Dankie, TheMaestro! I love this watch.

Part of the day I wore this and the rest of the day I wore my Steinhart Ocean 1 Black seen below (the photo is a couple of days old sorry).


----------



## Proenski

Een Komandirskie


----------



## joins

Sicura submariner 400 vacuum.
Nieuw glas is aangekomen, nog even naar de horlogemaker


----------



## BartH




----------



## Proenski

Eerlijk gezegd niet mijn smaak maar wel een aparte Movado |>


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag één van de goedkoopste horloges, maar ook teven één van de leukste (vind ik) die ik heb:

Lincoln diver 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## JohnGo

7009 '76

















Paar daagjes verlof opgenomen, thuis tot maandag. Dat lekker weertje helpt ook wel mee, me happy :-!

De groetjes iedereen


----------



## Proenski

De Bull


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Mooie zonnige dag vandaag, ook leuk dat de giro d'Italia vandaag begon in mijn woonplaats. We kregen er vooral van mee vanwege de luide helicopters steeds boven onze wijk. man, wat maken die krengen een herrie! 
Nu is de rust weergekeerd en het gewone leven neemt weer een aanvang (en we kunnen weer overal rijden) Deze Chinese Duitser (of Duitse Chinees) vandaag.


----------



## merl

Deze nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## JohnGo

Eco-drive vrijdag hier...


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Meeste van de dag in de tuin onder de parasol. Alleen even een wandeling gemaakt. Heerlijk weer! Deze een beetje franken G-Shock, een MRG uit de vorige eeuw: titanium, maar met rvs achterdeksel en op een Morellato band (binnenzijde leer).


----------



## James T. Kirk©

En deze vandaag op moederdag...


----------



## Proenski

De OS Some, ik heb er een stalen band voor besteld, ben benieuwd of dit goed uitpakt.


----------



## JohnGo

Blauw tonijntje op een yobokies bor-band b-)


----------



## Kiespijn

Wat een prachtige klok..


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## James T. Kirk©

Deze al weer te lang niet gedragen... (verkeerde zuinigheid of teveel keus?)


----------



## merl




----------



## polonorte2

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Sinds zondag:


----------



## merl




----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Proenski

De Recraft


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Eco Drive vandaag....


----------



## MHe225

Van Nederlandse bodem:


----------



## Tyris Flare

Zozo MHe225... wat een GEWELDIGE KLOK !!! om supertrots op te zijn.... geniet er van grtzZz


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Dit is één van mijn meest "coole" horloges geworden die ik ooit had. Het begon met een standaard OM, waar de vorige eigenaar de verf en lume pip uit de bezel had gehaald. Ook zat de bezel knoertvast, dus e.e.a. was eigenlijk klaar om een straalbehandeling te krijgen. Een lid van het HF bood mij die aan, indien ik zorgde voor een losse bezel en indien een stalen band, om afplakken/verwijderen van de zaken die niet gestraald moeten worden. Na hermontage en nieuwe onderdelen e.d. en nog wat verf en lume-pip gepruts van mijn kant, was dit het resultaat. (die lumepip is inmiddels wat kleiner en ronder geworden...

Een geweldig weekend gewenst, allemaal! :-!


----------



## Henk Hoving

Seiko SRP777 aan de BoR.


----------



## Bidle

Net weer terug in NL. Deze mee op reis samen met de Explorer 2 toch wel mijn favoriet. Wellicht niet mijn mooiste, maar wel in meerdere opzichten erg prettig om te dragen. Nooit verwacht dat ik dit horloge zo zou gaan waarderen. Kortom was een goede aankoop. 


JLC DSC 05 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Welkom terug!
Voor mij vandaag de PE. Summerproof gemaakt met een curved ends mesh.


----------



## mooieklokjes

Gisteren en vandaag!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn D5803 met Tapatalk


----------



## mooieklokjes

Even een wat betere foto! Alleen niet van vandaag.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn D5803 met Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

Net binnen. De turtle 'reissue' in het blauw.


----------



## Proenski

Hammie vandaag


----------



## MHe225

Alweer een week:









De vraag voor later vandaag, nog 'n week of toch maar een ander horloge?


----------



## Emrejagger

een goedkope skmei s shock. Een "hommage" van de gshock.

Heb de s van s shock zelf eraf gekrast omdat het me stoorde dat het te veel op een g shock wilde lijken.


----------



## Proenski

Ik denk dat je heel veel meer moet doen dan het wegkrassen van een letter ;-)

Maar waarom geen echte G SHOCK? Dit lijkt in mijn ogen meer op een replica dan een hommage...


----------



## polonorte2

Net binnen...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger

Proenski said:


> Ik denk dat je heel veel meer moet doen dan het wegkrassen van een letter ;-)
> 
> Maar waarom geen echte G SHOCK? Dit lijkt in mijn ogen meer op een replica dan een hommage...


Omdat ik eerst wil kijken of ik een g shock wel leuk vind. Vond ze altijd heel lomp overkomen. Nu nog steeds. Ik ga hem alleen gebuiken met slapen en met sporten.


----------



## Proenski

Emrejagger said:


> Omdat ik eerst wil kijken of ik een g shock wel leuk vind. Vond ze altijd heel lomp overkomen. Nu nog steeds. Ik ga hem alleen gebuiken met slapen en met sporten.


Volgens mij zijn er ook minder lompe modellen maar ik ben alles behalve een shock expert ;-)


----------



## Loei

Gisteren en vandaag mijn Stuhrling.


----------



## merl




----------



## Kiespijn

MHe225 said:


> Alweer een week:
> 
> View attachment 8418290
> 
> 
> De vraag voor later vandaag, nog 'n week of toch maar een ander horloge?


Wat een heerlijk luxe probleem


----------



## Kiespijn

merl said:


>


Nomos rocks.


----------



## MHe225

Kiespijn said:


> Wat een heerlijk luxe probleem


Ik zal jullie niet vervelen met foto's ..... nog maar 'n week. Ik zou echt met de meeste van mijn horloges als enige horloge kunnen leven en de Portuguese is geen uitzondering. Dit horloge kan echt prima in een geklede omgeving alsook informeel. Misschien niet naar het strand (LOL). Dat gezegd hebbend, als ik noodgedwongen maar één horloge zou kunnen hebben, dan zou ik toch voor een ietwat bescheidener formaat kiezen. Vanuit die optiek zou de Mark XVI een betere kandidaat zijn:


----------



## Kiespijn

MHe225 said:


> Ik zal jullie niet vervelen met foto's ..... nog maar 'n week. Ik zou echt met de meeste van mijn horloges als enige horloge kunnen leven en de Portuguese is geen uitzondering. Dit horloge kan echt prima in een geklede omgeving alsook informeel. Misschien niet naar het strand (LOL). Dat gezegd hebbend, als ik noodgedwongen maar één horloge zou kunnen hebben, dan zou ik toch voor een ietwat bescheidener formaat kiezen. Vanuit die optiek zou de Mark XVI een betere kandidaat zijn:
> 
> View attachment 8514194


Mijn 2 lievelings horloges, prima smaak!


----------



## MrDagon007

Vandaag een leuke, originele vintage:


----------



## Kiespijn

Hier een Chinees..


----------



## MrDagon007

Kiespijn said:


> Hier een Chinees..


Een beetje fragile maar zo mooi


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Ik zal jullie niet vervelen met foto's ..... nog maar 'n week. Ik zou echt met de meeste van mijn horloges als enige horloge kunnen leven en de Portuguese is geen uitzondering. Dit horloge kan echt prima in een geklede omgeving alsook informeel. Misschien niet naar het strand (LOL). Dat gezegd hebbend, als ik noodgedwongen maar één horloge zou kunnen hebben, dan zou ik toch voor een ietwat bescheidener formaat kiezen. Vanuit die optiek zou de Mark XVI een betere kandidaat zijn:
> 
> View attachment 8514194


Pffff,.... één horloge concept is al lastig, maar helemaal met dergelijke horloges. 
Deel wel je mening dat ik dan ook voor een iets bescheidenere maat zou gaan iig 40mm max.


----------



## Proenski

De Stuckx bull maar weer eens


----------



## Tyris Flare

Damasko DA36 duitse dagaanduiding, strap van greg stevens design, blijft een topper !


----------



## daddyKC

El Primero uurwerk in retro Carrera


----------



## Bidle

Ik doe ook maar weer eens mee. ;-)


----------



## Kiespijn

Big Crown Pilot (41mm) op groene NATO..


----------



## Kiespijn

Op een geschuurd suede bandje van www.anchorstraps.nl (aanrader!)


----------



## joins

Seiko h558 "arnie" voor vandaag!


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Ik doe ook maar weer eens mee. ;-)


Dat doe je goed |>

Ik durf het haast niet te bekennen ..... nog steeds de Portuguese


----------



## MrDagon007

Tyris Flare said:


> Damasko DA36 duitse dagaanduiding, strap van greg stevens design, blijft een topper !
> 
> View attachment 8539986


Mijn Damasko zou mijn enige horloge kunnen zijn.
Foto van een paar dagen geleden.


----------



## Kiespijn

Nomos club dunkel op corovan strap..


----------



## Proenski

Wittebroodsweken nog steeds ;-)


----------



## Kiespijn

Prachrug


----------



## sv3rr3

Jammer dat hier tegenwoordig relatief weinig wordt gepost. 
Duit in het zakje (oudere foto):


----------



## MHe225

Nog maar 'n duit .... na 3 weken de Portuguese terzijde gelegd en nu deze:


----------



## daddyKC

Pre-moon Speedy pro + m'n heerlijk







kleurrijke Kobe Bryant's


----------



## sv3rr3

Erg mooi allebei!


----------



## Bidle

sv3rr3 said:


> Jammer dat hier tegenwoordig relatief weinig wordt gepost.
> Duit in het zakje (oudere foto):


Je hebt gelijk..... het is al geruime tijd aan het doodbloeden,..... maar we leven nog.


----------



## MHe225

Mooi hoor, Bidle. Cal.89 toch?

Ik vind het wel grappig dat "deze" dress watches door het leven gaan met de naam van het uurwerk. Datzelfde uurwerk (Cal.89) werd evenwel ook in andere horloges gebruikt, zoals de Mark XI

Het is hier inderdaad erg rustig en ook mij bekruipt soms het gevoel van "op sterven na dood". Maar dan is er toch weer een oprisping en wordt er weer wat gepost. Jammer wel dat gangmakers als Martin en "Lester" van het toneel verdwenen zijn (Martin wipt heel af en toe eventjes binnen).

Voor mij een 2-horloges dag, vandaag. Nog steeds de Mitsukoshi Conversie die hierboven staat, maar toen ik met de motorfiets wegging, toch maar mijn Seiko omgedaan









PS - daddyKC: inderdaad mooie sneakers. Daar durft niet iedereen mee over straat. Helaas zijn mijn meest kleurrijke sneakers in de eindfase van hun "leven" (mesh begint te scheuren)


----------



## Great destinyman

Inderdaag jammer dat het wat stiller wordt, ik ben er ook een beetje schuldig van, maar als ik hier weer een tijd rondhang krijg ik weer de neigingen om wat nieuwe aanwinsten toe te voegen aan mijn verzameling.
Toch doe ik nu even mee, de Venus vandaag om.


----------



## sv3rr3

Mooi allen! Hier een Tissot PRC200 op een vintage lederen nato.


----------



## merl

Zon!


----------



## sv3rr3

Holy sunburst.  erg mooi.


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Mooi hoor, Bidle. Cal.89 toch?
> 
> Ik vind het wel grappig dat "deze" dress watches door het leven gaan met de naam van het uurwerk. Datzelfde uurwerk (Cal.89) werd evenwel ook in andere horloges gebruikt, zoals de Mark XI
> 
> Het is hier inderdaad erg rustig en ook mij bekruipt soms het gevoel van "op sterven na dood". Maar dan is er toch weer een oprisping en wordt er weer wat gepost. Jammer wel dat gangmakers als Martin en "Lester" van het toneel verdwenen zijn (Martin wipt heel af en toe eventjes binnen).
> 
> Voor mij een 2-horloges dag, vandaag. Nog steeds de Mitsukoshi Conversie die hierboven staat, maar toen ik met de motorfiets wegging, toch maar mijn Seiko omgedaan
> 
> View attachment 8628322
> 
> 
> PS - daddyKC: inderdaad mooie sneakers. Daar durft niet iedereen mee over straat. Helaas zijn mijn meest kleurrijke sneakers in de eindfase van hun "leven" (mesh begint te scheuren)


Allereerst zonder van de schoenen, maar zou er geen nacht minder om slapen. Denk eigenlijk zelfs wel een paar nachten meer. ;-) 

Idd een cal. 89. Helemaal kompleet met doos en papieren. Ook op de papieren wordt aangegeven dat dit uurwerkje erin ligt. Verder geen aparte aanduiding voor het model, vandaar dat ze verder als cal. 89 door het leven gegaan zijn. Blijven mooie uurwerkjes, onlangs een mooie cal. 83 tegen gekomen in een mooie 37mm kast. Helaas bij nadere, op locatie, inspectie bleek het één en ander niet te kloppen. Ach ja, ben ook niet echt meer op zoek naar horloges. Loop af en toe een antiek zaakje binnen en kom dan soms leuke dingen tegen die dan mee mogen. 

Oh ja,... cal. 89 dus:


----------



## Martin_B

Ik lees nog bijna dagelijks mee, maar post inderdaad weinig. Veel andere dingen hebben prioriteit, helaas.

Vandaag het horloge dat nog immer mijn favoriet is, hoewel ik nog steeds af en toe naar zo'n fraaie cal. 89 aan het kijken ben als misschien toekomstige favoriet ;-)


----------



## Great destinyman

Oude kiek, deze vandaag.


----------



## merl

Vandaag een thuiswerk dagje met dresser om.....gewoom omdat het kan


----------



## Kiespijn

Iwc caliber 88


----------



## Kiespijn




----------



## sv3rr3

Kiespijn said:


> Iwc caliber 88


Mooie klok, hoeveel mm? Zie wat verschillende maten online voorbij komen. Uit welke periode komt ie?


----------



## JohnGo

Met de birthday-havanna :-!


----------



## MrDagon007

Vandaag mijn gekoesterde Gerlach Tokkotai.


----------



## Kiespijn

sv3rr3 said:


> Mooie klok, hoeveel mm? Zie wat verschillende maten online voorbij komen. Uit welke periode komt ie?


35mm uit 1946


----------



## sv3rr3

Mooi, hij oogt groter.

Vandaag een pepsi bezel bij de post, zat eerst een zwarte bezel op maar door een val helaas erg bekrast. Leuk om zo makkelijk bijna een ander klokje te hebben.


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Bidle

Sinds het weekend een comfortabel horloge om:



En straks weer de hort op en dan onderstaande om,.... denk ik, want kan zo maar iets anders worden. :roll:


----------



## Great destinyman

Foto's zijn van maandag, maar deze wel vandaag


----------



## MrDagon007

Een dagtrip voor werk met de Dagaz Thunderbolt aan de pols. Gekocht hier in Hong Kong, waar ie ook gemaakt wordt.
Compact, helder, dun, wat mk2 achtig maar moderner, discreet maar toch speciaal.
9015 binnenin is best nauwkeurig.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag bij de diploma uitreiking van zoon (VAVO/HAVO) een groene outfit en een groene wijzerplaat...


----------



## sv3rr3

Oude pic, zelfde klok


----------



## MHe225

Nog niet gewisseld ......


----------



## MrDagon007

Ik weet het, heiligschennis, maar ik draag deze met veel plezier vandaag:


----------



## twintop

Mijn nieuwe Steinhart Military47


----------



## Proenski

De Sparta


----------



## daddyKC

Met de Carrera naar de North Sea Jazz







in de trein


----------



## merl




----------



## James T. Kirk©

Zo maar een maandag, mijn zoon wacht op z'n eerste officiële autorijles ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Het gaat van kwaad tot erger,.... net weer terug in NL en gelijk even gewisseld naar één van mijn mooiere Omega's. Als is het maar om hier de stilte te doorbreken. ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Da's inderdaad een hele mooie Omega, Bidle

Voor mij een Tourbillon - best een gaaf resultaat van dit 2012 WUS CMW project. Ik had zelf nooit gedacht ooit een Tourbillon aan mijn collectie toe te zullen (lees: kunnen - denk: €€) voegen. 
De Seagull ST800x serie heeft een goede reputatie en tot dusver is dit horloge / uurwerk buitengewoon solide.


----------



## Great destinyman

Afgelopen dagen deze gedragen.


----------



## merl

Vandaag de Orion op een nieuw bandje


----------



## merl

En vandaag deze NA


----------



## Great destinyman

Deze jongeman vandaag.


----------



## daddyKC

Montblanc Nicolas Rieussec in het Nijntje museum


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag met wat gevaarlijker speelgoed aan het werk, met de 1601 om.


----------



## Great destinyman

Prachtige 1601 martin, nooit gedacht om een two-tone jubilee ervoor aan te schaffen?


----------



## Great destinyman

De middelste vandaag.


----------



## Tyris Flare

Don giovanni cosi grande


----------



## JohnGo

'70 World Time op een milanese bandje


----------



## Kiespijn




----------



## MHe225

Sinds vrijdag:









Deze zijn tevens ook onze laatste aanwinsten.


----------



## Great destinyman

De Nageur vandaag.


----------



## Bidle

Hamilton Geneve 6BB 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Great destinyman




----------



## Proenski

De SKX


----------



## Bidle

Seiko Samurai Titanium blue SBDA003 06.jpg by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Zondag is de dag bij uitstek voor een gekleed / chique horloge en dus:


----------



## Martin_B

Wat Zwitsers vandaag


----------



## Mafkees

(nog) mijn enige horloge, waar ik enorm verliefd op ben.


----------



## Great destinyman

Weekend Berg aan Zee, dus eventjes uitwaaien bij het strand. De Sarb afgelopen dagen, met een aparte bandkeuze tegen het warme weer en het water.


----------



## merl

Deze NA


----------



## JohnGo

De nieuwe aanwinst, Mühle TerraSport Lufthansa edition.


----------



## sv3rr3

Blij verrast met deze aankoop.. Vandaag op een nato, eerder op de stalen band en op leer.


----------



## Martin_B

Op vakantie:


----------



## daddyKC

Pre-moon op rally nubuck


----------



## JohnGo

Yema SpationauteIII '88


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Op vakantie:


Jouw bootje, Martin? :-d

Waar ben je? Ziet niet uit als de Nederlandse kust. 
Ik zou zó meekunnen en een duik in het zilte nat nemen; ik ben er helemaal klaar voor met het horloge dat ik nu draag:








_oude foto_


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Jouw bootje, Martin? :-d
> 
> Waar ben je? Ziet niet uit als de Nederlandse kust.
> Ik zou zó meekunnen en een duik in het zilte nat nemen; ik ben er helemaal klaar voor met het horloge dat ik nu draag:


Nee, niet mijn bootje, wel gebruik van gemaakt om daar te komen.
Je zou kunnen zeggen dat het toch wel Nederlandse kust is, want het maakt wel deel uit van ons koninkrijk ;-)


----------



## Great destinyman

Oude kiek, de seiko vandaag.


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> ....Je zou kunnen zeggen dat het toch wel Nederlandse kust is, want het maakt wel deel uit van ons koninkrijk ;-)


Ha, daar had ik nou eventjes niet aan gedacht ..... mooie bestemming. Met z'n tweetjes of de hele kliek?
Veel plezier en laat de foto's maar komen.

Nog steeds de Doxa voor mij; aangezien we het over het Koninkrijk hebben:


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze NA. Na eerder de zwarte gehad te hebben, nu de blauwe LE (1971 stuks)


----------



## daddyKC

De blauwe schildpad


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Ha, daar had ik nou eventjes niet aan gedacht ..... mooie bestemming. Met z'n tweetjes of de hele kliek?
> Veel plezier en laat de foto's maar komen.


Ben net weer terug, we waren maar een ruime week, met z'n tweeën. Zal er nog eentje delen


----------



## JohnGo

Nog steeds de '88 Yema SpationauteIII

Ik had al lang een bleekbruin vermoeden dat deze een vuil glaasje had langs de binnenkant.

Gisteren de koe eens bij de horens gevat en m'n moed bijeengeraapt.

Met de Bergeon opener het hoogglans achterdeksel zonder schade kunnen verwijderen.









Stift eruitwippen via de gebruikelijke manier, kaliber eruit en...

Mottig glaasje









Propergemaakt









Nog een foto van het toch wel mooie quartzkaliber 7A38









En tadaa, een horloge waarvan de wijzerplaat je weer tegemoet straalt


----------



## Great destinyman

MHe225 said:


> Ha, daar had ik nou eventjes niet aan gedacht ..... mooie bestemming. Met z'n tweetjes of de hele kliek?
> Veel plezier en laat de foto's maar komen.
> 
> Nog steeds de Doxa voor mij; aangezien we het over het Koninkrijk hebben:
> 
> View attachment 8946018


Ik vind die Doxa van je nog steeds even apart als toen ik hem voor het eerst zag!

Nog steeds de seiko


----------



## MHe225

Great destinyman said:


> Ik vind die Doxa van je nog steeds even apart als toen ik hem voor het eerst zag!


Same sentiments here, in goed Nederlands ;-)
Ik heb de DWL alweer ruim 6 jaar en hij verveelt nog steeds niet. Verwacht ook niet dat dat zal gebeuren. 
En ik draag hem nog steeds:


----------



## Martin_B

blauwe WUS ST5 vandaag:


----------



## Hamari

Vandaag de nieuwste aanwinst, een Seagull 1963. Had deze al een aantal jaren geleden gehad maar vond hem toen te klein. Smaken veranderen want nu vind ik hem fantastisch.


----------



## merl




----------



## Carlo Abarth

Na weet ik hoe lang mee gekeken te hebben ook maar eens actief worden hier. Vandaag deze om, heb een sterke voorkeur voor de vintage Seiko's. Deze is geen 10 maar wel erg goed en netjes.


----------



## Martin_B

Aan het knutselen met de WUS tourby om:


----------



## daddyKC

Speedy op nubuck


----------



## Great destinyman

Oude kiek, maar wel hetzelfde idee. Op de metalen band vandaag.


----------



## merl

Vandaag de ML


----------



## Great destinyman

Nieuw fototoestel, dus vandaag...


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## mooieklokjes

Kontiki!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn D5803 met Tapatalk


----------



## Great destinyman

Nog steeds deze.


----------



## daddyKC

Super frisse Carrera op mijn vlonder


----------



## MHe225

Ja, we zijn weer een passend paar:


----------



## JohnGo

Seiko Baby Tuna op shark mesh


----------



## daddyKC

GS op de fiets


----------



## Proenski

De BFK maar wel op rubber


----------



## Tyris Flare

daddyKC said:


> GS op de fiets


Mooi hoor !!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowjack




----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Ja, we zijn weer een passend paar:


Verse foto als bewijs (in plaats van 2 foto's met verschillende datum aanduiding)









Niet gek, hè? Afgelopen zondag startten de Mark XVI's synchroon en op tijd; nu 7 seconden verschil en die van mij loopt nu 2 seconden voor.


----------



## JohnGo

SBBN 017 vandaag...


----------



## meaantje




----------



## JohnGo

Ha, zo'n Osama Bin-Laden Casio Meaantje ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

34.8°C onder de parasol, dat verdient een lekker abdijbiertje :-d 
Rond de pols hangt de Citizen Promaster excalibur, licht om dragen en deze kan lekker opladen in het zonnetje b-)


----------



## Shadowjack

meaantje said:


>


Welkom op WUS en ook bij de Casio club! b-);-)


----------



## meaantje

Shadowjack said:


> Welkom op WUS en ook bij de Casio club! b-);-)


bedankt! Paar weken geleden gekocht als eerste horloge en sindsdien wel het virus te pakken..



JohnGo said:


> Ha, zo'n Osama Bin-Laden Casio Meaantje ;-)


Ja en helaas ook wel regelmatig gebruikt bij aanslagen. Desalnietemin een echte klassieker.


----------



## meaantje

nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## daddyKC

Aan de kust van Porto







Tijd voor een koud biertje en vis


----------



## MHe225

daddyKC said:


> Aan de kust van Porto ...... Tijd voor een koud biertje en vis


Is het daar nu warmer of kouder dan in NL? Veel plezier en hap & drink ze.

Voor ons nog steeds de MarK XVI's


----------



## daddyKC

MHe225 said:


> Is het daar nu warmer of kouder dan in NL? Veel plezier en hap & drink ze.
> 
> Voor ons nog steeds de MarK XVI's
> 
> View attachment 9162250


Vandaag 28 graden met een heerlijk verkoelend briesje aan de kust.


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## MHe225

Van het weekend maar weer eens gewisseld; foto is van gisteren (maandag)


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## daddyKC

Martin_B said:


>


Mooie combo. Zo ziet een two tone er heel chique uit


----------



## sv3rr3

Heel mooi die combi!

Hier de Hamilton:


----------



## merl




----------



## meaantje

Een nieuw bandje gekocht vandaag. Een 18mm leren (!!) NATO en dat in een winkel op 15 minuten fietsen. Ik vind dit wel de perfecte match voor dit horloge. Maakt de field watch look compleet en ben erg blij met dit bandje.


----------



## MHe225

Ha, ik draag 'n wat kleiner en tevens ook ouder broertje / zusje van jouw horloge. De stamgasten hier weten wat dat betekent .... inderdaad, 'n uur of 6 op/met de motor weg geweest.


----------



## Proenski

Een van de laatste aanwinsten; de Turtle zoals Seiko 'm had moeten maken (lees saffier en lolipop)


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Een van de laatste aanwinsten; de Turtle zoals Seiko 'm had moeten maken (lees saffier en lolipop)


Duiker op een NATO is echt de perfecte combinatie










Mooi horologisch contrast ;-)


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## meaantje




----------



## MHe225

Van Schauer naar Stowa:


----------



## Great destinyman

Vakantie voorbij, serieuze werk begint weer.


----------



## sv3rr3

Weekje in huis, erg blij mee.


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## MHe225

Achterkant van mijn Stowa FOLE is ook het aanzien waard:









Dat geldt ook voor Martin's Tourby ..... (hint, hint)


----------



## daddyKC

Film kijken op Pappa dag


----------



## miniman_78

Laatste loodjes van de nachtshift


----------



## sv3rr3

MHe225 said:


> Achterkant van mijn Stowa FOLE is ook het aanzien waard:
> 
> View attachment 9295114
> 
> 
> Dat geldt ook voor Martin's Tourby ..... (hint, hint)


Benieuwd!

Hier een wat simpelere caseback, maar blijft leuk om te zien..


----------



## Proenski

De BFK. eveneens met wat aanpassingen


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:



> Achterkant van mijn Stowa FOLE is ook het aanzien waard .... Dat geldt ook voor Martin's Tourby ..... (hint, hint)


Martin komt nog niet erg van de pot .... :-d Ik kan jullie natuurlijk ook de achterkant ven de Tourby laten zien, maar dat is niet het punt, is het? We wachten af (Martin).

Vandaag 'n gekleed horloge gepakt; weet nog niet of ik hier de week mee in ga of straks wegleg en een robuuster horloge pak. Dat is misschien wel nodig - in de komende week worden >1000 bij mijn werkgever ontslagen; de groep / afdeling waarin ik werk krijgt morgen te horen wie mag blijven en wie niet.









Ik zei het al eerder: jammer wel dat dit horloge een PR-indicator heeft. Zonder zou het nagenoeg perfect zijn voor een prijs waarvoor ik geen van mijn "grote" horloges kan laten servicen.


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> Martin komt nog niet erg van de pot .... :-d Ik kan jullie natuurlijk ook de achterkant ven de Tourby laten zien, maar dat is niet het punt, is het? We wachten af (Martin).
> 
> Vandaag 'n gekleed horloge gepakt; weet nog niet of ik hier de week mee in ga of straks wegleg en een robuuster horloge pak. Dat is misschien wel nodig - in de komende week worden >1000 bij mijn werkgever ontslagen; de groep / afdeling waarin ik werk krijgt morgen te horen wie mag blijven en wie niet.
> 
> View attachment 9324346
> 
> 
> Ik zei het al eerder: jammer wel dat dit horloge een PR-indicator heeft. Zonder zou het nagenoeg perfect zijn voor een prijs waarvoor ik geen van mijn "grote" horloges kan laten servicen.


Had je dan mischien een Orient Bambino mooier gevonden? Succes morgen!


----------



## MHe225

meaantje said:


> Had je dan mischien een Orient Bambino mooier gevonden? Succes morgen!


Dank je |>

Het 60th Anniversary horloge is ouder dan de Bambino .... Bambino, vooral de eerste generatie, is erg mooi, maar haalt het toch net niet bij dit horloge. Zou eigenlijk op zoek moeten naar een zij-aan-zij vergelijk want misschien klets ik een beetje uit mijn nek.
Mijn opmerking is meer een uiting van verbazing: ik vraag mij af waarom de ontwerpers een zeer klassiek ontwerp gecombineerd hebben met een moderne complicatie, PR-aanduiding in dit geval. Dit is, voor mij, een typisch geval waar minder meer geweest zou zijn. Maar wat weet ik?


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> Dank je |>
> 
> Het 60th Anniversary horloge is ouder dan de Bambino .... Bambino, vooral de eerste generatie, is erg mooi, maar haalt het toch net niet bij dit horloge. Zou eigenlijk op zoek moeten naar een zij-aan-zij vergelijk want misschien klets ik een beetje uit mijn nek.
> Mijn opmerking is meer een uiting van verbazing: ik vraag mij af waarom de ontwerpers een zeer klassiek ontwerp gecombineerd hebben met een moderne complicatie, PR-aanduiding in dit geval. Dit is, voor mij, een typisch geval waar minder meer geweest zou zijn. Maar wat weet ik?


Ik lees online wel veel goeds over de Bambino maar ook vooral vanwege de lage prijs en de uitstekende prijs/kwaliteits verhouding. Vind de bambino ook wel mooi maar heeft niet de charme dat ik er een in mn collectie zou willen.

Vind de PR zelf niet een slechte toevoeging van het ontwerp, mooi uitgelijnd met de 11 en 1 uur markers ook. Maakt het horloge een stuk minder slechts een simpel klassieke dress watch en daardoor geschikter voor dagelijks dragen. Vind het zelf wel een erg geslaagd ontwerp. Zag er net toevallig eentje te koop langskomen en moest wel heel erg de verleiding weerstaan niet een bod uit te brengen.


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Dank je |>
> 
> Het 60th Anniversary horloge is ouder dan de Bambino .... Bambino, vooral de eerste generatie, is erg mooi, maar haalt het toch net niet bij dit horloge. Zou eigenlijk op zoek moeten naar een zij-aan-zij vergelijk want misschien klets ik een beetje uit mijn nek.
> Mijn opmerking is meer een uiting van verbazing: ik vraag mij af waarom de ontwerpers een zeer klassiek ontwerp gecombineerd hebben met een moderne complicatie, PR-aanduiding in dit geval. Dit is, voor mij, een typisch geval waar minder meer geweest zou zijn. Maar wat weet ik?


Afgezien van het feit dat ik het ontwerp met de PR juist wel erg geslaagd vind snap ik de keuze van Orient, power reserve meters zijn echt "hun ding" en je ziet het vaak terug in hun ontwerpen, ook in de goedkopere modellen.

Nou weet ik niet wat je precies met een moderne complicatie bedoelt maar PR meters zijn er al sinds jaren 50, ik kon geen plaatje vinden van een Orient maar zie dit









Het zou me dan ook niet verbazen dat jouw Orient gebaseerd is op een ontwerp van enkele decenia terug.


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> Nou weet ik niet wat je precies met een moderne complicatie bedoelt maar PR meters zijn er al sinds jaren 50, ik kon geen plaatje vinden van een Orient maar zie dit


I stand corrected, in goed Nederlands. Mijn uitspraak was een beetje kort door de bocht - het feit dat ik nog niet eerder (dan vandaag) PR-meters op oudere / vintage horloges heb gezien, hoeft, zoals jij mij terecht wijst, niet noodzakelijk te betekenen dat ze destijds niet bestonden. Weer wat geleerd. Mooi horloge trouwens, die Crest.

En voor degenen die zich dit afvragen: derde ontslagronde in anderhalf jaar overleefd. Mijn werkgever is in deze periode ingekrompen van 19.600 werknemers naar 13.600, ruwweg 1/3. Mijn team is vandaag 2 van 9 kwijtgeraakt; anderhalf jaar geleden waren wij 17 man sterk. Duidelijk een onevenredig aantal slachtoffers (17 -> 7). Ik heb in de ruim 27 jaar dat ik in de olie industrie zit heel wat groei en krimp meegemaakt en deze down-turn lijkt de meest hardnekkige en diepste (uit die periode). Ikzelf was in '99 slachtoffer -zó belandde ik in de VS- en hoop die ervaring niet nog eens te hoeven meemaken.

En om bij het thema van de draad te blijven:


----------



## Martin_B

Goed nieuws Ron, ik dacht er van de week nog aan :-!

Voor mij vandaag deze zelfbouwmod:


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> I stand corrected, in goed Nederlands. Mijn uitspraak was een beetje kort door de bocht - het feit dat ik nog niet eerder (dan vandaag) PR-meters op oudere / vintage horloges heb gezien, hoeft, zoals jij mij terecht wijst, niet noodzakelijk te betekenen dat ze destijds niet bestonden. Weer wat geleerd. Mooi horloge trouwens, die Crest.
> 
> En voor degenen die zich dit afvragen: derde ontslagronde in anderhalf jaar overleefd. Mijn werkgever is in deze periode ingekrompen van 19.600 werknemers naar 13.600, ruwweg 1/3. Mijn team is vandaag 2 van 9 kwijtgeraakt; anderhalf jaar geleden waren wij 17 man sterk. Duidelijk een onevenredig aantal slachtoffers (17 -> 7). Ik heb in de ruim 27 jaar dat ik in de olie industrie zit heel wat groei en krimp meegemaakt en deze down-turn lijkt de meest hardnekkige en diepste (uit die periode). Ikzelf was in '99 slachtoffer -zó belandde ik in de VS- en hoop die ervaring niet nog eens te hoeven meemaken.


Oei, terechtwijzen klinkt wel erg onderwijzerig ;-) Om eerlijk te zijn moest ik ook wel even kijken tot hoever (ongeveer) de PR meter ging maar zo wordt je wijzer niet waar?

Blij dat je kan blijven bij je werkgever in elk geval. Been there, done that (meer dan eens). Het komt de sfeer meestal niet ten goede en vaak is het een verademing om alsnog af te taaien in mijn ervaring maar dat ligt voor iedereen anders natuurlijk.


----------



## MHe225

Dank, heren.

Ik begrijp helemaal wat je zegt, Proenski en aftaaien -op zoek naar iets nieuws / beters / anders- zou zeker een optie zijn als ik wat jonger was. Heb ik tweemaal eerder gedaan, de laatste keer net 50 jaar oud. Dat is inmiddels al weer ruim 6 jaar geleden (yup, ik ben zó oud) en eigenlijk wil ik niet nog eens opnieuw beginnen, mij weer moeten bewijzen, etc. En ik geef toch ook wel veel op. Niet dat ik "serieus gehinderd word door gouden handboeien" - vergulde exemplaren misschien.

Ik heb jouw post absoluut niet als een terechtwijzing opgevat; de uitdrukking _I stand corrected_ wordt heel wat losser gebruikt, meer zo van _Hè? Weer wat geleerd._ Dat vind ik het leuke van discussie op het forum, we weten allemaal wat en uiteindelijk weten we samen meer ....

Geen foto want ik draag nog steeds hetzelfde dubbele-kroon horloge


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Dank, heren.
> 
> Ik begrijp helemaal wat je zegt, Proenski en aftaaien -op zoek naar iets nieuws / beters / anders- zou zeker een optie zijn als ik wat jonger was. Heb ik tweemaal eerder gedaan, de laatste keer net 50 jaar oud. Dat is inmiddels al weer ruim 6 jaar geleden (yup, ik ben zó oud) en eigenlijk wil ik niet nog eens opnieuw beginnen, mij weer moeten bewijzen, etc. En ik geef toch ook wel veel op. Niet dat ik "serieus gehinderd word door gouden handboeien" - vergulde exemplaren misschien.
> 
> Ik heb jouw post absoluut niet als een terechtwijzing opgevat; de uitdrukking _I stand corrected_ wordt heel wat losser gebruikt, meer zo van _Hè? Weer wat geleerd._ Dat vind ik het leuke van discussie op het forum, we weten allemaal wat en uiteindelijk weten we samen meer ....
> 
> Geen foto want ik draag nog steeds hetzelfde dubbele-kroon horloge


Helemaal mee gelijk. Wat een baan betreft, ik denk dat als je al 20 jaar of langer meedraait dat je je dan wel bewezen hebt dus zou een werkgever je aan moeten nemen op basis van de ruime ervaring, toch? Misschien dat dat in de US of olie-industrie anders ligt maar ik vind het van de zotte dat je iets moet bewijzen wat je je hele carriere al gedaan hebt, immers alleen de werkgever is een andere.

Regelmatig in de roulatie:


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Helemaal mee gelijk. Wat een baan betreft, ik denk dat als je al 20 jaar of langer meedraait dat je je dan wel bewezen hebt dus zou een werkgever je aan moeten nemen op basis van de ruime ervaring, toch? Misschien dat dat in de US of olie-industrie anders ligt maar ik vind het van de zotte dat je iets moet bewijzen wat je je hele carriere al gedaan hebt, immers alleen de werkgever is een andere.
> 
> Regelmatig in de roulatie:
> 
> View attachment 9354474


Prachtig horloge. Duikers met nato zijn wel perfect bij dit vreselijke weer. Draag vandaag iig mijn SKX. Maar begin de laatste tijd de andere Seiko duikers ook erg mooi te vinden.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Prachtig horloge. Duikers met nato zijn wel perfect bij dit vreselijke weer. Draag vandaag iig mijn SKX. Maar begin de laatste tijd de andere Seiko duikers ook erg mooi te vinden.


Seiko Sumo vind ik ook een fraaie, ik begin te wennen aan de Monster maar ben er nog niet bij aanbeland zullen we maar zeggen 

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Alweer veel te lang geleden dat ik hier langs ben geweest. Ik had vandaag deze redelijk zeldzame G-Shock om. Een ouderwetse kwaliteit MRG, dus geheel metaal op een afstandshoudertje na op de achterdeksel, zodat het niet te veel op de huid plakt.


----------



## sv3rr3

Oudere foto, maar zelfde horloge. 
Kwam op suede, nu op een zandkleurige lederen band.


----------



## meaantje

Niet de juiste tools in huis om de band van mn nieuwe horloge te verstellen dus dan maar deze, wat ook geen straf is.


----------



## meaantje

Gister een mini schroevendraaier gehaald dus vandaag deze b-)


----------



## merl

Deze nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## JohnGo

Hier net ook een nieuwe aanwinst binnen, de SRPA21 Padi turtle :-!


----------



## meaantje

Erg mooi horloge hoor. Zie de laatste heel veel voorbijkomen van mensen die er een gekocht hebben of er graag eentje willen. Maar vanwaar deze hype zo? Ik begrijp dat het een limited editie is. Maar is hij ook zo veel specialer dan de standaard turtle?


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Erg mooi horloge hoor. Zie de laatste heel veel voorbijkomen van mensen die er een gekocht hebben of er graag eentje willen. Maar vanwaar deze hype zo? Ik begrijp dat het een limited editie is. Maar is hij ook zo veel specialer dan de standaard turtle?


Zoek de verschillen... of het je waard is kan alleen jij bepalen ;-)


----------



## Proenski

In de avonduren, overdag is het me nog iets te warm voor leren bandjes


----------



## meaantje

Nieuwe bandjes voor mij SKX. Deze bond en een Seiko rubberen band. Moet toegeven dat de rubberen band het comfortabelste is van alle bandjes die ik tot nu toe gehad heb.












Proenski said:


> Zoek de verschillen... of het je waard is kan alleen jij bepalen ;-)


Verschillen zijn er zeker. Maar doe mij dan maar een Samurai b-)


----------



## meaantje




----------



## merl

Vandaag de speedy


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag een groen shirt aan, dus maar een groene wijzerplaat, ooit overgenomen via eBay van een Hawaiiaan!


----------



## miniman_78

Vandaag terug de 6105 homage, deze keer met de Marine Nationale strap van Erika's Originals die ik gisteren ontvangen heb. 
Meestal draag ik nato straps maar sinds ik deze heb aangedaan is de nato voorkeur over.


----------



## JohnGo

meaantje said:


> Erg mooi horloge hoor. Zie de laatste heel veel voorbijkomen van mensen die er een gekocht hebben of er graag eentje willen. Maar vanwaar deze hype zo? Ik begrijp dat het een limited editie is. Maar is hij ook zo veel specialer dan de standaard turtle?









vs















Sunburst wijzerplaten, zeker in het blauw, doen me altijd overstag gaan. En die extra rode accentjes (minutenwijzer, chapter ring) vind ik ook wel leuk, vandaar de keuze. Ze zijn niet echt limited edition dacht ik, maar iets moeilijker aan te komen en beetje duurder dan de reguliere turtles doordat er maar xxx aantal exemplaren per land toegezegd worden over een bepaalde periode.


----------



## merl

Inderdaad geen limited edition. Ondanks  dat een leuk ding. Zeker met dd saffier.
Hier de mijne


----------



## miniman_78




----------



## meaantje

op nieuwe band


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Niet duur, wel hoogst zeldzaam.. Mesh bijpassend laten stralen....


----------



## Proenski

De BFK


----------



## JohnGo

De Mühle TerraSport vandaag...


----------



## MHe225

Dacht "kom, laat ik nog eens chique doen ......"


----------



## sv3rr3




----------



## MHe225

Nog maar 'n Omega:


----------



## Face4




----------



## Shadowjack

Ben er nog niet uit... :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Proenski

Orient King Master


----------



## sv3rr3

Vandaag op de Rikketik beurs geweest. Eerste keer, leuk om eens mee te maken. Erg leuke souvenir meegenomen, mijn eerste vintage chronograph.


----------



## JohnGo

Seiko SRPA21 vandaag...


----------



## meaantje

sv3rr3 said:


> Vandaag op de Rikketik beurs geweest. Eerste keer, leuk om eens mee te maken. Erg leuke souvenir meegenomen, mijn eerste vintage chronograph.


Nice! Ik ben ook voor het eerst geweest en mn ogen uitgekeken. Wilde helemaal niks kopen maar toch een (zelfs twee) souvernier mee...


----------



## sv3rr3

meaantje said:


> Nice! Ik ben ook voor het eerst geweest en mn ogen uitgekeken. Wilde helemaal niks kopen maar toch een (zelfs twee) souvernier mee...


Ha, leuk! Dat is in ieder geval één erg mooie souvenir..  veel plezier ervan


----------



## MHe225

meaantje said:


> Nice! Ik ben ook voor het eerst geweest en mn ogen uitgekeken. Wilde helemaal niks kopen maar toch een (zelfs twee) souvernier mee...


En wat voor een .... een blauwe Pogue |>
Nu nog een goud-gele wijzerplaat scoren en die eventjes omwisselen. 
Ben gepast jaloers, de 6139-6001 staat al heel lang op mijn verlanglijst.


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> En wat voor een .... een blauwe Pogue |>
> Nu nog een goud-gele wijzerplaat scoren en die eventjes omwisselen.
> Ben gepast jaloers, de 6139-6001 staat al heel lang op mijn verlanglijst.


Ben zelf ook nog nooit zo blij geweest met een horloge. Wat juist extra vreemd is omdat ik hem op foto's op internet nooit zo mooi vond. Ik ben er echt zo blij mee dat ik hem niet ga veranderen met een gele plaat. Wel binnenkort voor een servicebeurt! Ik kan dit horloge je zeker aanraden. Naast je speedy een mooi toevoeging voor je space watches!


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## JohnGo

6117-6400 World Time '70


----------



## meaantje

Vandaag weer:


----------



## Proenski

De nieuwe aanwinst; Glycine Airman Base 22 GMT version (triple time zone)


----------



## MHe225

Na jullie 2 weken lang verveeld te hebben met mijnPanda Speedmaster, nu dan mijn sjiekste / meest geklede chrono:


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> Na jullie 2 weken lang verveeld te hebben met mijnPanda Speedmaster, nu dan mijn sjiekste / meest geklede chrono:
> 
> View attachment 9598250


Is dit een vintage? Prachtige klok!


----------



## MHe225

meaantje said:


> Is dit een vintage? Prachtige klok!


Dank je. Ik vrees dat dit horloge niet echt aan de definitie van vintage voldoet. Maar het is ook niet zomaar een horloge. Oordeel zelf:









Ook wel grappig: er waren dus 300 horloges gepland, echter er waren ontoereikend uurwerken en om de een of andere reden kon Minerva deze ook niet meer produceren. De gravure in het achterdeksel (met glas) leest xxx/300, echter er zijn maar 97 horloges geproduceerd.


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> Dank je. Ik vrees dat dit horloge niet echt aan de definitie van vintage voldoet. Maar het is ook niet zomaar een horloge. Oordeel zelf:
> 
> View attachment 9599626
> 
> 
> Ook wel grappig: er waren dus 300 horloges gepland, echter er waren ontoereikend uurwerken en om de een of andere reden kon Minerva deze ook niet meer produceren. De gravure in het achterdeksel (met glas) leest xxx/300, echter er zijn maar 97 horloges geproduceerd.


Leuk verhaal er bij. Ik dacht al zo iets te zijn, wel die echte vintage chrono stijl maar hij leek me dan voor een echte vintage nog wel te perfect. Prachtige klokken heb jij toch :-!


----------



## meaantje

Vandaag weer de Pogue. Zal hem nog missen als hij over een week weg gaat voor service.


----------



## meaantje




----------



## meaantje

Zeker niet mijn mooiste klok maar word wel erg vaak gedragen. Erg fijne beater.


----------



## MHe225

Na de Minerva heb ik een paar dagen mijn Fortis Flieger Professional gedragen en 'n week geleden geswitcht naar mijn Speedmaster voor een bezoek aan Johnson Space Center met Jan Willem, op bezoek uit NL. Zondagavond mijn Portuguese opgepakt:

















Met bezoek in huis niet veel on-line geweest; vandaar de verlate "bulk post"

Ik realiseer mij net dat ik hiermee eigenlijk mijn (min of meer) originele trio gedragen heb: de gekte begon voor mij / ons met Kerst '98 toen ik voor ons beiden een Fortis Flieger kocht (Anneke heeft de 34 mm Flieger Date). Onze verhuizing naar Houston in januari 2000 noopte mij onze Opel Omega te verkopen en ik heb de opbrengst gebruikt voor de aanschaf van m'n Speedmaster Professional. In maart 2003 kocht ik (eindelijk) een Portuguese (chrono) en deze heb ik in juli 2010 ingeruild voor de 5001 Automatic.


----------



## meaantje

Wilde deze eigenlijk verkopen. Maar als ik hem zo weer zie...


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Deze Dikke 'Gouden' Joekel...


----------



## Proenski

Mido Belluna GMT, nu op een hele donkerblauwe Alligator band maar daar moet ik nog een foto van schieten


----------



## Neeko

My TAG, I love this watch! (Please excuse my poor Dutch again).

With my limited income and budget, 
Dit is voor mij een perfecte horloge; Het is stijlvol, chrono, zwarte wijzerplaat, dag en datum, comfortabele armband en is ongeveer 18 seconden snel aangezien ik stel deze 21 dagen geleden, dat is minder dan 1 seconde per dag snel.


----------



## meaantje

De nieuwe aanwinst. Gelukkig gaat er wel meer uit dan in!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Iets anders dan anders, want dat ben ik ook. :-d


----------



## meaantje

Weer de nieuwe aanwinst, dit maal op leer.


----------



## meaantje

In het mooie herst zonnetje weer een nieuwe aanwinst:


----------



## MHe225

Sinds dinsdag; verse foto:


----------



## meaantje

Vandaag lekker simpel:


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Tussen de buien, schijnt soms de zon, dus een zwarte wijzerplaat mag vandaag weer van mij. ;-)


----------



## sv3rr3




----------



## JohnGo

Met deze vlieger het weekend in...

























Groeten,

John


----------



## JohnGo

En? Hoe bevalt deze? De no date was een tijd geleden uitverkocht toen ik wou bestellen, nu terug verkrijgbaar zie ik.
Maar intussen met de Mühle in bezit ga ik 'm waarschijnlijk niet meer kopen, mooi horloge de Hawkinge



MHe225 said:


> Sinds dinsdag; verse foto:
> 
> View attachment 9781666


----------



## MHe225

JohnGo said:


> En? Hoe bevalt deze? De no-date was een tijd geleden uitverkocht toen ik wou bestellen, nu terug verkrijgbaar zie ik.
> Maar intussen met de Mühle in bezit ga ik 'm waarschijnlijk niet meer kopen, mooi horloge de Hawkinge


Heel erg goed, eigenlijk. De Hawkinge zou best iemands enige horloge kunnen zijn ......

Het horloge is "wat kleiner" en dat past ons erg goed. Voor de rest, erg ongecompliceerd, no-nonsense. Op tijd zetten, omgespen en gaan. 
Nogal wat mensen noemen dit de betaalbare versie van de Quad10, maar er is toch een wezenlijk verschil: de Quad10 (links) is vrij lang en draagt daardoor minder gemakkelijk en mooi op een wat kleinere pols.


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## fliegerchrono

Martin_B said:


>


Seagull 1963 variatie?


----------



## Martin_B

fliegerchrono said:


> Seagull 1963 variatie?


Jep,alleen een custom dial en caseback, ook door Ed en Thomas geproduceerd. Een van de drie varianten die ik heb.

Vandaag een van een ander forum ;-)


----------



## meaantje

Saai he iedere dag een Seiko ;-)


----------



## JCRood

Iedere dag is Seiko dag! =)


----------



## mooieklokjes

Zo'n Sumo draagt toch wel heerlijk!


----------



## JohnGo

Onder het motto 'Less is more' m'n kleine duiker, SKX013. Loopt verbazend accuraat, ruim binnen COSC-specificaties. Godspeed Robokies, alle Seiko's die van deze man komen lopen ongelooflijk accuraat :-!
Heerlijk horloge, kan deze echt wel smaken nu het kouder is en ik weer volop lange hemdsmouwen draag. Grotere duikers en lange mouwen durven nog al eens geen goeie combinatie zijn...


----------



## mooieklokjes

Deze dikke vintage duikert.


----------



## MHe225

Voor mij ook een DD - dikke duiker, zei het niet zo vintage (slechts dik 6 jaar oud). 
Draag deze al de hele week en de foto is ongeveer 20 minuten oud (had het horloge eigenlijk een beetje schoon moeten maken).


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## JohnGo

Tweede dag met de '76 7009 om de pols. Na de broodnodige eerste service vorig jaar loopt deze heel mooi op een +8sec/24u.









Vier jaar terug zag deze er zo uit na tussen '77 en '87 elke dag gedragen te zijn door mijn vader tijdens het werk in een stoffige fabrieksomgeving. Dan van '87 tot circa '96 rond mijn pols, tot de originele band het definitief begaf. En tenslotte heeft deze een tiental jaar op de bodem van een nooit uitgepakte verhuisdoos gelegen vooraleer de nodige liefde te krijgen in de vorm van een nieuwe band en glaasje.









Maar na een tijdje begon deze toch minder goed en accuraat te lopen en drong een broodnodige service zich op.









En nu opnieuw genieten van een tweede leven ;-)


----------



## JCRood

En om maar vol te houden dat er helemaal niets saai is aan iedere dag een Seiko....


----------



## Proenski

De Hamilton maar weer eens van stal gehaald


----------



## JohnGo

Srp

Srp453 Baby Tuna, één van de blijvertjes, al drie jaar van tijd tot tijd genieten van deze :-!


----------



## merl

Voor mij vandaag de discus


----------



## merl




----------



## Proenski

Ik doe mee


----------



## Proenski

Elke dag weer

View attachment 9965242


----------



## MHe225

Beetje overdreven, Proenski, om het horloge 2x in 2 posts te laten zien :-d 
Ik voel mij al bezwaard om weer de DD uit post 4286 te laten zien (weliswaar een andere foto, maar toch). Ik zei het al eerder, mijn roulatie schema is anders dan voor de meesten; ondanks dat ik een ruime collectie heb, draag ik de horloge doorgaans minimaal een week. Soms langer, nu al 2 weken met de Doxa.

PS - Proenski: alle gekheid op een stokje, ik heb vaker "issues" met de forum software gezien en dan verschijnen posts zomaar ineens in tweevoud (correcte spelling in dit geval tweefout)


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Beetje overdreven, Proenski, om het horloge 2x in 2 posts te laten zien :-d
> Ik voel mij al bezwaard om weer de DD uit post 4286 te laten zien (weliswaar een andere foto, maar toch). Ik zei het al eerder, mijn roulatie schema is anders dan voor de meesten; ondanks dat ik een ruime collectie heb, draag ik de horloge doorgaans minimaal een week. Soms langer, nu al 2 weken met de Doxa.
> 
> PS - Proenski: alle gekheid op een stokje, ik heb vaker "issues" met de forum software gezien en dan verschijnen posts zomaar ineens in tweevoud (correcte spelling in dit geval tweefout)


Geen idee waar het fout gaat, maar ik heb 'm vandaag weer om dus het moet me worden vergeven ;-)

Over rouleren gesproken; ik heb er meestal zo'n 4 in de roulatie maar ik ben ook zo'n mafkees die als ie thuiskomt even van horloge wisselt :-d


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> Geen idee waar het fout gaat, maar ik heb 'm vandaag weer om dus het moet me worden vergeven ;-)
> 
> Over rouleren gesproken; ik heb er meestal zo'n 4 in de roulatie maar ik ben ook zo'n mafkees die als ie thuiskomt even van horloge wisselt :-d


Ha ha, het zij je helemaal vergeven. Eigenlijk moet je nu die tweede post even editen met een tekst in de trant van "vandaag weer" :-d

De Doxa ligt weer in de horloge doos en ik heb weer eens een gekleed horloge opgezocht. Echt iets voor de zondag; weet nog niet of ik mijn gebruikelijke _modus operandi_ volg, of voor morgen / komende week, weer wat anders pak.

De Beijing Beihai is een jubileum editie ter gelegenheid van het 50 jarig bestaan van de Beijing Watch Factory (BWAF) in 2008. Zeer toepasselijk werden ook 2008 van deze horloges gemaakt en het laatste is op 3 maart van dit jaar verkocht. Ander weetje: letterlijke vertaling van Beihai is North Sea / Noordzee. De naam van het horloge refereert echter niet aan de zilte plas voor onze kust, maar Beihai Park, de Keizerlijke tuin die meer dan 1000 jaar geleden aangelegd is / werd.

Genoeg gepraat; tijd voor een foto:


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Ha ha, het zij je helemaal vergeven. Eigenlijk moet je nu die tweede post even editen met een tekst in de trant van "vandaag weer" :-d


Op speciaal verzoek dan ;-)


----------



## JCRood

Precies, *vandaag weer* een Seiko


----------



## MHe225

En voor mij *vandaag weer* de BWAF Noordzee:









Als Martin nu ook z'n Beihai omdoet en foto plaats - hij heeft echt een geweldige foto gemaakt (najaar 2014)


----------



## merl

Vandaag en gisteren deze op een nieuwe band.


----------



## MHe225

:rodekaart Na-aper :-d :-d

Alle gekheid op een stokje, ik ben verbaasd hoe goed deze bandjes bij de Speedmaster passen. Sinds ik dit bandje heb is de mijne niet meer terug op de Omega mesh geweest (en voor de volledigheid, ik heb mijn Speedmaster nog nooit op de originele metalen band gedragen).


----------



## meaantje

(weer) een nieuwe Seiko. Zal dit dan de laatste zijn?


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> :rodekaart Na-aper :-d :-d
> 
> Alle gekheid op een stokje, ik ben verbaasd hoe goed deze bandjes bij de Speedmaster passen. Sinds ik dit bandje heb is de mijne niet meer terug op de Omega mesh geweest (en voor de volledigheid, ik heb mijn Speedmaster nog nooit op de originele metalen band gedragen).
> 
> View attachment 9991618


Gelukkig niet helemaal hetzelfde.









Meestal draag ik de Speedy op de originele stalen band. Een erg fijne band vind ik.


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> Gelukkig niet helemaal hetzelfde.
> 
> Meestal draag ik de Speedy op de originele stalen band. Een erg fijne band vind ik.


Dat moest er nog bij komen ;-) Mijn bandje is handgemaakt in Indonesia door iemand van het IWL forum. Had ik gewonnen in een "contest" en kostte mij helemaal niets, zelfs geen porto.

Helemaal eens dat de originele stalen band van de Speedmasters erg prettig draagt. Mijn andere Speedmaster is nog nooit van die band afgeweest. 
Niet geheel toevallig draag ik dat horloge vandaag, dus zo is het verhaaltje weer helemaal rond:








(foto is vers van vanochtend, 22 november 2016)


----------



## meaantje

Gister nieuwe klok, vandaag nieuwe klok. Wat moet je dan? Tja dan maar allebei om de pols, een links, ander rechts.


----------



## JohnGo

Weer eens met de SBBN017 rond de pols ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Op het moment ben ik in de VS, waar ik met de Amerikaanse familie Thanksgiving vier vandaag!

Ik draag deze Amerikaanse duiker (built in Hong Kong)


----------



## merl

De Alpina


----------



## Proenski

merl said:


> De Alpina


Niet verkeerd bedoeld maar als ik dit model zie dan moet ik denken aan een mix van Seiko en Mido 

Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mivedb

Ik draag graag deze sicura chrono computer, vintage 70s


----------



## MHe225

Heb vandaag de Panda Speedmaster omgewisseld voor de Railmaster; oude(re) foto met beide horloges:


----------



## meaantje

De andere nieuwe aanwinst:


----------



## Proenski

Mivedb said:


> Ik draag graag deze sicura chrono computer, vintage 70s


Heel apart, hij lijkt ook heel erg dun of is dat gezichtsbedrog?


----------



## Mivedb

Nee zeker niet dun


----------



## meaantje

Vintage Seiko chrono is toch wel het leukste wat er is :-!


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Vintage Seiko chrono is toch wel het leukste wat er is :-!


Ik kan nog wel meer leuke dingen verzinnen maar vooruit ;-)


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Ik kan nog wel meer leuke dingen verzinnen maar vooruit ;-)
> 
> View attachment 10078738


Zijn zeker ook veel leuke andere klokjes maar uit mijn eigen collectie toch wel de leukste.

Ik heb er ook zo een gehad alleen die weer verkocht omdat hij niet goed liep. Toch wel een beetje spijt van want het zijn mooie klokken!


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

Eindelijk een 55!! Bijpassende Tudor snowflakes zijn onderweg

Grrr, gaat iets mis met die foto


----------



## MHe225

meaantje said:


> Vintage Seiko chrono is toch wel het leukste


En dan vooral deze ..... ik ben er toch wel een beetje flauw van dat ik de boot met de Pogue's gemist lijk te hebben. Vraagprijzen zijn gewoon achterlijk en mijn enige hoop is er gewoon ooit tegenaan te lopen. En dan bij voorkeur een exemplaar met gouden / gele wijzerplaat. De meeste die je momenteel ziet zijn "redials" en het geld niet waard.

Ik draag nog steeds de Railmaster - oud fotootje met oude hond (Paulien had bijna 3 weken geleden haar 15e verjaardag)


----------



## Proenski

Foto op een hele donkerblauwe band hebben jullie nog tegoed


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> En dan vooral deze ..... ik ben er toch wel een beetje flauw van dat ik de boot met de Pogue's gemist lijk te hebben. Vraagprijzen zijn gewoon achterlijk en mijn enige hoop is er gewoon ooit tegenaan te lopen. En dan bij voorkeur een exemplaar met gouden / gele wijzerplaat. De meeste die je momenteel ziet zijn "redials" en het geld niet waard.
> 
> Ik draag nog steeds de Railmaster - oud fotootje met oude hond (Paulien had bijna 3 weken geleden haar 15e verjaardag)
> 
> View attachment 10093154


Ik ben er zelf ook zo maar tegenaan gelopen, zag hem op de Rikketik liggen. Lag in een vitrine tussen de Omega's en Zeniths en volgens mij had de verkoper niet heel veel verstand van Seiko's ;-) Had hier voor eigenlijk nog helemaal geen intresse in deze modellen maar ik vond hem in het echt erg mooi. Vooral gele gaan soms voor gekke prijzen weg inderdaad. Soms zie ik nog wel een mooie 6139 voorbij komen vooral op de forums.


----------



## meaantje

Bezig met afregelen dus nu om de pols. Hoop om hem van enkele minuten per dag te traag naar ongeveer 30 seconden per dag te krijgen.


----------



## Proenski

Nu eindelijk de foto met de donkerblauwe band


----------



## MHe225

Ik swap niet vaak gedurende de week, maar gisteren wel. Eigenlijk omdat ik zondagavond geen inspiratie had een horloge uit te zoeken, dus gewoon 2 dagen met mijn "dresser' naar de zaak:









Dit horloge is prototype #5 (van 5) en eerlijk gezegd vind ik dit horloge net wat mooier dan het productie model (225/500 in mijn geval).
Zoek de verschillen:


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze nieuwe aanwinst.


----------



## meaantje

Ik draag ook de nieuwe aanwinst. Weet nog niet helemaal wat ik er van moet denken. De connectie is er nog niet 100%.


----------



## MHe225

Gefeliciteerd, heren.



merl said:


> Vandaag deze nieuwe aanwinst.


Ik vind dit hele mooie klokjes - gevoelsmatig méér dan gewoon Seiko en minder dan Grand Seiko.



meaantje said:


> Ik draag ook de nieuwe aanwinst. Weet nog niet helemaal wat ik er van moet denken. De connectie is er nog niet 100%.


Denk dat ik begrijp wat je bedoelt - ik ben er nog niet helemaal uit wat ik van de band-aanzet vind. Probeer hem eens met een leren bandje .....

Na een paar dagen met de WuYi weer terug naar de Pythagore - gaan vanavond een beetje sjiek uit en ja, als je dan geen gekleed horloge draagt, wanneer dan wel?


----------



## Roger Beep

Hard gewerkt vandaag, nu lekker klaar en opgefrist. Dus tijd voor iets speciaals: Mijn Glycine Combat uit maart 1967. Toevallig ook mijn geboortemaand/jaar!


----------



## Proenski

Fraai die Glycine! Ik heb altijd een zwak voor dat merk gehad en hoop op een zeker moment de Airman 1953 (LE) binnen te harken :-!


----------



## Roger Beep

Oooh ja, een mooie originele Airman zou mij ook wel kunnen bekoren. Ik heb alleen te weinig kennis om de goede van de slechte te kunnen onderscheiden en dat maakt me huiverig.
Maar absoluut een mooie klok.


----------



## MHe225

En vanmiddag een paar uur vrijwilligerswerk, handen uit de mouwen, dus een "non assuming" horloge voor mij. 'n Oudgediende ook en het horloge met de meeste draaguren - was een paar jaar lang mijn enige horloge, dus dan kan dat al gauw. En omdat eega-lief het broertje / zusje van dit horloge draagt, een foto van beide:








(Anneke's horloge loopt 11 uur, 59 minuten en 50 seconden achter; is inmiddels gecorrigeerd)


----------



## Proenski

Roger Beep said:


> Oooh ja, een mooie originele Airman zou mij ook wel kunne bekoren. Ik heb alleen te weinig kennis om de goede van de slechte te kunnen onderscheiden en dat maakt me huiverig.
> Maar absoluut een mooie klok.


Oh, niet de orginele hoor maar de her-uitgave. Wel een iets grotere kast maar met voldoende elementen om het karakter van destijds te behouden. Mocht je je wel aan de kleinere maat willen houden zonder echt vintage te gaan dan is er natuurlijk ook de Airman No. 1. 36mm in diameter en acrylaat glas. Staat ook op mijn lijstje :-d


----------



## JohnGo

De SNJ023 ana-digi van december '06


----------



## meaantje

Een nieuwe aanwinst en een keer geen Seiko.


----------



## Proenski

Ooit komt er nog een keer een digitaal horloge in de collectie. De laatste Casio die ik had was in de jaren 80 van de vorige eeuw :-d


----------



## Roger Beep

Vandaag deze ingetogen schoonheid maar weer eens. Ze heeft een tijdje te koop gestaan op een NL forum, maar de reacties waren tenenkrommend en eigenlijk vind ik haar zelf veel te mooi.
Ik hou haar lekker zelf!


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Ooit komt er nog een keer een digitaal horloge in de collectie. De laatste Casio die ik had was in de jaren 80 van de vorige eeuw :-d


Vind ze echt heel leuk vooral de originele. Kost verder ook niet zo veel maar wel veel plezier er van. Heb ook nog een vintage Seiko LCD gekocht zelfs en die vandaag om de pols. Helaas is de LCD module niet goed meer maar dat mag de pret niet drukken. Die moet ik gewoon een keer vervangen.


----------



## MHe225

Ha. ik heb nagenoeg hetzelfde horloge met hetzelfde probleem. Nieuw gekocht in '77 en rond '91 was de spreekwoordelijke koek op. 
Zou eigenlijk voor de grap een nieuw batterijtje moeten kopen en zien wat er gebeurt:


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> Ha. ik heb nagenoeg hetzelfde horloge met hetzelfde probleem. Nieuw gekocht in '77 en rond '91 was de spreekwoordelijke koek op.
> Zou eigenlijk voor de grap een nieuw batterijtje moeten kopen en zien wat er gebeurt:
> 
> View attachment 10212954


Leuk! Moet je zeker doen. Heb er erg veel plezier van die LCD's te dragen. Die klokjes zijn bijna twee keer zo oud als ik maar bij jou zullen ze wel herinneringen terug brengen aan vroeger.


----------



## merl

De laatste NA van dit jaar :-!


----------



## merl

Dubbele post


----------



## merl

...


----------



## Proenski

merl said:


> De laatste NA van dit jaar :-!


Fraai! b-) Wel een joekel zo te zien


----------



## merl

Proenski said:


> Fraai! b-) Wel een joekel zo te zien


Dank je! Het is inderdaad geen kleintje maar valt nog lug2lug ruim binnen mijn pols.


----------



## Proenski

merl said:


> Dank je! Het is inderdaad geen kleintje maar valt nog lug2lug ruim binnen mijn pols.


Wat zijn de specs?


----------



## merl

Proenski said:


> Wat zijn de specs?


44x50x13mm


----------



## JohnGo

Had jij ook al niet die zwarte hokusai??? Of was dat geen gmt?



merl said:


> De laatste NA van dit jaar :-!


----------



## merl

JohnGo said:


> Had jij ook al niet die zwarte hokusai??? Of was dat geen gmt?


Haha, ja....had ik maar die is al lang weg. Dat wat overigens geen gmt.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag komt er een fitbit binnen om wat mee te spelen. Om te testen hoe het gaat met een stroombron om de pols (misschien was het verstandiger om dat te testen voor de bestelling, maar ala), maar eens een oude quartz van een vers batterijtje voorzien en om gedaan. Ik moet toegeven, ik merk het wel, na 4 jaar weer een stroombron om de pols, maar het is lang zo irritant niet als het in 2012 was. Hopelijk kan ik de quartzen binnenkort ook weer gewoon om.










Hij doet het nog prima, m'n eerste zelf gekochte horloge ooit. (1985) Verrassend, 31 jaar oud (kijkshop, toen 25 gulden) batterijtje van 30 cent erin en gaan. Ik moet wel de knop links onder eens schoonmaken, die gaat erg lastig,verder prima ding nog.

Sent from my SM-T810 running cm-14.1


----------



## T_I

En de fitbit is binnen. Leuk speelgoed, niet 100% mijn kleur, maar die was a: niet op voorraad en b: 2x zo duur.










Doet en niet te irritant... was er niet een smartwatch met een normaal uurwerk en een 'smart' display in het glas?

Sent from my SM-T810 running cm-14.1


----------



## Proenski

T_I said:


> Vandaag komt er een fitbit binnen om wat mee te spelen. Om te testen hoe het gaat met een stroombron om de pols (misschien was het verstandiger om dat te testen voor de bestelling, maar ala), maar eens een oude quartz van een vers batterijtje voorzien en om gedaan. Ik moet toegeven, ik merk het wel, na 4 jaar weer een stroombron om de pols, maar het is lang zo irritant niet als het in 2012 was. Hopelijk kan ik de quartzen binnenkort ook weer gewoon om.


Die heb ik even gemist; krijg jij last van Quartz horloges?


----------



## merl




----------



## JohnGo

Seiko SNJ023 '06


----------



## MHe225

M'n laatste aanwinst; voor iets meer informatie en een "frontal shot" verwijs ik naar de laatste-aanwinst draad


----------



## Proenski

Af en toe toch handig om een quartz om de pols te doen


----------



## Proenski

Vandaag even wat klussen doen met deze om de pols. Een Youtuber zei ooit "owning a Kinetec is like owning a dog, you need to keep walking it.."


----------



## merl

Fijne kerstdagen allemaal!


----------



## Proenski

Leek me wel gepast, fijne dagen!


----------



## MHe225

Nog gepaster (doelend op de achtergrond):









Merry Christmas to all !!!


----------



## Proenski

Tijdens de kerstbrunch


----------



## Roger Beep

Glycine Combat uit 1967


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## T_I

Proenski said:


> Die heb ik even gemist; krijg jij last van Quartz horloges?


Helaas, ja, al is het geloof ik ondertussen kreeg. (Scheelt best wel, kan ik m'n quartzen ook weer afstoffen)


----------



## Proenski

T_I said:


> Helaas, ja, al is het geloof ik ondertussen kreeg. (Scheelt best wel, kan ik m'n quartzen ook weer afstoffen)


kreeg?

Moet toegeven dat ik hier zeer skeptisch in ben, je zou dan ook ongelooflijk veel last moeten hebben (gehad) van andere, veel sterkere stroombronnen in je leefomgeving. Evengoed zou ik niemand zijn Quartz horloges willen misgunnen dus ik wens je veel draagplezier :-!


----------



## meaantje

Fijne wensen voor 2017 alvast!


----------



## Proenski

De King Master. Nog een paar uurtjes... Fijne jaarwisseling allemaal!


----------



## Ursus




----------



## Proenski

De nieuwe aanwinst, nu even snel op een canvas bandje gezet om te kunnen dragen. De stalen band moet ik nog inkorten en ik ga nog op zoek naar een passende leren band. Maar waarom toch die vermaledijde 21mm bandaanzet. Orient heeft er ook zo'n handje van :think:


----------



## meaantje

Erg stil hier :-d Vandaag de King Seiko


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Erg stil hier :-d Vandaag de King Seiko


Man, ik post als een gek ;-)

Is die wijzerplaat blauw?


----------



## Ursus

Vandaag de foute papa outfit. Ging snel even de kleinsten afzetten voor hun wedstrijd maar dan bleek dat ik daar in de cafetaria nog wat moest wachten. Geen probleem was het niet dat ik in de winter op birkies sta mét kousen om van te wenen


----------



## Proenski

Met zo'n horloge om je pols kom je overal mee weg :-!


----------



## Ursus

Haha, thanks ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

De King Master is weer in roulatie


----------



## MHe225

meaantje said:


> Erg stil hier :-d


Ik heb hier wel een paar keer gekeken, maar kon het niet opbrengen om te posten. Degenen die ook in het Grote Cafe komen hebben kunnen volgen wat ons zeer bezighield. 
Klik de hyperlinks en zie hoe het allemaal begon, een uitgebreide(re) update en de afloop.

Ik droeg toen -en nu nog steeds- de IWC VC Ingenieur Laureus Edition


----------



## meaantje

Sterkte met de hond!

Ik draag ook eigenlijk vaak hetzelfde, het meeste is hier al wel eens langs gekomen. Maar vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst.


----------



## meaantje

Weer wat nieuws. Vandaag naar de Rikketik geweest en deze gekocht, ziet er na een goede schoonmaaktbeurt al een stuk beter uit. Erg bijzondere sunburst groene plaat. De witte accenten maken het horloge helemaal af. Dat zie je niet vaak, vaak zijn wijzers en markers gepolijst met zwarte accenten maar in dit geval dus wit.


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

De Seiko 5(5) met zijn zojuist geplaatste Saffier. (kroonstift was een hel)


----------



## Proenski

De Strela


----------



## Proenski

Eindelijk de stalen band ingekort. Ik was een beetje bang dat de band niet goed zou vallen omdat de schakels vrij lang zijn maar omdat er ook wat kortere schakels waren viel het reuze mee en zit ie lekker nu. Niet te strak, niet te los.


----------



## MHe225

Zondag, dus een gekleed klokje opgepakt; blijft een van mijn favorieten


----------



## Proenski

Hij blijft mooi die Minerva, doet me sterk denken aan een van mijn weinige vintage stukken


----------



## MHe225

En voor deze werkweek:









Ben benieuwd of ik de citroenboom (lemon tree) in de toekomst nog als achtergrond kan gebruiken. Daar is 2 weken geleden de vorst overheen gegaan en ondanks dat wij de boom ingepakt hadden, heeft deze toch een flinke knauw gekregen. Is nu bijna alle bladeren kwijt en we hebben zo'n 60 citroenen kunnen weggooien.


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> En voor deze werkweek:
> 
> View attachment 10620938
> 
> 
> Ben benieuwd of ik de citroenboom (lemon tree) in de toekomst nog als achtergrond kan gebruiken. Daar is 2 weken geleden de vorst overheen gegaan en ondanks dat wij de boom ingepakt hadden, heeft deze toch een flinke knauw gekregen. Is nu bijna alle bladeren kwijt en we hebben zo'n 60 citroenen kunnen weggooien.


Wat zuur zeg.

Badum tsss

Sorry ik kon het niet laten. :rodekaart


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Wat zuur zeg.
> 
> Badum tsss
> 
> Sorry ik kon het niet laten. :rodekaart


Badum??


----------



## Shadowjack

Proenski said:


> Badum??


Badum Tsss. 2 slagen op een drum en dan de afslag op een bekken, als na een grap van een komiek op het podium :-d


----------



## Proenski

De Sturmanskie


----------



## meaantje

Grauw en grijs buiten dus dan maar om de pols een "tropical dial"


----------



## MHe225

Voor vandaag de Speedmaster weer weggelegd en de Pythagore weer opgepakt. Ik heb beiden al laten zien, ze staan zelfs op dezelfde pagina, maar niet in één foto, dus .....









Nu nog bedenken welk horloge ik voor de komende werkweek pak (luxe probleem).


----------



## Proenski

Beetje bandjes wisselen met de nieuwste aanwinst


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> .... Nu nog bedenken welk horloge ik voor de komende werkweek pak (luxe probleem).


Dat duurde langer dan gedacht en bij gevolg heb ik nog 2 dagen met de Minerva gelopen en vervolgens mijn Railmaster opgepakt:


----------



## Proenski

Sturmanskie Traveller


----------



## T_I

Proenski said:


> Sturmanskie Traveller
> 
> View attachment 10763034


Nice...

Sent from my SM-T813 running L1ghtning


----------



## Marijn1992

Hamilton khaki field 42mm automatic


----------



## meaantje




----------



## MHe225

^^^
Fijn hoor, u wordt bedankt. Dat helpt niet echt als ik poog de Pogue te vergeten ;-)
We spraken hier al eerder over, maar ik heb nog steeds geen geschikt exemplaar gevonden (lees juiste conditie / prijs verhouding).

Zoals ik elders al schreef, ik begon mijn dag digitaal:









Wij hebben hier met een heel ander weerbeeld van doen dan in NL; het weer is van slag en er worden nogal wat (hoge) dag-temperatuur records gebroken; zaterdag met 2C. Bij de start van de Katy Half om 6:45 was het al 22C en dat is niet bevorderlijk voor supersnelle tijden. 't Was zwoegen om onder 1:40 te blijven maar dat is nipt gelukt (1:39:51). Het helpt niet dat ik herstellende ben van zweepslag.

Rond lunchtijd weer terug naar de Railmaster. Die draag ik nu alweer 2 weken, dus misschien pak ik vandaag wat anders op.


----------



## Proenski

Ooit wil ik nog een leuke "vintage" digitaal horloge aan mijn collectie toevoegen maar het is niet iets waar ik "haast" mee heb.

Is dat een 39mm Railmaster?


----------



## Roger Beep




----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> Is dat een 39mm Railmaster?


Goed gezien ..... één van de laatste 3 uit de magazijnen van Omega - ik wilde graag de 36mm versie, maar die was al helemaal niet meer te vinden. Met behulp van Dimer (@ ACE juweliers - overigens werkt hij daar niet meer) deze kunnen bemachtigen - bijna op de dag af 6 jaar geleden. Een buitengewoon plezierig horloge.

Inderdaad vandaag ook gewisseld:


----------



## meaantje

Mijn eerste Zwitser en eerste Omega :-! Een projectklokje want er zijn zoals te zien is nog wel wat dingen mis.


----------



## Proenski

Veruit mijn grootste horloge maar hij valt nog net om de pols. En wat een beauty


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Al veel te lang dit forum niet meer bezocht. Vandaag draag ik de zeldzame gele NY0040...


----------



## JohnGo

Mijn SKX013, die ik in de verkoop had, voorzien van een Ko-bandje. Nu klopt het plaatje helemaal. De band doet het horloge ook wat 'groter' ogen dan de bescheiden 38mm. 
Lekker genieten van deze duiker op leer |>


----------



## Proenski

SKX, het is en blijft een klassieker..


----------



## MHe225

Afgelopen zondag een van mijn meer geklede horloges opgepakt en dat ook nog op maandag naar de zaak gedragen:









Daarna toch maar gewisseld naar een ietwat robuuster ogend horloge - draag dit nog steeds:









Misschien dat ik morgen (zondag) weer wat anders oppak.


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Daarna toch maar gewisseld naar een ietwat robuuster ogend horloge - draag dit nog steeds:
> 
> View attachment 10992722
> 
> 
> Misschien dat ik morgen (zondag) weer wat anders oppak.


Doorgaans ben ik niet zo'n fan van grote of overdreven merknamen/ logo's op een product (niet alleen horloges) maar deze Schauer is fraai in balans. Ik vind het 1 wijzer model ook wel wat hebben trouwens.


----------



## merl

Vandaag een nieuwe NA. Mijn tweede Omega.


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> Doorgaans ben ik niet zo'n fan van grote of overdreven merknamen/ logo's op een product (niet alleen horloges) maar deze Schauer is fraai in balans. Ik vind het 1 wijzer model ook wel wat hebben trouwens.


Helemaal mee eens - het had van mij wat minder gemogen, maar, zoals je al schrijft, omdat het allemaal zo mooi in balans is, stoort het niet (echt). De Einzeiger is inderdaad ook mooi, alleen kan ik op dat type horloge niet in één oogopslag zien hoe laat het is. En dat vind ik juist het voordeel van analoge horloges - het is meer "patroonherkenning".

Voor de zondag weer gewisseld en ik denk dat ik m'n Tourby lekker de hele week omhoud


----------



## Martin_B

merl said:


> Vandaag een nieuwe NA. Mijn tweede Omega.


Mooi!:-!


----------



## Proenski

Op een nieuwe band (ook van zadelleer)


----------



## Evar

Mijn laatste aanwinst en huidige favoriet


----------



## Proenski

Fraaie IWC! Hij ziet er wel fors uit, of is dat vertekening?


----------



## Evar

Proenski said:


> Fraaie IWC! Hij ziet er wel fors uit, of is dat vertekening?


vooral vertekening; foto was van dichtbij met een iPhone gemaakt. Horloge is niet super klein (40.9mm) maar niet zo groot als het op de foto lijkt ?


----------



## Techniec

*A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Chronograph*

Mijn huidige 'pronkstuk':

















Groeten,

Pieter


----------



## JohnGo

SNJ023 uit 2006



















Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

De Stratoforte


----------



## MHe225

*Re: A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Chronograph*



Evar said:


> Mijn laatste aanwinst en huidige favoriet


Gefeliciteerd, Ever, dat is een hele mooie aanwinst en ik kan precies begrijpen waarom dat jouw huidige favoriet is. Ikzelf heb 7 jaar lang eenzelfde IWC gehad en in de zomer van 2010 ingeruild op de grotere broer, de 7-day Automaat. De Chrono liep beter, minder dan 10 seconden afwijking in 3 maanden (langste dat ik het horloge non-stop gedragen heb) en draagt ook net wat fijner - vooral de dikte van de automaat is erg merkbaar. Dat allemaal gezegd hebbend, evenwel geen spijt dat ik de Chrono op de Automaat ingeruild heb.



Techniec said:


> Mijn huidige 'pronkstuk'


Wow, Pieter, dat is met recht een pronkstuk. Mooi, hoor. Ik heb wel vaker met een scheef oog naar Lange gekeken en deze staat hoog op mijn lijstje. Helemaal bovenaan de "gewone" Auf/Ab. Keek net even naar je signatuur - zijn de IWC's it je collectie vandaan?
Daar ligt mijn probleem: over de jaren zijn slechts 2 horloges uit mijn collectie verdwenen: bovengenoemde IWC die ik ingeruild heb (beide horloges zaten niet in het budget) en 1 van mijn 2 Speedmaster Mitsukoshi conversies zit om de pols van een goede vriend - mocht hij het horloge ooit van de hand (willen) doen, dan komt het terug.

Ben ik eventjes een week uit den lande, komen een paar juweeltjes langs. Door de malaise in de olie industrie heb ik ruim 2 jaar niet zakelijk gereisd, maar afgelopen week was ik voor werk in Calgary. Wel een temperatuur-schok: ik stapte in bij +26C en uit bij -13C. Tijdens mijn verblijf in Calgary koelde het verder af naar -23C. Voor deze trip heb ik mijn oudste horloge ('98) en vaste reis kompaan opgepakt. De Fortis is met mij op 5 continenten en in ongeveer 30 landen, geweest. Da's 'n extra reden waarom dit horloge nooit weg gaat: te veel herinneringen.


----------



## meaantje

*Re: A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Chronograph*



MHe225 said:


> Daar ligt mijn probleem: over de jaren zijn slechts 2 horloges uit mijn collectie verdwenen: bovengenoemde IWC die ik ingeruild heb (beide horloges zaten niet in het budget) en 1 van mijn 2 Speedmaster Mitsukoshi conversies zit om de pols van een goede vriend - mocht hij het horloge ooit van de hand (willen) doen, dan komt het terug.


Zo zie je maar dat iedereen heel anders in deze hobby staat. Ik heb in het half jaar dat ik nu klokjes verzamel er al meer dan 30 weer verkocht :think: Er zitten nu twee horloges in mijn collectie die wel echte blijvertjes zijn. Een daar van is deze, plaatje van gisteren:


----------



## meaantje

Vandaag op #speedytuesday natuurlijk de speedmaster


----------



## Proenski

*Re: A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Chronograph*



meaantje said:


> Zo zie je maar dat iedereen heel anders in deze hobby staat. Ik heb in het half jaar dat ik nu klokjes verzamel er al meer dan 30 weer verkocht :think: Er zitten nu twee horloges in mijn collectie die wel echte blijvertjes zijn. Een daar van is deze, plaatje van gisteren:


Ik denk dat veel beginnende verzamelers dat hebben; veel "flippen" in het begin en dingen uitproberen om daarna langzaam je collectie te fine-tunen.

Vandaag om de pols;









Een duiker op leer? Moet kunnen ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Voor mij al een paar dagen 'n vintage Omega (enige, overigens). Veel lachen voor weinig geld:


----------



## meaantje

*Re: A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Chronograph*



Proenski said:


> Ik denk dat veel beginnende verzamelers dat hebben; veel "flippen" in het begin en dingen uitproberen om daarna langzaam je collectie te fine-tunen.
> 
> Vandaag om de pols;
> 
> View attachment 11189602
> 
> 
> Een duiker op leer? Moet kunnen ;-)


Het is inderdaad leuk om veel verschillende dingen te proberen. Word je een hoop wijzer van wat je nou wel en niet aanspreekt qua horloges. In het echt is het toch anders dan op het plaatje en kan je hem ook om je pols voelen. Heb de SRP777 trouwens ook een weekje in mijn bezit gehad  Wel een erg mooi klokje maar niet voor mij omdat ik geen groot duiker fan ben.

Vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst om de pols gehad. Heel erg wennen een zwarte plaat om de pols te hebben, dat is al een maand of 4 geleden dat ik dat voor het laatst had.


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Voor mij al een paar dagen 'n vintage Omega (enige, overigens). Veel lachen voor weinig geld:


En een fraaie! Ook uit een tijd dat kwaliteits horloges nog gewoon betaalbaar waren want, laten we wel zijn, de constante prijsstijgingen van sommige merken slaan echt helemaal nergens meer op (IMHO..)


----------



## Proenski

*Re: A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Chronograph*



meaantje said:


> Het is inderdaad leuk om veel verschillende dingen te proberen. Word je een hoop wijzer van wat je nou wel en niet aanspreekt qua horloges. In het echt is het toch anders dan op het plaatje en kan je hem ook om je pols voelen. Heb de SRP777 trouwens ook een weekje in mijn bezit gehad  Wel een erg mooi klokje maar niet voor mij omdat ik geen groot duiker fan ben.


Grappig, ik eerst ook niet maar nu zou ik niet meer zonder een paar duikers in de collectie willen ;-)

Praktisch, robust en natuurlijk waterbestendig maar goed ik wilde eerst ook niet van stalen banden weten en nu heb ik voor veel horloges naast nato en leer ook een stalen optie


----------



## meaantje

*Re: A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Chronograph*



Proenski said:


> En een fraaie! Ook uit een tijd dat kwaliteits horloges nog gewoon betaalbaar waren want, laten we wel zijn, de constante prijsstijgingen van sommige merken slaan echt helemaal nergens meer op (IMHO..)


Daarom is vintage ook zo interessant. Een vintage Omega zoals dat is een stuk betaalbaarder dan een nieuwe. Vooral vintage dress horloges bieden veel waar voor je geld.



Proenski said:


> Grappig, ik eerst ook niet maar nu zou ik niet meer zonder een paar duikers in de collectie willen ;-)
> 
> Praktisch, robust en natuurlijk waterbestendig maar goed ik wilde eerst ook niet van stalen banden weten en nu heb ik voor veel horloges naast nato en leer ook een stalen optie


Ik had juist in het begin veel duikers in mijn collectie. Die heb ik toen allemaal geflipperd en toen na een maandje duikerloos door het leven gegaan te zijn weer voor een weekje een Turtle geleend van iemand. Toen ik die omhad wist ik weer meteen waarom ik mn duikers geflipperd had. Wat ik nog wel zou willen proberen is een vintage duiker van bescheiden formaat zoals dit:










Ik heb niet echt een actieve baan waar ik een robuust klokje voor nodig heb. Ik vind die Omega van MHe225 (of iets in die stijl) eigenlijk wel het perfecte klokje voor alledag zeg maar. Als ik wat robusters nodig heb grijp ik naar een van mn LCDtjes.


----------



## JohnGo

6117-6400 World Time '70


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag?*



Proenski said:


> En een fraaie! Ook uit een tijd dat kwaliteits horloges nog gewoon betaalbaar waren want, laten we wel zijn, de constante prijsstijgingen van sommige merken slaan echt helemaal nergens meer op (IMHO..)





meaantje said:


> Daarom is vintage ook zo interessant. Een vintage Omega zoals dat is een stuk betaalbaarder dan een nieuwe. Vooral vintage dress horloges bieden veel waar voor je geld ....Ik vind die Omega van MHe225 (of iets in die stijl) eigenlijk wel het perfecte klokje voor alledag .


Daar zeggen jullie zo wat - sluit eigenlijk naadloos aan bij de conversatie die ik eerder deze week met eega-lief had: als ik de klok 'n jaar of 20 kon terug draaien met behoud van de kennis die ik nu heb, dan zou mijn horloge collectie heel anders uit zien. Je kunt inderdaad heel goed vintage horloges kopen en voor hele schappelijke prijzen echte kwaliteit aanschaffen. Destijds kwam het niet eens in mij op oud / 2e hands aan te schaffen. En dan heb ik het nog niet eens over de nu gezochte horloges die destijds gewoon -en voor schappelijke prijzen- in de winkel lagen.

De constante prijsstijgingen zijn inderdaad van de gekke 5+ procent jaar op jaar ?? :think:

Om bij het thema van de draad te blijven, nog steeds de OO* Profiel-foto voor de verandering:









* Oude Omega


----------



## Proenski

*Re: A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Chronograph*



meaantje said:


> Ik had juist in het begin veel duikers in mijn collectie. Die heb ik toen allemaal geflipperd en toen na een maandje duikerloos door het leven gegaan te zijn weer voor een weekje een Turtle geleend van iemand. Toen ik die omhad wist ik weer meteen waarom ik mn duikers geflipperd had. Wat ik nog wel zou willen proberen is een vintage duiker van bescheiden formaat zoals dit:


De nieuwe Turtle is inderdaad redelijk fors, maar goed er is altijd nog de SKX in twee maten.

Dat zijn leuke Seiko's trouwens, echt vintage of retro? Deze Oris vind ik ook wel wat hebben en is er in 40mm









Of deze natuurlijk ;-)


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag?*



MHe225 said:


> De constante prijsstijgingen zijn inderdaad van de gekke 5+ procent jaar op jaar ?? :think:


Of meer...


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Wat draag je vandaag?*

Of meer...

Ik snap wel waarom de horloge industrie in zwaar weer zit. Als je koopkrachtige kopers wegblijven (Russen en Chinesen) dan wordt het lastig om je (te) dure waar te slijten. Tel daar de overhead van sommige merken bij op en je bent er.


----------



## meaantje

*Re: A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Chronograph*



MHe225 said:


> Daar zeggen jullie zo wat - sluit eigenlijk naadloos aan bij de conversatie die ik eerder deze week met eega-lief had: als ik de klok 'n jaar of 20 kon terug draaien met behoud van de kennis die ik nu heb, dan zou mijn horloge collectie heel anders uit zien. Je kunt inderdaad heel goed vintage horloges kopen en voor hele schappelijke prijzen echte kwaliteit aanschaffen. Destijds kwam het niet eens in mij op oud / 2e hands aan te schaffen. En dan heb ik het nog niet eens over de nu gezochte horloges die destijds gewoon -en voor schappelijke prijzen- in de winkel lagen.
> 
> De constante prijsstijgingen zijn inderdaad van de gekke 5+ procent jaar op jaar ?? :think:
> 
> Om bij het thema van de draad te blijven, nog steeds de OO* Profiel-foto voor de verandering:
> 
> View attachment 11205226
> 
> 
> * Oude Omega


Mooi strakke kast!



Proenski said:


> De nieuwe Turtle is inderdaad redelijk fors, maar goed er is altijd nog de SKX in twee maten.
> 
> Dat zijn leuke Seiko's trouwens, echt vintage of retro? Deze Oris vind ik ook wel wat hebben en is er in 40mm
> 
> View attachment 11211082
> 
> 
> Of deze natuurlijk ;-)
> 
> View attachment 11211122


Dat zijn vintage klokkies. Wellicht dat er binnenkort eentje mijn kant op zal komen..

Ik vind de andere 65 heel erg mooi.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Chronograph*



meaantje said:


> Dat zijn vintage klokkies. Wellicht dat er binnenkort eentje mijn kant op zal komen..


Zijn ze nog goed te vinden? Heb je een type nummer?



> Ik vind de andere 65 heel erg mooi.


Is ook erg fraai maar minder spannend en ik meen alleen in 42mm te krijgen.

Over Oris gesproken; deze vandaag maar weer eens om de pols:


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Chronograph*

Chillen met de 017Tuna 🐙









Grt,

John


----------



## Kiespijn

De nomos club Dunkel

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kiespijn

*Re: A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Chronograph*



meaantje said:


> Mooi strakke kast!
> 
> Dat zijn vintage klokkies. Wellicht dat er binnenkort eentje mijn kant op zal komen..
> 
> Ik vind de andere 65 heel erg mooi.


Echt mooi...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MHe225

Voor mij nog steeds de vintage Omega (Cosmic 2000) - ik laat hem niet weer hier zien, maar als jullie eventjes deze link volgen, zien jullie een beknopt fotoverslag van onze dag vandaag - ik schreef eerder vanochtend al dat ons reisdoel het park Washington on the Brazos was, ook wel bekend als Birthplace of Texas. Gewoontegetrouw eten we daar picnic en maken een wandeling en foto's van de veldbloemen. Het was warm en leuk.


----------



## Kiespijn

Nieuwste aankoop 










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnGo

De nieuwe aanwinst, Ball Marvelight.

Ik was eigenlijk al een jaartje aan het lonken naar dit model van Ball.
Dit is mijn eerste non-Seiko en non-duiker in lange tijd, er zit eindelijk weer een Zwitser in de collectie. 
Eerste indrukken:
Kwaliteit is top, mooie hoogglans kast en de metalen band mag er ook zijn, ik heb 2 volle schakels uitgehaald en ze zit heel aangenaam rond de pols. Er zitten ook nog halve schakeltjes in de band om wat te finetunen.
Alhoewel verguisd door velen, vind ik de cyclops echt handig daar mijn ogen wat minder worden de laatste tijd en ik vaak moeite heb om de datumaanduiding te lezen op m'n Mühle Terrasport en bepaalde Seiko's.
Het enige nadeel is dat de gepolijste stukken van de band een echte magneet zijn voor (micro)krasjes. Maar dat had ik al door voor de aankoop.
Ik denk dat deze zijn doel als sporty/dressy horloge bij mij zal waarmaken, er is een klik


----------



## Kiespijn

JohnGo said:


> De nieuwe aanwinst, Ball Marvelight.
> 
> Ik was eigenlijk al een jaartje aan het lonken naar dit model van Ball.
> Dit is mijn eerste non-Seiko en non-duiker in lange tijd, er zit eindelijk weer een Zwitser in de collectie.
> Eerste indrukken:
> Kwaliteit is top, mooie hoogglans kast en de metalen band mag er ook zijn, ik heb 2 volle schakels uitgehaald en ze zit heel aangenaam rond de pols. Er zitten ook nog halve schakeltjes in de band om wat te finetunen.
> Alhoewel verguisd door velen, vind ik de cyclops echt handig daar mijn ogen wat minder worden de laatste tijd en ik vaak moeite heb om de datumaanduiding te lezen op m'n Mühle Terrasport en bepaalde Seiko's.
> Het enige nadeel is dat de gepolijste stukken van de band een echte magneet zijn voor (micro)krasjes. Maar dat had ik al door voor de aankoop.
> Ik denk dat deze zijn doel als sporty/dressy horloge bij mij zal waarmaken, er is een klik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11257178
> 
> 
> View attachment 11257162
> 
> 
> View attachment 11257154
> 
> 
> View attachment 11257170
> 
> 
> View attachment 11257178


Mooi, draag het in goede gezondheid!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Proenski

Een Tudor en een Ball! Gefeliciteerd heren, dat zijn hele mooie aanwinsten :-!

Ik moet me even rustig houden met aanschaffen dus ik heb mezelf getroost met een watchwinder. Ben overigens geen groot fan van winders en ik zie ze een beetje als een noodzakelijk kwaad of voor het gemak zo u wilt. Met name mijn Oris (moonphase) is lastig in te stellen dus die laat ik liever lopen ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Vandaag de Retrograde weer in de roulatie genomen


----------



## MHe225

Proensk; said:


> Een Tudor en een Ball! Gefeliciteerd heren, dat zijn hele mooie aanwinsten


Daar kan ik mij alleen maar bij aansluiten. Top, heren. Heel veel draagplezier.


----------



## Bidle

Ik doe ook weer eens een duit in het zakje. Is al even geleden, heb het erg druk gehad. Laatste 1,5jr 1 dag vrij dus dat zegt genoeg. Niet heel veel met de horloges gedaan en dus eigenlijk te weinig. Zijn wel een paar horloges bijgekomen en dan dus ook echt maar een paar. Als het goed is binnenkort een nieuwe studiocamera dus dan zal ik ook weer wat nieuwe foto's maken. 
Echter als ik zie wat er in Basel weer uit is gekomen,.... pffffff. Meer van hetzelfde of heel veel van het goede om maar onderscheidend te zijn. Ach ja, scheelt weer een hoop geld.

@MHe225: Heb jij wellicht een ander e-mail adres. Had een reactie op je bericht via mail gedaan. Al een hele tijd terug hoor,...


----------



## MHe225

Ha, Bidle, zó goed jou weer eens langs te zien komen ...... Ik heb overigens nog steeds hetzelfde e-mail adres.

Kan momenteel niet bij mijn foto's komen, vandaar deze link naar de horloges die wij dragen: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/%95%95%95%95%95-wayw-monday-march-20-2017-%95%95%95%95%95-4153786-2.html#post39891194


----------



## merl

Ha, die Bidle. Tijd geleden!
Vandaag deze om


----------



## Great destinyman

Tijd niet gepost, best druk; examen havo om de hoek, rijbewijs gehaald en geaccepteerd bij de vakschool schoonhoven voor de opleiding horlogemaker. Eindelijk ;-)

Zelfde klokje, niks nieuw erbij


----------



## Bidle

Great destinyman said:


> Tijd niet gepost, best druk; examen havo om de hoek, rijbewijs gehaald en geaccepteerd bij de vakschool schoonhoven voor de opleiding horlogemaker. Eindelijk ;-)
> 
> Zelfde klokje, niks nieuw erbij
> View attachment 11299970


Helemaal goed; gefeliciteerd!!
btw;Ook een leuk horloge


----------



## JohnGo

Terug van het VK, genieten van een slok Pulteney, gekocht voor een goede prijs op de Ferry. En genieten van de Marvelight natuurlijk 









In een winkelcentrum in Kingston-upon-Hull bij een mega juwelierszaak terechtgekomen die heel veel had van goedkoop tot heel duur.
Wat snelle kiekjes waar geen klanten stonden, het topje van de ijsberg van wat er aanwezig was.

























Groeten,

John


----------



## Great destinyman

Bidle said:


> Helemaal goed; gefeliciteerd!!
> btw;Ook een leuk horloge


Merci Bidle, ben niet iemand die vaak zegt dat ik het verdiend heb, maar deze keer toch wel. Ik ben aardig lang(2,01m), dus het was niet zo makkelijk om in de kleine lesauto mij te verplaatsen :-d

Klokje is zeker mooi, de wijzerplaat is prachtig blauw en de ufo achtige kast heeft wel wat.


----------



## meaantje

Great destinyman said:


> Merci Bidle, ben niet iemand die vaak zegt dat ik het verdiend heb, maar deze keer toch wel. Ik ben aardig lang(2,01m), dus het was niet zo makkelijk om in de kleine lesauto mij te verplaatsen :-d
> 
> Klokje is zeker mooi, de wijzerplaat is prachtig blauw en de ufo achtige kast heeft wel wat.
> View attachment 11307010


Gefeliciteerd! Wat een drukte in dit topic weer. Leuk ook wat vintage te zien in dit topic :-! Ik heb zelf ook een horloge gehad met Ufo kast maar kon er niet aan wennen. Wel iets unieks dat je tegenwoordig niet meer ziet.

Sinds gister weer een nieuwe aanwinst om de pols, eentje waar ik heel erg blij mee ben.  Geheel onverwachts tegen aan gelopen. Dit zou heel goed een blijvertje kunnen worden.


----------



## belgianmoonwatch




----------



## fritsk

Mijn laatste aanwinst (gekocht op vakantie in Indonesië)


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag weer een mooie zonnige dag en met een Lemania om. Blijft voor mij een redelijke favoriet, met name deze versie met mooi formaat kast.


Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Morgen mag ik naar de Rolex & Patek boetiek. Dit keer enkel voor een nieuw bandje, maar dat mag de pret absoluut niet drukken.


----------



## Great destinyman

Bidle said:


> Vandaag weer een mooie zonnige dag en met een Lemania om. Blijft voor mij een redelijke favoriet, met name deze versie met mooi formaat kast.
> 
> 
> Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr
> 
> Morgen mag ik naar de Rolex & Patek boetiek. Dit keer enkel voor een nieuw bandje, maar dat mag de pret absoluut niet drukken.


Mooie chronograaf Bidle, hoop ook een keer een leuke handopgewonden chronograaf te vinden, maar dat heeft geen haast.

Vandaag deze


----------



## meaantje

Lekker Hollands


----------



## JohnGo

SKX013 op Ko-band.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag mocht deze om. Ook nog kunnen slagen en een mooi bruin bandje gekocht.


----------



## Bidle

Nou nou,... mag toch hopen dat ik niemand heb weg gejaagd. ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Nou nou,... mag toch hopen dat ik niemand heb weg gejaagd. ;-)


Echt niet .... we zijn er gewoon stil van dat je ons weer met jouw aanwezigheid verblijdt en de juweeltjes die je toont ;-)

Ik geloof dat ik het al eerder meldde: we zijn van huis, dus dragen wij een paar weken dezelfde horloges. Ik bespaar jullie het gevoel van dubbel zien, dus enkel een (matige) foto van mijn horloge. Maar wel met een fleurige achtergrond (4-jarige Nova citerend: geel .... daar word je blij van).









PS - Bidle: schotel je mij toch weer een horloge / Minerva voor dat / die ik nog niet ken. Mooi hoor en details zijn altijd welkom.


----------



## Great destinyman

Gewoon geduld Bidle  we komen wel uit onze schulp wanneer we weer kiekjes hebben van de horloges die we dragen.

Weer terug naar de Venus, niet die planeet hoor ;-).


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Vandaag mocht deze om. Ook nog kunnen slagen en een mooi bruin bandje gekocht.


De Nautilus is natuurlijk een klassieker, draag je die veel? Op de foto is nog geen krasje te zien ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> De Nautilus is natuurlijk een klassieker, draag je die veel? Op de foto is nog geen krasje te zien ;-)


Toch wel met enige regelmaat. Zitten inmiddels wel wat haarlijntjes op de gepolijste delen, gewoon van kleding. Daarbij maak ik tussendoor niet heel veel foto's. Meestal krijgen horloges een sessie of 4 en dan heb ik genoeg foto's. Moet sowieso binnenkort wat foto's maken, maar wacht nog steeds op mijn nieuwe camera en tijd.

Hier één van de laatste foto's.


Oh en vandaag nog steeds dezelfde goed gebruikte Minerva. ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Gisteren spaarde ik jullie gevoelens nog, maar vandaag niet meer :-d Ben zelf eigenlijk wel onder de indruk dat na ruim 11 dagen er slechts 18 seconde verschil is tussen beide horloges.


----------



## Bidle

Ligt de 'waarheid' nu in het midden (9sec)? Dat zou dan toch wel de kers zijn van het verhaal. ;-)


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 11361994


His and hers, moet ik ook een keertje doen. Voor nu is de Oris nog steeds in roulatie, dat ding draagt gewoon super.


----------



## joins

Net binnengekomen skx007J op een solid president band.
deze ontbrak nog in de collectie.


----------



## Bidle

Mooie aanwinst, kun je eigenlijk niet verkeerd mee gaan. Zijn die J-versies nu echt zoveel beter?


----------



## joins

Bidle said:


> Mooie aanwinst, kun je eigenlijk niet verkeerd mee gaan. Zijn die J-versies nu echt zoveel beter?


De kast heeft een matte en glanzende afwerking hij houdt goed de tijd.
En ik vind de wijzerplaat iets mooier met de 21 jewels belettering. Maar dit is puur persoonlijk.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Mooie aanwinst, kun je eigenlijk niet verkeerd mee gaan. Zijn die J-versies nu echt zoveel beter?


Daar zijn de meningen over verdeeld; de afwerking van je J versie zou beter zijn maar volgens mij is het eerder een gevoelskwestie. Zowel de J als de K versies worden wereldwijd verkocht en ik denk niet dat Seiko er in dat geval 2 kwaliteiten op nahoudt. Wel is het zo dat JDM versies beter zijn afgewerkt dus mijn vermoeden is dat men denkt "made in Japan" = JDM kwaliteit.


----------



## meaantje

Het is natuurlijk ook de verzamelwaarde. Men betaald zo een paar duizend euro extra voor een submariner met een rood lijntje tekst. Dan mag die paar tientjes voor een SKX met een extra lijntje text ook wel :-!

Vandaag weer mijn favorite Seiko


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze Enicar,... nog steeds in super staat en met name het uurwerkje lijkt wel nieuw. Me ook weer aangemeld bij HF voor de verkoop van enkele horloges.


----------



## Martin_B

Ben zelf ook erg druk, op het moment een keuken aan het verbouwen. Ik lees dus meer dan ik post.
Gisteren:


vandaag is het zondag


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Het is natuurlijk ook de verzamelwaarde. Men betaald zo een paar duizend euro extra voor een submariner met een rood lijntje tekst. Dan mag die paar tientjes voor een SKX met een extra lijntje text ook wel :-!


Verzamelwaarde van een SKX lijkt me nihil en tsja een rood tekstje, het is maar wat de gek er voor geeft... :-d


----------



## Proenski

Vandaag wat klussen in de tuin gedaan dus een goed excuus om de Kinetic om de pols te doen


----------



## Great destinyman

Oud kiekje weliswaar, maar het gaat om het idee.

Draag nu al weer een paar dagen dit klokje.


----------



## Bidle




----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


>


Eerlijk gezegd weet ik niet wat ik prefereer; het klokkie of het slokkie :-d;-)


----------



## Proenski

Vandaag na lange tijd in de kist te hebben gezeten; de STI Commuter


----------



## MHe225

Vooruit, nog één keer dan ..... voor ons nog steeds de Mark XVI - deze horloges "markeren" onze 20ste anniversary (in goed Nederlands), vandaag precies 6 jaar geleden.








_(excuses voor de reflecties)_

Geen feestje deze keer, geen cadeaus; we zijn net terug in TX na ruim 2 weken NL en behoorlijk ontregeld. Waren bij gevolg al heel vroeg op en vertrokken vóór vijven voor een hardlooprondje van ruim 10 mijl (Anneke op de fiets). De zon was nog steeds niet op toen wij terug kwamen. Na een luie ochtend, sushi voor lunch (onze magen denken nog dat dit avondeten was) en we liggen straks waarschijnlijk vroeg in bed.


----------



## JohnGo

Ball EngineerII Marvelight


----------



## gjg280

Aan het genieten van mijn eerste serieuze klokje: de Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 no logo. Aangekocht bij een zeer vriendelijk WUS lid!


----------



## Great destinyman

Deze maar weer uit de doos gehaald, tijd niet gedragen.


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze nieuwe binnenkomer


----------



## JohnGo

Great destinyman said:


> Deze maar weer uit de doos gehaald, tijd niet gedragen.
> 
> View attachment 11468178


Wow! Dat ziet er een gaaf exemplaar uit!


----------



## Great destinyman

Dat zijn de wonderen van Yahoo! Japan auctions JohnGo, als je lang genoeg kijkt kan je zulke klokjes voor niks vinden. Moet je wel via een proxy bieden, anders lukt het niet. Deze heeft mij maar omgerekend ~35 eu gekost(plus een nieuw batterijtje) ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Great destinyman said:


> Deze maar weer uit de doos gehaald, tijd niet gedragen.


Ik ben niet zo van duo tone maar deze is wel heel gaaf en subtiel


----------



## meaantje

De nieuwe aanwinst, what else


----------



## ninzeo

Bedacht me dat ik hier eigenlijk vrijwel nooit post. Daar moet verandering in komen! Deze vandaag:


----------



## sv3rr3

ninzeo said:


> Bedacht me dat ik hier eigenlijk vrijwel nooit post. Daar moet verandering in komen! Deze vandaag:


Gaaf ding!! En wat een apart bandje, in de goede zin van het woord.


----------



## tomant_123

Ook maar eens posten! Mijn Rodina vandaag.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


----------



## gjg280

ninzeo said:


> Bedacht me dat ik hier eigenlijk vrijwel nooit post. Daar moet verandering in komen! Deze vandaag:


Zo mooi! Fit van bandje met horloge is echt perfect.


----------



## Bidle

ninzeo said:


> Bedacht me dat ik hier eigenlijk vrijwel nooit post. Daar moet verandering in komen! Deze vandaag:


Mooi, vind de andere plaat met de rode twaalf ook erg mooi. Die zit er standaard bij toch?


----------



## ninzeo

Dank! Het is een interessant horloge, het struisvogelbandje de perfecte match!

Ik denk dat je in de war bent Bidle...dit horloge kwam alleen in deze uitvoering (vooralsnog).

Vandaag weer een nieuwe dag dus:


----------



## Bidle

ninzeo said:


> Dank! Het is een interessant horloge, het struisvogelbandje de perfecte match!
> 
> Ik denk dat je in de war bent Bidle...dit horloge kwam alleen in deze uitvoering (vooralsnog).


Ben wel vaker in de war is ook een soort toestand. ;-)
Maar wat voor caliber zit hier dan in,......ST-19 toch?

Denk idd dat ik hem verwar met een andere ST-19 die was gelimiteerd tot 100 stuks. Los daarvan, jouw Galeno blijft een erg mooi horloge!!


----------



## ninzeo

Het is het Spaanse HdR horlogeforum "project Galeno" watch. Doctor's chronograaf met pulsometer en respimeter aangestuurd door de Seagull ST19. In totaal 300 gemaakt en een groot succes; allen uitverkocht!


----------



## Bidle

ninzeo said:


> Het is het Spaanse HdR horlogeforum "project Galeno" watch. Doctor's chronograaf met pulsometer en respimeter aangestuurd door de Seagull ST19. In totaal 300 gemaakt en een groot succes; allen uitverkocht!


Thanks, heb me inderdaad vergist met een andere limited van 100. Ook een ST-19 erin. 
Enfin, mooi horloge en snap dat deze snel uitverkocht was. Geniet er van!!


----------



## Great destinyman

Nog steeds deze, krijg er geen genoeg van.


----------



## MHe225

ninzeo said:


> Het is het Spaanse HdR horlogeforum "project Galeno" watch. Doctor's chronograaf met pulsometer en respimeter aangestuurd door de Seagull ST19. In totaal 300 gemaakt en een groot succes; allen uitverkocht!


Dankjewel voor deze foto's. Ik heb een beduidend minder mooie foto van #163 die in NL op mij wacht ...... Duidelijk dat mijn broertje niets met horloges heeft, anders had hij wel mooiere foto's gestuurd.

Sinds afgelopen zondag draag ik het Orient 60th Anniversary horloge - was te lui / moe / ongeïnspireerd om 'n non-dress watch uit te zoeken voor de werkweek. Ik blijf dir horloge heel mooi vinden (jammer alleen van de PR aanduiding - zonder was het horloge nog veel mooier geweest) en ik ben onder de indruk van hoe goed dit horloge loopt. Eén van mijn goedkoopste horloges, maar met stip het meest nauwkeurig: +3 seconden in 5 1/2 dag


----------



## ninzeo

M'n favoriete panda, de 1973


----------



## jeroenk

Mooi om te zien, maar lastig te fotograferen, hoe de Orion met het licht speelt


----------



## meaantje

Hoop mooie horloges komen er weer langs. Leuk om te zien dat er weer meer leven in de brouwerij is. Vandaag weer de duiker:


----------



## tomant_123

Makara Octopus hier.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


----------



## merl




----------



## Bidle

merl said:


>


Mooi! Fijne band heeft deze hè?
Heb zelf de chrono versie en verbaasde me over de afwerking en band.


----------



## merl

Dank, inderdaad een fijne band en afwerking. Heb je een foto van jouw chrono versie?


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Dank, inderdaad een fijne band en afwerking. Heb je een foto van jouw chrono versie?


Nope sorry,... het is de,.. de,.. tja de nou,.... komt die; FC Barcelona versie. Altijd een redelijke afkeer tegen horloges met automerken en andere merken erop. Echter ben een redelijke fan en ga af en toe ook naar wedstrijden. Kwam hem eigenlijk tegen per toeval tegen en mee genomen. Bij het naar buiten gaan gelijk een soort van spijt. Thuis bij het 'uitpakken' toch ook weer niet, ik vind het ook echt een mooi horloge. Een echte beater, die op een redelijk subtiele manier mijn club presenteert. Draag hem ook eigenlijk enkel als het Barca-tijd is. 

Foto's liggen stil wacht nog steeds op mijn nieuwe camera. Komt uit Italie van de distributeur daar, maar gaat de hele tijd iets mis met de post. Enfin,... komt goed!!

Vrolijk Pasen


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Nope sorry,... het is de,.. de,.. tja de nou,.... komt die; FC Barcelona versie. Altijd een redelijke afkeer tegen horloges met automerken en andere merken erop. Echter ben een redelijke fan en ga af en toe ook naar wedstrijden. Kwam hem eigenlijk tegen per toeval tegen en mee genomen. Bij het naar buiten gaan gelijk een soort van spijt. Thuis bij het 'uitpakken' toch ook weer niet, ik vind het ook echt een mooi horloge. Een echte beater, die op een redelijk subtiele manier mijn club presenteert. Draag hem ook eigenlijk enkel als het Barca-tijd is.
> 
> Foto's liggen stil wacht nog steeds op mijn nieuwe camera. Komt uit Italie van de distributeur daar, maar gaat de hele tijd iets mis met de post. Enfin,... komt goed!!
> 
> Vrolijk Pasen


Tja, zo'n Hasselblad hebben ze meestal niet op de plank liggen  

Ik ben ook niet echt van horloges met andere merken er op maar ach, het is een merk om trots op te zijn


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Tja, zo'n Hasselblad hebben ze meestal niet op de plank liggen
> 
> Ik ben ook niet echt van horloges met andere merken er op maar ach, het is een merk om trots op te zijn


Hahaha, Hasselblad is idd mooi, maar ben een Nikon man. Te veel al geïnvesteerd in lenzen en ken het ook te goed. Kortom er zal binnenkort een nieuwe body deze kant op komen. 
Merken,... tja, ach ik doe deze waarschijnlijk ook niet meer weg en het valt niet op, totdat ik de nato erop gooi. Die zit er wel op als ik in het stadion zit.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> ... Vrolijk Pasen


Paas sinaasappels? :-d

Heb het ene geklede horloge verruild voor een ander gekleed horloge.









Zó ben ik overigens de dag niet begonnen - dat was met een digitaal horloge (met GPS). Voor mij een vroege start (4:15) om toch maar een rondje (20 km) hard te lopen voordat het grote eten begint.

Graag sluit ik mij Bidle an en wens jullie allemaal een vrolijk / goed / Zalig Pasen.


----------



## Krinkle

Spork time









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## MHe225

Tweede Paasdag is een onbekend fenomeen in de VS (evenals 2e Kerstdag, 2e Pinksterdag, ....) dus mijn werkweek begon gewoon op maandag. Zó loop ik nu dus al 2 dagen niet met Wu Wen of Xing Ya, maar met:


----------



## ninzeo

MHe225 said:


> Tweede Paasdag is een onbekend fenomeen in de VS (evenals 2e Kerstdag, 2e Pinksterdag, ....) dus mijn werkweek begon gewoon op maandag. Zó loop ik nu dus al 2 dagen niet met Wu Wen of Xing Ya, maar met:
> 
> View attachment 11553242


Nice! Heel nice! Mitsukoshi dial toch? Deze staat op mijn lijstje, maar wat moet ik dan met mijn Longines 1973?! Kan toch moeilijk twee panda chrono's in mijn collectie hebben?


----------



## Martin_B

Deze:


----------



## tomant_123

Mako









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

ninzeo said:


> Nice! Heel nice! Mitsukoshi dial toch? Deze staat op mijn lijstje, maar wat moet ik dan met mijn Longines 1973?! Kan toch moeilijk twee panda chrono's in mijn collectie hebben?


Helemaal correct, een echte Mitsukoshi conversie. Originele wijzerplaat en wijzers, maar niet 1 van de 300.

Twee panda's in je collectie moet kunnen - vraag maar aan Ouwehands ..... :-d

Geintje natuurlijk, ik begrijp helemaal wat je zegt. Het is een heus dilemma als je ooit voor de keus komt te staan. Ikzelf heb besloten dat als ooit een heuse Daytona PN (liefst vintage) in mijn schoot valt, ik mijn Mitsukoshi conversie toch houd. Niet dat ik verwacht ooit in die situatie te belanden ......


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Helemaal correct, een echte Mitsukoshi conversie. Originele wijzerplaat en wijzers, maar niet 1 van de 300.
> 
> Twee panda's in je collectie moet kunnen - vraag maar aan Ouwehands ..... :-d
> 
> Geintje natuurlijk, ik begrijp helemaal wat je zegt. Het is een heus dilemma als je ooit voor de keus komt te staan. Ikzelf heb besloten dat als ooit een heuse Daytona PN (liefst vintage) in mijn schoot valt, ik mijn Mitsukoshi conversie toch houd. Niet dat ik verwacht ooit in die situatie te belanden ......


Niet dat ik je ook maar iets misgun maar de Mitsukoshi is qua afleesbaarheid toch echt stukken better dan een PN Daytona naar mijn mening. Ik vind Daytona's sowieso erg overschat maar dat heb ik met wel meer Rolex modellen :-x


----------



## fliegerchrono

Wittnauer Super Compressor
Superfijne combi met business casual kleding!


----------



## Proenski

Moet aan een nieuwe radiowekker maar deze werkt ook prima ;-)


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## meaantje

Dit horloge is nu 2 dagen terug van een serivce beurt. In die 2 dagen loopt hij nu 1 seconde voor. Het uurwerk voldoet aan de verwachting :-!


----------



## tomant_123

Vintage Edma sixty five









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## meaantje

Ik was gisteren vergeten te posten. Op dinsdagen draag ik tegenwoordig altijd de Speedmaster










Vandaag weer de Seikomatic om gegespt.


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze even kort. Toch wat te klein en daarom gaat deze binnenkort de markt weer op.


----------



## Proenski

merl said:


> Vandaag deze even kort. Toch wat te klein en daarom gaat deze binnenkort de markt weer op.


Te klein? Lijkt me een redelijk jaren 70 formaat maar ik kan er natuurlijk naast zitten, ben geen expert in Seiko modellen


----------



## merl

Proenski said:


> Te klein? Lijkt me een redelijk jaren 70 formaat maar ik kan er natuurlijk naast zitten, ben geen expert in Seiko modellen


Redelijk standaard 70 formaat maar ik hou toch meer van iets grotere horloges.


----------



## Proenski

merl said:


> Redelijk standaard 70 formaat maar ik hou toch meer van iets grotere horloges.


Each his own natuurlijk en het hangt ook een beetje van je polsomtrek en voorkeur af. Ik heb niet zo'n forse pols maar ik ga meer en meer terug naar de kleinere maten


----------



## meaantje

Hij is waarschijnlijk 37mm? Maar door de vrij forse kast ogen die horloges altijd wat kleiner, dat heb ik ook met mijn panda chrono. Een Pogue is wel een stuk forser.


----------



## MHe225

Ook al wonen wij in den vreemde, op Koningsdag 'n dubbele kroon en accenten in oranje en koningsblauw. Hopelijk hebben jullie allemaal de verjaardag van ZKH in gepaste vrolijkheid gevierd - ik heb gewoon gewerkt (helaas).

















_met excuses voor de reflecties en "dirt & grime"_


----------



## Mivedb

Mijn Seiko arctura kinetic


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## MHe225

'n Beetje ongewone horlogedag voor mij, maar ik neem aan dat meneer B(idle) dat niet zo heel erg vindt. 
Vanochtend liep ik een beetje achter op schema en was erg gehaast om door de routine van douchen, scheren, aankleden, horloge uitzoeken, ontbijten, koffie drinken, tanden poetsen, -> kerk, heen te komen, dus zonder nadenken mijn Pythagore gepakt, op tijd gezet, opgewonden en in de auto. 
Laat in de middag gingen wij weg en om moverende redenen besloot ik toen alvast mijn horloge voor de werkweek te pakken. Laat mijn keus wederom op Minerva vallen:








_(oude foto van januari)_








_(verse foto, minder dan 'n half uur oud)

_Werk ze allemaal en voor diegenen die (nog) mei vakantie hebben: geniet er van.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Vandaag is Geneve Quartz-dag:


----------



## Bidle

Hoe meer Minerva hoe beter!!

Blijven fantastische tijdloze horloges. Ergens ook blij dat ik er mede verantwoordelijk voor ben dat deze een goed nest hebben. 

Hier deze IWC om:


----------



## JohnGo

De nieuwe aanwinst, een Edox Delfin met Unitas 6425 handwinder uit eind jaren '60 - begin jaren '70.
In heel mooie staat, slechts licht gedragen. Heel rustige wijzerplaat. Eens iets heel anders, lang geleden dat ik een vintage kocht.


----------



## Proenski

Het ligt voor de hand, de laatste aanwinst:


----------



## ninzeo

Hollandse (affordable) glorie










En MHe...geweldig die Minerva chrono! Zeer klassiek maar gebalanceerd en verfijnd!


----------



## meaantje

De nieuwe aanwinst draag ik natuurlijk. Best een leuk ding, echt positief verrast.


----------



## JohnGo

Het duo van vandaag


----------



## Bidle

Een van mijn laatste aanwinsten. Genta Mickey, altijd al eentje gewild en onlangs er dus eentje tegen gekomen. YES!!!


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Een van mijn laatste aanwinsten. Genta Mickey, altijd al eentje gewild en onlangs er dus eentje tegen gekomen. YES!!!


Da's een van de leukste Mickey's die ik gezien heb en een Genta ook nog :-!


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> Da's een van de leukste Mickey's die ik gezien heb en een Genta ook nog :-!


Thx,
Vind ik ook, gek hè! Met name zo leuk als het uur wisselt en Mickey weer even enthousiast naar me zwaait. Ik word er elke keer gewoon vrolijk van.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Thx,
> Vind ik ook, gek hè! Met name zo leuk als het uur wisselt en Mickey weer even enthousiast naar me zwaait. Ik word er elke keer gewoon vrolijk van.


Dat vraagt om een videoclipje... ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Panerai Submersible 243 06 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## daddyKC

Griekse overblijfselen op Sicilie


----------



## daddyKC

Bidle said:


> Thx,
> Vind ik ook, gek hè! Met name zo leuk als het uur wisselt en Mickey weer even enthousiast naar me zwaait. Ik word er elke keer gewoon vrolijk van.


Dit is wel een hele mooie Gerald Genta Mikey!


----------



## Martin_B

Weer aan het werk na twee weken vakantie. Vandaag de WUS Tourby:


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Proenski

De retrograde is onderdeel van de roulatie


----------



## meaantje

De nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## Shadowjack

Een simpele Citizen Automatic, vorige week binnengekomen. Ben aangenaam verrast door dit horloge. Hij ziet er in het echt nog beter uit dan op de foto en loopt nauwkeuriger dan m'n Seiko en Deep Blue klokjes :roll:


----------



## JohnGo

Shadowjack said:


> Een simpele Citizen Automatic, vorige week binnengekomen. Ben aangenaam verrast door dit horloge. Hij ziet er in het echt nog beter uit dan op de foto en loopt nauwkeuriger dan m'n Seiko en Deep Blue klokjes :roll:


Mooi horloge, geniet ervan. Ik had de stainless steel versie met zwarte bezel aangeschaft, maar was me helaas net ietsje te groot...


----------



## JohnGo

M'n wederhelft haar nieuwe aanwinst, een Movado met de zogenaamde 'museum dial'. Ikke m'n vintage Edox Delfin


----------



## Shadowjack

JohnGo said:


> Mooi horloge, geniet ervan. Ik had de stainless steel versie met zwarte bezel aangeschaft, maar was me helaas net ietsje te groot...


Thanks, dat zal ik zeker doen. Had ook bijna de stainless steel/zwarte bezel genomen maar heb al eea in die stijl heb liggen dus toen toch uiteindelijk de zwarte genomen. Totaal geen spijt van en voor mij een prima afmeting. Enige nadeel so far is non-hacking, ben een beetje een piet lut maar die 20 seconden die hij nu al een week vooruit loopt en die ik niet kan corrigeren kom ik wel overheen. De solar/radio controlled G-Shocks staan naast de watchwinder en de Citizen loopt zo goed als perfect.


----------



## Shadowjack

JohnGo said:


> Het duo van vandaag
> 
> View attachment 11730034
> 
> 
> View attachment 11730042


LOL, ook bij CW gekocht? Vond deze ook heel mooi maar hij leek me teveel op m'n Deep Blue Sun Diver 3... sowieso toen ik eenmaal ging bestellen was deze uitverkocht.


----------



## Proenski

Shadowjack said:


> Een simpele Citizen Automatic, vorige week binnengekomen. Ben aangenaam verrast door dit horloge. Hij ziet er in het echt nog beter uit dan op de foto en loopt nauwkeuriger dan m'n Seiko en Deep Blue klokjes :roll:


In totaal heb ik slechts 2 Citizens gehad en was vooral bij de duiker verbaasd over de kwaliteit t.o.v. sommmige Seiko duikers in dezelfde prijsklasse


----------



## Shadowjack

Proenski said:


> In totaal heb ik slechts 2 Citizens gehad en was vooral bij de duiker verbaasd over de kwaliteit t.o.v. sommmige Seiko duikers in dezelfde prijsklasse


Ik was al een tijdje aan het rondkijken naar een mooie Citizen automatic, een met een goede prijs/kwaliteitverhouding, dus na deze ervaring zal er zeker nog wel een bij komen b-)


----------



## Proenski

Shadowjack said:


> Ik was al een tijdje aan het rondkijken naar een mooie Citizen automatic, een met een goede prijs/kwaliteitverhouding, dus na deze ervaring zal er zeker nog wel een bij komen b-)


In memoriam


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## MHe225




----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 11824330


Blijft toch ook een schitterend horloge en mooie foto ook.

Hier een GP, ook wel een redelijke favoriet met name door de mooie kastvorm.

Girard Perregaux cal GP03 05 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## tomant_123

German engineering









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 11824330


Dat rekenlineaaltje is dat van dezelfde maker als dit horlogemerk?


----------



## ninzeo

Elke keer dat ik deze weer eens draag ben ik oprecht verbaasd hoe mooi en net afgewerkt sommige goedkopere horloges kunnen zijn. Dit is misschien wel mijn beste voorbeeld. Heat blued hands en een zeer soepel lopende column wheel chronograaf. Naar mijn mening "het" affordable alternatief voor een IWC Portuguese of Stowa 1938.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Heuer Carrera


----------



## Proenski

ninzeo said:


> Elke keer dat ik deze weer eens draag ben ik oprecht verbaasd hoe mooi en net afgewerkt sommige goedkopere horloges kunnen zijn.


Tja, dat roep ik al heel lang ;-)

Natuurlijk zijn er horloges waarvan elk schroefje etc. met de hand wordt gemaakt en dat levert een navenante prijs op maar is ook een hele grote middenmoot met al dan niet wat opgeschmukte ETA uurwerk in zit waar de hoofdprijs voor wordt gevraagd om maar niet te spreken over de budgetten voor marketing en promo waar soms mee gewerkt wordt. Ik vel hier geen oordeel maar het is een feit dat (als je ervoor kiest) bij sommige merken erg veel van het aanschafbedrag gaat naar "bijzaken". Dat het ook anders kan wordt vaak genoeg bewezen door minder bekende/grote merken en start-ups.


----------



## Proenski




----------



## ninzeo

Deze vandaag


----------



## MHe225

Van Nederlandse bodem:


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Deze rode Duitse Chinees vandaag, geheel "bed blasted".


----------



## SearChart




----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Van Nederlandse bodem:
> 
> View attachment 11849042


Fraai stukje vakmanschap! Wel wat druk maar dat heb je al snel met een Van der Klauw (complicatie)


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> Van Nederlandse bodem:
> 
> View attachment 11849042


Dit kruipt al tegen de "haute horlogerie" aan. Erg mooi!


----------



## joins

Speedmaster voor vandaag.


----------



## Proenski

joins said:


> Speedmaster voor vandaag.


Het blijft een fantastische klassieker, ik hoop ooit een reduced te mogen verwelkomen


----------



## joins

Speedmaster terug op leer gezet.


----------



## Proenski

De Seeker op een andere leren band gezet


----------



## MHe225

meaantje said:


> Dit kruipt al tegen de "haute horlogerie" aan. Erg mooi!


Dat ben ik wel met je eens, maar de Haute Horlogerie Police / Snobs denken daar anders over. Minimum vereisten (schijnen te) zijn een in-house uurwerk en een kast van edelmetaal. De Ariadne valt op beide punten af - het uurwerk is gebaseerd op een Valjoux 7751 en de kast is hoog gepolijst "chirurgisch staal" (316L). Om de een of andere reden schijnt een gouden Seiko of Citizen evenmin te voldoen, hoewel die aan deze beide voorwaarden voldoen (LOL).

Vandaag dan een bandje (Omega mesh) op de Seamaster 300 gezet en voila:









PS - Joins, wat bezielt jou ineens met die fantastische foto's? Op die fiets blijf ik "likes" uitdelen .....


----------



## JohnGo

Lekker zaterdagje thuis, deze alweer een paar daagjes om de pols... No nonsens horloge icm fleece :-d
SKX011J op de WJean Oyster.


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Dat ben ik wel met je eens, maar de Haute Horlogerie Police / Snobs denken daar anders over. Minimum vereisten (schijnen te) zijn een in-house uurwerk en een kast van edelmetaal. De Ariadne valt op beide punten af - het uurwerk is gebaseerd op een Valjoux 7751 en de kast is hoog gepolijst "chirurgisch staal" (316L). Om de een of andere reden schijnt een gouden Seiko of Citizen evenmin te voldoen, hoewel die aan deze beide voorwaarden voldoen (LOL).


Snobs, in wat voor hobby dan ook zijn zeer slechte raadgevers. Ze gaan met hun "wetboek" in de hand totaal voorbij aan daar waar het werkelijk om gaat.

Ik ben hier ook om te leren; dus wat is de "watchco" in deze?


----------



## JohnGo

Evening change naar de 6117 World Time


----------



## Bidle

Paar uur geleden gewisseld naar deze Omega. Toch één van de mooiere Omega's die ik heb. Deze Geneve uitvoeringen zijn echt erg mooi afgewerkt.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> .... deze Omega, toch één van de mooiere Omega's die ik heb. Deze Geneve uitvoeringen zijn echt erg mooi afgewerkt.


Misschien dat je deze al eens hebt laten zien en ik het "gewoon" vergeten ben. Bij gevolg komt deze voor mij als een verrassing. Héél mooi, Bidle |> Dit is inderdaad een van de mooiste varianten.



Proenski said:


> Ik ben hier ook om te leren; dus wat is de "watchco" in deze?


Om een lang verhaal kort te maken: WatchCo is een shop, origineel in Australië, gespecialiseerd in horloge / Omega onderdelen. Allemaal origineel en je kunt / kon bijna elk onderdeel voor elk horloge, ongeacht de leeftijd, nieuw kopen. Als voorbeeld: daar komen ook de wijzerplaat en wijzers vandaan waarmee mijn standaard Speedmaster Professional tot Mitsubishi geconverteerd is.
Een ruim aantal jaren geleden besloten zij Seamster 300 horloges in elkaar te zetten. Alle benodigde onderdelen waren voorhanden, behalve (complete) uurwerken. Theoretisch zouden ze ook uurwerken kunnen samenstellen, maar dat was prijstechnisch niet haalbaar. Dus zochten zij andere Omega's met donor uurwerken, haalden dat eruit, revisie en dan in een nieuwe Seamster 300 kast met dito wijzerplaat, wijzers, glas, bezel, deksel, etc. En voila, een "gloednieuw" horloge dat nooit in de Omega fabriek geweest is.

WatchCo heeft enorm last (gehad?) van Omega's / Swat-groep's besluit om de onderdelen kraan naar niet erkende distributeurs / dealers, dicht te draaien en een paar jaar kondigden ze aan de deuren te sluiten en ging alles in de (uit)verkoop. Niet veel later, evenwel, leken ze een doorstart in Nieuw Zeeland te maken en ze maken nu ook mondjesmaat weer SM300's.

Ik mis ongetwijfeld details en wellicht is bovenstaande niet 100% correct, maar dit is het verhaal in grote lijnen.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag even de nieuwe rubberen band van Sinn erop zetten en dan vanaf een uur of 11:00 lekker relaxen; zwembad in, voetballen, bbq'n, kortom mijn dag ziet er vooralsnog goed uit.


Sinn EZM 1 AR 01 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Sinn EZM 1 AR 05 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Kiespijn

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Straight Banana

Sinds gisteren de zomerse strap weer geïntalleerd. Blijft toch mijn favoriet.









Trouwens, doe die horloges ook even om als je laat zien wat je vandaag draagt.


----------



## Bidle

Heerlijke dag vandaag, maar even gewerkt en daarna enkel even ontspannen met de Sinn op rubber. Foto's maken is gelukt al zijn het niet de beste, maar toch. De rubberen band is een aanrader behalve als je niet tegen magnetische-stof-aantrekkers kan. ;-)


Sinn EZM 1 AR 08 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Sinn EZM 1 AR 07 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Sinn EZM 1 AR 09 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Nooit bij stil gestaan maar de kast is natuurlijk gemaakt door SUG.

Sinn EZM 1 AR 11 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Sinn EZM 1 AR 10 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

BBQ'n gaat hem niet worden, gaan verse pasta maken, want hadden daar toch meer zin in. Hoe dat er uit gaat zien:


2015-04-21 Spaghetti pesto 07 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> BBQ'n gaat hem niet worden, gaan verse pasta maken, want hadden daar toch meer zin in. Hoe dat er uit gaat zien:
> 
> 
> 2015-04-21 Spaghetti pesto 07 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Nou, ik kom eten! :-!

Een beetje aan het flippen vandaag; Seiko voor het klussen, de Oris voor later en de NOS Leijona nu maar van die laatste moet ik nog een fotootje van schieten









Nu het warmer wordt maar ook weer eens nadenken over wat we op nato's zullen gooien :think:


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag (en gisteren) de WUS CMW Tourby :


----------



## Martin_B

En vandaag de SeaGull 55th anniversary edition:


----------



## JohnGo

De nieuwe aanwinst, Oriënt Nami diver.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze.


----------



## Bidle

Omega Geneve Racing dial 1968 cal 601 05 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

Op staal, dat wel


----------



## Ursus

Met het mooie weer, overgeschakeld van deze:









Naar deze :


----------



## merl




----------



## JohnGo

Tuna017


----------



## Martin_B

WUS CMW ST-5 project horloge vandaag:


----------



## Al Faromeo

Sinds woensdag om de pols - wisselende bandjes: Manchester Watch Works Iconik 3.


----------



## stijn_b




----------



## JohnGo

SBBN017 Tuna


----------



## Martin_B

vandaag een andere uit de ST-5 project watch serie


----------



## Al Faromeo

De MWW i3 vandaag op een grijze nato - past bij mijn schoentjes:


----------



## meaantje

De 7006-7090 uit 1972. Weer een nieuwe aanwinst.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Tissot quartz chrono op een donkerblauwe hagedissenleren band.


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## meaantje

Vandaag weer de 7006-7090 maar dit maal op de originele stalen Stelux band.


----------



## MHe225

Niet de beste foto, maar heeft toch wel wat, al zeg ik het zelf:


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Niet de beste foto, maar heeft toch wel wat, al zeg ik het zelf:


Noemen ze dat niet 'grainy' ?
Ik vind het idd wel wat hebben :-!

Voor mij, de 1963:


----------



## meaantje

Vintage Casio


----------



## ninzeo

Alpina Race for Water.
Nog steeds zeer happy met deze aankoop. Veel Alpina modellen zijn qua afwerking en looks echte bargains. Deze limited chrono is exceptioneel.


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Noemen ze dat niet 'grainy' ?
> Ik vind het idd wel wat hebben :-!


Inderdaad - grofkorrelig in goed Nederlands, een term uit de tijd dat we met film fotografeerden. Ik heb het eerder gezien en ben verbaasd dat dit op deze wijze (ook) in digitale foto's manifesteert. Vandaag nog steeds hetzelfde horloge; voor de oplettende kijker, precies 12 uur tijdsverschil tussen deze fotos. En nu dan met irritante reflecties .... er is ook altijd war (LOL).









Pinksteren in NL, ofwel, een lekker lang weekend. Geniet er van!


----------



## Bidle

Helaas, zondag en maandag werken,... het is niet anders. Echter nog een paar maandjes en dan is het gedaan. ;-)


Vulcain Cricket vintage 07 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## meaantje

Eindelijk weer eens om de pols, de panda.


----------



## MHe225

De foto is van gisteren, maar ook vandaag dragen wij onze '98 Fortis Fliegers:


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Inderdaad - grofkorrelig in goed Nederlands, een term uit de tijd dat we met film fotografeerden. Ik heb het eerder gezien en ben verbaasd dat dit op deze wijze (ook) in digitale foto's manifesteert.


Sterker nog; er zijn nu digitale camera's met filters die dit film effect expres creeren ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Helaas, zondag en maandag werken,... het is niet anders. Echter nog een paar maandjes en dan is het gedaan. ;-)
> 
> 
> Vulcain Cricket vintage 07 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Pensioen? Of is de klus over? Mooie Vulcain in elk geval, ik vind de re-issue ook niet slecht alleen jammer dat ie met 42mm is, 40 had beter geweest IMHO


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Eindelijk weer eens om de pols, de panda.


Een halve panda dan, he? :-d

Vandaag de SKX maar weer eens om


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## meaantje




----------



## Proenski

Mijn eerste "Swiss made"


----------



## meaantje

Vandaag weer een vintage quartz.


----------



## Bidle

Voor mij de Zenith met cal. 135


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 09 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 11 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## meaantje




----------



## Proenski

Ik doe mee met een Seiko


----------



## Bidle

Een van mijn laatste aanwinsten. 

Patek Chronograph 5170G-010 20 by -Bidle-


----------



## meaantje

Bidle said:


> Een van mijn laatste aanwinsten.
> 
> Patek Chronograph 5170G-010 20 by -Bidle-


Dat moet toch wel een heel speciaal gevoel zijn om een Patek te dragen. De creme de la creme van de horlogemakers.


----------



## Martijn14




----------



## MHe225

Voor mij nog steeds het oudste nieuw gekochte horloge* in mijn verzameling









* Kerst '98


----------



## JohnGo

Een zonnig horloge, de SKX011J


----------



## MHe225

Voor vandaag en de rest van de week "het spoor op", nu het nog kan zonder spitsheffing:








(verse foto, net geen uur oud)


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag het horloge met de vreemde naam


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Proenski

Neerlands glorie


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vakantie in Wenen, Oostenrijk. Draag vandaag deze:


----------



## meaantje

De nieuwe aanwinst natuurlijk!


----------



## Al Faromeo

Nieuw bandje aan mijn MWW Iconik 3 - vandaag ontvangen van DeGriff straps:


----------



## JohnGo

De Oriënt Nami, de meest draagbare en platte 46mm die ik ooit rond mijn pols ervaren heb, met dank aan de geïntegreerde band en sterk aflopende lugs...


----------



## MHe225

Het is inmiddels hier genoegzaam bekend dat ik doorgaans op zondag een gekleed horloge uitzoek en draag. Zo ook vandaag; enige verschil: ik vroeg eega lief er ook eentje uit te zoeken en te dragen. Zij opteerde voor de Beijing Beihai en (dus) pakte ik de Minerva Pythagore. 'n Niet alledaags paar - passend wel, want dat hebben wij ook vaker dan eens gehoord.

Er is nog een reden om juist deze foto hier te plaatsen - het zal de meesten hier ontgaan zijn, maar in het Omega forum hebben wij aanstaande vrijdag (23 juni) uitgeroepen tot *Hers & His Friday*. Open voor iedereen, Omega en andere merken. Maar wel een duo wrist-shot. Misschien zien we een paar van jullie ook langskomen?


----------



## Proenski

Bezig een blokhut op te bouwen dus de Kinetic is perfect (op nato maar ook daar moet ik nog eens een foto van schieten)









en voor als het werk erop zit


----------



## MHe225

Zondagavond gewisseld naar het horloge voor deze werkweek. Het is hier zeker zo warm als in de lage landen (beetje warmer .... thermometer in de auto liet vandaag 38.5C zien) en verder komt tropische storm Cindy onze kant op. Vooralsnog lijken we aan de goede kant te zitten, maar als deze een beetje afwijkt van de projectie, kunnen we zomaar 20 - 30 cm neerslag voor onze kiezen krijgen. Een duiker is derhalve de beste keus:


----------



## Proenski

Op staal (ja, ook daar nog een foto van maken)


----------



## T_I

Na een hele tijd met zo'n fotbit gelopen te hebben ben ik weer terug naar mechanisch. (werd er stiekem toch gestrest van)

Eerste mechanische horloge sinds lange tijd, deze:


----------



## meaantje

Afgelopen week wat computer problemen en niet online geweest hier op WUS. Vandaag maar weer eens posten, de 7548 draag ik vandaag.


----------



## JohnGo

Happy to be .home again.
Mijn beide vakantiehorloges, de SKX011 als activiteitshorloge en de Nami om een hapje te gaan eten 's avonds. Het was een goed combo. De SKX staat al op BE-tijd, terwijl de Nami nog de tijd van de Azoren aangeeft.









Intussen deze om de pols.


----------



## MHe225

Wij hadden 23 juni uitgeroepen tot Hers & His Friday voor het Omega forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/hers-his-friday-june-23-what-two-you-wearing-4446578.html met de uitdrukkelijke stelling dat iedereen welkom is. Vandaar een duo-shot voor ons en Anneke koos voor een van mijn Speedmasters i.p.v een van haar horloges (had gedacht dat ze voor haar Seamaster 300 zou opteren.









Vandaag draagt zij weer haar Doxa 200T Coralline en heb ik de Mitsukoshi Conversie om.

PS - welkom thuis, JohnGo; ik was verbaasd dat je nog zó laat op was, maar je bovenstaande post verklaart het helemaal. Was het leuk en genoeglijk?


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Vandaag draagt zij weer haar Doxa 200T Coralline en heb ik de Mitsukoshi Conversie om.


Wat hij zegt:


----------



## JohnGo

Love it or hate it, maar de Ball Marvelight is voor mij een blijver. Tritium rules!


----------



## meaantje

De druilerigheid van het weer is goed terug te zien in deze foto


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> De druilerigheid van het weer is goed terug te zien in deze foto


Druilerige Omega??


----------



## Proenski

Schildpadje


----------



## JohnGo

The twins


----------



## Al Faromeo

Vandaag de Zenith Pacific maar weer eens uit het rek getrokken:


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Druilerige Omega??


Jep, erg bleek op de foto. Vandaag weer een nieuwe Omega in de bus. Maar er was ook een andere aanwinst dus die draag ik.


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> The twins


Huh, heb je er 2??


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Huh, heb je er 2??


Nu wel Proenski. In twee jaar tijd twee van deze mint klokjes opgesnord bijna 30 jaar na productiedatum. Ik heb nummer twee voor een vriendelijke prijs kunnen aankopen en is ook een full set. 
Paar keer gedragen maar zo goed als nieuw. Mocht het mis gaan de komende jaren met mijn SpationauteIII heb ik een back-up en anders is het een spaarpotje met hoogstwaarschijnlijk meer rendement dan een miezerige termijnrekening ofzo ;-)


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Proenski

Blokhut staat bijna maar zolang mijn mede-bouwer er niet is ben ik aan het schilderen. Komt hier een spatje op dan is het zo weer verwijderd ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Krijgen we die blokhut ook nog te zien? Ben zelf momenteel reizende met nu een tussenstop in NL alwaar ik vrouwlief achter laat. Morgen heel vroeg weer verder. Voor deze weken een horloge passend bij mijn nationaliteit (LOL)


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Krijgen we die blokhut ook nog te zien?


Jawel hoor als dat je pleziert ;-) Zodra ie af is zal ik een fotootje schieten maar we zijn voorlopig nog wel even bezig. Het wordt een "buitenkamer" dus geen schuurtje waar je wat tuingereedschap ingooit dus het afwerkniveau ligt een stukje hoger


----------



## meaantje

Twin quartz


----------



## JohnGo

De twee van vandaag...


----------



## T_I

Te warm voor een leer bandje, dus de 5 weer om de pols...


----------



## Shadowjack

JohnGo said:


> De twee van vandaag...
> 
> View attachment 12326127
> 
> 
> View attachment 12326131
> 
> 
> View attachment 12326129


Die klok!!! :-!


----------



## Shadowjack

Ook in nieuwe aanwinsten, Seiko Solar Pepsi. Erg blij mee.


----------



## JohnGo

Dit oudje uit 1976


----------



## T_I

Het is wat koeler, dus leer kan weer.


----------



## meaantje




----------



## Kevin1986

Hmt pilot


----------



## JohnGo

De Seiko 5 'Mount Fuji'. Genoemd naar de berg in Japan die in 2015 Unesco werelderfgoed werd verklaard.
Super gedetailleerde wijzerplaat, in dit (prijs)segment nog nooit beter gezien dan dit.
Die funky sumo-wijzertjes en de meegaande witte dag/datumaanduiding maken het plaatje voor mij compleet. Met de aflopende lugs is deze ondanks zijn 44mm ook heel draagbaar voor de kleinere en normale polsen. Binnenin tikt een ongedecoreerd 4R36-werkpaardje, te zien door de zichtbodem. Genoeg gezeverd, paar fotootjes :-d


----------



## Ursus

Dit gemene beestje


----------



## Proenski

Deze vandaag kort even om de pols. Overweeg om te verkopen maar deze koop je niet zomaar terug over spijt gesproken. Dus maar weer teruggelegd in het kistje ;-)


----------



## T_I

Proenski said:


> Deze vandaag kort even om de pols. Overweeg om te verkopen maar deze koop je niet zomaar terug over spijt gesproken. Dus maar weer teruggelegd in het kistje ;-)


Een echte 24h? (ik zou er op gaan azen als je 'm kwijt wil  )


----------



## Proenski

T_I said:


> Een echte 24h? (ik zou er op gaan azen als je 'm kwijt wil  )


Nee, heeft gewoon een 12 uurs aanduiding maar wel een 24 uur ring. Die zie je overigens vaker bij Orients uit die periode. Zie hier mijn worldtimer


----------



## T_I

Proenski said:


> Nee, heeft gewoon een 12 uurs aanduiding maar wel een 24 uur ring. Die zie je overigens vaker bij Orients uit die periode. Zie hier mijn worldtimer


Ah, ok, leuk. (ziet er wel huge uit)


----------



## Proenski

T_I said:


> Ah, ok, leuk. (ziet er wel huge uit)


Voor die tijd zeker maar het valt mee 42mm zonder de kroon en 45mm "lug to lug" maar omdat de bandaanzet in de kast zit draagt ie kleiner.


----------



## JohnGo

De laatste dagen niet van de pols geweest, de SRP783. Heerlijk zomerhorloge, met die brute uurmarkers en grafische wijzerplaat, deze heeft me nog geen moment verveeld. Ik kan zelfs leven met de redelijk stugge siliconen band die origineel op dit horloge zit. 
Betreffende nauwkeurigheid stoot deze de SKX011 van de troon momenteel, -1/+1 sec over vier dagen gemeten, waarschijnlijk een GS-uurwerkmaker die stout geweest was en voor straf Vijfjes moest afregelen :-d;-)
Binnenkort toch maar eens dat lullig plastiekje van de achterkant peuteren want ik denk dat dit een blijvertje wordt...


----------



## ninzeo

Snel eruit gehaald voor een foto (daarna pas de datum gezet)










Wordt tijd voor een SOTC. M'n 30 slot vitrine is 100% gevuld.


----------



## MHe225

Zelfde horloge (al 2weken om de pols, derde vrijdag vandaag), verse foto tussen de buien door:


----------



## meaantje

ninzeo said:


> Snel eruit gehaald voor een foto (daarna pas de datum gezet)
> 
> Wordt tijd voor een SOTC. M'n 30 slot vitrine is 100% gevuld.


Zo te zien zit er ook een hoop ander mooi in die doos. Ben benieuwd naar je collectie |>


----------



## Proenski

Nog steeds druk met allerlei klussen dus een praktische keuze vandaag


----------



## meaantje

Ik doe het vandaag met zn oudere quartz broertje


----------



## Targaryen

Nu we het toch over Seiko hebben ... één van mijn favoriete horloges


----------



## JohnGo

In plaats van maandag baaldag is het ball-dag ;-)


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> In plaats van maandag baaldag is het ball-dag ;-)


Fraaie klok! Wil ooit ook eens een horloge met tritium bezitten. Heb daarom een Marathon op het oog gehad maar dat is 'm niet geworden


----------



## Proenski

De Sturmanskie vandaag


----------



## Emrejagger

Een 5je waar ik helemaal verliefd op ben. Snkl41









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## meaantje

De vroege quartz vandaag


----------



## Al Faromeo

JohnGo said:


> In plaats van maandag baaldag is het ball-dag ;-)


Mooie klok, prachtige combinatie!


----------



## Targaryen

Omega voor vandaag


----------



## Proenski

Targaryen said:


> Omega voor vandaag


 Oh, da's een mooie! Volgens mij ook niet al te klein voor een vintage als ik het zo zie. Mag ik zo brutaal zijn om te vragen in wat voor prijsrange je moet shoppen voor zoiets fraais? :think::-!


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Oh, da's een mooie! Volgens mij ook niet al te klein voor een vintage als ik het zo zie. Mag ik zo brutaal zijn om te vragen in wat voor prijsrange je moet shoppen voor zoiets fraais? :think::-!


Vanwege de diameter en leeftijd zijn die 50's Omega's wel wat duurder. Er staat er hier een te koop:

https://www.horlogeforum.nl/t/tk-omega-vintage-jumbo-2505-21/111005


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Vanwege de diameter en leeftijd zijn die 50's Omega's wel wat duurder. Er staat er hier een te koop:
> 
> https://www.horlogeforum.nl/t/tk-omega-vintage-jumbo-2505-21/111005


Thanks, een beste prijs maar het is wel een Omega natuurlijk. Nou ben ik niet echt van de dress watches en zal daar niet snel heel veel geld aan uitgeven dus blijf ik het voorlopig met deze doen. In elk geval een merk dat je niet 1-2-3 tegenkomt ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

Tuna017 vandaag









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## meaantje

De SARB035 op een jubilee


----------



## JohnGo

Hetzelfde merk als mevrouw op de vooravond van Nationale feestdag in BE, was me nog niet opgevallen tot we aan de apero zaten, fotomoment dus...


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Weer een jaartje ouder, nog 6 jaar een een stukje vóór de AOW... Vandaag een polo met een oranje streepje erin, dus....


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## JohnGo

Ikke Edox vintage handwind, madame haar Movado quartz.


----------



## Proenski

Die Delfin blijft echt een topper!


----------



## meaantje

Mijn favoriete moderne Seiko


----------



## JohnGo

Nog steeds de Edox...


----------



## Bidle

Minerva Pythagore Grande Applique 05 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

^^^^

*JohnGo*: krijgen we ook een foto waar jouw Alfa helemaal op staat? Ik herken deze niet aan stuur en meters ..... klassieker, maar verder kom ik niet.

*Bidle*: had de Pythagore vanochtend in mijn handen maar vond dat ik weer eens een van mijn andere dress-watches moest pakken. Was toch wel leuk geweest als beide hier waren langs gekomen. Hoe vaak gebeurt dat nou?

Heb ruim 3 weken de Doxa 1200T DWL gedragen - nog 1 foto dan, bijna in z'n element. Het zal jullie niet ontgaan zijn, dat is Noordzee strand









Voor vandaag een gekleed horloge; deze 60th Anniversary Edition blijft leuk:








(oude foto)


----------



## Targaryen

Dank je. Ik ben er ook erg blij mee. Subsecond FTW 

Formaat is 35mm en past prima om mijn pols (als zeg ik het zelf). Sinds ik deze heb neig ik steeds meer naar <40mm horloges, toch jammer dat er weinig op de markt komt in dit formaat. Gelukkig is er een prima vintagemarkt tegenwoordig al zijn de prijzen soms bizar voor modellen in goede conditie. 

Deze heb ik aangeschaft rond de 800USD, uurwerk is de 30t2. Rond 1947 gemaakt


----------



## Proenski

FF om de pols op een nieuwe stalen band (ja, ja ik loop achter met foto's :-( ) deze JUMBO


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> FF om de pols op een nieuwe stalen band (ja, ja ik loop achter met foto's :-( ) deze JUMBO
> 
> View attachment 12374247


Wat voor uurwerk zit hier in?


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Wat voor uurwerk zit hier in?


Glycine zegt Ref. 3803.18 AT hetgeen neerkomt op een ETA Valjoux 7750. In hoeverre Glycine aanpassingen doet weet ik niet maar in elk geval wordt de rotor vaak onder handen genomen maar da's puur decoratief..


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Glycine zegt Ref. 3803.18 AT hetgeen neerkomt op een ETA Valjoux 7750. In hoeverre Glycine aanpassingen doet weet ik niet maar in elk geval wordt de rotor vaak onder handen genomen maar da's puur decoratief..


Ze hebben in ieder geval dan de seconde wijzer op 9 weg gehaald. Ik vind hem eigenlijk zo een heel mooie cleane look hebben zonder sub dial op 9.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Ze hebben in ieder geval dan de seconde wijzer op 9 weg gehaald. Ik vind hem eigenlijk zo een heel mooie cleane look hebben zonder sub dial op 9.


Idd, vind ik ook. Sommige vinden het niks maar ik mis een secondewijzer eigenlijk niet zo en als ik 'm wel nodig heb dan grijp ik iets anders uit het kistje ;-)


----------



## T_I

JohnGo said:


> In plaats van maandag baaldag is het ball-dag ;-)


Leuk horloge, maar ik blijf die lensjes foei lelijk vinden. (Maar ze schijnen eraf te kunnen)

Hier blijft het met deze temperaturen bij de Seiko.


----------



## JohnGo

MHe225 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> *JohnGo*: krijgen we ook een foto waar jouw Alfa helemaal op staat? Ik herken deze niet aan stuur en meters ..... klassieker, maar verder kom ik niet.
> 
> Alfa Berlina 2000 '72 met Berlina 1750 dashboard en GTA-velgjes ;-) A joy to drive, komt nog heel goed mee in het verkeer. Van deze zijn er nog weinig over daar de 2000-motor zeer gegeerd was om over te bouwen in de eerste coupé-versies en Giulia's, die maximaal konden beschikken over de 1600-motor vanaf de fabriek.


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> MHe225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> *JohnGo*: krijgen we ook een foto waar jouw Alfa helemaal op staat? Ik herken deze niet aan stuur en meters ..... klassieker, maar verder kom ik niet.
> 
> Alfa Berlina 2000 '72 met Berlina 1750 dashboard en GTA-velgjes ;-) A joy to drive, komt nog heel goed mee in het verkeer. Van deze zijn er nog weinig over daar de 2000-motor zeer gegeerd was om over te bouwen in de eerste coupé-versies en Giulia's, die maximaal konden beschikken over de 1600-motor vanaf de fabriek.
> 
> View attachment 12381865
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb niets met auto's maar zo'n klassieker oogt toch wel beter dan het meeste van het moderne grut. En die bull mag er ook zijn natuurlijk ?
Click to expand...


----------



## meaantje




----------



## MHe225

JohnGo said:


> Alfa Berlina 2000 '72 met Berlina 1750 dashboard en GTA-velgjes ;-) A joy to drive, komt nog heel goed mee in het verkeer. Van deze zijn er nog weinig over daar de 2000-motor zeer gegeerd was om over te bouwen in de eerste coupé-versies en Giulia's, die maximaal konden beschikken over de 1600-motor vanaf de fabriek.
> 
> View attachment 12381867


Ja, dat had ik dus nooit geraden ..... dankjewel enne .... hele mooie auto. Die klassieke Alfa's zijn wel heel mooi. Veel van de nieuwere modellen ook trouwens. Maar niet allemaal.

Lang geleden kwam ik heel dicht bij de aankoop van een GT Junior en gelukkig had ik het benul deze te laten keuren ...... was opgevuld met 3 maanden Telegraaf, 'n laagje plamuur en nieuwe lak ......

Om bij het thema van de draad te blijven:


----------



## Al Faromeo

JohnGo said:


> .../...Alfa Berlina 2000 '72 met Berlina 1750 dashboard en GTA-velgjes.../...


Prachtige auto, mooie plaatjes!


----------



## meaantje

6306-8000 uit 1976


----------



## JohnGo

Geblokkeerde onderrug, dus niet veel meer te doen dan kaarsrecht op m'n bureaustoel te zitten, wat surfen, lezen en met horloges spelen natuurlijk.
Wat pics van de horloges van vandaag:









































Prettig week-end iedereen ✌ ✌ ✌


----------



## MHe225

JohnGo said:


> Geblokkeerde onderrug, dus niet veel meer te doen dan kaarsrecht op m'n bureaustoel te zitten, wat surfen, lezen en met horloges spelen natuurlijk.
> Wat pics van de horloges van vandaag:
> View attachment 12386417
> 
> 
> Prettig week-end iedereen ✌ ✌ ✌


Klinkt pijnlijk ..... eega-lief heeft net een 3-daagse episode met rugproblemen achter de -ahem- rug ..... kon niet zitten, liggen, staan, lopen. En dus ook niet slapen. 
Glaasje(s) jenever bood ook al geen soellaas Niet leuk.

Succes met dit alles en hopelijk gaat het snel beter

Cushion-case Seiko is erg mooi |>


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Geblokkeerde onderrug, dus niet veel meer te doen dan kaarsrecht op m'n bureaustoel te zitten, wat surfen, lezen en met horloges spelen natuurlijk.


Ai, das minder natuurlijk. Hopelijk snel weer de oude.

Van die twee Seiko's is de vintage mijn favoriet


----------



## Proenski

Gisteren en vandaag mijn SKX in een andere configuratie. Het blijft een fantastisch en veelzijdig werkpaard


----------



## meaantje




----------



## JohnGo

De Mühle TerraSport 'Lufthansa' vandaag.















Prettige zondag iedereen 👋👋


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Gisteren en vandaag mijn SKX in een andere configuratie. Het blijft een fantastisch en veelzijdig werkpaard
> 
> View attachment 12388671


Leuke mod, kan ik wel smaken ?


----------



## JohnGo

Dezelfde Duitser als gisteren.


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Dezelfde Duitser als gisteren.
> 
> View attachment 12391883


Aparte kaart heb je daar


----------



## Bidle

JLC DSC 11 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Foto is meer dan een maand oud, maar dit zijn de horloges die wij weer / nog steeds dragen


----------



## JohnGo

De SKX011 vandaag...


----------



## meaantje

Nieuwe aanwinst. Uit 1975 de lemon face. Het eerste LCD horloges van Seiko dat internationaal beschikbaar was


----------



## michiel

naamloos--4 by mikeeagle1963, on Flickr


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## JohnGo

Oriënt Nami @night















Prettig week-end iedereen 👋


----------



## MHe225

Zondag, dus (weer) een gekleed horloge voor mij. Lijkt of ik voornamelijk naar de Minerva Pythagore neig. En waarom ook niet?
Ten einde duidelijk te maken dat ik hier een verse foto presenteer, heb ik eventjes het haarbandje van mijn vrouw dat ik normaliter om mijn rechterpols draag even aan de linkerkant toegevoegd:


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Zondag, dus (weer) een gekleed horloge voor mij. Lijkt of ik voornamelijk naar de Minerva Pythagore neig. En waarom ook niet?
> Ten einde duidelijk te maken dat ik hier een verse foto presenteer, heb ik eventjes het haarbandje van mijn vrouw dat ik normaliter om mijn rechterpols draag even aan de linkerkant toegevoegd:


Bewijst natuurlijk niets zo'n bandje 😜 maareh wat moet je eigenlijk met een haarbandje om je pols??


----------



## Proenski

Oh en naast de nieuwe aanwinst deze even om de pols


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> Bewijst natuurlijk niets zo'n bandje  maareh wat moet je eigenlijk met een haarbandje om je pols??


Bewijst inderdaad niets; dit zou inderdaad zomaar een (hele) oude foto kunnen zijn. Maar is markant en opvallend genoeg dat als je al mijn geposte foto's met de Pythagore terug zoekt, je zult bemerken dat dit een foto is die ik nog niet eerder heb laten zien.

Haarbandje om mijn pols - niet zomaar een haarbandje, doch, zoals ik schreef, ".... haarbandje van mijn vrouw ...."

Het is een beetje een moeilijk verhaal, dat ik bij gelegenheid zal vertellen. 
Maar vandaag is niet die dag. 
En het is beter om niet te vissen.

Als we over wrist-shots praten, zó ziet mijn rechterpols uit:









En dan te bedenken dat ik helemaal niet van armbanden (voor mannen) houd. Eega-lief draagt dezelfde armband met "Infinity Loop" doch sans haarband


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Bewijst inderdaad niets; dit zou inderdaad zomaar een (hele) oude foto kunnen zijn. Maar is markant en opvallend genoeg dat als je al mijn geposte foto's met de Pythagore terug zoekt, je zult bemerken dat dit een foto is die ik nog niet eerder heb laten zien.
> 
> Haarbandje om mijn pols - niet zomaar een haarbandje, doch, zoals ik schreef, ".... haarbandje van mijn vrouw ...."
> 
> Het is een beetje een moeilijk verhaal, dat ik bij gelegenheid zal vertellen.
> Maar vandaag is niet die dag.
> En het is beter om niet te vissen.
> 
> Als we over wrist-shots praten, zó ziet mijn rechterpols uit:
> 
> En dan te bedenken dat ik helemaal niet van armbanden (voor mannen) houd. Eega-lief draagt dezelfde armband met "Infinity Loop" doch sans haarband


Het was met een knipoog bedoeld hoor, alleen de smiley kwam niet door de "vertaling" heen zie ik. :-( Verder each his own natuurlijk maar je snapt dat het haarbandje wat vragen oproept, althans bij mij. Armbanden die draag ik zelf ook alleen nooit om dezelfde pols als het horloge, dat vind ik pas echt een gruwel maar misschien ben ik wel heel ouderwets :-d


----------



## Al Faromeo

Vandaag de Iconik 3 weer om de plos.
Loopt overigens opvallend stabiel met ongeveer 10 seconden vertraging per week wanneer ik hem regelmatig draag. Als ie leeg gelopen is, dan duurt het een dag of zo voordat ie z'n draai weer gevonden heeft.


----------



## JohnGo

Een minder gekende spacewatch, de Yema SpationauteIII '88
























7A38 Seiko binnenwerk verkleed als Shimauchi V.906


----------



## meaantje

Weer een nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## merl

Deze nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## meaantje

Iedere dag een nieuwe aanwinst om zo wat deze maand


----------



## Al Faromeo

De Iconik op een mooi leren bandje van DeGriff uit Belgie.


----------



## Proenski

De nieuwe aanwinst krijgt natuurlijk draagtijd


----------



## ninzeo

Proenski said:


> De nieuwe aanwinst krijgt natuurlijk draagtijd
> 
> View attachment 12418453


Gaaf! Die heb ik nog niet eerder gezien. Verfrissend eens wat totaal anders! Zijn deze er ook in automaat?


----------



## Bidle

Komen hier weer mooie horloges voorbij en moet eigenlijk vaker even kijken. Hier een Omega om en zowat toe aan vakantie,...


Omega Geneve automatic 06 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

ninzeo said:


> Gaaf! Die heb ik nog niet eerder gezien. Verfrissend eens wat totaal anders! Zijn deze er ook in automaat?


Ja, er is een automaat met een open heart en kroon aan de "verkeerde" kant. Deze Delfins (er is ook nog een quartz chrono) met blauwe bezel zijn echter niet meer in productie.


----------



## ninzeo

Proenski said:


> Ja, er is een automaat met een open heart en kroon aan de "verkeerde" kant. Deze Delfins (er is ook nog een quartz chrono) met blauwe bezel zijn echter niet meer in productie.
> 
> View attachment 12419259


Vershrikkelijk zonde dat open heart. Voor mij een dikke no go. Jouw quartz model met een automaat zou ik graag hebben gekocht. De blauwe bezel ziet er prachtig uit!


----------



## JohnGo

De Marvelight vandaag...

















Prettig week-end iedereen!


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Komen hier weer mooie horloges voorbij en moet eigenlijk vaker even kijken. Hier een Omega om en zowat toe aan vakantie,...


Helemaal mee eens en jij voegt meteen de daad bij het woord. Hele mooie versie van de Genève met die sun-burst dial.

Laat ik ook een duit in het zakje doen:









Draag mijn "grote IWC" al de hele week. Ik heb scherpere foto's van vandaag met minder irritante spiegelingen in het glas, maar daarin komen de geblauwde wijzers niet zo mooi tot hun recht. Vandaar deze foto.
Het kost mij altijd moeite om dit horloge weer weg te leggen - dat zal deze keer gemakkelijker vallen, want z'n bandje is kapot aan het gaan.

Fijne vakantie, Bidle - die heb je wel verdiend. Geniet er van.


----------



## Proenski

ninzeo said:


> Vershrikkelijk zonde dat open heart. Voor mij een dikke no go. Jouw quartz model met een automaat zou ik graag hebben gekocht. De blauwe bezel ziet er prachtig uit!


Tja, dat model vond ik ook het mooist dus neem ik het feit dat het een quartz is graag voor lief.

Na een tijdje op mechanische horloges te hebben gefocust ben ik erachter gekomen dat ik het ook wel prettig vind om ook een aantal quartz horloges in de collectie te hebben, zeker als ze naast de bekende voordelen ook nog flink waterbestendig zijn.


----------



## meaantje

Deze nu het nog kan


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Helemaal mee eens en jij voegt meteen de daad bij het woord. Hele mooie versie van de Genève met die sun-burst dial.
> 
> Fijne vakantie, Bidle - die heb je wel verdiend. Geniet er van.


Was het maar zo'n feest. Vakantie moet weer eens op zich wachten. Zal volgend jaar worden, ga hem binnenkort vastleggen, mag ook wel na 4 jaar. 


Minerva Pythagore 2000 RG 09 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag één van mijn weinige quarzen:


----------



## meaantje




----------



## JohnGo




----------



## MHe225

Heb mijn (bij verre) duurste horloge verruild voor een van de goedkoopste - draag ik niet met minder plezier.
En eega-lief doet gezellig mee:








_foto vers van zondag_


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Hier een Jan-zonder-geld.. Ik kon deze leuke IWC Aquatimer hommage kopen voor nog geen 60 euro, rvs, dôme kristalletje, Miyota automatisch uurwerk, schroefbare kroon. Ik kon geen weerstand bieden en hij draagt ook lekker op een beter leren bandje (deze kwam op een rubber bandje à la Aquatimer) Debert DT7919, (sorry voor de onscherpe binnenshuis foto, buiten continu regen).


----------



## JohnGo

tonijn017 voor mij vandaag...


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Hier een Jan-zonder-geld.. Ik kon deze leuke IWC Aquatimer hommage kopen voor nog geen 60 euro, rvs, dôme kristalletje, Miyota automatisch uurwerk, schroefbare kroon. Ik kon geen weerstand bieden en hij draagt ook lekker op een beter leren bandje (deze kwam op een rubber bandje à la Aquatimer) Debert DT7919, (sorry voor de onscherpe binnenshuis foto, buiten continu regen).


Niet slecht gezien het prijskaartje


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Niet slecht gezien het prijskaartje


Zeker niet, heb horloges van dezelfde kwaliteit voor 2 tot 3 keer de aanschafprijs van deze...


----------



## meaantje

Ik dacht dat ik had gepost, blijkbaar niet. Deze nieuwe aanwinst vandaag!


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Ik dacht dat ik had gepost, blijkbaar niet. Deze nieuwe aanwinst vandaag!


Ik word een beetje hebberig van al die Seiko's die jij post.. Waar HAAL je ze vandaan?? :-s:-!


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Ik word een beetje hebberig van al die Seiko's die jij post.. Waar HAAL je ze vandaan?? :-s:-!


Ik had vandaag zelfs 2 nieuwe aanwinsten haha. Kom eigenlijk zo'n beetje overal wel vandaan, ebay, marktplaats, fora etc.


----------



## meaantje

Omdat ik hem zo leuk vind vandaag gewoon nog een keertje


----------



## Proenski

Vandaag heel even deze Mido om een after market stalen band op maat te maken zodat ik 'm ook bij warmer weer om de pols kan hebben


----------



## Bidle




----------



## MHe225

^^^
Mooie GP, meneer B |>
Heb je ook beetje info voor ons, zoals modelnaam, leeftijd, afmetingen (oogt kleiner, maar zonder referentie moeilijk te schatten)?

Het is zondag, dus voor mij ......


----------



## Bidle

Uiteraard.

Het betreft een GP rond midden '40. Met een schitterend (al schrijf ik het zelf) menufactuur uurwerkje met een gangreserve van maar liefst 41 uur. Het uurwerkje is een 29mm, dat dus mooi traditioneel binnen de 30mm valt. De diameter van de kast zonder kroon is 38mm en daarmee natuurlijk een perfecte maat. Zelf vind ik dit een erg mooi tijdloos horloge en vergelijkbaar met een paar andere grote merken.


----------



## Bidle

Wissel


Junghans Max Bill 15 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Wissel
> 
> 
> Junghans Max Bill 15 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Oe platte hap


----------



## MHe225

Hier ook 'n wissel - zondagse klokjes zijn niet voor door de week :-d


----------



## nckwvr

Een BB36 zelfbouw projectje dat ik een tijdje geleden in elkaar heb geknutseld.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo

Zelfbouwprojektjes. Weekendwissels. Lekker hoor.
Daar sta ik als beginneling.

Vandaag de Iconik 3, op een nieuwe zuludiver in admiralty grey - ziet weer mooi uit! - foto van de combinatie volgt nog...


----------



## Al Faromeo

Hier istie dan - Iconik 3 op Watchgekko Admiralty Grey Zuludiver...


----------



## JohnGo

Al Faromeo said:


> Hier istie dan - Iconik 3 op Watchgekko Admiralty Grey Zuludiver...


Stoer horloge, veel draagplezier toegewenst!

Ik had ook al een horloge van MWW een tijdje terug.


----------



## Bidle

Lijkt me duidelijk, voorlopig deze om:


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Mooi hoor - de pen ook (heb je daar details van?).

Ben dus niet de enige hier die met een vulpen schrijft - doe ik eigenlijk mijn hele leven al: in klas 1 begonnen met overtrekpapier en een houten potlood. Daarna kroontjespen - heb ik bijna 3 jaar mee geschreven. Vervolgens naadloos naar een vulpen. Ik schrijf inmiddels met mijn 5de vulpen - alle 4 de voorgangers zijn gewoon op / versleten (#1 is gebroken omdat klasgenoten het leuk vonden met mijn tas te gooien).

Vreemd genoeg ben ik naar een veel goedkopere pen gestapt, waarschijnlijk omdat hier in de buurt geen goed pennenwinkels zijn (dat ik weet / wist) en ik niet bereid ben honderden dollars aan een pen uit te geven waarmee ik niet eerst proef geschreven heb. En zo eindigde ik met deze, heel veel pen voor z'n geld en schrijft lekker vanaf dag één:









Dit specifieke model is niet meer verkrijgbaar - was een LE; deze hele serie is gereduceerd tot nog slechts één model: https://www.twsbi.com/collections/fountain-pens/products/twsbi-diamond-580-clear-fountain-pen


----------



## Proenski

De Pepsi SKX, afgewisseld met deze









Binnenkort ook maar weer eens wat anders in de roulatie gooien


----------



## TagTime

Mijn Hamilton LE Intra-Matic 68.


----------



## Proenski

De Sturmanski Traveller (brits Engelse spelling hier) Watch


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Double-P

De nieuwe Zenith!


----------



## MHe225

Ik twijfelde tussen deze twee:









en heb uiteindelijk de Seiko gepakt. Vandaag heb ik een robuust horloge nodig, dat vuil mag en kan worden en ook mogelijk wat krassen gaat oplopen. Voordeel van de Seiko is dat deze gemakkelijker onder (werk)handschoenen valt.

Ik ga vandaag met crews van de kerk "mudding out homes" die ondergelopen zijn tijdens / in de nasleep van Harvey. Dat wordt leeg dragen, spullen eruit, prut scheppen, tapijt en gipsplaat er uit rukken, isolatiemateriaal eruit, &#8230;.. (meeste huizen hier zijn houtskelet bouw). En waarschijnlijk vrijdag en zaterdag weer. Ik moet er al om 7:30 zijn &#8230;.. het moet niet gekker worden, dit begint op werk te lijken. De lijst met huizen die we hebben is veel groter dan we aankunnen.

Clean-up van deze storm wordt een kwestie van hele lange adem. Als straks de camera's weg zijn en andere dingen in de media om aandacht vragen, gaat dit gewoon door.

Ik schreef het eerder, wij zijn weer de dans ontsprongen, met geen schade, alleen een paar spannende dagen en dagen van ongemak. Sommige mensen zijn niet zo fortuinlijk en veel, zo niet alles, kwijt geraakt. Voeg daarbij dat ruwweg 20% van de mensen / huizen niet of onderverzekerd is .....

Later!


----------



## Double-P

MHe225 said:


> Clean-up van deze storm wordt een kwestie van hele lange adem. Als straks de camera's weg zijn en andere dingen in de media om aandacht vragen, gaat dit gewoon door.
> 
> Ik schreef het eerder, wij zijn weer de dans ontsprongen, met geen schade, alleen een paar spannende dagen en dagen van ongemak. Sommige mensen zijn niet zo fortuinlijk en veel, zo niet alles, kwijt geraakt. Voeg daarbij dat ruwweg 20% van de mensen / huizen niet of onderverzekerd is .....
> 
> Later!


Succes met die hardnodige lange adem. Hopelijk blijft het bij jullie vooral materiele schade, ipv persoonlijke.


----------



## Proenski

Na een lange tijd op de winder te hebben doorgebracht de Oris









Als het kouder wordt denk ik dat 'm ook leren schoenen geef


----------



## meaantje

Wat minder op wus gezeten de afgelopen week en weer een hoop te lezen hier. Vandaag een van mn favorieten:


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Ik twijfelde tussen deze twee en heb uiteindelijk de Seiko gepakt. Vandaag heb ik een robuust horloge nodig, dat vuil mag en kan worden en ook mogelijk wat krassen gaat oplopen. Voordeel van de Seiko is dat deze gemakkelijker onder (werk)handschoenen valt.
> 
> Ik ga vandaag met crews van de kerk "mudding out homes" die ondergelopen zijn tijdens / in de nasleep van Harvey. Dat wordt leeg dragen, spullen eruit, prut scheppen, tapijt en gipsplaat er uit rukken, isolatiemateriaal eruit, &#8230;.. (meeste huizen hier zijn houtskelet bouw). En waarschijnlijk vrijdag en zaterdag weer. Ik moet er al om 7:30 zijn &#8230;.. het moet niet gekker worden, dit begint op werk te lijken. De lijst met huizen die we hebben is veel groter dan we aankunnen.


Hopelijk nemen jullie mij niet kwalijk dat ik een keertje in het Engels post (kopieer en plak) - ik ben gewoon te moe om dit nog een keer opnieuw te typen, maar dan in het Nederlands.

I returned home about two hours ago - I had signed up with crews from church to mud out some homes - we ended up in a huge house that had taken on more than 40" of water &#8230;&#8230; Two flooded vehicles &#8230;&#8230;. What a sight. We worked with a substantial crew all day and will be returning tomorrow. Any idea how heavy a King-size Temrurpedic mattress that has been under water, is? We ended up cutting the thing in pieces. Spending a day in a flooded home is a humbling experience and makes you realize even more how fortunate we've been. The inconvenience of no power pales in comparison to losing so much of your stuff.

Brought some of the mud home:


----------



## Double-P

De Speedy. Met de rose gold OAK Manchetknopen gemaakt van whisky vaten van The Macallan.


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Hopelijk nemen jullie mij niet kwalijk dat ik een keertje in het Engels post (kopieer en plak) - ik ben gewoon te moe om dit nog een keer opnieuw te typen, maar dan in het Nederlands.
> 
> I returned home about two hours ago - I had signed up with crews from church to mud out some homes - we ended up in a huge house that had taken on more than 40" of water &#8230;&#8230; Two flooded vehicles &#8230;&#8230;. What a sight. We worked with a substantial crew all day and will be returning tomorrow. Any idea how heavy a King-size Temrurpedic mattress that has been under water, is? We ended up cutting the thing in pieces. Spending a day in a flooded home is a humbling experience and makes you realize even more how fortunate we've been. The inconvenience of no power pales in comparison to losing so much of your stuff.
> 
> Brought some of the mud home:
> 
> View attachment 12471997


Wow, een Casio G-Shock Mudman was meer op zijn plaats geweest hier.. :roll:

Met een knipoog ;-) natuurlijk, kuddos voor je inzet :-!, die zal ongetwijfeld gewaardeerd worden.


----------



## meaantje




----------



## Proenski

Solar?


----------



## Shadowjack

MHe225 said:


> Hopelijk nemen jullie mij niet kwalijk dat ik een keertje in het Engels post (kopieer en plak) - ik ben gewoon te moe om dit nog een keer opnieuw te typen, maar dan in het Nederlands.
> 
> I returned home about two hours ago - I had signed up with crews from church to mud out some homes - we ended up in a huge house that had taken on more than 40" of water &#8230;&#8230; Two flooded vehicles &#8230;&#8230;. What a sight. We worked with a substantial crew all day and will be returning tomorrow. Any idea how heavy a King-size Temrurpedic mattress that has been under water, is? We ended up cutting the thing in pieces. Spending a day in a flooded home is a humbling experience and makes you realize even more how fortunate we've been. The inconvenience of no power pales in comparison to losing so much of your stuff.
> 
> Brought some of the mud home:
> 
> View attachment 12471997
> 
> 
> View attachment 12471991


respect man.


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Solar?


Die vraag kreeg ik van iemand anders ook al. Maar nee, gewoon een automaat. Wel een zeldzaam 7039 uurwerk.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Die vraag kreeg ik van iemand anders ook al. Maar nee, gewoon een automaat. Wel een zeldzaam 7039 uurwerk.


Ah ja, nu zie ik ook de 21 J op de wijzerplaat. Het zal het zonnetje onderop wel geweest zijn dat we aan solar denken.

Ik ken de Advan range ook niet moet ik eerlijk zeggen.


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Ah ja, nu zie ik ook de 21 J op de wijzerplaat. Het zal het zonnetje onderop wel geweest zijn dat we aan solar denken.
> 
> Ik ken de Advan range ook niet moet ik eerlijk zeggen.


Een van de sub brands uit de 70's. Vooral veel gekke ontwerpen:


----------



## Proenski

Wow, ja als dat de zeventiger jaren niet zijn dan weet ik het ook niet meer... :-d Kleur, facet geslepen glas b-) :-!


----------



## Proenski

Terug om de pols


----------



## MHe225

Na 'n week ook weer eens gewisseld:


----------



## Bidle

Panerai 317K Black Knight 20 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Zal niet als een verrassing komen dat ik vandaag de Pythagore draag .....


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Zal niet als een verrassing komen dat ik vandaag de Pythagore draag .....
> 
> View attachment 12495987


Blijft een schitterend horloge, toevallig gisteren even snel op de foto gezet. Dit voor een nieuwe aanwinst, maar deze blijft toch wel een hele speciale!


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Blijft een schitterend horloge, toevallig gisteren even snel op de foto gezet. Dit voor een nieuwe aanwinst, maar deze blijft toch wel een hele speciale!


Helemaal mee eens - ik vind dit mijn mooiste / fraaiste / sjiekste horloge. Daar legt (zelfs) mijn IWC Portuguese het tegen af. En de Pythagore is ook bijzonderder / specialer. 
Nog altijd buitengewoon blij met dit horloge en ben de man die deze aankoop gefaciliteerd heeft ook nog steeds zeer erkentelijk ;-)

P.S. - natuurlijk ben ik nu wel ook benieuwd naar de foto van jouw Pythagore (en die nieuwe aanwinst). Die moeten volgend weekend om, kun je deze hier mooi eventjes showen


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Helemaal mee eens - ik vind dit mijn mooiste / fraaiste / sjiekste horloge. Daar legt (zelfs) mijn IWC Portuguese het tegen af. En de Pythagore is ook bijzonderder / specialer.
> Nog altijd buitengewoon blij met dit horloge en ben de man die deze aankoop gefaciliteerd heeft ook nog steeds zeer erkentelijk ;-)
> 
> P.S. - natuurlijk ben ik nu wel ook benieuwd naar de foto van jouw Pythagore (en die nieuwe aanwinst). Die moeten volgend weekend om, kun je deze hier mooi eventjes showen


De nieuwe Minerva heb ik hier al een paar foto's van gepost:
Minerva Avus II

Dit kijkt makkelijker natuurlijk:

Minerva Avus II VX1422GHT 13 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Minerva Avus II VX1422GHT 05 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

En de nieuwe foto's vallen eigenlijk tegen, had hem even voor handen dus snel gemaakt. De wijzerplaat komt wel redelijk tot zijn recht. 

Minerva Pythagore Grande 18 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Hier nog met een stukje tekst, altijd leuk om hem tegen te komen in een boek,... althans het uurwerkje. 

Minerva Pythagore Grande 17 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> De nieuwe Minerva heb ik hier al een paar foto's van gepost:
> Minerva Avus II
> 
> Dit kijkt makkelijker natuurlijk:
> 
> Minerva Avus II VX1422GHT 13 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


De geblauwde handjes de lucht in! :-d :-!


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> De nieuwe Minerva heb ik hier al een paar foto's van gepost:
> Minerva Avus II


Allemachtig wat prachtig |>

Vraag niet hoe het kan, maar die heb ik gemist. Mooi hoor. Wat een "score" meneer B - één van 26 .... hoe groot is die kans nou?

En jouw post spoort mij aan ook een keer alledrie mijn Minerva's in één foto te vangen. Dacht ik al gedaan te hebben, maar ik heb er slechts 2 in één foto. Die houden jullie dus tegoed.

Om bij het thema van de draad te blijven (weer gewisseld, deze voor de werkweek; archieffoto, helaas). Ook geen Pythagoras, doch slechts π


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> Allemachtig wat prachtig |>
> 
> Vraag niet hoe het kan, maar die heb ik gemist. Mooi hoor. Wat een "score" meneer B - één van 26 .... hoe groot is die kans nou?
> 
> En jouw post spoort mij aan ook een keer alledrie mijn Minerva's in één foto te vangen. Dacht ik al gedaan te hebben, maar ik heb er slechts 2 in één foto. Die houden jullie dus tegoed.
> 
> Om bij het thema van de draad te blijven (weer gewisseld, deze voor de werkweek; archieffoto, helaas). Ook geen Pythagoras, doch slechts π
> 
> View attachment 12499123


Ik ben ben geen groot IWC fan. Nochtans vind ik dit een erg aantrekkelijk horloge |>

Vandaag deze NA om de pols


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Allemachtig wat prachtig |>
> 
> Vraag niet hoe het kan, maar die heb ik gemist. Mooi hoor. Wat een "score" meneer B - één van 26 .... hoe groot is die kans nou?
> 
> En jouw post spoort mij aan ook een keer alledrie mijn Minerva's in één foto te vangen. Dacht ik al gedaan te hebben, maar ik heb er slechts 2 in één foto. Die houden jullie dus tegoed.
> 
> Om bij het thema van de draad te blijven (weer gewisseld, deze voor de werkweek; archieffoto, helaas). Ook geen Pythagoras, doch slechts π
> 
> View attachment 12499123


"Doch slechts"?,...... kom op schitterend horloge in elk opzicht met een minimum niet zichtbaar minpuntje.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> "Doch slechts"?,...... kom op schitterend horloge in elk opzicht met een minimum niet zichtbaar minpuntje.
> 
> 
> MHe225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Ook geen Pythagoras, doch slechts π
Click to expand...

Geheel mee eens (hoewel ik nu wel benieuwd ben naar dat onzichtbare minieme minpuntje - excuses op voorhand, ik ben recentelijk niet ultra-scherp).

De forum software heeft het "grapje" van mijn post vakkundig de nek omgedraaid - achter "doch slechts" volgt de Griekse letter pi, maar die kwam niet echt / echt niet, over. 
Pi stond ook in het display van mijn rekenmachine.


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Geheel mee eens (hoewel ik nu wel benieuwd ben naar dat onzichtbare minieme minpuntje - excuses op voorhand, ik ben recentelijk niet ultra-scherp).
> 
> De forum software heeft het "grapje" van mijn post vakkundig de nek omgedraaid - achter "doch slechts" volgt de Griekse letter pi, maar die kwam niet echt / echt niet, over.
> Pi stond ook in het display van mijn rekenmachine.


Als software toch eens deed waar het gemaakt voor is. 

Het is echt een klein iets, maar ik had liever een gesloten achterkant gezien. Met name omdat het dan dichter bij zijn roots ligt. Denk dat ik dan zelfs ook tot aanschaf was overgegaan.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Als software toch eens deed waar het gemaakt voor is.
> 
> Het is echt een klein iets, maar ik had liever een gesloten achterkant gezien. Met name omdat het dan dichter bij zijn roots ligt. Denk dat ik dan zelfs ook tot aanschaf was overgegaan.


Weet niet hoe de achterkant van de "standaard" Ingenieur uit de Vintage Collection is, maar de Laureus Edition heeft wel degelijk een gesloten achterkant. 
Waar moeten ze anders de "handelsmerk" gegraveerde kindertekening kwijt? 
Zó ziet de achterkant van mijn IWC VC Ingenieur LE* uit:









* LE staat niet voor Limited Edition, maar Laureus Edition Misschien moeten we dit eel LELE of LE-kwadraat of LLE noemen?


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Weet niet hoe de achterkant van de "standaard" Ingenieur uit de Vintage Collection is, maar de Laureus Edition heeft wel degelijk een gesloten achterkant.
> Waar moeten ze anders de "handelsmerk" gegraveerde kindertekening kwijt?
> Zó ziet de achterkant van mijn IWC VC Ingenieur LE* uit:


Nu moet Bidle er wel eentje kopen ;-) :-d


----------



## Bidle

Meen je niet,... nooit gezien!!

Hier de 'gewone'
https://monochrome-watches.com/collectors-series-koens-iwc-vintage-ingenieur/


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Meen je niet,... nooit gezien!!
> 
> Hier de 'gewone' https://monochrome-watches.com/collectors-series-koens-iwc-vintage-ingenieur/


Hebben we allebei war geleerd ..... ik dacht dat ik de achterkant van de LE Ingy al eens had laten zien, maar waarschijnlijk niet hier dan ..... 
Proenski zei het al: de hunt is on :-d

Draag deze nog steeds; onderstaande compilatie laat de evolutie van de klassieke Ingenieur zien, van het originele model uit '54/'55 via de vintage collectie (LE is van '11) tot de laatste generatie ('17)


----------



## Bidle

Helaas, ik laat het voor wat het is. Moet nodig juist wat horloges verkopen en er komen er enkel bij. Zit ruim over de 200stuks en dat is echt te veel van het goede. 

Deze nu om:

Patek Nautilus 5711 39 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Draag deze nog steeds; onderstaande compilatie laat de evolutie van de klassieke Ingenieur zien, van het originele model uit '54/'55 via de vintage collectie (LE is van '11) tot de laatste generatie ('17)
> 
> View attachment 12506561


De eerste en de laatste doen het wel voor mij, al vind ik het jammer dat ze anno nu het ingenieur "logo" weg hebben gelaten :-(

Wat zijn de diameters? Ze lijken in elk geval een stuk bescheidener dan de meeste IWC's die ik zie, de meeste modellen vind ik net ff te groot. Maar goed ik heb geen IWC budget dus is het is geen kopzorg :-d


----------



## Bidle

Bidle said:


> Helaas, ik laat het voor wat het is. Moet nodig juist wat horloges verkopen en er komen er enkel bij. Zit ruim over de 200stuks en dat is echt te veel van het goede.
> 
> Deze nu om:
> 
> Patek Nautilus 5711 39 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Yep, ik quote mezelf,.... vandaag was ik aan het kijken naar de nieuwe Yachtmasters, maar mijn 'oude' blijf ik de mooiste vinden. Helaas niet met lege handen kunnen vertrekken,....... hoor mezelf gisteren nog het bovenstaande tikken. Hmmmmm


Rolex Explorer 39mm 214270 05 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Rolex Explorer 39mm 214270 11 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Rolex Explorer 39mm 214270 08 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Stond al een hele tijd op de lijst, maar bang dat ik hem niet vaak genoeg zal dragen. Echter kreeg ik een dusdanige prijs voorgeschoteld dat ik hem wel mee moest nemen. Ze wisten ook dat ik er met regelmaat naar keek. Wellicht waren ze dat zat. ;-)


Rolex Explorer 39mm 214270 02 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> De eerste en de laatste doen het wel voor mij, al vind ik het jammer dat ze anno nu het ingenieur "logo" weg hebben gelaten :-(
> 
> Wat zijn de diameters? Ze lijken in elk geval een stuk bescheidener dan de meeste IWC's die ik zie, de meeste modellen vind ik net ff te groot. Maar goed ik heb geen IWC budget dus is het is geen kopzorg :-d


Da's een hele opluchting, geen kopzorgen voor Proenski (LOL) - ik kijk / kwijl af en toe bij het high-end forum en heb precies deze gedachte als ik de deliberaties over bepaalde peperdure horloges lees. Dito met dure auto's, ....

Afmetingen: 36.5mm x 13mm - 42.5mm x 14.5mm - 40mm x 10.5mm

Persoonlijk vind ik dat de laatste iteratie iets van de "elegantie" heeft verloren, ondanks de bescheidenere afmetingen: net te hoekig, bezel net te dik en kroon net te groot.

Jammer ook dat het "Ingenieur logo" - oorspronkelijk een verwijzing naar de anti-magnetische afscherming - vervangen is door de simpele "Automatic" aanduiding.

De sub-minuut graduatie op de wijzerplaat is overbodig en maakt deze te druk.

Vind de "baton" of "stick" wijzers erg geslaagd en zeker fraaier dan de "dauphine" wijzers op mijn Ingenieur, ook al zijn deze in lijn met het oorspronkelijke ontwerp en de originele ('54/'55) versie.

Ik heb lang / vaak naar vintage Ingenieurs gekeken - nog steeds eigenlijk - en ondanks dat ik niet van het bijgelovige type ben, kan ik mij toch niet over het referentie nummer (666 A of AD) van deze horloges heen zetten. Wie dat bedacht heeft :think:


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Ik heb lang / vaak naar vintage Ingenieurs gekeken - nog steeds eigenlijk - en ondanks dat ik niet van het bijgelovige type ben, kan ik mij toch niet over het referentie nummer (666 A of AD) van deze horloges heen zetten. Wie dat bedacht heeft :think:


Ontzettend vreemd idd. Mocht ik ooit mijn nog-te-vinden-lijstje hebben afgewerkt, dan zal ik ook zeker verder kijken naar de echte vintage 666,... dat nummer is idd een vreemde. Stoort me niet echt, maar blijft idd vreemd.

Dit zou dan mijn voorkeur hebben. 









Grappig ook dat zo'n latere versie me dan veel minder doet:


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Ontzettend vreemd idd. Mocht ik ooit mijn nog-te-vinden-lijstje hebben afgewerkt, dan zal ik ook zeker verder kijken naar de echte vintage 666,... dat nummer is idd een vreemde. Stoort me niet echt, maar blijft idd vreemd.
> 
> Dit zou dan mijn voorkeur hebben.
> 
> Grappig ook dat zo'n latere versie me dan veel minder doet:


De bovenste vind ik ook ff wat mooier maar ik spuug ook niet op het model eronder ;-)

666? Dat lijkt me juist het ultieme collecters item met zo'n nr.


----------



## Proenski

Mijn favoriete 24-uurs horloge


----------



## WatchH82

Mijn nieuwe horloge:


----------



## ninzeo

Geen Glashutte, maar toch indrukwekkend (met name gezien de prijs). Handen zijn flame blued. Schroeven painted neem ik aan...


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Rolex Explorer 39mm 214270 02 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Ik ben niet zo'n Rolex fan maar de Explorers vind ik wel te pruimen, al was het maar vanwege de "beperkte" hoeveelheid tekst op de wijzerplaat.

Vandaag een soort van poor mans versie om de pols


----------



## ninzeo

Beijing's finest


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> Ik ben niet zo'n Rolex fan maar de Explorers vind ik wel te pruimen, al was het maar vanwege de "beperkte" hoeveelheid tekst op de wijzerplaat.
> 
> Vandaag een soort van poor mans versie om de pols
> 
> View attachment 12512559


Niks poor man's watch, een mooi horloge met een heel eigen gezicht. Vind dit één van de leukere Seiko's!


----------



## Al Faromeo

YEAH!

Mijn A-13a is binnen - Italy's finest op zijn originele kevlar strap:


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Niks poor man's watch, een mooi horloge met een heel eigen gezicht. Vind dit één van de leukere Seiko's!


Ik doelde meer op het prijskaartje maar dit is zeker een fraaie en ik denk niet dat ik deze ooit nog laat gaan. Seiko maakt sowieso hele fraaie horloges vind ik en zeker bij de "made in Japan" en al helemaal hun JDM horloges ligt het afwerkingsniveau behoorlijk hoog.


----------



## Proenski

Over Seiko's gesproken; de BFK heeft het pand verlaten ten faveure van deze


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Hier al lang niet meer geweest. Hoewel wel zitten zoeken naar een Blumo van de vorige generatie. Die zijn lekker betaalbaar in de VS, maar ja, dan moeten ze nog naar NL met hoge verzendkosten en vooral BTW! :-(

Vandaag dan maar een andere Seiko om, "Black Beauty".


----------



## meaantje




----------



## Proenski

Deze beauty


----------



## Proenski

Alweer een weekje om de pols; de Belluna GMT op een aftermarket stalen band. Een geslaagde combi naar mijn mening.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Na een prachtige dag gisteren hier in Oost Nederland, met zon en lekkere temperaturen, is de herfst in al zijn lelijkheid weer geretourneerd. Regen, kou, wind, brrr. Nu een horloge om, om vaker naar te kijken, dan om naar de tijd te kijken, als was het maar om die prachtig, vloeiende secondewijzer.


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> .... jouw post spoort mij aan ook een keer alledrie mijn Minerva's in één foto te vangen. Dacht ik al gedaan te hebben, maar ik heb er slechts 2 in één foto. Die houden jullie dus tegoed .....


Zoals gezegd.

Ik begon de zondag met mijn Pythagore maar nadat ik alle drie Minerva's in handen had, eindigde ik de dag met de Heritage Ref A 175. 
En ik denk zomaar dat ik die lekker de hele week omhoud.








_Ja, dit ts een kakelverse foto_


----------



## MHe225

Had nou niemand deze week 'n horloge om? Na alle 3 Minerva's gedragen te hebben, vandaag en aankomende week een horloge van Neerland's bodem:


----------



## GUTuna

Aevig Valkyr


----------



## meaantje

De Bell-Matic


----------



## Proenski

Tijdje in de doos gelegen maar nu weer om de pols, toch wel een van mijn favoriete Orients


----------



## meaantje




----------



## meaantje

Weer een Seiko natuurlijk


----------



## Proenski

Oris Artelier


----------



## MHe225

Ik geef het toe, foto's voelen als "meer van hetzelfde" als ik weken aan één stuk hetzelfde horloge draag. 
Toch, vergeleken met 2 weken geleden zijn er verschillen: de maan ging onder en komt nu net weer op b-)


----------



## Proenski

De Politician, alweer een tijdje geleden. Ding is erg lastig te fotograferen


----------



## Evar

Eens wat anders; een recente aanwinst, bewust omdat het wat anders is dan wat ik meestal draag


----------



## Proenski

Evar said:


> Eens wat anders; een recente aanwinst, bewust omdat het wat anders is dan wat ik meestal draag


Ik vind het wel wat hebben, en mega goed afleesbaar. Hij lijkt wel vrij groot, wat zijn de maten/ lug to lug van deze Unimatic?


----------



## Evar

Proenski said:


> Evar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eens wat anders; een recente aanwinst, bewust omdat het wat anders is dan wat ik meestal draag
> 
> 
> 
> Ik vind het wel wat hebben, en mega goed afleesbaar. Hij lijkt wel vrij groot, wat zijn de maten/ lug to lug van deze Unimatic?
Click to expand...

Lug-lug max 47.5, doorsnee klokje 38.5, straps 22, hoog max 13.7 door bol glas. 
Ik heb geen grote pols en was bang dat het te groot zou zijn, maar ondanks dat het zeker niet een klein klokje is voelt het mede door de diameter en kleur niet echt aan als een grote klok. Ik ben ik er eigenlijk wel blij mee, misschien meer dan ik verwacht had. Het was een gokje, niet eerder live gezien.

Leesbaar is zeker een van de redenen dat ik deze heb gekozen. Limited edition van 400, komt ook met rubber strap. Model U2-B. Er is ook een zwarte variant, maar zoals ik al zei wilde ik wat anders dan standaard


----------



## fliegerchrono

Nieuw natootje op mijn Seagul 1963









Follow me on Instagram 
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## Proenski

Denk nog wel eens met weemoed terug aan mijn 63-er maar je kunt niet alles houden helaas..


----------



## Proenski

Vandaag de hammie


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Alweer een tijdje niet geweest hier, maar met dit koele, natte en grijze weer, heb je wat extra licht nodig. Vandaar Tritium vandaag. Borealis Scout Sniper, vandaag.


----------



## Proenski

Deze Seiko weer eens in de roulatie gedaan


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Mijn "Flintstones" Monster vandaag...


----------



## ninzeo

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

Ik doe mee!


----------



## merl

Nieuwe aanwinst


----------



## Evar

Beetje vintage vandaag...


----------



## Proenski

Evar said:


> Beetje vintage vandaag...


Da's niet verkeerd! Heb je meer info? Goede Sherpa's zijn lastig te vinden, toch?


----------



## Evar

Proenski said:


> Da's niet verkeerd! Heb je meer info? Goede Sherpa's zijn lastig te vinden, toch?


Heeft ook een tijdje geduurd voordat ik deze had gevonden  Dit is een latere uitgave van de eerste generatie Sherpa Jet, een 148-35-02. Hier op de foto met een originele Zwitserse tropic band. Hij moet nog een keer geserviced worden, maar loopt als een trein!


----------



## ninzeo

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Veel te lang niks gepost hier! Long Beach om de pols, mijn eigen project.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Boyen

Winter wonder land


----------



## Proenski

Gaat de verkoop in


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Onze zoon is 20 geworden vandaag. Voor de gelegenheid maar gekozen voor een eenvoudige Eco Drive...


----------



## Martin_B

Kerst kleurtje


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Deze Seiko 5 Sports SNZJ57 (de Seiko het langst in m'n bezit) is een reeks van homages _aan zijn eigen_ Seiko 5 Sports Atlas serie. Ze hebben ook hetzelfde probleem, de kroon van de binnenlunette draait te gemakkelijk mee! Verder heeft deze een glasdeksel en 'slechts' een WR van 100. Leuke serie van apartere vijfjes.Iedereen alvast een heerlijke en gezegende Kerst toegewenst!


----------



## Proenski

De Kermit, fijne dagen allemaal!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Prototype Long Beach, draait nu op Kickstarter 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vanavond gaan we naar de Kerstdienst van onze gemeente, daarna een gezamenlijke maaltijd. We kleden ons netjes aan en ik zal mijn meest bijzondere aankoop van het afgelopen jaar dragen. De Seiko Blumo, SBDC003. Ik wens allen een fijn Kerstfeest.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Zalig Kerstfeest iedereen!









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr

Deze superbetaalbare Seiko. Nog steeds een van m'n favorieten.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Aramar Long Beach Racing Chronograph

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Gelukkig 2018 allemaal! Vandaag mijn Deep Blue Master 1000 om.


----------



## Proenski

Mido Worldtimer


----------



## fliegerchrono

Aramar Long Beach

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Deze weer gerepareerd. Nu loopt de dagschijf weer mee met het uurwerk...(oude foto uiteraard)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Ik zie dat mijn oudere foto niet meer werkt, had niet door dat die ergens gelinkt stond. Komt dus goed uit, dat ik vandaag net een nieuwe foto heb gemaakt!


----------



## MHe225

't Is wel heel stil in de Nederlandse hoek .... Iedereen weggelopen, geen interesse meer, ....? Anders?

Oké, ik heb ook niet veel bijgedragen in de voorbije maanden; heb daar zo mijn reden voor. 
Afgelopen week droeg ik deze:


----------



## MHe225

En vandaag deze:









Normaliter zou ik beide foto's in één post prakken, maar om de schijn van "grote activiteit" te wekken, toch maar zo. 
Nee, ik heb het niet nodig om mijn post-count op te krikken. Die is al hoog genoeg / te hoog as-is :-d

Hopelijk biedt dit genoeg inspiratie voor wat posts van jullie.
Groeten.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Vandaag is de A-13a van Paolo Fanton aan de beurt, op een nieuw Portofino Burgundy bandje van DeGriff straps uit Brussel.


----------



## Targaryen

Nieuwe spullen


----------



## MHe225

Deze werkweek:


----------



## Targaryen

Tis weer maandag...


----------



## Great destinyman

Lange tijd niet gepost, te weinig tijd om uberhaubt achter een computer te zitten. Vrijwel al mijn horloges verkocht wegens het te weinig dragen. Doe het tegenwoordig met deze pulsar. Tot dat ik beetje poen heb voor iets echt leuks ben ik hier content mee.


----------



## Targaryen

Deze voor vandaag


----------



## MHe225

Ruim 'n week alweer:


----------



## Martin_B

Ik dacht, laat ik maar weer eens posten


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Ik dacht, laat ik maar weer eens posten


Dat dacht je goed, Martin. Moet je vaker doen. En jouw DJ blijft gewoon heel mooi.

Gisteren droeg ik een gekleed horloge - het was per slot van rekening zondag:









En dat leverde inspiratie voor de keus voor de werkweek:


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Dat dacht je goed, Martin. Moet je vaker doen. En jouw DJ blijft gewoon heel mooi.
> 
> Gisteren droeg ik een gekleed horloge - het was per slot van rekening zondag:
> 
> En dat leverde inspiratie voor de keus voor de werkweek:


Dank je, je Minerva's zijn ook niet te versmaden!
Soms zakt de horloge hobby wat weg, en soms komt hij opeens weer de kop opsteken.
Vandaag:


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Dank je, je Minerva's zijn ook niet te versmaden!
> Soms zakt de horloge hobby wat weg, en soms komt hij opeens weer de kop opsteken.


Helemaal mee eens - de Minerva's zijn een "hoeksteen" van mijn collectie. Draag ook vandaag weer de VD712 Chronograaf:









Voor mij is het hobby-aspect van de horloges om moverende redenen naar de achtergrond geschoven, hoewel ik recentelijk weer wat meer op WUS vertoef. 
Maar ik draag elke dag een horloge - dat blijft. 
Ik heb in het afgelopen half jaar soms 'n maand lang niet gewisseld.


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

Net binnen dus die gaat voorlopig niet af


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Martin_B




----------



## MHe225

Wow Martin, niet één, maar twee massief gouden horloges ...... ;-)

Roestvrij staal voor mij, MKII Hawkinge, uit de RTW (Ready To Wear) collectie. Wachttijden voor RTW modellen lopen uiteen van 'n paar weken tot 'n paar maanden.


----------



## Martin_B

@Ron: Die laatste is volgens mij niet eens gold plated, alleen goud kleurig 

Vandaag:


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Ik blijf er bij dat de 2011 Moonphase and deze 2013 ST5 onze beste projecten zijn / waren. Nog steeds lachen dat wij met de ST5 de prijs van oude ST5 klokjes / uurwerken zó beïnvloed hebben; ik had gedacht dat er veel meer in omloop zouden zijn en dat onze vraag in het niet zou vallen bij het aanbod. Ik draag nog steeds de Hawkinge (klinkt als Stephen ..... RIP) maar wil de goegemeente dit ST5 familieportret niet onthouden:









ps - het zwarte "schaap" ontbreekt in deze foto


----------



## Martin_B

Die ST5's blijven idd prachtig. Ik draag de faded weinig omdat deze wat te snel loopt. Kan afgeregeld worden natuurlijk, maar nog geen zin in gehad.

Vandaag een goedkoop, maar na plm 10 jaar nog steeds prima lopend, horloge.


----------



## Martin_B

Zelfbouw projectje vandaag:


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Da's ook een Parnis, toch, Martin?

Voor mij vandaag (en de hele week) een duiker met een Nederlands tintje:









ps - de urenwijzer speelt kiekeboe


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> ^^^
> Da's ook een Parnis, toch, Martin?


De kast komt idd van een Parnis, de rest waren onderdelen die ik her en der verzameld heb.


----------



## Martin_B

Deze vandaag:


----------



## Jo Hande

Mijn Seiko 5 Mod als een "Explorer"


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de SeaGull M177s:


----------



## MHe225

Zondag, dus een van de meer geklede exemplaren; van Chinese makelij deze keer:


----------



## Martin_B

Gister geen horloge gedragen vanwege schilderwerkzaamheden. Vandaag compenseren met mijn favoriet:


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Hé Martin, wat is het bouwjaar van jouw DJ?

Ineens was de zondag -en het weekend- over, dus maandag de Beijing maar omgehouden. Deze gisteren voor een ouwe getrouwe verruild. 
Foto is niet geweldig, bij kunstlicht gemaakt. Het regent pijpenstelen en ik deed ruim anderhalf uur over de 40 km van werk naar huis. En dus was ik pas vrij laat thuis
Maar het is wel een verse foto:


----------



## Jo Hande

Deze week: Seiko-SNK371K1 met een donkerblauw-gele nato


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> ^^^
> Hé Martin, wat is het bouwjaar van jouw DJ?


Als het goed is nog 1971 (mijn geboortejaar) maar het kan net 1972 zijn. Het is een 1601, mijn favoriete uitvoering.

Vandaag weer eens een grote jongen omgedaan. Af en toe leuk, maar niet te vaak


----------



## Jo Hande

Pasen ! Dan komt de dress watch uit de doos: Citizen BM7251-53L. Met een Eulit perlonstrap uit de 60ties.







J


----------



## MHe225

Jo Hande said:


> Pasen ! Dan komt de dress watch uit de doos:


Groot gelijk. Als niet met Pasen, wanneer dan wel?


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Jo Hande

Dezer dagen een toffe Seiko 5 Mod met zwart-wit perlon strap.


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## MHe225

^^^
Blijft 'n winner, Martin - heel toevallig keek ik minder dan een half uur geleden naar onze exemplaren.

Voor mij al de hele werkweek de Ariadne:


----------



## IWC1987

Afgelopen week wat tussen deze 3 gewisseld


----------



## MHe225

IWC1987 said:


> Afgelopen week wat tussen deze 3 gewisseld


Hè, wat vervelend :-d

Mooie collectie |>

Draag nu eventjes niets, maar eerder vandaag (op pad met) de Garmin Forerunner 225:









Nee, geen horloge in de foto. Straks weer de Ariadne (denk ik)


----------



## Proenski

Sorry mensen, ik ben verhuisd


----------



## Martin_B

Wow een halve marathon, dat doe ik je niet na. Misschien op de fiets, dan wel;-)


----------



## Jo Hande

Deze week, vanaf vandaag: SNX123K, kast en datumdag wielen van SNKL23K, secondenwijzer van cousinsuk.co.uk en metaalband van een oud Titan uurwerk.


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Wow een halve marathon, dat doe ik je niet na. Misschien op de fiets, dan wel ;-)


5 weken geleden 'n hele ....... ;-) - die ging niet fantastisch, ik heb mijn trainingsachterstand nog steeds niet ingelopen. Tot 30 km geen vuiltje aan de lucht en toen liep ik tegen een spreekwoordelijke muur; vanaf dat punt verloor ik ongeveer 3 minuten per kilometer ten opzichte van mijn schema. Dat is héél veel, eigenlijk onacceptabel. Ik overwoog om op te geven, maar dat is ook zowat. Finishte wel nog onder 4 uur. Volgende keer (eind oktober) beter, hoop ik.

Voor de werkweek heb ik deze opgepakt:


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Iedereen een fijne vrijdag de dertiende! :-d Vandaag deze lekker lichte Titanium Orient "Rekenlineaal" uit de doos gepakt, laat het nu toevallig zo zijn, dat ik daar eerder foto's van op vrijdag de 13e heb gemaakt! b-)


----------



## Martin_B

Weer wat project horloges om de laatste tijd.

Gisteren:








Vandaag:


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Afgelopen zaterdag een leuke Chinese hommage naar de Seiko 6105-8110 binnengekomen, er is een 20 mm shark mesh onderweg naar deze Sharkey...


----------



## Martin_B

Iets uit de bergen:


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Blijft mooi, Martin.

Hier nog steeds de Portuguese - ziet niet anders uit dan 9 dagen geleden. 
Ik ging vorige week "op jacht" naar Texas wildflowers. Evenals 3 jaar geleden droeg ik ook deze keer de Portuguese:








(archief foto - voor de goede orde: mijn archief)

En zó zien de wildflowers uit:


----------



## Jo Hande

Vandaag, zondag, 22 April: Eén van mijn lievelingsSeiko5's - SNKL07K1 met passende natostrap!







Jo, in Griekenland voor 't moment ...


----------



## MHe225

Jo Hande said:


> Vandaag, zondag, 22 April .... in Griekenland voor 't moment ...


Vakantie, neem ik aan? Veel plezier.

Anders dan meeste zondagen, niet mijn Minerva - ik vind de Portuguese voldoende gekleed :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Een NoLex vandaag ;-)


----------



## Al Faromeo

MHe225 said:


> .../... Texas wildflowers .../...


Wat een schooheid - zowel het horloge als de bloemen!


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Martin_B




----------



## James T. Kirk©

Shark mesh op Sharkey 6105-8110 hommage in een zonnige tuin vandaag... (lastig dat saffier...)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Fijne Koningsdag allemaal! :-!


----------



## Jo Hande

zondag 29Apr18: Seiko SNK807-Nato strap


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Deze minstens 1x per week!


----------



## MHe225

Na 3 weken met de Portuguese, nu dan toch maar weer eens gewisseld:


----------



## Jo Hande

Deze week hadden we een SNK645 mod met case van een SNK807 (Seiko 5's dus...)


----------



## Ahmet

Seiko 5 SNXS77K1. Meest preciez automatisch horloge dat ooit ik heb gehad (-1.3 s/d)


----------



## Martin_B

Een lang weekend weg geweest. Nu weer van de partij met vandaag deze:


----------



## Jo Hande

Deze week, tot en met morgen: Seiko Mod; kast SNXS81 - wijzerplaat SNK809 - wijzers SNK371.


----------



## Jo Hande

Deze week SNKL07, Natostrap donkerblauw-beige. Lang leve Seiko5!


----------



## Al Faromeo

Tissot Chronograph vandaag.

Omdat het kan.


----------



## Evar

Unimatic U-2B; simpel, beetje anders, heel dik, maar wel grappig


----------



## IWC1987

Gisteren een moeilijke keuze voor deze week moeten maken


----------



## merl

Tijd geleden! Vandaag deze NA.


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Jo Hande

Gewoon enkele uurtjes m'n Casiootje F-91W Gold ...


----------



## MHe225

De Nederlandse hoek lijkt compleet uitgestorven. Zit iedereen (al weken) op het strand?

Foto is van afgelopen vrijdag;









Ik draag m'n SUB 1200T DWL nu al 2 weken aan één stuk. Evenals precies een jaar geleden, toen Anneke en ik voor haar laatste bezoek aan- en in- Nederland waren. Er waren zóveel dingen die ze nog één keer wilde; paar uur strand was er een van. Uiteindelijk zijn we 3x op het strand geweest. De oplettende kijker ziet dat Anneke 2 horloges draagt; dat doet zij normaliter niet, maar ze hield mijn DWL droog terwijl ik het (te) koude Noordzee water testte (<15C - vandaar het "zuinige" bekkie). Ik weet het, m'n Doxa is een duikhorloge, maar heb ook al meer dan 6 jaar geen druktest gedaan en wilde derhalve ht risico niet lopen.


----------



## Martin_B

Mooie herinneringen!

Vandaag voor mij deze:


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## MHe225

^^^
Deze blijf ik leuk vinden, Martin |>

Heb na 2 weken gewisseld; met het warme weer wilde ik vooral een licht en "gemakkelijk" horloge. 
Ik heb het ook hier al eens geschreven, de Railmaster kon best mijn enige horloge zijn.








_(Archieffoto)_


----------



## merl

Vandaag mijn SMPc.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## Martin_B

Hij blijft favoriet


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Hij blijft favoriet


Met recht ..... hij blijft mooi. Klassiekers raken nooit uit.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Klaar voor een ritje tussen de buien door!


----------



## Martin_B

Even de stilte doorbreken. Deze vandaag:


----------



## MHe225

Tot gisteren voor mij de Ariadne; zoals jullie kunnen zien is de foto alweer anderhalve week oud; ik heb de Ariadne ruim 3 weken onafgebroken gedragen.









Oude ogen en zo .... ik realiseer mij nu ik deze foto bekijk, dat de datum mis is. Net gecheckt, de dag is huis, foto is van zondag 9 september .... :-(
En vanaf vandaag deze oudgediende - blijft 'n favoriet:


----------



## Al Faromeo

In afwachting van de Traska Freediver (eind van de week, fingers crossed) zit de rest van de week mijn MWW Iconik 3 om de pols - op Hexa engineer:


----------



## Martin_B

Gisteren:








Vandaag:


----------



## MHe225

^^^
De rode Celadon blijft heel mooi, Martin. 
Misschien had ik toch wat avontuurlijker moeten zijn en niet voor veilig / saai wit moeten kiezen.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Deze, alweer een dikke maand nu:


----------



## MHe225

Deze zit inmiddels alweer bijna 2 weken om de pols; foto is van gisteren:


----------



## Al Faromeo

Vandaag - als gisteren en de komende zonnige dagen - heb ik de Traska Freediver om de pols.
Vor de duidelijheid: Freediver maar not for free


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze vintage Beijing DoubleRhomb. Vooral leuk door de dag en datum in het Chinees


----------



## MHe225

Foto van bijna 2 jaar geleden (29 oktober 2016) - draag dit horloge alweer 10 dagen


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## MHe225




----------



## MHe225




----------



## DeCrow

Martin_B said:


> View attachment 13581903


Euh ... nice ! Welk horloge is dit ? Iets Chinees aan de tekens te zien ...


----------



## MHe225

DeCrow said:


> Euh ... nice ! Welk horloge is dit ? Iets Chinees aan de tekens te zien ...


2013 WUS Forum Project Watch (Chinese Mechanical Watches) - lees alles hier: https://www.watchuseek.com/f498/


----------



## Zarath

Deze Eco-Drive is vandaag binnengekomen. Spontane online aanschaf omdat ik blij werd van het fraaie design. Beetje Bell-&-Rossig.


----------



## MHe225

Het horloge waarmee het allemaal begon (Kerst '98)


----------



## meaantje




----------



## John_Schoen




----------



## MHe225

Sinds vorige week maandag:


----------



## Bossie

Debert met shark mesh


----------



## John_Schoen

Ratnik


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## marcoscova

Al een week...









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Schoen

Vostok Amphibia SE 020B34


----------



## MHe225

Na de Mark XVI een paar dageb de Minerva Pythagore (deze keer geen foto) en alweer een week met de IWC VC Ingenieur LE (Laureus Editie)


----------



## marcoscova

Vandaag de pas ontvangen D1 Milano Ultra-thin









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova

Helm Vanuatu









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Ik schreef het eerder, op zondagen neig ik naar ietwat gekledere horloges. Meestal pak ik dan de Minerva Pythagore. 
Vandaag voor de verandering een andere "dress watch". 
'n Beetje een vreemde eend in de bijt, doch heel mooi en veel draagplezier.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Voor mij vandaag - terwijl ik wacht op de Vapaus Vorcut die ergens in een busje over 's heeren wegen doolt - de A-13a op een mesh van Vollmer:


----------



## Al Faromeo

En opeens werd dan - met een paar maanden vertraging - de Vorcut bezorgd!


----------



## John_Schoen

Stowa Flieger


----------



## jeroenk

Nomos vandaag zoals bijna alle dagen 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Kwam er dit weekend niet aan toe een ander horloge op te pakken, dus nog maar een week met deze. De foto is 1 week oud - ik weet het, de datum suggereert anderszins. Het Vostok 2416B uurwerk heeft geen "quick-set" datum dus zet ik deze doorgaans niet. Maakt mij niet echt uit, want zonder leesbril kan ik de datum toch niet zien ......


----------



## John_Schoen

Steinhart Ocean One bronze.


----------



## MHe225

Nederlands tintje:


----------



## John_Schoen

Nieuwste aanwinst


----------



## Martin_B

Ons laatste project


----------



## Al Faromeo

Na een paar weken met de A-13a op een Milanese mesh nu de Vorcut weet aan een reepje kalfsleder uit Frankrijk.


----------



## StufflerMike

VliegerVrijdag


----------



## MHe225

De hele week deze:


----------



## marcoscova

Shark Diver 45 voor het weekeinde









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een Omega Genève van begin jaren '70


----------



## MHe225

Voor mij de Minerva VD712 Chrono - ruwweg dezelfde leeftijd als Martin's Genève


----------



## MHe225

Ik heb sinds mijn laatste post 2 andere Minerva's om de pols gehad en nu al de hele week het "dubbele kroon project" uit 2012


----------



## John_Schoen

Seiko Alpinist


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## MHe225

Bijna 2 weken nu:


----------



## Martin_B

Daar scoor je pandapunten mee ;-)

Vandaag volle maan, dus:


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Daar scoor je pandapunten mee ;-)


LOL

Jouw MB vertoont toch wel heel veel overeenkomsten met het 2011 MCW Project horloge. En je hebt de maanstand niet goed ingesteld ....... of .... nee, wij doen niet aan hergebruik van foto's :-d


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> LOL
> 
> Jouw MB vertoont toch wel heel veel overeenkomsten met het 2011 MCW Project horloge. En je hebt de maanstand niet goed ingesteld ....... of .... nee, wij doen niet aan hergebruik van foto's :-d


Klopt, zelfde uurwerk. En ik moet inderdaad bekennen dat ik niet elke dag een verse foto maak ;-) Maar speciaal voor vandaag:







Dan kun je ook gelijk zien dat ik de datum nooit gelijk zet:rodekaart


----------



## Al Faromeo

Vapaus Vorcut vandaag.


----------



## Martin_B

Shanghai 1120


----------



## MHe225

Voor mij weer een Chinees Project (oude foto):


----------



## Martin_B

Nog eens chinees hier:


----------



## Al Faromeo

Desk pilot


----------



## Al Faromeo

Back to the 1980-ies with my first serious watch: a Zenith Pacific quartz bought from my first salary


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een WUS F72 project


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Ik heb niet meegedaan aan bovenstaand project - mijn leven was te gecompliceerd en mijn hoofd stond niet naar horloges.
Eén van de varianten in dit project lijkt heel erg op het horloge dat ik vandaag / deze week draag.
(full disclosure: ik hergebruik een oudere foto)


----------



## Al Faromeo

Zaterdag een nieuw struisvogeltje uit Australie ontvangen (E.S Handcafted). 
Doet het erg goed bij mijn A-13a, al zeg ik het zelf:


----------



## MHe225

Al een paar dagen deze:


----------



## Al Faromeo

Het mag wat formeler deze week - dus vandaar dat de Constellation om de pols hangt!


----------



## horloge40




----------



## Martin_B




----------



## MHe225

^^^
Komt mij bekend voor, Martin :-d
Na 'n dag of 10 met het WUS maanstand horloge, deze (werk)week wat anders. Kijkend naar het weer had ik misschien beter een duiker kunnen pakken .....


----------



## MHe225

Je moet eventjes geduld hebben (nou ja, eventjes ..... 9+ jaar), maar dan heb je ook wat :think: :-d


----------



## woiter

Sarb017 met strapcode bracelet









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Je moet eventjes geduld hebben (nou ja, eventjes ..... 9+ jaar), maar dan heb je ook wat :think: :-d


Hij is er eindelijk! Gefeliciteerd!


----------



## Martin_B




----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Hij is er eindelijk! Gefeliciteerd!


Dank je, Martin; wellicht weet je nog dat we 2 P300's in bestelling hadden; Anneke opteerde voor de variant met datum (beperkt aantal heeft rode cijfers) en ik geef de voorkeur aan de versie zonder. 
De vraag is nu of ik beide horloges houd of #60 laat gaan ....


----------



## John_Schoen

BOLDR Odyssey Carbon


----------



## Al Faromeo

Voor het eerst sinds maanden heb ik de Meistersinger weer eens uit de kast gehaald. met die zwarte krokodil ziet ie er streng en formeel uit. Ik vind hem voor mijn dunne polsjes ook wel weer te groot voor een echte dress-watch maar zo op kantoor, ergens tussen fromeel en vrije-tijd begin ik ermee te 'bonden'...


----------



## John_Schoen

Seiko 62MAS. Japan-only, maar dankzij internet stelt dat niet veel voor.


----------



## T_I

Na een flinke tijd weinig af gewisseld te hebben, het was voornamelijk de Seiko, toch maar weer wat afwisseling om de pols.


----------



## T_I

Flink wat afgewisseld de laatste dagen, nu weer deze.










Het blijven leuke klokjes... eens kijken of ik er meer kan vangen.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

Seiko sarb017. Draagt heel prettig op perlon in de zomer hitte.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo

Ik heb de Meistersinger verhuisd van zijn strenge, zwarte krokodil naar een cognacje van struisvogelleer.
Kannie goed hebben!


----------



## Al Faromeo

... en wissel hem dezer dagen regelmatig om met mijn Iconik 3 van Manchester Watch Works (vissend naar complimentjes)


----------



## Rick-Holland

Tissot 1973.


----------



## woiter

Heb vandaag een nieuw horloge om, een Laco Aachen 42mm Taupe LE.


----------



## Al Faromeo

woiter said:


> Laco Aachen 42mm Taupe LE


Zeer fraai!


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Wat hij zegt.

Na bijna 3 maanden onafgebroken met de MKII Project 300, nu alweer 10 dagen met de 2011 CMW Moonphase (oude foto)


----------



## Al Faromeo

Mooi hoor!

Zelf draag ik sinds een paar dagen de MWW Iconik 3 op een WatchBandit canvas:


----------



## MHe225

Vorige zondag van links naar rechts gewisseld. Voor de oplettende lezers onder ons - dit is een oude foto; vorige zondag was inderdaad de 25ste, maar de maan was in het laatste kwartier en niet bijna vol zoals de 2011 CMW Moonphase LE suggereert ;;-)


----------



## MHe225

Het is zondag, dus vandaag "effies" deze:









Mogelijk wissel ik morgen weer naar de Portuguese - 7 dagen gangreserve heeft zo z'n voordelen.


----------



## woiter

Stowa marine 36 op een colareb spoleto.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande

"Royale" zonsondergang in Griekenland: Casio - Casino Royale! (AE1200)







Jo (in Griekenland natuurlijk)


----------



## Jo Hande

Vandaag 21 Sep 19 begin van de herfst ...







Jo


----------



## woiter

Casio s100, na vele jaren eindelijk weer een Titanium horloge in de collectie.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Foto is ruim 'n week oud, maar ik draag de SUB600T-Graph nog steeds


----------



## Martin_B

Deze vandaag


----------



## Brekel

Damasko Dinsdag

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo

Martin_B said:


> Deze vandaag


Mooie klok.
Mooi bandje! 
Goeie combo.


----------



## Emrejagger

Dj36. 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G973F met Tapatalk


----------



## John_Schoen

Dan Henry 1964 Gran Turismo Chronograph


----------



## Face4

Altijd goed!


----------



## MHe225

Ruim anderhalve week alweer:


----------



## Al Faromeo

A-13a vandaag - op een Haveston nato die vanavond door de originele band wordt vervangen.
Nato's en ik: geen gelukkig huwelijk...









Iphone stelt niet helemaal correct scherp vandaag, geloof ik.,...


----------



## woiter

Casio W800H.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## John_Schoen

Poljot Blue Angels


----------



## MHe225

Deze alweer 2 weken; tijd voor wat anders (misschien)


----------



## merl

Lang geleden dat ik hier gepost heb.









Instagram: watcher40


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> Lang geleden dat ik hier gepost heb.


Dat mag je wel zeggen :-d Welkom terug.
Deze zit alweer 'n dag of 10 op mijn pols:


----------



## Bossie

Vandaag ronde de pols, mijn 62MAS / SLA017 homage voorzien van een glanzende grijze NATO band


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

lang geleden.. Pagani Design PD-1639, sorry voor de stof en vetvlekken


----------



## Jo Hande

Zondag 8 maart 2020: zonnedag! SNK807 met een TimeFactors Darlene bandje.







Jo (in Griekenland)


----------



## Al Faromeo

De Meistersinger Skripto vandaag - we verwachten geen onheil 

De datum zetten we een andere keer wel weer juist...


----------



## StufflerMike

Junghans Meister Pilot chronograaf.


----------



## MHe225

Alweer een week:


----------



## Martin_B

Niet meer zo actief in het horloge forum gebeuren op het moment, maar draag ze nog met plezier. Vandaag:


----------



## MHe225

Pffffff - het is hier wel heel stil. Iedereen op vakantie, bevangen door het covid-19 virus, internet in Nederland plat, ......?

Martin liet hierboven het Tourbillon Project horloge uit 2012 zien. In dat jaar hebben we 2 projecten gedaan (Tourbillon was extra met slechts een beperkt aantal participanten - prijs was aanzienlijk hoger dan voor de standaard projecten). Het idee voor het reguliere 2012 project startte als een "Compressor" duikhorloge. Het werd, volgens de meerderheid van de deelnemers, te duur en dus eindigden we met een Dual Crown horloge dat oogt als een serieuze duiker, doch niets is minder waar. Het is een goed horloge geworden, doch met zeer beperkte waterbestendigheid.

Dat gezegd hebbend, ik heb het 2012 WUS CMW Dual Crown Project horloge de gehele afgelopen week met veel plezier gedragen:


----------



## MHe225

Wat, niemand .....? 
Nog maar eentje dan: WUYI ST2130 LE - dit is één van de 5 proto-types / preproduction exemplaren (mist de gouden accenten van de productie modellen)


----------



## MHe225

Nog steeds niemand? Na 2 dagen WUYI, nu dan de Beijing Beihai:


----------



## Brekel

Ik bijt wel...


----------



## Al Faromeo

It's alive!



Sinds gisteren hangt de Meistersinger aan de Milanese mesh - en om mijn pols:


----------



## MHe225

Oké, laten de vaart er in houden. Vandaag de Hawkinge uit de RTW (Ready To Wear) collectie van MKII.
Pas toen ik de photo's op mijn iMac had geladen, zag ik de "ghost markers", reflecties tegen de binnenkant van het glas.


----------



## MHe225

Het is weer stil .......
Zwitsers fabrikaat met een Hollands tintje


----------



## Al Faromeo

Mooie Doxa - kekke kleur...

Ik ben vandaag voorbereid op noodgevallen


----------



## MHe225

Deze, alleen vandaag en gisteren (heb menig uurtje op mijn motorfiets gespendeerd, vandaar). 








Morgen weer wat anders.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Bureaupilootje spelen vandaag - A-13a - op zijn nieuwe bruine krokodil.


----------



## MHe225

Ha, ik loop achter .... zondagavond de Seiko verruild voor de Railmaster (39 mm)


----------



## MHe225

En vandaag (donderdag) de Railmaster ingewisseld voor Anneke's Fortis Flieger. Kroon is niet origineel (helaas).
Dit horloge heeft 3 jaar lang niet getikt maar "startte" zonder problemen en loopt netjes op tijd.


----------



## MHe225

Over het weekend afwisselend bovenstaande Fortis and Seiko gedragen. 
Zondagavond gewisseld naar *Minerva Heritage Ref A 175-A8B *met* Venus 175 *uurwerk


----------



## MHe225

Minerva heeft het veld moeten ruimen voor mijn Fortis Flieger Professional, nu bijna 2 weken om mijn pols. Beide Fliegers lagen in 1998 onder de Kerstboom.


----------



## MHe225

Het wil hier niet echt vlotten ..... heeft Covid-19 zó hard toegeslagen?


----------



## Al Faromeo

Hehe - mooie updates!

Ben zelf een poosje onderweg geweest, met meestal mijn A-13a om de pols - zoals ook vandaag...


----------



## MHe225

Is dat een chronograaf, @Al Faromeo en zo ja, hoe werkt dat / die?

Weer een mooie (mijns inziens) update, pronkstuk van mijn collectie:


----------



## Al Faromeo

MHe225 said:


> Is dat een chronograaf, @Al Faromeo en zo ja, hoe werkt dat / die?


Inderdaad, het is een navigatie chronograaf met een centrale minutenregister; dus in plaats van een apart register voor de minuten loopt er een wijzertje (de onderliggende, met het 'vliegtuigje' mee om de minuten te tellen). Houdt de boel lekker leesbaar, meer dan een uur time ik niet met mijn polshorloge dus voor mij helemaal top!

Er is al heel wat inkt gevloeid over dit horloge, hier op het forum - de ontwerper/fabrikant, een hobbypiloot, was ontevreden met hetgeen hij kant-en-klaar kon vonden en besloot dan maar zelf de handen uit de mouwen te steken. Als voorbeeld gebruikte hij de Waltham a-13a boordchronograaf uit de cockpit van een veeltal aan vliegtuigen.

Zie bijvoorbeeld: Quest for the perfect Pilot Watch. A headache project. maar een search met keyword a-13a levert 25 pagina's zoekresultaten 

(Je IWC mag er trouwens ook zijn! Wat een plaatje )


----------



## MHe225

Dank je (2x) .... voor de complimenten en de referenties en uitleg. Heb ik iets te lezen dit weekend. 

Doorgaans draag ik op zondag een "gekleed horloge" maar in het afgelopen jaar is dat er vaak bij ingeschoten. Ook vandaag ben ik niet van huis geweest, maar toch maar een "dress watch" opgepakt, de Minerva Pythagore met struisvogel bandje.
En al vroeg in de middag ook het horloge voor de komende werkweek, m'n vintage Omega Seamaster Cosmic 2000 (da's 'n hele mond vol).


----------



## Al Faromeo

Geen updates vandaag: ik ben aan mijn vrolijke Meistersinger blijven hangen - geen zin in verandering 

(alleen een baby met een natte luier, die wil verandering)

En je Minerva is een schoonheid.
Lang geleden was er een Belgisch automerk, met een fabriek in Antwerpen als ik me niet vergis - die heette ook Minerva)


----------



## MHe225

Ook dit weekend en deze week een wat kleiner horloge met een lichte wijzerplaat:


----------



## StufflerMike

Vandaag vandaag.


----------



## MHe225

2012 WUS CMW Tourbillon Project


----------



## ChilleKasper

Deze vandaag!


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, @ChilleKasper - hoe groot is dit horloge?

Beetje kleur voor deze draad:


----------



## Al Faromeo

StufflerMike said:


> Vandaag vandaag.


Heel gaaf, Vandaag!

Ik heb een week lang mijn MWW Iconic III om de pols gehad (Duikhorloge! Op leer! Schande!):










En nu is mijn vrolijke mannetje weer om de pols (maar weer eens op een zwart bandje, voor de verandering):


----------



## ChilleKasper

MHe225 said:


> Welkom, @ChilleKasper - hoe groot is dit horloge?
> 
> Beetje kleur voor deze draad:
> View attachment 15524134


40mm


----------



## PascalB87

ChilleKasper said:


> 40mm


Welkom Kasper! Leuk om je ook hier te zien


----------



## ChilleKasper

Brunmontagne said:


> Welkom Kasper! Leuk om je ook hier te zien


Dankjewel! 😃


----------



## Al Faromeo

MHe225 said:


> .../...
> Beetje kleur voor deze draad:
> .../...


Okee - ik speel mee 









Traska Freediver 1st gen; op het Kevlar bandje van mijn A-13a.


----------



## MHe225

Nu alleen kleurrijke accenten:


----------



## MHe225

Doorgaans draag ik op zondag een gekleed horloge, hoewel ik in de afgelopen 7-8 maanden gewoon het horloge droeg dat ik al de hele week om had. Vandaag evenwel (eigenlijk gisteravond al) een uitzondering en omgewisseld naar een robuuster, sportiever horloge, Anneke's MKII Project 300 - het is vandaag precies 3 jaar geleden dat zij overleed.


----------



## PascalB87

Wij hebben kerst dit jaar maar alvast in huis gehaald  🎄⌚⚫


----------



## Al Faromeo

Vandaag, in de kantoortuin:


----------



## MHe225

Al de hele week - misschien toch maar weer eens wisselen. Voor mij, wel kantoor, maar geen tuin


----------



## J.O.B.




----------



## MHe225

Er zijn zoveel Speedmaster varianten, maar de "standaard Professional" blijft mijn favoriet. Ik heb mijn Speedmaster al een poosje niet gedragen - opwinden gaat zeer moeizaam en ik moet het horloge wegbrengen dan wel opsturen voor een service beurt.

Vandaag -en al de hele werkweek - draag ik de MKII Hawkinge (no date), in mijn ogen een van de beste IWC Mark XII homages








(da's geen kras)


----------



## Zarath

Na de aanschaf van deze Citizen chrono (en de Barington rally strap) krijg ik zin om eindelijk ook eens een _auto_ te kopen...


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Rustig uiteinde en een gelukkig Nieuwjaar allemaal!


----------



## MHe225

Al een paar dagen de MKII Project 300 met rode cijfers op het datum-wiel. Mogelijk wissel ik voor de avond naar een gekleed horloge.
Happy New Year 2021 all!!


----------



## MHe225

Op Oudejaars avond droeg ik mijn Minerva Pythagore. Op Nieuwjaarsdag mijn Garmin - "running with friends" en tegen de tijd dat ik thuis kwam, eerst een uiltje geknapt en daarna geen ander horloge opgepakt voor de rest van de dag. Vandaag:


----------



## T_I

Ik draag al maaaaaaanden dezelfde Seiko. Om een of andere reden zit het in m'n systeem om die te pakken ipv de doos met horloges te openen en een andere om te doen.


----------



## MHe225

Afgelopen werkweek de Railmaster. En nu nog steeds; zou dir weekend moeten wisselen ......


----------



## Emrejagger

Sinds de 9e mijn half gemodificeerde 8926OB.

Heeft iemand toevallig nog endlinks( heb er 1 nodig ) vn het bandje ? Ben hem verloren dus kan hem niet op staal dragen. Het hoeft niet gratis betaal er voor 










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## X-off

Even het advies van MHe225 opgevolgd;
Vandaag heb ik de Casio Edifice EFR-524 om.
Ik heb m onlangs gekocht, en hij heeft wel een krasje op het glas, maar hij zit geweldig goed om mijn pols.
Ik ben wel nog van plan om de band wat te polijsten.


----------



## X-off

Nu alleen nog scherpere foto's maken...


----------



## MHe225

X-off said:


> Nu alleen nog scherpere foto's maken...


Oefening baart kunst, dus gewoon vaak doen, posten en dan komt het allemaal goed 
Blij dat je mijn suggestie opgepakt hebt 

Ik draag nog steeds de Cosmic 2000 (foto eergisteren genomen)


----------



## Al Faromeo

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 15630012


Wat een gave Amphibia!
Heb je misschien een modelnummer voor me? Ik kon deze zo 123 niet terugvinden op Meranom...

Verder weinig spectaculairs gedaan de laatste maanden - dan weer de ene, en dan weer de andere. Vandaag mijn Iconik 3 om de pols:


----------



## MHe225

Al Faromeo said:


> Wat een gave Amphibia!
> Heb je misschien een modelnummer voor me? Ik kon deze zo 123 niet terugvinden op Meranom...


Moet je helaas teleurstellen - dit was een project via het Russisch forum (2016 of 2017) echter met de wijzigingen in de forum software kan ik de links niet meer vinden. Ik heb een snelle search gedaan, maar dat leverde niets op. Het is inderdaad een zeer goed gelukt horloge, 250 exemplaren in totaal. Ze duiken heel af en toe op .....


----------



## Al Faromeo

MHe225 said:


> Moet je helaas teleurstellen - dit was een project via het Russisch forum (2016 of 2017) echter met de wijzigingen in de forum soft.../...


Toch bedankt!

Ik ga wel gewoon in een hoekje zitten huilen tot er eentje opduikt.


----------



## MHe225

Daad bij het woord (voor @chielm) voegend:


----------



## chielm

Vanochtend lekker de klassieke Sub om, altijd goed!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G973F met Tapatalk


----------



## X-off

Gisteren en vandaag de G-011D aan. Nu is de foto beter, maar het horloge vol stofjes...


----------



## Techniec

Deze (oude foto,sorry):


----------



## T_I

Toch maar weer wat aan het afwisselen geslagen.


----------



## MHe225

Beetje kleur in deze draad:


----------



## T_I

Beetje ervaring in deze draad.

Dinsdag:
Tulsa Geneve doe m'n opa gekregen heeft toen 9e 65 werd, 4 dagen voor mijn geboorte.









Donderdag: Raketa









Side by side









Ik ben toch weer gaan wisselen, om en om m'n Seiko en een ander.


----------



## MHe225

Weer 'n Doxa ......


----------



## MHe225

Vorige week en deze week nog steeds:


----------



## MHe225

Was een beetje druk en met mijn hoofd bij andere zaken ...... vorige week droeg ik de Ingenieur Laureus Edition uit IWC's vintage collectie en in het weekend ook af en aan mijn Seiko Military - dat is het horloge dat ik pak als ik klus of motor rijd


----------



## MHe225

En voor de werkweek had ik de MKII Project 300 opgepakt:


----------



## Jo Hande

Vandaag m'n nieuwe Williams L 1985 chrono 40mm.
Cal. Miyota 6S21, pouch bijgeleverd. Zeer leuk te dragen!
Heb enkel een lederen bandje gezet.


----------



## MHe225

Mooi @Jo Hande - ik heb een zwak voor "Panda's" en heel toevallig draag ik een van mijn Panda's (3-registers) sinds woensdag avond. Morgen weer iets anders, een gekleed horloge voor Pasen.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Sinds de overgang naar zomertijd had ik de Emergency om de pols (die had ik sinds het begin van de wintertijd niet meer omgehad... lui als ik ben had ik die niet aangepast )

Vandaag heb ik de a-13a omgezet van de milanese mesh naar een kaki nato van Jan DeGriff uit Brussel - zeer tot mijn tevredenheid:


----------



## MHe225

Beetje stil hier .... heb een aantal verschillende horloges omgehad sinds mijn laatste post. 
Deze week op pad met de Omega Cosmic 2000


----------



## JohnGo

Tissot T12 Navigator 24hr. vandaag.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Diccen

M'n eerste automatisch horloge. Seiko SNK355.


----------



## JohnGo

Nog steeds deze oldtimer. 
















Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo

JohnGo said:


> .../...


Mooi man!

Bij mij is er alweer een poos niets nieuws bijgekomen - ik draag vandaag de Emergency:










... en ik hoop dat ik vandaag eens geen helikopter hoef te laten komen...


----------



## JohnGo

De nieuwe aanwinst. Seiko MM200 (spb185).









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## ViktorV

Mijn nieuwe aanwinst sinds vrijdag (niet meer afgeweest)


----------



## Al Faromeo

Mooi hoor! Gefeliciteerd!

Bij mij is er niets nieuws onder de zon:


----------



## MHe225

Deze weer


----------



## Jo Hande

Dit weekend: Vintage BWC Courage!


----------



## MHe225

Het is een beetje stil hier ..... kan natuurlijk alle horloges posten die ik sinds mijn laatste bezoek hier (5 maanden geleden ..... really? Time flies) om had, maar eh .....
Deze week:


----------



## Dcreed

ik vind deze om te laten zien


----------



## Dcreed

Rubber looney tunes,the golden calypso


----------



## MHe225

Tijd voor wat kleur, na de blauwe IWC:


----------



## MHe225

En inmiddels alweer één week geleden omgeruild naar de MKII Hawkinge (met een beetje IWC DNA, de IWC / JLC Mark XI "stonden model" voor dit exemplaar:


----------



## Al Faromeo

Zachte kleurtjes vandaag!


----------



## MHe225

Alweer ruim 3 weken onafgebroken om:


----------



## Dcreed

en nog een nieuwjaar toegeleefd voor U zelf


----------



## MHe225




----------



## Al Faromeo

Deze blijft toch ook mooi...

Beetje daily carry:


----------



## MHe225

Loop alweer een paar weken rond met mijn IWC Mark XVI


----------



## MHe225

Twee weken met de 3572.50 Speedmaster Professional Mitsukoshi Conversion


----------



## MHe225

En deze afgelopen maandag avond verruild voor de MKII Project 300 date met rode nummers


----------



## woiter

Sarb017, altijd fijn


----------



## Pongster




----------



## T_I

Vandaag even heel kort de Kenmer (bandje showen):









De rest van de dag de Orient:









Deze draag ik afwisselend met de Seiko:









Het is wel handig om een automaat maximaal 1 dag stil te laten liggen.


----------



## woiter

Sinn 556A RS, heb m vorige week gekregen en heb m nog niet afgedaan.


----------



## MHe225

2012 WUS CMW Tourbillon Project


----------



## MHe225

In de tussenliggende weken een aantal verschillende horloges gedragen: Amphibia Project van een paar jaar geleden, Minerva Pythagore, Roamer vestzak horloge, MKII Project 300 en deze week het photo-type horloge van de Seagull WUYI Limited Edition:


----------



## WatchDutchy

Net binnen mijn 'nieuwe' AP Royal Oak Offshore Titanium. Met rood bandje.


----------



## WatchDutchy

Martin_B said:


> deze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Van Photobucket 'gekocht'?  Oh nee, foto ook niet gekocht want het watermerk staat er nog in. 😂


----------



## Adventureman

Deze week een 'weinig gebruikte' 300MC ontvangen en mooie aanvulling in de collectie.


----------



## Jo Hande

De 2020 Editie van het GWF (Greek Watch Forum)


----------



## Al Faromeo

De laatste tijd langere periodes met afwisselend de Meistersinger, de Breitling Emergency en mijn GoAnywhereDoAnything A-13a; het enige spannende is dat mijn A-13a nu op een zomerbandje zit...


----------



## MHe225

De Nederlands hoek is wel heel erg stil.
Vandaag en deze week, een horloge van Nederlandse bodem:


----------

